# What Is The Last Movie/Show You Saw?



## Pisis (Jan 9, 2006)

Ingmar Bergman - The Seventh Seal

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2006)

Guy Hamilton - Battle of Britain (1969)


----------



## marconi (Jan 9, 2006)

Chronicles of Narnia - I wish I didn't see it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2006)

The Lord of War. Pretty cool as well I thought 

This weekend were hopefully all going to see Jarhead.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2006)

erm, last film i saw at the cinema was the wallace and gromit film  last film at home was Zulu Dawn..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jan 9, 2006)

i'm really looking forward to Spielberg's Munich! 

TV News.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2006)

I just saw The 40 year old Virgin and The Bad News Bears.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2006)

Last two I saw were "A Bridge to Far" and "The Great Escape"

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2006)

I cant wait till the Di Vinci Code comes out starring Tom Hanks. The Book was awesome, I bet the movie will too.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I cant wait till the Di Vinci Code comes out starring Tom Hanks. The Book was awesome, I bet the movie will too.


Didn't know there was a movie coming out of the book. I will agree the book was great, I think I will have to go and see the movie for sure, it should be good as well.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2006)

It stars Tom Hanks, Audrey Tautou, Jean Reno, Sir Ian McKellen, and Alfred Molina. It comes out May 19. It should be a good movie as well.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 13, 2006)

My Something Corporate: Live at the Ventura Theater dvd came the other day so i watched that lastnight...damn good...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2006)

Damien Rice- Lonelilly.........


----------



## Pisis (Jan 13, 2006)

Love and Death - Woody Allen


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2006)

This is the movie thread not the music thread


----------



## Pisis (Jan 13, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> This is the movie thread not the music thread



 

Love and Death *by* Woody Allen


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2006)

i think he was talking to me, my mistake


----------



## Pisis (Jan 13, 2006)

whatever

Louis de Funés - Phantomas


----------



## Pisis (Jan 13, 2006)

Monthy Python's Flying Circus - I almost died away of laughing


----------



## Pisis (Jan 14, 2006)

Vrchní, prchni! (Waiter, run!) - an awesome Czech comedy from the late 70's


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 14, 2006)

we saw jarhead today, not too bad.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2006)

I wanna see that movie.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 15, 2006)

it wasn't what i was expecting but is definatley worth seeing...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 15, 2006)

Cool


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 15, 2006)

To be honest I didnt enjoy it too much...a couple of good bits but it aint the sorta thing id watch again.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 15, 2006)

I still want to see it atleast once. I cant wait till Underworld Evolution comes out on the 20th. I have a fascination and love for Vampires and everything dark. Plus Kate Beckinsdale made a really hot vampire.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 16, 2006)

I saw four movies in one day, since I've spent two nights inna bus

1) Kevin Costner "Bodyguard"
2) Ahnuld Schwarzenegger "Counterstrike"
3) "One Hand Doesn't Clap" (A Czech total BS)
4) Zdenek and Jan Sverak's "Kolya" (It got an Oscar)


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2006)

Anchorman - it was very funny.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 16, 2006)

Wedding Crashers


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 16, 2006)

Watched the first episode of Band of Brothers


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 16, 2006)

Death Rides A Horse - a good old spaghetti western!


----------



## Pisis (Jan 17, 2006)

Monthy Python's Life Of Brian


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 17, 2006)

Watched the Towering Inferno a couple of nights ago...


----------



## Pisis (Jan 18, 2006)

Homolka a Tobolka - another of the fantastic Czech comedies from late 70's. LOL


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 18, 2006)

The Omega Man and Soylent Green.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 19, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Monthy Python's Life Of Brian




Great movie, 

Frenchman to englishmen

- _Surrender? huh, I fart in your general direction-ATTACK!!! (Starts launching chickens and cows from the catapults) _

Watching Airheads right now.


----------



## Crippen (Jan 19, 2006)

At the cinema 'King Kong' , at home 'Schindler's List ' (again) and 'Closer' (again).
Really looking forward to seeing Jarhead this weekend, was it a bit documentary Lancs (Hi Babe... you ok?)


----------



## evangilder (Jan 19, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> Pisis said:
> 
> 
> > Monthy Python's Life Of Brian
> ...



Nope, that was Search for the Holy Grail.

I caught Von Ryan's Express again on cable the other night


----------



## MichaelHenley (Jan 19, 2006)

Harry Potter 4- missed a couple of key points for the next movie, like the fact The Minister for Magic Doesnt believe Harry...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 19, 2006)

Crippen said:


> Really looking forward to seeing Jarhead this weekend, was it a bit documentary Lancs (Hi Babe... you ok?)




I dont wanna ruin it for yah but you might be a bit disapointed with the movie.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 19, 2006)

> I have a fascination and love for Vampires and everything dark.


Ummm dude, thats some fucked up shit right there...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 19, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Plus Kate Beckinsdale made a really hot vampire.




Kate Beckinsale yeeah!! Id trade my girl for her anytime.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 20, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> > I have a fascination and love for Vampires and everything dark.
> 
> 
> Ummm dude, thats some f*cked up sh*t right there...



Nah im with Adler, Im sorta into that too...Well not really but I understand the interest


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 20, 2006)

You're a goth, eh?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 20, 2006)

Im not, but I think id secretly like to be


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 20, 2006)

Just don't go and get three million piercings in your lip and paint spider webs all over your face. That looks really sh*tty.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 20, 2006)

Yep...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 20, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> Just don't go and get three million piercings in your lip and paint spider webs all over your face. That looks really sh*tty.


 you no what would look shitty? him ina sailors outfit


----------



## Pisis (Jan 20, 2006)

Team America....... for the fifth time or so....... f***ing ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## Pisis (Jan 20, 2006)

Phantomas II


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 20, 2006)

Jurassic Park- Legend of a film


----------



## SeaNorris (Jan 20, 2006)

Film - 51st State.
TV Show - The Bill


----------



## Pisis (Jan 20, 2006)

Monthy Python's Flying Circus.......


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 20, 2006)

Good choice!


----------



## Crippen (Jan 20, 2006)

Sea Norris.... good taste hun ( mind you I have abit of a thing going bewteen Smithy and Micky...sshh dont tell). yum


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 21, 2006)

I havent watched anything for a while...I wanna watch my Monty Python films again but nooooooo lanc still has them  If my bike wasnt broken id cycle there right now and reprimand them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2006)

oh yeah, well if you would remind me once in a while i'd bring them, i'll try and remember them for monday..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 21, 2006)

Cheers...


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 21, 2006)

I didn't know Channel 4 still showed that in the mornings


----------



## Pisis (Jan 21, 2006)

On the scent of UFO - a German documentary film about UFO. Showed a lot of worthy films I've never seen before, like Me 262, Me 163, USAF Secret Films, etc...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2006)

Anchorman again...


----------



## Pisis (Jan 21, 2006)

Mission Impossible.... I watched just because one of my friends plays there a minor role. BTW, it was from 3/4ths shooted in Prague.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 21, 2006)

What does your friend do in the movie? I have it on DVD, so I'll look out for him/her.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 22, 2006)

I knew a Colonel who runs a Cadet summer camp (Blackdown) in Ontario, he and a few other people were in a scene of the movie 
Murder At 1600, 9 hours of filming for this scene and these guys were only in it for 6 seconds.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> > I have a fascination and love for Vampires and everything dark.
> 
> 
> Ummm dude, thats some f*cked up sh*t right there...



I dont take it too extremes but I am a semi goth. I dont paint spiderwebs and stuff on my face or use powder but I enjoy the gothic dress and so does my wife on occasion. Plus I am really fascinated by the Wican and pagan ways (which I know have nothing to do with vampires or goths). Plus it really goes with my Heavy Metal ways.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 22, 2006)

Dud, I was once Heavy Metal, and we'd stomp those dumb ass Goth kids if they looked at us sideways...

The vampire bit was what forced me to speak up in the above quoted text...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

Dont take me wrong. As I said I do not take it to extreme. Normally when I am not in my uniform I dress in jeans and a Metallica t-shirt and Vans shoes. I just like the look.

Damn I wish I had my long hair back though!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 22, 2006)

Mettalica is the greatest.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 23, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> What does your friend do in the movie? I have it on DVD, so I'll look out for him/her.



his name is Marek Vašut... He plays the drunken IF agent there.
He is a quite well-known actor in the CZ.
I missed the Prague scene though, because I was hooked to this silly forum 

http://movies.msn.com/celebs/celeb.aspx?c=322870


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 23, 2006)

> Mettalica is the greatest.


Yea, they're even greater when u spell their name right....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jan 23, 2006)

rofl


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2006)

LOL!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 23, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Nonskimmer said:
> 
> 
> > What does your friend do in the movie? I have it on DVD, so I'll look out for him/her.
> ...


Ah, cool. Right, I know who he is now.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 24, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> > Mettalica is the greatest.
> 
> 
> Yea, they're even greater when u spell their name right....



Maybe thats how we spell it in Canada


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 24, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> Maybe thats how we spell it in Canada


Or just in your particular section of Edmonton.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 24, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> 102first_hussars said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe thats how we spell it in Canada
> ...



Brainfart ok? leave me alone


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> lesofprimus said:
> 
> 
> > > Mettalica is the greatest.
> ...



Would explain alot!  

Metallica the greatest band on the planet is a household name!


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 25, 2006)

Trading places with Eddie Murphy.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2006)

The Great Escape and Crocodile Dundee last night.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 25, 2006)

'Porky's' last night


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2006)

Behind Enemy Lines


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 26, 2006)

The first 4 Tests in the 2005 Ashes series.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 26, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Behind Enemy Lines



I just finished that movie right now


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 26, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> The first 4 Tests in the 2005 Ashes series.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2006)

Couldn't resist, you can't deny though Wildcat it was a good series...


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 26, 2006)

That it was, and England was cleary the better of the two during the whole series. Can't wait for the next Ashes battle though, should be a corker of a series!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2006)

Yep it will, hopefully we will get out act back together again before it though, went a little of the rails in Pakistan...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 27, 2006)

In typical England style though, just when we get a good team it will all be shaken up and we'll be hopeless for another 18 years.

Just finished watching the 5th test...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2006)

Two for the Money.


----------



## reddragon (Jan 28, 2006)

The Thin Red Line (1998 version).


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> In typical England style though, just when we get a good team it will all be shaken up and we'll be hopeless for another 18 years.
> 
> Just finished watching the 5th test...



it's gonna be the same in rugby, we wont be able to hold onto the world cup.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

And you guys are going to balk out at the FIFA World Cup in Germany too this year!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 29, 2006)

King Kong (2005)
Lord of War


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

Is Lord of War any good?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 29, 2006)

I thought it was. That's about the best I can tell you. 
It's sort of a drama/action/comedy. A "dramedy" I guess.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

Cool I saw it at the Powerzone store on post, just have not bought it yet. Two for the Money with Al Pacino is what I bought and it was really good.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 29, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> And you guys are going to balk out at the FIFA World Cup in Germany too this year!



damn straight, especially now that the stupid newspapers have forced Sven to retire, my god what were they thinking, publishing all that stuff about our best manager for a long time months before the world cup!

and i saw rat race last night, bloody brilliant.........


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

Charlie and the Choclate Factory. The new version with Johnny Depp - a truly excellent actor. And I found the movie quite amusing. That movie could be made for adults and be much more gory 'n' interesting.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

Id watch that version.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

I know no one will do it though, the movie makers go for the audience not the making of decent movies. That is why many movies these days are no longer 18 or over - because it's too small an audience. 

Can you imagine a freaky Charlie and the Choclate Factory though? It'd work ...after all, Willie Wonka is a prime example of a weirdo.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2006)

Yep, it would be interesting to see...

Man on the Moon - Jim Carey on Andy Kauffman didn't really get it and I didn't think it was that funny either...


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 30, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> and i saw rat race last night, bloody brilliant.........



Yes very funny indeed!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 30, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Yep, it would be interesting to see...
> 
> Man on the Moon - Jim Carey on Andy Kauffman didn't really get it and I didn't think it was that funny either...



Thats Andy Kauffman for yah


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2006)

I just got done watching The Legend of Zoro and I going to watch The Great Raid tomorrow.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2006)

Behind Enemy Lines


----------



## plan_D (Feb 5, 2006)

Sleepy Hollow. It's a good movie, and Johnny Depp is an excellent performer (as always) but it's a tad long winded.


----------



## v2 (Feb 5, 2006)

"Tmavomodrý svet" - "Dark Blue World"- Petera Sveraka.
http://www.sonyclassics.com/darkblueworld/index-withflash.html


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 5, 2006)

The Pianist.


----------



## Twitch (Feb 5, 2006)

Saw the Wedding Crashers on pay-per-view last night. Not super hilarious but funny enough and a great storyline.


----------



## Pisis (Feb 6, 2006)

v2 said:


> "Tmavomodrý svet" - "Dark Blue World"- Petera Sveraka.
> http://www.sonyclassics.com/darkblueworld/index-withflash.html


Correct form is: Tmavomodrý svět - Darkblue world - Jan Svěrák Zdeněk Svěrák 

What I saw last was The Core - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0298814/ - biggest demenetd shit I've maybe ever seen in my life... ROFL. It was so cretenic that I laughed all the time...


----------



## Pisis (Feb 6, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> The Pianist.


Great movie. I have it on DVD Collector's Edition


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 6, 2006)

Sure is! I could have a field day on Amazon buying DVD's if I had the money.


----------



## v2 (Feb 6, 2006)

"Tora, tora, tora"


----------



## zerum (Feb 8, 2006)

Time Bandits- made by the people of Monty Pyton


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 8, 2006)

Highlander.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 8, 2006)

One of my courses in college this term (started last night) is "The History of Cinema Since 1945".

First film were watching....."The Best Years Of Our Lives".

By the way, in the beggining of the movie, they have a great aerial shot of the Ontario airport jam packed with B24's and B25's waiting to go to the smelter. I think I was the only one in class who even knew what they were.


----------



## Parmigiano (Feb 9, 2006)

Movies
La Mala Educaciòn (the bad education) by Almodovar
Merci pour le chocolat (thank you for the chocolat) by Claude Chabrol

Shows
Rob Becker's Defending the Caveman 
(currently at Atlanta WAC, is a classic but still worth the full ticket price)


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2006)

Stalingrad.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 9, 2006)

The Ashes...Again.


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Feb 9, 2006)

I finally received my copy of: Downfall and watched it last night. All I can say is that actor who played Hitler did an excellent job in his portrayal of Adolf Hitler.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 9, 2006)

He did, Bruno Ganz played the part excellent...Its a good film...


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Feb 9, 2006)

I need to see Downfall. =o I just watched Neon Genesis Evangelion, it's a pretty good anime.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2006)

The Brothers Grimm


----------



## Pisis (Feb 11, 2006)

The Cremator - a great Czech black&white film from the 60's about a Nazi collaborant: http://www.diabolikdvd.com/category/Browse-All-Titles/Cremator-(Spalovac-mrtvol)-(PAL-All-Region).html , http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0063633/

The Kingdom of Heaven

a part of La Notte di San Lorenzo


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 11, 2006)

Enemy at the Gates


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 12, 2006)

Flight of the Intruder.


----------



## Pisis (Feb 12, 2006)

Tobruk - a movie from 1962

a Commando of special duties enters a German base and blows up some oil storages... The interesting fact on it is that the Commando is German.... Not exactly - they're German speaking Jews who pretend they carry captured British soldiers so they can enter the area... 

Very interesting film, never seen it before...


----------



## plan_D (Feb 12, 2006)

Underworld: Evolution


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2006)

Fahrenheit 9/11


----------



## Pisis (Feb 13, 2006)

Batman Begins


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 13, 2006)

Go for broke! Old war movie about the 442nd Regiment made up of Japanese-American soldiers.


----------



## Pisis (Feb 15, 2006)

La Dolce Vita


----------



## Pisis (Feb 16, 2006)

Daleko od okna (Too Far From The Window) - http://www.gutekfilm.com.pl/daleko-od-okna/


----------



## Soren (Feb 16, 2006)

I saw "Stalingrad" not too long ago, and "Last of the Mohicans" just yesterday.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2006)

Monty Python - The Life of Brian. LMFAO


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 17, 2006)

Ah thats a classic!


----------



## Pisis (Feb 17, 2006)

Steven Spielberg's Munich - fantastic movie!


----------



## reddragon (Feb 18, 2006)

Band of Brothers, although I don't know if it counts as a movie.


----------



## Pisis (Feb 18, 2006)

why not?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2006)

It is a mini series (TV) I would still say it was a film though

Monty Python's The Meaning of Life


----------



## Pisis (Feb 18, 2006)

Good one!

I just saw like 20 minutes of The Mystery of Lochness (or something like this) and it is a total bullshit so I rather went away...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2006)

Final Destination


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 18, 2006)

The Dogs Of War.


----------



## me262 (Feb 18, 2006)

...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 19, 2006)

Date Movie

"GET CRUNK!!!"


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Feb 19, 2006)

I watched: They Were Expendable with: John Wayne, Robert Mongomery, Ward Bond, Jack Pennick and Marshall Thompson.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2006)

Tora! Tora! Tora!


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Feb 20, 2006)

Watched: "Lives of a Bengal Lancer" today which starred: Gary Cooper and Franchot Tone. Pretty good movie which was released in 1935 I believe.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2006)

Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 20, 2006)

Ball Turret Gunner said:


> I watched: They Were Expendable with: John Wayne, Robert Mongomery, Ward Bond, Jack Pennick and Marshall Thompson.



Great movie!! 8)


----------



## Smokey (Feb 21, 2006)

Ball Turret Gunner said:


> Watched: "Lives of a Bengal Lancer" today which starred: Gary Cooper and Franchot Tone. Pretty good movie which was released in 1935 I believe.



Allegedly "Lives of a Bengal Lancer" was Hitler's favourite movie

http://www.jayrosenblattfilms.com/articles/about_nyt2.html



> Hitler loved chocolate eclairs, pornographic cartoons and American movies (his favorite was "The Lives of a Bengal Lancer")


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Feb 21, 2006)

Wildcat said:


> Ball Turret Gunner said:
> 
> 
> > I watched: They Were Expendable with: John Wayne, Robert Montgomery, Ward Bond, Jack Pen nick and Marshall Thompson.
> ...



I fully agree.


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks Smokey, that was some interesting trivia I had not heard before about uncle adolf. I had also heard thast he liked: Gone With the Wind" as well.


----------



## Pisis (Feb 21, 2006)

2 part documentary film "Dukla: Blood and Myth"


----------



## reddragon (Feb 21, 2006)

Zulu, with Stanley Baker and Michael Caine.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 21, 2006)

The Lighthorsemen.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 22, 2006)

Bridge on the River Kwai.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 22, 2006)

Last night in cinema class, we watched the 1952 classic movie "Sunset Blvd.".

Great movie!


----------



## zerum (Feb 22, 2006)

American Grafitti and Bullit, now I put on Das Boot to check out my new subwoofer


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 23, 2006)

American pie 2 last night


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 23, 2006)

Was gonna watch Death Race 2000 lastnight...but for some reason I didnt.


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Feb 23, 2006)

Latina's Gone bad. ;-D


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Feb 23, 2006)

Actually, I watched the latter half of an excellent movie called: "The Professionals" which starred: Walter (Jack) Palance, Lee Marvin, Robert Ryan, Burt Lancaster, Woody Strode and the pretty: Claudia Cardinale.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 25, 2006)

Razorback!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 25, 2006)

star wars Ep.III


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 25, 2006)

i was channel surfing my TV then i just watched Lord Of the Rings: the two towers


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2006)

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Feb 26, 2006)

Zulu The Lighthorsemen are both excellent movies (as well as a few others mentioned above).

Watched Black Hawk Down again last night (for probably the 50th time) and watched San Antone (for about the 30th time) w/ Errol Flynn, Olivia de Havilland, Alan Hale Sr. and Gwinn "Big Boy" Williams.


----------



## trackend (Feb 26, 2006)

*The World's Fastest Indian *
When you get a chance (even more so if you like bikes) see it. Considered for a Baft this year its very good Anthony Hopkins stars in a true story of a New Zealand eccentric who builds his own speed record bike very well acted with lots of very amusing scenes.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 27, 2006)

Wild Wild West.........


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 27, 2006)

Pearl Harbor feat Ben Assflick


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 27, 2006)

We were soldiers.


----------



## Crippen (Feb 27, 2006)

thats on more four next sunday Wild cat, might catch it then.
ive had a chilling weekend after a couple of days of laying a patio on mi tod  
so back to back films: 

Hostage (Bruce Willis>>> very die hard so I was happy)

Constantine (Keanu>>. yum, but a tad strange)

Crash (really enjoyed this film....shows we are all racist to some extent not matter what race we are lol, but well made)

Breakback Mountain (a disappointment )

then watched Sexy Beasts on more four last night ( ok but not that good)


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2006)

Van Helsing...


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Feb 28, 2006)

Watched: Downfall w/ Bruno Ganz and Thomas Kretschmann. A bit long but, nice.....VERY nice......


----------



## Pisis (Mar 1, 2006)

Airplane


----------



## Pisis (Mar 1, 2006)

Up in Smoke


----------



## Pisis (Mar 1, 2006)

Nice Dreams


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2006)

Soldier of Orange


----------



## Pisis (Mar 1, 2006)

you're mad about oranges, aren't you?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2006)

No 

It is about the Dutch in WW2, unfortunately it is in Dutch and German but has English subtitles so I can understand what is going on...


----------



## Pisis (Mar 1, 2006)

ah, now i see


----------



## trackend (Mar 1, 2006)

Hotel Paradiso
only for the funniest fight scene i've ever watched


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 1, 2006)

Watched: Deal Or No Deal and then 2 hrs of The Amazing Race. next came the evening news, 1/2 hr of America's Funniest Videos and ended up with one episode of Night Court.

Couch Potato - Yes! ;-D


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 1, 2006)

I watched Hollyoaks last....also looking forward to my weekly dose of Desperate Housewives tonight


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 1, 2006)

last night in cinema class, we watched "The Seven Samurai".

Anyone else see that movie?


----------



## reddragon (Mar 1, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> last night in cinema class, we watched "The Seven Samurai".
> 
> Anyone else see that movie?



I've never seen it but would like to. I've been meaning to buy a copy for several years now but never have. Maybe soon. 

I last watched Witness.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2006)

Pirates of the Carribean


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 1, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> last night in cinema class, we watched "The Seven Samurai".
> 
> Anyone else see that movie?



Yep, I own it, along with "Yojimbo" on DVD! great Akira Kurosawa movies. Most would be familiar with The Seven Samurai plot, because it was remade into "The magnificent Seven" another great movie!

BTW I watched "Space Cowboys" yesterday. Good fun!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 2, 2006)

I first saw The Seven Samurai sometime in 2004 when TCM played several Japanese movies one week. The movie I thought was rather well done.

Anyway, the last moie I watched was this morning on AMC, called: The Frogmen -- which is about the U.S. Navy Divers (Pre-Navy Seals) in WWII. It starred: Richard Widmark, Jeffrey Hunter, Dana Andrews, Gary Merrill also had a few other familiar faces in it.


----------



## trackend (Mar 3, 2006)

The seven samurai is widely regarded as one of the greatest films of all time and i think so too. bloody superb, first film I bought on DVD.
last film I watched was The Malta Story


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 4, 2006)

The greatest film of all time has not yet been released on DvD. Decision Before Dawn is going to be released on DvD in late May. )

The last movie I watched was last night on TCM when they played the un-cut version of The Alamo.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2006)

Watched American Pie the Wedding and Van Wilder last night and watched Planet of the Apes of TV tonight (I didn't think it was any good).


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 4, 2006)

Too Late The Hero, with Micheal Caine and Cliff Robertson. One of my all time favourite movies!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 5, 2006)

The Great Escape. Mmmmm.

Also Lord Of War comes out on DVD tomorrow so thats quite high on my wishlist...


----------



## Pisis (Mar 6, 2006)

HistoryChannel's Battle of War Leaders: Battle of Moscow - von Bock vs. Zhukov


----------



## reddragon (Mar 6, 2006)

Battlefield II - The Battle of Leyte Gulf.


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 7, 2006)

Last night I watched: The Enforcer w/ Clint Eastwood, Harry Guardino, Bradford Dillman and John Mitchum (One of Robert's younger bros.)


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 7, 2006)

Yesterday I watched A Perfect World with Clint Eastwood and Kevin Costner. And last night I watched Cobra with Sly..


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 8, 2006)

We watched a few clips of Schindlers List in History today.


----------



## Pisis (Mar 8, 2006)

_Inheritance or else Shitboysgutentag_ (_Dědictví aneb kurvahošigutentag_) - a very funny film from (I think) '92 about a Moravian redneck who inherits a giant sum.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 8, 2006)

Last night in cinema class, we watched "High Noon", a 1952 classic.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2006)

Dirty Dozen


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 8, 2006)

Captains of the Clouds.


----------



## Smokey (Mar 9, 2006)

Taxi, original french version 
A funny film


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 10, 2006)

Memoirs of a Geisha... do you guys think i SHOULDNT have watched that?


----------



## Pisis (Mar 10, 2006)

No, you SHOULDN'T watch that, 'cause you're much too young.

I saw Human Traffic and one Israeli comedy from 1968 whose name Ive forgotten... But it was good.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 10, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Dirty Dozen



Great film. 8)


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 10, 2006)

Lethal Weapon w/ Mel Gibson Danny Glover. then I started watching: The War Wagon w/ John Wayne, Kirk Douglas, Keenan Wynn and Bruce Cabot.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 11, 2006)

Corpse Bride, awesome film.


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 11, 2006)

This morning saw: Rio Grande w/ John Wayne, Maureen O'Hara, Harry Carey Jr. Ben Johnson, Victor McLaglen, Chill Wills and Claude Jarman Jr.

This is one of the best fraggin' Cavalry movies ever made. This is part of the so called- John Ford/John Wayne Cavarly movie trio.


----------



## Pisis (Mar 11, 2006)

Buena Vista Social CLub


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 12, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Corpse Bride, awesome film.


even more awesome when u watch how it was made

"frankly, my dear, i don't give a damn"


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2006)

School of Rock


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 12, 2006)

cool me too


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 12, 2006)

Edward Scissorhands, now officially my favourite film...


----------



## Twitch (Mar 12, 2006)

Saw I Walk The Line last night. Good one!


----------



## plan_D (Mar 12, 2006)

Singles. Set in early 90s Seattle , Chris Cornell, Eddie Vedder and Layne Staley all make appearences. And the soundtrack is awesome.


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 15, 2006)

Saw "Dirty Harry" w/ Clint Eastwood.

"Look!!! I'm comin' down there in five minutes and you better have those files open you pencil - pushing son of a bitch!" Clint Eastwood as Dirty Harry in: The Enforcer.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 15, 2006)

4th Ashes Test at Trent Bridge...


----------



## Pisis (Mar 15, 2006)

Another Czech classic comedy from the 80's - Vesnicko má, stredisková, which was also nominated for Oscar... The English name is My Sweet Little Village

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0090257/


----------



## reddragon (Mar 16, 2006)

The Seven Year Itch.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 16, 2006)

The purple heart.


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 16, 2006)

Error, please delete.


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 16, 2006)

Lethal Weapon III w/ Mel Gibson Danny Glover. Has a great title song by: David Sanborn and sang by: Eric Clapton. "It's Probably Me."


----------



## reddragon (Mar 16, 2006)

The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 17, 2006)

Red Dawn.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 17, 2006)

Muro-Ami, some Filipino documentary on illegal Japanese tyle fishing


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Winchester '73. W/ James Stewart, Millard Mitchell, Jay C. Flippin, Stephan McNally, Will Geer, Charles Drake, Dan Duryea, James Best, Tony Curtis and Rock Hudson.

One of THE best Western movies out there.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 18, 2006)

Shrek 2


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2006)

Where Eagles Dare


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 19, 2006)

The Wild Bunch


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 19, 2006)

The entire TV schedule for channel 4 from 9am to 7pm...


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 19, 2006)

Rio Grande w/ John Wayne, Maureen O'Hara, J. Caroll Naish, Victor McLaglen, Ben Johnson, Chill Wills, Harry Carey Jr, Claude Jarman Jr, and Jack Pennick.

Trooper Tyree: "By that language your using must mean i'm arrested."


----------



## plan_D (Mar 19, 2006)

The Hills Have Eyes.


----------



## Pisis (Mar 20, 2006)

History Channel's _Clash of Warriors - Face Off - Vandegrift v. Hayatake_


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 20, 2006)

Jackass the movie.


----------



## Pisis (Mar 20, 2006)

Something is really funny (like the Old Shoplifter - I laughed my ass off...) but something is totally stupid....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 20, 2006)

I agree. All the stuff with the old people is funny.


----------



## Pisis (Mar 20, 2006)

but that self-damaging is way stupid...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 20, 2006)

YEah, because of that film I gave myself a paper cut cos i thought they were pussys and "how can paper hurt?" i understand now


----------



## Pisis (Mar 20, 2006)

i hope you won't shoot your schoolmates after you see Rambo 7...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2006)

The Longest Day


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 21, 2006)

The Great Raid w/ Joseph Fiennes Benjamin Bratt. Good movie and worht purchasing the DvD.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2006)

Kingdom of Heaven


----------



## Pisis (Mar 21, 2006)

Great movie man, great!


----------



## elmilitaro (Mar 21, 2006)

V for Vendetta.


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 22, 2006)

The Day After w/ Jason Robards.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 22, 2006)

Dude, how was that???? Ur the first person I know to see it????


----------



## reddragon (Mar 22, 2006)

Spartacus


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 22, 2006)

Spiderman 2


----------



## Pisis (Mar 23, 2006)

Super Size Me


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 23, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Super Size Me


ok, you will be able to buy more food with less money here, and theres McDonalds here, all you need to do is send some money so i can buy PF and AEP


----------



## Pisis (Mar 23, 2006)

I will never ever go to any fast food again after I saw that movie...
What is AEP?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 23, 2006)

Aces Expansion Pack, as looma has completed every mission on IL-2 FB and is master of the screenshot he feels he has outgrown the game, become better than it if you will, and feels these expansion packs are the only way for him to enhance his god like status........


----------



## Pisis (Mar 23, 2006)

ah


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 23, 2006)

Les, if your last post was directed at me about that movie: The Day after, then yes, it was a fairly decent movie for its time. One can actually learn a few things from watching it. Also, if interested enough in it and if you have a good video retailer near you; it was for sale I think at about $7.95 a Best Buy.

Regards.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 23, 2006)

plan_D said:


> The Hills Have Eyes.




Good or no?


----------



## Pisis (Mar 24, 2006)

Ball Turret Gunner said:


> Les, if your last post was directed at me about that movie: The Day after, then yes, it was a fairly decent movie for its time. One can actually learn a few things from watching it. Also, if interested enough in it and if you have a good video retailer near you; it was for sale I think at about $7.95 a Best Buy.
> 
> Regards.



Are you guys talking about that shit The Day After Tomorrow? (In Czech it was called "The Day After"). It was a shit...


----------



## elmilitaro (Mar 24, 2006)

Midway.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2006)

Constantine and then Kelly's Heroes, gotta love Oddball...
"Crazy! I mean, so many positive waves, maybe we can't loose, you're on!"


----------



## Pisis (Mar 25, 2006)

elmilitaro said:


> Midway.



Funny. Me too.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 25, 2006)

A Clockwork Orange...


----------



## Pisis (Mar 25, 2006)

good movie but the book is much better


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 25, 2006)

Never read the book, I cant read books unless theyre factual...I dont have the mindset or imagination...


----------



## Pisis (Mar 25, 2006)

Is that what internet done to you? Poor little chap...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 25, 2006)

Well it isnt really that, I do have an imagination, which is extremely vivid at times, but I just cant be bothered to read


----------



## Pisis (Mar 25, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Poor little chap...


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 25, 2006)

Lethal Weapon II w/ Mel Gibson Danny Glover.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 25, 2006)

The rookie with Clint Eastwood. Then I stayed up and watched Eyes wide shut which was crap!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2006)

Scary Movie 3


----------



## Pisis (Mar 27, 2006)

The Football Factory


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2006)

American Pie 1


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 27, 2006)

Broken Arrow...Crap film...


----------



## Pisis (Mar 29, 2006)

just like American Pie....

I saw calssic The Pink Panther Strikes Back.... ROFL


----------



## Pisis (Mar 30, 2006)

Monthy Python's _The Meaning of Life_ and _The Holy Grail_... LOL


----------



## Twitch (Mar 30, 2006)

Two For The Money about pro sports betting. Not a blockbuster but watchable.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2006)

Monty Python rocks Pisis 

Saw Austin Powers: Goldmember yesterday


----------



## Pisis (Mar 30, 2006)

Kurosawa's _The Seven Samurai_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## zerum (Apr 1, 2006)

Rocky 1,and Star wars 1


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2006)

Goldeneye


----------



## Hot Space (Apr 1, 2006)

Kiss My Whip - Wasn't too sure what the plot was about, but at the time I didn't care


----------



## RonRyan85 (Apr 1, 2006)

The last movie (DVD) I saw was the old (1979?) "NETWORK"....
"I'm Mad as Hell and I'm Not Going to Take It Anymore!"

William Holden, Peter Finch, Fay Dunaway (I think) I gave it
3 stars on a 5 stars is excellent rating chart.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 3, 2006)

Last movie in a theater was King Kong, the new one with Jack Black and the guy who played the musician in The Pianist. Last one i saw at home fully was Black Hawk Down.


----------



## plan_D (Apr 4, 2006)

Saw. Which is a great movie, can't wait to borrow the second. I'm going to see Hostel tomorrow ... which should be good.


----------



## Pisis (Apr 4, 2006)

I didn't see it yet but people told me it is a shit... Absolutely not corresponding with the reality. 

Funny was what one guy from USA on another forum wrote:


> i dont think i got a party in prague after seeing hostel sorry but that film is gonna fuck up the thriving eastern european tourism industry j/k


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 4, 2006)

I watched "Jarhead" on DVD. 

It had potential but in the end, I was dissapointed in the outcome. I wanted to see that Republican Guard officer get his head blown off from the sniper team.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 4, 2006)

plan_D said:


> Saw. Which is a great movie, can't wait to borrow the second. I'm going to see Hostel tomorrow ... which should be good.



I gotta see that some time...

Yeah Jarhead had potential, but apart from a couple of nice scenes (the burning oil fields are awesome) the rest of it is a bit boring.

Rocky Horror Picture Show...ahhh


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 4, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Rocky Horror Picture Show...ahhh


Ah, a good 'ol cult classic. I like watching it around Halloween. 

_"Let's do the time warp agaaaaaaain!"_


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 4, 2006)

Im going to see it in theatre at the end of the month, so be sure to look forward to the pictures. Me in fishnets and leather underwear. Youre drooling already


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 4, 2006)

Yes, that's right. Thick chunks of orangy-brown drool. Otherwise known as vomit.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 4, 2006)

Thing is that the group of friends ill be going with will probably be all girls, since none of my male friends want to dress up and do the time warp, and I will look like a pimp


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 4, 2006)

Hmmm, the possibilities.


----------



## Pisis (Apr 5, 2006)

The Saw is a good movie, sort of Kafka style... I saw it completely stoned and some parts I really laughed (eg. when he's sawing his leg off )


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 5, 2006)

walk the line, i was forced to watch it, so BORING like i fell asleep in the first 30 mins


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 5, 2006)

Sat films:
I watched Saw on Sky t'other week... thought it was good. Original if weird and gruesome.
DVD
At the moment I have been watching two great discs - Rammstein's Lichtspeilhaus... lots of live stuff and their pop videos, nice. Also I have rented the first series of the puppet masterpiece 'Fireball XL5'. Nostalgia ain't what it used to be as they say. Novelty value if you want to see what preceeded Thunderbirds (the TV series not that PoC movie).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fireball_XL5


----------



## Pisis (Apr 5, 2006)

Something like Galaxy Traveller's Guide?

I saw a really shitty movie from '87 called _Copak je to za vojaka... (What Kind Of Soldier Is That?)_: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092784/


----------



## Henk (Apr 6, 2006)

Land of the dead.

Henk


----------



## kiwimac (Apr 6, 2006)

Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow!

Excellent CGI


----------



## Twitch (Apr 6, 2006)

Loomaluftwaffe- you kinda got to be somewhat older to appreciate the story of Johnny Cash and early rockabilly.


----------



## zerum (Apr 7, 2006)

Star Wars 1.


----------



## Pisis (Apr 12, 2006)

I saw a bunch of good stuff recently. so here is a short list...

Clash of Warriros: Operation Cobra - Patton Vs. von Kluge (► REC)
Bin Ladens: The Dynasty of Terror
James Cameron's Expedition Bismarck


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2006)

The Terminal


----------



## Pisis (Apr 12, 2006)

I saw it in an airplane and I went asleep from it...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL!

I didn't think it was that good...


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 13, 2006)

Battle Cry.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2006)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 14, 2006)

Same.....Pulp Fiction


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 15, 2006)

The Wild Geese, thought it was very good, and The eagle has landed a few days ago............


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2006)

Dodgeball
Silence of the Lambs


----------



## reddragon (Apr 15, 2006)

A Night to Remember, since the 14th is the anniversary of the Titanic hitting the iceberg and the 15th is the anniversary of her sinking. It's a very good movie. I would encourage all of you to watch it.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2006)

Hannibal


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 16, 2006)

reddragon said:


> A Night to Remember, since the 14th is the anniversary of the Titanic hitting the iceberg and the 15th is the anniversary of her sinking. It's a very good movie. I would encourage all of you to watch it.



I agree, great movie, much better than that crap from James Cameron. Watched From Here To Eternity last night, another great movie.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2006)

Red Dragon
Blackball


----------



## Henk (Apr 16, 2006)

Residant Eveil

Nice movie. And a french film that were realy just stupid. Ma meere or something like that.

Henk


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 16, 2006)

The World Is Not Enough.........


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 16, 2006)

I just watched "The Sting".

No matter that it was released in 1973. Its as good now as it was then


----------



## Pisis (Apr 16, 2006)

Tom Jerry cartoons from the 30's as my bro was watching it I saw several episodes from the cassette...... I think this cartoon can be called an art. This one and the old pre-WW2 Disney cartoons.


----------



## Henk (Apr 16, 2006)

They are quite good and to think they were done by hand.

Henk


----------



## Pisis (Apr 16, 2006)

Yea. And they have a story. The new ones usually don't.


----------



## Hot Space (Apr 16, 2006)

Carrie 2


----------



## Henk (Apr 16, 2006)

Yep, I must say and they are also funny at times. The good old days.

Henk


----------



## elmilitaro (Apr 17, 2006)

Scary Movie 4.


Stupid, but funny.


----------



## Pisis (Apr 17, 2006)

A saw a part of pre-elections debate. That's more scarry than funny....


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 17, 2006)

The Omega Man.


----------



## Pisis (Apr 17, 2006)

_Clash of Warriors: Bradley Vs. Model_ (Battle Of The Bulge)


----------



## elmilitaro (Apr 17, 2006)

Interesting.


----------



## reddragon (Apr 23, 2006)

Schindler's List, a very fine movie.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2006)

Shriek if you know what i did last friday the 13th...........


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 24, 2006)

Kokoda. Bloody good Pacific war film.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2006)

Platoon
Lord of the Rings Trilogy


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2006)

the first part of Sharpe's challenge..........


----------



## plan_D (Apr 25, 2006)

Silent Hill


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 25, 2006)

Is it good? Wouldnt mind seeing it myself.


----------



## Pisis (Apr 25, 2006)

Band of Brothers 4 - The Freshmen (Op. Market Garden)


----------



## Henk (Apr 25, 2006)

I love those. I did not get to see the last two.

Henk


----------



## reddragon (Apr 25, 2006)

The Hunt for Red October. I don't know about the rest of you but it's a favorite of mine.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 25, 2006)

reddragon said:


> The Hunt for Red October. I don't know about the rest of you but it's a favorite of mine.


Nah, K-19:The Widow Maker is better. It was filmed partially in Halifax, featured two ex-Canadian Navy vessels out of Halifax (one of which I was once a crewman of), and featured many Canadian sailors as background extras. 

Oh, and I think there was a scene filmed on Lake Winnipeg, but I don't care about that. 


Seriously though, I thought it was a much better film. It was much more realistic than The Hunt For Red October.


----------



## Henk (Apr 25, 2006)

I also realy loved The Hunt for Red Ocktober. I have not seen K-19: The Widow Maker.

Henk


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 26, 2006)

Just finished Das Boot, only took me 3 days to watch it!!


----------



## plan_D (Apr 26, 2006)

Silent Hill is worth watching, CC, for certain. I'd say it's a 4/5 , I'm going to watch it again.


----------



## Hot Space (Apr 26, 2006)

633 Squadron


----------



## reddragon (Apr 26, 2006)

Patriot Games, another in the Jack Ryan series.


----------



## reddragon (Apr 26, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Lord of the Rings Trilogy





Have you seen the extended versions of the films?


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2006)

That is what I watched the extended editions of all three, so much better than the short versions!


----------



## Twitch (Apr 27, 2006)

I just saw Jarhead on pay per view and was totally dissappointed...


----------



## reddragon (Apr 27, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> That is what I watched the extended editions of all three, so much better than the short versions!



Yes, they do add quite a bit to the story. I like the extended version of Dances With Wolves, too. It also adds a few things. I think that's the version on DVD now but just after it was released, I had to pay around $80 for the video. 

Clear and Present Danger is the most recent for me.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 27, 2006)

In cinema class, we watched "The Graduate".

I swear Dustin Hoffman is a girly-man


----------



## Pisis (Apr 29, 2006)

Česká Soda, Monthy Python's Flying Circus,


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2006)

Twitch said:


> I just saw Jarhead on pay per view and was totally dissappointed...



I was too...


Death Race 2000


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 29, 2006)

it cirtainly wasn't what i expected it to be but i liked it all the same........


----------



## Pisis (Apr 30, 2006)

Wallace Grommit - The Curse O fThe Were-Rabbit


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 1, 2006)

Chitty-Chitty Bang Bang.........


----------



## Pisis (May 1, 2006)

Wasn't that the funny car back in the 30's?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 1, 2006)

yes 

just watched part of Woody Allen's Everything you always wanted to know about sex but were too afraid to ask, and am now watching George of the Jungle.......


----------



## Pisis (May 1, 2006)

I'm looking forward to the Clash Of Warriors last episode.


----------



## Wildcat (May 1, 2006)

In harm's way.


----------



## Pisis (May 1, 2006)

Clash Of Warriors: Clark Vs. Kesselring (Battle of Anzio)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2006)

The Matrix for the first time, found it very interesting.........


----------



## Pisis (May 2, 2006)

Funny, they just screened in here two days ago. 

I saw _The Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy_... Disappointed...


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> The Matrix for the first time, found it very interesting.........



The first Matrix is a great film, the second one is alright and the 3rd one is pretty much rubbish in my opinion.


----------



## Wildcat (May 3, 2006)

Band Of Brothers - episode 1.


----------



## Wildcat (May 3, 2006)

And just finished Episode 2.


----------



## Pisis (May 3, 2006)

_Secret Policeman_ - BBC reporter Mark Daly is monitoring racism in the British Police Corps


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 5, 2006)

watched the Two Ronnies last night, damn they're funny..........


----------



## Tiger (May 5, 2006)

A Lee Evans DVD!


----------



## Wildcat (May 6, 2006)

Brotherhood Of War - awesome movie! has anyone here seen it?


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2006)

Full Metal Jacket


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 6, 2006)

Top Gun


----------



## reddragon (May 7, 2006)

COSMOS. I think it's still a very impressive series.


----------



## Bullockracing (May 7, 2006)

Saints and Soldiers


----------



## ozumn (May 7, 2006)

Need help, whats name of the movie staring Benny Hill, they are flying WW1 planes i think.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 7, 2006)

American Beauty.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2006)

Ditto...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 7, 2006)

the difference between us being i had the presence of mind to record it and lay in bed watching it this morning, as opposed to getting tired by staying up 'til midnight last night


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2006)

The difference being im actually not tired at all. I was gonna go to sleep after watching Ultimate Force but I couldnt, so I watched the rest of American Beauty. Still couldnt sleep


----------



## reddragon (May 7, 2006)

ozumn said:


> Need help, whats name of the movie staring Benny Hill, they are flying WW1 planes i think.



Is it, "Those Magnificent Men in Their Flying Machines"?

Wildcat, I've never heard of Brotherhood of War. Where and when was it made? Maybe I'll try to look for it.

I like your signature, Pisis. Sort of looks like something from Battle of Britain but it's been a long time since I've seen that one so I'm probably wrong (which I always am).


----------



## Wildcat (May 8, 2006)

Brotherhood Of War is a Korean movie so you'll have to read subtitles, but if that doesn't bother you it's a pretty damn good movie about two brothers who fight in the Korean war. Be warned it's very violent and realistic - puts Saving Private Ryan to shame!


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2006)

The Longest Yard and Green Street


----------



## reddragon (May 9, 2006)

Wildcat said:


> Brotherhood Of War is a Korean movie so you'll have to read subtitles, but if that doesn't bother you it's a pretty damn good movie about two brothers who fight in the Korean war. Be warned it's very violent and realistic - puts Saving Private Ryan to shame!




My father fought in the Korean war. He would sometimes talk about how the Chinese would mass their troops to overrun a position. At one time, he operated a machine gun, although I don't know what type, so I'm sure he was a frequent target. I do recall him saying he would carry about 3 barrels in a pail of water and when one would get hot he'd grab it, put it in the pail, and put another barrel on and keep firing. He said the barrels were extremely hot but that didn't matter as much as trying to keep killing the Chinese. He also said the Turks used to build a big fire on a hill and act as if they were having party, fade back a bit, let the Chinse attack, then go in after them. I've seen photos of my father. He always had about 4 pistols, 2 rifles, and a small machine gun with him in a lot of them. He was once wounded while on patrol, they had stopped at a river and I guess the Chinese had pre-sighted the postition. He lost his best friend in that attack. I once heard him talk about how the Chinese once overran them and he and another man started running for their lives. The other man stopped to hide while my father told him to keep running. A moment later, he heard the man scream something like, "No! No!" before hearing several rounds fired. 

Must have been a hard place to be.


----------



## Pisis (May 10, 2006)

Every place where your life is in danger is a hard place mate.


----------



## Clave (May 10, 2006)

There are only a couple of things I bother with on TV now, Doctor Who, and The Simpsons...


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2006)

Agreed Pisis.

Catch me if You Can


----------



## syscom3 (May 10, 2006)

I saw "Blazing Sadles" in cinema class last night.

Its a classic.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2006)

Clave said:


> There are only a couple of things I bother with on TV now, Doctor Who, and The Simpsons...



The Simpsons bore me to hell nowadays, Family Guy and American Dad are much better.


----------



## Wildcat (May 10, 2006)

The Amityville Horror (original)


----------



## MichaelHenley (May 10, 2006)

V for Vendetta- a FREAKING BRILLIANT MOVIE!


----------



## Hot Space (May 10, 2006)

A Matter Of Life Or Death - David Niven 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (May 10, 2006)

Something About Mary...


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2006)

Seven


----------



## Hot Space (May 11, 2006)

Belguim: The Return of the Half-Eaten Praline 

Not a bad movie, but had a very silly ending


----------



## lesofprimus (May 11, 2006)

Just like the title????


----------



## Hot Space (May 11, 2006)

They're weren't much action in it as half way through the choclates got eaten


----------



## Wildcat (May 11, 2006)

The Sand Pebbles with Steve McQueen. Excellent movie!


----------



## Pisis (May 13, 2006)

MP's Flying Circus...


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2006)

Mission Impossible 3


----------



## Tiger (May 13, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Mission Impossible 3



Is that worth going to watch? I may go see it monday as my college is right next to an Odeon!


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2006)

It wasn't bad, I would say it was worth going to see.


----------



## Wildcat (May 13, 2006)

Stalag 17.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 14, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> The Simpsons bore me to hell nowadays, Family Guy and American Dad are much better.



they are but they're always on too late and i can't be bothered to record them.........

and i caught the last 20 minutes of X-Men last night.........


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2006)

Casino


----------



## zerum (May 14, 2006)

Rocky.


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2006)

Equilibrium


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 15, 2006)

Watched the Hannibal dramatisation last night, found it to be very good...........


----------



## Wildcat (May 18, 2006)

Confessions Of A Nazi Spy the other day on TV and A Yank In The RAF last night on DVD.


----------



## reddragon (May 19, 2006)

The Godfather. I believe more people got killed in this movie than Band of Brothers, Saving Private Ryan, Spartacus, and A Night to Remember, combined.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2006)

Shaun of the Dead


----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2006)

When We Were Soldiers - Great movie in my opinion...


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 19, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> When We Were Soldiers - Great movie in my opinion...


I agree. Awesome film.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2006)

Just finished *Lois and Clark: The New Adventures of Superman Season 2 *(Damn Teri Hatcher was so damn fine back then) and I am starting the Series *Over There *for the second time. Watched when I was in the field and now my wife wants to watch it with me.


----------



## Hot Space (May 20, 2006)

Sky Captain and the World Tomorrow.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 21, 2006)

I started watching Where Eagles Dare, but I was tired and it seemed quite slow moving and cos I was tired I didnt really understand what was going on.


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2006)

Oh dear... It all makes sense as it gets nearer the end...

Well I watched it and The Life of Brian this morning lol


----------



## Hot Space (May 21, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> I started watching Where Eagles Dare, but I was tired and it seemed quite slow moving and cos I was tired I didnt really understand what was going on.



Clint Eastwood had a 60's haircut that was cutting down all the germans it came across


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 22, 2006)

Black Hawk Down and Batman Begins


----------



## Hot Space (May 22, 2006)

101 things you can do with Belgium.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 22, 2006)

Battle Stations- Spitfire Squadron........


----------



## Pisis (May 22, 2006)

reddragon said:


> The Godfather. I believe more people got killed in this movie than Band of Brothers, Saving Private Ryan, Spartacus, and A Night to Remember, combined.


The original one from Coppola (aka Scarface) or the shi*ty remake from late 90's?


----------



## Wildcat (May 22, 2006)

Black Hawk Down.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2006)

Phone booth


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 22, 2006)

I got the Black Hawk Down SE, its got 2 hours of documentery footage of the real story including behind the scenes stuff as well, so I watched the movie again and the documeteries as well


----------



## Pisis (May 22, 2006)

Clash of Warriors: Dayan Vs. Amir - The Six Days War
Now I'm looking at Felinni's ROMA


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 23, 2006)

Something Corporate: Live at the Ventura Theater


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 23, 2006)

One- Mary J. Blige Ft. U2.................


----------



## Twitch (May 23, 2006)

Just saw Capote. Wasn't bad at all.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 23, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> One- Mary J. Blige Ft. U2.................



Wrong thread.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 25, 2006)

damn you for watching music DVDs


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2006)

Muaha...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 25, 2006)

you make it sound like the first part of some evil plan


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2006)

Yes, and Austin Powers isnt here to stop me!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 25, 2006)

that's alright, you'd get stopped as soon as you realised some form of physical effort was involved or if top gear was on


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2006)

Aha thats where you are wrong, Weve seen Oddjob and Random Task, but I have hired their gay half-brother to do all the dirty work. His name - Queer Chore


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 25, 2006)

i feel it would be wise not to enter into annother pun contest


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2006)

Sorry lanc, but I dont like chess nuts boasting in an open foyet.


----------



## Wildcat (May 25, 2006)

Lesbian Big Boob Bangaroo no.2 - Don't ask.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2006)

I am currently watching Desperate House Wifes Season 1

I was skeptical about this show I thought it would be a bunch of House Wifes just sitting around whining and be a chick flick but it is a great show with a lot of sub plots and I got really into it right away. Im on disc 3 right now and Damn is Teri Hatcher so fine as usual! She is like a fine wine and gets better with age.


----------



## Wildcat (May 27, 2006)

Sahara, the remake with Jim Belushi.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 27, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I am currently watching Desperate House Wifes Season 1
> 
> I was skeptical about this show I thought it would be a bunch of House Wifes just sitting around whining and be a chick flick but it is a great show with a lot of sub plots and I got really into it right away. Im on disc 3 right now and Damn is Teri Hatcher so fine as usual! She is like a fine wine and gets better with age.




I watched the end of series one and all of series 2 so far - it is actually a pretty good show with some pretty funny bits too.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 28, 2006)

Yes it is, I have to finish watching Season 1 right now and I cant wait till Season 2 comes out on DVD.


----------



## Henk (May 28, 2006)

We can rent it on DVD at the rental shops. I laughed my a*s off when I watched it for the first time and it is witty.

Henk


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 28, 2006)

You mean Season 1 correct, because Season 2 is not out on DVD yet. Infact the Season 2 finally was just on TV a couple of weeks ago. They just finished filming it. Season 1 has been out for several months now, I own it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 29, 2006)

Shaun of the Dead..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2006)

Is that any good, I have not seen it yet.

I watched Flightplan last night.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 29, 2006)

i wouldn't like to say, it's odd in places and nothing really gets explained but there are some very funny moments.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 29, 2006)

I think Shaun of the Dead is rubbish, the only entertainment I got from it was discussing some of the cricket strokes he uses...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2006)

Okay then I will deffinatly not watch it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 29, 2006)

Dont be put off by me - I know a lot of people who like it, im just not the kind of person who likes comedy films. They're never as funny as they claim to be.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2006)

Yeah but everone else I know that has seen it did not like it either.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 29, 2006)

Ah...

Zulu


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 29, 2006)

Ah...

Zulu


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 31, 2006)

what a fantastic film, i never get tired of watching it i've seen it so many times now........


----------



## Tiger (Jun 5, 2006)

The Wicker Man

Such an awsome film!!!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

The City of Women - Federico Fellini


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2006)

Tomorrow Never Dies


----------



## reddragon (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm watching the documentary "The Civil War", by Ken Burns.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 6, 2006)

Soylent Green.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2006)

Would you believe it? A whole week without the internet and I didnt watch a single film. Aha I tell a lie actually... One Hour Photo.


----------



## reddragon (Jun 6, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Would you believe it? A whole week without the internet and I didnt watch a single film. Aha I tell a lie actually... One Hour Photo.





That's kind of a dark film. I know Robin Williams has done some other dramas but seeing him act like a hyperactive chimp on uppers most of the time usually makes me think of him in less than serious roles. Awakenings is a really good one of his, in my opinion.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

Chicago


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2006)

Underworld Evoulutions...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2006)

Underworld Evolution


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2006)

Excuse me Evolutions

Great movie. I have been a fan of it since the first one came out.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2006)

I thought the second one was better than the first, and the first kicked ***....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 12, 2006)

I agree. The 2nd one really answered a lot of questions that were unanswered in the first. The first kicked *** and the second just made it even better. I really hope they do a 3rd part. I love movies like that.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 12, 2006)

24


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 12, 2006)

That show annoys me. How many times can he save the world in 24 hours?


----------



## Tiger (Jun 12, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> That show annoys me. How many times can he save the world in 24 hours?



Atleast another 2 times, as that is how many new seasons are planned!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 12, 2006)

Napoleon Dynamite...Funniest film ever...


----------



## plan_D (Jun 12, 2006)

The Omen 666


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 14, 2006)

XMen 3


----------



## Tiger (Jun 15, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Napoleon Dynamite...Funniest film ever...



Have you seen Team America?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 15, 2006)

Yes, the first time I watched it I thought it was pretty funny, then I saw it again and was fed up. I could watch Napoleon Dynamite over and over again and never tire...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 16, 2006)

South Park X-mas special


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 16, 2006)

X-Men 3 as well...


----------



## Desert Fox (Jun 17, 2006)

Kokoda, an Aussie film. It kicked arse. Maybe youve seen it, Wildcat (because your an aussie too)? I doubt its out in other countries like the US.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 17, 2006)

El Codigo Da Vinci... the Da Vinci code


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2006)

Saw a bit of the new King Kong - thought it was crap...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 18, 2006)

part of a deset war film called Playing Dirty or Dirty Play, one of the two i think, wasn't too bad..........


----------



## zerum (Jun 22, 2006)

Johnny English


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2006)

Flying Misfits


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 22, 2006)

Napoleon Dynamite, again.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 22, 2006)

Enemy At The Gates, again.


----------



## Henk (Jun 22, 2006)

Enemy at the Gates is a great film and I love it and will watch it over and over, well not everyday. 

I saw Take the Lead Wensday night at a premier and it is a great movie.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 23, 2006)

Syriana


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 23, 2006)

The Great Escape


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 24, 2006)

The Dam Busters


----------



## Pisis (Jun 25, 2006)

Futurama......


----------



## Tiger (Jun 25, 2006)

24


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 25, 2006)

flight of the Intruder


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2006)

Austin Powers 2.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

I saw the begining of Luc Besson's Brutal Nikita. He is a psychopath, just like Quentin Tarantino.


----------



## reddragon (Jun 26, 2006)

"Philadelphia", and "Big", although since it's the anniversary of the Battle of the Little Big Horn, I'm planning on watching "Son of the Morning Star" tonight. It's a favorite of mine, and a fine movie.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 26, 2006)

633 squadron


----------



## Pisis (Jun 27, 2006)

Rommel The Myth - pt. 1 2
Team Aemrica for probably 100th time...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2006)

Annapolis


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2006)

So the end of Total Recall last night.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 29, 2006)

I just saw Superman Returns in the theatres last night


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 30, 2006)

Saw Hard Candy in the cinema the other night, glad everythings still attached (if you watch it you'll understand)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 1, 2006)

i would be watching Tora Tora Tora right now but it got cancelled


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jul 17, 2006)

American Graffiti

Cool movie!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 17, 2006)

Spiderman last night


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 17, 2006)

Star Wars Ep.III


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 17, 2006)

The Last Drop. What a waste of time that was.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 17, 2006)

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 17, 2006)

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## Twitch (Jul 18, 2006)

Firewall with Harrison Ford. Not bad but somewhat predictable.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 19, 2006)

Monty Python's Life of Brian


----------



## trackend (Jul 19, 2006)

Come and see 
Pretty good war film it was too


----------



## Bullockracing (Jul 19, 2006)

The Hills Have Eyes - the new one...


----------



## plan_D (Jul 19, 2006)

I saw that in the cinema when it came out. I liked it. 

I saw Pirates of the Caribbean 2 .


----------



## Tiger (Jul 19, 2006)

Pingu.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2006)

Be Cool


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 20, 2006)

The Eiger Sanction.


----------



## Bullockracing (Jul 20, 2006)

Ultraviolet - it sucked...


----------



## reddragon (Jul 20, 2006)

Elf. It may not be Christmas but it's a cute movie.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 23, 2006)

American Grafitti - what is it about?
Pingu - 
I've seen the Darkblue World for like 10th time.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2006)

Billy Elliot


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 24, 2006)

The Rookie.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 24, 2006)

Mad Max


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 25, 2006)

War of the Worlds.


----------



## Twitch (Jul 26, 2006)

Ugh! Syriana was a pretentious over-hyped flick if I ever saw one. Hard to follow for no reason and insufficient character development plus no definitive conclusion to the screenplay.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> War of the Worlds.



Which one? Doesn't matter though, because none of them follow the book, its just Americans blowing sh!t up.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2006)

They do that in all there movies though (well almost)

The Man with the Golden Gun


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 27, 2006)

The Hot Girl...I didnt mean to watch it, but it was on after Comedy Connections abnd I couldnt be bothered to get up and turn the TV off


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 27, 2006)

Tiger said:


> Which one? Doesn't matter though, because none of them follow the book, its just Americans blowing sh!t up.



The one with Tom Cruise. The Plot is good, also the graphics. I just dont like Tom Cruise.

I did though like the 1950's one. That was pretty good.


----------



## Bullockracing (Jul 27, 2006)

Mind Hunters


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 29, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> The one with Tom Cruise. The Plot is good, also the graphics. I just dont like Tom Cruise.



No they got rid of quite a bit of the plot. Read the book.

I went and watched Pirates of the Carribean 2 today with my wife. Great movie!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 29, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> No they got rid of quite a bit of the plot. Read the book.
> 
> I went and watched Pirates of the Carribean 2 today with my wife. Great movie!


I know, but it was better than some Scientist trying to explain everything. What would've made the movie better if it had been in a soldier's eye view...

Last movie I saw, Team America: World Police!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 29, 2006)

I saw the crappiest Filipino movie i have ever seen in my entire life


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 30, 2006)

What was it called?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 31, 2006)

carry on cleo.....


----------



## plan_D (Jul 31, 2006)

Cars


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 31, 2006)

The Truman Show


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 31, 2006)

The Gauntlet.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 31, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> I know, but it was better than some Scientist trying to explain everything. What would've made the movie better if it had been in a soldier's eye view...



Hell Yeah!!! and if the aliens had been Iraqis it would have been even more awesome  

Read the book and you'll see how far off the plot the films are.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2006)

plan_D said:


> Cars



as in that kid's animation?


----------



## plan_D (Aug 1, 2006)

Yeah, damn right. Nothing wrong with kids movies. They are funny without swearing. Since most adult comedies have to swear all the freakin' time it gets old pretty fast. So, me and my girlfriend took her brother to see it. You should see my collection of cinema tickets... a real collection of movies. From Cars to Da Vinci Code to Silent Hill


----------



## Twitch (Aug 1, 2006)

Just watched _Gone In 60 Seconds_ for the 1st time in decades. No not the 2000 limpdick version with Nicolas Cage and his puny 8 minute chase, but the 1975 original with 40 full minutes of chases and wrecks! Fantastic! Go here Gone In 60 Seconds The Original to see the trailers and scenes.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 2, 2006)

You, me and Dupree.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 4, 2006)

Doom. It actually wasn't too bad for a movie based on a video game.


----------



## Novice (Aug 4, 2006)

*Fish without a bicycle.*​


----------



## reddragon (Aug 5, 2006)

Sink the Bismarck!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 5, 2006)

watching Carry on Crusing now.....


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 5, 2006)

16 blocks.


----------



## Crippen (Aug 6, 2006)

Munich


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2006)

Wasn't really a movie but I watched Hiroshima last night.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 7, 2006)

Vertical Limit and We Were Soldiers.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 8, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Vertical Limit and We Were Soldiers.



We Were Soldiers - Great. If you liked the movie you will love the book. Brought tears to my eyes. What was cool about the book is that the appendices detailed what happened to all the characters post Vietnam.

I watched Government Mule Live DVD - Highly recommend it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 8, 2006)

I really dont get on with books, I dont have the patience to sit there and actually read them...


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 8, 2006)

frozen Land.


----------



## reddragon (Aug 10, 2006)

Amadeus.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2006)

Jarhead


----------



## Pisis (Aug 10, 2006)

George Bush's press conference


----------



## Twitch (Aug 11, 2006)

_16 Blocks_ *** If you don't like Bruce Willis you won't like the movie.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 11, 2006)

Hotshots, damn that was funny!


----------



## reddragon (Aug 12, 2006)

Million Dollar Baby.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 12, 2006)

Back to the Future III.........


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 13, 2006)

Crocodile Dundee


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 13, 2006)

Click <- good movie


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 13, 2006)

Rambo: First Blood


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 13, 2006)

Zeppelin.........


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2006)

Garfield


----------



## reddragon (Aug 15, 2006)

Braveheart.


----------



## reddragon (Aug 16, 2006)

Dog Day Afternoon. That actually took place August 22nd, 1972 so I didn't miss running it on the actual date by much.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2006)

Downfall


----------



## Pisis (Aug 17, 2006)

The Pianist


----------



## reddragon (Aug 18, 2006)

The 1964 version of Fail-Safe. If you want action, you're not going to get it here. There are no movie stars running from cars as they blow up or casually killing a dozen terrorists while having sex with Miss August. However, if you want a well-acted, believable drama, this one is really good, in my opinion.


----------



## reddragon (Aug 23, 2006)

Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 23, 2006)

Napoleon Dynamite.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2006)

RV on the plane home...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 24, 2006)

Laguna Beach.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 24, 2006)

The Battle Of El Alamein


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 25, 2006)

Nicholas Nickleby


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 25, 2006)

The new "Why We Fight" very provoking


----------



## Bullockracing (Sep 4, 2006)

Poseidon - I'll never get that time back out of my life...


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 5, 2006)

The Cowra Breakout


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 5, 2006)

Clear and Present Danger, very good it was too........


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 12, 2006)

Tremors - The best campy monster movie ever made. A cult classic.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 13, 2006)

20 mins of Shrek 2........


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2006)

Eurotrip...

You walk out lanc or just catch the end?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 13, 2006)

well gnomey i shall now elaborate into what you will no doubt find to be an infinitely amusing story........

As an As level i took Electronics, having gotten an A* at GCSE Electronics. My first As level electronics lesson, a double period, was timetabled for the first two periods on Monday morning. Having turned up me and a friend that took Electronics last year were supprised to see some people turn up for electronics i can tell you! But i digress... Unfortunately there are no teachers at our school with the time to teach As electronics, there's one that's qualified to but alas, he already has a full timetable. As such we have to be taught by a guy from a nearby College. He cannot possibly commute from his college to ours in time to teach us so in what is a first for our school, a video link was set up, or at least it was attempted. Upon arrival in our timetabled room the laptop and camera was already set up, we were all ready for a very different learning experience! However we needed our teacher to initiate the video conference to be able to interact. After approximately 10 minutes of waiting we receive a phone call from our teacher, i wont send you to sleep with the details but in essence his set up was not working due to him being given the wrong settings. As such we had no idea what to do as here we are with no teacher and no work! so after a small debate within the group we decide that passing the time by watching a film was a suitably amusing course of action. After further deliberation Ollie and Toby (who, interestingly did not take electronics at GCSE) went to the school's small library to try and find a video to watch. after approximately 10 minutes, during which time we bought some suitable snacks from the nearby vending machines, they returned with a very satisfied look having showed us their film selection, Shrek 2. After hearing our groans they assured us it was either this or a Britney Spears video, so Shrek 2 it was... the time is now 09:50 and so we start watching, after much amusement at the directors commentary which was inadvertently on, but later turned off, the film got interesting, even getting a few chuckles! But the time flew by and 10:10 came along, at which time we realised, having just gotten comfortable, that the room was required by someone else! So, having only watched 20 minutes of the film, we had to stop and rewind the video in accordance with Library policy and vacated the room. The next hour in which we were supposed to be being taught electronics was spent playing a tennis ball based game, the details of which i can remember with far less accuracy than those of the previous hour.

And that is the story of how i came to be watching only 20 minutes of Shrek 2! i hope you were paying attention, you will be tested periodically..........


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2006)

Doesn't surprise me that the school got the video conferencing settings wrong (or gave the wrong settings)...


----------



## Henk (Sep 13, 2006)

Final Destination 3.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 14, 2006)

holy sh!t you actually read all that  and really it was the company we're doing it through...........


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2006)

I scanned it rather than read it...

Band of Brothers Part 2: Day of Days


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 14, 2006)

Why would you groan at Shrek 2?  Great film.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 15, 2006)

Agreed

Lets see last movie I watched was actually

Desperate Housewifes Season 2 the whole thing on DVD. Bought it last week and me and my wife watched all of it in like a week.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 15, 2006)

Is it good? They are about to start it screening here in the Czech TV.

I watched _Easy Rider_ like an hour ago... Good, but I didn't understand why the rednecks killed them... Because of their freedom?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 15, 2006)

Ali G In da house- really stupid but very, very funny........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 15, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Is it good? They are about to start it screening here in the Czech TV.
> 
> I watched _Easy Rider_ like an hour ago... Good, but I didn't understand why the rednecks killed them... Because of their freedom?




Easy Rider is one of the most random films I think ive ever seen


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 17, 2006)

Watched Hitchiker's Guide to the Galaxy last night, not bad


----------



## Pisis (Sep 17, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Easy Rider is one of the most random films I think ive ever seen


What is the meaninf for "random" here? Like boring?

Yesterday, I've watched:

*Back To Future* - LOOOOOOOL
*Munich* - for the 2nd time... So I roughl new the story, concentrated myslef on the details and there's - like in most of Spielberg's films - more than just one story...
*The Aviator* - I was sceptic but now I can say it's a great movie!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 17, 2006)

Not boring, just generally odd and with no real sotry opr meaning that I could see 

Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 17, 2006)

the second part of the BBC's blackbeard.........


----------



## Pisis (Sep 18, 2006)

The Goebles Project - document made with archive filming and Goebels' diary writings. Good one - iot showed how the Germans were fanatized until the very bitter end...


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 18, 2006)

Just finished watching Enemy of the State- very good film


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 19, 2006)

Ali G again........


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2006)

Band of Brothers Parts 4-6...


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 20, 2006)

They had Return OF The Jedi playing on the TV screens at Flares (cheesy club) last night


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 21, 2006)

A Year and a Half in the Life of Metallica


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh I watched that this morning but last night I watched Flight 93.


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 21, 2006)

Just ben watching something about Nero, I turned it off when I realised quite how much of a nutcase he was- he was going to defeat the rebelling Gauls by singing to them!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 22, 2006)

Beerfest


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 22, 2006)

what's that like? it does look a bit silly and typical teen comedy at times but i still wanna see it..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2006)

Inside Man


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 24, 2006)

Flyboys....


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 24, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> what's that like? it does look a bit silly and typical teen comedy at times but i still wanna see it..........




all the way to the half way mark it was funny, but after that it just got stupid, im talking scary movie 4 stupid


----------



## Pisis (Sep 27, 2006)

I recently watched some stuff from Fellini - 8 1/2, La Dolce Vita, I Vitelloni... Excellent!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 29, 2006)

Akeela and the Bee.

Cute. At times sloppy cute. Boys enjoyed it though. A nice G rated movie with profanities sprinkled in just to make it PG. What a waste.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 1, 2006)

Take the Lead


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ang Lee's The Hulk. Loved the dog fight scene. Other than that it was just okay.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 2, 2006)

a good day of viewing yesterday-

Inside I'm Dancing- a very emotional film, had even me crying for most of it and i challenge any of you guys not to be touched by it, one of the most amazing films i've ever seen!

The Longest Day- absolute classic, again wonderful to see, forgotten how much they stereotyped each nation though


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 2, 2006)

This weekend:

Blazing Saddles (Top 10 Comedy All Time)

The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly extended enhanced version (Probably my Favorite Movie)

Slapshot 25th Anniversary Edition (Had the Hanson Brothers doin Commentary - Fu*king Hilarious)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 3, 2006)

The Sentinal.


----------



## Chief (Oct 3, 2006)

Pink Panther: A Shot in the Dark. 3 hundred million times and it's still as Hilarious as ever..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2006)

Lucky Sleven


----------



## Crippen (Oct 7, 2006)

Red Dragon

Yer Les, Blazing Saddles is brilliant, I love the 'beans' part


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 8, 2006)

Inside I'm Dancing..........


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 8, 2006)

The Wild Geese.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2006)

I havent watched a film of any sort for weeks...perhaps I should.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 9, 2006)

I stopped to contribute on this thread because I watch something almost every day, so... Just to name some:

Federico Fellini - I Vitelloni, 8 1/2, Giulietta degli spiriti
Jan Jacques Annaud - the Name Of The Rose
Stanley Kubrick - 2001: A Space Odyssey, Clockwork Orange, Full Metal Jacket
Ingmar Bergman - Fanny och Alexander
The Monthy Python's Holy Grail
For the documents: The Underground of the Third Reich, Finances in the Yard of Rudolphus II., Hawker Harrier, Nicholas Winton: The Power Of Good, Fighter.....


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 10, 2006)

Tremors.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2006)

Band of Brothers: 7: The Breaking Point


----------



## Chief (Oct 10, 2006)

Ocean's 12


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2006)

X-Men The Last Stand


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 13, 2006)

Still havent watched any films...ordered the Crow and Jarhead a couple of days ago though so i'll probably get them sometime this weekend.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 14, 2006)

watching the BBC Robin Hood thing............


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2006)

Band of Brothers - 9 and 10


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 15, 2006)

Die Hard 2, and some period drama I ended up watching out of pure boredom...


----------



## reddragon (Oct 17, 2006)

Young Frankenstein


----------



## Henk (Oct 17, 2006)

The Hills have Eyes, Scary Movie 4, The Cave, Posieden, ( wlike it was said it was crap. ) I word at a video store so I get to see them.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 18, 2006)

Click


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 18, 2006)

Is Click as stupid as it sounds?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 21, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Is Click as stupid as it sounds?



No the movie is very funny (Kate Beckinsdale is sexy as hell, especially in the Pocahantis costume  ). The movie is actually very good. It is funny but has a very somber plot and theme to it. After watching it, you will want to call your dad and tell him you love him and hug your children and everything.

Now for a very stupid movie, nothing gets worse than what my wife made me watch with her the other night...

Friends with Money


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 21, 2006)

click looks stupid to me....

just watched the battle of midway, other than the scene where one dauntless shoots down 2 Zeros in about 10 seconds each with a tirn burst of fire and not having the manouver at all it wasn't bad, sould bewatching the huns of naverone later.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 21, 2006)

Huns of Navarone?! 

The Crow..bloody excellent, shame Brandon Lee was killed during filming...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 21, 2006)

sorry, the Guns of Naverone 

bloody great film!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 23, 2006)

The Pink Panther. My 7 year old came to me about 15 minutes into the film. Crying. He said "I don't want to watch this. Its terrible." True story. What an embarrassment for Steve Martin.


----------



## zerum (Oct 29, 2006)

Kelly`s Heroes,


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2006)

The Omen

Great movie, if you into that stuff.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2006)

The new italian job last night, nowhere near as good as the first and totally unbelievable........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2006)

I didnt even watch it out of sheer principle.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2006)

I didnt even watch it out of sheer principle.

Scarface came today in the post, so ive got that to watch as well as the directors cut of Donnie Darko.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 30, 2006)

Monster House - Okay. To much hype. Kids enjoyed it though. Did have pretty scary effects for a CGI cartoon.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2006)

Cars 

And most of series 3 of Scrubs (having watched Series 1 and 2 last week)


----------



## reddragon (Oct 31, 2006)

Bram Stoker's Dracula. "The blood is life... and it shall be mine!"


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 1, 2006)

Cobra with Sly stallone. Typical 80's crap but I love it!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2006)

The Break up


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 1, 2006)

part of the secret policeman's ball last night, freakin' great!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 1, 2006)

Twas pretty funny...Not hilarious though...Apart from "The Pub Landlord" hes great


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 2, 2006)

Flags Of Our Fathers. Absolutely fantastic movie, I highly recommend everyone go and see it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 2, 2006)

The Nightmare Before Christmas...Will never tire of it....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2006)

Borat - hilarious in places


----------



## Henk (Nov 2, 2006)

Brake up, Lakehouse, Half Light, In enemy hands, all three of the X-men movies and they are pretty good movies.


----------



## mkloby (Nov 2, 2006)

Henk said:


> Brake up, Lakehouse, Half Light, In enemy hands, all three of the X-men movies and they are pretty good movies.



The Lake house??? Ick.... isn't that the one with keanu reeves and some chick living 2yrs apart putting letters in a mailbox and they fall in love defying the space/time continuum???


----------



## Pisis (Nov 3, 2006)

Fahreheit 9/11........ Id like to torture that cretin... ****ing fat idiot he is.... actually, id send him to iraq as a food (fat) pack


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2006)

Donnie Darko - Directors Cut...More confusing than the normal one but damn its good...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2006)

Diamonds are Forever


----------



## Henk (Nov 4, 2006)

mkloby said:


> The Lake house??? Ick.... isn't that the one with keanu reeves and some chick living 2yrs apart putting letters in a mailbox and they fall in love defying the space/time continuum???



Well mate I must say it is better than those other sh*t they call romantic movies.

Watch it before you make a comment and you will see you wont make yourself look like a idiot.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 5, 2006)

Planet Of The Apes - the original one.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 5, 2006)

Master and Commander, wasn't too bad......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 5, 2006)

Scarface.


----------



## Desert Fox (Nov 8, 2006)

Snakes on a Plane...that is a funny movie 
"I've had it with these motherf**king snakes, on this motherf**king plane!!"-Samuel L Jackson
w00t!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 8, 2006)

Three Wise Guys


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 2, 2006)

Deja Vu - pretty good, I recommend seeing it.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2006)

Casino Royale --> enjoyed it worth seeing
Over the Hedge --> funny in places


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2006)

Casino Royale
then
You, Me and Dupree
then
Superman Returns

All were very very good.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 2, 2006)

Ice Age 2 - It was okay. Scratch the little long toothed chipmunk trying to get his acorn steals the movie.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 2, 2006)

i loved ice age two!

and i saw the Battle of Britain today, hell yeah! almost missed it but for a lot of luck, it just so happens i looked at the TV listings right as it started i would've had no idea it was on otherwise...........


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 2, 2006)

I have to confess that I did not watch all of it. The boys loved it. I found it a little too boring. But Scratch on the other hand. They should make a movie with just him in it. Hilarious.


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 2, 2006)

Happy Feet


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 3, 2006)

The last show i watched was COMBAT!. Very good old school WWII series.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 3, 2006)

How was Happy Feet. I heard that it was rather dark.

Harry Potter (Can you tell by my posts that my kids run my TV when we watch movies)


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 3, 2006)

it was good it was all about a tapdancing penguin looking for fish some of it was really funny though


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 3, 2006)

V for Vendetta.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 5, 2006)

Dude where's my car, first time i'd seen it, thought it was pretty good...........


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 8, 2006)

True Lies and Army of Darkness


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2006)

Tora Tora Tora...


----------



## rochie (Dec 8, 2006)

deck the halls with my daughter it was pretty crap she liked it though !


----------



## mkloby (Dec 8, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Tora Tora Tora...



Classic Movie.

Back to the Future for me. In primary one of my instructors was walking me around the A/C quizzing me on all sorts of systems crap. He asks me what's in this panel near the port wing light assembly - I answer it's the "flux capacitor." He says, "oh really, and what does THAT do?" "Sir, you turn it on, plug the year you want to go to in your transponder, and when you hit 88mph, about 75 knots..."


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2006)

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory, The Shawshank Redemption and The Nightmare Before Christmas...

Also went to see Casino Royale, some good bits but a bit disappointing overall...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2006)

The delights of Christmas TV...

Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Mans Chest


----------



## mkloby (Dec 23, 2006)

Talladega Nights - holy crap that movie sucks!


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 24, 2006)

The Way Ahead, classic British war movie with David Niven.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 24, 2006)

well the christmas films have started this morning with the Road to El Dorado......


----------



## v2 (Dec 26, 2006)

YAMATO
Great Raid


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2006)

The Last Samauri


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 26, 2006)

Monsters Inc.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2006)

Watching Pirates of the Caribbean on BBC1, gotta love christmas films, much better than the second one..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 27, 2006)

Both films suck...Just as over rated as the Star Wars and LOTR series IMO...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 28, 2006)

i wont hear a bad word against Star Wars, amazing films......

Battle of River Plate, i love it for how typically British the characters are if nothing else........


----------



## Crippen (Dec 29, 2006)

Saw Casino Royal this week, the first third of the film was excellant - great stunts and action sequences, then it went gradually down hill. Became quite poor and boring I felt, and too mushy (not a bond lover).

Also went to see 'The Holiday' with a bunch of gals, not a bad film- a chick flick though! but I rather like Jack Black.

I enjoyed The Last Samauri when I saw it. I saw the 3D film of Nightmere before Christmas couple of weeks ago....that was good (kept the glasses because they are soooo Elvis Costello and Roy Orbison).


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 30, 2006)

Thats what I felt about Casino Royale too...

The Nightmare Before Christmas is superb, as are all Tim Burton films...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 30, 2006)

saw the Muppets Treasure Island yesterday............


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2006)

A Few Good Men

Oscar performances all around. A classic among classics. And Colonel Jessup was inspiring.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2006)

Team America- World Police.........


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2006)

Funny. But God was that over the top. America, F*ck Yeah!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2006)

for those that love taking the piss out of America it was just right........


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2006)

Really? I thought is was rather flattering. Irony is the source of all humor.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2006)

it's because of stupid statements like that that the film was made


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wait a minute. I might have just been insulted.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 1, 2007)

The Deer Hunter.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2007)

Monsters Inc. - Great movie.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 1, 2007)

The Great Escape!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2007)

Men in Black


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2007)

Good movie, Gnomey.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 1, 2007)

K-Fed fight John Cena in Raw... I don't watch wrestling but I just had to see that one...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 2, 2007)

And so how was it mkloby? Great I'm sure.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 2, 2007)

Snakes on a Plane and Corpse Bride

SOAP is great


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 2, 2007)

Really? Sounds S-T-U-P-I-D.


----------



## v2 (Jan 2, 2007)

Das Boot


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 2, 2007)

Oringal, Uncut. With subtitles. 

Best submarine movie ever made.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2007)

Agreed.

Shawn of the Dead


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 2, 2007)

Is that any good, Gnomey. That looked good in the previews. And I loved "The Day After" or whatever that post apocolyptic movie set in London about zombies was.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2007)

It isn't bad, quite funny in places, would reccommend it if you haven't seen it...


----------



## Bf109_g (Jan 2, 2007)

Saw "Borat" last night guys. It's really good.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 3, 2007)

The Eagle Has Landed, and i found out some of it was filmed in Charlstown down here in Cornwall...........


----------



## plan_D (Jan 3, 2007)

Lucky Number Sleven.

It's an excellent movie, although I did work it out almost straight away.


----------



## R-2800 (Jan 3, 2007)

Night at the Museum it was really good


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 4, 2007)

My Super Ex Girlfriend ------Stupid!!!!


----------



## redalb2253 (Jan 4, 2007)

Flyboys I thought it was good even with all the red triplanes.


----------



## twoeagles (Jan 4, 2007)

Took my daughter to see Night at the Museum...Any movie with Ben Stiller and Owen Wilson is going to be fun.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah I want to see that one.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2007)

Beetlejuice...Great stuff!


----------



## Udet (Jan 5, 2007)

"Barnyard"...i liked it.

But that wild dancer -who lives in a box- was fabulous i exploded in laughter and could not stop even after the end of the movie.


----------



## Udet (Jan 5, 2007)

see his first appearance on the movie...now that is dancing!!! 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txro9fH8ad8_


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2007)

Flyboys --> not bad, some of the scenes were a bit OTT but otherwise not a bad film.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2007)

New Year's Day, a very interesting story line, some friends go skiing but on new year's day an avalanche kills all but two of them, the remaining two spend the next year fulfilling the wishes of their dead friends, before vowing to kill themselves on the next new year's day, i wont ruin the ending but it's well worth the watch.........


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2007)

Batman Begins - Okay. Worth watching, but I wouldn't go outta my way to see it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2007)

erm, some warfilm yesterday that was all about relationships not war.........


----------



## mkloby (Jan 7, 2007)

Ice Age 2


----------



## Crippen (Jan 7, 2007)

Just watched 'One Hour photo' . puts a whole new slant on taking my pics in for developing.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2007)

Damn, I havent taken a film in for developing in years...Well I can of course develop it myself if I so wish 

Kill Bill vol. 1. Seen it so many times but never seen vol. 2, which is annoying.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2007)

nothing since the weekend..........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2007)

Gallipoli on Film4...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2007)

currently watching Harry Potter......

there's nothing else on


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 13, 2007)

Corpse Bride. Again. I think im obsessed with that film


----------



## Smokey (Jan 21, 2007)

Alien Directors Cut


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2007)

haven't watched any films in ages!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2007)

Full Metal Jacket


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2007)

watching Eastenders.........


----------



## twoeagles (Jan 24, 2007)

I admit to watching with my daughter "The Devil Wears Prada". Jeez.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2007)

The Guardian


----------



## Smokey (Jan 25, 2007)

Flash Gordon

"Flash, Flash, I love you, but we only have fourteen hours to save the Earth!"

"Flash - Aaahaa! Saviour of the Universe!" 

Quality stuff


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 25, 2007)

Nacho Libre. Average.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 27, 2007)

currently watching Finding Nemo.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 27, 2007)

This is Spinal Tap (Hilarious stuff) and Sleepy Hollow.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2007)

The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen


----------



## Henk (Jan 27, 2007)

Beerfeast, and oh boy I must say that movie just shows that the Germans can really drink beer. I must learn from the Germans cheers.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 28, 2007)

Black Hawk Down. I have very mixed feelings. It was dubbed into Czech, which always decreases the immersion. And too much blood and pathos for my liking...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2007)

i must see beerfest sometime!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 28, 2007)

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2007)

currently watching Robin Hood...........


----------



## TsgtE662 (Feb 4, 2007)

The last movie the wife I went to see was "Flags of Our Fathers" at the theater. Before that it was "Fearless". We don't go out to the movies very often.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 4, 2007)

The Guardian. "Born, bred, water fed. ooh-rah!" WTF is that???


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 4, 2007)

The Nightmare Before Christmas.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2007)

Beerfest


----------



## v2 (Feb 16, 2007)

"Underground" by Emir Kusturica


----------



## Njaco (Feb 20, 2007)

The Departed - Does everyone who lives in Bahston have a last name that begins with "C"?


----------



## trackend (Feb 21, 2007)

Lock,Stock Two Smoking Barrels


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 21, 2007)

The Brave Little Toaster


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 21, 2007)

Just watched Flyboys. It was entertaining but extremely unrealistic and very hollywood like. 

I really enjoyed how they made the whole German airforce be Fokker Triplanes.


----------



## Aggie08 (Feb 22, 2007)

Me too, Adler. It hurt my head a little bit with the love story and all. Graphics were pretty neat but it was a weak plot.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 13, 2007)

Wild Hogs, 


Born to be Mild


----------



## Pisis (Mar 13, 2007)

It has been some time since I contributed to this thread... Throughout the time that has passed, I've seen many good movies. Here is some of those I remember:

Jiří Menzel - I Served The King Of England (2006)
A new Czech movie based on a famous novelle from bohumil Hrabal - see Obsluhoval jsem anglického krále

Vittorio De Sica - Ieri, oggi, domani (1963)

Michelangelo Antonioni - Cronica di un amore (1950)
- Il grido (1957)
- La Notte (1961)

Otto Preminger - Exodus (1960)

and many more, but my drunken memory doesn't serve that well. Still I'm working a bit better after quitting weed...


----------



## Aggie08 (Mar 13, 2007)

I saw 300, Reno911!, Das Boot, Cold Mountain, and The Hunt for Red October. I've been reading alot of books and then renting the movies. I'm reading Clear and Present Danger so I'll probably watch that next.


----------



## Russell Means (Mar 13, 2007)

I saw Flyboys the other night, rented it and told the kids that it was prob junk. I saw the trailer with all the Germans triplanes in red (groan), so we did not expect much. But hummm, it wasn't too bad. I might buy it on DVD. Some nice aerial shots.


----------



## joebong (Mar 23, 2007)

Just saw 300, on a scale from1-3 I rate it a turd. First there's all these spartans 
with six packs and banana hammocks,this stinker had more packages than "fed-ex".
Most if not all cogent facts about Thermopolae were discarded outright. Even the FX shots are goofed. In a bloody hand to hand scene, limbs are removed like loaves of bologna, blood spurts look like beans flung from a spoon, and as the bodies pile up the sand beneath remains as clean as a "zen gardens". The scene of the oracle is a mostly nude cutey, who's appearance is almost worth the price of admission, even this is wrong, as she looks to be holding her breath,(She is, to effect the trance like miasma, shot under water and digitally imaged into the scene.)sloppy film making indeed. When it comes to CG I don't get it, if you're going to rely on it so much why bother with actors at all. Attacking rhinos that look like enraged, one horned bean bag chairs, a Xerces who must be a goth club reject, is all a little much. I think folks who preferred the high intensity shoot up trans sonic "Zero's" of "Pearl harbor" over the historically reasonable "Tora, tora, tora.",may want to see it. Yet as i left the theater, it occurred to me, that another verticle slash added to 300 logo would spell BOO!. My sentiment exactly.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2007)

Stranger than Fiction.

Very good movie. I really enjoyed and Will does a superb acting job in the movie.


----------



## Desert Fox (Mar 28, 2007)

Hot Fuzz...that is an awesome movie.
English comedy rocks!


----------



## HaWk3r T3mP3sT (Mar 29, 2007)

I thought Hot Fuzz was going to be a very bad movie, but it was actually a very good comedy. I havent seen one as good as that since the last time i went to the movies for Mr Bean the movie which was infact pretty good itself but not as good as the series.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 30, 2007)

The Holliday

Chick flick that my wife made me watch!!! It is actually not that bad, not my kind of movie though.


----------



## twoeagles (Mar 30, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The Holliday
> 
> Chick flick that my wife made me watch!!! It is actually not that bad, not my kind of movie though.



I am a push over for any Cameron Diaz flicks...This one isn't too bad.


----------



## HaWk3r T3mP3sT (Mar 31, 2007)

nah the one before it, 
I only watch cameron diaz flicks for the arse and the boobs man.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 31, 2007)

Cameron Diaz? What boobs?


----------



## Desert Fox (Mar 31, 2007)

Touche!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 31, 2007)

However, I must admit in What About Mary? she did look like she had two puppies in her shirt.


----------



## Pisis (Mar 31, 2007)

Jean-Luc Godard - Le Mépris (1963)... starrig all the time naked Brigitte Bardot


----------



## trackend (Mar 31, 2007)

The Italian Job, unfortunately it wasn't the original and it was total toilet by comparison


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2007)

Hot Fuzz


----------



## Heinz (Apr 2, 2007)

Wild Hogs........


----------



## plan_D (Apr 2, 2007)

300. 

One of the greatest movies released in years.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 2, 2007)

Children of Men

God that was thought provoking!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 3, 2007)

Sahara ....with Bogie


----------



## Desert Fox (Apr 4, 2007)

Casino Royale...again! I love the James Bond series. But Sean Connery was and will always be the best Bond.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 4, 2007)

Desert Fox..........

being also a fan of James Bond i agree whole heartedly with you about Connery but did you find the new film dragged on a bit too much????


----------



## Desert Fox (Apr 5, 2007)

yes perhaps a little, but it was still a good movie. have you read the book? its a great read!


----------



## Negative Creep (Apr 5, 2007)

Silence of the Lambs - really good film, but has lost some of its power due to the famous 'I ate his liver' bit being spoofed so many times


----------



## Heinz (Apr 9, 2007)

The Constant Gardener with Ralf Fiennes. Great moofie!!!

Gets you thinking thats for sure....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2007)

300 and Blood Diamond


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 9, 2007)

I went and saw GrindHouse yesterday with my son... What a freakin movie...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 9, 2007)

Rocky Balboa


----------



## Negative Creep (Apr 14, 2007)

Come and See


Always wanted to see this, got it really cheap on ebay. Not exactly what you'd call an enjoyable film; nightmarish would be more apt. Still riveting and essential viewing however. Plus the seller sent me 2 copies by mistake. Bonus!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2007)

Flags of Our Fathers


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 18, 2007)

Pink Floyd The Wall
Amazing, amazing film just don't watch it if you're sucidal


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 18, 2007)

Pirates of the Caribbean 3 and Oceans 13.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 18, 2007)

Flags Of Our Fathers


----------



## Cyrano (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Heinz (Jun 19, 2007)

This one was on tv the other week shrek 2, not my shining hour


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2007)

Dude Shrek is awesome, dont dis it like that!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 19, 2007)

Letters From Iwo Jima


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2007)

I watched that too the other night. I was really impressed with it. Very good movie.


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 19, 2007)

Line of Control
Indian vs. Pakistan movie...not the best but the equipment was interesting.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I watched that too the other night. I was really impressed with it. Very good movie.



Yeah I thought it was good when I watched it too, preferred it to Flags of Our Fathers.

Recently I have watched both Letters From Iwo Jima and Kokoda. Both I thought were very good movies.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 20, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Dude Shrek is awesome, dont dis it like that!





I was excepting loss of credability for watching it


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 21, 2007)

I know but there is no loss of credibility. Shrek is funny as hell.

Oh and I just watched Ghost Rider.


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 21, 2007)

An Officer and a Gentelman..

Shudder...now I remember why I hadn't seeen it in years.

Art


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 21, 2007)

"The Cruel Sea"....a great WW2 flick of a corvette hunting U_Boats in the Atlantic.

Found that the DVD of it was bought for the new video collection for our new city library.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 29, 2007)

Ostře sledované vlaky - Jiri Menzel (1966) - Oscar Winning
Closely Watched Trains - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2007)

The Last King of Scotland


----------



## Heinz (Jun 29, 2007)

hearts in atlantis, 

I only watched it cause Hopkins was in it.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 29, 2007)

The Quiet Man and Jarhead.


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 29, 2007)

In Good Company


----------



## Cyrano (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## trackend (Jun 30, 2007)

Hot Fuzz


----------



## The Basket (Jul 8, 2007)

Both the Iwo Jima films are on DVD tomorrow so gotta rent those Eastwood classics.

Can a grown man watch Transformers? The last film I watched was Shrek 3 and it was a very poor show.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 9, 2007)

Peccato che sia una canaglia (1955)





Il Bell'Antonio (1960)


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 9, 2007)

Fight Club


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 9, 2007)

mallrats


----------



## mkloby (Jul 9, 2007)

The Basket said:


> Both the Iwo Jima films are on DVD tomorrow so gotta rent those Eastwood classics.
> 
> Can a grown man watch Transformers? The last film I watched was Shrek 3 and it was a very poor show.



I saw Transformers. If you're expecting the cartoon from way back - you'll be disappointed. There's only about 4 or 5 from each side, and they do not resemble their cartoon likenesses.

Bumblebee is a damn Camaro - is there a worldwide shortage of old bugs? There was a bug right next to the camaro in the scene where Bumblebee first appears.

I don't think a single Deceptacon was what they actually were in the cartoon either...


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 10, 2007)

The Dirty Dozen - great film. Suprisingly, the DVD also included the Sequel as a special feature. The less said about that one the better, although I loved the way the Germans would randomly switch between speaking German and English with a German accent. Although the best bit was the was they landed a C47 in Luftwaffe marking in the middle of a busy German airstrip, and nobody bats an eyelid!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 10, 2007)

The Guardian with Kevin Costner and Ashton Moore..uhh..Kutcher. Its "Heartbreak Ridge" meets "Top Gun". yawn.


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 12, 2007)

The Illusionist - very good film, excellent ending


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 12, 2007)

The Onion Field


----------



## mkloby (Jul 12, 2007)

Njaco said:


> The Guardian with Kevin Costner and Ashton Moore..uhh..Kutcher. Its "Heartbreak Ridge" meets "Top Gun". yawn.



Wasn't that crap awful. "Born, bred, water fed..." set the tone right off the bat.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 12, 2007)

Rented "Man of the Year".

Laura Linney is hot!


----------



## ccheese (Jul 18, 2007)

You're not going to believe this, but I havn't been in a movie theater in over
50 years !! The last movie I saw in a theater was "2001 - A Space Odyssey"

Charles


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 18, 2007)

ccheese said:


> You're not going to believe this, but I havn't been in a movie theater in over
> 50 years !! The last movie I saw in a theater was "2001 - A Space Odyssey"
> 
> Charles



2001 isn't even 40 years old though  


Last one i watched was Team America: World Police. Just genius..........


----------



## Njaco (Jul 19, 2007)

probably hasn't been to a math class in 90 years!  

Just saw "Flags of Our Fathers" last night. Much better movie than "Thin Red Line" or "Windtalkers".


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 19, 2007)

The Lost Battalion


----------



## Pisis (Jul 20, 2007)

Miloš Forman - Lásky jedné plavovlásky (Loves Of A Blonde) (1965) - 1966 Oscar nomination


----------



## Heinz (Jul 20, 2007)

Hamlet, 
version including Billy Crystal and Robin Williams.


----------



## lastwarrior (Jul 20, 2007)

I just watched the "Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix"


----------



## Pisis (Jul 20, 2007)

Dennis Hopper - Easy Rider, 1969


----------



## Graeme (Jul 20, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Wasn't that crap awful. "Born, bred, water fed..." set the tone right off the bat.


As a professional chopper pilot, can you explain the odd ending to that movie? Costner and the chump, hanging by the recovery wire which is fraying and snapping..but the chopper pilot maintains a "deadly" altitude. Hollywood.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 21, 2007)

I think you answered it. "Hollywood".

Just watched "World Trade Center" with Nick Cage. Well done.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 21, 2007)

The Thing from Another World (1951). A classic! And the C-47 is featured in a lot of scenes to boot.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 21, 2007)

Hannibal Rising


----------



## mkloby (Jul 21, 2007)

Graeme said:


> As a professional chopper pilot, can you explain the odd ending to that movie? Costner and the chump, hanging by the recovery wire which is fraying and snapping..but the chopper pilot maintains a "deadly" altitude. Hollywood.



To tell you the truth - I don't even remember the end of that movie. Sorry! I think I stopped paying attention about halfway through


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 21, 2007)

Shawshank Redemption.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 23, 2007)

Hell Boats. Not a bad little flick.


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 23, 2007)

Breach-(The Robert Hanson movie) sort of slow but fun picking out all the filming locations around here.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 23, 2007)

"Blazing Saddles" for the first time. Turned it off half way through. What is the hype about?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 23, 2007)

Transformers! I loved it!


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 23, 2007)

The wedding date...It was okay, good for a stressed out monday.

Blazing Saddles used to be the greatest movie alive for years, but the last time I saw it it fell flat for me as well.

Art


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 23, 2007)

Cota1992 said:


> Blazing Saddles used to be the greatest movie alive for years, but the last time I saw it it fell flat for me as well.
> 
> Art



"Blazing Saddles" seems to get less funny the older I get. Favorite Mel Brooks movie is "Young Frankenstein".


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 23, 2007)

ToughOmbre said:


> "Blazing Saddles" seems to get less funny the older I get. Favorite Mel Brooks movie is "Young Frankenstein".



Exactly!
I hated Young Frankenstien growing up and now it's always a crack up.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 24, 2007)

Watched "Young Frankenstein" last Friday and its what led me to "Saddles". Young Frankenstein is a gem and priceless!!! When Peter Boyle meets Gene Hackman as a blind man had me on the floor!!


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 24, 2007)

Top Gun

To be honest, never really rated this film very much. All I could think of when watching it was Hot Shots and how those F5's didn't look much like Migs. Oh, and also the fact it was the gayest film I've seen since Interview with a Vampire (also starring Mr Cruise, which is obviously a complete coincidence)


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2007)

Diehard 4.0 (Live Free or Die Hard (2007))


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 24, 2007)

Any good? The kiddie friendly 12A certificate has set alarm bells ringing


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2007)

I downloaded it for that reason  . In the end it was to bad although the main reason it is a 12A is because of the absence of the F-word. The violence and destruction levels are par for the course (on Diehard movies) and the plot isn't too bad, overall it was enjoyable to watch but I wouldn't necessarily pay money to watch it.


----------



## Cyrano (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## comiso90 (Jul 24, 2007)

Cyrano said:


> 28 Weeks Later



How did u like that?
I really liked 28 days.

_______

Reno 911: Miami
-- yes, it was pretty lame


----------



## Cyrano (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## comiso90 (Jul 24, 2007)

Cyrano said:


> So did I. This one isn't as good, but not much worse either. Lots of shooting and action.



thanks..

on that theme..

I love this edit job.. great music and style


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdPWrAMXGGo_

.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 25, 2007)

That was great Cosimo.

Dying to see "28 Weeks" but getting mixed reviews from friends.

Want to see "Die Hard 4" but friends saying over-the-top with action and again a lukewarm reaction.

So I watched "Guns of Navarone" last night.


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 25, 2007)

I really enjoyed 28 Weeks Later. Not as good as Days, but a fine film in its own right.

Last film I watched was Patton. Great stuff, although always thought it ended too quickly


----------



## Cyrano (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 25, 2007)

Mangal Pandey- More than one Enfield rifled musket loading action scenes yet not one primer shown though (That step was skipped every time)...interesting movie in many ways.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 26, 2007)

La fortuna di essere donna


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2007)

Cyrano said:


> I saw Die Hard 4 last night. It's an ok action movie, but not worthy successor to the Die Hard legacy...
> 
> By the way, that F-35 with GAU-12/U 25 mm cannons was just awful...



Yeah, I was laughing at the ridiculousness of that whole sequence...

Went and watched Harry Potter V this afternoon and it was boring.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 27, 2007)

Harry Potter and the Order of the Pheonix or whatever it is called.


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 27, 2007)

Flushed Away..
It was a good movie to end a very stressful day with.
Art


----------



## Pisis (Jul 30, 2007)

Accattone - Accattone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 31, 2007)

M*A*S*H
Been watching it on tv-links all day


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 31, 2007)

Andersonville


----------



## Njaco (Aug 2, 2007)

Grabbed a double feature DVD and watched "Invasion of the Body Snatchers" with Kevin McCarthy and Dana Wynter and "Them" with James Whitmore and James Arness. Nothing like those old '50s sci-fis!


----------



## Pisis (Aug 3, 2007)

Children from Hartmanice

Eight children from Hartmanice, ages 11 to 15, searched with their video cameras for traces of former Jewish citizens. This was part of the audiovisual branch of the literary project called “The Vanished Neighbours,” organized by the Jewish Museum in Prague. 

---------------------------------------

Everything Is Illuminated (film - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


----------



## Cota1992 (Aug 3, 2007)

No retreat from destiny


----------



## Negative Creep (Aug 3, 2007)

Anchorman - Just.................genius


----------



## Cota1992 (Aug 4, 2007)

The Hidden


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 5, 2007)

Pathfinder.

Did not like it to much.


----------



## Cota1992 (Aug 5, 2007)

Days of Glory
I was very surprised, great movie.


----------



## Cota1992 (Aug 5, 2007)

Negative Creep said:


> Anchorman - Just.................genius



I grew up in San Diego in the early 70s. There was a Anchorman on the ABC network, Channel 10, named Harold Green and he looked exactly like Ron Burguandy.
I watch it on a airplane with out the sound (Yes, too cheap to buy the earphones) and I mostly spent the flight pin pointing to my wife what areas were in SD and not LA and what was there in the 70s and what wasn't (like where the helicopter landed in front of the convention center at the start wasn't built until the 90s)
I remember the dog scene on the bridge the best, I laughed until I cried on the plane, but when I saw the movie with sound it lost something, so I guess that says where it is on my list, but it did pass a airplane flight very well with no sound,lol.
Art


----------



## Njaco (Aug 9, 2007)

Sands Of Iwo with the Duke.

Cota, "The Hidden" was that the movie that starts with a carchase and is about shape changing aliens? That was a gem of a movie. "I want this car!"


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 9, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Sands Of Iwo with the Duke.



SADDLE UP


----------



## Desert Fox (Aug 10, 2007)

The Simpsons Movie....not bad...
Going to see Die Hard 4.0 tomorrow, looking forward to it


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 10, 2007)

Watched _*Black Hawk Down*_ again last night. OUTSTANDING


----------



## evangilder (Aug 10, 2007)

Watched Band of Brothers episode 2 last night "Day of Days". Exceptional cinematography throughout that episode.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 10, 2007)

My wife bought me the DVD of "Flags of Our Fathers". 
Will see it tonight.

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Aug 11, 2007)

I watched "Flags of Our Fathers" last night. I'm disappointed ! The old 
Hollywood war movie trick. The book was much better, went into more
detail about what happened to "Iggy", how Bradley got his Navy Cross,
and what happened to Sgt. Strank. Mike Strank was killed by friendly
fire from a DD. The shell "tore his heart out". The book is recommended.

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 11, 2007)

Watching _The Longest Day_ as we speak. Sanitized version (no blood and guts) of D-Day but quite comprehensive and pretty accurate. 

Love when John Wayne says, "You can't give the enemy a break. Send him to hell."

TO


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 11, 2007)

ToughOmbre said:


> Watching _The Longest Day_ as we speak. Sanitized version (no blood and guts) of D-Day but quite comprehensive and pretty accurate.
> 
> Love when John Wayne says, "You can't give the enemy a break. Send him to hell."
> 
> TO


The only thing about that movie that irks me is no Canadian content


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 11, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> The only thing about that movie that irks me is no Canadian content



Should have realized that for the many times I've watched the movie. That's a pretty big miss by the filmmakers seeing as how the first wave at Juno suffered heavy casualties. You got a legitimate beef there.

TO


----------



## Njaco (Aug 11, 2007)

Thinking back over it now, you're right. I don't remember any Canadian contribution in the film. Were we at war with Canada at the time or just pissed off at all the draft dodgers headin' north?!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 11, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Thinking back over it now, you're right. I don't remember any Canadian contribution in the film. Were we at war with Canada at the time or just pissed off at all the draft dodgers headin' north?!



Don't think there were many draft dodgers headin' north in 1962.  

TO


----------



## Njaco (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah, kinda lost rack of what year it was made.


----------



## Desert Fox (Aug 12, 2007)

Hot Fuzz....Nick Frost and Simon Pegg are champions!


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Aug 25, 2007)

all of em. being a projectionist I dont have a choice wat films to watch... 3 good films out now in the UK - transformers, rush hour 3, bourne ultimatum


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 25, 2007)

Watched _The Great Raid_ on cable last night. Not a big commercial success, but one of my favorites. 

Biggest, most successful rescue mission in the history of the US military.

TO


----------



## Cota1992 (Aug 25, 2007)

The Great Raid was a surprise for me. For some reason I didn't think it was going to be any good. When I saw it it became my favorite Pacific war movie.

Last Movie I saw was *Blessed By Fire* and it was the first movie treatment on the Faulklands war (Although with a definate Argentine slant) have seen.
Grim and hard to watch in places it shows no glory and has some of the most chilling night combat scenes I have seen in a movie.
I like it but some Brits my feel different.
Art


----------



## trackend (Aug 26, 2007)

Battle of the River plate for about the 20th time


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 26, 2007)

Wild Hogs


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Aug 31, 2007)

1408, yesterday. Previewed it before public cinema release. Good film - really! and even scarier when youre all alone in the auditorium in the dark....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 3, 2007)

Perfume


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 4, 2007)

"The good the bad and the ugly". One of my all time favourites and one of the all time great movies.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 4, 2007)

_*Sands of Iwo Jima*_

John Wayne marathon on American Movie Classics.

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2007)

Firewall


----------



## Negative Creep (Sep 9, 2007)

Wildcat said:


> "The good the bad and the ugly". One of my all time favourites and one of the all time great movies.




I'd go with that. Tuco finding the cemetary as The Ecstasy of Gold starts playing is possibly the greatest piece of film making ever.

I've just watched Christine. Brilliant film that I haven't watched in ages, easily one of Carpenter's best. And just how awesome does that Fury look................?


----------



## Marcel (Sep 10, 2007)

Flags of our fathers good movie, but not the brilliant piece I expected. I think I should read the book tho.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 10, 2007)

Negative Creep said:


> I'd go with that. Tuco finding the cemetary as The Ecstasy of Gold starts playing is possibly the greatest piece of film making ever.



Agreed. Eli Wallach was brilliant as Tuco, completely stole the show from Clint and the very very cool Lee Van Cleef. There's so much to like about this film...


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Sep 10, 2007)

"The Shootist" got from the Library. 

Hadn't seen it in 5 years.

I like the Tuco scene too!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2007)

Surf's Up


----------



## Negative Creep (Oct 13, 2007)

Don't Look Now - great film, very dark and broody. But what on earth is that ending all about?


----------



## Cota1992 (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you for smoking

Dark and funny.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 13, 2007)

_*Deja Vu*_, different kind of time travel flick, and Denzel is good, as always.

TO


----------



## Njaco (Oct 13, 2007)

Just watched "Ronin" again. Sharp, neat film, well written, well acted and well directed. Car chase scenes ranks up there with "Bullitt" and "The Seven-Ups".


----------



## Desert Fox (Oct 14, 2007)

Rammstein's Live Aus Berlin concert. They certainly like their pyrotechnics


----------



## Cota1992 (Nov 3, 2007)

Riding Giants- pretty cool history of big wave surf riding.


----------



## Negative Creep (Nov 3, 2007)

Plan 9 From Outer Space - the legendary 'worst film of all time.' Perhaps not the worst, but staggeringly inept on ever level, even by 50's sci-fi standards. Sample dialogue:
'Well one thing's for sure, Inspector Clay's dead, murdered. And someone's responsible!'
'You are interested in the future, because that's where you and I will spend the rest of our lives'
Best comedy I've seen in ages


----------



## Njaco (Nov 3, 2007)

Was that with Boris Karlof? He died halfway through it and they used someone with a cape over his face for the rest of the scenes.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 3, 2007)

Saw IV


----------



## Negative Creep (Nov 3, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Was that with Boris Karlof? He died halfway through it and they used someone with a cape over his face for the rest of the scenes.




Bela Lugosi. He died after only doing one scene so is indeed played by someone (I tihnk it was the directors wife's chiropractor) who looks nothing like Lugosi, running around with a cape over his face!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 3, 2007)

the dambusters


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 4, 2007)

Tried to watch "Gone With The Wind" last night on TCM. Kept falling asleep; Clark Gable is great, Vivien Leigh as well, but the movie is very over-rated (and too long).

TO


----------



## Heinz (Nov 4, 2007)

The Hurricane ( 2nd time )


----------



## tpikdave (Nov 10, 2007)

Apcalypto 

Very violent but historically accurate. I thought the ending was great, those two idiots with gold hanging all over them staring at the Spanish as they approach in a "landing craft"!!


----------



## Cota1992 (Nov 10, 2007)

The Prestige
I wasn't expecting too much and was really surprised, it was a great movie.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2007)

Mr. Brooks


----------



## Marcel (Nov 11, 2007)

Letters from Iwo Jima


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 12, 2007)

At the theater it was "The Great Raid", that should show you that I don't get out much or I hate the Hollywood Ilk so much that I refuse to support them by spending my money to view thier products.


----------



## Negative Creep (Nov 12, 2007)

The Simpsons Movie - seeing as the TV show has gone downhill I wasn't expecting very much from this. I'm glad to report I was wrong as it is very funny indeed


----------



## Cota1992 (Nov 12, 2007)

Music from the Heart,
way better than I expected


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 13, 2007)

Metallica working on the load album (youtube)


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 13, 2007)

_12 Angry Men_, one of my all time favorites.

Martin Balsam............Juror #1
John Fiedler...............Juror #2
Lee J. Cobb...............Juror #3
E.G. Marshall..............Juror #4
Jack Klugman.............Juror #5
Edward Binns.............Juror #6 
Jack Warden..............Juror #7
Henry Fonda..............Juror #8
Joseph Sweeney........Juror #9
Ed Begley.................Juror #10
George Voskovec.......Juror #11
Robert Webber..........Juror #12

TO


----------



## Njaco (Nov 17, 2007)

TO, that was on AMC the other day. Great Movie!

Watched "Moby Dick" with Gregory Peck. One of the best. Directed by John Huston, screenplay by Ray Bradbury and a few stars before they were stars...except Orson Welles.


----------



## Cota1992 (Nov 17, 2007)

Sirens
I forgot what a good movie that was.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

Matrix 3-revolutions, not a bad one made a while ago only just saw it, C.G are stunning. Story plot is good however teh first one was the best.


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 21, 2007)

American Gangster. Great movie, highly recommend it.


----------



## Cota1992 (Nov 21, 2007)

Situation Critical: Al Qaeda Ambush on National Geographic
A good friend of mine played one of the SEALs.


----------



## Panzerfaust (Nov 26, 2007)

The legend of Beowulf

but, why Beowulf always fight naked??


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 26, 2007)

Panzerfaust said:


> The legend of Beowulf
> 
> but, why Beowulf always fight naked??




How was the movie?


----------



## Panzerfaust (Nov 26, 2007)

good...but a bit unreal....for example the protagonist kill dozen of sea monsters with a knife 

but the storyline is good...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 27, 2007)

Just wondering what would be a more suited weapon to kill a dozen sea monsters with and be more realistic


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2007)

Got a question for those movie buffs here. Watched a movie on PBS the other night. Didn't catch the beginning and came in about a quarter through but here was the premise:

3 Soldiers back home after WWII: One was in AF, another lost both arms and had hooks. Movie was about how they adjusted back to civilian life. Towards end of movie, the guy with no arms got married and the AF guy went to a aircraft junkyard and was sitting in a B-17 (he was a bombadier in the war, I think) when scrappers offered him a job. Decent enough movie but don't know the name or actors. The AF bombadier guy looked familiar but I can't place where I saw him before.

Anybody know the movie? Oh, it was black and white.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 27, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Got a question for those movie buffs here. Watched a movie on PBS the other night. Didn't catch the beginning and came in about a quarter through but here was the premise:
> 
> 3 Soldiers back home after WWII: One was in AF, another lost both arms and had hooks. Movie was about how they adjusted back to civilian life. Towards end of movie, the guy with no arms got married and the AF guy went to a aircraft junkyard and was sitting in a B-17 (he was a bombadier in the war, I think) when scrappers offered him a job. Decent enough movie but don't know the name or actors. The AF bombadier guy looked familiar but I can't place where I saw him before.
> 
> Anybody know the movie? Oh, it was black and white.




The Best Years of Our Lives (1946)

Movie won 7 Oscars.

The guy with the hooks was Harold Russell. He was training paratroopers at Camp MacKall NC on June 6, 1944 when some TNT he was using exploded in his hands. He lost both hands. After receiving hooks, and training on them, he was chosen to make an Army training film called "Diary Of A Sergeant". William Wyler saw the film and decided to change a character in his film The Best Years of Our Lives (1946) from a spastic to a double amputee. Harold Russell played Homer Parish. For this role he received 2 Oscars, a Best Supporting and one for being an inspiration to all returning veterans. He is the only actor to receive 2 Oscars for the same role.

Others in cast...

Myrna Loy	
Fredric March (Best Actor)
Dana Andrews	
Teresa Wright	
Virginia Mayo 
Cathy O'Donnell 
Hoagy Carmichael	

TO


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2007)

Oscar winner!?! How did I miss that? It was a good movie. Thanks TO.


----------



## tpikdave (Nov 28, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Got a question for those movie buffs here. Watched a movie on PBS the other night. Didn't catch the beginning and came in about a quarter through but here was the premise:
> 
> 3 Soldiers back home after WWII: One was in AF, another lost both arms and had hooks. Movie was about how they adjusted back to civilian life. Towards end of movie, the guy with no arms got married and the AF guy went to a aircraft junkyard and was sitting in a B-17 (he was a bombadier in the war, I think) when scrappers offered him a job. Decent enough movie but don't know the name or actors. The AF bombadier guy looked familiar but I can't place where I saw him before.
> 
> Anybody know the movie? Oh, it was black and white.



I have seen this movie many times (I was born in 41) but I do not remember the part where the AF guy was messing around in a boneyard and got offered a job?? 

Going to see if I can get it from NetFlix and check it out.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 28, 2007)

Almost at the end, I think its Fredrick March, goes to the boneyard with row upon row of Fortresses. He finds one (It may have been his - seems to recognize it) and climbs into the nose. While reminising, the Foreman for the Scrap company tells him to get out. He does, askes for a job, they banter and walla... his life takes a turn.

Can't believe I never saw the movie before now.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 28, 2007)

Murder party was the last movie I saw, it's f*cked up !


----------



## tpikdave (Nov 29, 2007)

Njaco

You roused my curiosity, I put in my Netflix queue.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Udet (Dec 11, 2007)

Saw "Jaws" for the first time two days ago...superb movie.

What´s the name of the actor that played Quint, the thrilling captain of the "Orca"? In my view he owned the movie -see a magnificent moment when he delivers a speech telling his experience on the USS Indianapolis-.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 11, 2007)

Udet said:


> Saw "Jaws" for the first time two days ago...superb movie.
> 
> What´s the name of the actor that played Quint, the thrilling captain of the "Orca"? In my view he owned the movie -see a magnificent moment when he delivers a speech telling his experience on the USS Indianapolis-.



Robert Shaw played Quint. He was great and you're right, his Indianapolis story was awe inspiring. I remember the summer of 1975 after "Jaws" was released. Virtually no one went swimming in the ocean (including me).

My last movie was "Casablanca" for the hundredth time. But since it's my all-time favorite, I could watch it a thousand times.

TO


----------



## Pflueger (Dec 11, 2007)

"For a Few Dollars More" = my favorite of the "man with no name" trilogy. Me and my son (9 years old and already a Sergio Leone affectionado) have already seen this one many times - but its one of those movies that you often find while channel surfing and just can't turn off.


----------



## tpikdave (Dec 11, 2007)

Yesterday I watched The Magnificent Seven and was surprised to find that I could not remember #2 Harry Luck (in order of hiring on) The others are easy. It was the actor Brad Dexter, (married to Peggy Lee, but you young squirts prolly don't remember her)


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 11, 2007)

Saw Transformers just last Weekend- Magnificent film.


----------



## magnocain (Dec 12, 2007)

Enchanted  -Heros


> Saw Transformers just last Weekend- Magnificent film.


The Story wasn't very good and it went to fast. I am the kind of person who dosent care about graphics. I didnt watch the show, either.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 12, 2007)

How the hell can you judge something like that if you havn't seen it.
If you are going by the critics remember a critic is a man with no legs who commments about running....
Anyway the CG was very good by now days nearly every film has very good CG it is almost a requirment by the public they will notice faults in the effects people 30 years ago wouldn't have...


----------



## Njaco (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey, Udet. That piece that Robert Shaw gives about the "Indianapolis" he brought to Speilberg and he just went for it. I think he did it in one take and he (Shaw) wrote it himself. Fantastic movie.

Watched "John Q" with Denzel. Good movie but the preaching was a bit much.


----------



## Udet (Dec 12, 2007)

Tough Hombre and Njaco:

Interesting...i did not know the name of the actor who played Quint. Thanks for the data; the guy who lent me the movie told me -before seeing it- that as one of the movie´s several features is what perhaps is the greatest speech in the history of cinema. 

After seeing it, and when i returned the DVD to him, he asked me if i could tell him what was the speech he initially referred to...i told him "HANDS DOWN...the USS Indianapolis speech on board the Orca...at night".

Also Njaco and Tough Hombre, there was another brilliant participation of Quint (Shaw) when he interrupted the City Meeting where the Mayor, Chief Brody and council would deal with the recent shark attacks taking place in the area...that was REMARKABLE...the self-assurance, and even arrogance of the character, plus an exquisite evil streak projected was impressive in my view. 

The way he interrupted the meeting only added to his thrilling personality, by scratching a board with his nails.

As the seasoned shark hunter he is, he throws in his proposal to the City, $10,000, knowing that these people fret about the mad fish roaming their beaches during a season of the year where thousands of tourists will flow in...check on Quint´s evilish grin when he terminates his presentation to the council..."Mr. Mayor...Chief...Ladies and Gentlemen". As if he knew, that sooner or later, they will take his bait.

From all movies i have seen so far few characters would be as cool as Quint.

Can you recommend any other movies where Robert Shaw appears?

Do you think he could be in any way under-rated?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 12, 2007)

Udet said:


> Tough Hombre and Njaco:
> 
> Interesting...i did not know the name of the actor who played Quint. Thanks for the data; the guy who lent me the movie told me -before seeing it- that as one of the movie´s several features is what perhaps is the greatest speech in the history of cinema.
> 
> ...



Udet, sounds like "Jaws" really made an impression on you. Robert Shaw is one of my favorite actors also. Unfortunately he died young (51, heart attack). Check these movies out that he starred in.....

From Russia with Love (1963) 
Battle of the Bulge (1965)
Battle of Britain (1969)
The Taking of Pelham One Two Three (1974)
Black Sunday (1977)
The Deep (1977)
Force 10 from Navarone (1977)

He also had a small part in the 1955 movie "The Dam Busters"

Enjoy

TO


----------



## Udet (Dec 12, 2007)

Tough Hombre: you bet it did!!!

Well this movie was made quite some time before my birth (1975)...we talk about a decade.

Although i am not a "movie freak" i have to admit seeing a movie that was made more than 30 years ago, where an actual model of a shark was utilized, was to a great extent refreshing.

I am really getting tired of this "super hi-tech" computer effects utilized for making the bulk of the present-day action movies. Unless we refer to these movies of the type of Shrek, Incredibles or Toy Stories, it´s been a good while since i commenced having issues with these movies -where actual people do appear- that resort to this crap computer effects for making the bulk of the action.

It was really great to a see movie that seemed so realistic...do you recall Quint´s death? It was so bloody horrible, i could barely stand it; also there you have that part: would there be any other movie death scene that could match Quint´s end? I do not think so. Apart from the fact you have a mechanical model of the shark for the scene, you also should have an actor of the level of Robert Shaw to creat such an horrifying scene.

If they were to make a Jaws movie today, i am sure no less than 90% of the shark shots would be "super hi-tech" computer. To hell with that.

Thanks for the list of movies Hombre; i will try to check them out...so it´s been a while since there is no more Robert Shaw?


----------



## Njaco (Dec 12, 2007)

TO posted the movies with Robert Shaw before I did. He was a great actor and could really take on a part.

That movie, along with the other early ones made before 1985, made Speilberg what he is and we've seen only flashes since except "Schindler's list" and "Saving Private Ryan" (Those are fantastic probably because he loves war movies, first movie as a kid was a warplane movie made with his teen buddies in a plane at an outside war museum).

"Jaws" is one of his best but my favorite from him is "Duel" - made for TV but stands as a theatrical movie all its own. You should check it out.


----------



## magnocain (Dec 12, 2007)

> How the hell can you judge something like that if you havn't seen it.


I did see it. I just though it could have been better for all it's hype.


----------



## tpikdave (Dec 13, 2007)

In the movie "The Deep" Shaw again plays the part of a wily old sea dog. Another fine job, but aside from that, for a real treat see if you can find the movie "Swashbuckler". Fun, funny and sinister....... 

Robert Shaw (I)


----------



## Udet (Dec 13, 2007)

tpikdave: yeah, saw "The Deep" on Tough Hombre´s list...i guess that will be the next to see.

Also thanks for the extra recommendation!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 17, 2007)

Dirty Dozen

Good ol' Lee Marvin


----------



## Njaco (Dec 18, 2007)

Just watched "Flyboys". I think the technical advisor also worked on "Finding Nemo". Sheeeesh!


----------



## Udet (Dec 19, 2007)

Has anyone seen Rob Zombie´s "Halloween"? I am into his music but have not seen any of the movies he has produced.

Any comments?


----------



## Heinz (Dec 21, 2007)

Die hard 4.

Not many sequels impress me, this did!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 21, 2007)

die hard 4 made me laugh all the way through it!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 21, 2007)

Oh it was far fetched.

I love that element though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 21, 2007)

Speaking of movies like that, I really wish they would do a Lethal Weapon 5.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 21, 2007)

Yeah, with grandpa Gibson


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Dec 23, 2007)

uhmmm lets see last movie i saw was Resident Evil: Extinction


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 23, 2007)

Tarantula ! Anyone ever notice Clint Eastwood flying the jet at the end!!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 23, 2007)

Yeah! I believe that was actually his very first movie! To get the taste of "Flyboys" outta my mouth, I just watched "28 Weeks Later". Cool sequel.


----------



## Emac44 (Dec 28, 2007)

Snakes on the Plane was the last movie I saw and enjoyed on Foxtel


----------



## Heinz (Dec 28, 2007)

Home Alone

Had a TV bludge.


----------



## plan_D (Dec 28, 2007)

I have seen all his movies, Udet, and recommend every single one to any horror fan. House of 1000 Corpses, Devils Rejects and Halloween [Rob Zombie remake] are all brilliant.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 28, 2007)

Caine Mutiny. Bogey in a much different kind of role.

Excellent movie.

TO


----------



## Henk (Dec 28, 2007)

Golden Compass, it was OK, want to go and see I am Legend.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2007)

Saw it last night, was all right but I felt it just lacked something. Will Smith was good in it though.

Watching Me, Myself and Irene atm.


----------



## Udet (Dec 28, 2007)

Plan_D:

Yes, your opinion matches with several others i have heard in recent months. As i said, i´ve yet to see Zombie´s talents as movie producer. I enjoy his music i can say...

I was told, by the way, that little Michael´s first murder scene was pretty disturbing? That he somehow ambushed one of those bullies from his school, beating him to death with some piece of log.

I want to see that Halloween!

For those who like me have not seen it, here´s the trailer:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtR9Fxz2lng_

You´ve got to admit these people are REAL GOOD at making trailers arent they...(check the closing part: the scene, the sound, the scream...)


----------



## Heinz (Dec 29, 2007)

The Dam Busters


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 29, 2007)

The Simpsons the Movie

SPIDER PIG!!!!!!!


----------



## Ramirezzz (Dec 30, 2007)

oh brother where are thou with George Clooney and John Turturro. Great film with excellent characters


----------



## Njaco (Dec 30, 2007)

OMG! Its a lazy Sunday afternoon, not feeling too good, so I decide to watch a DVD I got at the Dollar Store. It was listed as "The Battle of the Eagles" (1979 about a Yugoslav partisan flying group) but it really was " La Battaglia d'Inghilterra" about German infiltrators in London going after the radar units during June/July 1940. It had Fredrick Stafford and Van Johnson and others. Itailian made in 1969, it had me cracking up! The RAF were flying HA 1112s (Bf 109s) against the Luftwaffe who were flying..........Spitfires!!!! Van Johnson must have been desperate for money. Check this movie out if you want a good laugh! I got my money's worth!


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeah I reakon I've seen that pile of crap. I've also seen "Battle of the eagles" too, which was also crap - you didn't miss much there mate. It gets hard watching 1960's era aircraft attacking German troops.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh, I know and its probably self-abuse watching these type of movies but when the RAF pilots jumped into a machine where the cockpit opened up and to the right with a little suction cup, I was crying! The Texans across the Dunkirk beach was typical but what the 'ell with the Spits and Messys switching sides!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 30, 2007)

Just watched "Shooter". Excellent movie.

Just have to ignore some of the subtle left wing Hollywood propaganda.

TO


----------



## Udet (Dec 31, 2007)

To those guys here who either serve or have served in the armed forces of their nations -also those who are into guns-:

A few days ago i saw this science-fiction movie, "Aliens". Do you think a gun like the one appearing at 4:50 could ever exist? (The woman soldier yelling "Let´s rock" before opening fire).

Could this be some model that underwent some level of development but never reached "operational status"?


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KT4wq4EBw_o_


For example, i also recall seeing a movie "Predator", with Schwarzennegger -or however that might be spelled-, where a soldier has an M61 Vulcan gun in a "man portable" version...is such a thing possible? That must be a hell of a backward kick. As far as i know there is only one use for such gun: aircraft and helicopters. 

See it here when the black guy grabs his fallen comrade´s M61...can it be true? or just some more movie stuff?


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GVopT4HSAY_


----------



## Njaco (Dec 31, 2007)

Udet, those were some of the greatest sci-fi movies of the 80's. "Aliens" was directed by James Cameron, of "Terminator" fame and went on to finally do "Titanic". Pvt. Hudson (Bill Paxton) always appears in Cameron's movies - he was a thug in beginning of "Terminator" and the salvager in "Titanic".

The gun in "Predator" (and I am in know way knowledgable in this) I believe was not something you could do like in the movie. What with the battery pack and other stuff to carry, I think it was made up for the movie.

And don't bother with the sequels to either of those movies. Pure garbage. "Alien", "Aliens" and "Predator" should have been left as they were.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 31, 2007)

Just watched the original Dawn of the Dead, the one made by George Romero. I enjoyed it, I was always a fan of his zombie movies.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 31, 2007)

Watched Wind Talkersfor the first time it's a great story ruined by Hollywood I understand you have to have lots of special effects and blood etc but Cages character was just too superhuman


----------



## Njaco (Jan 1, 2008)

Watched "Tears of the Sun" with Bruce Willis. Wonder how accurate the Seals were portrayed? (any thoughts, Les?). Good movie, some disturbing scenes.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2008)

Goldeneye


----------



## Udet (Jan 1, 2008)

Njaco...i see.

I tended to believe the M61 presented in man portable version would be just some more movie stuff, even if it looks cool (and powerful).

I agree those 2 movies were good ones, however i have not seen too many movies of that type.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 1, 2008)

Same here. Too many of those type are garbage. But a few are well written, well acted, suspend belief admirally and most important....entertain. But its like a needle in a haystack.


----------



## Udet (Jan 1, 2008)

I will agree the Predator is one hell of a cool looking beast.

Bloody tall and strong, also those tubes or whatever they are supposed to be around his head, that in the end seem like dread-locks only add to the overall brutally cool and tough look of the monster.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 1, 2008)

yes, and its just not a monster. Its something that has a back story, something that makes you interested in what happens. Not just thrown in there. Like movies like that.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 1, 2008)

Attack! with Jack Palance, Lee marvin and Eddie Albert.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2008)

Finally watched my copy of THEM Wildcat great flick.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 3, 2008)

Saw dawn of the dead, didn't really do anything for me to grizzley, almost shat myself on a couple of occassions. I hate horror....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2008)

A Walk In The Sun from '45....


----------



## Heinz (Jan 3, 2008)

Finished the series 'Long Way Down' with Ewan Mcgregor and Charlie Boorman.

A must for bike fans and travelling nuts.

THis is the sequel to a 'Long Way Round'


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2008)

Paycheck...Ben Affleck and Uma Thurman...not bad.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 4, 2008)

Four Weddings and a Funeral


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 4, 2008)

Watched "The Searchers" again last night.

Gotta love the "Duke".

TO


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

Heinz watched that as well wasn't a bad one, in fact my sister recorded it, now we can watch it all the time.
Ya !!!!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 4, 2008)

What, you Aussies only have one copy of a movie and pass it around? Don't you have Blockbuster or something?  

Watched "Lifeboat" by Hitch. Christmas gift. My collection is almost complete.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 4, 2008)

nah we have video ezy! jusst finished watching another episode of the simpsons on fox8. damn I must have seen every one about now.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 5, 2008)

THe last show i saw was cops......the last movie was Scary Movie 4


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Screaming Eagle said:


> nah we have video ezy! jusst finished watching another episode of the simpsons on fox8. damn I must have seen every one about now.



I think i have seen em all love that show


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2008)

ToughOmbre said:


> Watched "The Searchers" again last night.
> 
> Gotta love the "Duke".
> 
> TO



Top Flick! Yeah bought a bunch of the Duke on DVD.. now to watch 'em.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 6, 2008)

Liscense to Wed and Die Hard 4.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 6, 2008)

Disneys cars, pretty funny


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 6, 2008)

On a John Wayne run. Followed up "The Searchers" with "The Horse Soldiers", then "Sands of Iwo Jima" (much to my wife's chagrin).

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2008)

Flying Leathernecks with above mentioned J Wayne. I didn't know that the Japs flew F6 Hellcats.....


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2008)

Live Free or Die Hard (Unrated)

I love Bruce Willis, but this was just silly. And the unrated meant every other sentence had the eff word. While entertaining, I quite watching halfway thru.


----------



## tpikdave (Jan 7, 2008)

The wife and I watched about a little over half of a 2hr49min piece of crap called "Pirates of the Caribbean at Worlds End" before declaring mutual boredom and pulling the plug on it. 

What a piece of clap-trap. I wonder if Johnny Depp runs around flapping his arms and swishing like that at the A-list parties. What kind of message is that to kids, that a life as a gay Pirate who never visits the dentist is being cool!!! Sorry for the rant but Disney is trying to make me ill.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 7, 2008)

Tdave, I agree. Watched the first one and it was ok but the others stunk!

TO, just watched "Sands" and the extra about how the movie was made. Didn't know they used the actual flag in the movie along with 3 of the men who did it! Impressive!


----------



## DBII (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok, I went on a first date last weekend and she wanted to see Sweeny Todd. She did not know what it was. Tim Burton did a great job and all of the blood became funny. 

DBII


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 7, 2008)

Reminds me of an early date with my yet-to-be-wife in highschool. She dragged me in to see Terms of Endearment. I literally shouted for joy when the protagonist died at the end. "Hurry up and die already!"


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 8, 2008)

Fighting Seabees! The Duke. Enjoy my John Wayne but the wife....well


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 8, 2008)

Njaco said:


> TO, just watched "Sands" and the extra about how the movie was made. Didn't know they used the actual flag in the movie along with 3 of the men who did it! Impressive!



Njaco,

Two other bits of trivia about "Sands of Iwo Jima".


In one scene, combat veteran Sgt. Stryker (John Wayne) instructs Pvt. Choynski (Hal Baylor) on the correct way to march and hold a rifle. In real life Baylor was an ex-Marine who fought in the battles of Saipan and Tinian in WW II.


Following the success of the movie, John Wayne was invited to place his footprints in cement outside Grauman's Chinese Theater. As part of the event, actual black sand from Iwo Jima was flown to Hollywood and mixed into the cement in which The Duke left his footprints and "fist print".

Gotta love it  

TO


----------



## Njaco (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah, they had that part in the Making Of...piece. Love that stuff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2008)

Life, Eddie Murphy and Martin Lawrence...some good laughs....


----------



## plan_D (Jan 10, 2008)

Live Free or Die Hard !!!! HAHAHAH what a name ... it's Die Hard 4.0 over here... why put the .0 on the end I'll never know ...maybe it's cool. F*ckin' knob jockeys


----------



## Negative Creep (Jan 10, 2008)

plan_D said:


> Live Free or Die Hard !!!! HAHAHAH what a name ... it's Die Hard 4.0 over here... why put the .0 on the end I'll never know ...maybe it's cool. F*ckin' knob jockeys



That's one more naughty word than was in the entire film! Pretty pathetic really; you can have people blown up or shot but you can't say bad words whilst doing it


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2008)

I am Legend... not bad...


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah I want to see that, I'm a big fan of "The Omega Man" which was the second version of "I am Legend"
Watched Apocalypto last night.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2008)

Wildcat what did you think of Apocalypto?
I saw it 'bout a month ago and enjoyed it.

and yeah I liked the Omega man too, been keeping a look out for a copy of it.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 13, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Wildcat what did you think of Apocalypto?
> I saw it 'bout a month ago and enjoyed it.
> 
> and yeah I liked the Omega man too, been keeping a look out for a copy of it.



I thought it was excellent and very well made. The only beef I have with it, is it became a little bit too unrealistic towards the end, but thats movies for you. As for the Omega Man, I brought my DVD copy yonks ago, so it maybe hard to track down now.


----------



## Negative Creep (Jan 13, 2008)

Zulu. Great film but, and it may just be me, does anyone else think a 300 style remake would be a very cool thing indeed?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 14, 2008)

Negative Creep said:


> Zulu. Great film but, and it may just be me, does anyone else think a 300 style remake would be a very cool thing indeed?



Ah, that has some possibilities...

Just watched One flew over the Cuckoo's nest...Top Movie!!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 14, 2008)

taxi driver with robert de niro.


----------



## Graeme (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 14, 2008)

Only saw Island in the Sky a couple of months ago for the first time, can't believe I hadn't seen it before? Got it on DVD now though.


----------



## kitin (Jan 16, 2008)

The Golden Compass...


----------



## Njaco (Jan 16, 2008)

"Windtalkers". Thought I was watching "XXX"


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2008)

Silverado. I like it! The missus left the room.


----------



## DBII (Jan 17, 2008)

Silverado is good.

DBII


----------



## Njaco (Jan 19, 2008)

"The Desert Rats" w/ Richard Burton and James Mason.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 19, 2008)

Love the above movie. Still looking for it to add to my collection.


One minute to zero - Robert Mitchum.

Features RAAF mustangs for a few minutes


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 20, 2008)

Heinz said:


> One minute to zero - Robert Mitchum.
> 
> Features RAAF mustangs for a few minutes



Is that avialable on DVD Heinz? I saw part of it the other week when it was on the telly and liked what I saw, especially the Aussie Mustangs! 
BTW if you have HD TV, The Desert Rats is on 1pm Tueday on 7HD.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 20, 2008)

The Duke in "The Horse Soldiers".

Great John Wayne Civil War cavalry flick.

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2008)

ToughOmbre said:


> The Duke in "The Horse Soldiers".
> 
> Great John Wayne Civil War cavalry flick.
> 
> TO




ToughOmbre your da man, my all time favourite John Wayne Movie!


----------



## Negative Creep (Jan 21, 2008)

Wrong Turn 2: Dead End

Much better than I thought it would be


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2008)

Watched the doco Oceans of Fear last night, the sad story of the USS Indianapolis.


----------



## Cota1992 (Jan 22, 2008)

I saw "The Holiday" last night, much better movie than I thought it would be.
Strange to see jack Black in a normal role.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2008)

Dude! Wheres my car?


----------



## Cota1992 (Jan 23, 2008)

I saw "The Seven Deadly Strikes" on animal planet last night. The guy on their was the craziest guy I've ever seen around cobras and mambas, he got tagged twice during the hour long show.
I had to check under the bed after watching that one!


----------



## plan_D (Jan 23, 2008)

Sweeney Todd


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 24, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Watched the doco Oceans of Fear last night, the sad story of the USS Indianapolis.



so you have austar too wayne?

great biker build-off Indian Larry vs Billy Lane

A real treat with Indian larry and billy lane being my 2 favourite bike builders!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 24, 2008)

Foxtel mate! same difference eh!

That biker show is on in 10 minutes actually!...gonna have to check it out some other time, time for bed.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 24, 2008)

Watched two yesterday...

"Wild Hogs".....

Funny as hell  

"Mississippi Burning".....

Not so funny.

TO


----------



## Negative Creep (Jan 25, 2008)

Family Guy - Blueshift


Not remotely as good as I thought it would be


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 25, 2008)

The simpsons


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2008)

The "Dukefest" continues.. El Dorado.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 26, 2008)

Ten seconds to hell.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2008)

The Patriot! Mel Gibson and Heath Ledger (RIP)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 26, 2008)

The Malteser Falcon.....good old quality stuff.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2008)

"In Harms Way" this afternoon while the women were out.


----------



## v2 (Jan 28, 2008)

"LUST, CAUTION"


----------



## Heinz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cititzen Kane - Orson Welles

An acclaimed masterpiece. Beautifully shot and executed. 

A 1941 film that is timeless.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 29, 2008)

"Stalingrad" with English subtitles. That movie is just fantastic.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 29, 2008)

"King Kong" 2005 version directed by Peter Jackson.

Great! Outstanding special effects!

And the 1933 original is still a favorite as well.

TO


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 29, 2008)

Top Gear, oh my god that was mad,
They drove through Alabama in cars with slogans like, Man Love ruls, Hilary for president, nas car sucks and finally old country western sucks.
Thoes guys nearly got killed !!!!
was funny tho.....


----------



## Heinz (Jan 29, 2008)

Top Gear is my favourite television show. 

That last episode is one of their best ever!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 30, 2008)

yep...


----------



## kitin (Jan 31, 2008)

just saw cloverfield last night...


----------



## Heinz (Jan 31, 2008)

Classic Aircraft in Australia and the boneyard both presented by Jeff Watson


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 31, 2008)

Damn, I missed that boneyard doco.
I just finished watching "Attack Force Z"


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2008)

When was that Boneyard doco on, somebody at work asked me today if I'd seen it, and I hadn't.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 1, 2008)

Tuesday night I think. Channel 7 at 7:30.

I actually have it on tape if anyone really wants it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 2, 2008)

There is a Boneyard series coming up this week on Foxtel so i guess i will get to check it out, first one is about trains.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 3, 2008)

The worlds most powerful explosions....BLIMEY!


----------



## kitin (Feb 4, 2008)

Dragon Zakura - Japanese series: watched it last night with my sister through net...


----------



## F-14 (Feb 4, 2008)

the Last movie i saw was a Hindi movie called welcome


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2008)

Just completed all 21 episodes (this past week) of the first season of James Cameron's Dark Angel. great series.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 4, 2008)

watched "Star Wars III: revenge of the Sith Nerd" (or something like that) Amadalia looked sweet in that white top and pants!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 9, 2008)

Aliens Special Edition.


----------



## Haztoys (Feb 9, 2008)

The Train...Made in 1965 its black/white...Its a war movie I realy liked it


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 10, 2008)

Haztoys said:


> The Train...Made in 1965 its black/white...Its a war movie I realy liked it



Great movie!!

I just watched "Reach for the sky"


----------



## Karl Sitts (Feb 10, 2008)

"Bravheart" Had family from there years ago. I'm not much of a vet... Us Army 1961-64-Korea(1962,63, Germany (1963. 64.7th Cavalry, both places(Yes,Custer's outfit). Last months I was in, I playrd the bagpipes in 7th Cavalry's Gary Owen regimental band - the only Regimental bagpipe band in the US Army....Not much of a vet, but as Dad used to say, " Bettershot and missed, than **** at and hit!"


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2008)

3.10 to Yuma, great flick!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 11, 2008)

Hamburger Hill


----------



## F-14 (Feb 11, 2008)

last i saw is transformers


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 17, 2008)

Open Range, Robert Duvall and Kevin Costner.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 17, 2008)

Show: Cops and America's most Wanted 

Movie: National Treasure 2


----------



## Njaco (Feb 17, 2008)

Watched a John Wayne movie on TV but don't know what it was. He was running cattle, his crew tossed him off the job and he vowed to kill the new head cowboy, Matt. His character name was Dunsten. I think it might have been Red River or something.

Wayne, wasn't that a good pic? As much as I dislike Kevin Costner, he has made some good movies. That was one of the ultimate cowboy movies. The shootout at the end beats "The Long Riders" IMHO.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 17, 2008)

John Wayne in "They Were Expendable". George Montgomery is also great as a PT boat Commander (served in WW II on PT boats for real). 

TO


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 18, 2008)

I just finished watching Ghostbusters on spike tv.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 18, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Watched a John Wayne movie on TV but don't know what it was. He was running cattle, his crew tossed him off the job and he vowed to kill the new head cowboy, Matt. His character name was Dunsten. I think it might have been Red River or something.
> 
> Wayne, wasn't that a good pic? As much as I dislike Kevin Costner, he has made some good movies. That was one of the ultimate cowboy movies. The shootout at the end beats "The Long Riders" IMHO.



Sounds like..Red River, mate. Yeah I rather like Open Range, it's a favourite about the fourth time I've watched it.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 18, 2008)

Any of you guys into "spaghetti westerns"?


----------



## Njaco (Feb 18, 2008)

Only with the "The Man With No Name".


----------



## Negative Creep (Feb 20, 2008)

Zulu Dawn. Missed the first 20 minutes, but enjoyed the rest


----------



## rochie (Feb 20, 2008)

cloverfield was the last i saw thought it was pretty good


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 20, 2008)

Watched Godfather I and II again the last few days. 

Two of the greatest movies of all time!

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 20, 2008)

Hunt for Red October


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 22, 2008)

The Negotiator, Samual L Jackson...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2008)

and today got in the Duke..The Three Godfathers.


----------



## Haztoys (Feb 23, 2008)

The Great Waldo Pepper..I liked it ...Good by plane flying...But its not a war movie...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 23, 2008)

"Pride of the Yankees" starring Gary Cooper.

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2008)

Enemy at the Gates.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2008)

Black Hawk Down, yesterday pm, watching the Duke at the moment, Rio Bravo


----------



## Negative Creep (Feb 26, 2008)

Be Kind, Rewind - silly, but enjoyable. Nice to have a feel good film once in a while


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2008)

Brotherhood of War

Any of you guys seen this one, Korean with sub titles. about 2 brothers in the Korean war. Top battle scenes!!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 28, 2008)

Yep, I saw that awhile ago now. Not a bad movie, with some brutal battle scenes.
I just finished watching "A yank in the RAF" - great entertainment!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 28, 2008)

I own that one. Not bad from Safeways of all places.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 28, 2008)

"Mutiny on the Bounty" (1935)

TO


----------



## plan_D (Feb 28, 2008)

I've had Brotherhood on DVD for some time - great movie.


----------



## Negative Creep (Mar 1, 2008)

Brotherhood is a good movie, bit over the top in places but the battle scenes are stunning. Just watched I Am Legend - enjoyable but spoilt by some ropey effects


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 1, 2008)

"12 Angry Men", an all-time favorite.

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah, Great flick TO!

The Postman


----------



## Heinz (Mar 2, 2008)

Who do you think you are 

and about to watch Von Ryans express!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2008)

I would have watched it too if I didn't have basketball on...even though I have it on DVD.. still a favourite.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 3, 2008)

one for the Aussies, channel 2 2.00pm called the The War 8 part series on WW2. I think its 3 parts in. 

Yesterday covered early parts of the Air war in 1943, really good watch.


----------



## Negative Creep (Mar 4, 2008)

The World at War is on UKTV History at the moment, 5pm every day


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 5, 2008)

The Hunters.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2008)

Galaxy Quest!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2008)

Die Hard 4.0...


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 9, 2008)

Ice Station Zebra.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah I watched it too! Wildcat..


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 10, 2008)

Great movie. I hadn't seen it in years and seeing as it was a milllion degress outside, what a better way to spend a Sunday arvo.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 12, 2008)

Wind Talkers - oh why do I torture myself??


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2008)

Kelly's Heroes... "This tanks a piece of Junk!?"
"Always with the negative waves Moriarty, always with the negative waves!"


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2008)

The Green Mile....


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 16, 2008)

A Night in the Museum with Ben Stiller and Robin Williams. Robin Williams plays in the movie a figurine of Teddy Roosevelt 26th President of the USA that comes alive at night along with other figurines in this museum. Ben Stiller Plays the new night watchman in the Museum. Its quiet humourous. Even when the reconstructed bones of a T Rex comes to life and behaves like a Puppy chasing a stick. Light hearted movie but worth a view


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2008)

Die Hard With Vengeance.....oh well..


----------



## Cota1992 (Mar 22, 2008)

An Artic Tale


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2008)

Deja vu, Denzel Washington....not bad!


----------



## Cota1992 (Mar 23, 2008)

Watching "Turn Left at the End of the World" right now, about an indian family who find themseleves with other newcomers in a remote Isreali village in 1968. Pretty quiet but enjoyable so far.
Art in DC


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2008)

The Great Escape....


----------



## Cota1992 (Mar 23, 2008)

Watching the first season of Dexter...a good way to get away from everything today!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey! My wife is watching Dexter....says it's great, I havent seen it yet...


----------



## Cota1992 (Mar 25, 2008)

Dexter is....Interesting, I'll say that for sure, it sucked me right in. Just don't be afraid of blood.
Make sure you see the original versions and not the chopped up for normal TV versions (I don't understand what's left of this show to be shown on normal TV myself)
Art in DC


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 25, 2008)

"I Am Legend" - Will Smith

OK, the kind of movie to rent, not worth seeing at the theatre.

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2008)

Liberty Stands Still....Wesley Snipes.


----------



## Cota1992 (Mar 26, 2008)

A Mighty Heart


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2008)

Just watched Dogfights on the History Channel, Israeli Desert Aces..


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 27, 2008)

On Tuesday watched "Beowulf" - What a body on Angelina Jolie! Movie wasn't bad either.

Last night "Sands of Iwo Jima" was on TCM. Just had to watch it again. 

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 28, 2008)

Ghostrider.....


----------



## Cota1992 (Mar 28, 2008)

Big Love...
The wife wanted to try it out and I got hooked pretty fast.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2008)

Stargate, The Arc of Truth.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2008)

The Last Boy Scout....


----------



## rochie (Mar 29, 2008)

saw a small part of 9th company looked like a russian full metal jacket hope its on again so i can see it all because it looked really good especialy when the company got to afganistan


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2008)

Battlefield Earth


----------



## Heinz (Mar 30, 2008)

Big White


----------



## Cota1992 (Mar 30, 2008)

Vibrator- Japanese trucking movie


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2008)

King Kong -Extended edition...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2008)

The Enemy Below!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2008)

Black Rain!

Being on Holidays is getting me some DVD viewing catch up time....


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 1, 2008)

I noticed!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 1, 2008)

The girl can't help it.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2008)

Highlander!....There can be only one! The Queen music rocks!!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 1, 2008)

I am Legend. I was pleasantly suprised. Pretty good movie.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 1, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Highlander!....There can be only one! The Queen music rocks!!



 One of my favourite movies!


----------



## Heinz (Apr 1, 2008)

The Godfather Part II


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2008)

and yet another goodie!!

The Bridges at Toko-Ri


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2008)

Today another couple of oldies but Goodies!!!

633 Squadron and The Dambusters...


----------



## plan_D (Apr 3, 2008)

Sin City 

One of the coolest films I have seen in a long-long time.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 3, 2008)

1984


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 3, 2008)

plan_D said:


> Sin City
> 
> One of the coolest films I have seen in a long-long time.



That was a cool movie. Can't believe that it wasnt more popular than it was.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2008)

The Rock..


----------



## v2 (Apr 5, 2008)

Flyboys...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2008)

Beverley Hills Cop..1, 2 and 3!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2008)

Stalag 17....great movie!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 6, 2008)

Stephen King's "The Mist".

Tough ending!

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2008)

and another William Holden flick.....The Devils Brigade.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 7, 2008)

All quiet on the Western front


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2008)

Tears of the Sun.....again..


----------



## muller (Apr 8, 2008)

Shaun of the Dead, very funny!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 8, 2008)

1933 "King Kong".

Fay Wray was hot!

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2008)

The Duke... Mc Lintock.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2008)

Got in 2 more today in between modelling duties... 

The Bourne Identity and The Bourne Supremacy....


----------



## rochie (Apr 10, 2008)

saw black sheep last night its about killer sheep in nz, think werewolves but with sheep funny movie


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2008)

The Bourne Ultimatum, a great finish to the trilogy!!


----------



## Cota1992 (Apr 11, 2008)

I had to rewatch Kiss My Snake again

Guys getting into the ring with king cobras..what else do you need?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 11, 2008)

"The Buccaneer" 

TO


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 11, 2008)

Flyboys


----------



## Heinz (Apr 11, 2008)

History of Iron Maiden Part II


----------



## Cota1992 (Apr 11, 2008)

Black Snake Moan...way better than I thought! Now waiting for the Nascar race to start.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 13, 2008)

The Godfather Part III


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 13, 2008)

"Alien" last night.

"The Horse Soldiers" today.

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2008)

jeez....I nearly pulled out The Horse Soldiers myself today ...again, my favourite Duke movie.
Instead went with another favourite 'The Last of the Mohicans'


----------



## Cota1992 (Apr 15, 2008)

Just finished watching the original Memphis Bell


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 16, 2008)

Black Hawk Down, and last night I watched The Hunt for the Red October.


----------



## Cota1992 (Apr 17, 2008)

part of Season 2 of Big Love on DVD...I have to say I'm addicted now as well


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2008)

John Q...with Denzel Washington.


----------



## Cota1992 (Apr 19, 2008)

The Devil came on Horseback on National Geographic Channel..about a us Military observer in Sudan. Chilling and I didn't sleep much after watching it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 19, 2008)

There will be blood.


----------



## Cota1992 (Apr 19, 2008)

Sitting here right now watching Into the Wild, I like it so far.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 19, 2008)

The Russians are Coming


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2008)

The Bank Job....new movie not even released into the cinemas here yet!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Blue Murder


----------



## Cota1992 (Apr 20, 2008)

My Dog Skip


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 20, 2008)

Tombstone (for the 100th time).

Great western!

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2008)

Damn.. I still haven't seen that one TO will have to keep a lookout for it...


----------



## Cota1992 (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh...you HAVE to see Tombstone!
I watched the "Partisans of Villna" last night, prety good.
It also came with a CD of WWII Jewish partisan songs..score!

Art in DC


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2008)

X-Men, The Final Stand wasn't bad at all...first time I've seen it.(on Foxtel)

keeping an eye out for Tombstone too!!


----------



## Cota1992 (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm watching the Channel Four "The First World War" DVD set right now..
pretty interesting....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 26, 2008)

The Duke in "The Horse Soldiers".

TO


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 27, 2008)

The Blues Brothers


----------



## Njaco (Apr 28, 2008)

Watched "The Lady Vanishes" - great Hitchcock.

and "I Am Legend" - good movie but the ending came too quick and they didn't really get into the mutant leader to much, but still enjoyable.


----------



## hurricanemk2 (Apr 28, 2008)

Mr. Eastwood in " Unforgiven " for the umteenth time . Just love this movie , " go Clint !!!!! " .


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 28, 2008)

"Heaven knows, Mr Allison" plus Airport and Invaders from Mars (original) the other night.


----------



## hurricanemk2 (Apr 29, 2008)

" The Wild Bunch " a great way to waste a boring night lastnight .


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2008)

AVP Requiem


----------



## Cota1992 (Apr 30, 2008)

World War One in Color


----------



## Wayne Little (May 2, 2008)

Next...Nicolas Cage.


----------



## Cota1992 (May 2, 2008)

Bobby...it was better than I expected.


----------



## xCR33Dx (May 2, 2008)

i loved it


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 2, 2008)

I've seen SPR at least 50 times, the opening assault on Omaha Beach about 100 times.

Love it!

TO


----------



## evangilder (May 3, 2008)

I watched Tigerland last night. It was interesting.


----------



## Wildcat (May 3, 2008)

The body snatcher.. an old Boris Karloff flick from '45. Superb film!!


----------



## Pisis (May 4, 2008)

*A Dog's Life* from 1933

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huE4VDtUZNg_


----------



## Graeme (May 4, 2008)

Brilliant.





Rubbish.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2008)

We are Marshall...not a bad flick!


----------



## Cota1992 (May 5, 2008)

No Country for Old Men

It's one of those that I'm going to have to think about if I liked it or not, have mixed feelings on it right now.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 5, 2008)

Cota1992 said:


> No Country for Old Men
> 
> It's one of those that I'm going to have to think about if I liked it or not, have mixed feelings on it right now.



Agreed. I'm 'bout to go fire up AVP-R, or maybe Cloverfield. Blockbuster'll be wanting those back soon....




ETA: Wife and I saw "The Forbidden Kingdom" a couple of weeks ago. Not a bad flick, if you don't mind typical Jackie Chan corniness and some slightly-cheesy-obviously-overdone-in-a-comical-way martial-arts stunt-wire tricks. An entertaining evening for all!


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 6, 2008)

I am legend . Fell asleep half way through and can't be bothered to watch the end .


----------



## Cota1992 (May 6, 2008)

Shoah 
I have seen this documentry several times and every time I lay awake for most of the night still just stunned by the power of spoken words and what the places look like now.
It's amazing, I think the history in it's own way in this film has even more horror to it without the archive footage.
Art in DC


----------



## evangilder (May 6, 2008)

Delta Farce. Silly and inaccurate portrayal of the Army, but still a fun movie. It was pretty funny.


----------



## Matt308 (May 6, 2008)

Beowulf. Little expectation and I friggin' loved it! Grendel is scary as hell, the voice of Beowulf is phenomenal and Angelina is a goddess. And don't admonish me for the "all computer graphics". She's still a beauty.


----------



## Negative Creep (May 7, 2008)

Not quite sure why they had an entire fight scene in the nude though! Anyways, I watched Alien vs Predator Requiem the other night. Painfully, painfully bad film that actually makes the first one look good


----------



## Lucky13 (May 8, 2008)

Dark Passage med Bogart and Bacall....


----------



## Messy1 (May 8, 2008)

I saw Iron Man last friday night. Good movie. Robert Downey Jr. was damn good in the movie.


----------



## smg (May 8, 2008)

iorn man it rock


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 8, 2008)

"From Here To Eternity" (1953).

Sinatra, Lancaster, Borgnine, Clift, Kerr, Reed, Warden. 

Great cast, great movie!

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2008)

just finished Farscape season 4...borrowed from my brother!


----------



## Emac44 (May 9, 2008)

Again for possibley the 100th time Waterloo with Rod Steiger Christopher Plummer Orson Welles and Virginia McKenna with a cast of literally thousands 
Oh Bonapart isn't a Gentleman 
Oh Arthur you are such an Englishman


----------



## Wildcat (May 10, 2008)

Cat People. The 1942 original.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 10, 2008)

Farscape - The Peacekeeper Wars, been sitting on it for 2 years until I saw season 4...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 11, 2008)

The Duke in..The Wings of Eagles...


----------



## Heinz (May 11, 2008)

Doco on the B 24 and one about the Spitfire. Names escape me.


----------



## Wildcat (May 11, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> The Duke in..The Wings of Eagles...



Been yonks since I've seen that, is it available on DVD?


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 12, 2008)

Mate lent me " The people versus Larry Flynt " . Not so bad apart from Edward Norton who couldn't act his way out of a paper bag .


----------



## Emac44 (May 12, 2008)

Superman 4 on dvd its crap


----------



## Emac44 (May 12, 2008)

300 Spartans from Ancient Greece. Dialogue a bit so so but special effects great


----------



## Wayne Little (May 12, 2008)

Wildcat said:


> Been yonks since I've seen that, is it available on DVD?



It was on foxtel Sunday morning!

I have seen it as an import Region 1 but not yet in Region 4! 

Sat'dy arvo when I got home from Lacrosse, checked what was on and the Duke was on 3 channels...Wings of Eagles, Red River and The Sons of Katie Elder, couldn't watch any had to go out again....bummer!


----------



## Wildcat (May 12, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> It was on foxtel Sunday morning!
> I have seen it as an import Region 1 but not yet in Region 4!



Damn you and your fancy cable TV!  Well here's hoping it comes out on R4 soon.


----------



## Cota1992 (May 12, 2008)

The Painted Vail
Not a bad movie at all.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 17, 2008)

Jekyll, James Nesbitt...loved it!!


----------



## trackend (May 17, 2008)

Overlord 
a Stuart Cook film combining genuine ww2 footage into the story of a conscript till his death on D-Day produced by IWM its very moving and bloody well done.


----------



## Negative Creep (May 17, 2008)

Zombie Strippers - see if you can guess what it's about


----------



## Wildcat (May 18, 2008)

The last detail.


----------



## Cota1992 (May 18, 2008)

September Dawn,
Terrible movie, didn't even finish it.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 18, 2008)

Rush Hour 3


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2008)

Currently watching 'Life After people' on the History Channel....interesting....


----------



## Wildcat (May 20, 2008)

The devil thumbs a ride.


----------



## Njaco (May 22, 2008)

"3:10 to Yuma" - nice western but not as good as "Unforgiven" or "Open Range".

and

"Lady in the Water" - Shamalaya is slipping, almost had it but let it slip through his fingers.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 22, 2008)

Njaco said:


> "3:10 to Yuma" - nice western but not as good as "Unforgiven" or "Open Range".
> 
> and
> 
> "Lady in the Water" - Shamalaya is slipping, almost had it but let it slip through his fingers.



Agreed, on both counts. I have hopes for "The Happening" comin out this summer, though....it seems Shamalan does a good one, then a bad one, then a good one....


----------



## Njaco (May 23, 2008)

Yup, I really do like his style but "Lady..." had me wishing he had spent just a few more days looking it over and editing.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2008)

The Inside Man, Denzel Washington.


----------



## Heinz (May 23, 2008)

I Am Legend.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 23, 2008)

Jaws

TO


----------



## Haztoys (May 23, 2008)

Hunters of the sky...360 minutes long ...They speak to about 20 aces from all countrys of ww11...I really liked it ...With all the interview..A must see I would say...A $1 VHS at a yard sale for me ...


----------



## pbfoot (May 23, 2008)

Bad Day at Black Rock
Spencer Tracy, Ernest Borgnine, Lee Marvin , what a great movie all these years and I can't recall ever seeing it before


----------



## Heinz (May 24, 2008)

Red Dawn


----------



## RabidAlien (May 25, 2008)

Anybody see the new Indiana Jones movie yet?


----------



## ju87 (May 25, 2008)

Gnomey said:


> Guy Hamilton - Battle of Britain (1969)




Ooo great movie. I own that movie!

I just saw History channels Dogfights. Episode Air Ambush. I own season one on dvd.

ju87


----------



## Wayne Little (May 25, 2008)

RabidAlien said:


> Anybody see the new Indiana Jones movie yet?



Yeah saw it today...didn't mind it...I enjoyed it.


----------



## Aussie1001 (May 25, 2008)

hmmm, Getting Square, an Australian film.
It was pretty good.


----------



## Njaco (May 25, 2008)

Pb, just watched "Bad day at Black Rock" last night - at least the last 1/2 hour. Definatley gotta see the rest.


----------



## pbfoot (May 25, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Pb, just watched "Bad day at Black Rock" last night - at least the last 1/2 hour. Definatley gotta see the rest.


yeah it's a really good story


----------



## Njaco (May 25, 2008)

I didn't know Spence could be such a bad-a**!

I noticed alot of actors in it. Walter Brennan and I think Robert Ryan.


----------



## pbfoot (May 26, 2008)

Njaco said:


> I didn't know Spence could be such a bad-a**!
> 
> I noticed alot of actors in it. Walter Brennan and I think Robert Ryan.


Ernest Borgnaine , Lee Marvin,


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2008)

The Mummy....


----------



## Cota1992 (May 27, 2008)

Sex with Strangers,
The title pretty much says it all.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 29, 2008)

Independence Day

TO


----------



## Njaco (May 29, 2008)

Fantastic Voyage.


----------



## Trebor (May 29, 2008)

To hell and Back--Audie Murphy--1955

dan good movie!  saw it On Demand. even saw Raid on Rommel, and The Enemy Below.

damn good movies. watching Run Silent Run Deep right now


----------



## Njaco (May 29, 2008)

Trebor check out "Raid on Rommel" with Richard Burton then see if you can watch "Tobruk" with Rock Hudson. You'll die laughing!


----------



## Trebor (May 29, 2008)

I've seen Raid on Rommel, not Tobruk. I'm watching it now.

oh, I finished run silent, run deep. Clark Gable's a damn good actor.


----------



## Henk (May 30, 2008)

Saw Ironman the other day and thought it was pretty well done.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2008)

Resident Evil, Extinction.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 31, 2008)

Rio Grande

TO


----------



## Wildcat (May 31, 2008)

Taxi Driver


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2008)

The Mummy Returns....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 1, 2008)

Wild Hogs

TO


----------



## Trebor (Jun 1, 2008)

not necessarily a movie, but the famed miniseries BAND OF BROTHERS tis on the History Channel right now! =D


----------



## trackend (Jun 1, 2008)

Swordfish.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 2, 2008)

the Sting....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2008)

Dogfights- P47 Thunderbolt


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 2, 2008)

They Died With Their Boots On (1941)

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 2, 2008)

Saw There Will be Blood at my Sisters place a week ago. Don't see what the fuss was about. Main character was not that well developed as to why he was so bitter at the world and people in general, and the ending was very poor.


----------



## Haztoys (Jun 2, 2008)

Gettysburg...Great canon firing I would say of any movie...And small arms fire...


----------



## rochie (Jun 3, 2008)

greatest military clashes, spitfire vs me 109 
gave an account of both aircraft from BoB timeframe had Hans ekkehard bob sat in a vb cockpit he said he liked it but not having the fuel tank right in his face. 
the program also touched on the fact that the Me 109 may have out turned the spitfire but you had to have more experiance in the Me 109 to get the best out of it, as opposed to the spitfire being much easier to fly to its limits


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2008)

Doco on the History channel about the 300 Spartans...Cool!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 5, 2008)

"Home of the Brave" with Samuel L. Jackson and Jessica Biel. Basically its "Coming Home" only from Iraq.

Haztoys, I thought the battle for Little Round Top was fantastic in "Gettysburg".


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 6, 2008)

We've got "Kelly's Heroes" playing in a nonstop loop at work. Hehehehe!

"Gettysburg" was awesome! Dunno if its true or not, but someone in Gettysburg (the city) told me a few years back that in the scene with Picket's Charge, only about 20 or so extras made it to the stone wall at the far side of the field during the actual filming (the numbers of men dropping during the charge makes this make sense). When watching the movie, however, about a hundred are seen climbing over the walls. The locals all claim its the ghosts of the guys who didn't make it during the Civil War. Interesting, I thought.


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Watched 12 Angry Men last night, the original, not the remake a few years back. Always a good movie everytime.

Kelly's Heroes in one of my favorites! My uncle wore out his VHS tape and is now looking for one on DVD.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 6, 2008)

Let your Uncle know OfficeDepot sells a double-disk with "Kellys Heros" on one side, and "Dirty Dozen" on the other side. $10, plus tax.

The original "12 Angry Men" is still an awesome flick! Probably spent the least amount of money on set design ever. *g* The remake wasn't too bad, either, except for throwing the whole "race" issue into it. Still, can't beat the original!


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 6, 2008)

RabidAlien said:


> Let your Uncle know OfficeDepot sells a double-disk with "Kellys Heros" on one side, and "Dirty Dozen" on the other side. $10, plus tax.
> 
> The original "12 Angry Men" is still an awesome flick! Probably spent the least amount of money on set design ever. *g* The remake wasn't too bad, either, except for throwing the whole "race" issue into it. Still, can't beat the original!



Thanks for the info an Kelly's Heroes. I'll try to find a copy and surprise him.

I agree. I was watching 12 Angry Men Last night, and i was thinking that ita amazed me that the whole movie was done in one room, and it goes by quickly and the story always drags me in. How many movies made today can you think of that are that good, only have a few or minimal sets, and no special effects? Movie had to be relatively cheap to make compared to other movies of the day.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 6, 2008)

Today's Hollywood wouldn't be able to even come close. They've run out of story ideas, and are relying on special effects and computer-generated graphics to re-tell old scripts or books or TV shows or comics....there's nothing really NEW coming out.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 6, 2008)

"12 Angry Men" is an awesome movie!

Just watched "Michael Clayton". Not bad but the plot has been done before.


----------



## rochie (Jun 7, 2008)

planet terror, total gore fest, over the top and quite funny


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2008)

The Black Dahlia (2006).....average...


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 9, 2008)

Kung Fu Panda


AWESOME MOVIE (for kids _and _adults)!!!!


----------



## A4K (Jun 11, 2008)

INDIANA JONES AND THE KINGDOM OF THE CRYSTAL SKULL at the pictures last saturday - same ending as first and third films, but loved it!!! 

(First time I've ever seen Ford GPA's in other than model form too! (amphibious Willys MB variant))


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 11, 2008)

Rob Roy.....again, sorry couldn't help it, I Like it!


----------



## A4K (Jun 12, 2008)

I've been to his 'cave' (actually a huge rock with an overhang) on the West Highland Way where he was hiding out from the law.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2008)

Did you stay the night?...would like to visit that part of the world...


----------



## A4K (Jun 12, 2008)

No, but have slept in a home-made bivvy on the banks of Loch Lomond (I had no money to stay in a nearby hostel..). Great days..!!

(Scotland is a beautiful place to visit, btw.)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2008)

"12 Angry Men" is one of my alltime favorites....the original that is.....got it on DVD and watch it every now and then. 

As for today I'm watching "G Men" with James Cagney. Hollywood should watch and learn from the old classics, when it was up to the story and actors/actresses if a film was a hit or not, NOT the special effects....


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 14, 2008)

Amen to that Lucky!


----------



## Graeme (Jun 14, 2008)

If you like 'happy-endings' don't watch it.

(Excellent scenes portraying Dunkirk)


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 14, 2008)

Just watched "Suddenly, last summer" followed by "The big steal"


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2008)

parked my butt on the lounge and thought what ever starts now!....

Fire Down below..Steven Seagal


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 15, 2008)

Took my son to see the latest Indianna Jones movie today, very enjoyable.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 17, 2008)

Watched "Searching For Bobby Fischer". Good movie, ending chess game was really cool.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 18, 2008)

Aliens "Special Edition" with the added scenes.

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2008)

special edition version, great movie, another favourite of mine!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 19, 2008)

"Cool Hand Luke" and "Stagecoach West"....

"That ditch is Boss Kean's ditch. And I told him that dirt in it's your dirt. What's your dirt doin' in his ditch? 
"


----------



## Njaco (Jun 19, 2008)

" I don't care if it rains or freezes,
Long as I got my plastic Jesus.
Sitting on the dashboard of my car...."

Great movie.

"The Brothers Grimm". Terry Gilliam has done better.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 19, 2008)

"My Lord, whatever I done, don't strike me blind for another couple of minutes."

Well, I think it's time for Bullitt.....there's always room for that movie!

*Bullitt: *Look, Chalmers, let's understand each other... I don't like you.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 19, 2008)

THE Classic car chase movie - along with the gorgeous Jacqueline Bisset!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 19, 2008)

Man...haven't seen that movie in years! Have to watch it again just for that carchase!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 19, 2008)

Agreed, top car chase!!


----------



## Negative Creep (Jun 23, 2008)

Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull - it was ok, but just a bit over the top. Seemed like an excuse for a load of roughly connected action seqeunces


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 23, 2008)

The harder they fall.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 24, 2008)

Action in the North Atlantic.....


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 25, 2008)

"Snatch". Before that, it was "Lock Stock and Two Smoking Barrels"


----------



## Bigxiko (Jun 26, 2008)

Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street
awesome movie, Johnny Depp and Helena Bonham Carter RULLZ


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 27, 2008)

Disc 3, "The War" by Ken Burns.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 28, 2008)

The Purple Heart (1944)

Great movie about the eight captured Doolittle Raiders.

TO


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 28, 2008)

King Kong (the original - and best!) followed by The mad bomber.


----------



## Haztoys (Jun 28, 2008)

The Grey Zone..Wow realy wild .......Good movie .........I think...(I know the last statement sounds strange ..But if you see it you well know were I'm coming from).....

Its about a armed revolt at Auschwitz.. Its a true story....I would say for this forum a must see... 

Its one of those movies you wish was fiction ...


----------



## Heinz (Jun 28, 2008)

Frasier series 8 and Twelve o'clock high


----------



## rochie (Jun 30, 2008)

who downed bader ? a 2 hour special on what really happened to d bader.
not conclusive but it may have been a blue on blue shooting and evidence from combat reports point towards a pilot called buck casson ( not sure of the spelling) may have shot bader down after seeing him peel away from a section of 109's and mistaking him for one of them, apparently bader himself mistook the 109's for a section of spitfires, and maybe he came up with the midair collision with a 109 to spare everyone's blushes


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2008)

Took my Mum to Indiana Jones today...she enjoyed it!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 1, 2008)

Rocky


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2008)

Audie Murphy..."To Hell and Back"


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 2, 2008)

Great movie Wayne. It's been so long, I can't even think of the last movie I have seen.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2008)

Agree Thor, bought it the other day on the cheap, recently released here, money well spent!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 2, 2008)

Roadhouse. The first time I've watched it in 5 years and I loved every minute of it!!


----------



## trackend (Jul 2, 2008)

*Coneheads*
Still think its a classic, condom chewing gum cracks me up everytime


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2008)

Red River..The Duke!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2008)

Currently watching Letters from Iwo Jima.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 4, 2008)

and followed up with Reach for the Sky, this arvo...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 5, 2008)

Cars....good laugh! Got to love the '49 Mercury police car....

Will be watching 300 tonight.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Jul 5, 2008)

letters from Iwo Jima, flags of our fathers and saw 1, 2, 3 and 4 in that order watching "fury of the mustangs" real soon aswell already seen it about 50 time but its a really good documentary on the P-51 mustang after being on this a great movie for all of you all to watch


----------



## Haztoys (Jul 5, 2008)

Matrix the first movie...And the Matrix Reloaded.. I like them ...But will have to see it again to understand what went on...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 5, 2008)

My Mom's New Boyfriend.

It was okay.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2008)

Submerged...Steven Segal...average.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 6, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Steven Segal...average.



 ....redundant....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2008)

Jaws... on fox today couldn't help it watched it again for the umteenth time, still a great movie!8)


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 7, 2008)

Independence Day 

Judd Hirsch is great in a supporting role.

TO


----------



## trackend (Jul 7, 2008)

Sink the Bismark 
dated but still good.


----------



## hunter0f2 (Jul 7, 2008)

"Into The Woods " by Sondheim--- Performed by the Cotswold Savoyards at the Everyman Theatre in Cheltenham , last week --- Excellent!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2008)

Mythbusters, MacGyver Special.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 7, 2008)

Just watched "We Were Soldiers" again.

One of the great war movies of all time!

(IMHO)

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2008)

Top movie TO!


----------



## Heinz (Jul 9, 2008)

No Country For Old Men - Great!

Death At A Funeral - Had some great moments but lacked completeness.


----------



## Henk (Jul 10, 2008)

Hangcock from Will Smith

Was nice and something else and worth watching.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 10, 2008)

Rambo

One bloody movie!

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2008)

Terminator 3 Rise of the Machines.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 11, 2008)

"Casino Royale" - Bond is back! Good story, good character development and none of that far-fetched boom booms and goofy hi-tech junk. Loved it!

also "The Gods Must Be Crazy" - really cool little movie. Much better than Crocodile Dundee.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2008)

Primeval.. about the Giant croc 'Gustave' in Barundi.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2008)

The Ultimate Gift.....'bout a guy who has to go through a series of life learning tests to inherit his late Grandfathers (James Garner) fortune......didn't mind it at all.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Njaco said:


> "Casino Royale" - Bond is back! Good story, good character development and none of that far-fetched boom booms and goofy hi-tech junk. Loved it!
> 
> also "The Gods Must Be Crazy" - really cool little movie. Much better than Crocodile Dundee.



NUTHING IS BETTER THAN CROCODILE DUNDEE.... REPEAT AFTER ME.....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 13, 2008)

"Flyboys"

James Franco is good as the lead.

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey, Flyboys just started on Foxtel movies, should catch it sometime this week....


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## eddie_brunette (Jul 14, 2008)

This weekend I watched 3 "new" war movies

Kokoda 
Flags of our Fathers
Letters from Iwo Jima

very good movies

edd


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2008)

The Thin Red Line, The Bourne Ultimatum, The Hunt For Red October....The Thin Man, After The Thin Man...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 14, 2008)

Lucky, what did you think of the Thin Red Line?

Bourne Ultimatum - Fantastic wrap up of the trilogy!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2008)

Not too bad mate, you? 

Today, the Thin Man series.....6 dvd's. Never heart to watch some b/w every now and then, does it?


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 14, 2008)

Species.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 14, 2008)

Godzilla the first one with Japanese subtitles was pretty good


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Lucky, what did you think of the Thin Red Line?





Lucky13 said:


> Not too bad mate, you?



I didn't mind it at all, battle scenes were well done. If I had an annoyance it would have been the amount of scenic shots dotted throughout the movie...landscape, animals, etc...bit too much....for my liking. Movie didn't need these extensions to an already long movie.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2008)

An oldie....but I liked it, western called Arrowhead. Charlton Heston and Jack Palance.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 15, 2008)

Part of a doco on the human rights abuses by China against the Tibet population.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2008)

Dogfights..The Tuskegee Airmen.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2008)

Major league Lacrosse on ESPN...NOW, Denver Outlaws Vs L A Riptide...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Forty Guns* from '57, you can't beat a classic western every now and then...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 16, 2008)

Aussie, you can't be serious!!! You gotta watch "Gods..." fantastic fun!

Lucky, I thought those Thin Man movies were funny. I have a few DVDs of them also.

"THin Red Line" was nothing but liberal revisionist history. My stomache turned. But the atmospheric shots were nice.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2008)

Battle 360 - Vengeance at Midway, nice touch at the end when an SBD Pilot and his gunner were reunited after 65 years..(attacked the IJN Kaga)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 17, 2008)

Rio Grande, John Wayne....1950.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2008)

Just watched Flyboys on Foxtel Not bad....the trade off the Missus is now watching Santa Claus 3....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 19, 2008)

Marine Raiders from '44.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2008)

Dark Blue World...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 20, 2008)

Wayne, I am dying to see that movie!

Just watched "The Day The Earth Stood Still". Great 50s sci-fi!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2008)

It is a good flick, mate!

A remake of The Day the Earth stood still is coming soon, it will have to be REAL good to beat the original...

Watching The Heroes of Telemark.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2008)

After the discussion of favourite movies......Saving Private Ryan.


----------



## southernpilot (Jul 22, 2008)

Batman. Not so good.
SP


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2008)

The Sea Wolves...


----------



## evangilder (Jul 23, 2008)

"Let There Be Light", a controversial documentary by John Huston that was hidden in a US Army vault for 30 years. It is the journey of shell-shocked troops from WWII and their treatment. It was interesting and well done.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 23, 2008)

"Batman Begins". Better than all the previous Batman movies IMO.

Now I'm ready to see "The Dark Knight".

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2008)

my son has seen The Dark Knight and said it was "Awesome"


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 23, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> my son has seen The Dark Knight and said it was "Awesome"



Saw "Dark Knight" this weekend. Heath Ledger is FRIKKIN AMAZING as the Joker! Whoever they get to play the Joker next....he's got alot to live up to.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2008)

Sahara...Humprey Bogart version...great flick!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 25, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Sahara...Humprey Bogart version...great flick!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 25, 2008)

Confessions of a Nazi Spy (1939)

First time I'd seen it. Some interesting trivia about the movie from IMDB.com.....

Hitler reportedly planned to execute the makers of this film upon winning the war.

This was the first anti-Nazi movie made in Hollywood before the start of 
World War II.

The movie is based on an actual spy-ring trial in New York in 1938, which convicted four individuals of spying for the German government.

Some well-known actors (including Anna Sten and Marlene Dietrich) refused to be in the movie fearing reprisals against relatives living in Europe. Many who did appear changed their names for the same reason, accounting for large number of aka's in the cast list.

Warner Bros. increased security throughout the production and some actors slept on the Warners lot. Sabotage was suspected when a boom holding one of the cameras collapsed, narrowly missing director Anatole Litvak.

The film did record-breaking box office business around the world despite being banned in Germany, Japan and 18 Latin American countries.

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 25, 2008)

Interesting info TO, havent heard of that one before?


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 25, 2008)

The 'burbs. One of the geatest movies ever made!


----------



## lalja (Jul 27, 2008)

Shows ? May I say a TV show? 
In that case I've to say Gilmore Girls. Very good TV show.

If I can't, and I've to say a movie, I'll say "Hang 'em all" With Clint Eastwood. 

Darnnnnnnnn , he's so cool 

Regards, 
Lalja


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 27, 2008)

Hang 'em high, cool movie! 
I watched Das Boot last night.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 27, 2008)

Das Boot is one damn fine Movie!!

Black hawk Down, extended edition.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 27, 2008)

Saw The Dark Knight, it was excellent.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2008)

"ORZEŁ" - about the Polish submarine in 1939,it's an old B&W movies made in 60's.


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 27, 2008)

Prince of Darkness - I'd forgotten how seriously creepy this film is. Not quite Carpenter's best, but certainly his scariest


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 27, 2008)

Appointment in London. Dirk Bogarde flies his 90th and last op in RAF Bomber Command. Some nice Lanc shots for those interested.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 28, 2008)

10,000 BC

Not bad, pretty good CGI

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2008)

National Treasure 2 Book of Secrets....


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 30, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> A remake of The Day the Earth stood still is coming soon, it will have to be REAL good to beat the original...
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2008)

28 Days later.... followed by 28 Weeks Later.....


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 1, 2008)

Carlito's way: rise to power.


----------



## Negative Creep (Aug 1, 2008)

Pet Sematary


rubbish


----------



## Cota1992 (Aug 1, 2008)

Bonnie Clyde (1967)

Somehow never saw it all these years and better than I thought, although the Warren Oats Dillenger is still my favorite of the 30's bankrobber movies.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2008)

The Golden Compass....didn't mind it actually!


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 3, 2008)

Mummy 3. Good one. Much better than the second Mummy movie.


----------



## Cota1992 (Aug 4, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> The Golden Compass....didn't mind it actually!



Same here, saw it a few weeks ago because the wife wanted too and was surprised by it.

Watched Uptown Saturday Night tonight, I hadn't seen it since I was a kid,
Great old Bill Cosby comedy with some big names in it...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 4, 2008)

Die Hard 4.0......what a load of horse and cow manure!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2008)

Bit of light hearted fun....Cool Runnings..


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 5, 2008)

Run silent, run deep.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 6, 2008)

Serenity.... I love this movie!!


----------



## trackend (Aug 6, 2008)

Apollo 13 I love Ron Howards film directing abilities ( sight better than his bloody awful happy days acting)


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 7, 2008)

Back To Bataan and The Fighting Seabees


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 9, 2008)

Mystic River


----------



## Heinz (Aug 9, 2008)

633 Squadron (just then)
over the last few days

Stalag 17
Where Eagles Dare
Battlefield
D-day
Anzio

and about to watch The Desert Rats


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 9, 2008)

Gallipoli


----------



## rochie (Aug 9, 2008)

watching battle 360 series on history channel


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2008)

Rancho Notorius....later 12 A Clock High..


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 10, 2008)

Blade Runner


----------



## Cota1992 (Aug 10, 2008)

Railroad video "Tribute to Tennesse Pass"
Funny, I have Gallipoli in the stack for later today...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 11, 2008)

Suicide Battalion....


----------



## Cota1992 (Aug 11, 2008)

Serpico last night, I hadn't seen it in about 20 years, good movie.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 13, 2008)

The Sky Raiders from '68. Czechs and Wellington bombers....and b/w...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 13, 2008)

The Third Man and The Ju 87 Stuka....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 13, 2008)

Why can't they make flicks like The Third Man today, are they that incompetent?

Oh....right....double bill of classic Bugs Bunny and Porky Pig..!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 13, 2008)

Soylent Green....from '72.


----------



## Cota1992 (Aug 13, 2008)

Fifth season of The Wire, just out yesterday and spent a long night watching. Last season of my vote of one of the ten best shows ever.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 14, 2008)

Outbreak


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 15, 2008)

Flags Of Our Fathers again.

TO


----------



## Bearcat (Aug 16, 2008)

The Dark Knight... PDG..


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 17, 2008)

Flyboys....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Flushed Away....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2008)

Lethal Weapon 2


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 18, 2008)

Bought the "12 Angry Men" DVD. The special features were almost as good as the movie!

TO


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 19, 2008)

ToughOmbre said:


> Bought the "12 Angry Men" DVD. The special features were almost as good as the movie!
> 
> TO



Original or remake?


----------



## Cota1992 (Aug 20, 2008)

Clerks


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 20, 2008)

RabidAlien said:


> Original or remake?



Original. On my top ten list of greatest movies of all time.

TO


----------



## Cota1992 (Aug 20, 2008)

Veer-Zara


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 21, 2008)

ToughOmbre said:


> Original. On my top ten list of greatest movies of all time.
> 
> TO



 

(remake wasn't too terribly bad, either)


----------



## Cota1992 (Aug 21, 2008)

Office Space


----------



## rochie (Aug 21, 2008)

flyboys good movie not spoiled by overdone love sop


----------



## Njaco (Aug 21, 2008)

What a day! On my day off I was a couch lizard. Started with "Charlie Wilson's War" (should be required viewing for young voters) then it was onto "The Bucket List" (nice movie, enjoyable) but then I ruined it all by watching the only movie that could surpass "Pear Harbour" as not worthy to use on my butt. Its Shark Week on a local TV station around here so it was ......"Jaws III" with Dennis Quaid and Louis Gossest. What dreck!!! Thats 120 minutes I'll never get back.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 21, 2008)

Watched "Hanover Street", 1979 Harrison Ford flick. Typical WW2 love-triangle, non-standard love-triangle ending. Not bad, not one I'd rush out to buy.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 23, 2008)

Kokoda


----------



## rochie (Aug 23, 2008)

just saw mummy 3 had a beufighter in it that sat five in the back had duel controls up front then still had room for a large yak !
oh yeah and had a large side door which was jerry rigged with a bren gun ??????????????
and the actress replacing rachel wiess was crap at an english accent but overall was ok movie


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 23, 2008)

rochie said:


> just saw mummy 3 had a beufighter in it that sat five in the back had duel controls up front then still had room for a large yak !
> oh yeah and had a large side door which was jerry rigged with a bren gun ??????????????
> and the actress replacing rachel wiess was crap at an english accent but overall was ok movie





I love the fact that, when flying, nothing is bolted down (several comments are made upon this fact), yet when landing....on skiis on a glacier....the same Beaufighter will slide to a screeching halt at the very edge of the glacier, tip up pretty much vertically, then slowly flop back down on its belly....with nothing that was un-bolted even shifting position inside. Gotta love Hollywood!

Oh, and the bomb....was just tossed out the side door! 

Otherwise, a turn-your-brain-off entertaining action/comedy.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 24, 2008)

The Green Berets.


----------



## rochie (Aug 24, 2008)

RabidAlien said:


> I love the fact that, when flying, nothing is bolted down (several comments are made upon this fact), yet when landing....on skiis on a glacier....the same Beaufighter will slide to a screeching halt at the very edge of the glacier, tip up pretty much vertically, then slowly flop back down on its belly....with nothing that was un-bolted even shifting position inside. Gotta love Hollywood!
> 
> Oh, and the bomb....was just tossed out the side door!
> 
> Otherwise, a turn-your-brain-off entertaining action/comedy.



yeah he was a good shot with that bomb hiiting a moving jeep first go and the bloke survived that was driving !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 24, 2008)

The Alamo

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2008)

Drums.......trumpets........"Simpson, The Movie" (waits for the laughter to start).


----------



## Cota1992 (Aug 24, 2008)

Band of Brothers


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 25, 2008)

Saw "Death Race" yesterday. Not bad. Violence, entertainment, cool weaponry and really nice cars.


----------



## Cota1992 (Aug 25, 2008)

Monsoon Wedding


----------



## Heinz (Aug 28, 2008)

James May's 20th Century


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2008)

Shooter...Mark Wahlberg, enjoyed it!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2008)

Dexter Eps. 1-3 what a great show! looking forward to more...


----------



## Heinz (Aug 30, 2008)

Star Wars - Return of the Jedi


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 31, 2008)

The Spy Who Came in from the Cold, 1965.

"What the hell do you think spies are? Moral philosophers measuring everything they do against the word of God or Karl Marx? They're not! They're just a bunch of seedy, squalid bastards like me: little men, drunkards, queers, hen-pecked husbands, civil servants playing cowboys and Indians to brighten their rotten little lives. Do you think they sit like monks in a cell, balancing right against wrong?"


----------



## Heinz (Aug 31, 2008)

Half of M*A*S*H season 9


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 2, 2008)

Tremors.

A good unsung, underrated movie.

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2008)

ToughOmbre said:


> Tremors.
> 
> A good unsung, underrated movie.
> 
> TO



Yeah! can't disagree with you there TO...

Not much on the other night....watched Alien Nation.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2008)

Iron Man/Charlie Wilson's War


----------



## Heinz (Sep 3, 2008)

The Wedding Crashers


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2008)

Battlestar Galactica 'Razor'


----------



## rochie (Sep 4, 2008)

blade runner


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2008)

Rogue...Aussie movie about a rather large Salt water croc after a boat load of tourists...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2008)

Beverly Hills Cop 2


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 5, 2008)

Halls of Montezuma. Classic war flick!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 6, 2008)

Combat..a couple of episodes from season 2....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2008)

Stargate Continuum...my Fathers day present from my son....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2008)

World Pipe Band Championships.....8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 8, 2008)

Flight of the Intruder.....(1990)


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 8, 2008)

The Man Who Knew Too Much....(1956)


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 8, 2008)

It Came From Outer Space....(1953)


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> It Came From Outer Space....(1953)



Man, I missed that it was on Foxtel over the weekend...should have set it on the planner..


----------



## rochie (Sep 9, 2008)

jumper and it was crap !


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2008)

Confessions of a Dangerous Mind


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 10, 2008)

First Blood


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 10, 2008)

Arms For Prague.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 10, 2008)

Battle Stations, The Avro Lancaster.....8)


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 10, 2008)

Cops.....Simpsons


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2008)

Iron Man


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 14, 2008)

The Day the Earth stood still (1951)


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 14, 2008)

Mr. Smith Goes To Washington (1939)

One of my all time favorites.

TO


----------



## rochie (Sep 14, 2008)

death sentence, was ok a bit predictable though


----------



## marlin (Sep 16, 2008)

"There Will be Blood" with Daniel Day-lewis. If there is a better actor than this guy, then I don't know him !


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 16, 2008)

"Major Payne"

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 16, 2008)

Watching the Gold Medal game Wheel chair Basketball...Aust. V Canada at the Paralympics, great game so far!

Aussies lead, 3/4 time.... Go AUSSIES!!


----------



## rochie (Sep 17, 2008)

shoot 'em' up


----------



## Pisis (Sep 18, 2008)

Tobruk


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 18, 2008)

The wolfman


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2008)

Dexter eps 10 to 12.....this is a great series!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2008)

Battle of Britain 8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 21, 2008)

Dexter..season 2 eps 1-3...


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 21, 2008)

Just finished watching the new directors cut of "The Warriors". Anyone else seen this version?


----------



## rochie (Sep 21, 2008)

the blue max, george peppard was great in it


----------



## Cota1992 (Sep 21, 2008)

In the heat or the Night, lots of cool trains in it too...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 21, 2008)

88 Minutes with Al Pacino. I really liked this movie.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 21, 2008)

Wildcat said:


> Just finished watching the new directors cut of "The Warriors". Anyone else seen this version?



Yep! Great movie! "Warriors...come out to Play..eee..ay"


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2008)

Transformers.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 22, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Yep! Great movie! "Warriors...come out to Play..eee..ay"



Yep great movie. Did you like the new comic book style the director has gone for? I reakon it looked great myself.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 22, 2008)

"Attack!" 1956, Jack Palance, Lee Marvin, Robert Strauss. Great movie!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2008)

It was a nice addition Andy, was expecting something different though!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 22, 2008)

Where Eagles Dare 

Awesome movie could never get sick of it

sadden to learn that the blonde/female died only five years after it was released ,1965 I think it was


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2008)

Tremors


----------



## muller (Sep 24, 2008)

30 Days of Night, great vampire movie!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 24, 2008)

Band of Brothers, Parts 3, 4, 5 and 6.

TO


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 24, 2008)

Two recent views: Forbidden Kingdom and a Yank in the RAF [which drove me nuts with its historical inaccuracies, the sounds of two bladed prop radial engines when the Spitfires took off and Ty Power going into battle with his canopy rolled back (the better to see him I guess)].


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 24, 2008)

Sands of Iwo Jima....Go Duke!


----------



## Emon_Essex (Sep 24, 2008)

Haven't watched a movie in a while.... waiting for the new Star Wars film to come out on DVD. However I'm watching Mary Tyler Moore on Hulu.com and The Mod Squad via Netflix.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 25, 2008)

Flyboys-the aircraft sound like they've all got P-47 engines


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 26, 2008)

Sargeant York....a classic movie!


----------



## Pisis (Sep 27, 2008)

O Brother, Where Art Thou?

and


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2008)

Reign of Fire..........here there be dragons....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 29, 2008)

Turistors (think that's spelt right) said it was an Adventure turned out to be low level horror


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 29, 2008)

The Forbidden Kingdom. I thought it was a pretty good movie.


----------



## Cota1992 (Sep 30, 2008)

King Corn, made me homesick and wanting to be out west working the land again...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2008)

1408....John Cusack


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 4, 2008)

Iron Man (just came out on DVD)


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 5, 2008)

Circle of friends ,was entertaining enough for me not to go to sleep

The whole reson why I was watching it...couldn't get to sleep


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 5, 2008)

Space Chimps with my son.


----------



## rochie (Oct 5, 2008)

catch 22 then mosquito squadron


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 5, 2008)

Mosquito Squadron

Good movie with some good footage

just about to watch Circle of friends again,mainly because it's on


----------



## rochie (Oct 5, 2008)

109ROAMING said:


> Mosquito Squadron
> 
> Good movie with some good footage
> 
> just about to watch Circle of friends again,mainly because it's on



some great mossie flying footage and some truly awful special effects even for an old movie


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 5, 2008)

Iron Man

Not a bad movie. I am going to have to watch it again though, because I was in and out, with having the flu and all.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 5, 2008)

Flyboys

Love Jennifer Decker in the part of Lucienne. 

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 5, 2008)

Run For Cover....Colorado (USA) (reissue title), with James Cagney, Viveca Lindfors, John Derek and others...from '55. Had me a bit surprised when they started to speak Swedish in the movie..! 

"Why don't you stop feeling sorry for yourself? You think you're the only one in the world ever got a raw deal... There's a lot of people in this world who've had a tougher time than you or me. It comes with the ticket. Nobody guarantees you a free ride. The only difference is, most people don't run for cover. They keep right on going, picking up the pieces the best way they can. But you never hear of them. It's the ones who can't take it, like you - the ones looking for a free ride - who cause all the trouble, everywhere."


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 5, 2008)

rochie said:


> some great mossie flying footage and some truly awful special effects even for an old movie




with you on that

Have you noticed the Mosquitos are bomber variants made to look like one of the Fighter variants

I didn't notice til they were first on the ground


----------



## rochie (Oct 5, 2008)

109ROAMING said:


> with you on that
> 
> Have you noticed the Mosquitos are bomber variants made to look like one of the Fighter variants
> 
> I didn't notice til they were first on the ground



yeah saw that the plexiglass nose was just painted over but you could see the bomb aimers flat panel, ialso wondered if they used real mossies for all the crash landings


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 5, 2008)

rochie said:


> I also wondered if they used real mossies for all the crash landings


I bl**dy hope not..! 

My last one for now, Paratroop Command from '59.....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 5, 2008)

The Bucket List and Iron Man. Both I thought were great movies.


----------



## rochie (Oct 5, 2008)

some looked pretty real to me but i also think they used the same ones shot from differing angles


----------



## Lan Zeird (Oct 6, 2008)

Dark Horse


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 6, 2008)

rochie said:


> yeah saw that the plexiglass nose was just painted over but you could see the bomb aimers flat panel, ialso wondered if they used real mossies for all the crash landings




Yep I heard they did

For one of the landing crashes anyway

taxied at high speed then up goes the gear!

What one of those would be worth now...

I'd kill for one of the Merlins alone


----------



## trackend (Oct 6, 2008)

Above Us The waves Mrs Miniver


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2008)

The Winter War on World Movie channel about Finland's battle with Russia in 1939-40. Good Movie!


----------



## Cota1992 (Oct 6, 2008)

Crash


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2008)

To see what all the fuss is about, Breakfast At Tiffanys.....


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 6, 2008)

Any good, Lucky? I've heard about it, too, but never seen it.


----------



## rochie (Oct 8, 2008)

american gangster


----------



## Cota1992 (Oct 8, 2008)

In Burges, low key but pretty good.

I liked Breakfast at Tiffanys myself.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 8, 2008)

The Mummy (1999) 

Is Rachel Weisz hot, or what!

TO


----------



## muller (Oct 10, 2008)

Falling Down was on tv here last night, Micheal Douglas goes mad with a bag of guns in L.A. 

I forgot how good this movie is!


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 10, 2008)

Guadalcanal Diary


----------



## Cota1992 (Oct 10, 2008)

The Mouse that Roared


----------



## No_Nickname (Oct 11, 2008)

Just watched Scarface 8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2008)

Evolution and Jumper....


----------



## Pisis (Oct 12, 2008)

Transsiberian (2008, US)


----------



## Pisis (Oct 12, 2008)

Kunsten å tenke negativt (2006, Norway)
_(The Art of Negative Thinking)_






What an amazing (and amazingly sad) movie!


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 13, 2008)

Started watching Starsky Hutch....


----------



## rochie (Oct 13, 2008)

tuskegee airmen, was ok but spoilt by bad special effects but guess it was made on a very small budget


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2008)

Kingpin


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 13, 2008)

Colditz.


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 13, 2008)

109ROAMING said:


> Colditz.




Wasn't that a FRIKKIN AWESOME show???? Damian Lewis....man, I haven't been disappointed in anything he's done so far!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 15, 2008)

A Sound of Thunder....reasonable.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 15, 2008)

Tora! Tora! Tora!

TO


----------



## rochie (Oct 15, 2008)

the last king of scotland


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2008)

American Graffiti....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 16, 2008)

RabidAlien said:


> Wasn't that a FRIKKIN AWESOME show???? Damian Lewis....man, I haven't been disappointed in anything he's done so far!




Yeah man it was awesome

love the ending


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 19, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> American Graffiti....



No kidding! That's one of my favourite movies! Did you enjoy it also?


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 19, 2008)

Mongol. Awesome movie, if you don't mind reading subtitles.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 22, 2008)

Hmm... rented Gone In 60 Seconds AGAIN. The original of course, only seen the Nicholas Cage one once.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 23, 2008)

The original's way better!

just like the original italian jobs better than the modern one

last show I saw was Top Gear


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 23, 2008)

The Train


----------



## Negative Creep (Oct 23, 2008)

Invasion USA - evil terrorist invade Miami but they reckoned without the awesome force of Chuck Norris and Chuck Norris' beard. Not to mention his deadly accurate fired-from-the-hip twin Uzis. Plus there's a rocket launcher duel - what's not to like?


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 23, 2008)

Delta Farce.......

Funniest movie ever. Its about 3 friends who join the army and they were on a C-130 going to Iraq. The pilots paniced and dropped the Humvee which the three guys were sleeping in. They woke up and thought they were in Iraq when it was really Mexico.


----------



## Cota1992 (Oct 24, 2008)

The Bucket List

Awesome movie


----------



## rochie (Oct 24, 2008)

the bridges of toko ri


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 24, 2008)

Watched Bullitt again as well. Next up: Dr. Zhivago, first watching. If anyone is interested, I can leave a review after I've seen it.


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 24, 2008)

"Delta Farce"....I still laugh thinkin about that movie! 

"What we got here is a Mexican Standoff!"
"Down here, we just call it a Standoff."



Just got done watching the latest "Hulk" movie. I must say, they really came back and recovered from the total gaff of the first one. Also dragged Tony Stark (aka Iron Man) and S.H.I.E.L.D. into it, so the next instalment should be interesting.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 25, 2008)

watching the steal a million thing

about how some guy cheated in Who wants to be a millionaire


----------



## rochie (Oct 25, 2008)

the boy in the striped pyjama's
absolutely awsome movie about the son of a concentration camp komendant who thinks the camp is a farm and befriends an inmate his own age.
my daughter's reading the book at school thats why we saw it


----------



## Cota1992 (Oct 25, 2008)

Six days in June: The war that redefined the Middle East

Pretty good documentry about the 6 day war with some good footage


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 25, 2008)

Analyze that

can't say I enjoyed it ,which is why I left early


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 25, 2008)

Emon_Essex said:


> No kidding! That's one of my favourite movies! Did you enjoy it also?



Enjoy it!? I LOVE that move! It's a cult movie in Sweden! Real cars and real music!

Just now I'm watching, ....tick...tick...tick.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 26, 2008)

Stand By For Action....from '42.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 26, 2008)

Tremors

TO


----------



## Cota1992 (Oct 27, 2008)

The Battle of Franklin:Five hours in the Valley of Death


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 30, 2008)

Dr. Zhivago was excellent! Next up: Lawrence of Arabia.


----------



## Cota1992 (Oct 30, 2008)

Erik the Viking


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 30, 2008)

The Mummy (1932) with Boris Karloff.

An all-time great!

TO


----------



## Cota1992 (Oct 31, 2008)

The Thomas Crowne Affair..
Lame, now I know why I never saw it all these years


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 31, 2008)

ToughOmbre said:


> The Mummy (1932) with Boris Karloff.
> 
> An all-time great!
> 
> TO



Awesome man! I purchased this a few weeks back. Karloff is terrific, as usual!


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 31, 2008)

"John Adams" (HBO mini-series, like "Band of Brothers"). Watched episodes 1 2 yeasterday. Awesome!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 3, 2008)

Starship Troopers 3 - Marauder rather average...


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2008)

House. 80's horror movie.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 3, 2008)

Young Frankenstein

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2008)

Quantum of Solace


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 3, 2008)

"Eagle Eye". Turn off all "reality", engage conspiracy drive, and enjoy!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 3, 2008)

Ironman


----------



## Amsel (Nov 3, 2008)

Body of Lies. Hell of a movie.


----------



## Cota1992 (Nov 3, 2008)

The Sand Pebbles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 3, 2008)

The Mortal Storm (1940)

This was the first Hollywood movie to name Hitler specifically. According to the Swiss consulate at the time, the Nazis intended to "punish" everyone involved in the production of the film, once Germany won the war. At least that's the legend.

A strange thing for me was seeing one of my favorite actors, Ward Bond, playing the role of a Nazi, wearing a swastika armband. 

TO


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 4, 2008)

The Entity  Freaked the crap outta me!


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 5, 2008)

The Bridge on the River Kwai


----------



## Cota1992 (Nov 6, 2008)

27 Dresses
Not too bad of a chick flick, nice light stuff to relax in the evening..


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 17, 2008)

From Netflix: Battle of Britain. I have to admit, I fell asleep halfway through it....
Also picked up a few DVD's from Walmart: Sleepless in Seatle and Days of Thunder. Both good!


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 17, 2008)

Run Silent Run Deep


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 17, 2008)

RabidAlien said:


> Run Silent Run Deep



Is that the movie with an American destroyer playing cat and mouse with a German U-boat?


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 17, 2008)

I saw Paschendaele during the great outage really good WW1


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 18, 2008)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Is that the movie with an American destroyer playing cat and mouse with a German U-boat?



Nope, it was the American submarine trying to sink a Japanese destroyer, then dueling it out with a Japanese sub.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 18, 2008)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Is that the movie with an American destroyer playing cat and mouse with a German U-boat?



Vas, you're thinking of the 1957 movie "The Enemy Below".

Curt Jurgens (U-boat captain) and Robert Mitchum (destroyer captain).

TO


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 18, 2008)

The Hunchback of Notre Dame (1939)

TO


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 18, 2008)

ToughOmbre said:


> Vas, you're thinking of the 1957 movie "The Enemy Below".
> 
> Curt Jurgens (U-boat captain) and Robert Mitchum (destroyer captain).
> 
> TO



Yeah, that's the one. Thanks TO.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 18, 2008)

The last movie I saw was actually while the forum was down and that would be:

James Bond: A Quantom Solace.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh and I started watching Miami Vice.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The last movie I saw was actually while the forum was down and that would be:
> 
> James Bond: A Quantom Solace.



Worth a look Chris?


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 20, 2008)

Pride and Prejudice, the 2005 version starring Keira Knightley.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 26, 2008)

War and Peace


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 26, 2008)

"John Adams", the miniseries. Just finished it last night.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2008)

Picked up a 4 DVD set of Hitchcock's early movies for $5 and have been watching for the past few days. 20 movies on DVD! "The Lodger", "Secret Agent", The 39 Steps", "The Lady Vanishes", etc., etc., etc..... Love it!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 29, 2008)

"Lucky you"

about a guy who plays poker but his relationship with his dad is not good ,ends up versing his dad in some world poker competition ,he folds on a winning hand to let him win ,he as predicted ends up with the "Girl"


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 29, 2008)

The Last Boyscout.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 29, 2008)

The great Waldo pepper.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 30, 2008)

Mel Gibson's Apocalypto


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 2, 2008)

A Quantom Solace


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 2, 2008)

Domino, still not sure I liked it or not?...so I guess it was rather average..


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 2, 2008)

The untouchables.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 5, 2008)

Sink the Bismarck....still a great flick!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 5, 2008)

In the Deep


----------



## rochie (Dec 5, 2008)

mr brookes


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 5, 2008)

The right stuff.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 6, 2008)

Yesterday saw the last half of 'JFK'.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 6, 2008)

Snowman And The Bandit....


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 7, 2008)

"Rambo" followed by "The Wraith"


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 7, 2008)

Highlander Endgame


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2008)

Cool Hand Luke


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 8, 2008)

The best of Top Gear


----------



## Njaco (Dec 8, 2008)

Just took my kids to see "Madagascar: Back 2 Africa" - I have to say, wasn't that bad. The flight scenes were hilarious especially when they fell back to earth!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 8, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Just took my kids to see "Madagascar: Back 2 Africa" - O have to say, wasn't that bad. The flight scenes were hilarious especially when they fell back to earth!



Interesting, I saw the first Madagascar on a flight across the pond. For a flick meant for kiddies, it did have a few good chuckles.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 9, 2008)

"I am Legand" Have to say I was abit disappointed, I think I'll stick to my "Omega man" DVD instead.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 9, 2008)

me too.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 9, 2008)

Pulp fiction


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 11, 2008)

Watching 'The Thing' on the SciFi channel.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 12, 2008)

Broken arrow


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 13, 2008)

Real old John Wayne...Riders of Destiny (1933) hadn't seen this one before...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 17, 2008)

Blade Runner.


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 17, 2008)

Watched "We Were Soldiers" yesterday. Can't coat it in anything macho-sounding...that movie makes me frikkin cry.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2008)

latest version of ...Journey to the Centre of the Earth...bit on the corny side, but harmless....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 21, 2008)

Flykids or something like that

Really painful to watch in some parts

Not recommended


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2008)

Firefox....


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 21, 2008)

Australia


----------



## evangilder (Dec 21, 2008)

How was it, Wildcat? Saw the previews for it here and was wondering if it was any good.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 21, 2008)

RabidAlien said:


> Watched "We Were Soldiers" yesterday. Can't coat it in anything macho-sounding...that movie makes me frikkin cry.



RA, an all-time favorite of mine. If you've got the DVD you have to watch the "deleted scenes". Talk about crying.

TO


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 21, 2008)

Where Eagles Dare


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 21, 2008)

ToughOmbre said:


> RA, an all-time favorite of mine. If you've got the DVD you have to watch the "deleted scenes". Talk about crying.
> 
> TO



My fav of those is the scene with Plumley and the little 2ndLT, when Plumley gets reamed for not wearing his ribbons, and gets sent back to the barracks and told not to return until he's wearing his highest medal. So he comes back wearing _nothing _but the CMH around his neck.  

Still....when Moore's wife is handing out the telegrams, I'm bawling.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2008)

Beowulf and Hot Fuzz....


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 21, 2008)

evangilder said:


> How was it, Wildcat? Saw the previews for it here and was wondering if it was any good.



Eric, the wife and I loved it, we thought it was a blast! If you're going to see it, do so on the big screen as its epic scale will be lost somewhat on DVD. Also remember it'a a long movie at roughly 2.5 hours long.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2008)

An alltime classic...Porky's!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 22, 2008)

Just got my 5 DVD set "Crusade in the Pacific", 10 hours in all...

Covers the pre-war buildup of Japan right through to post-war occupation. 100% archival footage from captured Japanese and Allied films. Some of which, I've never seen before. And there is plenty of sweet aircraft footage, too!

I'm only on the first disc, 4 to go


----------



## Njaco (Dec 22, 2008)

Just watched "The Dark Knight". Is this the best movie series about a comic book hero ever??!! Fantastic!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 23, 2008)

Ten to 12 

Really crap ,I need a good movie


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 23, 2008)

GrauGeist said:


> Just got my 5 DVD set "Crusade in the Pacific", 10 hours in all...
> 
> Covers the pre-war buildup of Japan right through to post-war occupation. 100% archival footage from captured Japanese and Allied films. Some of which, I've never seen before. And there is plenty of sweet aircraft footage, too!
> 
> I'm only on the first disc, 4 to go



An interesting series for sure, just ignore the Battle of Milne Bay segment


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 23, 2008)

Mr. Smith Goes To Washington (1939)

Jimmy Stewart at his best!

TO


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 24, 2008)

Bat21 I hear the whisky kind is good 

Has to be the most predictable movie ever made


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2008)

Hancock


----------



## muller (Dec 24, 2008)

Cloverfield, not bad!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 25, 2008)

Underworld Evolution and now I'm watching The Seventh Seal by Ingmar Bergman....

40 Movies You MUST See In 2009 - Red Carpet Photos, Hollywood Pictures, Movie Stills, Actor Photos, Film Shots | MSN Movies UK | MSN Entertainment UK | MSN UK


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 25, 2008)

Watched death race last night not bad


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 25, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Just watched "The Dark Knight". Is this the best movie series about a comic book hero ever??!! Fantastic!



I agree!

I just watched "Mongol". Very good film but I wanted to see so much more!

.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 26, 2008)

ToraToraTora

Was quite surprised how good it was


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2008)

The Dark Knight....have to say awesome!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 28, 2008)

Indiana Jones and the crystal skull thingy....


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Dec 28, 2008)

All right.

This isn't the last movie that I saw, properly speaking. But it's the last movie that I've re-run, for the third time in 20 years.

I'm talking of "Always" - a film directed by Steven Spielberg, with Richard Dreyfus, Holly Hunter, John Goodman, came out waaaay back in 1989. AND it's a remake of a WW II film "A Guy named Joe" that came out in 1943.

IF you love aviation...and if, like me, you are an incurable romantic at heart...watch it, if you don't have a DVD of it already. 'Nuff said.


----------



## v2 (Dec 28, 2008)

"Australia".Starring Hugh Jackman and Nicole Kidman.


----------



## spit5 (Dec 28, 2008)

The Objective 8)


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 28, 2008)

"The Dark Knight".

I might be in the minority, but I did not think it was a "great" movie. Very good but not great.

TO


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 28, 2008)

Firebirds


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 29, 2008)

Finished watching "Zulu".


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 29, 2008)

Ironman


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 29, 2008)

Transformers....


----------



## rochie (Dec 29, 2008)

saw ironman last night


----------



## ratdog (Dec 29, 2008)

AVIATION: A FILMED HISTORY its 24 videos long8)


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 30, 2008)

Resident Evil: Degeneration


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 30, 2008)

"Shooter"

Excellent movie!

My favorite line is by Mr. Rate, the old ballistics/firearms expert.....

"They also said that artificial sweeteners were safe, WMDs were in Iraq and Anna Nicole married for love."

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2009)

Quantum of Solace.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 1, 2009)

"The Twilight Zone" marathon on New Years Eve.

TO


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2009)

Cloverfield. And it was MUCH better than I expected. If you like the old Godzilla movies, you'll like Cloverfield. Well done.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 1, 2009)

ToughOmbre said:


> "The Twilight Zone" marathon on New Years Eve.
> 
> TO




 I caught a few episodes, in between movies my wif' wanted to watch. BTW....there's a complete set of them available now....
Amazon.com: Twilight Zone: The Complete Definitive Collection: Twilight Zone: Movies TV

Matt, I agree. Cloverfield was awesome! Also loved the ending....real life doesn't always turn out sickeningly sweet and happy.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 2, 2009)

The Naked Gun: Police Squad.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2009)

Australia.....Crikey!.....didn't mind it at all!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 2, 2009)

Really wanna see that,it looks good

Paradise view ,was quite different


----------



## muller (Jan 2, 2009)

Carry on Screaming! Still a classic, that Fenella Fielding was one sexy woman! 

FRYING TONIGHT!!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 4, 2009)

Last train to Freo

Was on the edge of my seat biting my fingernails ,one hellava movie


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2009)

Big Country....one of the classics!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2009)

The Maltese Falcon....


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 9, 2009)

I should have posted this a week ago when I saw it, but I didn't for some reason.

Valkyrie. It was rather well done. They even had a real P-40, Bf 109s (NON-Buchons!, though there was one in a hangar) and Tante Jus! The one thing that bothered me was that everyone had a British accent, that is except for Tom Cruise who, of course, had an American accent and Hitler! Hitler was the only person in the entire movie who had a German accent.


----------



## javlin (Jan 9, 2009)

Saw Benjamin Buttons on New Year's Eve and was really a good movie,it told a story,not relying on special effects but good acting and writing.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh man Cory! what a tease! I really wana see that movie!

Last movie I watched was "Candy" a real mind shaker


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2009)

The Day the Earth Stood Still...was ok....like the original better...


----------



## Geedee (Jan 10, 2009)

Soul Survivor !. Featuring Richard Baseheart and based on a B25 that crashes in a desert....and the crew are all ghosts but you dont kmow that until half way through the film. 

brilliant !


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 10, 2009)

"Back To Bataan" (1945)

TO


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 11, 2009)

Gran Torino. Pretty good, but all the actors were trash except Clint.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 11, 2009)

The Hulk. It was okay. About 30 minutes too long. The Dark Knight was MUCH better.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2009)

The Enemy Below....'57. Tell me something fellas, WHEN was the last good navy flick made, allied OR axis? Seem to be all airforce or army....


----------



## Colin1 (Jan 12, 2009)

Transporter 3

Really wish I hadn't


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2009)

Waste of time mate?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 12, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> The Enemy Below....'57. Tell me something fellas, WHEN was the last good navy flick made, allied OR axis? Seem to be all airforce or army....



How about "Das Boot" (1981) and "The Caine Mutiny" (1954)

But you're right Lucky, not many IMO.

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 12, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> The Enemy Below....'57. Tell me something fellas, WHEN was the last good navy flick made, allied OR axis? Seem to be all airforce or army....



How about Pearl Harbor Oh, wait, did I say that. I though you said the worst Naval based war movie.


----------



## Colin1 (Jan 12, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Waste of time mate?



Well, yeah
Put it this way, if you've seen Transporter 1 you've seen 2 and 3.
Absolutely nothing new to offer.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 13, 2009)

"Men of Honor" wasn't too incredibly bad. Not really war-related, but it was Navy.

For accuracy, the most accurate modern movies relating to the Navy would have to be "McHale's Navy" or "Down Periscope". Everything else is just Hollywood screwups.


----------



## Negative Creep (Jan 16, 2009)

I did rather enjoy Hunt for Red October and Crimson Tide as well.............


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 16, 2009)

CSI

Gil Grissom's last episode was a good one.

TO


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 16, 2009)

"Fistfull of Dollars". Target's got a couple of double-feature DVD's, this and "A Few Dollars More" were in one. Also got the "Good, Bad, and the Ugly" and "Hang Em High" to watch, too.

Good times!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2009)

Pitch Black


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 17, 2009)

"Planet Of The Apes" 

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2009)

The Duel....always getting nervous around dirty old oil rigs!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 18, 2009)

Saw "Gran Turino" with Dad this weekend. Excellent movie! Even learned a racial slur or two that I hadn't heard before!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 20, 2009)

Saw "Casino" on AMC, pretty [email protected] good.


----------



## thewritingwriter89 (Jan 20, 2009)

Valkryie. Best war movie in a long time. Probably the most realistic strafing scene I've ever seen.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2009)

Chronicles of Riddick....


----------



## Pisis (Jan 21, 2009)

Waltz With Bashir

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylzO9vbEpPg_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8BdpN8nqGI_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AiPs8NjTpU_


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 22, 2009)

Max Payne. For a movie based (roughly) on a video game, it wasn't the worst I've seen. Glad I missed it in the theaters, though. I place this in the "grab a six-pack and a movie nite" category.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 24, 2009)

X-Files I want to believe


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 24, 2009)

Watched "Flags of Our Fathers" again. Great movie!

TO


----------



## renrich (Jan 24, 2009)

Last movie I saw was on TV, "My Darling Clementine" a John Ford movie with Henry Fonda, Ward Bond, Victor Mature, a Wyatt Earp story filmed in the 40s, I think. Speaking of movies about the Navy, recently read a story about John Ford. For those who are unfamiliar, one of the best directors ever and known for having a bad temper. He was in the Navy in WW2 and actually filmed the Japanese attack on Midway island. Anyway, during the filming of "Mr Roberts", Henry Fonda was complaining to Ford that he was missing some of the "nuances" of the story line. Ford got up from his chair, called Fonda "a clueless SOB" and hit him in the jaw. Fonda never worked for Ford again. IMO the best US Navy films ever were "They Were Expendable" a Ford film and "Task Force" released around 1948, when I saw it first, with Gary Cooper and Walter Brennan.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 24, 2009)

ToughOmbre said:


> Watched "Flags of Our Fathers" again. Great movie!
> 
> TO



It is. I just saw "Letter from Iwo Jima" which is great as well. There are not many warmovies from the Japanese side.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 25, 2009)

*The Lives of Others *(Das Leben der Anderen)






The Lives of Others - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 26, 2009)

"Witless Protection". Larry the Cable Guy. Funny as heck!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2009)

Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan

Is that me back in your cool book Dan?


----------



## rochie (Feb 2, 2009)

hitman, suprisingly not that bad a movie


----------



## Heinz (Feb 2, 2009)

Taken 

Plot and pacing was bit off. But it was ok.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan
> 
> Is that me back in your cool book Dan?



Well you're in my good books...my favourite ST movie...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 4, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Well you're in my good books...my favourite ST movie...



KHAAAANNNNN!!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2009)

The Malta Story....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 4, 2009)

"The Magnificent Seven" (1960)

Along with "Tombstone", one of my favorite westerns. 

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 4, 2009)

Saw "O Brother where Art Thou" again this weekend. Have seen it several times and it still makes me laugh.
Charles Durning was in top form in this movie.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2009)

Flyboys...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 4, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Flyboys...



Love Jennifer Decker as Lucienne. 

TO


----------



## sturmer (Feb 5, 2009)

Meet the spartans


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 5, 2009)

Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home....


----------



## Heinz (Feb 5, 2009)

One Foot In The Grave series 6


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 5, 2009)

Clear and Present Danger.


----------



## sturmer (Feb 6, 2009)

Band of Brothers and a classic in my eyes J*A*G


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2009)

Gremlins....


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 7, 2009)

Sea of Sand


----------



## Pisis (Feb 7, 2009)

*Особенности национальной рыбалки* (Peculiarities of the National Fishing)
Dir. Aleksandr Rogozhkin, Russia, 1998


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2009)

633 Squadron....just for the Mosquitos!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2009)

633 Squadron.....A personal old favourite,


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 8, 2009)

The Green Berets. blah..


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 8, 2009)

Sahara (1943)

Bogie as Sgt. Joe Gunn

Outstanding! 

TO


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 8, 2009)

Good movie TO. The remakes not bad either.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 8, 2009)

Wildcat said:


> Good movie TO. The remakes not bad either.



Never realized there was a remake Wildcat. Gonna have to watch it.

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 10, 2009)

Sahara is a great flick...must watch it soon...!!

...Rogue Assassin...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 10, 2009)

Star Trek...Resurrection.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Star Trek...Resurrection.



Had a wee nip Jan...thats Insurrection my good man!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 13, 2009)

Clint Eastwood's Gran Torino...not bad at all!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2009)

...and Escape from L.A.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2009)

On Her Majesty's Secret Service


----------



## Negative Creep (Feb 16, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> ...and Escape from L.A.




As much as I love Carpenter that is a painfully bad film


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 16, 2009)

West Side Story

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2009)

Without a Paddle (Without a Paddle (2004))


----------



## Negative Creep (Feb 16, 2009)

Quarantine - which is a remake of the Spanish film [Rec]. I like horror films and don't get scared easily, but [Rec] was absolutely terrifying. Quarantine perhaps not quite as much, probably because it's a very close remake so I already knew what would happen. Still, if you like horror films check either one out!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 16, 2009)

Secret admirer


----------



## rochie (Feb 17, 2009)

tropic thunder and taken


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Feb 17, 2009)

I saw Leon again last week, great movie, this would be the third time I saw it. First time I was just a kid and I saw it at the cinema


----------



## muller (Feb 17, 2009)

Leon is great, Natalie is legal now too!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 17, 2009)

Band of Brothers

Part 1 and Part 2

TO


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 18, 2009)

ToughOmbre said:


> Band of Brothers
> 
> Part 1 and Part 2
> 
> TO



Pretty good series TO, the nightdrop on June 5th was displayed excellentely.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 18, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Pretty good series TO, the nightdrop on June 5th was displayed excellentely.



Best depiction of the D-Day airborne assault that I've ever seen Vas. 

TO


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Feb 19, 2009)

muller said:


> Leon is great, Natalie is legal now too!



Good point


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 19, 2009)

Barton Fink.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 20, 2009)

Star Trek V: The Final Frontier.....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 20, 2009)

Goldfinger

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 21, 2009)

The Odd Couple from '68....


----------



## Negative Creep (Feb 23, 2009)

Alien Raiders - rubbish name, surprisingly good non-cheesy film


----------



## rochie (Feb 23, 2009)

kitchen nightmares USA, gorden ramsey in new jersey visited the worst kitchen i have ever seen, ran by two complete nobs giving my fine profesion a bad name, bloody funny in places though


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 23, 2009)

TCM was doing war movies on Saturday. 

In the AM watched "Thirty Seconds Over Tokyo".

Then in the evening it was....

"From Here To Eternity"
"They Were Expendable"
"Destination Tokyo"

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 23, 2009)

Good ones TO!
Last Days Of WWII and The Berlin Airlift....


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 28, 2009)

Battle of the Bulge....1965


----------



## Njaco (Feb 28, 2009)

"Defiance"


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2009)

Fearless Jet Li.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2009)

Slumdog Millionaire


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Feb 28, 2009)

Master and Commander, The Far Side of the World- Russell Crowe.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 1, 2009)

Cloverfield....

Honestly, what was all the hype about??


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2009)

The Dark Knight


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 2, 2009)

Apollo 13.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 3, 2009)

Went and saw the Curious Case of Benjamin Button. It was pretty good. Very melancoly throughout the movie.

Also saw Taken. It wasn't as good as I thought it was going to be.


----------



## sturmer (Mar 3, 2009)

Generation Kill (series)


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 3, 2009)

Miracle at St. Anna. Don't waste your money.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 3, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> Miracle at St. Anna. Don't waste your money.



Spike Lee's work right. Never liked him, espeically after the fight he caused wiht Clint Eastwood.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 3, 2009)

"Action in the North Atlantic" (1943)

Bogie is the best!

TO


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 3, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Spike Lee's work right. Never liked him, espeically after the fight he caused wiht Clint Eastwood.



Yep. I thought I'd rent it, see what it was like...just to give him and the guys from the 92nd Infantry the benefit of the doubt. I still respect the 92nd and all they went through, but I will never rent anything that has anything remotely to do with Spike Lee. Ever.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 3, 2009)

Gotcha, not disrespecting the 92nd, but I'm not planning on watching the movie. From I can conclude, Spike Lee is as bad as Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson.


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 4, 2009)

That's one of the problems I've run across with anything related to black servicemen (Army, Navy, Air Corps) during WW2. Books, movies, etc, they all seem to focus more on the "oh, we were so oppressed" that its hard to get their actual stories. They all want to portray their leaders as redneck racists (granted, there were probably quite a few), but other books I've read from white authors talk very highly of the black troops they came in contact with, whether they were combat or service troops. So I get the impression that the troops themselves were fairly non-biased, whereas the authors/movie directors are still trying to push the whole "we were segregated!" theme.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah, hard to find a movie that doesn't embellish in that.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Mar 4, 2009)

Jeez, that's a shame. I wonder if the movie "Days of Glory" is like that, the war movie about French North African soldiers during World War Two. I've wanted to see it, but I've heard that they do not talk about the atrocities that they committed in Italy, during Monte Cassino. Not that I don't support them for helping to fight Germany, but I'm not crazy about portraying all of the good stuff that people did in movies without talking about anything negative. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 4, 2009)

Yep. "War is Hell." Trying to gloss over and glamorize it only serves to encourage future generations to start more. War will always be with us...there will always be die-hards who think that violence is the best/only answer...but if more people realized how horrific it is, maybe we'd be more inclined to find alternative methods.

I've looked at that movie several times at Blockbusters, but haven't rented it yet. Anyone seen it? For that matter, did anyone see the recent "Valkyrie" or "Defiance"?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 4, 2009)

King Kong vs. Godzilla, '63 and King Kong Escapes '68.....


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Mar 4, 2009)

Nah RA, haven't seen any of those yet. I thought about seeing Valkyrie at the movies, but I'm not really crazy about Tom Cruise. Definance, I might try to see soon.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 4, 2009)

The Wild One....'53


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 5, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> For that matter, did anyone see the recent "Valkyrie" or "Defiance"?




Not yet but certainly interested in seeing both...sometime soon...


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 7, 2009)

"Australia". Excellent movie! Takes place in the months leading up to the attack on Darwin, so there's not alot about WW2, but still an awesome movie! 

Next question may contain spoiler:





























One little questionable point, though....the Japanese didn't actually land troops on Mission Island, did they? And if they did....why just a 10-man Recon patrol?


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 8, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> "Australia". Excellent movie! Takes place in the months leading up to the attack on Darwin, so there's not alot about WW2, but still an awesome movie!
> 
> Next question may contain spoiler:
> 
> One little questionable point, though....the Japanese didn't actually land troops on Mission Island, did they? And if they did....why just a 10-man Recon patrol?



Nah mate...didn't happen in reality....


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 8, 2009)

Didn't think so. Darn Hollywood.....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 8, 2009)

"Black book" Comes highly recommended from me


----------



## Heinz (Mar 8, 2009)

Citizen Kane 

Orson Welles brilliance that rightly gave this movie the 'greatest of all time' badge.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2009)

Hellboy II


----------



## Njaco (Mar 11, 2009)

Rabid, took my son to see "Defiance" and its not a bad movie. Kinda reminded me of the war movies from the '50s. Patriotic, the horrors, etc. But I have to give them some kudos for getting equipment right. Theres a Pkw IIII that stunned me.

Since I was ordered to switch to digital, a few of my local channels have extra channels now to play with. One has started showing a station called "This" which shows nothing but movies (except for "Mr. Ed" and "The Patty Duke Show" in the morning) and the last 24 hours have been great! This is a list of what they showed since yesterday....

"The Battle of Britain"
"Force 10 From Navarone"
"The Mackenzie Break"
"Attack"
"633 Squadron"
"Mosquito Squadron" (_or was it 633 Sqdrn_?)
"The Train"

I loved it!


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 11, 2009)

Heh....I'd have my VCR or DVR-recorder goin the whole day!


----------



## sturmer (Mar 13, 2009)

Zodiac. not a bad movie if you like unsolved murders


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 13, 2009)

Got my VCR running at the moment...James Cagney

The Fighting 69th and Captains of the Clouds.


----------



## Patrick1974 (Mar 13, 2009)

The battle of Britain.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2009)

The Forbidden Kingdom.


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 14, 2009)

"A Walk In The Sun" (1945). Wuz wandering around Wallyworld a couple of weeks ago, waiting for them to change the oil in my wife's car, and while looking through the DVD's for any old "Hogan's Heroes" or "Twilight Zone" specials, I found a "War Movies Collection". 20 old war-movies, ranging between 1942-1989....for $5. Yep. I picked it up. Just got a chance to start watchin it last night. On the disc(s):

1: A Walk In The Sun (1945, Dana Andrews)
Gung Ho (1943, Randolph Scott)
Go For Broke (1951, Van Johnson)
Corrregidor (1943, Otto Kruger)
Ski Troop Attack (1960, Roger Corman Film)

2 Casablanca Express (1989, Glenn Ford)
The Steel Claw (1961, George Montgomery)
Desert Commandos (1967, Umberto Lenzi Film)
Minesweeper (1943, Richard Arlen)
Bombs Over Burma (1943, Anna May Wong)

3 Commandos (1968, Lee Van Cleef)
Pacific Inferno (1979, Jim Brown)
The Battle Of The Eagles (1979, Bekim Fehmiu)
Submarine Alert (1943, Richard Arlen)
The Dawn Express (1942, Michael Whalen)

4 Five For Hell (1967, Klaus Kinski)
Black Brigade (1970, Stephen Boyd)
Heroes in Hell (1973, Klaus Kinski)
Submarine Base (1943, John Litel)
Aerial Gunner (1943, Robert Mitchum)


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 14, 2009)

Any Wednesday
The Maltese Falcon
The Cincinnati Kid


----------



## Negative Creep (Mar 19, 2009)

The Punisher: War Zone


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2009)

Dragon Wars...


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 20, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Dragon Wars...



 worst....movie....ever....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2009)

Was rather ordinary...


----------



## Messy1 (Mar 20, 2009)

Rented Appaloosa last weekend. Pretty decent western with Viggo Mortenson, Ed Harris, and Jeremy Irons in the lead roles. Worth seeing.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2009)

Never Say Never Again


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 21, 2009)

Race for Witch Mountain. Not a bad one to take your kids to.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 21, 2009)

Helicopter logging on Vancouver Island in British Columbia... Wonder what my relative would have to say about that, he did it at the same place in the 1920's and 30's....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 21, 2009)

The Watchmen, kinda dark and messed up, otherwise ok.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2009)

Cloverfield, didn't mind it actually...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2009)

Didn't see what all the fuzz was about with Cloverfield.....

Rocky V
I Am Legend
The Ninth Gate


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2009)

Austin Powers


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 23, 2009)

"The Big Lebowski" - AWESOME


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Didn't see what all the fuzz was about with Cloverfield.....



Neither did I.....but was curious to have a squiz and it popped up at a convenient time.


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 24, 2009)

"Cloverfield" was your typical monster-eats-NewYork flick, sorta horror-meets-SciFi....the thing I really liked about it was the ending. Gets boring when the hero/heroine always manage to miraculously survive and walk/ride/fly off into the sunsets to live happily ever after in a world where it rains jellybeans and butterflies poop rainbows. Its not one I would buy, but it was a refreshing ending. Coulda done without the flashback video clips, but otherwise okay.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 24, 2009)

Unforgiven

What a modern day classic!!!!


----------



## Messy1 (Mar 24, 2009)

Did they ever explain how the monster in Cloverfield came to be?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 25, 2009)

Messy1 said:


> Did they ever explain how the monster in Cloverfield came to be?


D*mn good question mate!

Today, 
The F.B.I Story with James Stewart from '59....8)


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 25, 2009)

Not in the movie, no. I did find that to be pretty poorly done. In the director's commentaries, as the were describing creating the monster, its supposed to be something that lives at the bottom of the deepest parts of the ocean, and was washed up/lost and ended up in the harbor. Its a baby of its kind (kinda hard to imagine that we'd miss seeing an adult!), scared/lost/lonely/confused, and freaks out when it hits that cargo ship, thus going postal and eating New York. Woulda been nice to have a news-clip in there somewhere explaining that...


----------



## Messy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

I assumed it was something along the lines of Godzilla, mutated by radiation, or a government experiment.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 26, 2009)

Good old Audie Murphy.....No Name on the Bullet.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 26, 2009)

Lost Highway 

A David Lynch film, his emphisis of course being on sound more than the visual medium. Thought provoking film.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 26, 2009)

Sounds good mate

"Death Sentence" anyone seen it? 

Normal guy , 2 sons ,wife big house.A violent gang robery results in one of his sons being killed .He tracks down and kills the guy who killed his son ,then the gang take revenge and go after this guys family and him . Having killed his wife and possibly his other son and thinking he was dead .He escapes from hospital and goes and buys a double barrel shot gun........ Goes and tears these "Gangsters" lives apart 

One sweet movie! with some awesome scenes plus great music .Highly recommended


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 26, 2009)

"The Abominable Snowman of the Himalayas" (1957) 

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2009)

Tropic Thunder....friggin wierd @ss movie...still don't know whether I liked it....?

Thought Cloverfield was better....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ninth Gate again....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2009)

Indiana Jones and the Crystal Skull.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2009)

3.10 to Yuma...Glenn ford version.


----------



## rochie (Mar 29, 2009)

the strangers, new version didnt think much of it rather slow and predictable


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 29, 2009)

Kill Rommel on Movies 4 Men....

If you ask me gentlemen, most of the stuff that this channel show is cr*p, mince and rubbish, movies that went from filming directly to video or DVD....
Sometimes, they hit a home run and show something decent. 

Question, do we men really have such a cr*p taste in films??


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 30, 2009)

Has anybody seen The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas (2008) ? Blockbusters is always out of it, just wondering if its worth it to keep searching or not.


----------



## Maglar (Apr 3, 2009)

The Wrestler.... maybe you old yellers would like it but the ending was poor, It was understandable and made logical sense but there couldve been so much more!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2009)

Heartbreak Ridge


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 4, 2009)

Goodwood! Pure P-O-R-N for any car, motorcycle and aviation enthuiast! Oh, yeah....plenty of excellent "Breaking News" applicants....8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2009)

The Usual Suspects


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 5, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> The Usual Suspects



 

The ending still leaves me drooling, no matter how many times I've seen it!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> The ending still leaves me drooling, no matter how many times I've seen it!



Absolutely...!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2009)

Rogue....giant Croc in Oz flick .


----------



## muller (Apr 12, 2009)

Discovery had Patton on last night, fantastic movie!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 12, 2009)

The Ten Commandments"


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2009)

Men of Honour.


----------



## sturmer (Apr 13, 2009)

Stalingrad (modern version)


----------



## rochie (Apr 13, 2009)

9th company, about a russian infantry co in afganistan, has been descibed as russians "platoon".
great movie lots of scenes with real "hinds" not puma's rigged to look like Mi 24's


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2009)

The Great Escape...never tire of watching this one!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 13, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> The Great Escape...never tire of watching this one!



I've watched that, the music for the movie is good. That, and I liked Steve Mcqueen's character.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 13, 2009)

Sahara. I really need to purchase some good war movies.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 13, 2009)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Sahara. I really need to purchase some good war movies.



You've seen Black Hawk Down. It's not WW2, but excellent nonetheless. There's also Battle of the Bulge, A bridge too far, and the longest day. Sorry if these are obvious, but that's all I can remember for now.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 13, 2009)

Once that I heard that Black Hawk Down didn't hold true to what actually happened I lost my desire to see it. Seen the rest of them numerous times though. Saving Private Ryan was a good movie along with The Guns of Navorone. Not sure I got that rite.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 13, 2009)

I thought the movie was accurate enough. True, there was some stuff missing from the movie, such as the rangers accidentely firing on Delta during the raid, and the fact that Super 68, the C-SAR bird, was hit with an RPG, not small arms fire. Still, I watched the movie, and was entertained. Mark Bowden's book still covers more about the event, though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2009)

Well I'll go out on a limb...I enjoyed Black Hawk Down!


----------



## sturmer (Apr 14, 2009)

rochie said:


> 9th company, about a russian infantry co in afganistan, has been descibed as russians "platoon".
> great movie lots of scenes with real "hinds" not puma's rigged to look like Mi 24's



i saw a similar movie like that but its called "Rota 9" is this by any chance the same movie?

i recently saw ALF again, i just cant get enough of that movie and of the series


----------



## Marcel (Apr 14, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> The Great Escape...never tire of watching this one!



I wonder why they replaced Bram van der Stok with an Aussie (Sledwich) in that film? Takes it all down for us Dutchmen, one of our warheroes was seemingly not good enough. The other two real people who escaped, the two men from Norway were also replaced by Commenwealth types for one reason or the other.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2009)

Wing Commander.


----------



## sturmer (Apr 16, 2009)

flags of our fathers, not a bad movie but not really what i expected


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2009)

Babylon AD


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 19, 2009)

The Departed, and Black Hawk Down. Both are great movies, The Departed is one of Martin Scorsces best work.


----------



## Amsel (Apr 19, 2009)

Mongol. It is a very good movie, especially if you are into the great chinese cinematography and Mongols.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 19, 2009)

"Wild Hogs"

TO


----------



## sturmer (Apr 19, 2009)

this weekend on my tv: SAW, Bootcamp, enemy at the gates


----------



## rochie (Apr 19, 2009)

lord of war really enjoyed it esp the opening credits showing a single round's journey from manufacture to ending up blowing someones head off


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 20, 2009)

This weekend's rentals (#1 bein my fav, #4 bein the least fav):


1. The Day The Earth Stood Still
2. Tale of Desperaux
3. The Spirit
4. Yes Man


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2009)

I've been eyeing off a copy of the Day the earth stood still at Big W here, think it will end up on my shelf soon...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 22, 2009)

"The Purple Heart" (1944)

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2009)

Torpedo Run, Glenn ford.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 24, 2009)

At the movies-Die Another Day in 2002
At Home-Planes Trains and Automobiles.

Wheelsup


----------



## Graeme (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm getting too old. Scared the living **** outta me. I'm gonna have nightmares about the bathroom scene.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2009)

Armageddon, Bruce Willis.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2009)

Bullitt! 

One of my alltime favorites....I want a '68 Dodge Charger with a 426 Hemi, black! 8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2009)

Damn!..the car chase is good in Bullitt! Great flick...


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 25, 2009)

Bullitt was great. Just watch the Truman Show.


----------



## imalko (Apr 26, 2009)

Just watched "Fatal Instinct", great comedy from 1993 starring Armand Assante, one of my favorite actors.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2009)

Deliverance....


----------



## muller (Apr 29, 2009)

2nd episode of the 3rd season of The Tudors, great show! That Henry the Eighth was a bad bastard!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 1, 2009)

Rollerball. James Caan.


----------



## Pong (May 2, 2009)

Last watched Frank Sinatra and Gene Kelly's musical comedy Anchors Aweigh (1945) here on TV.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (May 2, 2009)

last movie i watched was splinter or fast and furious, i cant recall which one


----------



## Henk (May 2, 2009)

X-Men Origins Wolverine. Liked it.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 2, 2009)

They Were Expendable (1945)

TO


----------



## v2 (May 2, 2009)

*General Nil*


A long-awaited *movie* is out honoring the memory of General August Emil Fieldorf, one of the most heroic and steadfast fighters for Poland's independence, mastermind of the Polish underground army in World War Two, acknowledged worldwide as a Polish patriot, who fought nobly to defend his country from the Nazis. General Fieldorf was hanged by communists after the War, after they absurdly accused him of collaborating with fascists in a fake trial. 

General August Emil Fieldorf will remain the legend of Poland's fight for independence forever. Born in 1895, in his teen years he joined a paramilitary scouting organization. At 19, he volunteered to the newly-formed 1st Brigade of the Legions under Józef Piłsudski and heroically fought throughout World War One. He graduated from military schools and continued to develop his skills and qualities as a soldier, receiving orders for his already noticeable steadfast character and heroism. 

When Second World War broke out, he was 44 years old. Having been made a colonel, he made his way to France, where he helped organize Polish troops. Fieldorf wanted to return to his homeland as soon as possible and was finally made the first emissary of the Polish government in exile to Poland. He returned home to train young fighters, and later worked in espionage using the name "Nil". Soon he became the mastermind of the underground resistance, planning and carrying out hundreds of subversive operations against German Nazis.

When the war ended, Soviets invaded Poland and introduced a new form of occupation. They imposed a communist government, which tracked down and eliminated Home Army leaders, whom they saw as a potential threat to the communist monopoly on leadership in the country. In 1945 Fieldorf was arrested by the Soviet NKVD, misidentified under a fake name, and sent to a forced labor camp in the Ural Mountains. When he returned to Poland two years later, the country was under firm socialists control. Fieldorf settled in Łódź and did not return to underground activities.

When a year later the socialist government offered amnesty to Home Army fighters, General Fieldorf outed himself to the authorities. He was then arrested. Communists used torture to force him to collaborate, but he never gave in. So they put him on a kangaroo court trial and sentenced to death. The general was hanged on the 24th of February 1953 and buried in a location unknown to this day. In 1989, 36 years after the execution, the General was rehabilitated.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oga8Em1hgcQ_


----------



## muller (May 3, 2009)

Looks like a good movie V2, hope it's released outside Poland.

Das Boot was on TV last night, fantastic film! 

I quite liked this bit 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KIl8-GADyE_


----------



## sturmer (May 4, 2009)

naked gun and Patton


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 4, 2009)

Enemy of the State

TO


----------



## javlin (May 4, 2009)

"Williams Carbine" 1952 w/Jimmy Stewart,last night on TCM,do not know how accurate it was but entertaining enough.

"Knight without Armour" 1937 TCM saturday OK but even then the Russkies were known for there propensity to drink  .British spy saves a Countess in the 1917 rebellion.


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2009)

The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen.

The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen (2003)


----------



## RabidAlien (May 4, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen.
> 
> The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen (2003)


----------



## Negative Creep (May 5, 2009)

5.4 is way too generous for that movie.........


----------



## Njaco (May 5, 2009)

Just watched "Quantom of Solace". TG someone brought James Bond back to earth a little. Must be the same person who re-worked the "Dark Knight". Great movie!


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 7, 2009)

Empire of the sun

apart from the Mustang scenes it almost takes the cake for the most boring war movie I've seen (infact before this I don't recall watching a boring war movie)


----------



## RabidAlien (May 8, 2009)

Agreed. The book didn't give you much more, either....I guess its a social commentary or a human-interest movie, something boring like that.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 8, 2009)

Eagle Eye....liked it!


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 8, 2009)

Star Trek (2009)

Outstanding!

Great character development, excellent special effects. I'll see it again.

TO


----------



## rochie (May 9, 2009)

Shrooms what a complete waste of a sit down, turned it off after about 30 minutes


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 11, 2009)

Sahara (1943) with Humphry Bogart on TCM.

Jim Belushi did a remake of it in 1995. Sahara (1995)
I started watching it fully expecting it to stink compared to the original but ended up being pleasantly surprised.


Wheelsup


----------



## RabidAlien (May 11, 2009)

...didn't even know they remade it. You say its good, I'll have to check it out!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 11, 2009)

There has been a third (remake)? with Mathew McOnahay. (Hope I spelled that rite) Pennelope Cruz and a guy buy the last name of Zahn. I liked it. Oh by the way, went to Wal-Mart the other night and found" War Movies WWII Collection" for $5.00. 4 disc, 20 movies. Heard of a few of them thought I might check it out. Movie list(A Walk In The Sun, 2.)Gung Ho, 3) Corregidor, 4)Ski Troop Attack, 5)Casablanca Express, 6)The Steel Claw, 7)Desert Commandos, 8)Minesweeper, 9)Bombs Over Burma, 10)Commandos, 11)Pacific Inferno, 12)The Battle of the Eagles, 13)Submarine Alert, 14)The Dawn Express, 15)Five For Hell, 16)Black Brigade, 17)Heroes in Hell, 18)Submarine Base, 19)Aerial Gunner, 20)Go For Broke.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 11, 2009)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> There has been a third (remake)? with Mathew McOnahay. (Hope I spelled that rite) Pennelope Cruz and a guy buy the last name of Zahn. I liked it.


Two different premises.
The ones I linked are about a tank crew lost in the Sahara Desert during WW II.

Although I would watch the other movie for "Penelope Cruz." 


Wheelsup


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 12, 2009)

Sorry. Why do you think I watched it?


----------



## RabidAlien (May 13, 2009)

The Penelope Cruz version was based on a Clive Cussler novel, totally different story. Not bad, though.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 13, 2009)

Star Trek V; The Final Frontier

Am I back in the good books now chaps, seen them all now....


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 13, 2009)

"valkyrie" for me tom cruise killed it -was a pretty good movie apart from that


----------



## Thorlifter (May 13, 2009)

I watched most of "Tora Tora Tora" this morning.


----------



## imalko (May 13, 2009)

Watched this newest Star Trek yesterday. Good and interesting movie. Story ended in such a way that I'm sure there will be an sequel.

Interesting thing that there is a tendency now in movie serials to return story to the beginning. Examples being Batman Begins and Dark Knight, Bond movies, X-men origins: Wolverine and now Star Trek.


----------



## muller (May 13, 2009)

Song For A Raggy Boy, it's about the abuse suffered by young boys in a reform school run by the 'Christian' Brothers in 1930's Ireland. Makes me want to go out and look for a priest and kick the sh*t out of him!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 14, 2009)

Star Trek VI: The Undiscovered Country.....


----------



## Cota1992 (May 14, 2009)

Did a F- Word marathon last night


----------



## imalko (May 14, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Star Trek VI: The Undiscovered Country.....



Jan, wait till you get to the VIII part of the series - Star Trek: First Contact. In my opinion its the best sequel of all Star Trek movies.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 14, 2009)

Going to see the New Star trek movie tomorrow night.....The Wrath of Khan is my No.1 favourite!


----------



## rochie (May 14, 2009)

watched 300 last night, great movie


----------



## Cota1992 (May 14, 2009)

Just watched Mongol: The Rise of Gengis Khan, Great movie!

Art


----------



## DBII (May 14, 2009)

Picked up a copy of Kelly's Heros. Anyone know were I can get 60 ft of bridge man?

DBII


----------



## Wayne Little (May 15, 2009)

Star Trek 11 thoroughly enjoyed it !


----------



## Cota1992 (May 15, 2009)

Just got back from the GI Film Festival here in DC and saw "Everyman's War" about a soldier in the 94th Infantry Division during German push in January 1945.
A old friend is the producer of the film and I have to admit this is the first time I ever went to a screening like this filed with other film makers and things. It was pretty fun.
I walked past Dale Dye on the way out too.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 17, 2009)

Saw "Star Trek" (what are they up to now, 17?) Saturday. Good flick, much better than the 2-hour cheesy episodes that TNG movies turned out to be. Much more realistic....I hate slums or dive bars that are just...clean. They feel too fake.

Rented "Underworld" (the third one, forget the subtitle at the moment). Excellent movie, keeps you wondering whats going on, but ties in to the first two really well there at the end, so there's no continuity gaps.

"Taken". Excellent! Don't piss off Liam Neeson!


----------



## Cota1992 (May 17, 2009)

Didn't fel good today so watched a lot of stuff on DVD including Life of Brian, some of the first season of The Wire, a movie called Before the Rains (pretty good), Mangal Padney:the Rising (another favorite) and tonight a friend came over and we watched SLC Punk and then a Pentrex railrood video "Green Bay Route" All Alco trains from the 90s.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 21, 2009)

The Gumball Rally....


----------



## Cota1992 (May 21, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> The Gumball Rally....



Great movie!

Just watched Once...


----------



## Messy1 (May 21, 2009)

Saw the new Star Trek movie last Saturday. We were almost to the end of the movie and the projector quit. The movie stopped at the point where the core was dropped and they were going to fire upon the core to escape the gravity of a black hole. Not sure how it ends from there. Overall, it was a good movie, but definitely missing the original actors.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 21, 2009)

I watched "Patton" last night, and I've got "The Desert Fox" on the "To Be Watched"-shelf. 
I bought a BBC documentary a couple of days ago, called "Auschwitz", about the concentration camp. Haven't seen it yet, though.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 24, 2009)

Saw most of Schindlers List, pretty good.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2009)

Goonies....


----------



## Njaco (May 24, 2009)

Haven't been to the movies but picked up a bunch of movies at the $5 bin at Wal-Mart yesterday.

"Death Wish" with Charles Bronson
"Gettysburg" with Martin Sheen
"The Thin Red Line" with abunch of pacifist actors
and a 4 DVD set of "WWII Movies" - 20 movies in all - "Gung Ho", "A Walk in The Sun", "Go For Broke", Corrigedor" (which must win the award for having the most type of aircraft and footage used to depict a single attack - Spitfires, P-36s, Bf 109, DVIIs, among others!).


----------



## imalko (May 24, 2009)

Gettysburg is an excellent movie, Chris. One of my favorites and one I warmly reccomend.


----------



## Cota1992 (May 24, 2009)

No Retreat from Destiny:The Battle that rescued Washington- neat little Indy Civil War film about the '64 Invasion and the Battle of Monocacy and Fort Stevens (My favorite Civil War subjects)-covered pretty good for a very limited budget.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 25, 2009)

TCM, The fastest Gun Alive, Glenn Ford.


----------



## Cota1992 (May 25, 2009)

Had to get some flying done on my TV do I watch Battle of Britain again, one of my favorite movies (When I was little the first time I saw it it came on at midnight on a saturday night and my Dad and I stayed up till 3 am watching it- great memory!)


----------



## ellis995 (May 25, 2009)

the film i have just finished watching is a dvd by TSUI HARK called SEVEN SWORDS


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2009)

The Three Godfathers...John Wayne


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 26, 2009)

Kelly's Heroes


Wheelsup


----------



## Negative Creep (May 26, 2009)

The Wrestler - incredible film, you must watch it!


----------



## Cota1992 (May 28, 2009)

Shane


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2009)

Platoon.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 29, 2009)

Did anybody see "Defiance" (Daniel Craig)? Its out on DVD now, and I was wondering if its worth renting. I'll probably rent it anyway, but wanted to know if there's any historical accuracy to it, or if its just another inaccuracy-riddled action flick with more attention paid to explosions, CGI and special effects than to anything resembling the truth.

Defiance (2008)


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2009)

Sniper 2


----------



## sabrina (May 30, 2009)

Rush Hour.  Yeah, I know, change of pace.


----------



## Cota1992 (May 30, 2009)

Outsourced


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2009)

Back to back...Flags of our fathers and Letters from Iwo-Jima.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 31, 2009)

Having a bit of a Humphrey Bogart weekend.... The Big Sleep, The Maltese Falcon, Key Largo and Casablanca. No CGI or special effects there, just pure quality acting! 8)


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 31, 2009)

Letters from Iwo-Jima was excellent.

I watched an oldie today, "British Intelligence" staring Boris Karloff from 1940. It was interesting.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2009)

I must say that I prefer Letters from Iwo-Jima, of the two.


----------



## imalko (May 31, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> I must say that I prefer Letters from Iwo-Jima, of the two.



Me too.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2009)

Clint Eastwood....In the Line of Fire


----------



## Njaco (May 31, 2009)

Rabid, I saw "Defiance". Its an ok movie, nothing earth-shattering. Tank at the end surprised me - they tried to be authentic.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 31, 2009)

sabrina said:


> Rush Hour.  Yeah, I know, change of pace.


I still remember Jackie Chan in the Cannon Ball run movies.
Funny I don't seek out his movies but when I see them I like them.

My most recent: 
Fail Safe with Henry Fonda as the President.


Wheelsup


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 31, 2009)

Saw Valkyrie finally, was suprised, not as bad as I thought it would be. Not a Tom Cruise fan, but I liked the accuracy shown in the movie. Much better then some of the other stuff Hollywood puts out.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 31, 2009)

I had the same thought. I felt bad at the end, because Stauffenberg died....but happy because it was Tom Cruise. Wonder how tempted the German actors were to use real bullets.....




Njaco said:


> Rabid, I saw "Defiance". Its an ok movie, nothing earth-shattering. Tank at the end surprised me - they tried to be authentic.



I remember reading somewhere (wanting to say "A Man Called Intrepid") that one of the resistance groups to benefit from British commando help was started by three brothers...Polish, I think....who ended up saving somewhere around one to two thousand Jews by hiding them in the woods. When the Germans would come to clean them out, the brothers would stage well-planned ambushes and/or move entire Robin-Hood-esque villages to another location. They shuffled this group around for like six or so years, and lost a miraculously small number in the process. When I saw the previews, I was thinkin this was based on their story.


----------



## Njaco (May 31, 2009)

Yes it is and its not bad. Put it this way - I didn't feel I wasted my money going to the movies. It was enjoyable.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 31, 2009)

Well, I might plan on seeing the new Star Trek film this week with my dad and brother.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2009)

Sahara...the James Belushi remake of Bogarts version....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 3, 2009)

Finally saw Star Trek tonight with my brother and father. Really liked it.


----------



## Maestro (Jun 4, 2009)

Just finished watching the documentary "American Teen". (Thanks to satellite TV !  ) Brought back memories of my high-school days... *bad* memories.

Geez... I'll turn 25 (only 25) in several days and I'm already talking like an old man.


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 4, 2009)

Maestro said:


> Just finished watching the documentary "American Teen". (Thanks to satellite TV !  ) Brought back memories of my high-school days... *bad* memories.
> 
> Geez... I'll turn 25 (only 25) in several days and I'm already talking like an old man.



Hell I'll be 40 on the 26th..talk about feeling like a old man! (and I still feel like I was a teenager just yesterday most days)

I watched Mystery Alaska last night again- cute little movie.


----------



## rochie (Jun 4, 2009)

son of rambow, great movie, very funny


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 4, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Finally saw Star Trek tonight with my brother and father. Really liked it.



Vassili, can you pm me a brief run down on how it ends? We saw up to the point where the warp core was getting jettisoned and blown up to propel the ship out of the black hole, and the theater had a malfunction and could not restart. How does the timeline get put right? Just a brief update if you would be so kind. Did not want to use the free passes we got to see the last 20 minutes, and do not want to wait until it comes out on DVD.


----------



## Colin1 (Jun 4, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Finally saw Star Trek tonight with my brother and father. Really liked it.


Yep
I've seen it too
it's finally got what the Star Trek franchise needed, a punchy, kick-ass story line


----------



## Colin1 (Jun 4, 2009)

Messy1 said:


> Vassili, can you pm me a brief run down on how it ends? We saw up to the point where the warp core was getting jettisoned...


Santa Claus
gets assimmilated by the Borg. He declares that 'Christmas presents are irrelevant' and starts building an army of android reindeer along with trans-warp for his sleigh.

Kirk and Spock thwart him by beaming a Christmas cracker over to his grotto. Something inside him recognises it and he pulls it with his chief elf. Unfortunately, it is a matter/anti-matter Christmas cracker and that's the last thing Santa pulls, as the explosion spreads to his trans-warp drive and blows him and his evil plan to oblivion.

Ohhhh, I haven't spoiled it for you, have I?


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 4, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> Santa Claus
> gets assimmilated by the Borg. He declares that 'Christmas presents are irrelevant' and starts building an army of android reindeer along with trans-warp for his sleigh.
> 
> Kirk and Spock thwart him by beaming a Christmas cracker over to his grotto. Something inside him recognises it and he pulls it with his chief elf. Unfortunately, it is a matter/anti-matter Christmas cracker and that's the last thing Santa pulls, as the explosion spreads to his trans-warp drive and blows him and his evil plan to oblivion.
> ...



I doubt it. Movie sure took a strange twist.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah Messy, didn't realize that it was an alternate reality until about halfway through the movie.


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 4, 2009)

Wicked Spring- The music always gets to me.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2009)

Cota1992 said:


> I watched Mystery Alaska last night again- cute little movie.



Love that movie!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 11, 2009)

Bruce Willis..Tears of the Sun.


----------



## Soren (Jun 11, 2009)

Terminator Salvation. 

Pretty good. Quite impressed with how spectacular the sound effects sound in theaters nowadays, a very good experience.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 11, 2009)

Drums Along The Mohawk (1939)

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 11, 2009)

Terminator Salvation....too!!


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 11, 2009)

I saw The Hangover this past weekend. Funniest movie I have seen in a long time, may be too raunchy for some, I laughed so hard I left with a headache.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 11, 2009)

Just watched Fellowship of the Ring for the 1000th time. I love that movie.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2009)

Ruthless People....


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 12, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Sahara...the James Belushi remake of Bogarts version....


What was your impression of the remake Wayne ?

Space Cowboys with Clint Eastwood, James Garner, Donald Sutherland , and Tommy Lee Jones. 8)


Wheelsup


----------



## Soren (Jun 12, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Terminator Salvation....too!!



How did you like it Wayne ?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> What was your impression of the remake Wayne ?
> Wheelsup



I didn't mind it, James Belushi did an alright job...Aussie support cast, made in Oz...followed the Original pretty well....



Soren said:


> How did you like it Wayne ?



I enjoyed it, great special effects, good 2 hours of entertainment ....enjoy my Sci-fi!


----------



## Crunch (Jun 12, 2009)

Just woke up on the couch (by a lick on the face from a dog) at 6am after watching Underworld: Rise of the Lycans. Good, it's a prequel explaining the story of Lucius and Sonya and where the Lycan/vampire fued originated in Medieval times.

I enjoyed it, but preferred the other 2..... Kate Beckinsale, in leather and pvc with guns and vampire-ish. Nom Nom.

Now, I'm going to bed


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2009)

Sniper 3


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 13, 2009)

Watched John Wayne's "They Were Expendable" last night. Sat there wanting to scream at the guys on Bataan to get the heck out!!


----------



## rochie (Jun 13, 2009)

watched valkrye and the day the earth stood still.

valkrye was good but the remake of the day the earth stood still was rubbish


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2009)

Taking Sides (2001)

Very interesting, I thought. Enjoyed watching it.


----------



## Maestro (Jun 14, 2009)

Tropic Thunder... Good li'le flick. A bit stupid, but funny.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 14, 2009)

That was one wierd @ss flick!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 15, 2009)

The Champions....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 15, 2009)

The Prisoner....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 15, 2009)

300

TO


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 15, 2009)

The Hangover. Pretty funny!


----------



## Soren (Jun 15, 2009)

The Hills have eyes. A very gory film...


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 16, 2009)

I rented Defiance this weekend. Good movie, the best part for me was in the special features and they had interviews with Tuvia and Zus' children and grandchildren.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 17, 2009)

Yours Mine Ours with Henry Fonda and Lucille Ball. 


Wheelsup


----------



## Maestro (Jun 20, 2009)

Chasing Amy... Funny flick except for the gay French-kiss part between Affleck and his co-star... YUCK !

What ? I like basic, immature humor !


----------



## imalko (Jun 20, 2009)

The Night At The Museum 2 - Battle of the Smithsonian


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 20, 2009)

Year One.


----------



## imalko (Jun 21, 2009)

Underworld 3 - Rise of the Lycans


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 21, 2009)

Fail-Safe with once again Henry Fonda. 


Wheelsup


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 21, 2009)

I watched "No Contry for Old Men" and was so fricken lost at the end.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 22, 2009)

John Wayne "Operation Pacific".

Good movie, but I love how the "Pacific" seems to be about 20' deep in most places...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 22, 2009)

Braveheart


----------



## Von Frag (Jun 22, 2009)

Gran Torino, very interesting.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 22, 2009)

Back to Bataan


Wheelsup


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 22, 2009)

I just watched ' 8 Men Out"....It is about the mafia paying the White Sox players to lose the World Series(Black Sox scandal).


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 22, 2009)

Grand Torino. Very good movie.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2009)

yeah I loved it too....Clint is da man!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 23, 2009)

Anatomy of a Murder with Jimmy Stewart, Lee Remick, George C. Scott and Ben Gazzara.
Ben Gazzara played the bad guy in Road House and Lee Remick was a hottie in her day.
Pretty tame by today's standards but it had to be considered adult fare for some of the subjects it covered in 1959.


Wheelsup


----------



## ontos (Jun 23, 2009)

"AI", Artificial Intelligence, by Spielberg, just after it to clear my mind, "We Were Soldiers" 8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 24, 2009)

Outbreak, happened to be on the box when I got home from work....


----------



## Maestro (Jun 24, 2009)

The Canadian movie Passchendaele... Good movie. However I didn't like the ending.

***SPOILER WARNING***

How is it that a guy who was hit by a shell and is almost dead manage to survive, while the guy who carried his body on his back from the German trenches back to Allied territory (and was both struck by a ballionet in the stomack and received a bullet in his shoulder *before* the said action) dies of his wounds ? I mean hey, if that guy managed to do such a courageous (and physically hard) thing, may be his wounds were not that severe ?


----------



## muller (Jun 24, 2009)

The Three Burials of Melquiades Estrada, good movie, it reminded me of when I lived in New Mexico. I miss the desert!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2009)

Big trouble in Little China.


----------



## Maestro (Jun 26, 2009)

The Blue Max.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 26, 2009)

The DaVinci Code.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 26, 2009)

Maestro said:


> The Canadian movie Passchendaele... Good movie. However I didn't like the ending.
> 
> ***SPOILER WARNING***
> 
> How is it that a guy who was hit by a shell and is almost dead manage to survive, while the guy who carried his body on his back from the German trenches back to Allied territory (and was both struck by a ballionet in the stomack and received a bullet in his shoulder *before* the said action) dies of his wounds ? I mean hey, if that guy managed to do such a courageous (and physically hard) thing, may be his wounds were not that severe ?



Yeah, I know eh? I didn't think it made any sense either.

Transformers 2!


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 26, 2009)

I just watched Valkyrie for the second time.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 26, 2009)

"Flying Leathernecks" with John Wayne....movie #3 out of the John Wayne 4-pack I found at Target for $10.


----------



## imalko (Jun 26, 2009)

Red Baron


----------



## trackend (Jun 26, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> "Flying Leathernecks" with John Wayne



Bloody hell RA thats only one step up from* the fighting sea bees*

my last film was Slum Dog Millionaire


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 26, 2009)

...is that a good thing or a bad thing, Track? I vaguely recall seeing "Seabees" years ago.....is that the one where he drives a bulldozer to take out a Japanese bunker or something, gets himself killed to wrap up the nasty love-triangle?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 28, 2009)

Transformers, Revenge of the Fallen. 

Whole familly went together, first time in yonks we've been out together....bloody son was in like flynn when he knew it was a freebie movie and feed!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 28, 2009)

Just watched "Snow White and the seven dwarfs", the original Disney version.
Got it as a used video tape, it seems impossible to find here in DK, and I wanted it for my mother, who has been having that particular Disney movie on her wish list for a long time, as she remembers it from when she was young in the 40's.
Just wanted to make sure that the previous owner hadn't recorded some x-rated stuff on the tape - he/she hadn't, it was Disney drivel all over.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 28, 2009)

Good Morning, Vietnam 


Wheels


----------



## Maestro (Jun 28, 2009)

Two movies : "Awake" and "The Dark Knight".


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 28, 2009)

Coffee in hand Band of Brothers....Part 1 and 2 down, into 3 and 4 now...


----------



## sabrina (Jun 28, 2009)

My Cousin Vinny - on TV while I did some house projects.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 29, 2009)

Just got the video collection: *WWII, The Complete History* - 10 DVD set. It has over 30 hours of video. Also has special features and original newsreels, too.

This is gonna take me a while to do...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2009)

Episodes 5 - 10 of Band of Brothers....watched the lot today....Brilliant series.


----------



## Maestro (Jun 29, 2009)

Stephen King's "The Mist"...

Man, I thought I was f*cked up... But Mr. King is clearly worst than me !


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 30, 2009)

The end was just whacked, wasn't it?


----------



## Maestro (Jun 30, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> The end was just whacked, wasn't it?



Indeed.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2009)

Windtalkers.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 1, 2009)

The Man from Laramie


Wheels


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 1, 2009)

Transformers, Revenge of the Fallen. 

Saw it in IMAX.

TO


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 2, 2009)

"Battle Of Britain", spec. ed. - got it yesterday watched the film last night.
Watched the documentary of the making of the movie this morning.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 2, 2009)

Public Enemies or w/e it's called, about John Dillinger.


----------



## Amsel (Jul 2, 2009)

Catch22 said:


> Public Enemies or w/e it's called, about John Dillinger.


Did you like it? I was thinking of watching it tomorrow.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah, it was good. There was action in it, but it wasn't action-packed either, by that I mean it wasn't gun-fights all the time.

However, reading about the real history of it afterwards it seems to be incorrect on a few things. That shouldn't stop you from seeing it though, as it was entertaining.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2009)

Firefox


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 3, 2009)

John Wayne's "Back to Bataan"


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 3, 2009)

They Were Expendable (1945)


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 4, 2009)

seeing it's 4th July.....Independence Day!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 4, 2009)

The African Queen


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 4, 2009)

Wildcat said:


> The African Queen



DVD or did you watch it on Foxtel tonight?..almost watched it myself!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 4, 2009)

The Steel Helmet (1951)


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2009)

Grosse Point Blank


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 6, 2009)

Houdini (1953)


Wheels


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 7, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> DVD or did you watch it on Foxtel tonight?..almost watched it myself!



I watched it on ABC2 Wayne, was the first time I've ever seen it. The only bad thing about the movie was I had to keep explaining to my son that the boat was the Africa Queen, not Hepburn!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2009)

Wildcat said:


> I watched it on ABC2 Wayne, was the first time I've ever seen it. The only bad thing about the movie was I had to keep explaining to my son that the boat was the Africa Queen, not Hepburn!



First time you've seen it!...Strewth mate, find that hard to believe...but then I have been around a bit longer than you...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2009)

Eps 1-8 of Firefly.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 10, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Eps 1-8 of Firefly.



 I was sad to see that one go.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 10, 2009)

Boat Trip (2002)


Wheels


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 10, 2009)

The Code 

Really good movie, with Morgan Freeman and Antonio Banderas (spelling??? ) and some really hot blond woman. Lots of turns and twists.


----------



## gjs238 (Jul 11, 2009)

Last night...
*Hell is for Heroes w/Steve McQueen.*

Question: Why is Steve using a M3 submachine gun throughout the movie?
He was a Private de-ranked from a Master Sergeant and was not operating any motor vehicles or heavy weapons.
Shouldn't he have had a Garand?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> I was sad to see that one go.



Totally agree, an excellent short lived series....Eps 9 -13 of Firefly!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 11, 2009)

Watched "Push" (not too bad) and "The Desert Rats" last night. Good flicks!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 11, 2009)

"Flammen og Citronen" - a danish movie about two guys, who joined the danish resistance movement during the german occupation of Denmark in WW2. With a couple of top notch danish actors, plus a few top german actors. Really good.

And since I've been powershopping dvd's on sale today, here's my To Watch-pile today:
Gladiators Of WW2: RAF Fighter Command - BBC.
D-Day To Berlin. 3-dvd set, BBC.
History of the Luftwaffe - WWII Classics. (Last copy they had on the shelf..._snatch_!  )
_Plus three movies:_
Dresden
Watership Down.
Das Leben der Anderen. (The Lives of Others).

So I know what I'm going to spend time with the next many evenings. 
Unfortunately the shop didn't have any copies left of "World At War", which was what I went in there to buy, but then I found the other dvd's, and that's okay. 
Unfortunately they didn't have "'Allo 'Allo" either. *pout*


----------



## Amsel (Jul 11, 2009)

I just watched _Public Enemies_. They did a hell of a job on it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2009)

Serenity, to finish on the end of the Firefly series...


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 12, 2009)

Transformers: Rise of the Fallen. Good movie. Before that, we rented Inkheart (good family flick), Push (not bad), and Knowing (again, not bad...).


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 12, 2009)

Heartbreak Ridge and Hellboy II: The Golden Army...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 13, 2009)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLehqkX-gkk_


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2009)

Predator


----------



## Maestro (Jul 13, 2009)

Hah... 6 DVDs in three days... I just finished watching the serie _Band of Brothers_ along with the documentary _We Stand Alone Together : The Men Of Easy Company_, the making of, and Ron Livingston's video diary.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 14, 2009)

White Heat (1949) with James Cagney and Virgina Mayo.

I had never seen it before today.
I was quite surprised that the storyline involved Springfield, Illinois and Southern California.
They even mention the Springfield airport in one of the scenes and I only lived about three miles from it when I was a kid.
When street names were being mentioned I was able to place the location.

Not sure if that is why I liked the movie but I did.


Wheels


----------



## Amsel (Jul 14, 2009)

I always liked Cagney movies. Good stuff.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 15, 2009)

Amsel said:


> I always liked Cagney movies. Good stuff.


I do too Amsel.
I have been looking and I have missed several of his earlier films. 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2009)

Took my Mum to see Ice Age Dawn of the Dinosaurs ...she mentioned the other day she would like to see it.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 15, 2009)

"They Died With Their Boots On" (1941)

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2009)

Predator 2


----------



## proton45 (Jul 16, 2009)

The Polish film "On The Silver Globe" or in Polish "Na srebrnym globie"...its an unfinished film by directer Andrzej Zulawski.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2009)

Band of Brothers: Episodes 1 - 3


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 16, 2009)

Space Cowboys (2000)

I have it on DVD. 
Clint Eastwood, James Garner, and Donald Sutherland are great.
Not so much Tommy Lee Jones IMO.
He has a few good scenes but overall I didn't like his performance.
Not enough to keep me from watching the film again though.


Wheels


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 16, 2009)

Apollo 13.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2009)

Under Siege 1 2


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2009)

Valkyrie.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 23, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Valkyrie.


I haven't seen it yet. What did you think of it ?


I watched Galaxy Quest (1999) again last night.


Wheels


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 23, 2009)

Missing in Action II.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 23, 2009)

Just finished U-571.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> I haven't seen it yet. What did you think of it ?
> 
> 
> I watched Galaxy Quest (1999) again last night.
> ...



I thought it was good and enjoyed it.....


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 24, 2009)

A 'Nam triple whammey - Rescue Dawn, Missing in Action and Hamburger Hill


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 24, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> I thought it was good and enjoyed it.....



Thanks Wayne. 

Jimmy Stewart again. 
Mr. Smith Goes to Washington (1939)


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 24, 2009)

Ice Age 3 - it was for my kids, I swear!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 25, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Ice Age 3 - it was for my kids, I swear!



Yeah right.....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 25, 2009)

Das Boot. Danish tv showed it the other day.
i can strongly recommend the Director's Cut edition. This wasn't.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 25, 2009)

National Treasure 1 2


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 25, 2009)

Road House


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 25, 2009)

Bram Stoker's Dracula


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 25, 2009)

Kung Fu Panda  and The Good, The Bad and The Ugly...


----------



## Pong (Jul 25, 2009)

CSI: NY


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 26, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Kung Fu Panda





Watched "The Desert Fox" today. Pretty good!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 26, 2009)

Flying Deuces


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 26, 2009)

Independence Day (1996)


Wheels


----------



## Maestro (Jul 26, 2009)

_The Girl Next Door_ (when a nerd ends up dating the hottest babe in town, does it makes that movie a science-fiction movie ?  ), _Alien vs. Predator_ and _1408_.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 26, 2009)

had to have a 'Duke' fix.....The Searchers.


----------



## imalko (Jul 26, 2009)

Waterloo, starring Rod Steiger as Napoleon and Christopher Plummer as Duke of Wellington.
One of my favorite movies. Every time I think of Wellington, Christopher Plummer's image from this movie comes to my mind.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 26, 2009)

Watched Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas again last night.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 26, 2009)

Watched the "Big Labowski" again last night.


----------



## trackend (Jul 26, 2009)

The fighting Sea Bees, that is one corny film


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 26, 2009)

Zodiac....


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 26, 2009)

Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince: not bad, they cut alot out of the book, and its no longer even remotely to be considered a "kids" movie. But good, nonetheless.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 27, 2009)

Red Dawn (1984)


Wheels


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Watched Gran Torino and The Watchmen this weekend. Gran Torino was very good! Watchmen eh, so so!


----------



## Pong (Jul 28, 2009)

Last watched only the President's speech. Already bored me in 15 minutes.


----------



## Maestro (Jul 28, 2009)

_Taking Chance_ followed by _Fierce Creatures_.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2009)

Watched Open Range again.....damn good western!


----------



## Maestro (Jul 29, 2009)

_Twilight_... What ? Don't look at me like this... There was nothing better on TV at that time. Stupid love flick with sh*tty special effects... When the guy said "I must show you something", I thought "Oh, yeah ! We're gonna see a Dracula-like metamorphose with the teeth growing down and blood squirting everywhere..."

No ! That guy just shine under the sun !

WTF ? Any girl who laughed at the crappy love story in Star Wars just don't have the right to like that movie... At least in my opinion.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 29, 2009)

Maestro, you watched it because of a woman didn't you?


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 29, 2009)

Saw No Country for Old Men this morning, enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 29, 2009)

Lakeview Terrace 

I like Samuel Jackson, but this one ain't woth watching.

TO


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 30, 2009)

Funny we watched Twilight last night and the wife turned it off at the Let me show you part when he started shining and she said it's stupid and lame.

After she went to bed it was a Danger UXB marathon for me...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 30, 2009)

The Shootist (1976)


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2009)

The short lived vampire series Moonlight....all 16 eps over the past week.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 31, 2009)

Fast and Furious. Not bad. Lots of driving. Hot chicks. Jordana Brewster.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2009)

Brubaker Robert Redford


----------



## Pong (Aug 1, 2009)

News of former President Corazon Aquino's death. And after that finishing season five of CSI: New York.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 1, 2009)

Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 1, 2009)

Tokyo Joe (1949)


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 1, 2009)

Quigley Down Under


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 1, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Quigley Down Under



Cool flick. Tom Selleck was good in it.
One of his better efforts, IMO.


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 1, 2009)

I agree with that one. I've been in love with that gun ever since.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 1, 2009)

Watchmen

Better than I expected, actually.


----------



## Maestro (Aug 2, 2009)

Army of Darkness.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2009)

Red River...The Duke


----------



## trackend (Aug 2, 2009)

To kill a mocking bird Greg Pecks best film


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2009)

The Black Cadillac....was alright.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 3, 2009)

I saw Hang Over this weekend. That was a funny movie!


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 3, 2009)

Watched "Shooter" again.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2009)

Been watching The Lord of The Rings triology this weekend....


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 4, 2009)

Funny People. Terrible.


----------



## imalko (Aug 5, 2009)

Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince
Not bad, but nothing special either...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 5, 2009)

Saw Taken for the first time. Liked it.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 5, 2009)

Ghost Busters. I forgot how funny that movie was.


----------



## Pong (Aug 5, 2009)

Harry Potter 6. Not much to watch today.


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Watched Death Sentence with Kevin Bacon last night. Ok movie, a few holes here and there in the story, but worth watching.


----------



## Maestro (Aug 6, 2009)

Hamlet.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2009)

Red Dawn....heard there was going to be a remake?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 7, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Red Dawn....heard there was going to be a remake?



In production, tentatively scheduled for release in 2010.

TO


----------



## Civettone (Aug 7, 2009)

Brüno. Movie says more about the US than about gay people. 


Kris


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 9, 2009)

Unforgiven (1992)
A very cool Clint Eastwood movie, IMHO.


Wheels


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 9, 2009)

Knowing (2009) 

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2009)

The Desperate Hours.... Humprey Bogart flick.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 10, 2009)

Tropic Thunder


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2009)

Wooohoooo! Quentin Tarantino weekend on Sky next weekend! Time to plan with plenty of good beer and crub!


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 10, 2009)

....what's a "crub"?


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 10, 2009)

Probably Haggis mixed with some rotten bread *cr*usts and dipped in molasses left to sit in old sc*ub*a gear for a week.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 10, 2009)

yeah...that would explain "crub"


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 10, 2009)

I wouldn't put it past the Scottish! Then mix that with Swedish, and who knows what the Hell you'll end up with, quick assemble beds made out of bagpipes?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2009)

Soldier Kurt Russell


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 13, 2009)

I thought Soldier was a good movie.

My latest.
The Great Outdoors (1988 )


Wheels


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 14, 2009)

Four Brothers last night. Not exactly a emmy winner, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 15, 2009)

Step Up 2: The Streets..... What a piece of, well, you know!

Not one that will end up in the halls of famous well made flicks....

Kids today have gone soft, what happened with going to the strip and race for the "pinks"? 8)


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 15, 2009)

Gung-Ho. Finally saw it for the first time. Not bad for an obvious propaganda-film!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 16, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> Gung-Ho. Finally saw it for the first time. Not bad for an obvious propaganda-film!



Which one...

Gung Ho! The Story of Carlson's Makin Island Raiders (1943)

Gung Ho (1986)

I've seen the one about making cars with Michael Keaton.
It could be considered a propagada film to some extent even though it was a comedy.


Wheels


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 16, 2009)

Just finished watching season 1 of True Blood. Man I love that show! Can't wait for season 2.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 16, 2009)

Wheels: The 1943 version.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 16, 2009)

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks RA.

Saving Private Ryan was a very good movie B-17.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Just finished watching season 1 of True Blood. Man I love that show! Can't wait for season 2.



Me too!!...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 17, 2009)

From Here To Eternity (1953)

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2009)

Blue Thunder


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 18, 2009)

The Wings of Eagles (1957)

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 19, 2009)

ToughOmbre said:


> The Wings of Eagles (1957)
> 
> TO



One of my Duke favorites...still don't have it on DVD


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 19, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> One of my Duke favorites...still don't have it on DVD



Mine too Wayne.

Yesterday was John Wayne Day on Turner Classic Movies. After "Wings of Eagles" watched "The Horse Soldiers", another favorite.

TO


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 19, 2009)

ToughOmbre said:


> Mine too Wayne.
> 
> Yesterday was John Wayne Day on Turner Classic Movies. After "Wings of Eagles" watched "The Horse Soldiers", another favorite.
> 
> TO


I saw that it was John Wayne day on TCM later and watched a few of them yesterday. 

McLintock! (1963)
The Sons of Katie Elder (1965)
True Grit (1969)
Three Faces West (1940)

The scene at the end with Maureen Ohara in "McLintock" is definitely not politically correct. 
Pretty much the same scene as the one in the The Quiet Man (1952) made 11 years earlier.

I missed The Green Berets (1968 ) which was shown yesterday too.

On topic, the last movie I saw would be Three Faces West (1940)


Wheels


----------



## Maestro (Aug 20, 2009)

Van Wilder 2 : The Rise of Taj. Pretty good flick.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 20, 2009)

...we went and saw Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince. Well actually we saw about 3/4 of it before my wife's migrain got the better of her and we had to leave. We wrapped up this wonderful evening away from the kids by pulling over on the Wantagh Parkway so she could throw-up. Afterwards she said she found the movie kind of boring, but never having read the books I rather liked it. Would like to see District 9. I hear good things.


----------



## imalko (Aug 20, 2009)

Transformers 2: Revenge of the Fallen


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2009)

ToughOmbre said:


> Mine too Wayne.
> 
> Yesterday was John Wayne Day on Turner Classic Movies. After "Wings of Eagles" watched "The Horse Soldiers", another favorite.
> 
> TO



Oh Yeah!...again we agree!!

The Horse Soldiers was the first movie I taped when I got my very first Video recorder....all those years ago.......


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 21, 2009)

I watched my 3-dvd set: "D-Day To Berlin", by the BBC, tonight.
Right now, "History of the Luftwaffe" is spinning in the dvd player.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 22, 2009)

You sure know how to party, BB!


----------



## trackend (Aug 22, 2009)

Bourne not that good


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2009)

Serenity again!


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 23, 2009)

"The Boy In The Striped Pajamas".


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 23, 2009)

The Big Sleep.....again! 

Lauren Bacall.....hubba, hubba, hubba!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 24, 2009)

The Postman.


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Into the Fire. A HBO movie about Winston Churchill. It was a fairly good movie, and very educational.


----------



## Maestro (Aug 25, 2009)

College.


----------



## badbear (Aug 27, 2009)

The flying tigers good gung ho film HeHe.BB


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 27, 2009)

The Scarlet Pimpernel - 1934

It was really well done.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 27, 2009)

3:10 to Yuma (1957)


Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2009)

The Thin Blue Line...

Planning to let the X-Box/DVD player go warm today, maybe the Dollar Trilogy or something....8)


----------



## Negative Creep (Aug 28, 2009)

Alien


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 28, 2009)

Saw Inglorious Basterds, enjoyed it for a fictional ww2 movie.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2009)

Babylon AD


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 29, 2009)

The Great Escape

TO


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Watched Rio Bravo last night. one of my favorite John Wayne flicks!~


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 29, 2009)

Blue Collor. Fantastic movie..


----------



## ellis995 (Aug 29, 2009)

just finished watching saving private ryan


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 29, 2009)

Colour of War: The British Story.
(Just discovered yesterday that my local library has got quite a dvd collection waiting to be explored...nice!  )


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2009)

Right now I am watching True Blood Season 2 and Rescue Me Season 1.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Right now I am watching True Blood Season 2 and Rescue Me Season 1.



We don't get True Blood S2 until the 15th Sept....bummer!


----------



## ppopsie (Aug 30, 2009)

They were expendable


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> We don't get True Blood S2 until the 15th Sept....bummer!



We are up to Episode 11 this week. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Watched a bunch I had DVR'd yesterday. 
Max Payne
Treasure Island
Watched most of Rocky 4.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 31, 2009)

Flashpoint


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Saw Inglorious Basterds, enjoyed it for a fictional ww2 movie.



Yeah I just watched it. It wasn't bad, I certainly enjoyed it. I found it quite comedic in places (mainly the bits that were surreal/OTT/Brad Pitts accents)...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah, saw that too. Pitt's accent was pretty fake.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2009)

Special Bulletin (1983)


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 2, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> We are up to Episode 11 this week. Can't wait to see it.



Jealous Chris....if you can't wait to see it, must be good then!


----------



## imalko (Sep 2, 2009)

Superman II


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 2, 2009)

Battle BC...... History Channel.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 4, 2009)

MIB II. Love it!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 4, 2009)

Running Scared (1986)

One of Billy Crystal's earlier ones.
Not great but not bad either.


Wheels


----------



## Maestro (Sep 6, 2009)

_À l'ouest de Pluton_... A pseudo-documentary like _American Teens_ but made in Québec. Remembered me of the young stoned f*ckers I used to fight through all my high-school years and that I'm still fighting today as a security officer. The only difference is that I can't punch them today... As I am 25 and they are still 16 !

Did I ever mention that I was a nerd in high-school ? Well, now you know it.


----------



## conkerking (Sep 6, 2009)

At the cinema, "Orphan". It was OK. The pitch was probably... "it's Fatal Attraction... with a kid!!!"

Before that, Inglourious Basterds, which I enjoyed immensely!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 6, 2009)

The Horse Soldiers....couldn't let TO have all the fun!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 13, 2009)

The Fighting Seabees (1944)


Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 14, 2009)

Had to switch of for a while....Speed Racer!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 17, 2009)

Death Race.


----------



## Negative Creep (Sep 17, 2009)

Crank 2 - great fun!


----------



## Maestro (Sep 17, 2009)

A Clockwork Orange. Can you say a f*cked up movie ?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 17, 2009)

Passage to Marseille (1944)

Amusing to watch an FW 200 Condor being used as a dive bomber. 

Of course Bogie shot it down.

TO


----------



## conkerking (Sep 18, 2009)

Just got in from seeing District 9. Excellent film - imaginative, thought-provoking and suspenseful. Highly recommended.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 18, 2009)

Just finished Season 1 of Millenium.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 18, 2009)

District 9. 

Was an interesting movie. 

Sh*t ending though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2009)

The Shawshank Redemption....Great Flick!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 19, 2009)

Charlie and Boots, a good laugh


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 19, 2009)

The Thin Man.....


----------



## conkerking (Sep 19, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> District 9.
> 
> Was an interesting movie.
> 
> Sh*t ending though.



You thought? I kind of liked the ambiguity... left you to fill in the blanks as to what might have happened. But then there is clearly room for a sequel...


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 19, 2009)

Yes but the way the ending was set up, with the whole 'them trying to escape' wasn't a great way. I'm sure there'll be a sequel.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2009)

Just watched 2 episodes of Millenium season 2 and one ep. was set in the town of .....Bucksnort!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 20, 2009)

The Negotiator - pretty dam good flick.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 20, 2009)

The Fast And The Furious.....the last one. 

What piece of (censored)....time waisted, time that I'll never get back!


----------



## imalko (Sep 20, 2009)

Superman Returns


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 20, 2009)

Von Ryan's Express (1965)


Wheels


----------



## Maestro (Sep 20, 2009)

Strange Wilderness... Funny flick.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 26, 2009)

2 episodes of True Blood, great show!


----------



## imalko (Sep 26, 2009)

Conan the Barbarian


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2009)

Ronin and now The Day The Earth Stood Still from '51...8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 26, 2009)

Blazing Saddles....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2009)

A classic Wayne! 

The Sand Pebbles, Steve McQueen, '66.... 8)


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 26, 2009)

Wolverine

Nice action flick.


----------



## muller (Sep 27, 2009)

The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford. Great movie! I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## Maestro (Sep 27, 2009)

_Young Winston_ and _Into The Storm_.

Oh, and I like your avatar, Lucky13. I can hardly get my eyes off of it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 27, 2009)

The Last Samurai.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2009)

WATCHMEN......

Malin Akerman was.....well, nice!


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 27, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> WATCHMEN......
> 
> Malin Akerman was.....well, nice!



 Rest of the movie wasn't bad, either!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 27, 2009)

Misery 

That's one friggin creepy movie.


----------



## imalko (Sep 27, 2009)

I agree. I remember watching it as a kid... Only movie that freaked me out more at that time was Stephen King's "It". Now,that's a creepy movie for a kid to watch.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2009)

Agree fellas!


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 27, 2009)

Just watched "Battle for Terra" (don't waste your time) and "Ghosts of Girlfriends Past" (predictable chicky-flick).

Oh, and guys....


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 27, 2009)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Not looking, not looking


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2009)

The Bourne Ultimatum..... Needto get those on DVD! 8)


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 27, 2009)

I <3 those movies....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2009)

Agree buddy! They're bl**dy Brilliant!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 27, 2009)

*nods head* 

1,000,000% correct! 

The books are pretty good to


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2009)

Absolutely agree with you guys! Great Movie triple!


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 28, 2009)

I watched The Fugitive this weekend. Cool movie.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 28, 2009)

El Laberinto del Fauno. (Pan's Labyrinth).
Saw it on tv tonight. Fascinating film.


----------



## Doughboy (Sep 28, 2009)

I watched the" Diary of Anne Frank" 1 week ago.


----------



## javlin (Sep 28, 2009)

I watched "The Invincibles"and "Miracle at St Anna" Invincibles always good but Miracle St Anna's I will pass on when it comes to TV even though I would say it was one of Spike Lee's better movies just kinda over the race issue.


----------



## MacArther (Sep 28, 2009)

Inglorious B*********s


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 29, 2009)

Mister Roberts (1955)


Wheels


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 29, 2009)

Inglorious Basterds


----------



## Messy1 (Sep 29, 2009)

Started watching the BoB in high def on Sunday. Sweet in HD!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 29, 2009)

The Bucket List

Uplifting..... excellent in every way!

TO


----------



## Messy1 (Sep 29, 2009)

I saw that movie when it first came out TO. Enjoyed it myself, I thought it had a good message to it!


----------



## Maestro (Sep 30, 2009)

_Top Secret !_

Now, what the f*ck were they smoking when they wrote that plot ?


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 30, 2009)

'Escape factory' doco on the 'Great Escape'

Bloody good!


----------



## KMeyrick (Sep 30, 2009)

We saw "The Best of Don Giovanni" while were in Prague.

I worked the Miley Cyrus concert last weekend- don't think it counts as having "seen" it, as I only heard it as we were selling hotdogs and sodas and such.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 1, 2009)

Maestro said:


> _Top Secret !_
> 
> Now, what the f*ck were they smoking when they wrote that plot ?


IIRC, That movie was done by the same guys who wrote Airplane! (1980)
It's been a long time since I have seen it.
I just remember it was one of Val Kilmer's earlier movies.


I watched The Guns of Navarone (1961) yesterday.


Wheels


----------



## Supermarine (Oct 1, 2009)

I just finished watching Cloverfeild


----------



## Maestro (Oct 1, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> IIRC, That movie was done by the same guys who wrote Airplane! (1980)



Oh, yeah... I remember that one.

"... and by the way, does anyone knows how to fly a plane ?"

Classic !


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 1, 2009)

The Professionals eps. 1-4 ...Good old Bodie and Doyle.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2009)

Kill Bill Vol 1 2! Excellent!


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 2, 2009)

Got 3 dvd's on sale today, so tonight it's going to be either Die Hard 4.0, or either one of the two danish made dvd's about Denmark during WW2/German occupation of DK that I bought. 1st dvd covers 1939 to 1942, and 2nd goes from 1943 to 1945. 8)


----------



## DBII (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm watching HBO's Rome, this time on a HD flat screen. 

DBII


----------



## imalko (Oct 2, 2009)

DBII said:


> I'm watching HBO's Rome...



Great series! I enjoyed watching that very much. Have season 1 on DVD.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 2, 2009)

Angels and Demons Decoded....


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 3, 2009)

49th Parallel


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2009)

88 Minutes Al Pacino.....not a bad flick at all!


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 3, 2009)

Watched another episode of BBC's 1972 "Colditz" series (episode 3, where the guy is caught and accused of being a spy, then an old German friend tries to get him to go back to England and help push for an armistice)


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2009)

Hostage, Bruce Willis


----------



## imalko (Oct 4, 2009)

Conan the Destroyer


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 4, 2009)

9/11 Conspiracies on National Geographic.....lots of crazy talk!


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 4, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> 9/11 Conspiracies on National Geographic.....lots of crazy talk!



If you'd wear your tin-foil hat, like they recommend, the talk sounds a lot more plausible.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 4, 2009)

I'll try that next time O' Mighty Truth Seeker....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2009)

Letters from Iwo Jima


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 5, 2009)

The Fastest Gun Alive (1956)

A good Glen Ford movie.
A little dated but good overall.


Wheels


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 5, 2009)

The last movie I saw from start to finish was Four Brothers.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 5, 2009)

Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2009)

watching Heat...Al Pacino and Robert De Niro


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 5, 2009)

Gangland.....


----------



## DBII (Oct 5, 2009)

What did you think of Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow ? 

DBII


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 5, 2009)

DBII said:


> What did you think of Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow ?
> 
> DBII



If you look past the obvious and glaring violations of the laws of physics, its a pretty good movie. Wish they'd make a sequel...


----------



## DBII (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks, I saw it when it came out but I do not remember it. I was thinking about renting the DVD.

DBII


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 5, 2009)

Just put yourself into the mind-set of a 12-year-old kid in the 40's/50's reading a superhero comic. Suspend all disbelief and just enjoy.


----------



## DBII (Oct 5, 2009)

That is will not be hard to do. I wanted to see an old stlye cliffhanger staring a P-40 flying like an F-22. 

DBII


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 5, 2009)

This is definitely your movie then!


----------



## conkerking (Oct 7, 2009)

Just watching the first episode of True Blood on Channel 4. It is bleeding mental.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 8, 2009)

The Untouchables (1987)

Sean Connery was great in this one.


Wheels


----------



## KMeyrick (Oct 8, 2009)

conkerking said:


> Just watching the first episode of True Blood on Channel 4. It is bleeding mental.



MY FAVORITE SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


1st episode season 1 or 2?? 

I'm in withdrawal since season 2 ended a few weeks ago............


----------



## conkerking (Oct 8, 2009)

KMeyrick said:


> MY FAVORITE SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 1st episode season 1 or 2??
> ...



Season one - it's just arrived on "terrestrial" TV after being on satellite for a while here in the UK. I'm not much of a TV watcher but I think I'll be following this one.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2009)

Just set the Video going to tape True Blood....Season 2, Ep. 4, here in Oz! Bl**dy good show!!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 8, 2009)

"Bud Abbott and Lou Costello Meet Frankenstein"

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 10, 2009)

Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 10, 2009)

Monsters vs Aliens


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 11, 2009)

The Train Robbers (1973)


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2009)

Inkheart. Brendan Fraser


----------



## Pong (Oct 12, 2009)

Wayne's World!!


----------



## imalko (Oct 12, 2009)

Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 12, 2009)

Delicatessen. Anyone seen it? It's a quirky French film - mildly entertaining.


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 13, 2009)

10,000 BC. Nothing special about this movie.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 13, 2009)

Hellfighters (1968)


Wheels


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Oct 13, 2009)

Last night I watched Zombieland while masking my JU 52 for its camo paint job

It had some funny parts.


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Got a few good ones DVR'ed I need to make time to watch. 
Run Silent, Run Deep
Judgement at Nuremberg


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 13, 2009)

Watched another episode of "Colditz" ("Tweedledum", Season1 Episode10). Dang. That was a good one!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 13, 2009)

I really need to watch Colditz. I've heard more good things about it.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 13, 2009)

America's Funniest Home Videos!!! Love that show.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 14, 2009)

Gran Torino (2008)


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Gran Torino (2008)
> 
> 
> Wheels



Great movie!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 14, 2009)

Gran Torino wasn't what I was expecting, which is a good thing.
I liked it but I didn't love it.


Wheels


----------



## Pong (Oct 16, 2009)

Really wanted to watch that movie since last year, too bad I didn't have any money to buy tickets!

30 Seconds over Tokyo


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 16, 2009)

Watched" The Proposal" with Sandra Bullock and Ryan Reynolds the other night. Decent date night movie.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2009)

Star Trek The wrath of Khan was on the box today....had to watch it!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 17, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Star Trek The wrath of Khan was on the box today....had to watch it!



IMO, The best of the Star Trek movies. 


Wheels


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 17, 2009)

"Drums Along The Mohawk" (1939)

One of the few, great movies about the American Revolution.

TO


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 18, 2009)

"The Pursuit of the Graf Spee"

The part of the Graf Spee was played by the USS Salem (CA139). Every time they showed the Graf Spee, there was a giant white 139 painted on the bow.


----------



## Bug_racer (Oct 18, 2009)

I watched Warbirds and Thunder over Reno . These are definately low low low budget movies !


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 18, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> IMO, The best of the Star Trek movies.
> 
> 
> Wheels



..my favourite!


----------



## piet (Oct 18, 2009)

Taras bulba
no subs watch it in russian i think?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 18, 2009)

Downhill Racer (1969)

Some big name actors before they became famous in this movie.


Wheels


----------



## conkerking (Oct 19, 2009)

Watched "Saw" on DVD last night. Intriguing.


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 19, 2009)

Watched A.I. for the first and last time yesterday evening. No wonder it is not considered one of Spielberg's best!


----------



## Negative Creep (Oct 19, 2009)

X Men Origins Wolverine - deeply average


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Negative Creep said:


> X Men Origins Wolverine - deeply average



Hit the nail on the head NG! I did not expect much, but was even disappointed not expecting much!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 20, 2009)

In Harm's Way (1965)


Wheels


----------



## Pong (Oct 21, 2009)

A lot of old movies I'm watching nowadays.

Bataan (1943)


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 21, 2009)

Excellent movie!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 22, 2009)

Pong said:


> A lot of old movies I'm watching nowadays.
> 
> Bataan (1943)


I don't think I have seen it yet ??
Was it this one ?
Bataan (1943)

This is the last one I saw.
The Shootist (1976)

I know it's stupid but it still gets to me that he "dies" on my birthday.
January 29th.
It's also tough because I know it his last film.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2009)

3 episodes of True Blood.....


----------



## Pong (Oct 24, 2009)

Yep Wheels, that's definitely it.

This is the last one I saw: Wall-E. Excellent level of detail by Pixar and a pretty great story.


----------



## Maestro (Oct 24, 2009)

Pong said:


> Yep Wheels, that's definitely it.
> 
> This is the last one I saw: Wall-E. Excellent level of detail by Pixar and a pretty great story.



Yeah, even though 80% of the dialogues were made of two words : "Wall-E" and "Eve".


----------



## gepp (Oct 24, 2009)

last ones i watched would have to be 
Cross of Iron (1977)
Catch Me If You Can (1989)
and i have The Red Baron 2008 The Star Of Africa Movies on order because we cant get them in Australia


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 24, 2009)

Stargate Universe Eps 1 - 4


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 24, 2009)

Pong said:


> Yep Wheels, that's definitely it.
> 
> This is the last one I saw: Wall-E. Excellent level of detail by Pixar and a pretty great story.


Thanks.
I think I'll see if I can get it.

My last.
Planes Trains Automobiles


Wheels


----------



## imalko (Oct 25, 2009)

Gods And Generals


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 25, 2009)

'Up'


----------



## conkerking (Oct 25, 2009)

Vic Balshaw said:


> 'Up'



Any good? Going to see it with the sprogs this week.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 25, 2009)

conkerking said:


> Any good? Going to see it with the sprogs this week.



It's rated PG here and there were more Mums and Dads than kids at our sitting. It's got good laughs and some quite knuckle biting moments even for an animated film, but yes I recon the kids will enjoy.


----------



## gepp (Oct 25, 2009)

just finished watching Hunters in the Sky for umpteenth  time a real doco on ww2 fighter pilots shows interviews nearly all the greats im sure all of you have seen it but i love it. for me i think its better than history channels Dogfights.Dogfights is good but IMO seems to be a bit bias .


----------



## proton45 (Oct 25, 2009)

I just saw "Moon". 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twuScTcDP_Q_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 25, 2009)

The Silence of the Lambs


----------



## KMeyrick (Oct 28, 2009)

U2 and BlackEyed Peas concert Friday night.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 28, 2009)

'nother ep of true blood!


----------



## proton45 (Oct 28, 2009)

I just watched, "Let Sleeping Corpses Lie", a 1974 zombie movie. Read about it here, 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNMbzM21i5c_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 28, 2009)

Looks like something similar to Romero's work. Dawn of the Dead (Romero's) is still the best zombie movie IMO.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Oct 28, 2009)

The Shining on AMC yesterday... I love Stanley Kubrick movies


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 28, 2009)

Flyboy2 said:


> The Shining on AMC yesterday... I love Stanley Kubrick movies



Caught a chunk of that too. "Heeere's Johnnny!"


----------



## proton45 (Oct 28, 2009)

Flyboy2 said:


> The Shining on AMC yesterday... I love Stanley Kubrick movies



I missed it, but its a good movie...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 29, 2009)

Anatomy of a Murder (1959)


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2009)

Poorboyz Productions - Everyday is a Saturday (2009)  https://poorboyzstore.com/catalog/movies/every-day-saturday
Matchstick Productions - In Deep: The Skiing Experience (2009)  IN DEEP, the skiing experience DVD - DVDs
Simon Dumont/Riley Poor/Poorboyz Productions/Red Bull - Transitions (2009)  Comes with Everyday is a Saturday but watch it online (Background: Transitions, by Riley Poor)

Yeah I want to go skiing, they keep me going for now...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2009)

Poorboyz Productions - Everyday is a Saturday (2009)  https://poorboyzstore.com/catalog/movies/every-day-saturday
Matchstick Productions - In Deep: The Skiing Experience (2009)  IN DEEP, the skiing experience DVD - DVDs
Simon Dumont/Riley Poor/Poorboyz Productions/Red Bull - Transitions (2009)  Comes with Everyday is a Saturday but watch it online (Background: Transitions, by Riley Poor)

Yeah I want to go skiing, they keep me going for now...


----------



## Pong (Oct 30, 2009)

History Channel's The Works and Game Two of the World Series.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 31, 2009)

Knowing Nicolas Cage


----------



## conkerking (Oct 31, 2009)

Went to see "Never Forget", the Take That stage musical, with the missus last night. It was an absolute scream.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 1, 2009)

Get Smart (2008)


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2009)

My son bought Star Trek 2009 today so watching it now....


----------



## Njaco (Nov 1, 2009)

Went out DVD hunting last weekend and I bagged a few good ones. For less than $40 I got.....

One DVD with 4 movies: "2001, A Space Odyessy", "The Time Machine" with Rod Taylor, "Soylent Green" with Charleton Heston and "Forbidden Planet" with Leslie Nielsen.

Second DVD was 3 Clint Eastwood movies: "Two Mules for Sister Sarah", "Joe Kidd", and "High Plains Drifter".

3rd DVD was anniversary edition of "Enter The Dragon".

I think I made out!


----------



## proton45 (Nov 1, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Went out DVD hunting last weekend and I bagged a few good ones. For less than $40 I got.....
> 
> One DVD with 4 movies: "2001, A Space Odyessy", "The Time Machine" with Rod Taylor, "Soylent Green" with Charleton Heston and "Forbidden Planet" with Leslie Nielsen.
> 
> ...



Each one of those is a gem...you will be having fun for a few days.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 1, 2009)

Great catch, NJ!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 2, 2009)

Did well there, Chris!


----------



## Maestro (Nov 4, 2009)

Good choices, Njaco.

On my side I watched Euro-trip. Gotta love that kind of immature humor.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 4, 2009)

Maestro said:


> Good choices, Njaco.
> 
> On my side I watched Euro-trip. Gotta love that kind of immature humor.



I kept laughing at the soccer hooligans, Vinnie Jones!


----------



## imalko (Nov 4, 2009)

These days I'm watching Slovakian mini series called "Alžbetin dvor" ("Elisabeth's Castle" in translation). The series was filmed in Czechoslovakia in 1986 and its based on the novel written by Hana Zelinova. This is a family saga with story fallowing several generations of noble Fabici family from Napoleonic wars up to the First World War. I've just watched part three (of six) yesterday.


----------



## proton45 (Nov 4, 2009)

imalko said:


> These days I'm watching Slovakian mini series called "Alžbetin dvor" ("Elisabeth's Castle" in translation). The series was filmed in Czechoslovakia in 1986 and its based on the novel written by Hana Zelinova. This is a family saga with story fallowing several generations of noble Fabici family from Napoleonic wars up to the First World War. I've just watched part three (of six) yesterday.



Sounds interesting.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 5, 2009)

First two movies of the Lord of the Rings trilogy. *looks totally pie-eyed around*


----------



## imalko (Nov 5, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *imalko*
> These days I'm watching Slovakian mini series called "Alžbetin dvor" ("Elisabeth's Castle" in translation). The series was filmed in Czechoslovakia in 1986 and its based on the novel written by Hana Zelinova. This is a family saga with story fallowing several generations of noble Fabici family from Napoleonic wars up to the First World War. I've just watched part three (of six) yesterday.





proton45 said:


> Sounds interesting...



Yes, it is. It's like Slovakian version of North and South in a way. 
I made a mistake in my original post, the time frame of the series is 1812-1945 so the events of WW2 are also covered. The events in the series are taking place in Turec region in Slovakia...


----------



## Pong (Nov 6, 2009)

Interview with a Vampire: The Vampire Chronicles

-Arlo


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 6, 2009)

Seven ways from Sundown, an Audie Murphy Western I hadn't seen before!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 6, 2009)

High Noon (1952)


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2009)

Independence Day


----------



## Pong (Nov 7, 2009)

Be Kind Rewind

-Arlo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 7, 2009)

"Help" with the Beatles. I never knew John was such a funny guy. Great movie!


----------



## proton45 (Nov 7, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Independence Day




They might be making a sequel...I enjoyed the 'first'.

* Independence Day 2 News
Director has 'really good story.'
by Orlando Parfitt, IGN UK

UK, October 13, 2009 - Here's a project we haven't heard about for a while -- a sequel to mega-bucks sci-fi blockbuster Independence Day. Way back in 2003 director Roland Emmerich and writer Dean Devlin confirmed they were working on s script, but since then we've not heard much about the film.

Until now that is, with Latino Review quizzing the helmer whilst he was doing press for his latest movie 2012. Emmerich told them why the sequel has taken so long to get off the ground:

"Dean Devlin and I are still set to make a sequel because we've found some sort of idea and we approached [studio 20th Century] Fox and Fox has not quite figured out how to incorporate Dean's and my deal, and Will's [Smith] deal. Will wants to do it in some sort of a package they can live with.

"So it's just been in negotiations now since forever, and naturally Fox says "Why don't you do it without Will Smith?" I said Will is essential for us, for this movie and actually for the audience too. And, so, it's in limbo and lately the studios are fighting. Like gross players, and Will is a gross player and is probably the only gross player right now who's worth his gross. So we'll see what happens. I would love to do it."

Emmerich wouldn't elaborate on the plot, but insisted: "There's a very really great story, a very cool one."

So there you go, it seems if the studio is prepared to pay for Smith, then we could, just maybe, get a sequel to one of the biggest summer movies of recent times. Your thoughts please! 
*


----------



## proton45 (Nov 7, 2009)

I just saw "Sky Captain And The World Of Tomorrow"...should I be embarrassed?


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 7, 2009)

I wouldn't be. I liked that movie! 


Just finished watching Transformers 2.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 8, 2009)

The Day after Tomorrow.....Independence day 2....guess we will see won't we?


----------



## Negative Creep (Nov 8, 2009)

I love Independence Day. I know it's cheesy, overlong, stupidly America-centric and has plot holes you could fit a mothership through, but I still think it's brilliant. The dogfights are thrilling and his speech is corny genius.

Just watched Tropic Thunder again..................awesome film!


----------



## Civettone (Nov 9, 2009)

Negative Creep said:


> I love Independence Day. I know it's cheesy, overlong, stupidly America-centric and has plot holes you could fit a mothership through, but I still think it's brilliant. The dogfights are thrilling and his speech is corny genius.
> 
> Just watched Tropic Thunder again..................awesome film!


What a coincidence !! I also was Tropic Thunder yesterday! I absolutely loved it. Great acting. Cruise stole the show though.

Also loved the fake movie trailers at the beginning of the movie! 

Kris


----------



## proton45 (Nov 9, 2009)

Civettone said:


> What a coincidence !! I also was Tropic Thunder yesterday! I absolutely loved it. Great acting. Cruise stole the show though.
> 
> Also loved the fake movie trailers at the beginning of the movie!
> 
> Kris



+1, now I have to see it again.


----------



## Pong (Nov 9, 2009)

Rescue Dawn

Didn't like the movie. I liked Bale's role in Empire of the Sun better than this film.

-Arlo


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 9, 2009)

Watched Judgement at Nuremburg. Great movie!
The Sand Pebbles, ok movie, not worth the almost 4 hours you have to dedicate to watching it!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 9, 2009)

Messy1 said:


> Watched Judgement at Nuremburg. Great movie!
> The Sand Pebbles, ok movie, not worth the almost 4 hours you have to dedicate to watching it!



The Sand Pebbles (1966)
I always liked that movie.
I had forgot that Sand Pebbles was that long.
IMO, one of McQueens best.


Wheels


----------



## rochie (Nov 9, 2009)

night at the museum 2, waste of a sit down !!!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 10, 2009)

Mister Roberts (1955)


Wheels


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 10, 2009)

The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas 
a very sobering ending


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 10, 2009)

"The Bridge On The River Kwai" 

TO


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 11, 2009)

The Seven Little Foys (1955)


Wheels


----------



## Pong (Nov 11, 2009)

One of my favorite shows on TV.

Men Vs. Wild: Will Ferell special

-Arlo


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 11, 2009)

Heartbreak Ridge...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 11, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Heartbreak Ridge...



A cool Eastwood flick. 


Wheels


----------



## Civettone (Nov 12, 2009)

This evening I went to see The Box (with Cameron Diaz)
a special movie, never seen anythin quite like it, with a sad but open end. 

From the makers of Donnie Darko, and that becomes obvious!
Kris


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 12, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> A cool Eastwood flick.
> 
> 
> Wheels



You bet!....I never tire of watching it...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 12, 2009)

Grand Prix from '66.....


----------



## proton45 (Nov 13, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Grand Prix from '66.....



Wow, the John Frankenheimer movie with James Garner and Eva Marie Saint? I still love EMS in "North By Northwest"...she was one sexy "femme fatale" turned damsel in distress. BTW, "Grand Prix" has some amazing photography in it (as I'm sure your aware), some of the best "at speed" camera work...Love it!!!!


----------



## proton45 (Nov 13, 2009)

I just saw Jennifer's Body (2009), and I really liked it...I'm not really sure why so many people where disappointed in the movie. One guy said the movie "sucked" because Megan Fox's nude scene was cut-out, but that can't be the only reason people didn't like it...can it? Its not a great movie, but its pretty far from crap...much more watchable then several recent movies people seemed to love...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 13, 2009)

The Jackal Bruce Willis


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 13, 2009)

Thelma and Louise.
Am seriously pondering getting:
a. Gun-crazy female friend, and
b. Big old american-style convertible.


----------



## piet (Nov 13, 2009)

Pandorrum....A pair of crew members aboard a spaceship wake up with no knowledge of their mission or their identities,( sf horror trhiller)


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2009)

Zombieland (2009)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 13, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Thelma and Louise.
> Am seriously pondering getting:
> a. Gun-crazy female friend, and
> b. Big old american-style convertible.





Waiter, CHECK PLEASE!!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 13, 2009)

BB, if you ever find you need a date some night, I think VB might be willing to stand in!


About to watch "Up!" with the wife whilst the kiddo rampages through the house.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 14, 2009)

The Dirty Dozen (1967)


Wheels


----------



## KMeyrick (Nov 14, 2009)

stayed in bed all day on Veteran's day and watched...

Patton, Kelly's Heros, and To Hell and Back


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 14, 2009)

Monty Python's the Life of Bryon with my 8 year old son. He laughed harder then I did.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 14, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Monty Python's the Life of Bryon with my 8 year old son. He laughed harder then I did.



lol cool. Hope you guys had great fun, it's a classic. 
I remember talking my poor old grandmother into watching it with me when it came out here in Denmark. 
Man, did she get pi**ed off! Turned out she was pretty religious!     Poor old Gran!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 14, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Monty Python's the Life of Bryon with my 8 year old son. He laughed harder then I did.


Total classic!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 14, 2009)

Underworld
Underworld Evolution
Underworld Rise of the Lycans

My son bought it as a triple pack!


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 14, 2009)

He is not the Savior! He is a very naughty boy! My personal favorite Monty Python movie!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 14, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Underworld
> Underworld Evolution
> Underworld Rise of the Lycans
> 
> My son bought it as a triple pack!



Poor guy, forced to watch Kate Beckinsale in black leather hour after hour. The things we do for our kids..........


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 14, 2009)

Bet the actor in the 3rd movie is just as hot as Ms. Beckinsdale. Almost as good.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 14, 2009)

Yeah, I have nothing against either Kate Beckinsale OR Rhona Mitra:


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 15, 2009)

Ok, I will have to see these flicks now! 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 15, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Poor guy, forced to watch Kate Beckinsale in black leather hour after hour. The things we do for our kids..........



It was difficult....but someone had to do it...


----------



## Colin1 (Nov 15, 2009)

Harry Brown

The plot's been done before but a good film nonetheless. Anyone could go along and enjoy this but the relevance to Brits or others living in the UK will be very marked. Don't take anything sharp in with you, the social backdrop will have you cutting your wrists.

Top performance from Michael Caine as ex-Marine pensioner Harry Brown who goes all Dirty Harry on the yobs terrorising his neighbourhood.

Pay attention to one of the druggies Harry goes to buy a gun from, he is brilliantly played; a scary, morally bankrupt, degenerate sleaze-bag. Naturally, Harry blows him away.


----------



## proton45 (Nov 15, 2009)

I watched Fumô chitai (1976) today...I don't expect anyone here has seen it (lol)...


----------



## Pong (Nov 15, 2009)

Rewatching Band of Brothers. Still can't wait for _the Pacific_.


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 16, 2009)

Bad Day at Black Rock with Spencer Tracy, Lee Marvin, Ernest Borgnine and Walter Brennan. One of my favorite old movies.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2009)

Alexander's Greatest Battle on History Channel....


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 16, 2009)

Deguchi no nai umi (Sea without exit) by Shochiku Movie 2006

Based on the book of same title writen by Hideo Yokoyama.

Among Japanese special attack weapons that carried out suicide attacks
near the end of World War II, some provided a slim chance for pilot
survival such as when a kamikaze plane developed engine trouble and
had to return to base or make a forced landing. 

However, a kaiten, a torpedo piloted by one man, resulted in certain death to the pilot
once a submarine released it. Kaiten pilots in this well-researched novel express their 
feelings as they face death, but some of these views arise more from modern-day 
Japanese opinions toward war than actual kaiten pilot attitudes during the war. 

Koji Namiki, being a pitcher for a university team, the discussion of 
baseball takes up a large portion of this story. The author Hideo Yokoyama tries to 
connect Namiki's baseball involvement with his kaiten pilot activities, but in the end 
this relationship remains rather vague.

More of the story details....

I am impressed with not only the story itself but well researched reproduction of Kaiten and its 
mothership I-36. I recommend this movie if English version may be available.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2009)

The Day The Earth Stood Still from '51....


----------



## proton45 (Nov 16, 2009)

Shinpachi said:


> Deguchi no nai umi (Sea without exit) by Shochiku Movie 2006
> 
> Based on the book of same title writen by Hideo Yokoyama.
> I am impressed with not only the story itself but well researched reproduction of Kaiten and its
> mothership I-36. I recommend this movie if English version may be available.



This looks interesting...I think I will seek it out, thanks!


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 16, 2009)

Has anyone seen the Boy in the Striped Pyjamas
its a officer who is charge of a SS Death Camp son who wanders out of the house and befriends a young boy on the other side of the wire


----------



## piet (Nov 16, 2009)

proton45 said:


> This looks interesting...I think I will seek it out, thanks!



Me to
i am downloading it now.... i think its gonna be a slow one


----------



## Flyboy2 (Nov 16, 2009)

_The Fourth Kind_

Terrible movie, all the exciting parts are in the previews, and the "scary" parts are way overactted. Also the previews say that it is based off a true story and is using "archive" footage, but it is all a lie. The "archive" footage is hecka fake.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 16, 2009)

pbfoot said:


> Has anyone seen the Boy in the Striped Pyjamas
> its a officer who is charge of a SS Death Camp son who wanders out of the house and befriends a young boy on the other side of the wire



EXCELLENT movie! Part of me wanted to  and another part wanted to  at the end. The characters were very excellently done.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 16, 2009)

I read the book! Good book didn't see the movie.


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for your attention, proton45 and piet


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 17, 2009)

The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance (1962)


Wheels


----------



## Pong (Nov 19, 2009)

History Channel's The Works.


----------



## piet (Nov 19, 2009)

2012


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 20, 2009)

The Bridges at Toko-Ri (1954)


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 20, 2009)

Defiance Daniel Craig


----------



## proton45 (Nov 20, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Defiance Daniel Craig



Did u like this movie? I have not seen it yet...


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 20, 2009)

Its excellent!


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 20, 2009)

Watched "Shreck the Third" and "Titan AE" with my wife. Been awhile since I've watched AE!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2009)

proton45 said:


> Did u like this movie? I have not seen it yet...



Yes, I thought is was good.

..saw 2012 today Enjoyed it...special effects extravaganza....


----------



## conkerking (Nov 21, 2009)

2012

For - awesome (truly awesome) special effects.

Against - usual Hollywood daftness - billions dead but still we have a happy ending; people getting over bereavement in minutes, that sort of thing. I am beginning to think Roland Emmerich is a bit of a nutter, in and among the mass fatalities there were some cruel and entirely unnecessary individual deaths I thought.

Enjoyed it, in general, though!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2009)

Iron Man (2008)


----------



## Amsel (Nov 21, 2009)

Disney's A Christmas Carol.
Great 3D Imax film. The animation was superb and it really puts you in the Christmas mood.
http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1810049009/trailer


----------



## proton45 (Nov 21, 2009)

The Mario Bava film Rabid Dogs...viva Mario!!!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXSWQznfogk_


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 22, 2009)

The latest Star Trek movie (the good one).


----------



## gepp (Nov 22, 2009)

yeh the latest Star Trek movie is pretty good.
just watch crank 2 which is insane one of my top movies now and Fanboys.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 22, 2009)

Disney's "Treasure Planet". Most definitely NOT the failure/flop that Dis seems to think it was!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2009)

Star Trek Insurrection


----------



## Pong (Nov 27, 2009)

Toy Story

-Arlo


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 27, 2009)

Ep 11 of True Blood season 2....one more to come...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2009)

Refresh by Level 1 Productions --> 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEOwRWe2_cc_


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 27, 2009)

10-year is enough to master a thing.
Thanks for sharing, Gnomey. I'm impressed so much.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 27, 2009)

"Famous Planes of the Luftwaffe", feat. Bf-109, Me-110, Ju-87 and the Me-262.
It's basically a beginner's intro to these four aircraft, but it's okay to spend a lazy friday night with.
Am making a lot of screen captures, too.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 27, 2009)

Kelly's Heroes (1970)


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 27, 2009)

Always a classis..........."Woof Woof"


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 27, 2009)

To you a hero is some kind of weird sandwich, not some nut who takes on 3 Tigers.


----------



## proton45 (Nov 27, 2009)

I saw "Dread" last night...it's based on a Clive Barker short story. 

Dread (2009)


----------



## piet (Nov 27, 2009)

8)Law.Abiding.Citizen.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 27, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Always a classis..........."Woof Woof"





Messy1 said:


> To you a hero is some kind of weird sandwich, not some nut who takes on 3 Tigers.


Crapgame: Then make a DEAL! 
Big Joe: What kind of deal? 
Crapgame: A DEAL, deal! Maybe the guy's a Republican. "Business is business," right? 

I always liked the Crapgame character. 


Wheels


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 27, 2009)

Just watched "GI Joe". Special-effects bananarama, halfway decent storyline...basically, a good movie when you're in the mood for mindless violence.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 28, 2009)

Rambo


----------



## gepp (Nov 28, 2009)

the Hangover for the 5th time  IMO it has to be the funniest movie ever made


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 28, 2009)

Angels and Demons. Good movie!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 29, 2009)

Unforgiven (1992)


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 29, 2009)

Congo


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 29, 2009)

Romanzo Criminale; Italian gangster flick...
9th Company; Russian war flick...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 29, 2009)

Hells Angels - I love that movie.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 29, 2009)

Epic Movie-for the 20th time. It still sucks.


----------



## KMeyrick (Nov 29, 2009)

watched My Sister's Keeper last night


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 29, 2009)

The Incredible Mr. Limpet - the kids loved it.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 30, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> The Incredible Mr. Limpet - the kids loved it.



I was going to watch that today.
Great movie.

Barefoot in the Park (1967)
First Blood (1982)


Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 30, 2009)

The Berlin Airlift...


----------



## gepp (Nov 30, 2009)

hunters in the sky


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 30, 2009)

Now watching "Boiling Point", next.....Grand Torino!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 30, 2009)

Tremors

The Incredible Mr Limpet...even I remember that one!.....wasn't bad at all


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 30, 2009)

Gran Torino. Not the ending I expected!


----------



## rochie (Nov 30, 2009)

new moon, twighlight series 

and yes i do have a twelve year old daughter !


----------



## sabrina (Nov 30, 2009)

The Blind Side - in theatres. Actually really good...true story of Baltimore Ravens' Michael Oher and how he went from 80-IQ poverty-stricken teen to football star. I think it's the only movie I've ever really like Sanda Bullock in--she did a great job in this one.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 30, 2009)

Still watching bits and pieces of a documentary about Capt. Cook.


----------



## KMeyrick (Nov 30, 2009)

rochie said:


> new moon, twighlight series
> 
> and yes i do have a twelve year old daughter !



Cas and I love the new siggie.

I put photos up in my photo album here of her cooking. I'll email them if you can't find them.


----------



## Pong (Dec 1, 2009)

Kung Fu Panda

-Arlo


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 2, 2009)

The Last of the Mohicans


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 2, 2009)

-Forrest Gump

For the eighty- eighth time  

Love that movie..


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 2, 2009)

TCM has Humphrey Bogart as the "Star of the Month." 

Bullets or Ballots (1936)


Wheels


----------



## gepp (Dec 2, 2009)

public enemy's what an awesome movie


----------



## conkerking (Dec 4, 2009)

Paranormal Activity at the cinema just now. Clever and unsettling.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 4, 2009)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fyS5CLBgyM_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmUx0L6k_0U_


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 5, 2009)

Van Helsing

Kate Beckinsale....really is a babe!


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 5, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Van Helsing
> 
> Kate Beckinsale....really is a babe!






Watched "Night at the Museum: Smithsonian" last night, and "The Tournament". NatM isn't a bad movie for families. "Tournament" is basically a hacker film, but people are getting their heads blown off (guns, grenades, explosive charges). You're not missing much if you pass on this one.


----------



## ellis995 (Dec 5, 2009)

Paranormal Activity 

One word for it ( WOW )

Scared the bejesus out of me


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 5, 2009)

Twilight: New Moon

Hey, its our anniversary weekend, and she wanted to see it. What's a guy gonna do? Rent and watch Terminator, thats' what!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 5, 2009)

I saw the new Terminator movie today, it was not bad. the special effects were excellent. Just got done watching Lethal Weapon.


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 6, 2009)

Yep, just got done watching it. Great performance by all of the actors, no over-the-top-comic-relief, stable plotline, kept with the series really well, even a CGI cameo by Arnold. Lots of guns, robots, and explosions.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 6, 2009)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I saw the new Terminator movie today, it was not bad. the special effects were excellent. Just got done watching Lethal Weapon.





RabidAlien said:


> Yep, just got done watching it. Great performance by all of the actors, no over-the-top-comic-relief, stable plotline, kept with the series really well, even a CGI cameo by Arnold. Lots of guns, robots, and explosions.



Agreed, great movie!

was gonna watch Lethal Weapon but decided on DieHard...


----------



## Njaco (Dec 6, 2009)

Went Xmas shopping and decided to do a little DVD hunting. Bagged "Thunderball" and "Munich" for under $10 total!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 7, 2009)

I thought Munich was pretty good.
I can't remember seeing Thunderball. 

C'era una volta il West (1968 ) aka Once Upon a Time in the West
Henry Fonda like you've never seen him.
Charles Bronson
Jason Robards
Directed by Sergio Leone 

TCM on demand again. 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 7, 2009)

Remember the Titans!


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Terminator Salvation. Still no where near as good as #2!


----------



## proton45 (Dec 7, 2009)

I saw The Box (2009/I), it was not what I expected...and NOT in a good way. It trys to go someplace that doesn't quite work. I wanted to go "with it" but it just didn't feel right (lol)......


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 7, 2009)

On The Buses....


----------



## Pong (Dec 8, 2009)

Man Vs. Wild

-Arlo


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2009)

Tremors II Aftershocks


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 9, 2009)

Gran Torino 

Anything done by Clint Eastwood is excellent.

TO


----------



## piet (Dec 9, 2009)

ToughOmbre said:


> Gran Torino
> 
> Anything done by Clint Eastwood is excellent.
> 
> TO



exept.... Gran Torino
sorry
piet


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 9, 2009)

piet said:


> exept.... Gran Torino
> sorry
> piet



To each, his own. 

Some people (Motion Picture Academy) thought "Shakespeare In Love" was better than "Saving Private Ryan".

Go figure.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 9, 2009)

Fixed Bayonets from '51, James Dean's debut!

Have to say about the Gran Torino, not the ending that I expected!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 9, 2009)

ToughOmbre said:


> To each, his own.
> 
> Some people (Motion Picture Academy) thought "Shakespeare In Love" was better than "Saving Private Ryan".
> 
> ...



Seriously?????? DAM!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 9, 2009)

The Disorderly Orderly from '64 with Jerry Lewis.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 9, 2009)

Mr Hobbs Takes A Vacation from '62 with James Stewart....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2009)

Terminator Salvation ....got the steel box 2 disc limited edition for under 20 bucks....on special!


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Dec 11, 2009)

my friend and I saw Paranormal Activity yesterday at the cinemas, now I;m a hard person to scare in horror movies but...F*** THAT MOVIE SCARED THE LIVING S**T OUTA ME!!! the ending was messed up


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 11, 2009)

Well worth watching then, you say mate?


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 11, 2009)

Another Used-stuff-shop dvd-find:
World War II: The Battle of Britain.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Dec 11, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Well worth watching then, you say mate?



it very much was Lucky, its not a horror movie in a sense of things jumoing out at you, its more of a mind f**k movie, it messes with your head with the minimum amount of gore


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 12, 2009)

Jumanji (1995)


Wheels


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 12, 2009)

Harry Potter and the HalfBlood Prince....got it for my wife for our anniversary (and a nice James Avery ring...I'm not THAT cheap!). She wanted to watch it, so we did.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 12, 2009)

The Private Navy of Sgt. O'Farrell (1968 )

Bob Hope and Phyllis Diller at some of their best. 


Wheels


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 13, 2009)

Just watched a live performance of "A Christmas Carol". The contemporary music director at my church rocked it as Scrooge! It'd been a while since I last watched live theatre, I forgot how much better live is than Hollywood.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 14, 2009)

Zombieland my son got his hands on it and thought it was cool.....bit of a weird @ss movie thats for sure.


----------



## ellis995 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sargent York

Got to love true stories.

Makes you PROUD. 

That soldiers, airmen and navy, died trying to make this a better world for us to live in


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Talladega Nights-The Ballad of Ricky Bobby. It's a dumb, low intelligence movie that fits my sense of humor. You have to be a fan of Will Farrell.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 15, 2009)

Rio Bravo (1959)


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 16, 2009)

ellis995 said:


> Sargent York
> 
> Got to love true stories.
> 
> ...



Love Seargent York....watch it every time it comes on the box...8)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 17, 2009)

Thomas Crown Affair - ending is great


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 17, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Thomas Crown Affair - ending is great



The original with Steve McQueen and Faye Dunaway The Thomas Crown Affair (1968 ) or the remake 
with Pierce Brosnan and Rene Russo The Thomas Crown Affair (1999) ?


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 18, 2009)

The remake, I've never had the chance to see the original.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 18, 2009)

If you like McQueen you should like the original.
I haven't seen the remake - yet.


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 18, 2009)

Excellent, now I just need to find the dam thing!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 18, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Excellent, now I just need to find the dam thing!


Netflix has it.

The Thomas Crown Affair (1968 )


Wheels


----------



## imalko (Dec 18, 2009)

Twilight: New Moon


----------



## Maestro (Dec 18, 2009)

imalko said:


> Twilight: New Moon



Ah... So your girlfriend forced you into the theater, eh ? 

Painkiller Jane... Is it just me or that blonde chick playing Jane is kinda hot ?


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 18, 2009)

Tremors III Back to Perfection


----------



## piet (Dec 18, 2009)

Harry Brown , Michael cain

Funny people, Adam sandler


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2009)

AVATAR Awesome movie, fantastic effects!


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 20, 2009)

Watched/watching so far this weekend:

Inglourious Basterds: Typical Quinten Tarrentino....lots of bloody, violent deaths, extremely loose historical basis, almost-but-not-quite-plausible plot. Brainless action flick.

Public Enemy: not the thrilling action flick I thought it was going to be, but still good. Sorta like a graphic no-holds-barred documentary. From what I've looked up, seems like Hollywod followed history pretty closely on this one.

Battlestar Galactica Season4: Finishing out the season. AWESOME series!


----------



## proton45 (Dec 20, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> The original with Steve McQueen and Faye Dunaway The Thomas Crown Affair (1968 ) or the remake
> with Pierce Brosnan and Rene Russo The Thomas Crown Affair (1999) ?
> 
> 
> Wheels



You inspired me to watch The Getaway (1972) again. _*For anyone who has not seen it*_..."The Getaway" is another great Steve McQueen movie (with a sexy Ali MacGraw, as co-star) that was (poorly) re-made in the 90's. If you get the chance you should check out this Sam Peckinpah classic, its a gritty, bloody, 70's classic... 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2009)

Lucky Number Slevin....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2009)

"George Washington Slept Here" - an oldie, but I have not laughed so hard in awhile.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 21, 2009)

The Shakiest Gun in the West (1968 )


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2009)

Wolverine X-Men Origins


----------



## piet (Dec 21, 2009)

Old dogs


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 21, 2009)

piet said:


> Old dogs



What a funny....


----------



## conkerking (Dec 21, 2009)

Just scored the Sopranos box set. I have never seen it on TV. Just two episodes in, and a whole lot of watching to go... fuhgeddabahdit...


----------



## piet (Dec 21, 2009)

The men who stare at goats
piet


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2009)

Australia


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 22, 2009)

Watched Inglorious Basterds over the weekend, not a terrible movie, worth renting. Also watched Funny People with Adam Sandler. good movie overall.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 22, 2009)

Run Silent Run Deep (1958 )


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2009)

Night at the Museum: Battle of the Smithsonian (2009)


----------



## piet (Dec 22, 2009)

Trailer-Park-Boys.
Countdown-to-Liquor-Day

piet


----------



## Cota1992 (Dec 22, 2009)

Catch and Release


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 23, 2009)

Just finished up the final season of Battlestar Galactica. BEST FRAKKIN ENDING TO A SERIES *EVER*!!!! I just hate it when everything _has _to have a happy ending!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 23, 2009)

piet said:


> The men who stare at goats
> piet



How was it piet?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2009)

MASH at the moment....love that show!
A colleague at work gave me a box set of DVD's as a Christmas Present....WWII stuff!

Twelwe O' Clock High, '49...
The Longest Day, '62...
The Great Escape, '63...
Von Ryan's Express, '65...
The San Pebbles, '66...
Patton, '69...
Battle Of Britain, '69...
Tora! Tora! Tora! '70...
A Bridge To Far, '77...

I'll be having square eyes!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 24, 2009)

WOW, not a bad one in the bunch, nice score!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2009)

Tell me about it! I'm dead chuffed!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> MASH at the moment....love that show!
> A colleague at work gave me a box set of DVD's as a Christmas Present....WWII stuff!
> 
> Twelwe O' Clock High, '49...
> ...



Great set Jan....I actually considered watching Von Ryan's Express today!


----------



## piet (Dec 24, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> How was it piet?



It was oke 7.5 out of 10

piet


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 24, 2009)

Holy crap, Jan, that's a treasure trove!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 24, 2009)

Glenn Beck. My favorite show in the world...maybe because it's the truth..


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 25, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> MASH at the moment....love that show!
> A colleague at work gave me a box set of DVD's as a Christmas Present....WWII stuff!
> 
> Twelwe O' Clock High, '49...
> ...


That is a great collection. 


My last.
It's a Wonderful Life (1946)


Wheels


----------



## proton45 (Dec 25, 2009)

A triple header here...

Burn After Reading , a quiet film...funny in that "dry" sort of way...its not going to be everyone's "cup of tea", but I liked it. *spoiler* some of you will like it for the scene of Brad Pitt getting shot in the face (god, did I just write that_lol).

Then I saw The Hurt Locker , its a really good film and well worth a watch...I don't want to say too much cuz I hate spoilers.

And last, Avatar ...go see it.  Am I the first to post Avatar here?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 25, 2009)

To Have and Have Not (1944)

Too corny for me, even trying to take into account the timeframe it was filmed.

Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2009)

proton45 said:


> And last, Avatar ...go see it.  Am I the first to post Avatar here?



Been there done that....in 3D.....going again tomorrow, taking my Mum 'cause she would like to see it!


----------



## N4521U (Dec 26, 2009)

Just finished watching Happy Gilmore. I do the golf thingy too! cheers, Bill


----------



## imalko (Dec 26, 2009)

Stardust


----------



## piet (Dec 26, 2009)

Staten Island.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 26, 2009)

Just watched "Inglorious Basterds" for the first time. Kinda disappointed.Tarantino usually has a strong storyline that, although he may wander within it, he sticks to it. This seemed just a bit lazy for him. Except for the basement bar scene. That was classic Quentin! In fact I have a feeling he thought that scene up first and just added all the rest.

Watch out, here comes the Bear Jew!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 26, 2009)

My little girl got "Santa's Buddies" for Christmas so we watched that.........over.....and over.....and over....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 27, 2009)

Avatar 2D this time....


----------



## javlin (Dec 27, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Just watched "Inglorious Basterds" for the first time. Kinda disappointed.Tarantino usually has a strong storyline that, although he may wander within it, he sticks to it. This seemed just a bit lazy for him. Except for the basement bar scene. That was classic Quentin! In fact I have a feeling he thought that scene up first and just added all the rest.
> 
> Watch out, here comes the Bear Jew!!!!



I got too chapter four and hit the off button and my son who is 17 was only an OK he agreed the writing was weak.Kevin


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Dec 27, 2009)

Four Christmases

Star Trek 2009


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 27, 2009)

Avatar.


YA GOTTA GO SEE IT! (if you like sci-fi, that is)


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2009)

My son has been pestering me....so today was the day!

Lord of the Rings....

The Fellowship of the Ring
The Two Towers
Return of the King

all extended versions so it was a long day of viewing!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 28, 2009)

Night at the Museum: Battle of the Smithsonian 

TO


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Dec 28, 2009)

Something Something Something Darkside


----------



## Njaco (Dec 28, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> My son has been pestering me....so today was the day!
> 
> Lord of the Rings....
> 
> ...



Holy [email protected]!! I've been wanting to do that for a few years now and never have the time. I have all 3 with the extended versions (much better) and they're about 4+ hours in length to each movie! Kudos Wayne!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2009)

Did that with some friends at uni a couple of years back it took a while.

The latest Top Gear special (in Bolivia). It was fantastic.


----------



## piet (Dec 28, 2009)

Tali-Ihantala 1944
piet


----------



## KMeyrick (Dec 28, 2009)

THe kids and I have done the LOTR marathon and a Harry Potter marathon. Makes for a great weekend of lounging with popcorn, candy and ice cream!!

Past 2 days- Inglorious bastards- liked it..... and the Hangover.... funny.


----------



## Pong (Dec 28, 2009)

The Dark Knight. Excellent film, especially with Heath Ledger as the Joker.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 28, 2009)

I really need to see that one.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 29, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> My son has been pestering me....so today was the day!
> 
> Lord of the Rings....
> 
> ...





wow...


----------



## Pong (Dec 29, 2009)

A must see Vb. 

Just finished watching this.

Snatch


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 29, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Holy [email protected]!! I've been wanting to do that for a few years now and never have the time. I have all 3 with the extended versions (much better) and they're about 4+ hours in length to each movie! Kudos Wayne!!



It's not easy getting 11 odd hours free to do it but Monday was a holiday anyway, nothing was open and I had put some gloss on my Ju88 on Sunday so the extra day's drying time suited me just fine!


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 29, 2009)

Pong said:


> A must see Vb.
> 
> Just finished watching this.
> 
> Snatch



 "Did you understand what he said?"


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2009)

Torchwood - Children of Earth


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 30, 2009)

Run Silent Run Deep (1958 )


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 30, 2009)

Saw "Master and Commander" again, and man...they sure left that wide open for a sequel!

Probably one of the best "age of sail" naval battles I've ever seen.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 30, 2009)

Avatar in Atlantic City..... my eyes almost shriveled up and fell out of my head.....

Of course my little brother asked to see it and we had to see it


----------



## proton45 (Dec 30, 2009)

I saw 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ta1iVADS68E_

You got to love the "innocent" Angie Dickinson as the teacher with a "heart of gold"...


----------



## Pong (Dec 31, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> "Did you understand what he said?"




_"Boris the Blade? As in Boris the Bullet Dodger?"

"Why do they call him the Bullet Dodger?"

"Because he dodges bullets, Avi!"_



-Arlo


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 31, 2009)

"Whats wrong with the trailer?"

*yanks door completely off*
"Why, nothing's wrong with the trailer. Its tip-top! Its just not my color."


----------



## Pong (Dec 31, 2009)

"Never underestimate the predictability of stupidity"



Anyway, enough with the Snatch lines.

HBO is having a marathon of Indy Jones films and the last one I watched was the first one.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2009)

Galaxy Quest


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Dec 31, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Torchwood - Children of Earth



Love Torchwood. I need to download the "Children of Earth" series. I wonder if it'll be back next season?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 31, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Galaxy Quest



I thought Alan Rickman was pretty funny in that one.


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 31, 2009)

"Twilight Zone" marathon is on SciFi channel this weekend! BOOYAH!!!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 31, 2009)

Just watched "Angels and Demons" - what a waste of a good book.


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 31, 2009)

Book is ALWAYS better.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 1, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> Saw "Master and Commander" again, and man...they sure left that wide open for a sequel!
> 
> Probably one of the best "age of sail" naval battles I've ever seen.



I am actually surprised that it hasn't had a sequel.
It's been a while but I do remember liking it a lot.



vikingBerserker said:


> Wayne Little said:
> 
> 
> > Galaxy Quest
> ...


Alan Rickman was a hoot in that one.
A far cry from the charcter he played in Die Hard.


My last one:
Kelly's Heroes (1970)


Wheels


----------



## KMeyrick (Jan 1, 2010)

Love Kelly's Heroes!!

We went into town and saw SHERLOCK.

Very good- loved the filming, the color, the flashbacks, Jude Law was superb.... hope there's a sequel (last lines were..... "Case reopened" Sweet!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2010)

The Replacement Killers Chow Yun fat


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 1, 2010)

Watched some episodes of "Hogan's Heros"...one of my alltime favorite Tv shows


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 1, 2010)

Last night on TV 'The Glen Miller Story' great classic movie


----------



## papa_bear (Jan 1, 2010)

Donnie Darko (2001) 5th or 6th time


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 1, 2010)

Dinner for one

SKip the german intro and enjoy.


----------



## gepp (Jan 1, 2010)

district 9


----------



## Njaco (Jan 1, 2010)

gepp said:


> district 9



How was it Gepp?


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jan 1, 2010)

Yesterday I took the boy to see Avatar in 3D. *SWEET!:*shock:


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2010)

The Matrix... for about the 10th time.

"Here that sound, Mr. Anderson? That is the sound of inevitability. That is the sound of your impending death" 

Great lines.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2010)

The Italian Job (1969)

A classic.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 1, 2010)

I am an idiot.

Had a few hours to kill and a few dollars to spend so went to my local franchise department store and checked out the DVDs. Found a nice metal box of a cable series, bought it and brought it home.

After all these years and reading about how good this series is, I'm an idiot that I never bought this before!

"Band of Brothers" - just watched episode 1 through 4 and I'm hooked!!!!

oh, and Matt, the Humans are a virius line was also about the best I've heard!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2010)

BAND OF BROTHERS is better than Saving Private Ryan. One of my top 3 all time war movies. Phenomenally directed, produced and acted. Just wonderful


----------



## Njaco (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm just finding that out!!


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jan 1, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> BAND OF BROTHERS is better than Saving Private Ryan. One of my top 3 all time war movies. Phenomenally directed, produced and acted. Just wonderful



Then hold on because "Pacific" is coming out soon.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to the club, NJACO!!! I missed the first two episodes when it came on TV, and happened to catch about 10 minutes as they're jumping into Normandy....that mere 10 minutes frikkin HOOKED me! Bought it as soon as it came out on DVD. I'll be watching "Pacific" religiously when it starts. Anyone have a solid date on that?


----------



## Njaco (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm guessing "Pacific" is a cable show? See, that was the problem - I haven't had cable for over 10 years. But this stuff is great!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 1, 2010)

I DVR'D Band of Brothers


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jan 1, 2010)

Njaco said:


> I'm guessing "Pacific" is a cable show? See, that was the problem - I haven't had cable for over 10 years. But this stuff is great!!



Do you have a computer? 

I don't have HBO, Showtime or the likes but I use my computer get it all.


----------



## KMeyrick (Jan 2, 2010)

The Pacific

HBO: The Pacific


----------



## Maestro (Jan 2, 2010)

KMeyrick said:


> The Pacific
> 
> HBO: The Pacific



Hmmm... I have the feeling it's not gonna be as good as Band of Brothers.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2010)

Battlestations: PBY Catalina


----------



## imalko (Jan 2, 2010)

"Sveti Georgije ubiva aždahu" (in translation: "Saint George Slaying a Dragon") - Serbian WW1 drama filmed in 2008/09.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 2, 2010)

Cave Man staring Ringo Starr, pretty dam funny.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jan 2, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Cave Man staring Ringo Starr, pretty dam funny.


Damn I haven't seen that in years. What a funny movie


----------



## ontos (Jan 2, 2010)

I really like the old comedies "Some Like It Hot" Tony Curtis and Marlon Monroe, and the Laurel HArdy films. I like all the "Alien" series, awesome in surround Sound. So is "Band of Brothers and "Saving Private Ryan". I'm dating myself


----------



## Njaco (Jan 2, 2010)

> Damn I haven't seen that in years. What a funny movie



especially the scene with the dinosaur poop!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2010)

Sanctuary Season 2 Eps 1-3


----------



## Pong (Jan 3, 2010)

HBO says the Pacific will air on March 14th. I hope HBO here airs it on the same date. I simply can't wait.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2010)

Pong said:


> HBO says the Pacific will air on March 14th. I hope HBO here airs it on the same date. I simply can't wait.



Watch Band of Brothers a couple more times...


----------



## Heinz (Jan 3, 2010)

Red Dwarf Series 1


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2010)

Red Dwarf.....lmao!  Remember that series....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2010)

The Blue Lamp from '50.....


----------



## Njaco (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok, Part 9 "Why We Fight" hit me harder than "Schindler's List".


----------



## proton45 (Jan 3, 2010)

Njaco said:


> especially the scene with the dinosaur poop!




I was thinking about "Cave man" as I watched Year One (2009)...


----------



## imalko (Jan 3, 2010)

Son of the Morning Star


----------



## N4521U (Jan 3, 2010)

Saw AVATAR yesterday............... what a movie. More than I had expected. the animation and flying in 3D is awwwwsome!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2010)

Sanctuary Eps 4-6


----------



## Heinz (Jan 4, 2010)

Porridge The Christmas Specials


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 4, 2010)

Invasion of the bee girls  Dodgy 70's sexpoitation at its best!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2010)

Do tell! lmao!


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 4, 2010)

Well Jan, it's one of those movies any beer drinking, red meat eating, sports loving man would appreciate. It has it all - boobs, a sexy villian, boobs, hot chicks in tight uniforms, boobs, chicks rubbing cream on naked chicks and well, more boobs. See it today!


----------



## Heinz (Jan 4, 2010)

Top stuff Andy 8)


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 4, 2010)

The Soloist and Land of the Lost. Both new releases. Didn't make it through either one of them.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 4, 2010)

Avatar...3D ...that is one film that rocks !...going to see it again on this wednesday ....teehee

Unfortunately...I now have fantasies about 15 foot high skinny, blue coloured girls with prehensile tails....I'm off for a cold shower !


----------



## drgondog (Jan 4, 2010)

In the last week I saw Sherlock Holmes (very good) and Avatar (EXCELLENT)


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jan 4, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Cave Man staring Ringo Starr, pretty dam funny.



Thanks to you I had to go find it and download it. Damn funny movie.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 5, 2010)

Hamburger Hill (1987)


Wheels


----------



## gepp (Jan 5, 2010)

Njaco said:


> How was it Gepp?


 it was tops  unreal film its not at all what i expected it was funny had awesome action great special FX for a low budget film very cool film
but i could see the take off of South Africa's apartheid era in District 6.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 5, 2010)

Sanctuary S2 Eps 7-9


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2010)

Dude, Where's my car?


----------



## Loiner (Jan 6, 2010)

Last movie at a cinema was Avatar in 3D, absolutely awesome visuals from beginning to end; the best visual experience I've ever watched.

Last DVD movie on t.v. was 'Changeling', (Directed by Clint Eastwood, starring Angelina Jolie) set in 1920s and 30s Los Angeles. A brilliantly made period film, superbly set with great propped and digitally enhanced street secenes from the era, but with quite a disturbing story if it is completely true (as it is claimed to be a true story).


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2010)

The Ninth Gate from '99.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2010)

Thunder in Carolina....from '60.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 6, 2010)

True Grit (1969)


Wheels


----------



## Heinz (Jan 6, 2010)

Fawlty Towers : A touch of class, The Builders, The Wedding Party


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 7, 2010)

Evolution


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 7, 2010)

"The Train" starring Burt Lancaster...

Real good movie!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 7, 2010)

Taken


----------



## proton45 (Jan 7, 2010)

I saw a Roberto Rossellini film Un pilota ritorna (1942). Its an Italian war movie made in 1942. Its about a bomber pilot who gets shot down and captured by the British, he then escapes back behind Italian lines by stealing a Hurricane.

Here are some screen shots from the film. The Hurricane has an interesting camo pattern on it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2010)

The Rock


----------



## Pong (Jan 11, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> "The Train" starring Burt Lancaster...
> 
> Real good movie!



Yep, one of the best war movies ever made.


Last watched Clint Eastwood's _Changeling_.


-Arlo


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 11, 2010)

Glory


----------



## proton45 (Jan 11, 2010)

A Clockwork Orange...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 11, 2010)

Those Maginificent Men In Their Flying Machines....


----------



## Marcel (Jan 11, 2010)

Avatar, good visual effects (saw it in 3D), but thin plot.


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 11, 2010)

The Mrs. wanted to watch The Dark Knight last night. So we re-watched it. Still a good movie. Heath Ledger did a awesome job. What a waste.


----------



## Pong (Jan 12, 2010)

Convoy: War for the Atlantic on National Geographic


----------



## proton45 (Jan 12, 2010)

I watched a movie called Ichi (2008)... its "kind of" an un-official spin-off (for lack of better explanation) to the Zatoichi series of films. Its about a blind girl who wanders the country side looking for her "would be" father...who (by the way) taught her a rare and deadly underhand style of sword fighting. The girl who stars in the film is cute, and the yakuza baddies are swaggering, colorful...and deadly. Fun!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 12, 2010)

"Heaven and Earth" by Akira Kurosawa...


----------



## Loiner (Jan 14, 2010)

Watched 'Waterboy' the other night, that is one funny film.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 14, 2010)

Watched some british tv programme about a crazy brit who wanted help with and got a bunch of kids to help build a 1:1 scale Airfix Spitfire. 
Best part of the show?
When aforementioned crazy brit went for a flight with Caroline Grace in her two-seated Mk IX. Lucky [email protected]! 
Maybe that would be something worth saving up for, boys?
Our man in the show mentioned that he also tried to fly the Spitfire, and there _is _an extra set of controls in the rear cockpit...*[email protected]*


----------



## piet (Jan 14, 2010)

The Invention of Lying

piet


----------



## Loiner (Jan 15, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Watched some british tv programme about a crazy brit who wanted help with and got a bunch of kids to help build a 1:1 scale Airfix Spitfire...



The 'crazy brit' being James May 
It was part of series, that episode featured Airfix, another episode was about Meccano, and another about Lego.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 15, 2010)

Loiner said:


> The 'crazy brit' being James May
> It was part of series, that episode featured Airfix, another episode was about Meccano, and another about Lego.



Just googled him - yup, that's the man, thanks for the info. 
The show's currently airing here in Denmark, next week's episode is the Lego house. 

Oh, and watched a movie tonight: "Charlie's Angels". Love it.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 15, 2010)

Get Carter 

The original, orrite guv'!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2010)

The Kid from Texas Audie Murphy as Billy the Kid. distracted me from 90 minutes of modelling time!


----------



## proton45 (Jan 16, 2010)

I watched The Hunters (1958), their is some really nice aerial shots in this movie.

I also watched Catch-22 (1970), I heard the directors commentary along with the movie...he had a few interesting things to say about the filming of the B-25 stuff.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2010)

Midway!


----------



## imalko (Jan 16, 2010)

Sharpe's Challenge and Sharpe's Peril


----------



## piet (Jan 16, 2010)

It might get loud8)


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 16, 2010)

Watched a bit of "Support Your Local Sheriff" this morning on AMC. Classic!!! Watched Lost season2ep9 this evening.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Watched a bit of "Support Your Local Sheriff" this morning on AMC. Classic!!! Watched Lost season2ep9 this evening.



Support Your Local Sheriff....great movie!!

Gave up on Lost a long time ago...just got so friggin' wierd....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 16, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Watched a bit of "Support Your Local Sheriff" this morning on AMC. Classic!!! Watched Lost season2ep9 this evening.



I had forgotten about that one, it was pretty dam good!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 16, 2010)

Watched Yes Man! With Jim Carey tonight


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2010)

The Sixth Day


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2010)

Western from '55, Shotgun....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2010)

The Day The Earth Stood Still....


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 17, 2010)

Hamburger Hill


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 17, 2010)

Silent Library.... worlds funniest show


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2010)

The Tuxedo (2002)


----------



## KMeyrick (Jan 17, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> Hamburger Hill



OMG I watched it on TV yesterday too!


----------



## Pong (Jan 17, 2010)

Run Fatboy Run


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2010)

End of Days


----------



## Heinz (Jan 18, 2010)

The Good Life, series 3 episode 3.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2010)

The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift (2006)


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 18, 2010)

Black Hawk Down


----------



## Pong (Jan 19, 2010)

Fourth (Or is it the third?) episode of Convoy: War for the Atlantic


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 19, 2010)

Berlin Airlift....

Btw, when is a remake of an old a remake and not a completely different movie? This 'The Day When Earth Stood Still', is supposed to be a remake of the film from '51, was it? Still, it was so much different....not a remake if you ask me.


----------



## rochie (Jan 19, 2010)

Alpha Dog, not bad movie only watched it because the missus loves bruce willis


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 19, 2010)

*24*

Jack Bauer is back!

TO


----------



## Heinz (Jan 19, 2010)

Marathon Man


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 19, 2010)

.....ww2aircraft.net!


----------



## Heinz (Jan 20, 2010)

?? Thats a show, time to get out more Jan! 

Family Business.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 20, 2010)

Easy Rider and then The Game


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2010)

Dexter Ep.8 season 4 This is a great show, I love it!!


----------



## piet (Jan 21, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes.
piet


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Think I'll be going to see Avatar this weekend finally!


----------



## Heinz (Jan 21, 2010)

Battleground


----------



## Pong (Jan 23, 2010)

The final show of the Tonight Show with Conan O' Brien.  I salute you Conan


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2010)

Geronimo, An American Legend.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Jan 23, 2010)

Event horizon, sam niel is a one of a bl**dy bad a** in that movie, scared the absolute sh*t out me when I first saw it


----------



## imalko (Jan 23, 2010)

I agree. Great performance by Sam Neil in that movie.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 23, 2010)

The Apartment from '60....


----------



## rochie (Jan 23, 2010)

the sons of Katie Elder, cant beat a bit of John Wayne !!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 23, 2010)

That's a movie I never get tired of watching.


----------



## proton45 (Jan 23, 2010)

imalko said:


> Sharpe's Challenge and Sharpe's Peril




I like the Sharps series of films... one of the things that makes it fun for me is that i went to High School with the guy that played "Rifleman Harris". The first time I saw one of the films I kept thinking, "theirs something about that guy that seems really familiar to me...why is that?"


----------



## Heinz (Jan 23, 2010)

Take the money and run.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 23, 2010)

O'Brother Where Art Thou


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 23, 2010)

As part of my film class I have, we're required to watch North by Northwest. Having never seen it before, I watched the movie on youtube(the DVD in the library was taken). I can see why it's very acclaimed, I thought the movie was well done.


----------



## Pong (Jan 24, 2010)

Get Smart


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 24, 2010)

The Abyss


----------



## Njaco (Jan 24, 2010)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> As part of my film class I have, we're required to watch North by Northwest. Having never seen it before, I watched the movie on youtube(the DVD in the library was taken). I can see why it's very acclaimed, I thought the movie was well done.



The movie is also known as the first of Hitchcock's Masterpiece period in which he made "Vertigo", "Psycho" and "The Birds". Awesome movie!

I have been immersed in the "Band of Brothers" DVD set I bought 2 weeks ago. Can't stop........


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 24, 2010)

Avatar

Excellent!

The most visually stunning movie I have ever seen! I will pay another $13.50 and go see it again!

TO


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 24, 2010)

Njaco said:


> The movie is also known as the first of Hitchcock's Masterpiece period in which he made "Vertigo", "Psycho" and "The Birds". Awesome movie!
> 
> I have been immersed in the "Band of Brothers" DVD set I bought 2 weeks ago. Can't stop........



It was, I never seen Psycho, only the crappy remake starring Vince Vaughn. I'm also interested into seeing Rear Window.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 24, 2010)

ToughOmbre said:


> Avatar
> 
> Excellent!
> 
> ...



Yea I saw it at an Imax in the Tropicana. Beginning was a bit crumby and I almost left but when it got good......it was on of the best movies ever!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 24, 2010)

About Avatar, my grandma got my grandpa to see it on his birthday. Special effects were great, he said, but he wasn't thrilled with the plotline. Halfway in the movie, he was expecting to see Al Gore pop out wearing a white robe to save the world.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 24, 2010)

hahahaha Like your grandpas sense of humor... my dad said similar... about no thrilling plot line.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah, he's a cool guy.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2010)

Taken Liam Neeson, great movie.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 25, 2010)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> About Avatar, my grandma got my grandpa to see it on his birthday. Special effects were great, he said, but he wasn't thrilled with the plotline. Halfway in the movie, he was expecting to see Al Gore pop out wearing a white robe to save the world.



Subscribe 100 %!   
_Love _your grandfather's sense of humour!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 25, 2010)

"Vanilla Sky" with Tom "Pants on Fire" Cruise

Vassili, definately see "Psycho" one of the greatest. The great thing is most of Hitchcock's movies can be found in bargin bins for about a $1. I have almost all his movies on DVD, even got his first 20 movies on 4 DVDs for $10 in EBay. I know it was a school project but some of his best were...

"The Lady Vanishes"
"The 39 Steps"
"Lifeboat"
"Rope"
"Rear Window"
"The Man Who Knew Too Much" (both versions - he did one in 1935 and in 1957)

Great director. As you watch, you'll see a style that was unique from other directors. And he was one of the first to place himself in cameos appearance in his movies. Great fun trying to find out where.


----------



## rochie (Jan 25, 2010)

Wading through box sets of 24, enjoying it so far upto day 4.

but man does CTU need closing down there's a new security breech in it in every series


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jan 25, 2010)

The new Spartacus series from Starz. Lots of brutal fight scenes (Ala 300) and naked women.  SWEET!!!!


----------



## proton45 (Jan 26, 2010)

"Hell is for Hero's"....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2010)

Public Enemies Johnny Depp


----------



## piet (Jan 26, 2010)

Amelia


----------



## drgondog (Jan 26, 2010)

Avatar and Holmes - both outstanding in their own way. I loved Avatar for both the story and special effects.


----------



## drgondog (Jan 26, 2010)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> About Avatar, my grandma got my grandpa to see it on his birthday. Special effects were great, he said, but he wasn't thrilled with the plotline. Halfway in the movie, he was expecting to see Al Gore pop out wearing a white robe to save the world.



I was never tempted to leave but I did sigh a few times at different messages that the director was putting out there. Cameron and Stone are political birds of a feather.

Did any one catch the blatant rip off of the door gunner in Platoon's "Get Some" when the same clown was flying in Avatar?


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks Njaco, I'll keep my eyes out. 

drgondog, I haven't seen either Full Metal Jacket or Avatar, but wouldn't someone like the gunner from FMJ be bounced out of the army?

Biker Babe- Yeah, he's good for a couple of one-liners. Some of it rubbed off on my dad, and likewise for me.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Jan 26, 2010)

drgondog said:


> I was never tempted to leave but I did sigh a few times at different messages that the director was putting out there. Cameron and Stone are political birds of a feather.
> 
> Did any one catch the blatant rip off of the door gunner in Platoon's "Get Some" when the same clown was flying in Avatar?



Actually drgondog, the "Get Some" guy wasn't from Platoon. He was from Full Metal Jacket. Just thought I clarify. 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S06nIz4scvI_


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Jan 26, 2010)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Thanks Njaco, I'll keep my eyes out.
> 
> drgondog, I haven't seen either Full Metal Jacket or Avatar, but wouldn't someone like the gunner from FMJ be bounced out of the army?
> 
> Biker Babe- Yeah, he's good for a couple of one-liners. Some of it rubbed off on my dad, and likewise for me.



Dangit Vassili. You stole my thunder.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2010)

Troy...Directors Cut.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 27, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Troy...Directors Cut.



That must have been a great 2 seconds.


----------



## rochie (Jan 27, 2010)

The Longest Day, i love sky movies classics !


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 28, 2010)

rochie said:


> the sons of Katie Elder, cant beat a bit of John Wayne !!!!


The Sons of Katie Elder (1965)
Always liked the Duke's movies. IMO, This is one of his best.



proton45 said:


> "Hell is for Hero's"....


Hell Is for Heroes (1962)
Great movie with an interesting scene with Bob Newhart being Bob Newhart.

The last movie I watched.
Click (2006/I)
I didn't expect much but was surprised that I found it pretty good.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2010)

Njaco said:


> That must have been a great 2 seconds.



You're killing me Chris...


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 28, 2010)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Hell Is for Heroes (1962)
> Great movie with an interesting scene with Bob Newhart being Bob Newhart.
> 
> 
> Wheels



"Well, sir, morale is pretty low. We've had to show the same movie three nights in a row now....its a Western, sir..." Gotta love Bob Newhart!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2010)

Comanche Moon ....Lonesome Dove Prequel.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 30, 2010)

Sorry, Wayne, couldn't get past the first 30 minutes of "Troy". Can only imagine what a Director's Cut would have been like.


----------



## rochie (Jan 30, 2010)

rules of engagment


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 30, 2010)

G-Force - the kids really enjoyed it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 30, 2010)

1941!


----------



## proton45 (Jan 30, 2010)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Hell Is for Heroes (1962)
> Great movie with an interesting scene with Bob Newhart being Bob Newhart.
> 
> Wheels




As I was watching the film I started to wonder if "Bob's acting style" has become the fad? It seems like I have been seeing his "stuttering-stop-start" style of acting in quite a few movies...these days. One that comes to mind is "Jesse Eisenberg" performance in Zombieland (2009) ... Or even "Jason Biggs" did a bit of Newhart's self-conscious stammering in American Pie (1999).


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 30, 2010)

The Mummy.......again!


----------



## Negative Creep (Jan 30, 2010)

Avatar 3D - good, but not the masterpeice I was hoping for


----------



## proton45 (Jan 30, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> The Mummy.......again!




Are you talking about the Brendan Fraser series? Their a bit silly, but I enjoy em...I just saw the third one The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor (2008)...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2010)

Reach for the Sky an Oldie but a goodie!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2010)

Taken (2008/I)


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 31, 2010)

Love that Hugh, 

I am about to watch Paranormal Activity.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 31, 2010)

Inglourious Basterds

Disappointing, even knowing a Tarantino movie would be strange.

TO


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2010)

G-Force for the 10,000th time. <I love my kids, I love my kids....>


----------



## Njaco (Jan 31, 2010)

"District 9" - I really enjoyed it! Not real mind-blowing but it was entertaining. I'd see it again and might buy the DVD.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 31, 2010)

I loved that Chris, just thought the ending was sh!t


----------



## Heinz (Jan 31, 2010)

Frasier series 1


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2010)

House season 6 opener...


----------



## Pong (Feb 1, 2010)

Eagle Eye


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Silver Streak.....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 2, 2010)

The Dam Busters

TO


----------



## Pong (Feb 3, 2010)

Battleground. Film about the 325th Glider Battalion (101st Airborne) in Bastogne, and some lines and scenes in the movie are strangely similar to those in Band of Brothers....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 4, 2010)

Paranormal - really disappointed in it. I found it more humorous then scary.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 5, 2010)

Stripes


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 5, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Paranormal - really disappointed in it. I found it more humorous then scary.



Oh my god, I laughed the whole thing.... especially when the girl got dragged out of the room and like ate the camera....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 5, 2010)

I agree. I was doing ok until the guy made a quote from Monty Python - I then proceeded to laugh for the rest of the movie.


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 5, 2010)

Just watched "Twister" with the wife.


----------



## N4521U (Feb 6, 2010)

Just saw Invictos and I recommend it highly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 6, 2010)

Njaco said:


> "District 9" - I really enjoyed it! Not real mind-blowing but it was entertaining. I'd see it again and might buy the DVD.



Agree with you there Chris...just watched it!


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 6, 2010)

The Red Baron.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 6, 2010)

Das Boot

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2010)

What was the Red Baron like Maria?

Beverley Hills Cop


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 7, 2010)

Watched "Music and Lyrics" (Hugh Grant and Drew Barrymore) with the wife.  Then turned around and watched the original "Terminator" (the first one). Man, the effects from the mid-80's are bad by today's standards, but that is one classic movie that still stands the test of time!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2010)

Das Boot yesterday, Dial M For Murder and Rio Bravo today....

Aye Maria, how was the Red Baron?


----------



## conkerking (Feb 7, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Watched "Music and Lyrics" (Hugh Grant and Drew Barrymore) with the wife.



Funnily enough that film was on TV here in the UK last night. I had never heard of it before.  is about right.


----------



## Negative Creep (Feb 8, 2010)

Twilight. Kindof like Dawson's Creek but with vampires and even gayer haircuts. I was forced to watch before you ask


----------



## Maestro (Feb 8, 2010)

Negative Creep said:


> Twilight. Kindof like Dawson's Creek but with vampires and even gayer haircuts. I was forced to watch before you ask



Did you laugh through the movie, just like me ?


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 8, 2010)

Finally saw Avatar this pas weekend. Good movie, plot was predictable, but the overall look of the movie was incredible.


----------



## piet (Feb 8, 2010)

The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnasus


----------



## Negative Creep (Feb 9, 2010)

Maestro said:


> Did you laugh through the movie, just like me ?



No just sat there rather bored!


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 10, 2010)

Beck: I Guds Namn. (Beck: In The Name of God).
Prime swedish crime series, episode 24 - it's movie lenght episodes. 
_Love _it, and I totally love one of the characters, Gunvald Larsson, a no-nonsense, hands-on, shall we call him...problem solving...cop?


----------



## DBII (Feb 10, 2010)

Watched Pulp Fiction all the way through for the first time last night. Where can I get a $5.00 milk shake?

DBII


----------



## brandle (Feb 10, 2010)

No Counry for old men and rockandrolla, great flicks.


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 10, 2010)

Oops, didn't spot your question about "Red Baron" until now. Sorry about that.
It's okay for a few hours of entertainment on a rainy sunday afternoon, but not worth paying a fortune for. 
I think I paid something like 3 or 4 US$ for it on sale, and that's okay.
The flying scenes are pretty bad, except for the few occasions where real aircraft flying scenes has been used, and if you - like me - don't know much about WWI and/or Von Richthofen, then you won't get much out of the movie.
I think the film was badly made and confusing, even though the young man playing Von Richthofen _is _a very charming guy, he is also one of the better young actors in Germany today. 
But, as mentioned, it's okay to kill a few hours with on a boring sunday.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks Maria! will check it out...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 11, 2010)

"Battleground" and "Twelve O'clock High" - man, they are some great movies!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes (2009)


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 12, 2010)

Njaco said:


> "Battleground" and "Twelve O'clock High" - man, they are some great movies!



I'll have to look up "Battleground," I know I really liked Twelve O'clock High."


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2010)

Dexter Ep. 11 season 4 looking forward to the finale next week!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 12, 2010)

The Sea Hawk (1940)

Errol Flynn at his best!

TO


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 13, 2010)

Opening ceremony for the 2010 Winter Olympic Games in Calgary. Excellent ceremony, guys, and screw that last column, we don't need the dang thing!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 13, 2010)

NCIS Marathon - it was hard to stop watching it.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 13, 2010)

Did a WW II marathon last night into this morning.....

The Purple Heart (1944)

They Were Expendable (1945)

A Wing And A Prayer (1944)

The Longest Day (1962)

TO


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 13, 2010)

So your tired?  

nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2010)

Winter Olympics - Women's Ice Hockey and Moguls
Winter Olympics - Men's Luge, Moguls and Nordic Combined


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 14, 2010)

The Last Bomb (1945)


----------



## Maestro (Feb 14, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Opening ceremony for the 2010 Winter Olympic Games in Calgary. Excellent ceremony, guys, and screw that last column, we don't need the dang thing!



Uh... It wasn't in Calgary, but in Vancouver... The Olympic Games are in Vancouver, this year.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2010)

Daytona 500....the _whole_ 6+ hours! Well done Jamie!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 14, 2010)

Maestro said:


> Uh... It wasn't in Calgary, but in Vancouver... The Olympic Games are in Vancouver, this year.



 I knew that. I blame my keyboard for typing in the totally wrong city.


**Keyboard here. My operator is a complete idiot. I mean, who spells "the" as "teh" and tries to blame the equipment? 




We both agree, though...great job Canada in Men's Moguls!


----------



## Pong (Feb 14, 2010)

Aha, definitely a classic and it always will be.

Back to the Future


----------



## Maestro (Feb 15, 2010)

Love story...

What a boring chick-movie with a sh*tty storyline.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 15, 2010)

"True Lies" - one of Ahnold's better efforts.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 15, 2010)

My all time No.1 favorite.....

*Casablanca* (1942)

TO


----------



## imalko (Feb 15, 2010)

Starship Troopers


----------



## Loiner (Feb 15, 2010)

Starship Troopers is quite good although haven't seen it for a while. Total Recall is pretty good too, if you like Arny that is.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2010)

Njaco said:


> "True Lies" - one of Ahnold's better efforts.





Slapshot


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 16, 2010)

And Now For Something Completely Different.....'72!


----------



## rochie (Feb 16, 2010)

the taking of Pelham 123, Travolta was very good in it


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 17, 2010)

rochie said:


> the taking of Pelham 123, Travolta was very good in it



Original is a good one, havent seen the remake yet, Travolta usually makes a pretty good flick so I'm sure I will enjoy it!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 17, 2010)

Picked up a Stephen King trilogy this weekend for the right price.

"The Shining"
"The Shawshank Redemption"
"Dreamcatchers"

Never saw the last movie, but I got 2 gems with the others!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 17, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Picked up a Stephen King trilogy this weekend for the right price.
> 
> "The Shining"
> "The Shawshank Redemption"
> ...



Here's Johnny!


----------



## Pong (Feb 17, 2010)

Generation Kill. Totally unquotable, though I do love this one line.

"As the great warrior-poet Ice Cube once said, 'If the day does not require an AK, it is good'


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 17, 2010)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Here's Johnny!




One of the greatest movie lines.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 18, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> One of the greatest movie lines.



Yeah, I find Jack Nicholsen plays a good scumbag/bad guy.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 18, 2010)

'Bran Nue Dae.' Good fun movie


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 18, 2010)

Dexter final ep season 4....I love this show!


----------



## rochie (Feb 18, 2010)

the Wolfman, enjoyed it a lot especialy how they made the werewolves look a bit like the old lon cheany curse of the werewolf movie


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 19, 2010)

Mister Roberts (1955)


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 20, 2010)

The Edge Anthony Hopkins


----------



## Njaco (Feb 22, 2010)

Just watched...

"The Hurt Locker" - great movie without any preaching. Best of the lot of Iraq war movies.
"The Hangover" - good movie I'd watch again to pick up all the little clues.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2010)

NCIS never miss this one...


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Feb 23, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Dexter final ep season 4....I love this show!



What a twist in the end, eh? Love Dexter and can't wait for it to come back.

Last night I caught up on Spartacus Blood and Sand. This show ROCKS and shows Lucy Lawless in the nude!!!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 24, 2010)

Last Train from Gun Hill (1959)

For a Kirk Douglas, Anthony Quinn flick I wasn't that impressed.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2010)

dirkpitt289 said:


> What a twist in the end, eh? Love Dexter and can't wait for it to come back.



didn't see that ending coming...that's for sure...I looked at my wife and said "That's not fair" ...but then, it was a logical ending really...


----------



## Pong (Feb 24, 2010)

Burn After Reading


----------



## Loiner (Feb 24, 2010)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Here's Johnny!



The second I read your post I visualised his crazed face peering through the hole he'd chopped through the door ... such a classic movie!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 25, 2010)

Some Like It Hot (1959)


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2010)

Enemy at the Gates...


----------



## proton45 (Feb 25, 2010)

Sophie Scholl: The Final Days (2005)


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 27, 2010)

"Carve Her Name With Pride"

Carve Her Name with Pride (1958)


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2010)

The Negotiator


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 28, 2010)

The Spy Who Came in from the Cold from '63.....


----------



## proton45 (Feb 28, 2010)

The Informant! (2009)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 28, 2010)

Shooter


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 28, 2010)

"Time Traveler's Wife" followed by "The 6th Sense", movies the Misses picked out. It dawned on me the common thread to both were the guy gets killed. I wonder if she is hinting at anything.....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 1, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> "Time Traveler's Wife" followed by "The 6th Sense", movies the Misses picked out. It dawned on me the common thread to both were the guy gets killed. I wonder if she is hinting at anything.....



Will keep an eye on any suggestions the Missus makes in future....


----------



## Maestro (Mar 1, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Will keep an eye on any suggestions the Missus makes in future....



"Yoohoo, VB... Can you clean that up for me ?"

"Sure, honey... Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek !"


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2010)

Big Trouble in Little China....couldn't resist watching it YET AGAIN! Jack Burton what a scream...


----------



## rochie (Mar 3, 2010)

Defiance and Righteous Kill both pretty good flicks


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 6, 2010)

"The Immortal Sergeant", followed by "The McKenzie Break".

 Great way to pass the afternoon while the kiddo naps!


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 6, 2010)

This week:
Clear and Present Danger
Air Force One
Dog Soldiers
An American Werewolf in London

btw, I'm on the lookout for Die Hard 1 on dvd, gotta be able to find that one on dvd for a reasonable price somewhere...and a friend got me Inglorious Basterds...heheheeeeh, it's VIOLENCE TIME! *cackles* Gotta looooooove Tarantino!
Personal faves? Kill Bill - all of 'em, Pulp Fiction, Desperado and From Dusk Till Dawn.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2010)

Jurasic Park III....just cause it was on....and nothing else took my fancy....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2010)

Invictus


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 7, 2010)

I watched "The Taking Of Pelham 123" last night.

Pretty good movie. Just as good as the original version from 1974.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Big Trouble in Little China....couldn't resist watching it YET AGAIN! Jack Burton what a scream...





I liked that movie when it came out in the 80's


----------



## rochie (Mar 7, 2010)

yesterday i watched "she wore a yellow ribbon"


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 7, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> Invictus



How was it Gnomey? It's the movie directed by Clint Eastwood right?


----------



## Pong (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes Man


----------



## imalko (Mar 8, 2010)

BBC/HBO mini series Rome, season 2


----------



## conkerking (Mar 8, 2010)

Watched a whole bunch of films on in-flight on the way down under, and back:

- Law Abiding Citizen - not bad
- Man On Fire - OK but got a bit bored of the jumpy camera work
- Godfather Pt II - must have seen it a dozen times but it's impossible to get bored with
- Master And Commander - loved it!
- The Informant! - quirky
- Zombieland - very funny, especially Bill Murray


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 8, 2010)

Corny but I like John Wayne.
Internet Archive: Free Download: Angel and the Bad Man (1947)


Some more at the Internet Archive.
Internet Archive: Free Download: McLintok! (1963)

Internet Archive: Free Download: The Desert Trail (1935)

Internet Archive: Free Download: The Lawless Fontier (1934)


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2010)

syscom3 said:


> I liked that movie when it came out in the 80's



 Liked it then and still like it now!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2010)

The Quest Jean Claude Van Damme


----------



## Maestro (Mar 12, 2010)

Life on Mars.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2010)

Jesse Stone Stone Cold. Tom Selleck didn't mind it actually


----------



## stona (Mar 12, 2010)

"The Hurt Locker".I enjoyed it but all those Oscars? I dunno.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 13, 2010)

Gran Torino ....this is a great movie!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 13, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Gran Torino ....this is a great movie!



Yes it is!

Clint, as usual, is outstanding!

TO


----------



## proton45 (Mar 13, 2010)

La grande illusion (1937)


----------



## Pong (Mar 13, 2010)

Alice in Wonderland


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2010)

ToughOmbre said:


> Yes it is!
> 
> Clint, as usual, is outstanding!
> 
> TO



Good enough that I watched it again today...My son wanted to watch it so, on it went!


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 14, 2010)

Pong said:


> Alice in Wonderland



Any good? I really want to see it, but the wife doesn't. Which, of course, means I *may* get to see it on DVD someday.

Saw "Percy Jackson and the Olympians: The Lightning Thief" yesterday with the wife. Not a bad flick if you have youngsters in the house.

Last night, to help regain some of the lost testosterone, I watched "Tron" again. Yep. I own the director's cut special edition box-set DVD. I'm a geek. (speaking of which...there's a sequil planned, supposed to be out this December. I can't wait!) Tron Legacy (2010)


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 14, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Gran Torino ....this is a great movie!





ToughOmbre said:


> Yes it is!
> 
> Clint, as usual, is outstanding!
> 
> TO





Wayne Little said:


> Good enough that I watched it again today...My son wanted to watch it so, on it went!



Cool movie without the typical ending.

Wheels


----------



## Pong (Mar 14, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Any good? I really want to see it, but the wife doesn't. Which, of course, means I *may* get to see it on DVD someday.



Quite good despite being twelve minutes late.  Burton's CGI boys did a fine job and the story is quite good. On a scale of 1-10, a 7.5/10.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 14, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Any good? I really want to see it, but the wife doesn't. Which, of course, means I *may* get to see it on DVD someday.
> 
> Saw "Percy Jackson and the Olympians: The Lightning Thief" yesterday with the wife. Not a bad flick if you have youngsters in the house.
> 
> Last night, to help regain some of the lost testosterone, I watched "Tron" again. Yep. I own the director's cut special edition box-set DVD. I'm a geek. (speaking of which...there's a sequil planned, supposed to be out this December. I can't wait!) Tron Legacy (2010)



(_meekly raises hand_) "Tron" geek here too. Wonder what the sequel will be like.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2010)

Shogun Part 1 ...haven't seen this for yonks!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 15, 2010)

"The Pacific", Episode 1 on HBO.

Was not disappointed!

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2010)

Valkyrie (2008)

Going to watch the Pacific Ep1 tomorrow.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 16, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> Valkyrie (2008 )
> 
> Going to watch the Pacific Ep1 tomorrow.


What did you think of Valkyrie ?


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2010)

Didn't think it was that bad to be honest. In many places it could of been better but overall I don't think that they did that bad a job of it. They certainly could of done a lot worse.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for the review. 
I'll have to see if I can find it at the library.


Wheels


----------



## rochie (Mar 16, 2010)

Watchmen, what a pile of crap !!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2010)

Shogun Part 2


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 16, 2010)

*24*

Bad guys blew up CTU last night!

TO


----------



## conkerking (Mar 16, 2010)

ToughOmbre said:


> *24*
> 
> Bad guys blew up CTU last night!
> 
> TO



What, again? Or was it an old one?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 16, 2010)

conkerking said:


> What, again? Or was it an old one?



Again, newest episode.

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2010)

1st Episode of the Pacific. Thought it was fantastic, can't wait for the rest, especially as that was supposedly a weak episode.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2010)

Shogun continues, Part 3

....Bring on Pacific!!


----------



## proton45 (Mar 17, 2010)

Survival of the Dead (2009)


----------



## Messy1 (Mar 17, 2010)

Started watching a interesting program I DVR'd last night called Samurai. Interesting look at the history of the Samurai, and a martial arts star going to Japan and tracing the roots of the Samurai, and Japan's greatest swordsman Mushasi. Very interesting so far.


----------



## gepp (Mar 18, 2010)

just watched the hurt locker now what a great movie!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2010)

continuing with Shogun Part 4..


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2010)

Hancock and The Pacific episode 1 again.


----------



## Negative Creep (Mar 18, 2010)

Moon - excellent film


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2010)

Shogun Part 5 and done!


----------



## Maestro (Mar 20, 2010)

Stalag 17.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2010)

New Show on Scifi....Warehouse 13


----------



## Pong (Mar 20, 2010)

E.T


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2010)

Ironman


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 20, 2010)

Amelia


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2010)

Couple more eps of warehouse 13...reasonable show.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2010)

You Don't Mess With the Zohan.


----------



## Pong (Mar 22, 2010)

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button


----------



## rochie (Mar 23, 2010)

just stated 24 day 5, yeah i know i'm a bit behind !!!!


----------



## brandle (Mar 23, 2010)

The big Lebowski, forgot how funny that is.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2010)

rochie said:


> just stated 24 day 5, yeah i know i'm a bit behind !!!!



Only a little bit....


----------



## Pong (Mar 25, 2010)

Jurassic Park


----------



## rochie (Mar 26, 2010)

lesbian vampire killers, very funny !!!

the ghost and the darkness, forgot what a good movie it was


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2010)

2012


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2010)

The Pacific Episode 2


----------



## Pong (Mar 29, 2010)

No Country For Old Men


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 29, 2010)

The Pacific Episode 3 Sunday nite.

On Saturday watched "Sands of Iwo Jima".

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2010)

The Pacific Episode 3.


----------



## Loiner (Mar 31, 2010)

Is 2012 any good Wayne? 

We just saw 'District 9' which is brilliant and I'd highly recomend it for a gritty story, with real characters rather than the usual Hollywood clones.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2010)

Loiner said:


> Is 2012 any good Wayne?
> 
> We just saw 'District 9' which is brilliant and I'd highly recomend it for a gritty story, with real characters rather than the usual Hollywood clones.



Well...the special effects are real good...the story average...I didn't mind it though...the surviving each catastrophy by the skin of your teeth gets a good working over thats for sure!

I loved District 9 !!


----------



## Pong (Apr 1, 2010)

Since yesterday was April Fools and TCM featured a whole day of comedies, last watched The Cameraman, a 1928 silent film featuring Buster Keaton. Very funny story and even my little sister was watching.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2010)

The Ghost and the Darkness...The Lions of Tsavo.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2010)

Inglorious Basterds


----------



## KMeyrick (Apr 2, 2010)

Took the daughter to see "The Last Song"

Have to say, it was better than I thought- so not what I expected from the previews.


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 2, 2010)

"Sherlock Holmes". Totally rewrites all the movies/shows from the ....50's and 60's? Not bad, though, and they did leave it wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiide open for sequels. Nice.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 2, 2010)

Gidget (1959) 


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 3, 2010)

"Blazing Saddles"

I'd totally had forgotten how hysterical the movie was!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2010)

Clear and Present Danger


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 4, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> "Blazing Saddles"
> 
> I'd totally had forgotten how hysterical the movie was!


They still chop it up so badly for TV airings that it's not nearly as funny as the unedited version.


Wheels


----------



## proton45 (Apr 4, 2010)

I have been working my way through the "Nemuri Kyoshiro, The Sleepy Eyes of Death!" series...

I just saw 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMdRZ-8tgu0_


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 5, 2010)

Would you believe 'Fist Full of Dollars'……...


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 5, 2010)

Great choice Vic


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 5, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> "Blazing Saddles"
> 
> I'd totally had forgotten how hysterical the movie was!



Agree so was 'Up in Smoke'………………was falling of my seat with tears in the eyes.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2010)

Pitch Black....couldn't resist watching it again


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 6, 2010)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Agree so was 'Up in Smoke'………………was falling of my seat with tears in the eyes.


I was a teenager when I first saw that movie.
My Dad was the one who told me to go and see it. 
I never laughed so hard as when I watched that movie.


Wheels


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 6, 2010)

Watched Zulu and Gran Torino last night, both very good movies.


----------



## rochie (Apr 6, 2010)

saw the first two parts of The Pacific, enjoyed them very much


----------



## Pong (Apr 7, 2010)

The third replay of the Pacific. Some scenes are still cut...


----------



## CONNOCHR (Apr 7, 2010)

Twelve o'clock high...a must see classic


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 7, 2010)

'The Hurt Locker', quite realistic. Looking forward to 'The Pacific' but will get it on DVD so don’t have to trawl through the adds.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2010)

Saving Private Ryan....Channel preparing us for the Premiere of Pacific next Wednesday!


----------



## Pong (Apr 8, 2010)

Not much of a show but had a lot of fun watching horseback riding and weightlifting to pass the time last night.


----------



## Pisis (Apr 10, 2010)

I saw *Ajami (2009)*. Very good movie, reccommend it!


----------



## conkerking (Apr 10, 2010)

Clash Of The Titans (in 3D!)

Nice to see that Liam Neeson and Ralph Fiennes have in no way lowered their standards since Schindler's List.


----------



## rochie (Apr 10, 2010)

Rambo- first blood and Rambo part two


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2010)

The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas.


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 10, 2010)

Excellent movie from a viewpoint not often (ever?) explored.


----------



## Maestro (Apr 11, 2010)

M.A.S.H.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Excellent movie from a viewpoint not often (ever?) explored.



True!


----------



## Pong (Apr 12, 2010)

Episode three of the Pacific. Haha, they all get wasted and get woken up by the MPs early.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2010)

The Pacific - Episode 5


----------



## rochie (Apr 13, 2010)

Pong said:


> Episode three of the Pacific. Haha, they all get wasted and get woken up by the MPs early.



same for me Pong


----------



## Messy1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> The Pacific - Episode 5



Watched Episode 5. They really picked up the action. The beach landing was crazy, complete insanity.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2010)

Messy1 said:


> Watched Episode 5. They really picked up the action. The beach landing was crazy, complete insanity.



Yeah it was, I suspect the next couple are all going to be a long the same lines. Certainly was really intense viewing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2010)

..into the Pacific now!


----------



## rochie (Apr 14, 2010)

"V", new remake of the old classic


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 14, 2010)

Blazing Saddles (1974)


Wheels


----------



## Pong (Apr 15, 2010)

Messy1 said:


> Watched Episode 5. They really picked up the action. The beach landing was crazy, complete insanity.



I just hope in two weeks, HBO Asia won't cut the whole landing scene.  I be really ticked off since they once showed a three or four minute preview of the Peleliu landing and it got me all excited. (I still remember the scene where Snafu offers..Oh wait, spoiler! )

Two days left till Leckie gets to New Britain!

Oh, BTW, did they cut some scenes in the Pacific in your place Rochie?

Last watched a classic.

The Godfather. Marlon Brando friggin rocks.


----------



## rochie (Apr 15, 2010)

Pong said:


> Oh, BTW, did they cut some scenes in the Pacific in your place Rochie?
> 
> .



dont think so but to be honest i wouldnt realy know why they would have to if they did as is shown after the 9pm watershed


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 15, 2010)

Saw the Blues Brothers again, probably the only musical I actually enjoy.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 15, 2010)

2012

CGI spectacular, but I wouldn't go to the movies to see it. 

TO


----------



## Pisis (Apr 15, 2010)

Cidade de Deus (2002)


----------



## Pong (Apr 16, 2010)

rochie said:


> dont think so but to be honest i wouldnt realy know why they would have to if they did as is shown after the 9pm watershed



Thanks Rochie.

Last watched a replay of the History Channel's documentary "The Unsinkable Titanic"


----------



## A4K (Apr 16, 2010)

Saw a great film yeterday - 'Way of the Peaceful warrior'. Would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 16, 2010)

Captains of the clouds


----------



## rochie (Apr 16, 2010)

the Terminator and Braddock, missing in action III


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2010)

rochie said:


> the Terminator and Braddock, missing in action III



"I'll be back" sort of fits both movies!


----------



## rochie (Apr 16, 2010)

scary thing is Arnies performance was less wooden than chuck's !!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2010)

rochie said:


> scary thing is Arnies performance was less wooden than chuck's !!!!!


----------



## Pong (Apr 17, 2010)

The Pacific - Part Four.

_"You just killed your best friend Bob!_


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 18, 2010)

The Bounty (1984)


Wheels


----------



## fatboris (Apr 18, 2010)

Gladiator with Russell Crowe
Last night - Top Secret with Val Kilmer...CLASSIC


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2010)

The Children of Huang Shi ..based on a True story wasn't bad.


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 18, 2010)

"Defiance". Still a great movie!


----------



## -Owl- (Apr 18, 2010)

"Blind Side"


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 18, 2010)

Idiocracy - when idiots take over the world and all the smart people are gone.


----------



## rochie (Apr 18, 2010)

the 100th episode of "Bones" and the latest episode of "Fringe"


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 18, 2010)

Apollo 13 (1995)


Wheels


----------



## Pong (Apr 19, 2010)

A classic.

"A bit of medical mutiny." Ed Harris rocks.

Rewatched The Pacific Part Four. Again.


----------



## rochie (Apr 19, 2010)

bit more of 24 day 5

part 4 of the Pacific tonight


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Apr 19, 2010)

The season finally of Spartacus Blood and Sand. *OH MY GOD!!!!*

Will try to catch up on The Pacific tonight if I can


----------



## Njaco (Apr 19, 2010)

"2012" - AVOID this tripe. Go watch "The Day After Tomorrow", "Omega Man (I am Legend)", "Deep Impact", jeez even "Armageddon". But not this. Awful.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 20, 2010)

Goodfellas (1990)


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2010)

The Pacific - Episode 6. It was intense to say the least.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 22, 2010)

Space Cowboys (2000)


Wheels


----------



## tonyb (Apr 22, 2010)

'Battle of Britain' (1969) - very average special effects compared to todays offerings but still fantastic seeing all the classic warbirds in action.8)

Watched part 3 of 'The Pacific' last night.Great series so far.

Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## Pong (Apr 22, 2010)

Short Circuit II

Frickin Johnny Five!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 22, 2010)

It's been a while but I liked "Short Circuit."

The Fuller Brush Girl (1950)


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2010)

Pacific Part 3 here too!


----------



## rochie (Apr 23, 2010)

finished 24 day five


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 24, 2010)

A Bridge Too Far


----------



## Negative Creep (Apr 24, 2010)

Hot Rod - really made me laugh


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 24, 2010)

WWII Lost Films.....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2010)

Kick-Ass (2010)


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 24, 2010)

The Great Escape


----------



## Pong (Apr 25, 2010)

The Pacific Part 5. Amazing episode, more intense action than in the previous parts.


----------



## rochie (Apr 25, 2010)

predater 2, looks very old these days hasnt dated very well at all !


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2010)

Force 10 from Navarone


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 26, 2010)

Avatar (2D)


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2010)

Changeling based on a true story


----------



## Pong (Apr 27, 2010)

The Pacific Part Six. Glad I saw it earlier, as the very gory scenes on assaulting the airfield will most likely be cut by HBO on Saturday...Though loved it when Gunny said to Sledgehammer (He finally has a nickname!) "Woof."


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Flyboys


----------



## Loiner (Apr 27, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Changeling based on a true story



See post #2650, 


> Last DVD movie on t.v. was 'Changeling', (Directed by Clint Eastwood, starring Angelina Jolie) set in 1920s and 30s Los Angeles. A brilliantly made period film, superbly set with great propped and digitally enhanced street secenes from the era, but with quite a disturbing story if it is completely true (as it is claimed to be a true story).


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2010)

Describes it pretty well Loiner....My wife was getting rather angry as the story unfolded....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 27, 2010)

"The Pacific" part seven.

Best one yet, IMO.

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah it was good TO, watch it this morning. Some very macabre and gory bits in it. Next episode is Iwo Jima which should be also be excellent.


----------



## rochie (Apr 28, 2010)

pacific part 5
very good especially the landing on Pelilu, slightly dissapointed they missed a lot of things from E.B.Sledge's book out about the landing though, but i suppose you cant include everything or it'd go on for hours.


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 28, 2010)

rochie said:


> pacific part 5
> very good especially the landing on Pelilu, slightly dissapointed they missed a lot of things from E.B.Sledge's book out about the landing though, but i suppose you cant include everything or it'd go on for hours.




...and this is a bad thing? I'd sit for hours to watch that!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 28, 2010)

I'll join the chorus..lagging behind a bit though...Pacific Part 4


----------



## Njaco (Apr 28, 2010)

Picked up a 3 DVD set of Bruce Willis movies - for cheap, less than $10

"12 Monkeys" - can't beat a Terry Gilliam movie!
"The Jackal" - ok
"Mercury Rising"


----------



## rochie (Apr 28, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> ...and this is a bad thing? I'd sit for hours to watch that!



i agree mate i meant if it was too long they'd never sell it to the tv company's


----------



## Loiner (Apr 28, 2010)

Just watched the latest adaptation of King Kong, directed by Peter Jackson. It is very well made in every sense, and the graphic recreation of New York in the 1930s is stunning, beyond any recreation of the past I've ever seen in a movie.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 28, 2010)

The Thomas Crown Affair (1968)


Wheels


----------



## Pong (Apr 28, 2010)

Part Seven of The Pacific.


----------



## rochie (Apr 29, 2010)

Con Air


----------



## Heinz (Apr 29, 2010)

Beneath Hill 60


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2010)

Heinz said:


> Beneath Hill 60



What did you think of it Alex...?


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2010)

Quantum of Solace (2008`)


----------



## Heinz (Apr 30, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> What did you think of it Alex...?



Yeah it was a good film Wayne. Seemed to move a little slow at the start but overall worth a watch.

Certainly something different, WW1 flick and about Australians! The only other one is Gallipoli isn't it?


----------



## Oggie2620 (Apr 30, 2010)

at the cinema was Dear John... I thought it was going to be a chick flick and to a certain extent it was but it suprised me with being a film that you guys would like to watch cos of the military component. The acting was done very well. I especially liked the way they did the relationship between the autistic father and his son.... Not too many tissues needed and I am a soppy date where sad things are concerned


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 30, 2010)

Finally saw The Blind Side

I thought it was fantastic and Sandra Bullock was really hot.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2010)

Heinz said:


> Yeah it was a good film Wayne. Seemed to move a little slow at the start but overall worth a watch.
> 
> Certainly something different, WW1 flick and about Australians! The only other one is Gallipoli isn't it?



Thanks Alex.....mmm...not sure about that sounds right though?


----------



## Negative Creep (Apr 30, 2010)

Tuskegee Airmen - not bad, but the lack of money badly shows in the dogfight sequences


----------



## RabidAlien (May 1, 2010)

Planet 51. Not a bad family movie.


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2010)

Casino Royale (2006)


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 1, 2010)

"Terminator Salvation" (2009)

Not bad. Would watch it again.

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (May 1, 2010)

Dollhouse Eps 1-4 Season 2


----------



## RabidAlien (May 1, 2010)

"The Blind Side"

Holy crap, its good!


----------



## Emac44 (May 1, 2010)

Last movie I saw was The Hurt Locker. I enjoyed it. Next one I want to see in Beneath Hill 60. And I missed The Pacific Television Series due to work but will definitely get the series when its released to DVD.


----------



## Pong (May 2, 2010)

Shaun of the Dead


----------



## N4521U (May 2, 2010)

Just played Boy in the striped pajamas. What a movie.......................


----------



## Wayne Little (May 2, 2010)

The Fastest Gun Alive Glenn Ford


----------



## Pong (May 3, 2010)

The Pacific Part Seven. Again. Still waitin' on Part Eight.

_"Damn, Jay, it ain't coming out of your mouth, it's comin' out your a**"_ Totally awesome line.


----------



## rochie (May 4, 2010)

Pacific part six, must say a little dissapointed they've changed a lot of stuff around about Sledge's first couple of days on Pelilu and missed out a lot all together !!!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2010)

Dollhouse Eps 5-6


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 4, 2010)

24

Loved it when Jack blew away Dana! She had it coming!

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2010)

Currently watching Pacific Ep. 5


----------



## dirkpitt289 (May 6, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Currently watching Pacific Ep. 5



I need to catch up on the Pacific. Last episode I saw was 2


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 6, 2010)

Cast Away (2000)

TO


----------



## dirkpitt289 (May 6, 2010)

What was I thinking, I watched Kelly's Heros last week. What a great cast, what a great movie


----------



## rochie (May 6, 2010)

law abiding citizen, great movie to just sit down and switch off and just watch


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2010)

Iron Man 2 (2010)


----------



## RabidAlien (May 6, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> Iron Man 2 (2010)



Any good?


----------



## tonyb (May 6, 2010)

watched Saving private Ryan for the umpteenth time,still makes me cry like a big baby..


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Any good?



Not bad, not quite as good as the first one but still very watch-able.


----------



## T Bolt (May 7, 2010)

Second Hand Lions. Great movie! Kids loved it too.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 8, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> The Fastest Gun Alive Glenn Ford


I haven't seen it in a while but I definitely liked it.


T Bolt said:


> Second Hand Lions. Great movie! Kids loved it too.


I really liked Second Hand Lions. 
Several scenes had me laughing almost to tears.


Most recent was Muhammad and Larry documentary.
http://backporch.fanhouse.com/2009/...a-story-of-a-fight-that-never-should-have-ha/ 


Wheels


----------



## Maestro (May 8, 2010)

Holy Smoke followed by Natural Born Killers... Pretty weird-ass evening, eh ? That NBK movie was so f*cked up that it managed to knock me down at about half of the movie. I woke up an hour later in front of some sex scene from an other movie.


----------



## rochie (May 8, 2010)

the outlaw josey wales, classic


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2010)

The Pacific - Episode 8


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 9, 2010)

Planes, Trains & Automobiles (1987)


Wheels


----------



## Pong (May 10, 2010)

The Pacific Part Eight. Dang, the last three minutes of that episode were the most epic, tense moments on Iwo Jima especially during the last minute of combat. Can't wait to watch Part Nine.


----------



## rochie (May 10, 2010)

last house on the left, pretty shocked by the rape scene, wasnt expecting it as i new nothing about the movie before hand it just happened to be starting as i got in from work !
pretty good movie though


----------



## Wayne Little (May 10, 2010)

Blue Murder Eps 2-4 this a good British series....


----------



## Thorlifter (May 10, 2010)

Percy Jackson and the Lightning Theif

Sucky Harry Potter rip off. But my kids said the book was really good.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 10, 2010)

Edison, the Man (1940) 


Wheels


----------



## Pong (May 12, 2010)

The Pacific - Part Nine


----------



## tonyb (May 12, 2010)

Pong said:


> The Pacific - Part Nine



Not that far into it down here in OZ,I saw episodes 6 and 7 last night.Some brutal actuion sequences depicting the battle for Peleliu.
Great series so far.
Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 13, 2010)

just watched parts 6 and 7 of The Pacific too....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 16, 2010)

Finished up the Pacific with parts 9 + 10. No spoilers, but the fighting on Okinawa was pretty brutal.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 17, 2010)

Galaxy Quest...


----------



## rochie (May 17, 2010)

Ray, great movie and some great music as well


----------



## Pong (May 19, 2010)

Rewatching The Pacific - Part Eight. 

"You can call him whatever you want, but never fail to respect their desire to put _you_ and your buddies into an early grave! IS THAT CLEAR?!"


----------



## GrauGeist (May 19, 2010)

Finally got a chance to see Avatar...

It was a heck of alot better than I thought it would be.


----------



## Loiner (May 19, 2010)

Avatar is out to buy on DVD, but the cinema 3D experiance was so 'out of this world' that I'm not sure if it will look any good on the t.v. and may spoil the memory of seeing it properly for the first time.

------------------

Is The Pacific good? as in, is it as good as Band of Brothers?


----------



## Negative Creep (May 19, 2010)

The Road - well acted, looked great, yet left me feeling curiously hollow and unmoved


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2010)

Watching The Pacific part 8..


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 19, 2010)

"The Pacific" Part Ten

The scene where Lena Basilone gives her husband's MOH to his parents brought tears to my eyes.

TO


----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2010)

The Pacific - Episode 10

Easily the most moving of all of the episodes, much in the same way the last episode of Band of Brothers was.

That scene brought tears to my eyes also TO along with many of the other reunions at the end.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 19, 2010)

Okay, "The Pacific" better go straight to special-edition-directors-cut-boxed-set, like, next frikkin week! Its killin me to hear y'all talk about this!!!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 19, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Okay, "The Pacific" better go straight to special-edition-directors-cut-boxed-set, like, next frikkin week! Its killin me to hear y'all talk about this!!!!!


LOL


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 19, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Galaxy Quest...



Hilarious movie.



RabidAlien said:


> Okay, "The Pacific" better go straight to special-edition-directors-cut-boxed-set, like, next frikkin week! Its killin me to hear y'all talk about this!!!!!



That makes two of us.

--------------------------------
My most recent.

The African Queen (1951)


Wheels


----------



## Pong (May 20, 2010)

Loiner said:


> Is The Pacific good? as in, is it as good as Band of Brothers?



So far (For me) it's a great miniseries.

Rewatched Part Nine, a very intense and sobering episode. What disturbed me was the civilians on Okinawa being caught in the middle of the battle.

Just got Part Ten and so far I didn't watch since I want to watch it later, so I just got to where Leckie is reading the comics in the hospital!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 20, 2010)

Pacific part 9 ...man...some intense battle scenes....gotta wait 2 weeks for the final part!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 20, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Okay, "The Pacific" better go straight to special-edition-directors-cut-boxed-set, like, next frikkin week! Its killin me to hear y'all talk about this!!!!!



A-fricken-men!

I feel like a little kid practicing the violin watching my friends play outside!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 20, 2010)

The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance (1962)


Wheels


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 20, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Pacific part 9 ...man...some intense battle scenes....gotta wait 2 weeks for the final part!



It's worth the wait Wayne. In many ways, it's the best episode IMO. Lottsa tears. 

TO


----------



## Pong (May 21, 2010)

The Pacific - Part Ten. 

_"Are you a Jap? You sure do sneak like one."_


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2010)

ToughOmbre said:


> It's worth the wait Wayne. In many ways, it's the best episode IMO. Lottsa tears.
> 
> TO



Looking forward to it.....getting the tissue box ready...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 21, 2010)

Little Big Man (1970)


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2010)

nothing on the idiot box so......Terminator Salvation DVD


----------



## dirkpitt289 (May 22, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Terminator Salvation DVD



I've yet to see this one. I'm a huge fan of the Terminator movies but for some reason I missed this one. As for me the last movie was* The Final Countdown *(1980) 

Staring Kirk Douglas, Martin Sheen

The USS Nimitz and her F-14 (The Jolly Rogers) Tomcats stuck in 1941 just prior to the attack on Perl harbor.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 22, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> nothing on the idiot box so......Terminator Salvation DVD



Good one. Liked Christian Bale and Sam Worthington in their roles.

TO


----------



## RabidAlien (May 22, 2010)

dirkpitt289 said:


> I've yet to see this one. I'm a huge fan of the Terminator movies but for some reason I missed this one. As for me the last movie was* The Final Countdown *(1980)
> 
> Staring Kirk Douglas, Martin Sheen
> 
> The USS Nimitz and her F-14 (The Jolly Rogers) Tomcats stuck in 1941 just prior to the attack on Perl harbor.



Ahh, yes...a classic flick, with a classic moral dilemma...if given the opportunity to stop the surprise attack on Pearl Harbor...do you take it? Or let it happen, knowing what will transpire, including the eventual outcome of the war? Hmmm...


BTW, currently in the midst of watching "Katyn", a Polish movie about the Katyn massacre. Had to pause last night to get sleep, and get some housework done this morning.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 22, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Ahh, yes...a classic flick, with a classic moral dilemma...if given the opportunity to stop the surprise attack on Pearl Harbor...do you take it? Or let it happen, knowing what will transpire, including the eventual outcome of the war? Hmmm...
> 
> 
> BTW, currently in the midst of watching "Katyn", a Polish movie about the Katyn massacre. Had to pause last night to get sleep, and get some housework done this morning.



I really liked the flying sequences in The Final Countdown with the F-14. 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gChU-mGeBaM_
Getting this footage almost ended up in a crash of one of the F-14's.


> Source Site
> Aside from a reasonably interesting plot, the film is notable for its aerial footage. The scene where two F-14's take on the two Japanese Zeroes is incredible - apparently one of the F-14's nearly crashed while this bit was being filmed and his emergency pullout maneuver is included in the film - really much better than anything featured in Top Gun years later. The film also features rather rare footage of a jet landing into the arresting barricade. Such footage is very rare since this maneuver is never, ever practiced as it can kill the pilot - however the film crew happened to be aboard the carrier when one of the planes had an emergency and did have to perform this maneuver.




My most recent:
A Man Called Horse (1970)


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes....really enjoyed it!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 23, 2010)

The girl with the dragon tattoo, brilliant


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 23, 2010)

The Apple Dumpling Gang (1975)

It's still a funny movie.


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2010)

The thread about Bond got me on to watching some of them again 

Diamonds Are Forever (1971)
Live and Let Die (1973)


----------



## tonyb (May 23, 2010)

Watched 'Kokoda' last night,excellent movie I thought.
Kokoda (2006)
Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 23, 2010)

Watched a good portion of "Casino Royale" on TV, Daniel Craig version. Been a long, tough weekend, though, so turnin in early.


----------



## rochie (May 24, 2010)

Grand Torino, what a great movie


----------



## bobbysocks (May 24, 2010)

went out and saw Date Night. i dont particularly care for either of the leads but this movie was pretty funny.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 24, 2010)

I watched Muhammad and Larry (2009) today.


Wheels


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 25, 2010)

Final episode of *24*

Jack Bauer was awesome! Can't wait for the movie!

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (May 25, 2010)

ToughOmbre said:


> Final episode of *24*
> 
> Jack Bauer was awesome! Can't wait for the movie!
> 
> TO



Still got half a dozen episodes to go down under....just recorded tonights ep!


----------



## Thorlifter (May 25, 2010)

Going through M*A*S*H season 4


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 25, 2010)

Thorlifter said:


> Going through M*A*S*H season 4



I still watch that show almost every time I come across it.
Most episodes will still make me laugh even though I know whats coming.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2010)

24 Ep 10 - 11am


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 26, 2010)

From Here to Eternity (1953)


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (May 27, 2010)

Big Trouble in Little China....was on when I got home from work.....love Jack Burton!


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 27, 2010)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> From Here to Eternity (1953)
> 
> 
> Wheels



Me too, saw it on TCM last night. 

Starched khaki uniforms have never looked better!

TO


----------



## Messy1 (May 27, 2010)

I DVR'ed They Were Expendable last night. Hope to watch it this weekend with several other WW2 movies I have had saved for a few months.


----------



## Matt308 (May 27, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Big Trouble in Little China....was on when I got home from work.....love Jack Burton!



I never get tired of that movie. What a cult classic.

My oldest boy put in Sherlock Holmes last night. That movie was suprisingly excellent.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 27, 2010)

Messy1 said:


> I DVR'ed They Were Expendable last night. Hope to watch it this weekend with several other WW2 movies I have had saved for a few months.



That's a great John Ford movie Messy. Got it in my collection.

Top billed Robert Montgomery was a PT boat commander in WW II.

TO


----------



## B-17engineer (May 27, 2010)

Glory! 

Love that movie so much.....


----------



## Messy1 (May 27, 2010)

I have about 5-6 I need to watch. Bridge on the River Kwai, Ship of Fools, a few other ones.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 27, 2010)

Anyone know if AMC or TCN (I think those are the stations) are doing their war-movie marathons this weekend? They always play some awesome movies! SciFi channel usually plays Twilight Zone marathons...


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 27, 2010)

RA, Turner Classis Movies (TCM) schedule for this weekend.....

*5/28 Friday *

6:00 AM Lost Patrol, The (1934) 

7:15 AM Dive Bomber (1941) 

9:30 AM Thirty Seconds Over Tokyo (1944) 

12:00 PM Command Decision 1948 

2:00 PM God Is My Co-Pilot (1945) 

3:30 PM Battleground (1949) 

5:30 PM Sergeant York (1941) 

8:00 PM Stalag 17 (1953) 

10:15 PM Great Escape, The (1963) 

1:15 AM Bridge On The River Kwai, The (1957) 

4:00 AM King Rat (1965) 

*5/29 Saturday *

6:30 AM You're In The Army Now (1941) 

8:00 AM Buck Privates (1941) 

9:30 AM In Harm's Way (1965) 

12:30 PM Battle Of The Bulge (1965) 

3:30 PM Battle Of Britain, The (1969) 

5:45 PM Midway (1976) 

8:00 PM Best Years Of Our Lives, The (1946) 

11:00 PM Pride of the Marines (1945) 

*5/30 Sunday *

6:30 AM Battle Cry (1955) 

9:30 AM Darby's Rangers 1958 

12:00 PM Dirty Dozen, The (1967) 

2:45 PM Guns of Navarone, The (1961) 

5:30 PM Green Berets, The 1968 

8:00 PM Mister Roberts (1955) 

10:15 PM Operation Petticoat (1959) 

5:00 AM Nazty Nuisance (1943) 

TO


----------



## RabidAlien (May 27, 2010)

Dayum. Looks like my DVR is gonna be busy!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 27, 2010)

Dammit, how the heck am I going to get out of going to the beach this weekend?????


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 27, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Dammit, how the heck am I going to get out of going to the beach this weekend?????



Ah my friend, that is why recording is available. Enjoy the day on the beach, then pop a recorded movie in.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2010)

The final of Life on Mars (American remake)... What a great show !


----------



## rochie (May 28, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes, pretty good and all set up for a sequel


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2010)

Thoroughly enjoyed Sherlock Holmes too, Karl!


----------



## RabidAlien (May 29, 2010)

"The Lost Patrol"


----------



## rochie (May 29, 2010)

saw the first episode of Spartacus, Blood and Sand.
Hmmmm not sure yet, like a cross between 300 and Gladiator with a lot of sex and swearing !


----------



## Airframes (May 29, 2010)

Bit like Middlesborough then! Only kidding mate!
Just watched Christopher Plummer in 'Triple Cross', the story of WW2 'double agent' Eddie Chapman. (Just found out he was from a small place about three or four miles from where I was born!). Not a bad movie considering when it was made. Some good 'Normandy' troop column scenes.


----------



## rochie (May 29, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Bit like Middlesborough then! .



not far wrong


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2010)

First 4 episodes of The 4400.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 29, 2010)

"God is my Copilot"


----------



## T Bolt (May 29, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> "God is my Copilot"



 One of my favorite movies and books!! I have a signed photo of Col. Robert L. Scott and his P-40K behind my model bench.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 29, 2010)

T Bolt said:


> One of my favorite movies and books!! I have a signed photo of Col. Robert L. Scott and his P-40K behind my model bench.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 30, 2010)

"Buck Privates" (1941)...Abbott and Costello. Hilarious!

Buck Privates (1941)


----------



## rochie (May 30, 2010)

saw the first two episodes of Tru Blood, was interesting but another series i'm undecided about


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 30, 2010)

Midway (1976)


Wheels


----------



## RabidAlien (May 30, 2010)

Sergeant York (1941)


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 30, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Sergeant York (1941)



Good movie RA. 


Wheels


----------



## RabidAlien (May 30, 2010)

Yeah, the local Blockbusters was always out, and we canceled our online account before that got to the top of my list. Had to wait until TCM played it!!! Audio was horrible, could hardly hear what his mother said...I think the only lines of hers that I heard were when she was shouting into the phone at the end!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 30, 2010)

That's surprising for TCM, they normally do a good job with the films they show.


Wheels


----------



## hawkeye2an (May 30, 2010)

Steven Spielgerg's *1941*
FINALLY got a copy of this underappreciated comedy. Wild Bill Kelso ROCKS !!!.......check him for stilts.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 31, 2010)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> That's surprising for TCM, they normally do a good job with the films they show.
> 
> 
> Wheels



Yeah, I was surprised, too. Could be my DVR is angry with me for the dozen full-length movies I told it to record....

Rented several movies tonight, watched "Legion". Not too bad, but its no "Constantine". Got some kinda messed up theology in there.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2010)

Kelly's Heroes 

"Woof Woof ...that's my other Dog imitation! " Donald Sutherlands Oddball character....


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2010)

Brilliant movie! No negative waves now......


----------



## RabidAlien (May 31, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Kelly's Heroes
> 
> "Woof Woof ...that's my other Dog imitation! " Donald Sutherlands Oddball character....



Classic!


----------



## RabidAlien (May 31, 2010)

Just watched "The Road" and "The Spy Next Door"....waste of time, both of them.


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Classic!


YEP!

Here is my last: Octopussy (1983) Still watching the old Bonds.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2010)

Serenity took it to watch with my Mum today, she enjoyed it!


----------



## rochie (Jun 1, 2010)

finished series one of Tru Blood, enjoyed it and waiting for series two


----------



## Glider (Jun 1, 2010)

Had to go and watch Robin Hood, my son was an extra in the filming so duty called. I must admit it was better than I expected.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2010)

rochie said:


> finished series one of Tru Blood, enjoyed it and waiting for series two



Great series Karl, my daughter is going to buy season 2 tomorrow if the price is right! and coincidentally going to see Robin Hood with a friend...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 1, 2010)

"Sniper - Inside the Crosshairs"


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2010)

Currently watching the Final episode of The Pacific....


Noticed the DVD release date is November here in OZ....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2010)

Unforgiven Clint Eastwood....


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 5, 2010)

Alice In Wonderland (Tim Burton, Johnny Depp). EXCELLENT movie!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 5, 2010)

20000 Leagues Under the Sea (1954)


Wheels


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 5, 2010)

Darby's Rangers (1958)

Wife was in bed, felt like the time to watch a good ole classic (which happened to be resting comfortably on my DVR after last weekend!). Discovered I'd seen the end of this one years ago, nice to finally know the name and get to watch the whole thing!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 5, 2010)

Seeing your picture with James Garner reminded me of this one RA.
The Americanization of Emily (1964)
Pretty funny flick, IMO.


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 5, 2010)

Seeing your picture with James Garner reminded me of this one RA.
The Americanization of Emily (1964)
Pretty funny flick, IMO.


Wheels


----------



## Maestro (Jun 5, 2010)

_The quick and the dead_... Gotta love Sharon Stone. Although the special effects somehow sucked... The sun shining through Gene Hackman's wound, yeah right ! 

Otherwise, it was a pretty good flick.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2010)

Enter the Dragon


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2010)

GoldenEye (1995)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2010)

I liked GoldenEye....must ask my son for his copy to watch...


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 5, 2010)

The Eagle has landed.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2010)

Watching the Soccer Friendly Australia V USA goddam yanks have scored from a p*ss poor turnover by the Aussies...


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 6, 2010)

Command Decision (1948) Not a very fast-paced movie, there's almost no action sequences whatsoever, but it does give a good look at what goes on behind the scenes in the group commanding officer's office.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 6, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Command Decision (1948) Not a very fast-paced movie, there's almost no action sequences whatsoever, but it does give a good look at what goes on behind the scenes in the group commanding officer's office.


Another movie where Van Johnson had a role. 
Did you ever notice how many of the old war movies he was in ? 
Almost as many as John Wayne it seems. 


Wheels


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 6, 2010)

I've noticed James Garner in quite a few of the old B&W war movies as well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2010)

Die Hard


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2010)

From Russia with Love (1963)


----------



## Airframes (Jun 7, 2010)

I worked on the set of Goldeneye, and I still haven't seen it all the way through!


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 7, 2010)

Watched The Dirty Dozen with my son.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 7, 2010)

Astro Boy with the lil ones.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 8, 2010)

"Last Man Standing" with Bruce Willis


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 8, 2010)

Hoosiers Gene Hackman


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 9, 2010)

Fried Green Tomatoes. "Secret's in the sauce!"


----------



## rochie (Jun 10, 2010)

was unfortunate to sit through an episode of Glee, thats an hour of my life i'll never get back !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2010)

Thunderball (1965)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2010)

Can't take to that Glee.....stuff either....


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 10, 2010)

I'd rather cut my fingers off with a rusty knife than watch Glee.......


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 12, 2010)

Thirty Seconds Over Tokyo (1944)


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 12, 2010)

Paint Your Wagon


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2010)

On Her Majesty's Secret Service (1969)


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 12, 2010)

Robocop 2 and Iron Eagle III....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 12, 2010)

Just finished watching The Spirit.
Being an old Eisner fan, I wondered whether the movie was worth the 25 DKK I Spent on it - it was alright.
Oh alright, admitted - the handsome young man with the gorgeous athlete's body did a lot to make the movie more...interesting...to watch.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 12, 2010)

Iron Man 2. Pretty good, actually surprisingly good for a sequel!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 14, 2010)

Saw* DEFIANCE* today. A lil too much altered and romantic for my taste of this theme. But still good.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 14, 2010)

Pisis said:


> Saw* DEFIANCE* today. A lil too much altered and romantic for my taste of this theme. But still good.



Probably as close to history as Bollockswood is gonna get. Good movie, though, I agree!


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 14, 2010)

Young Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Pisis (Jun 15, 2010)

*The Final Countdown (1980)* 
with Kirk Douglas and Martin Sheen. 

What a great sci-fi-WW2 movie! 8)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 15, 2010)

Watched both Beowulf and The Red Baron over the weekend. Beowulf was OK, but had to rewind several time to catch what was being said as it was sometimes very hard to understand what the charactors were saying.

Did not care that much for The Red Baron. I'll try not to give anything away for those that have not watched the film, but the "supposed romantic connection" beween Von Richtofen and his Nurse was overdone IMHO. And the Roy Brown scenes put it over the edge for me. Would have rather seen the movie start out with Von Richtofen under the wing of his mentor, Oswald Boelcke and rising to the leader he ended up being.


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 15, 2010)

Pisis said:


> *The Final Countdown (1980)*
> with Kirk Douglas and Martin Sheen.
> 
> What a great sci-fi-WW2 movie! 8)



That is a great movie Psis! Have not seen it in years.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 15, 2010)

The Coen Bros' *MILLER'S CROSSING*


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2010)

Coach Carter


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2010)

Tomorrow Never Dies (1997)


----------



## proton45 (Jun 17, 2010)

Equilibrium (2002)


----------



## Loiner (Jun 17, 2010)

The Final Countdown is a good movie, the views, characters and storyline are good and it has an nostalgic/atmospheric feel to it, even the music's good.

-------------------------------------------------------

I just watched Midway (1976 movie) which I haven't seen since I was a kid some years ago. It was quite good, and a fair attempt was made at some level of authenticity in many scenes, although the mix of live filming, war footage, models and combinations of live and footage was quite randomly mixed and a little be-wildering (one second you're looking at a model of 'Akagi', then it turns into a 1960s US carrier, the next second its some crackly footage of a fleet off Okinawa, etc).

There was generally an atempt to use roughly the right types of period aircraft and war time ships, but you really have to try to blank out the errors and inacuracies to enjoy the film. But a good effort for it's era (compared to some, eg using post war US Patton tanks as German tanks in 'The battle of the Bulge' movie: terrible). 

Even recent films which are generally much more accurate have massive gaffs, the worst is modern looking 'Spruance' class destroyers (built in the 1980s) prominantly featuring in the recent Pearl Harbour film, which is a terrible mistake considering they boasted about the amount of money spent on the CGI elements to create a realistic and accurate film. It'd be like having a 1980s Chevy Caprice in an Al Capone type movie.


----------



## Negative Creep (Jun 17, 2010)

The Heavy. One of the worst films I've seen in a long time


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2010)

Letters from Iwo Jima


----------



## Loiner (Jun 17, 2010)

That's a good film. I've seen 'Flags of our Fathers' and 'Letters from Iwo Jima' as a sort of pair of films, both were good but 'Letters' particularly so.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2010)

Youngblood


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 19, 2010)

"Dive Bomber"


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 19, 2010)

The Incredible Mr. Limpet (1964)


Wheels


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 19, 2010)

Heh....that movie was playing just before I got wheeled out to have my tonsils removed as a kid...I still think that was the most hilarious movie ever filmed, mostly due to the fact that the drugs were starting to kick in.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2010)

The World Is Not Enough (1999)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2010)

Avatar.....twice!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2010)

Die Another Day (2002)

That is me now watched all the Bond films in the last couple of weeks


----------



## Pisis (Jun 20, 2010)

Bugsy


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 21, 2010)

Kill Bill 1 2.
There's nothing like some serious movie violence to let off steam. I _love _Tarantino's movies!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 22, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Kill Bill 1 2.
> There's nothing like some serious movie violence to let off steam. I _love _Tarantino's movies!



Absolutely brilliant movies!!

......watching the final 2 Episodes of 24.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 22, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> Die Another Day (2002)
> 
> That is me now watched all the Bond films in the last couple of weeks



and your choice for best Bond?

I've been on a "Last Man Standing against Zombies" binge -

"28 Days Later"
"28 Weeks Later"
"Shaun of the Dead"


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 22, 2010)

Aliens (1986)

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2010)

Njaco said:


> and your choice for best Bond?
> 
> I've been on a "Last Man Standing against Zombies" binge -



Is it wrong to say I like them all in their own way. I like the special effects in the new ones although the plots of the old ones are better. Don't think I really could pick one, as I already posted in your Bond thread my top 5 which is probably as narrow as I can go with regards to the films.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 22, 2010)

No problem, no worries. I was just a little bored (no ETO thread and can't wait for the BoB thread to start!) and wanted to do something for fun. I agree about the zombie pics - I just don't gratutious blood and guts - if its kept to the plotline, great!


----------



## rochie (Jun 23, 2010)

Spartacus, Blood and Sand.
onto part 5 now and its pretty good, lots of blood, swearing and the odd naked female slave !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 23, 2010)

Animal Kingdom – kind'a weird but good


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 23, 2010)

Highlander


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 23, 2010)

Mister Roberts (1955)


Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Tour Of Duty....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2010)

Wildcat said:


> Highlander



There can be only one! ....a personal favourite of mine!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 25, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes

still an excellent version!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2010)

The Boat that Rocked....thouroughly enjoyed it, great music!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 27, 2010)

Rounders Matt Damon


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 27, 2010)

"Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen" (2009) 

Couldn't have made this movie without CGI, that's for sure.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 27, 2010)

Superhero Movie....  Well......


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 27, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> There can be only one! ....a personal favourite of mine!!



Hell yeah Wayne! It's in my top 10  Watched "Inglorious Basterds" last night, awesome movie!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 27, 2010)

Surrogates (2009) Not bad, actually.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 28, 2010)

Wildcat said:


> Hell yeah Wayne! It's in my top 10  Watched "Inglorious Basterds" last night, awesome movie!



Haven't seen that one yet Andy....should pop up on Fox Movies soon.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 28, 2010)

Watching Seasons 1-6 of Two and a Half Men.

Funniest show on tv. I'm glad Charlie Sheen resigned for 2 more seasons.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2010)

World Cup Football (Chile vs Brazil/Dutch vs Slovakia) + a bit of Wimbledon (Andy Murray match)...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2010)

'World War Two in Colour - the Battle of Kursk'. Some good footage, digitally colourised, and good, informative commentary, especially as the Eastern Front is not my strong point.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2010)

watched the last episodes of a short lived series a friend gave me to watch, Veritas - The Quest didn't mind it actually.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 29, 2010)

Watched Mystery Alaska last night. 

Pretty good flick.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 29, 2010)

Finally saw the Red Baron over the weekend. It was good. The flying scenes were well done, although I wish they would have had more of them.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 29, 2010)

NCIS.....the proper one, _not_ Los Angeles!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 29, 2010)

The Great Race (1965)


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2010)

The A-Team (2010)

Wasn't bad.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2010)

Gamer....now that's some weird @ss stuff!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 1, 2010)

Kelly's Heroes on DVD. Woof Woof! Finally discovered it was filmed in (then) Yugoslavia.


----------



## Maestro (Jul 2, 2010)

An episode of _Due South_... I had forgotten how funny that serie was.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2010)

Tomb of the Dragon Emperor.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 2, 2010)

Avatar: The Last Airbender


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 2, 2010)

The Wizard of Oz (1939)
I saw it was on TCM today. It's been 20 or 25 years since I sat down to watch it.


Wheels


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 3, 2010)

Just watched an excellent B&W about a Marine machine-gunner on Guadalcanal who's blinded by a Japanese grenade, his recovery and eventual coming to terms with his blindness. But I'm so frikkin tired I can't remember the name of the movie!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 3, 2010)

I believe it is "Pride of the Marines", about Al Schmid.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2010)

watching Germany V Argentina in the Soccer! going for Germany to win.

just as I finished typing...Germany scores!! 3 minutes into game...


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 3, 2010)

"Valet girls". 80's cheese at its best.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 3, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> I believe it is "Pride of the Marines", about Al Schmid.



Yep, that's the one! EXCELLENT movie!


----------



## Pong (Jul 4, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> I believe it is "Pride of the Marines", about Al Schmid.



Me and my sister watched it a couple of weeks ago, and the funny thing is that I told her that there was this one guy in Guadalcanal who was blinded by a grenade, but kept on his .30 cal and continued on firing while the assistant gunner told him where to move the gun. And it turned out that the movie was about him! Wow!

Last watched Ivan Rodriguez kill the New York Mets with his liner down the right field line. Damn.


----------



## Maestro (Jul 4, 2010)

An episode of Southland.

Hmmm... CSI, NCIS, Life on Mars and now Southland... I wonder why I'm so hooked to police series ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 4, 2010)

A few of the 'The Persuaders'....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 4, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> A few of the 'The Persuaders'....



Jeez....been a long while since I saw the Persuaders....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2010)

Knowing Nicolas Cage


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2010)

Balls Out: Gary the Tennis Coach (2009) (V)


----------



## Pong (Jul 5, 2010)

_Inglorious Basterds_

_Lt Raine: "When we're inside enemy territory, as a bushwhackin' guerilla army, we're gonna be doin' one thing, and one thing only: Killing Nazis."_


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 5, 2010)

The Hangover


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 6, 2010)

Rambo III


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2010)

Sharpe Sean Bean


----------



## proton45 (Jul 6, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Sharpe Sean Bean



I miss that series...


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 6, 2010)

Wolverine


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 6, 2010)

Rambo: First Blood Part II (1985)


Wheels


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 7, 2010)

Book of Eli. 

Excellent movie!


----------



## rochie (Jul 7, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Book of Eli.
> 
> Excellent movie!



want to see that one myself RA


----------



## Pong (Jul 7, 2010)

The Pacific- Part One. Again.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2010)

Continuing to watch the series Sharpe, rather like it...

Sharpe's Company and Sharpe's Enemy, tonight.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 8, 2010)

Wings of the Luftwaffe- Ju-87, me-109, me-110, Ju-88, and Ar-96.........great series...


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 8, 2010)

Dragon: The Bruce Lee Story Enter The Dragon with Bruce Lee


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2010)

Predators another direction on the theme


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 9, 2010)

Crocodile Dundee. Bought a few DVDs at walmart the other day and its seriously cutting into my modeling time.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2010)

Sharpes Honour and Sharpes Sword ,,,enjoying this series!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 10, 2010)

M*A*S*H! D*mn I love that series!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 10, 2010)

The Good, The bad and The Ugly.... Is there _ANY_ more iconic western than that, is there?? Never get tired of watching it!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 10, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> The Good, The bad and The Ugly.... Is there _ANY_ more iconic western than that, is there?? Never get tired of watching it!



Amen Brother! One of the greatest movies ever!! - watched "Dogs of war" last night.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 10, 2010)

Pale Rider


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 10, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Pale Rider


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 10, 2010)

It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad World (1963)

I've seen it several times and I still catch something different each time I watch it.


Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 11, 2010)

It's a good one!


----------



## Maestro (Jul 11, 2010)

The Searchers... John Wayne at his best.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2010)

Maestro said:


> The Searchers... John Wayne at his best.



Brilliant!

Old Sci-fi flick Enemy Mine


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 11, 2010)

Nothing but cr*p it seems on the picture box today....Dollar trilogy, Lord of The Rings, Kellys Heroes or something from my WWII DVD box set.....hmmmm..

Twelve O' Clock High
The Longest Day
The Great Escape
Von Ryan's Express
The Sand Pebbles
Patton
Battle Of Britain
Tora! Tora! Tora!
A Bridge Too Far

Decisions....decisions....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2010)

Sharpe's Regiment and Sharpe's Siege

Close your eyes and pick one Jan!


----------



## rochie (Jul 12, 2010)

Munich, not bad


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2010)

Continuing with the Sharpe series Sharpes Mission


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 13, 2010)

Back to Bataan (1945) I don’t know about historic accuracy, but it’s always enjoyable watching the Duke in these old war movies.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 13, 2010)

Good Morning, Vietnam (1987)

TO


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 13, 2010)

Dirty Harry


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 14, 2010)

Sharpes Revenge and Sharpes Justice


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2010)

and the final one in the series that I was given to watch... Sharpes Waterloo...enjoyed this series a lot!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 15, 2010)

Magnum force.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 15, 2010)

A classic


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2010)

The Sky Crawlers the aircraft scenes were awesome....


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 16, 2010)

The Enforcer


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2010)

Stargate The Movie


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 17, 2010)

Did a double-header at the theater with my wife today. Saw "The Last Airbender" (not too bad) and "Twilight: Eclipse". Still have a headache from the last one, and am certain I developed at least two cavities from the sickeningly sappy sweetness.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 17, 2010)

The things we do for our wives..............


----------



## Maestro (Jul 18, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> The things we do for our wives..............



I thought only teenage girls were attracted by that stupid-ass movie... Guess I was wrong.

And then they laugh at boys that like science-fiction because it is not real... Because a love triangle between a teenage girl, a vampire and a werewolf is ?


----------



## Njaco (Jul 18, 2010)

"Godfather"
"Godfather II"
"Godfather III"

Nothing on TV this week so the backwoods movie channel has been playing these movies around the clock. The first 2 are great and the 3rd just cleans everything up - though I would rather not see that face Pacino makes when his daughter is killed. Can anybody say "Over the top"?


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 18, 2010)

Sudden Impact


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 18, 2010)

Maestro said:


> I thought only teenage girls were attracted by that stupid-ass movie... Guess I was wrong.
> 
> And then they laugh at boys that like science-fiction because it is not real... Because a love triangle between a teenage girl, a vampire and a werewolf is ?



Agreed. I love the poster that says "Twilight: The story of one girl's painful choice between necrophilia and bestiality"


----------



## Maestro (Jul 18, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Agreed. I love the poster that says "Twilight: The story of one girl's painful choice between necrophilia and bestiality"



Yup... I saw that poster but didn't dare to post the quote here.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 18, 2010)

Heh. I think it was here that I saw it!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 18, 2010)

To Catch a Thief (1955)


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 18, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Agreed. I love the poster that says "Twilight: The story of one girl's painful choice between necrophilia and bestiality"



LMAO!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 18, 2010)

A John Wayne favourite....'The Wings of Eagles"


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 18, 2010)

"Billy Elliot".

Entertaining English movie.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 19, 2010)

A Fist Full of Dollars


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2010)

Robin Hood Prince of Thieves


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 19, 2010)

King Kong (1933)

An all time great!

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2010)

The Transporter (2002)
Transporter 2 (2005)
Transporter 3 (2008`)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 19, 2010)

Captain Horatio Hornblower


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 19, 2010)

Shutter Island


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 20, 2010)

ToughOmbre said:


> King Kong (1933)
> 
> An all time great!
> 
> TO



And 10 times better than the remake!
Watched Bloodwork last night.


----------



## Loiner (Jul 20, 2010)

Just saw 'Tora Tora Tora' (for the first time), a good film, well made, and good blend of models which looked reasonably convincing, real wartime ships and aircraft. I think it was made at a similar time to 'Midway', but I think this one was a rather better effort.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2010)

Monte Walsh Tom Selleck


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 20, 2010)

Loiner said:


> Just saw 'Tora Tora Tora' (for the first time), a good film, well made, and good blend of models which looked reasonably convincing, real wartime ships and aircraft. I think it was made at a similar time to 'Midway', but I think this one was a rather better effort.



"Midway" was made about six years after "Tora Tora Tora". Many of the scenes were taken out of "Tora" and used in "Midway".

You're right, "Tora" was a far better effort.

TO


----------



## Njaco (Jul 20, 2010)

Just watched "Avatar" for the first time. "Dances With Wolves" meets "Lord of the Rings" with some Roger Dean thrown in. Not bad, exciting, cgi graphics are getting better. Did anyone catch the bits and pieces of James Cameron's first successful movie "Terminator" mixed in among the soundtrack? (the horns and bells).


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 21, 2010)

Vanishings.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2010)

another Sharpe, Sharpes Challenge (2006) made well after the original series (93-97)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hill 875.....

_At 18:58 one of the worst friendly-fire incidents of the Vietnam Conflict occurred when a Marine Corps fighter-bomber dropped two 500-pound bombs into 2/503's perimeter. One of the bombs exploded, a tree burst above the center of the position, where the combined command groups, the wounded, and the medics were all located. It killed 42 men outright and wounded 45 more, including the overall on-scene commander, Captain Harold Kaufman. 1Lt. Bartholomew O'Leary, Delta Company Commander, was seriously wounded. (Alpha company's commander had been killed in the retreat up the slope)._


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 21, 2010)

Last night I watched Hondo with John Wayne and The Battle of the Bulge


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2010)

The Karate Kid (2010)


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 21, 2010)

True crime


----------



## Erich (Jul 21, 2010)

the last Predator movie, they needed to do more with the dogs or whatever they were, story line was dry in my opinion ......... a couple of hokey scenarios


----------



## Maestro (Jul 22, 2010)

Blazing Saddles.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2010)

Sharpe's Peril (2008)


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 22, 2010)

Operation Pacific


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 22, 2010)

Maestro said:


> Blazing Saddles.



Classic!!!!

Saw most of "Siege of Firebase Gloria" with R. Lee Ermey (of Mail Call on The history Channel). Movie got good reviews on Amazon, but I just don't get it. Seemed pretty cheesie to me.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 22, 2010)

The Hound of the Baskervilles (1959) with Peter Cushing and Christopher Lee (Governor Tarkin and Count Dooku for you Star Wars fans out there) Not the best version of this Sherlock Holmes story by far.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 22, 2010)

Jaws....


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 22, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Jaws....



Heh...radio station down in Austin ran a contest for the 20th (25th?) anniversary of "Jaws" release. Contestants did some call-in trivia thing, and won tickets for a private screening of the original movie, remastered and with deleted scenes re-added. The night of the release, everyone loaded on board a party-barge, and went out into the middle of Lake Travis (really just a real wide spot in the Trinity River as it goes through Austin, but who's to argue?). Food/drinks were provided...the screen was set up either on shore, or on a nearby barge. The movie was projected...and everyone watched it while floating in innertubes.  Dude. I so wanted to get ahold of one of those tickets!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2010)

Silverado...


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 22, 2010)

The Private Life of Sherlock Holmes. Not bad at all!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 23, 2010)

Rio Bravo (1959)


Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 23, 2010)

Ice Age 3.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2010)

Blood Work - Clint Eastwood


----------



## Pisis (Jul 23, 2010)

The One That Got Away (1957)


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 23, 2010)

Hamburger Hill


----------



## Pisis (Jul 24, 2010)

The Great Escape (1963) - what a great movie!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 24, 2010)

Night At The Museum 2....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2010)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Rio Bravo (1959)
> Wheels





Pisis said:


> The One That Got Away (1957)



Some great old movies....

80's series Dempsey and Makepeace Eps 1-3 haven't seen this one in ages....


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 24, 2010)

Cirque du Freak: The Vampire's Assistant. Lots of big name actors in this one (Willem DaFoe? Dang...haven't seen him in a while!). Okay, so that's the good thing I could find to say about the movie. 

:sighs, shakes head in defeat: The things I go through for my wife...


----------



## Pisis (Jul 24, 2010)

Spielberg's _Sugarland Express_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 24, 2010)

I feel your pain RA!


----------



## johnbr (Jul 24, 2010)

Salt


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 24, 2010)

Tried to make up for last night's "teenage-action-horror-vampire" by watching "The Red Baron". Blah.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 24, 2010)

Ron Livingston's complete video diaries - Band of Brothers. Nice.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 24, 2010)

Predator. Maybe I should have posted this in the Color pics For a Model I'm Building thread with all the stealth invisibility going on.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 24, 2010)

johnbr said:


> Salt



How was it?


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 24, 2010)

"Gamer". High-testosterone flick. Predictable, kinda flaky at times, but not the worst movie I've watched this weekend.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 25, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> "Gamer". High-testosterone flick. Predictable, kinda flaky at times, but not the worst movie I've watched this weekend.



Saw that a week or two ago...still not sure if I liked it....


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah...the parts that took place in the "Society" were....interesting. Still, it was better than the other two I watched, "Red Baron" and "Vampire's Assistant".


----------



## rochie (Jul 25, 2010)

war of the worlds the 1953 version and windtalkers


----------



## Pisis (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm now watching through the _hood genre_ movies.

*Boyz N The Hood (1991)
La Haine (1995)
New Jersey Drive (1995)
Menace II Society (1993)*

I must say all of them are evry very interesting. Maybe Boyz N The Hood was a lil' too much romantic and someplaces it was way to slow-paced. La Haine was very good, as well as New Jersey Drive.


----------



## Maestro (Jul 25, 2010)

The Man Who Would Be King... Interresting how Michael Caine was being given 1st roles in the UK and almost only managed to get 2nd roles in the US...


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 25, 2010)

Star Wars (episode IV) still as good as ever!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 25, 2010)

PT 109 (1963) was on TNT again yesterday.


Wheels


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 26, 2010)

The Warriors


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 26, 2010)

*---------------------------------------* As in The Thin Blue Line....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 26, 2010)

Wildcat said:


> The Warriors



Love it!! " Warriors.....come out to Pla-ee-ay" 

Midnight Run Robert De Niro


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 27, 2010)

Warlords Jet Li


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 27, 2010)

Watch John Wayne's Rooster Cogburn last night. This was the follow up movie to True Grit.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 27, 2010)

Jean de Florette and Manon des Sources. Love those two movies, and also the two swedish Änglagård-movies.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Jean de Florette and Manon des Sources. Love those two movies, _and also the two swedish Änglagård-movies._



Remember those.....maaaan, I feel so old and grey now!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 27, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Remember those.....maaaan, I feel so old and grey now!



That makes two of us, then.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 27, 2010)

Coogans bluff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 27, 2010)

While I'm waking up this morning decided to watch a favourite...again 

Open Range Robert Duvall and Kevin Costner.....then it's time for some modelling!


----------



## Maestro (Jul 29, 2010)

_Inside The Actor's Studio_ with Mark Wahlberg as guest... Pretty good interview, except for all that Reborn-Christian crap.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2010)

some of those Actors Studio shows are real good.....

Collateral Damage Arnie...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 29, 2010)

Local PBS (Public Broadcast Station for those of you out country! ) did a bang up job tonight!

"Tales of the Dead: The Airmen and the Headhunters" - about some B-24 airmen shot down over Borneo.
"The Legend of Pancho Barnes"
"Nova: The Last Flight of the Red Baron"

Watched for 3 hours and ended just in time to watch "Judgement at Nuremburg" on the 'This' Channel!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 29, 2010)

"Klinkevals". Danish film drama/comedy about a danish family in the 1880's. Quite entertaining, actually.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 29, 2010)

Top 20 most shocking......and ww2 battlefront boxset...while patiently waiting for the BoB GB to start!1


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2010)

World Movie channel 'The Sinking of Japan' japanese disaster movie, wasn't too bad actually...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2010)

The Road


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 31, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> The Road



What'd you think?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2010)

"Total Dram Action" For a kids cartoon, it's pretty dam funny


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 31, 2010)

"Clash of the Titans" (2010)

Better than the 1981 original, IMO.

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> What'd you think?



It was ok, nothing special...expected a bit more....certainly room for improvement.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 1, 2010)

Kewl. Glad to know I wasn't the only one who walked away from that one disappointed. "Book of Eli" is a MUCH better post-apocalyptic movie.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 1, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Kewl. Glad to know I wasn't the only one who walked away from that one disappointed. "Book of Eli" is a MUCH better post-apocalyptic movie.



I've been wanting to see "Eli..."

Local TV has been pretty good around here...

Yesterday watched "The Pledge". Directed by Sean Penn (who I can't stand) and starring - get this:
Jack Nicholson
Sam Sheppard
Mickey Rourke
Harry Dean Stanton
Benicio del Toro
Helen Mirren
Robin Wright
Vanessa Redgrave

The Pledge (2001)

Pretty good movie and I was surprised by Penn's camera work.



Then last night there was a movie that I was kinda interested in because of the Directors - the Coen brothers. [email protected]! why haven't I watched this before!!!!

No Country for Old Men (2007)

"Fargo" goes to New Mexico!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2010)

On Her Majesty's Secret Service (1969)

Toy Story 3 (2010)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 1, 2010)

Stumbled across "Never so Few" with Fank Sinatra, Chales Bronson, Steve McQueen and Peter Lawford last night. It was about the SOS in Burma in WW2.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 1, 2010)

Njaco said:


> I've been wanting to see "Eli..."



Yeah, its good. Much better..."Road" was, I think, more about drama and insights into humanity. "Eli" is about kickin arse, and...well...its about kickin arse.


----------



## Maestro (Aug 1, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Then last night there was a movie that I was kinda interested in because of the Directors - the Coen brothers. [email protected]! why haven't I watched this before!!!!
> 
> No Country for Old Men (2007)



I heard that movie wasn't as good as advertised...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 1, 2010)

I have to admit, I thought the movie was prettygood. I was in a bad mood after having worked on the canopy of my B-10 all day so it helped to relax me. Tommy Lee Jones did a great job, but the guy that played the psycho-path was excellent!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 2, 2010)

Bad Day at Black Rock (1955)


Wheels


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 2, 2010)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBeONkw7lRs_


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks interesting, Maria!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 2, 2010)

That really does.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 2, 2010)

Been watching my set of Twilight discs. Funny how many I do remember..... or Not so funny. My one brain cell is still hooked up!!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Looks interesting, Maria!





vikingBerserker said:


> That really does.



Certainly does.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 4, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBeONkw7lRs_




Iv'e seen that one.....I thought it was a rather good movie!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2010)

Balls of Fury (2007)

Blades of Glory (2007)


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 4, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Iv'e seen that one.....I thought it was a rather good movie!



So do I.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 4, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> Balls of Fury (2007)



Frikkin hilarious!!!! 

"And its 'Feng', with an 'e'."
"Aw, man, I'm sorry...I've been pronouncing it "Fang" all this time!"


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 5, 2010)

The Da Vinci Code. Gotta love Tom Hanks.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 6, 2010)

The Rat Patrol Eps 1-4


----------



## beaupower32 (Aug 6, 2010)

Just watched downfall on youtube. I thought it was pretty good. 

Der Untergang (downfall) is a 2004 German-Austrian epic drama film directed by Oliver Hirschbiegel, depicting the final ten days of Adolf Hitler's life in his Berlin bunker and Nazi Germany in 1945.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBhNFGLqdls_

Its like 17 parts, but worth watching.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 7, 2010)

Battle Cry (1955)

Man....excellent movie!!!


----------



## Maestro (Aug 7, 2010)

Steve Wilkos' show... I know it's a freak show, but I love to see how low it can go... But why was I so surprised to see that the show is produced by Jerry "slap-across-the-face" Sprigner ?


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 7, 2010)

Absolute power


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2010)

The Aviator


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2010)

some more Rat Patrol....Eps 5-8


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 8, 2010)

Blazing Saddles..... _Classic!_


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 8, 2010)

Inception...such a good movie!!!


----------



## rochie (Aug 8, 2010)

beaupower32 said:


> Just watched downfall on youtube. I thought it was pretty good.
> 
> Der Untergang (downfall) is a 2004 German-Austrian epic drama film directed by Oliver Hirschbiegel, depicting the final ten days of Adolf Hitler's life in his Berlin bunker and Nazi Germany in 1945.
> 
> ...




great link Beau, been looking for this movie for ages, thanks


----------



## Maestro (Aug 8, 2010)

I saw it too last winter on CBC. A damn good movie.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2010)

Live and Let Die (1973) (again). Was on TV so just watched it this afternoon.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 8, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Blazing Saddles..... _Classic!_


----------



## rochie (Aug 9, 2010)

Clash of the Titans, the new one, thought it was pretty good saw the old one last week !


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 10, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> Live and Let Die (1973) (again). Was on TV so just watched it this afternoon.


Loved Jane Seymour in that one.

Saw several of the road movies yesterday on TCM.
Road to Singapore (1940)
Road to Zanzibar (1941)
Road to Morocco (1942)

List of all the Road films.
Road to... - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 10, 2010)

Some more Rat Patrol....9-12


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2010)

Humphrey Bogart - Sahara


----------



## drgondog (Aug 13, 2010)

Salt - I must confess Angelina Jolie is still something to watch when she takes off a black thong to cover a surveillance cammera trying to thwart her escape.

It was a good flic.


----------



## Pong (Aug 13, 2010)

_Toy Story 3_ Such a great ending, and a great conclusion to Pixar's most classic series.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 14, 2010)

The Green Berets John Wayne


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2010)

Kick-Ass (2010)


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 15, 2010)

King Kong extended edition


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 15, 2010)

The other guys!!! 

It was such a funny movie...highly recommended!


----------



## davparlr (Aug 18, 2010)

I just got through watching “Wing and a Prayer” on Hulu. I really enjoyed this movie. Filmed in ’44, it shows some real WWII era aircraft carrier ops. The story takes place right after Pearl Harbor up to Midway. Some interesting observations were that they were still maintaining secrecy regarding operations. The story was that a carrier was to cruise around the Pacific showing the flag to the Japanese and then avoiding battle to try to make the Japanese think the US forces were spread out and demoralized before Midway. The rationale used to defend Midway was that the Navy knew that Japans next goal was to take Pearl Harbor and had to go through Midway to do that. It had some real nice shots of TBM operations (of course they did use the available aircraft in the US for filming, meaning TBMs, F6Fs, and SB2Cs, instead of F4Fs and TBDs, but that was okay). Another interesting diversion of information was that the torpedo planes were the heroes of Midway, the dive bombers were never mentioned! One fascinating scene was the release of real torpedoes from two TBMs. When the torpedoes went into the water both came back up, one completely coming out of the water and the other almost did the same, amazing shots. Another cool shot was when a crew was abandoning a TBM after a crash. It showed an actual TBM, or a section of a TBM, in the water while the pilot, who had cleared his seat and was standing on the wing, opened a hatch and removed a life raft and the rear gunner opening his hatch and trying to get out. Well done filming. F4Fs did make an appearance as Zeros! I guess they couldn’t find any real ones (like now). Also, I think I saw a Curtiss-Wright CW-21 dressed up as a Japanese fighter. You don’t see that very often. Of course it had some typical Hollywood garbage but not too much. Also, I think the inside carrier shots were on a sound stage, which makes sense, since it appeared there was just too much room for a Navy ship.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 19, 2010)

Some more Rat Patrol Eps 13-16...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 19, 2010)

I never get tired of watching Rat Patrol.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2010)

Knight and Day (2010)


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> I never get tired of watching Rat Patrol.



I don't mind it, watched it years ago...saw the 2 season DVD box set and decided it would be mine!


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 21, 2010)

Avatar

still rocks!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2010)

Porco Rosso cool!


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 21, 2010)

Saw "The Expendables" today. Not bad for a willing-suspension-of-disbelief action-packed shoot-em-up movie. Dolf Lundgren's English has certainly improved.


----------



## Maestro (Aug 22, 2010)

The New Guy... See, that's what happens when you spend most of your school years smoking weed between classes... You end up with a f*cked up movie script. 

F*cked up, but pretty good, if you ask me.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Avatar
> 
> still rocks!!!



Coming back to cinemas soon with extra footage....


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 22, 2010)

SERIOUSLY???? That's awesome! Any idea how much extra footage they're putting back in?

Caught previews for "Tron: Legacy" yesterday. Man....I can't wait for that to hit the theaters!!!! I'll have to drag out the original before going to see "Legacy".


----------



## ccheese (Aug 22, 2010)

Saturday, on one of the TV channels, is John Wayne day. Watched "Rio Bravo", "The Shootist" and "The Cowboys"
yesterday. Great flics, all of them. I think "The Shootist" is perhaps the best western John Wayne ever made.

Charles


----------



## Loiner (Aug 23, 2010)

davparlr said:


> ... of course they did use the available aircraft in the US for filming, meaning TBMs, F6Fs, and SB2Cs, instead of F4Fs and TBDs, but that was okay ...



It's quite amusing that only about two years after the event and still in the war, they couldn't get the right aircraft to fill the role in the movie: I'm usually critical when the wrong aircraft (or tank or truck etc) is used in making a film, but if they struggled to get the right type even during the war perhaps I should cut them some slack


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 23, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> SERIOUSLY???? That's awesome! Any idea how much extra footage they're putting back in?QUOTE]
> 
> As I understand it....Adding in 8-10 minutes or there abouts?


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 23, 2010)

ccheese said:


> Saturday, on one of the TV channels, is John Wayne day. Watched "Rio Bravo", "The Shootist" and "The Cowboys"
> yesterday. Great flics, all of them. I think "The Shootist" is perhaps the best western John Wayne ever made.
> 
> Charles



The Shootist is a great movie. Interesting that he plays a man dying of cancer and he was actually dying of cancer. I think the previous western he did was Rooster Cogburn (the sequel of True Grit). When he did that movie, he already had a lung removed and couldn't walk farther than 30-40 feet without loosing his breath.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2010)

Been watching "Scrubs" (2001) recently, the later series mainly as I haven't yet got the earlier ones. Probably will go and see The Expendables (2010) tomorrow.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 24, 2010)

"Beneath hill 60" - pretty good movie!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2010)

Did go and see The Expendables (2010) today. Pretty good action flick, can't say there was much in the way of a cohesive plot but still very enjoyable film to watch.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 24, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> Did go and see The Expendables (2010) today. Pretty good action flick, can't say there was much in the way of a cohesive plot but still very enjoyable film to watch.



It wasn't bad. Plot was there, but not very deep. The only part I really didn't agree with was how they destroyed the helicopter. That was just cheesy.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah that was a little cheesy. The shotgun was pretty awesome though.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 24, 2010)

Dude, that thing is on my Christmas list!


----------



## Maestro (Aug 25, 2010)

Stephen King's Mist... You know what's the most scary in that movie ? It isn't the beasts themselves but the human behavior.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 25, 2010)

And one twisted, messed-up ending...even for King!!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 25, 2010)

The Odd Couple (1968 )
TCM has it on theior On Demand Channel at the moment.

It's the first time I saw it without commercials.


Wheels


----------



## Maestro (Aug 26, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> And one twisted, messed-up ending...even for King!!!



I don't know... It's only the third movie based on King's work that I watch. So I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 26, 2010)

Salt (2010)


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Aug 26, 2010)

After a conversation here on the board I went out and got a copy of *The Battle of Britain*. Great movie but my copy didn't have the subtitles for the German speaking parts. Other then that I liked it a lot.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2010)

dirkpitt289 said:


> After a conversation here on the board I went out and got a copy of *The Battle of Britain*. Great movie but my copy didn't have the subtitles for the German speaking parts. Other then that I liked it a lot.



 

Kiss of the Dragon, Jet Li


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 27, 2010)

Saw the last half of Windtalkers last night. Raised a couple questions.

1. For those that have seen the whole movie was the first half as bad as the last half?

2. Did Japanese soldiers truly just tip over and die after getting hit by one bullet in thier side somewhere, or stabbed in the leg with a large knife, while American soldiers could sustain multiple gunshot wounds and beatings? Mr. Hero sure could shoot that .45 and hit his mark at long ranges with every shot too.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 27, 2010)

Of course! And every landmine/grenade/mortar/arty-round that went off would cause men to throw up their arms and sorta just fold over. The whole "arms and legs flying blood everywhere" is just a Hollywood myth. 

If you turn your brain off for a few hours, its mildly entertaining. Questions are raised all during the movie, though. My first was why did a medical officer, who's supposed to be fairly intelligent, not wonder why a guy who couldn't hear an 88 go off three feet away last week can suddenly hear a pin drop three miles away? He never suspected the nurse standing oh-so-innocently just behind his right shoulder (only coincidence that she could see him push the button)?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 27, 2010)

NCIS Marathon


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 28, 2010)

The Train (1964)


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 28, 2010)

The A-Team


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2010)

Clash of the Titans


----------



## Pong (Aug 30, 2010)

_The Girl Who Leapt Through Time_ A Japanese sci-fi animated film and it was pretty awesome. The plot was really good, but the artwork was excellent.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2010)

just completed the series The 4400....didn't mind it..


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 30, 2010)

In Harm's Way - John Wayne


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 30, 2010)

The Horse Soldiers

Sands of Iwo Jima

Two great John Wayne movies!

TO


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice TO!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2010)

ToughOmbre said:


> The Horse Soldiers
> 
> Sands of Iwo Jima
> 
> ...



Two favourites of mine...amongst others!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2010)

Ong-Bak


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2010)

The Hurt Locker...not bad at all!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2010)

Percy Jackson and the Lightning thief


----------



## rochie (Sep 5, 2010)

toy story 3


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 5, 2010)

"Clash of the Titans" 

Not bad.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 6, 2010)

Legion


----------



## Maestro (Sep 9, 2010)

Ironman 2 and Kick-Ass.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2010)

The Red Baron....while the flying stuff was pretty good, overall it was rather ordinary and the ending was rather lame.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 10, 2010)

Tomorrow when the war began.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 10, 2010)

Sparticus Blood and Sand Episodes 1-3....certainly not holding back on the blood, Sex and language....


----------



## rochie (Sep 10, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Sparticus Blood and Sand Episodes 1-3....certainly not holding back on the blood, Sex and language....



absolutely awsome series Wayne, gets better with each episode.

a prequel series about how Batiatus and Lucricia came to power in the gladiator school has been made to give the guy who played Sparticus time to recover from cancer before making series 2


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 11, 2010)

The Usual Suspects


This one NEVER gets old!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2010)

rochie said:


> absolutely awsome series Wayne, gets better with each episode.
> 
> a prequel series about how Batiatus and Lucricia came to power in the gladiator school has been made to give the guy who played Sparticus time to recover from cancer before making series 2



I AM rather enjoying it....yeah read about the cancer, the prequel...and a new season!
The TV version here has plenty cut out apparently , but a friend gave me the uncut version to watch..WOW!




RabidAlien said:


> The Usual Suspects This one NEVER gets old!



Too right mate..


----------



## N4521U (Sep 11, 2010)

Two of 'em on the "tellie"

Conquest of the Sky, 1936!! inspiring..... pretty well done for 1936 I gotta say...

First Yank in Tokyo, 1945....? less inspiring! What the????? Who the h3ll spruicked this one. A laff-a-minute.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 11, 2010)

N4521U said:


> Two of 'em on the "tellie"
> 
> First Yank in Tokyo, 1945....? less inspiring! What the????? Who the h3ll spruicked this one. A laff-a-minute.



try remaking that in this PC world that we live in now!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2010)

Sparticus Eps 4-6


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 12, 2010)

Continuing the series.....Spartacus Eps 7-9 getting real interesting...


----------



## Njaco (Sep 12, 2010)

"U-571"

Why oh why did I buy this DVD? "PH" under water without the love quadrangle.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Sep 12, 2010)

Inspector Morse series... -- --- .-. ... .

My wife and I enjoyed them so much we got all of them.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 13, 2010)

Spartacus Eps 10-13 excellent! built up to a great ending....look forward to more!


----------



## rochie (Sep 13, 2010)

Discrict 9, enjoyed it !


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Sep 13, 2010)

633 Squadron


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2010)

Working my way through "Scrubs" (2001). On Season 4 at the moment.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 13, 2010)

That is a funny show!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 14, 2010)

Angel and the Badman...A John Wayne movie I had not seen!


----------



## badbear (Sep 14, 2010)

centurian and prince of persia .BB


----------



## tyrodtom (Sep 14, 2010)

Took some of the grandkids to see Despicable Me, but hey, I liked it too.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2010)

Space : Above and Beyond Eps 1 and 2


----------



## Njaco (Sep 15, 2010)

"Shout at the Devil" was on. Interesting movie with a cool WWI pusher biplane.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 15, 2010)

Sons of Anarchy - the show just keeps getting more and more intense!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 16, 2010)

Njaco said:


> "Shout at the Devil" was on. Interesting movie with a cool WWI pusher biplane.



I rather enjoyed that one...been a while since iv'e seen it though!


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 16, 2010)

My Man Godfrey. Hilarious William Powell classic from the mid 1930's


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 17, 2010)

More Space above and Beyond..Eps 3-5


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 18, 2010)

"Mr. Roberts"

'Bout time I saw that all the way through!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 18, 2010)

Caprica didn't mind it but took a while to weave things together..."By your Command"


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 18, 2010)

Australia. Good movie!


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 19, 2010)

Repo Men (2010)

Not bad.


----------



## rochie (Sep 19, 2010)

Hamburger Hill, not seen it for a while, great movie


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2010)

Don Henley Live Inside Job DVD. concert he did in 2000 in Dallas Texas excellent!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 19, 2010)

Ninja Assassin. Not the worst ninja movie I've ever seen, although the blood-spray was kinda excessive, sorta Quinten-Tarrantino-esque. Still...an entertaining movie, and I didn't come away feeling like I wasted the dollar it cost to rent (plus tax).


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2010)

Prince of Persia


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 20, 2010)

'Boy'................. couldn’t understand a word of it, it was all in Kiwi..........................


----------



## rochie (Sep 20, 2010)

the book of Eli, great movie, though the missus was asleep before his first fight !!!!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 20, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Prince of Persia



Funny...wife and I just finished watching this. Not bad, for a movie based on a video game. Those are notoriously horrible movies (I offer up "Street Fighter" and "Mario Brothers" as examples). I was pleasantly surprised by this one. Never knew Persians spoke with British accents, though. 

Loved "Book of Eli", too! Didn't really expect the ending, that was a nice twist!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 21, 2010)

Got Book of Eli to watch...looking forward to seeing it...


----------



## BombTaxi (Sep 21, 2010)

I saw The Last Exorcism a few weeks ago, I thought it was quite good given that it was in the same mould as The Blair Witch Project. I thought that the documentary style was well-used, there are several scenes where the preacher exposes the tricks of his sham exorcisms before realising he is actually dealing with the real thing. The ending was a bit contrived and predictable, the last few minutes being pure Blair Witch, but it was well executed. Worth the ticket in the end 8)


----------



## Njaco (Sep 22, 2010)

Bought "Children of Men" - loved it. Of course I'm a sucker for these British endgame movies...."28 Days Later", "District 9" ( I know, not really Brit!).....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2010)

Warehouse 13


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 24, 2010)

Caprica Eps 2-3


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2010)

Finished season 4 of Scrubs and started Season 5.

Also watch a couple of BBC Battle of Britain programmes which were pretty good (First light and some others).


----------



## rochie (Sep 25, 2010)

started series 2 of Tru Blood


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2010)

Book of Eli....WAS a great movie, can rely on Denzel Washington to deliver...


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 25, 2010)

Robin Hood. Nice re-telling of a classic. I wasn't disappointed!


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 25, 2010)

Posse


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 25, 2010)

Saw Event Horizon a week ago with my brother and a buddy. Not bad, certainly would consider it a good Sci-Fi/Horror movie.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 26, 2010)

Latest catch for under $10....

"No Country or Old Men"
"The Green Berets"
"Jurassic Park"

3 decent movies for the right price. My collection keeps growing......


----------



## Maestro (Sep 26, 2010)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Saw Event Horizon a week ago with my brother and a buddy. Not bad, certainly would consider it a good Sci-Fi/Horror movie.



One of the few horror movies that really scared me. Other horror movies are more ing than scary.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 26, 2010)

Caprica Eps 4-5


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 27, 2010)

More Caprica...6 and 7


----------



## rochie (Sep 27, 2010)

the hangover, quite funny


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2010)

Get Him to the Greek (2010) - IMDb


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 27, 2010)

rochie said:


> the hangover, quite funny



I really need to see that one.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2010)

Caprica eps 8 and 9 now to wait for the rest to become available to watch...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2010)

True Blood Season 3 Eps 1-3


----------



## rochie (Sep 30, 2010)

only on season 2 here Wayne !


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 1, 2010)

rochie said:


> only on season 2 here Wayne !



Half way through Season 3 here, but I have all the episodes to watch...my son got them all for me and the missus to watch...so Eps 4-6 tonight!


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 3, 2010)

Iron Man 2. Can't wait for the third one to come out!


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 3, 2010)

S.W.A.T. and The Spirit.
Samuel L. Jackson _rocks_!


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 3, 2010)

Pale Rider


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2010)

Ice Age 3 in HD friggin awesome viewing!


----------



## Loiner (Oct 4, 2010)

Just watched The Goonies (again), it has to be one of my all time favourate light entertainment funny films.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 4, 2010)

Mr. Smith Goes To Washington (1939)

One of my all time favorites!

TO


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 4, 2010)

Iron Man 2. Damn Scarlett Johannson is HOT!!!!!!


----------



## Maestro (Oct 4, 2010)

Talk Radio.



Thorlifter said:


> Iron Man 2. Damn Scarlett Johannson is HOT!!!!!!



You're right... At first I wasn't quite sure it was her, though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2010)

True Blood Eps 7-9 Season 3


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2010)

Chinese epic The Battle of Red Cliff


----------



## rochie (Oct 6, 2010)

shutter island, fell asleep half way through !


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 7, 2010)

The balance of True Blood S3 Eps 10 - 12


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 7, 2010)

Star Wars IV - the original and best!!!!!


----------



## rochie (Oct 7, 2010)

Thorlifter said:


> Star Wars IV - the original and best!!!!!



damn right Thorlifter, though i do also like Empire strikes back just as much


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2010)

Robin Hood 2010 Russel Crowe liked it!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2010)

The Bounty Hunter (2010) - IMDb


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 9, 2010)

Karate Kid (new one with Jackie Chan). Not bad. Predictable, but not a bad remake.


----------



## Peebs (Oct 9, 2010)

'Beneath Hill 60' enjoyed the movie having previously read the book


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2010)

Peebs said:


> 'Beneath Hill 60' enjoyed the movie having previously read the book



On my To See list...

The Expendables


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 9, 2010)

AI. Yawn.


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 9, 2010)

Mystery Men. STILL awesome after all these years/viewings!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 10, 2010)

9 rather liked this one!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 10, 2010)

"America's Hanger", about the NASM. I had no idea they were also restoring the wings of the He 219 they have on display.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2010)

The (New) Karate Kid was ok...but I knew what was gonna happen!


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah, it was predictable. Would be nice if Bollockswood could come out with a movie that's actually ORIGINAL, not a remake or big-screen adaptation of a comic/novel/sitcom.


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 11, 2010)

Spent the weekend at a friend's cabin in the woods and had a scare the snot out of the kids movie-fest

The Ghost and the Darkness
Alien
Aliens

I think I was more scared watching these movies in my 20s then those pre-teen kids were this weekend


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2010)

A good group Glenn.....


----------



## Desert Fox (Oct 17, 2010)

Vanishing Point. Oh yeah!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2010)

Edge of Darkness good flick!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 17, 2010)

"How to Train Your Dragon", cute movie for the kiddies.


----------



## Maestro (Oct 19, 2010)

I bought myself both of Star Wars Trilogies... Watched episodes 1 and 2 two days ago, 3 and 4 yesterday and today it will be 5 and 6.

Note : I know special effects in 1977 (or even the 1997 remake) couldn't be as good as nowadays with all that CGI stuff, but I still had a shock when I watched _A New Hope_ right after _Revenge Of The Sith_.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 20, 2010)

Maestro said:


> I bought myself both of Star Wars Trilogies... Watched episodes 1 and 2 two days ago, 3 and 4 yesterday and today it will be 5 and 6.
> 
> Note : I know special effects in 1977 (or even the 1997 remake) couldn't be as good as nowadays with all that CGI stuff, but I still had a shock when I watched _A New Hope_ right after _Revenge Of The Sith_.



and did you know the series is being redone for new release in 3D? Don't think it really needs this but....there time and money!


----------



## Maestro (Oct 22, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> and did you know the series is being redone for new release in 3D? Don't think it really needs this but....there time and money!



Yeah, I read that somewhere on the web. The only problem is I think that you'll have to either buy a special 3D-TV (one of those was invented about six months ago in Japan) or use special glasses.

But I also heard that they would add more scenes, like they did for the 1997 remake and the DVD release in 2004.

But personally, I won't put money in that.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2010)

Some episodes of Space Above and Beyond


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 23, 2010)

*Secretariat*. Best Movie I've seen an a long time. And as a tie in to this forum there's a scene where the owners son is making a Monogram 1/48 scale B-29!


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 23, 2010)

A fistful of dynamite


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 23, 2010)

Airplane


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 23, 2010)

How To Train Your Dragon.....really good, actually!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 24, 2010)

Northwest Passage Spencer Tracy...for a movie that is 70 years old, I liked it!!


----------



## rochie (Oct 24, 2010)

just started the new series of Bones and lie to me, Tim Roth is excellent in lie to me


----------



## Njaco (Oct 24, 2010)

Just watched "The Red Baron". Or should I say 'tried'. I could only stand about 45 minutes of it. Who wrote this??? No coherent storyline, scenes tossed at you (in one 2 minute segment you see them in their Albatross', break through cloud to a dogfight going on then...immediately to a hospital coroner room where one of the guys lay dead.???!!!) One minute the storyline is 'don't go against the best RAF pilot', then the very next scene a 5 second battle and the best RAF pilot lying dead on RR tracks. Poor movie. Actually made me want to watch "Flyboys". uugghhh. Wheres "The Dawn Patrol" or "Blue Max" when you need it?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 24, 2010)

The new version of Karate Kid, I liked it.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 24, 2010)

Saw Romero's Dawn of the Dead for the tenth time, with my brother and another friend. I still consider it my favorite zombie movie.


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 24, 2010)

Just finished "Star Trek" (the latest one) again. I think I'm gonna like the direction they take this installment in!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2010)

John Wayne, Dark Command....hadn't seen this one before...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2010)

Red (2010) - IMDb


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 26, 2010)

Crossroads


----------



## smackers (Oct 27, 2010)

Daybreakers (2009) - IMDb

Recommended as it's not the usual type of vampire movie at all, i liked it.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 27, 2010)

Attack Force Z.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 27, 2010)

Wildcat said:


> Attack Force Z.



Jeez....been a while since I've seen that one!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 29, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Angel and the Badman...A John Wayne movie I had not seen!


I like that one. 



RabidAlien said:


> "Mr. Roberts"
> 
> 'Bout time I saw that all the way through!


Great movie. It seems like something always interrupts me when I try to watch it too. 



ToughOmbre said:


> Mr. Smith Goes To Washington (1939)
> 
> One of my all time favorites!
> 
> TO


Same here. It's hard to go wrong with a Jimmy Stewart movie.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcW_Ygs6hm0_


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2010)

The Other Guys (2010) - IMDb


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 29, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> The Other Guys (2010) - IMDb



Any good?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2010)

Wasn't too bad, not hilarious and there are few laughs throughout the film. Certainly not one of Will Ferrell's best though but still watchable.


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 30, 2010)

The Guardian (2006) - IMDb Still an awesome flick...I know, most likely riddled with wild inaccuracies, but at least someone's tryin to tell the Coast Guard's story!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2010)

Predators


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 1, 2010)

Tootsie (1982) - IMDb
I still find it funny after nearly 30 years.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 2, 2010)

finally have seen Tombstone...good movie!


----------



## razor1uk (Nov 2, 2010)

Patlabor 2 The Movie


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 2, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> finally have seen Tombstone...good movie!



That's an excellent movie!

During the filming, a fierce electrical storm moved in and the crew was going to wrap it up early, but the director kept them rolling, and it turned out so well, they kept that live part in the movie...always loved that little bit of trivia.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 2, 2010)

The Last Airbender

How to train your Dragon

Robin Hood (with Russell Crowe)

I liked "How to train your dragon" the best of the three. Had some amusing stuff in it. Robin Hood was ok, but the story has been done so many times. They did do some neat story twists in it for character development. Last Airbender was ok, nothing great.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 3, 2010)

final 4 eps of Space Above and Beyond...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 3, 2010)

Birdman of Alcatraz (1962)


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 3, 2010)

Ironman II - not bad at all.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 3, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Ironman II - not bad at all.



Makes you want to see the third installment, and curious to see how they handle next year's "Captain America", eh?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 5, 2010)

The Seven Little Foys (1955)


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 5, 2010)

King Kong (1976)


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2010)

Jackass 3D (2010) - IMDb


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 6, 2010)

The Best Years of Our Lives (1946) - IMDb

Frikkin allergies....


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 6, 2010)

Sahara remake


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 6, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Sahara remake


Is that the one based on the Clive Cussler/Dirk Pitt book, or is there a remake of the old WWII Bogart movie? Both great movies

Last night and this morning we watches all three Lord of the Ring movies. Now my kids are begging me to dig out my old VHS tape of the animated Hobbit from the '70s


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 6, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Makes you want to see the third installment, and curious to see how they handle next year's "Captain America", eh?



It does.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2010)

Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) - IMDb

Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom (1984) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 9, 2010)

T Bolt said:


> Is that the one based on the Clive Cussler/Dirk Pitt book, or is there a remake of the old WWII Bogart movie? Both great movies
> 
> Last night and this morning we watches all three Lord of the Ring movies. Now my kids are begging me to dig out my old VHS tape of the animated Hobbit from the '70s



The Bogart remake of Sahara with James Belushi....

Did the Lord of the rings trilogy last Christmas....excellent series!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2010)

Modesty Blaise from '66......


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 11, 2010)

Congo


----------



## rochie (Nov 11, 2010)

the forth kind, what a waste of a sit down !
robin hood with russel crowe, not bad at all apart from his dodgy northern accent !


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 11, 2010)

WW2 in Colour and The World at War: Watched both Battle of Britain episodes.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 11, 2010)

NCIS Marathon


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 12, 2010)

Twelve o'clock High. They don't make 'em like that any more!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 13, 2010)

The Enemy Below....a favourite!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 13, 2010)

Avatar. Great effects. But boring and the story was too smarmy and preachy. I give it a 6.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 13, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Avatar. Great effects. But boring and the story was too smarmy and preachy. I give it a 6.



"Toy Story" does "Dances With Wolves"


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 13, 2010)

"Under Ten Flags" A movie about the German Raider Atlantis.

Interestingly enough, Captin Bernhard Rogge of the Atlantis survivied the war and became a NATO Commander in the Territorial Allied Navel Forces and retired as a Rear Admiral. Really great movie.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Nov 13, 2010)

Tim Burton's "Alice". Typically creepy Tim Burton stuff with an interesting twist on Lewis Carroll. Definitely worth seeing once.


----------



## javlin (Nov 14, 2010)

"Mrs. Miniver" 1942 life in England during the War.Good Movie.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 15, 2010)

The Mean Machine


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2010)

The Walking Dead....


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2010)

Tour of Duty Ep 1


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 17, 2010)

Watched the last half of Foxy Brown starring Pam Grier last night. Talk about cheesy, but still better than watching Pearl Harbor, of course being impaled on a rusty pike would be better than watching Pearl Harbor!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2010)

Paranormal Activity and 48 Hours....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 18, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Watched the last half of Foxy Brown starring Pam Grier last night. Talk about cheesy, but still better than watching Pearl Harbor, of course being impaled on a rusty pike would be better than watching Pearl Harbor!!!





Nice!


----------



## razor1uk (Nov 18, 2010)

Eden Log - weirdly good futuristic-ness, humanity morality/ouvert psycological depictions (as with most French films I have seen). 
Apart from it trying to be hyper philosophical, the basic story, effects and action elemets are quiet good, so even with the ouvert mind play I'll give it a 09/20 that it only cost £2.99 from Forbidden Planet (UK)

Sorry to any French here, I don't mean it insult the cultural collective of psycological analysis ever since you had a King obssessed with Locksmithing, it doesn't help I'm educated in Engineering, so thinking about thinking about trying to describe something we can only theorise about feels like looking at an empty room called 'art' to me = poop


----------



## Maestro (Nov 19, 2010)

Heh ! I'll sum up French movies for you...

Eat - Arguement - Sex - Eat - Arguement - Arguement - Eat - Sex...

To be fair, I think the only good French movie I ever saw was _The Count Of Monte Cristo_... The real deal, four episodes of two hours each with Gerard Depardieu in the title role.

Saw the serie twice... I still like how the Count fools every one who got him in jail 20 years earlier.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 19, 2010)

One of the only books I was forced to read in school that I enjoyed reading...and count it as one of my all-time favorite books! Heck, my handle was "Edmund Dantes" for the longest time, before Stitch came out.  Gonna have to look for that series, Maestro, I had no idea there was a version other than the Jim Caveziel one (not at all bad, either).


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 19, 2010)

The Last Airbender (my wife gets cranky when I call him "The Last Airbiscuit"...can't imagine why...). Not the worst teenage-action flick out there. At least nobody's sparkly...


----------



## Maestro (Nov 20, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> One of the only books I was forced to read in school that I enjoyed reading...and count it as one of my all-time favorite books! Heck, my handle was "Edmund Dantes" for the longest time, before Stitch came out.  Gonna have to look for that series, Maestro, I had no idea there was a version other than the Jim Caveziel one (not at all bad, either).



Yes, there is. Probably the best version ever made. (I can't believe I just said that about a French movie ! )
Amazon.com: The Count of Monte Cristo Collection (Miniseries): Gérard Depardieu, Ornella Muti, Jean Rochefort, Pierre Arditi, Sergio Rubini, Florence Darel, Christopher Thompson, Stanislas Merhar, Julie Depardieu, Hélène Vincent, Michel Aumont, Const

But be advised that the only English version available is a subtitled one.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 20, 2010)

Kewl, thx!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 20, 2010)

Ya, thanks from me too. I like the Count of Monte Cristo (kick a** sandwich as well) and I enjoy Gerard Depardieu's work.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 20, 2010)

Yep, his sammiches rock, too!!! 

Went and saw "Harry Potter 7.5" earlier today with the wife and a couple of friends. Most definitely not a movie for the younger kids, but it was good. Really good.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 20, 2010)

I love the Harry Potter series.

28 Days Later. Not quite as good as I remembered it. But the boys liked the first viewing. So all is good.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 20, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Ya, thanks from me too. I like the Count of Monte Cristo (kick a** sandwich as well) and I enjoy Gerard Depardieu's work.


Gerard Depardieu did a great job in the movie 1492, a definate must-see. On top of that, it had an excellent sound track.

Monte Cristo sandwiches are the ultimate, by the way!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 21, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> The Best Years of Our Lives (1946) - IMDb
> 
> Frikkin allergies....



That was a very good movie. My allergies kept giving me trouble when I watched it too. 



Wayne Little said:


> Sahara remake


I like the remake. I felt Jim Belushi did a good job with it.



T Bolt said:


> Twelve o'clock High. They don't make 'em like that any more!


Another oldie but goodie.

My most recent.
The Negotiator ( 1998 ) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 21, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Went and saw "Harry Potter 7.5" earlier today with the wife and a couple of friends. Most definitely not a movie for the younger kids, but it was good. Really good.



I saw it yesterday too. Great movie.


----------



## LA2019 (Nov 22, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> Gerard Depardieu did a great job in the movie 1492, a definate must-see. On top of that, it had an excellent sound track.



I agree. I really enjoy 1492. I only wish it were available on BD (thankfully, I still have my copy that I recorded off of HDNet years ago!). Vangelis' score for 1492 is incredibly beautiful. Every single track on the CD is awesome. The 1492 soundtrack by Vangelis is only superseded by one other of his soundtracks; that would be his magnum opus Blade Runner...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2010)

Battleground good old B/W flick...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 24, 2010)

The Shootist (1976)


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 24, 2010)

Man on Fire - Excellent flick!


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 24, 2010)

Just watched "Grown Ups", not bad. I can actually see these characters in real-life, its not your typical over-blown Adam Sandler humor (although, David Spader was pretty much himself).

About to watch Episode 4 of "The Pacific".


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2010)

Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (1989) - IMDb

Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008) - IMDb


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 25, 2010)

Just finished watching The Pacific (TV mini-series 2010) - IMDb. Started yesterday. Holy. Frikkin. Crap. That. Was. .......period. I have no words. Misty eyes, yes. But no words. If you haven't seen it yet, do so.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 27, 2010)

Pitch Black and The Chronicles of Riddick on Bluray


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 27, 2010)

Taken.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 27, 2010)

The Expendables - great action flik


----------



## razor1uk (Nov 27, 2010)

Grotesque - Japanese realistic version of SAW.... very good, very gut wrenching...

Appleseed Ex Mechania - John Woo's version of Masamune Shirow's Appleseed. A very well done 3D Anime, even if the 'cell effect shading' is sometimes a bit glossy looking. Action sequences are amazing!! A great action film to introduce anime to new people. Story is from special police perspective, investigation random rioting and uncovering the sinster plot to enslave humanity to itself.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2010)

Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World (2003) - IMDb


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 27, 2010)

Kung Fu Panda ( 2008 )


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 28, 2010)

Wildcat said:


> Taken.



I friggin' love that movie....


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 28, 2010)

Runaway. the denzel washington flick about a runaway train that happened here in my state years ago. a lot of the film was shot in my area....the zinc plant scene is right across the river from my house. all in all pretty good movie...lots of action.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 29, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World (2003) - IMDb


Excellent movie!

They left that movie wide open for a sequel, too (which I wish they'd make)...


----------



## razor1uk (Nov 29, 2010)

The Sky Crawlers 
Anime directed by Oshi Mamori' (Akira,Ghost in the Shell (Series Movies), Patlabor's etc) from Mori' Hiroshi's story from the perspective of 'Kildren' fghter pilots. Mostly todo with the effects of combat truama upon Kildren the humans dealings with them. When combat is joined in the air, the cgi , characters and plot come together in a breath taking mix that is very moving. 

Forever child-like because they could die in combat; the background to the pilots you shoot down in the game spin-off. From the Kildrens reccuring combats, perception of something more to life and that things for them could be not as they appear, destined to forever be engauged in a game of death to enable the human social need for war to illistrate societies perception of peace.
All based upon a Manga series by Mori Hiroshi.

A must see film certainly if you fly in any combat sim... this story is from the point of view of the AI pilots, whom never seem to remeber much more than what is instinct (programing can't be written or changed if the console/pc is off..).

Story 8/10
Art 8/10
Animation 9/10
CGI 10/10
Sentimentality 8/10


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 29, 2010)

robin hood with russel crowe. was probably already reviewed here but i won a copy recently and we sat and watched it. its a completely different spin on the tale and that was rather interesting. crowe isnt the greatest actor but the movie was work watching.


----------



## rochie (Dec 1, 2010)

Zombie land, loved it !


----------



## P40NUT (Dec 2, 2010)

The last show I saw was a magic show at the Hale Koa in Oahu, Hawaii.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2010)

Just watched the original (1969) 'Italian Job' on DVD. Still bl**dy good after 41 years !


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 2, 2010)

Casablanca (1942)

My all-time Number 1 favorite!

TO


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 2, 2010)

Ironman II


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2010)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part 1 (2010) - IMDb

Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery (1997) - IMDb

Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me (1999) - IMDb


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 3, 2010)

Just watched two movies while my wife was at a work Christmas party:

Jonah Hex (2010) - IMDb. John Malcovich as the bad guy, Megan Fox as the hooker....ya just can't go wrong!!!

Centurion (2010) - IMDb. I'd never heard of this one, but it wasn't bad. Sorta predictable ending, but overall not bad.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 4, 2010)

Scrooged ( 1988 )


Wheels


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 4, 2010)

Invasion of the Body Snatchers. 
I watched both the original B/W with Kevin McCarthy and the 70s remake with Donald Sutherland back to back last night.
The original blows away the remake.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2010)

Highlights of the second days play of the second Ashes test at the Adelaide Oval.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 4, 2010)

Escape from New York


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 4, 2010)

Megamind (2010) - IMDb Saw this in 3D with the wife today. Pretty good movie, rather predictable, but good nonetheless.

Predators (2010) - IMDb Rented this one last night, watched it today while wife was at a hair appointment. Totally redeemed the last two AVP movies, this one was frikkin awesome! Ending didn't quite turn out the way I expected, so I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## rochie (Dec 4, 2010)

just about to watch a bit of Cricket live from Wayne's home town !


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 4, 2010)

rochie said:


> just about to watch a bit of Cricket live from Wayne's home town !



Stuff the cricket.... 

Just watched Firefox...


----------



## rochie (Dec 4, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Stuff the cricket....
> 
> Just watched Firefox...



gotta give us pommes a chance to shine Wayne, doesn't happen to often down there !!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 5, 2010)

Mother, Jugs Speed (1976)


Wheels


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 5, 2010)

The Hunt For Red October


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 5, 2010)

"knight and day" with tom cruise and cameron diaz. had some decent action and humorous parts. the kind of action flick you can watch with your wife or girlfriend. i enjoyed it.


----------



## rochie (Dec 6, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Stuff the cricket....
> 
> Just watched Firefox...



wierd was flicking channels last night and Firefox was just starting so i watched it


----------



## v2 (Dec 6, 2010)

*"As Far as My Feet Will Carry Me"* 
The true story of a German soldier's long and difficult journey home after being sentenced to a Russian prison camp inspired this wartime epic. In 1944, Clemens Forell (Bernhard Bettermann) leaves behind his wife and children and joins the German army, where he is sent to fight along the Russian front. After a year in the trenches, Forell is captured by Soviet forces and is sentenced to spend 25 years at hard labor, mining lead. Predictably enough, the mine proves to be a dangerous and dispiriting environment, and after three years Forell decides he can stand no more and blocks out an escape plan. Forell makes his break during the dead of winter, and while he's at first discovered by a group of hunters who intend to turn him back in, a band of Eskimos come to his rescue. Forell throws in his lot with them, eventually falling in love with the lovely granddaughter (Irina Pantayeva) of the Eskimo chieftain. After a few seasons with the Eskimos, Forell resumes his journey back home, narrowly escaping capture in Siberia and finding an unexpected ally as he tries to cross into Iran. So Weit Die Fuesse Tragen was adapted from a best-selling German novel based on an actual incident; the novel was also the basis for a popular German television series of the late '50s. ~ Mark Deming, Rovi


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Stuff the cricket....



Oh come on, it is going wonderfully 

Last thing I watched was the highlights of the fourth days play of the second Ashes test. Was nice watching, although hopefully today play will be sweeter.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 7, 2010)

I will report back when I do see it..........

TRON, in Gold class seats on the 19th of Dec!


----------



## rochie (Dec 7, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> Oh come on, it is going wonderfully
> 
> Last thing I watched was the highlights of the fourth days play of the second Ashes test. Was nice watching, although hopefully today play will be sweeter.



as you probably know Hugh it did go rather well on the final day or should i say final 90 minutes !!!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2010)

Indeed it did Karl, was listening to it live, made for great listening. Looking forward to watching the highlights later.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 7, 2010)

Inglorious Basterds. ★ ★ ★ ★ ★ ☆
Wonderfully sick humour, Brad Pitt w. a moustache, a lot of killing, maiming and revenge-stuff going on - found it for 50 DKr in Copenhagen, gotta love Tarantino's movies (acting/directing) - DAMN good deal!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2010)

Once Were Warriors....NZ flick, pretty powerful ending...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2010)

First episode of Band of Brothers.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2010)

DOOM in HD


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2010)

Second episode of Band of Brothers.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 10, 2010)

Dr. Strangelove, Or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 10, 2010)

Flying Leathernecks (1951)


Wheels


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 10, 2010)

Shreck 4. Not bad.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 11, 2010)

Gladiator (again)

Wish they made more movies like this...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2010)

Band of Brothers episodes 3-6.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 18, 2010)

The Train (1964)


Wheels


----------



## BombTaxi (Dec 18, 2010)

Saw The Tourist a few days ago. The plot was non-existent, but Ms. Jolie was larger than life and classily clad, so worth the cost of cinema ticket


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 18, 2010)

The Sorcerer's Apprentice (2010) - IMDb Not bad. Not the greatest acting (teen-movie-acting, I'd say), but ya gotta love a movie that makes Tesla coils popular!


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 18, 2010)

Just got back from seeing "Tron: Legacy". In 3D. At the IMAX (largest screens available!!!). Holy crap, this was awesome!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2010)

Band of Brothers Episode 7


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 18, 2010)

"The Other Guys". 2 hours of my life, gone.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 19, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Just got back from seeing "Tron: Legacy". In 3D. At the IMAX (largest screens available!!!). Holy crap, this was awesome!!!



I totally agree. I got the first one as soon as I could. This one was terrrrrific!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 19, 2010)

John Carpenter's The Thing


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 19, 2010)

N4521U said:


> I totally agree. I got the first one as soon as I could. This one was terrrrrific!



Was it just me, or did you start drooling the minute Sam walked into Flynn's Arcade? Oooooooooh, to own that many WORKING classic consoles!!! Also noticed one or two cameos of original Tron stuff, such as "Bit" pieces sitting on Flynn's mantlepiece.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 21, 2010)

Out Xmas shopping, looking thorugh DVDs and found this.....

Fox Studio Classics 75 Years with:

"The Desert Rats" w/ Richard Burton
"Twelve O'Clock High" w/ Gregory Peck
"Von Ryan's Express" w/ Frank Sinatra
"The Young Lions" w/ Marlon Brando

only $8!!!

hope they make more!!!


----------



## N4521U (Dec 22, 2010)

Just on TV "Earth Vs The Flying Saucers"......... riveting stuff!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 22, 2010)

N4521U said:


> Just on TV "Earth Vs The Flying Saucers"......... riveting stuff!



I love that movie! Cheesy but watchable.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2010)

First of the Christmas specials of Top Gear.


----------



## rochie (Dec 22, 2010)

inception, thought it was pretty good


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 22, 2010)

Salt. Kinda predictable, action-packed Angelina Jolie movie. Turn off the braincell and go into mass-entertainment mode.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 23, 2010)

Angels Demons.


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 23, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Angels Demons.



Coincidence, we watched the DeVinci Code last night, and willl probbly watch Angels Demons tonight.


----------



## drgondog (Dec 23, 2010)

Theatre - the last four were RED (w/Willis), Deathly Hallows and Narnia (w/grandaughter) and Salt. 

Enjoyed them all very much.

DVD or TV - How to train your dragon (daughter/Grand daughter) - great - a lot of fun.

Lonesome Dove, Arthur (Clive and Kiera) - I love this one, Expndables (over the top but I enjoyed it), Snatch (w/Farina and Pitt and my favorite Brits), 

andddddddd Varsity Blues and Animal House to remind me how lucky I was in high school and college..


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2010)

300 (2006) - IMDb


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 23, 2010)

T Bolt said:


> Coincidence, we watched the DeVinci Code last night, and willl probbly watch Angels Demons tonight.



Cool! I thought about watching Da Vinci Code tonight, but then I stumbled upon Die Hard 2 on one of the danish tv channels.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2010)

Otoko-Tachi No Yamato I rather enjoyed it....


----------



## SirWellington (Dec 24, 2010)

I also saw Inception, it was odd to say the least but I liked it!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2010)

Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 26, 2010)

Despicable Me


----------



## drgondog (Dec 26, 2010)

Just got back from True Grit - one of the best movies I have ever seen. Bridges better than John Wayne in the part of Cogburn..

A+ as good as lonesome Dove..


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2010)

Second of the Top Gear Christmas specials.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 27, 2010)

drgondog said:


> Just got back from True Grit - one of the best movies I have ever seen. Bridges better than John Wayne in the part of Cogburn..
> 
> A+ as good as lonesome Dove..



Looking forward to that one Bill...that's a big call as Lonesome Dove is a personal favourite of mine...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 27, 2010)

Well, had a little incident with insomnia last night and watched a clunker called "Santa Claus Conquers the Martians" on late night TV with hostess Elvira. Probably the worst movie ever made. It was like a nasty car wreck though, I just couldn't look away!!!


----------



## rochie (Dec 27, 2010)

the red Baron, enjoyed it some good flying scenes


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 27, 2010)

Just saw "The King's Speech" - the true story of King George VI and his speech therapist - George had a painful stutter and had to overcome it when his brother Edward abdicated the throne to marry Mrs. Wallace Simpson - just as WW2 was awakening.

An amazing film that I award a ***** out of possible 5* .

An intimate look at just how close things were in 1939 with Mr. Hitler.

MM


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2010)

rochie said:


> the red Baron, enjoyed it some good flying scenes



I enjoyed it too....just didn't like the abrupt way it ended!


----------



## drgondog (Dec 29, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Well, had a little incident with insomnia last night and watched a clunker called "Santa Claus Conquers the Martians" on late night TV with hostess Elvira. Probably the worst movie ever made. It was like a nasty car wreck though, I just couldn't look away!!!



Uh, sounds like you couldn't keep your eyes above UU?


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2010)

Nicely put Bill....

Dexter Season 5 Episodes 1, 2 and 3 so far....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2010)

The Red Baron (2008) - IMDb

As has been said already, not a bad film with some enjoyable flying scenes. Does end too abruptly though.


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 30, 2010)

True Grit 2010

loved it!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 30, 2010)

*looks totally [email protected] guys*
Star Wars: A New Hope, and SW: The Empire Strikes Back.
Danish TV2 is showing all the Star Wars movies this week...*rubs eyes*


----------



## Maestro (Dec 31, 2010)

_A Fistful Of Dollars_ followed by _A Few Dollars More_.

(I got a Clint Eastwood Collection package with four movies for Xmas... Those two were included in along with _The Good, The Bad And The Ugly_ and _Hang 'Em High_.)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2011)

Dexter Eps 4,5 6 Man I love this show....


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 1, 2011)

Alice in Wonderland (2010) - IMDb Still awesome!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2011)

More Dexter...7,8 and 9 of season 5 building to a great finish as usual.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2011)

The final 3 eps of Dexter season 5...Excellent!


----------



## drgondog (Jan 3, 2011)

michaelmaltby said:


> Just saw "The King's Speech" - the true story of King George VI and his speech therapist - George had a painful stutter and had to overcome it when his brother Edward abdicated the throne to marry Mrs. Wallace Simpson - just as WW2 was awakening.
> 
> An amazing film that I award a ***** out of possible 5* .
> 
> ...



It is next on our list - probably this week. One hell of a cast.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 3, 2011)

saw "the tourist" with johnny depp and angolina jolie over the weekend. very good...a lot of plot twists. its worth seeing. jolie is simply gorgeous.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2011)

Treasure Island from 1950....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 3, 2011)

Pillars of the Earth, part 1.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2011)

Cafe Racer.... 8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2011)

RED Bruce Willis....bit of fun....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2011)

The Longest Day (1962) - IMDb

Band of Brothers Episode 10.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 5, 2011)

Great episode of Nova on PBS tonight about the IJN midget subs deployed during the 7 December 1941 attack.

Looks like they've been able to conclude that one of the 5 midget subs did in fact make a successful attack on one (possibly more) of the USN's Battleships.

NOVA | Killer Subs in Pearl Harbor | PBS


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 5, 2011)

Tomorrow when the War began....was ok.


----------



## rochie (Jan 5, 2011)

the expendables, was ok bit of fun

the last airbender, was utter rubbish, seemed more like an advert for the next film in a series to me


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 5, 2011)

Watched the first 4 episodes of The Pacific the last couple evenings. IMHO it is not as well done as Band of Brothers. Something I can't quite put my finger on is lacking? It may be that I read Band of Brothers before seeing the movie and I have not read the 't books that The Pacific is based on, which I should have done to get a little perspective.


----------



## Maestro (Jan 7, 2011)

_The Good, The Bad And The Ugly_ followed by _Hang 'Em High_.

Didn't have much problem to understand the dialogues in the "Man With No Name" trilogy, but _Hang 'EM High_ was an other story. That judge somehow had a thick (Texan ?) accent that made his speech hard to understand.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 7, 2011)

Bottle Shock.....about the US Napa valley Wines knocking off the French in a contest Bill Pullman, Alan Rickman and Chris Pine...didn't mind it actually


----------



## rochie (Jan 7, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Bottle Shock.....about the US Napa valley Wines knocking off the French in a contest Bill Pullman, Alan Rickman and Chris Pine...didn't mind it actually



might look out for that one as a mate of mine works at the Korbel winery and went for a tour a few years ago when i went to visit him !!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 7, 2011)

_The Kings Speech_ and _The Hurt Locker_. I enjoyed them both, but _Hurt Locker_ really kept you on the edge of your seat. Was almost exhaused at the end of it...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2011)

The Sinking of the Laconia (TV mini-series 2010) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2011)

My son has been pestering my wife and I to watch the new Doctor Who so over the past few nights have been watching season 1 (Eps 1-10)...actually don't mind it at all!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2011)

Episodes 11-13 Season 1 finished of Doctor Who?


----------



## rochie (Jan 17, 2011)

just started series 3 of True Blood, not a bad start


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2011)

Wanishing Point....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Great Planes:* F-104 Starfighter
*Speed Machines:* The Great Ocean Liners


----------



## TimEwers (Jan 17, 2011)

wall e was the last movie I went to.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 18, 2011)

Braveheart (1995)

Great movie!

TO


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 18, 2011)

"Despicable Me" this morning with my daughter. Well...I watched it, she gazed with some interest for several minutes, then moved on to other shiny objects (ie, teased the cats with the laser pointer. I couldn't object. Smug little bastards deserved it.).


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 19, 2011)

Jørn gave me the first season of the old american sitcom/comedy series, "Soap".
I loooooove it, I watch a few episodes every night!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2011)

In to Doctor Who season 2 eps 1-3 new Doctor already...


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Jan 20, 2011)

Saw 'Megamind" these days....I have to say, I found it very funny and different from the last animations of this type.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2011)

Continuing with The Doctor eps 4-7


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 21, 2011)

The Thin Man


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2011)

Whiteout Murder mystery in Antarctica Tom Skerritt and Kate Bekinsale not bad...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 22, 2011)

Kate Beckinsale is truy stunning.

"In Which We Serve", a nice Royal Navy flick.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 22, 2011)

The A-Team (2010) - IMDb Other than some obvious Hollywooding of reality, this was actually a pretty darn good movie! Can't wait for a sequel!


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 23, 2011)

The Kings Speech. Excellent Movie! I thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2011)

More Doctor Who...Eps 8-10 of season 2


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 23, 2011)

The Sea Hawk (1940)

Errol Flynn at his best!

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2011)

First episode of the new series of Top Gear (Series 16)...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2011)

End of Season 2 of doctor Who...not bad at all! On to season 3!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 25, 2011)

Band of Brothers.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2011)

Jeff Wayne's Musical version of The War of the Worlds....friggin excellent!!


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 27, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Jeff Wayne's Musical version of The War of the Worlds....friggin excellent!!


That's a Movie!! I've read the H.G Wells book more times than I can remember. I bought the Jeff Wayne album in '82 and just about wore it out. Tell me more!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 27, 2011)

T Bolt said:


> The Kings Speech. Excellent Movie! I thoroughly enjoyed it



Same here!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2011)

T Bolt said:


> That's a Movie!! I've read the H.G Wells book more times than I can remember. I bought the Jeff Wayne album in '82 and just about wore it out. Tell me more!!



It's on DVD Glenn, google it mate! My Son bought it home and said you gotta watch this! Glad I did.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 29, 2011)

Inception (2010) - IMDb Halfway decent, for being a Leo DiCrappio movie.


----------



## icepac (Jan 29, 2011)

The good, the bad, the wierd.....currently for rent in new arrivals at blockbuster.

Korean action western with lots and lots of action.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzNnCK5cd8Q_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 29, 2011)

ToughOmbre said:


> The Sea Hawk (1940)
> 
> Errol Flynn at his best!
> 
> TO



A classic!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 29, 2011)

True Lies (1994)


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2011)

Couldn't resist....it was on today so i watched it...

The Shawshank Redemption....excellent!


----------



## rochie (Jan 31, 2011)

Harry Brown, Micheal Caine is a legend !


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 31, 2011)

I watched A Bridge Too Far last night.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 31, 2011)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EUP9rOLf30_


Wheels


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 1, 2011)

Red (2010) - IMDb Pretty good, actually! An insane John Malcovitch....need I say more?


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 2, 2011)

RabidAlien said:


> Red (2010) - IMDb Pretty good, actually! An insane John Malcovitch....need I say more?



He was great wasn't he!


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## N4521U (Feb 3, 2011)

Am watching Dam Busters the True Story from the three disk set....... Interesting to learn how the light system Really came about!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2011)

The Bucket List (2007) - IMDb


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 3, 2011)

Cinderella Man - its about boxer James J Braddock during the depression.....


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 4, 2011)

The Seven Percent Solution. Good twist on Sherlock Homes stories.


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 4, 2011)

The Men Who Stare At Goats. 
Damn, _both _Evan MacGregor AND George Clooney with _moustaches_? *melts*


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2011)

The Hurt Locker (2008) - IMDb


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 5, 2011)

Family Guy: Blue Harvest and "Family Guy" Something, Something, Something, Dark Side (TV episode 2009) - IMDb

FRIKKIN HILARIOUS!!! Not really for kids, but then again...its Family Guy.


----------



## imalko (Feb 5, 2011)

Chronicles of Narnia: The Voyage of the Dawn treader


----------



## tonyb (Feb 5, 2011)

Watching Tropic Thunder right now,bloody hilarious!
Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Feb 6, 2011)

tonyb said:


> Watching Tropic Thunder right now,bloody hilarious!
> Cheers,
> Tony.



You NEVER go full retard, man.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 6, 2011)

Black Death. Just came out in theaters, HIGHLY recommended


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2011)

Season 3 of Doctor Who over the past week.


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 7, 2011)

The Expendables. Still a good shoot-em-up.


----------



## rochie (Feb 7, 2011)

green zone, not bad


----------



## N4521U (Feb 7, 2011)

Black Swan............ I recommend giving it a miss!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tonyb (Feb 7, 2011)

Bought the box-set of 'WWII The Lost Films' on blu-ray HD.Been watching this each night,really good stuff.8)
Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 8, 2011)

Generation kill - excellent!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2011)

Wildcat said:


> Generation kill - excellent!



missed the first episode, but liked what I saw!


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 10, 2011)

saw 2 RED and agree with RA. good flick. if you liked the first die hard movie you will like this. good core of actors and actresses, good humor, lots of action.

then saw secretariat. really didnt think i was going to care for this movie but was 100% wrong. very well done. again john malkovich provides the character role of the eccentric trainer and does a sterling job. diane lane besides getting hotter looking as she got older gives the "real life" dimension to the story. what makes this a good flick is you ALREADY know how it ends! but during the races you feel like you are watching them for the first time. you are on the edge of your seat. highly recommend it.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2011)

Red (2010) - IMDb


----------



## davparlr (Feb 10, 2011)

Saw True Grit (2010). I also watch John Wayne version before I went. And I saw The King's Speech. All three are very good.


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 10, 2011)

Caught a couple of episodes of "Sons of Guns" on Discovery channel last night. I'm actually really impressed with this series! Sons of Guns : Discovery Channel


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2011)

Doctor Who Season 4 Eps 1-3


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 11, 2011)

I watched Iron Man again last night. Great flick.


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 12, 2011)

Four Sons (1928) - IMDb

Quite a surprise, since my DVR was supposed to have recorded "What Price Glory". Not a bad movie, its been many a year since I've seen a silent film!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2011)

More Doctor who..eps 4-6


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 13, 2011)

Stagecoach (1939) Mr. Smith Goes to Washington (1939)

First time I ever watched all of Stagecoach with John Wayne as the Ringo Kid. I always seemed to find it after it was half over. IMO, it was just OK.


Wheels


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 13, 2011)

Die hard 4 - lame.


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 13, 2011)

Gnomeo & Juliet (2011) - IMDb

(it's my wife's birthday weekend....I was forced!) Good movie to take kids/wives/girlfriends to see. Not one I would've picked on my own. It has funny moments, but not enough to make it worth it.


----------



## v2 (Feb 13, 2011)

“Last Flight to Berlin”
Last Flight to Berlin: The Search for a Bomber Pilot ? Janson Media Rights Portfolio


----------



## imalko (Feb 13, 2011)

Pillars of the Earth mini series part 8


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2011)

6 Nations Rugby - Ireland vs France.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2011)

More Doctor Who season season 4 eps 7-9...liking this Dr. Who!


----------



## hawkeye2an (Feb 15, 2011)

The Mechanic - pretty good update of the old Charles Bronson film. Plot holes big enough to fly a P-51 through, but stunning visuals, good entertainment. I just bought a copy of the Bronson DVD to see if it holds up the way I remember it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 18, 2011)

the remaining eps of Season 4 of Doctor Who over the past 2 nights...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 19, 2011)

Irma la Douce (1963)
Pretty funny and Shirley MacLaine looked darn good 48 years ago. 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2011)

Secondhand Lions Michael Caine and Robert Duvall


----------



## v2 (Feb 19, 2011)

"The King's Speech" The story of King George VI of Britain, his impromptu ascension to the throne and the speech therapist who helped the unsure monarch become worthy of it.

IMDb Video: The King's Speech: International Trailer


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 19, 2011)

Raiders of the Lost Ark, and Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade, yesterday. Yay!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 20, 2011)

Japanese disaster epic...The Sinking of Japan, liked it!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 24, 2011)

Sahara (1943)

It was on TCM today.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2011)

more doctor Who...Season 5 eps 1-3


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2011)

Gulliver's Travels (2010) - IMDb


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 24, 2011)

D-Day, the Sixth of June starrnig Robert Taylor (made in 1956) was the latest stinker I sat through on TV last night. For some reason watching really bad movies is like people that gawk at car accidents, I just can't look away. The worse the movie the more I seem to watch it to the end, just to see if it gets any better/worse! I need help, someone please come over and put a bullet in my television


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 24, 2011)

Bucksnort101 said:


> .............watching really bad movies is like people that gawk at car accidents, I just can't look away.


Know just what you mean. I bought a DVD set a year ago with old Si-Fi movies from the '50s All real stinkers but I just had to watch them all!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 25, 2011)

T Bolt said:


> Know just what you mean. I bought a DVD set a year ago with old Si-Fi movies from the '50s All real stinkers but I just had to watch them all!



Was Santa Claus Conquers the Martians on that DVD set? Now that was one of the all time worst movies I have ever watched beginning to end.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 25, 2011)

The Flight of the Phoenix (1965) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2011)

Watching...Avatar extended edition on Bluray


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2011)

The Mechanic (2011) - IMDb


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 27, 2011)

The A-Team (2010) - IMDb


----------



## rochie (Feb 27, 2011)

Repo Men, thought it was quite good, nice twist at the end


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 27, 2011)

Sunrise at Campobello (1960) - IMDb

Stars: Ralph Bellamy, Greer Garson and Hume Cronyn 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2011)

Some more Dr. Who eps 4-6 of season 5...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 1, 2011)

Cat on a Hot Tin Roof ( 1958 ) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2011)

Iron Man 2 (2010) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2011)

Couple of eps of Supernatural....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2011)

Quantum of Solace ( 2008 ) - IMDb


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 9, 2011)

Last three days watched all ten parts of "The Pacific".

Gets better every time I watch it!

TO


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 10, 2011)

Hitman


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2011)

Soon as The Pacific hits the right price on Bluray will watch it again too!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2011)

Spartacus gods of the Arena parts 1-3


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 11, 2011)

In the last month or two....
*Sparticus* *Season 1*and upto *Season 2* ep 5; very good, its about time the scottish actor ditched his 'Mummies Idiot' typecasting.

*Initial D* *'Season 1'*, *'Extra Stages 1* *2'* *'Battle Stage 1'* Anime; Pretty good animaition for a 10 year old anime, concerned with school, driving, drifting, relationships, comedy and drift racing.

*Initial Drift; Drift Racer* Live Action film based upon the above Anime series; excellent non blue screen stunt driving/dual syncro drift racing on camera, with some real good Anime inspired camera motion transitions.

*History Channel 'The Korean War in Colour'*

*Time Team*; Baldrick (Tony Robinson) and his archealogical freinds still getting muddy diggin up quantifing (mostly British) History.

*Iron Man* *Iron Man II*

*Black Lagoon 'First Barrage'* *'Second Barrage'* *Third Barrage 'Roberta's Blood Lust* ep 01 - 03, Anime; The small and most deadly skilled pirate crew of the 'Black Lagoon' face many obstacles and threats comptetion as they earn money shipping 'cargo' both illegal legal around The Yellow Sea in their torpedo boat from there base in Roanapur, Thailand. Covers Crime, Espionage, Assassination, Excessive gun-fights that make Hot Shot Part Deux look lame, Cartels/Mafia, Death, Blood, Humour, Neo-Nazi Hunting Film Referances, Angst 2 Phsycopathically Masocistic Trained Assassin Children.

*Patlabour 2 'The Movie'* Anime; Ahistorical police story set in 90's where human controlled mecha/robots are the norm, and the police have Section 2; Police Special Anit-Robot Crime Unit, includes governmental conspiracies (like the pre-requesite reasons for alledged US Gov attack on Pentagon alongside/incahoots with 'Terrorist' 911), Crime and Death, oh and Mecha!!
*
Rod Zombie Presents 'El Superbeasto'* Anime; Contains Sexual References, Nazi Zombies, Superheroes, Alcohol, Nudity, Murdering victim via hitting them with someone their big pendulous balls, Mechiniality (Robot and Human Intercourse), Death, Drugs, did I mention Nazi Zombies...

*Hatsu Inu 'A Strange Kind Of Women'* *Hatsu Inu 2 'Strange Kind Of Women, Again...* Hentai, Lightly Cencored GFX, Relationship Struggles of late teens, Boy vs. Vibrator Girl, Threeway Relationship/Love Triangle, Lust, Outside the Norm 'Intamcy', well drawn/animated without 'anoying fake sounding intamate noises', Anti-Sexist Sexual Stereotyping.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2011)

Spartacus Gods of the Arena Parts 4-6...I do like this series...


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 13, 2011)

Five Graves to Cairo with Franchot Tone, Anne Baxter, and Erich Von Stroheim. They don't make them like that anymore!


----------



## rochie (Mar 13, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Spartacus Gods of the Arena Parts 4-6...I do like this series...


 
starts here on the 21st Wayne i'm looking forward to it !

still watching True Blood series 3


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2011)

England vs Scotland, Calcutta cup game in the 6 Nations. Not a great game, happy enough with the result, a draw would of been fine too.


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 13, 2011)

DVR'd Journey to the Center of the Earth (2008) - IMDb the other night, watched it tonight. Not too bad, actually....Brendan Frasier is a pretty good actor. Anita Briem doesn't hurt the eyes at all, and probably helped the ratings a bit!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2011)

rochie said:


> starts here on the 21st Wayne i'm looking forward to it !


 
Make sure their are no kids around!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 14, 2011)

While on my little hiatus, a local movie store closed and had a killer sale on DVDs. Picked up a few good ones for less than $2.....

*District 9* ; Cool alien movie. Image the beginning of "Scarface" but with ET.

*Book of Eli* : Denzel Washington. I love these type of RoadWarrior movies and this is one of the best. The music and camera work is above extrodinary and the acting excellent.

*The Bourne Ultimatum* : Love this series. Just need to get "Supremecy" and its complete!

*The Great Raid* : Good WWII movie, not too over the top.

*Miracle at St. Anna* : Absolute trash. Would have expected more from Spike Lee but then again he is far too racist.

*The Day the Earth Stood Still* : Keenau Reeves. Another movie that with just another hour of script writing would have made a difference. Not a bad concept but poorly executed.

*Crank* : Just a fun entertaining movie with no hint of seriousness. Love Jason!

*Casablanca* : Do I need to say more?

*The Pelican Brief*: Nice adaptation of a John Grisham novel (I think). Denzel does well and one of the last movies that Julia looks awesome.


----------



## robtmelvin (Mar 14, 2011)

Last movie I saw at the theatre was "Never Say Never". Got dragged there by my granddaughter. For God's sake, please don't tell anybody! 

Bob


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2011)

The A-Team (2010) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2011)

True Grit remake. Not bad.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2011)

Citizen X based on the true story of a Russian serial killer.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2011)

The Expendables (2010) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2011)

Mysterious Ways Season 1 eps 1-4 Wife said I should watch it....not bad actually....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2011)

Super Saturday in the 6 Nations.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 21, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Citizen X based on the true story of a Russian serial killer.


Good actors in the movie but that was one twisted guy. 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2011)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Good actors in the movie but that was one twisted guy. Wheels


 
sure was....

Some more Mysterious Ways, Eps 5-7


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 21, 2011)

Watched No Country for Old Men last night. Gripping.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 21, 2011)

Watching 2012 as I type.

Gotta finish this GB fast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2011)

Salt (2010) - IMDb


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 21, 2011)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCqcMOB6STc_

You are going the wrong way

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEZv0FUPtcc_


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2011)

Watching a favourite on Bluray....Big Trouble in Little China.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 22, 2011)

The Birth of a Nation (1915) - IMDb

I can understand why it caused riots now.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 23, 2011)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KBHVKUMLaY_


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2011)

Mel Gibsons, We were Soldiers.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 23, 2011)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EUP9rOLf30_


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2011)

Highlights of the first quarter final in the cricket world cup (Pakistan vs West Indies).


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 24, 2011)

I bought Season 1 of Hogan's Heroes last week. Just finished watching them all.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 25, 2011)

DR2 showed this program at 1810 today: 
The Great Escape: The Reckoning - Channel 4

DR2 is rather cool when it comes to showing WW2-stuff.
There's usually an episode of some docu series about WW2 every day at ten past six. 
They haven't shown much about either the Luftwaffe or the RAF, yet - but hey, there's still plenty of time for them to do that.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 25, 2011)

Heartbreak Ridge


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 26, 2011)

Wildcat said:


> Heartbreak Ridge


 
I love that movie....!

The Transporter 3


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2011)

Australian Formula 1 Grand Prix


----------



## rochie (Mar 27, 2011)

Skyline, not a great movie, good effects is the best i can say


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 27, 2011)

Is that out on DVD already?

Watched a couple of episodes of "Hogan's Hero's" and one of "Gomer Pyle USMC" this afternoon, over at my wife's grandparent's place. Her grandfather (SBD mech on carriers, WW2) is recovering from bypass surgery. We both agreed, they just don't make TV shows like they used to.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 28, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Watching a favourite on Bluray....Big Trouble in Little China.


 
Now there is a gerrrrrrrippping movie!

Silent night, Bloody night!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2011)

Battle Los Angeles entertaining enough, good effects....the bad guys have some cool weapons!


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 28, 2011)

The Runaway - a polish documentary about Kazimierz Piechowski, who managed to escape from Auschwitz together with three others in 1942; they escaped by driving out of the main gate in a stolen car, wearing SS-uniforms.
After the escape he joined the polish resistance forces, which later cost him ten years in prison under the polish communist rule.
He educated himself and became an engineer, working at the wharf in Gdansk, before he managed to fulfill a lifelong dream at age 70, travelling and seeing the world together with his wife Iga.
Kazimierz Piechowski is the last survivor of the four guys who managed to escape from Auschwitz.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kazimierz_Piechowski


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2011)

BBC iPlayer - Grand Prix: The Killer Years

Harrowing in places, highlights the improvements that have been made since then and the work that Sir Jackie Stewart among others put in to improve the safety standards of F1.


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 29, 2011)

> The Runaway - a polish documentary about Kazimierz Piechowski, who managed to escape from Auschwitz together with three others in 1942; they escaped by driving out of the main gate in a stolen car, wearing SS-uniforms.
> After the escape he joined the polish resistance forces, which later cost him ten years in prison under the polish communist rule.
> He educated himself and became an engineer, working at the wharf in Gdansk, before he managed to fulfill a lifelong dream at age 70, travelling and seeing the world together with his wife Iga.
> Kazimierz Piechowski is the last survivor of the four guys who managed to escape from Auschwitz.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kazimierz_Piechowski


----------



## Njaco (Mar 29, 2011)

Another score on the DVD front:

One DVD
$5
4 movies
"Wake Island"
"To Hell and Back"
"Battle Hymn"
"Gray Lady Down"


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 30, 2011)

Last three nights watched three of the great 1940s B&W WW II classics.....

Wing And A Prayer (1944)
The Purple Heart (1944)
They Were Expendable (1945)

TO


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 30, 2011)

Seen "Expendable" before...had a hard time watching it. I had just finished a book about a guy who survived the Bataan Death March, so every time they had to send a crew to fill in the trenches at Bataan after losing a PT boat, I literally had to stop myself from screaming "NO!!!", knowing what they were getting in to. Good movie otherwise.

I think the book was "Baby of Bataan".


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2011)

Liam Neeson's Taken on Bluray...my son bought it today so I chucked it on....


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 31, 2011)

Ooo nice choice Wayne!!


----------



## rochie (Mar 31, 2011)

WWII lost films , the air war, some great colour and colourised footage a lot i've not seen before.
one bit was from what i think was a P-47 about to strafe an airfield when what looked like an Fw190 came at him head on, could see the .50cal strikes on the ground under neath the Wurger


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2011)

The Expendables (2010) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2011)

Wildcat said:


> Ooo nice choice Wayne!!


 
Yeah I thought so....."I will find you and I will kill you"......"Good Luck!" Never underestimate an Angry father looking for his daughter...


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 1, 2011)

The Thin Man with William Powell and the beautiful, lovely Myrna Loy


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2011)

The day after Tomorrow.


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 3, 2011)

Watched Tangled (2010) - IMDb with the wife Friday nite. Not bad, typical Disney movie: predictable, great supporting cast (the horse and the chameleon). Good if you've got kids. Also watched Solomon Kane (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0398286/....finally), an AWESOME movie about one of the greatest Robert E. Howard characters of all times! NOT good if you have kids.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2011)

Star Wars: Episode I - The Phantom Menace (1999) - IMDb

Star Wars: Episode II - Attack of the Clones (2002) - IMDb


----------



## Njaco (Apr 3, 2011)

Thor, I actually have that on DVD. Great movie and funny as 'ell. Especially the bedroom scene.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2011)

X-Men origins Wolverine


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2011)

Star Wars: Episode III - Revenge of the Sith (2005) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2011)

The Transporter and Transporter 2 my son bought the bluray's and said we had to watch them....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2011)

Watched them the other day as well Wayne.

Star Wars: Episode IV - A New Hope (1977) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2011)

Don't mind them at all Hugh, so it didn't take much persuasion to whack 'em on!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah they aren't all that bad. Third one is OK too, though not my favourite one.

Star Wars: Episode V - The Empire Strikes Back (1980) - IMDb


----------



## N4521U (Apr 6, 2011)

Carry on Cleo?

spellbinding!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 7, 2011)

Pretty predictable now I suppose: Star Wars: Episode VI - Return of the Jedi (1983) - IMDb


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 8, 2011)

Picked up "Tron: Legacy" this evening. And, whilst browsing the shelves at Target, I ran across "Alfred Hitchcock: The Legend Begins", with 20 of his earlier works. $5. Gotta love it!!!
 
"Alfred Hitchcock Presents: The Chaney Vase"
"Alfred Hitchcock Presents: The Sorcerer's Apprentice"
"Blackmail"
"Champagne"
"Easy Virtue"
"The Farmer's Wife"
"Jamaica Inn"
"Juno and the Paycock"
"The Lady Vanishes"
"The Lodger"
"The Man Who Knew Too Much"
"The Manxman"
"Number Seventeen"
"Rich and Strange"
"The Ring"
"Sabotage"
"Secret Agent"
"The Skin Game"
"The Thirty-Nine Steps"
"Young and Innocent"
Bonus feature: 55 minutes of movie trailers spanning his career.....WTF??? I'd rather have one or two more films, or a full-length movie!!!


----------



## rochie (Apr 9, 2011)

Control, about Ian Curtis, lead singer of Joy Division, great music !!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2011)

you're gonna be busy RA!

Starship Troopers on bluray looks neat on the screen....!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 10, 2011)

Enzo Ferrari....


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 10, 2011)

Happened across a 2 DVD set titled "War Classics" that contains 8 movies:
Casablanca Express (1989) starring Glenn Ford
The Cold War Killers (1986) starring Michael Culver
A Yank in Libya (1942) starring H.B. Warner
Waterfront (1944) starring John Carradine
Commandos (1968) starring Lee Van Cleef
Eagles Attack at Dawn (1970) starring Peter Brown
Hitler's SS: Portrait of Evil (1985) starring José Ferrer
Go for Broke! (1951) starring Van Johnson

I think the best part of all of this, is that there's a warning label on the box that says: _*Warning, contains Profanity and Violence*_
Could it get any better than that?


----------



## rochie (Apr 10, 2011)

am watching Enola Gay right now, some great B 29 footage but they also had a C 47 in one shot with full D-Day invasion stripes ?????


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2011)

Malaysian F1 Grand Prix/The Masters...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 12, 2011)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWsG_Qj1wUo_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWsG_Qj1wUo_


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2011)

2 games in the IPL (Indian Premier League). Twenty over cricket, both pretty enjoyable, second game is just coming up for 3/4 done.

Punjab v Chennai, IPL 2011, Mohali Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo
Pune Warriors v Kochi Tuskers Kerala, IPL 2011, Navi Mumbai Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## rochie (Apr 13, 2011)

from paris with love, enjoyed it a lot
legion, wasn't to bad a movie


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2011)

The Last Samurai on Bluray...pretty damn good actually!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 16, 2011)

Harts War


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2011)

El Dorado The Duke......this looked friggin' great on HD..!


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 17, 2011)

Harry Potter 7.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2011)

Formula 1 - Chinese Grand Prix, followed by some British Touring Cars and some IPL 20Twenty Cricket at the end of the day. In between sunbathing sessions.


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 17, 2011)

Bought Season 1 of "Mad Men" today, and watched eps. 1-4 tonight.
Am definitely looking forward to the rest of the episodes in the box set.


----------



## imalko (Apr 17, 2011)

Smallville, Season 10 Episode 17


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2011)

Another game of IPL Twenty20, unfortunately game lost an hour due to heavy rain and wasn't a great game either.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2011)

Couple of episodes of Tour of Duty


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2011)

Another 2 games in the IPL. Better than the other days but could still be better.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 21, 2011)

Alvarez Kelly (1966) - IMDb

William Holden Richard Widmark. 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2011)

finished off the second season of Mysterious Ways


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2011)

TRON: Legacy (2010) - IMDb


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 22, 2011)

Leni Riefenstahl's "Triumf Des Willens".
Yes, I *did* know that it was a truckload of nazi propaganda, but...dayum, I've never seen _this _much self-important, self-serious, pompous, idolizing s*** before!
Damn, I need something FUN to watch now!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 22, 2011)

Trimuph of will BB?

I saw that for my WWII course. If you want to see something fun, I recomend Kelly's Heroes.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2011)

Another two games of IPL Twenty20 cricket. 2 good games too, first one had a brace of 300ft sixes (one of which almost left the ground), second one was a nice close one with a good finish by the bowling team (was the 2 finalist from last year).


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2011)

Harry Potter First and Second Movies, bought the box set 1-6 for the Missus and SWMBO wanted to watch them, haven't seen them all anyway.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2011)

First episode of the new series of Doctor Who.

The Tourist (2010) - IMDb


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 23, 2011)

Just got back from our local theatre's final performance of "Phantom of the Opera". Not the same as the movie, of course, but still frikkin AWESOME!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2011)

Another 2 games of IPL Twenty20, both were quite good games, first one higher scoring than the second but both fairly uneven contests.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2011)

Redcliff Part 1 and 2 

Red Cliff is a Chinese epic-war film based on the Battle of Red Cliffs (208-209 AD) and events during the end of the Han Dynasty


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 25, 2011)

Must have been good Wayne 8)

Kick-Ass
Passchendaele


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2011)

razor1uk said:


> Must have been good Wayne 8)
> 
> Kick-Ass
> Passchendaele


 
It was pretty good, I liked it! rather long too at 280 minutes...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 27, 2011)

Thirty Seconds Over Tokyo (1944) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## Njaco (Apr 27, 2011)

BikerBabe said:


> Leni Riefenstahl's "Triumf Des Willens".
> Yes, I *did* know that it was a truckload of nazi propaganda, but...dayum, I've never seen _this _much self-important, self-serious, pompous, idolizing s*** before!
> Damn, I need something FUN to watch now!


 
Then go watch "Crank" with Jason Stratham.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 27, 2011)

The Thin Man (1934)
After the Thin Man (1936)

William Powell and Myrna Loy

I thought it was funny...... At the end of After the Thin Man, the lady that Nick and Nora save is going to take a European vacation. She said she was going to London, then Paris, then Vienna, then (somewhere else).

I was thinking Vienna in 1936 isn't where I would want to go since that "crazy corporal" had been fully in power for 3 years.

Still, The Thin Man movies are so great and Myrna Loy was the prettiest woman in Hollywood in that era.


----------



## rochie (Apr 27, 2011)

Sprtacus, Gods of the Arena, what a great series going to watch Blood and sand again and hope for a third series


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2011)

Watched another 2 games of the IPL Twenty20. Second one had some really great seam bowling in it, the bowling team knocked over 5 batsmen without them scoring in 6 overs which was pretty good going although some of the batsmen played some shocking shots.

Then watched a bit of the Champions League Semi-Final between Barcalona and Real Madrid which was pretty boring and a complete dive/play acting fest which is always good to see  Complete bunch of overpaid pussies, give me rugby any day...


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 27, 2011)

razor1uk said:


> Must have been good Wayne 8)
> 
> Kick-Ass
> Passchendaele


Scary combat scenes , fighting with shovels etc pretty good movie as well


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 28, 2011)

From Here to Eternity (1953) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2011)

More IPL Twenty20 Cricket and a couple of episodes of House.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 28, 2011)

On the Beach (1959) - IMDb

Gregory Peck Ava Gardner


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2011)

Drive Angry (2011) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2011)

Couple of episodes of Stargate Universe


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2011)

"Doctor Who" Day of the Moon (TV episode 2011) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (May 1, 2011)

Unstoppable Denzel Washington wasn't bad at all.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 1, 2011)

Skyline (2010) - IMDb Great ending! Nice to see Holllyscrewed break away from the traditional "good guy gets arse handed to him, then sees hot chick, gets second wind, and comes back to save the day" cookie-cutter garbage.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 3, 2011)

Mini Series The Pillars of the Earth enjoyed it.


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2011)

Another game of IPL Twenty20 cricket. The team I'm following mainly (has the only Englishman in it) won today. Now watching the latest episode of House.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 6, 2011)

NCIS and NCIC LA


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2011)

Couple of bits of F1 from Turkey and a great game in the IPL. Was one-sided but included a magnificent hundred from Chris Gayle with 94 runs of it in boundaries including a couple of sixes that went out the stadium/on to the roof).

Bangalore v Punjab: Punjab succumb to merciless Chris Gayle | Bangalore v Punjab, IPL 2011, Bangalore Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2011)

The League of Exraordinary Gentlemen not bad in HD...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 8, 2011)

Doctor Who episodes 1 and 2 of the new season 6


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2011)

"Doctor Who" The Curse of the Black Spot (TV episode 2011) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2011)

Just watched Ep 3 of Dr. Who myself Hugh!


----------



## Njaco (May 10, 2011)

Just watched "United 93" - awesome movie.


----------



## v2 (May 10, 2011)

"Angels one five" - 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUll5rzxX8M_


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2011)

Two games of IPL Twenty20 cricket...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 14, 2011)

Just watched Manchester United claim their 19th Title in the EPL.


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2011)

Followed that on text but was watching the IPL at the time and then watched two games of Super 15 rugby. Both the teams I was following in the IPL lost but those in the rugby won so it wasn't too bad.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 14, 2011)

Thor (2011) - IMDb Pretty darn good, actually.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 15, 2011)

Was going to see THOR this morning but the Missus slept in.....wasn't gonna wake her...that's just not a good idea...so maybe next week!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 15, 2011)

Snatch-Guy Ritchie


----------



## imalko (May 15, 2011)

Smallville series finale


----------



## RabidAlien (May 15, 2011)

Last night, watched "The Lady Vanishes" (Alfred Hitchcock) while cleaning a rifle. This afternoon, watched "The Maltese Falcon" while the wife and kiddo napped.


----------



## rochie (May 16, 2011)

the true story of the Battle of Britain, all about 303sqdn (Polish), was very interesting and as i'm staying in northalt in august i'll visit the Polish war memorial whilst i'm there


----------



## Gnomey (May 16, 2011)

"Doctor Who" The Doctor's Wife (TV episode 2011) - IMDb


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 19, 2011)

Von Ryan's Express (1965) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## N4521U (May 19, 2011)

Crimson Tide while I was fiddeling around.........

never realized how baaaaaaaad that movie is!


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2011)

Heineken Cup final, one of the all time classics. Great game.

BBC Sport - Leinster 33-22 Northampton


----------



## RabidAlien (May 22, 2011)

Watched "The Man Who Knew Too Much" today. Classic! I'll never get over how the police have to raid a gunsmith's shop for rifles...and the guy apparently has enough Enfields to outfit the entire force! Wonder if he's still in business....hmmm...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2011)

THOR 3D was ok...


----------



## Wildcat (May 22, 2011)

Barquero. Lee Van Cleef is awesome!


----------



## Njaco (May 22, 2011)

RabidAlien said:


> Watched "The Man Who Knew Too Much" today. Classic! I'll never get over how the police have to raid a gunsmith's shop for rifles...and the guy apparently has enough Enfields to outfit the entire force! Wonder if he's still in business....hmmm...


 
ahhh, must be the 30s version with Peter Lorre. Gotta see the remake Hitch did with Jimmy Stewart. I love Hitch!


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2011)

"Doctor Who" The Rebel Flesh (TV episode 2011) - IMDb


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 22, 2011)

"Warsaw Uprising" I gotta admit, the Poles are a tough lot.


----------



## razor1uk (May 22, 2011)

Due Date
The Right
Dune


----------



## RabidAlien (May 22, 2011)

Njaco said:


> ahhh, must be the 30s version with Peter Lorre. Gotta see the remake Hitch did with Jimmy Stewart. I love Hitch!


 
Yeah, that's the one, 1934 version. Alfred Hitchcock directed that one too, though. The Man Who Knew Too Much (1934) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2011)

NCAA lacrosse Quarter final Virginia V Cornell


----------



## Njaco (May 24, 2011)

Sit down with the laptop to saunter around the forum with the TV on as background noise and what comes on?...."Zemke's Way" on PBS about none other than Hub Zemke!! Now I need a Guinness and the night is perfect!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 27, 2011)

Castle eps 19 - 21 of season 3


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2011)

The King's Speech (2010) - IMDb

Can certainly see why it won so many awards...


----------



## RabidAlien (May 27, 2011)

The Last Starfighter. Man....what a classic!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 28, 2011)

RabidAlien said:


> The Last Starfighter. Man....what a classic!


 
Can't argue with that!

Eeerrrmmmm.......2 hours of Most Extreme Airports I think it was called.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 28, 2011)

Sucker Punch (2011) - IMDb I really enjoyed this one, gotta say. Good mix of sci-fi, fantasy, martial arts, history (a steampunk version of WW1 and II, complete with battle-mechs in WWI and dragons in WWII), and half-nekkid women.


----------



## N4521U (May 29, 2011)

Just saw Pirates 3 this afternoon.
I will give 4 a miss. This one was ok, but it went on for far too long.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2011)

RabidAlien said:


> The Last Starfighter. Man....what a classic!


 
gotta agree....


----------



## brucejscott (May 29, 2011)

Watched a program on PCN (Pennsylvania Cable Network) Tours about the Boeing helicopter plant in Philadelphia. Excellent program with lots of detail.


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2011)

"Doctor Who" The Almost People (TV episode 2011) - IMDb


----------



## RabidAlien (May 29, 2011)

Ensign Pulver (1964) - IMDb

Man, I love TCM's Memorial Weekend movie marathon!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 29, 2011)

The Prince of Persia - thought it was well done.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 30, 2011)

Escape in the Desert (1945) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2011)

NCAA lacrosse championship Maryland V Virginia great game Virginia winning 9-7


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 31, 2011)

Objective Burma (1945)

TO


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 31, 2011)

Gnomio and Juliet. Cute movie for the kiddies


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2011)

Takers

Takers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 2, 2011)

Now that actually looks pretty good.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2011)

Couple eps of Tour of Duty


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 3, 2011)

Kanal (1957) - IMDb a movie about the Warsaw Uprising.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2011)

Thor (2011) - IMDb


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 5, 2011)

Watched the first three episodes of "The Pacific" again last night. Man.....<quietly wipes away tear>

Watched "I Am Number Four" and "The Green Hornet" today. Not bad. Entertaining. They fall in the "I'll watch em if they're on TV, but probably won't buy the DVD" category.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2011)

The Perfect Storm


----------



## Njaco (Jun 5, 2011)

"Stairway to Heaven" with David Niven


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2011)

"Doctor Who" A Good Man Goes to War (TV episode 2011) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 6, 2011)

just watched that one too Hugh, Do Enjoy Doctor Who..


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 11, 2011)

Objective, Burma! (1945) - IMDb


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Death Race - 2008


----------



## rochie (Jun 11, 2011)

Disturbia, RED and death at a funeral


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2011)

Le Mans 24 Hours (well still watching). Two horrific crashes so far (both at ~180mph+ straight into armco), drivers both OK.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 13, 2011)

Episodes 2, 3 and 4 of "Band of Brothers".

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2011)

F1 Canadian Grand Prix, bloody awesome race to watch. Also caught a bit of Le Mans 24 hours which wasn't a bad race either.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 14, 2011)

X-Men First Class rather enjoyed it!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 14, 2011)

Green Hornet - I liked it


----------



## Njaco (Jun 14, 2011)

Just picked up a pair of goodies at the DVD store....

"The Sand Pebbles" with Steve McQueen

"Black Hawk Down" Special Deluxe Edition- 3 DVDs with tons of extras.

all for less than $10


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2011)

300 on Bluray.....Nice!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 16, 2011)

Saving Private Ryan also on Bluray...awesome!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2011)

Tears of the Sun on DVD.....and just noticed it was airing on TV!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2011)

Two games of Super 15 Rugby. Bulls vs Sharks and Stormers vs Cheetahs. Both were really good games and enjoyable to watch.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 18, 2011)

Rambo III


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 19, 2011)

Blue Bloods Eps 1-3


----------



## razor1uk (Jun 21, 2011)

The Wire, all of seasons 1 2, and most of the 3rd so far.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 21, 2011)

Police Squad episodes - fricken hysterical!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 21, 2011)

Deadliest Catch


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 22, 2011)

Gullivers Travels.....SWMBO wanted to watch it.....pretty harmless....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2011)

Hanna (2011) - IMDb


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 22, 2011)

South Park season 1


----------



## rochie (Jun 23, 2011)

the A-team and Tron legacy, enjoyed both


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2011)

More Blue bloods 4 and 5..


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2011)

Voyage of the Dawn Treader chronicles of Narnia


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 26, 2011)

Episodes 5 6 of "The Pacific".


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2011)

Airplane (again)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 27, 2011)

Squeezed off another half dozen eps of blue bloods.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2011)

Bits and bobs from the BBC's coverage of Glastonbury...


----------



## rochie (Jun 27, 2011)

Salt, not bad but guessed the ending


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 28, 2011)

Started watching Star Wars The Clone Wars actually I like it!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 29, 2011)

NCIS


----------



## imalko (Jul 2, 2011)

Discovery - 'Build it bigger' - Belgrade Bridge


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-Niv5wXxwo_


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2011)

Fiished Blue Bloods first season...wasn't bad at all


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 2, 2011)

Episodes 7 8 of "The Pacific.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 2, 2011)

Episodes 9 10 of "The Pacific".


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 2, 2011)

Ernest Goes to Camp


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 2, 2011)

Yet another viewing of "Despicable Me"....that's what....every SINGLE DAY for the last two or three weeks? Well, at least it keeps the kiddo occupied for an hour or so. And has, so far, managed to stay funny over multiple viewings.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 2, 2011)

Man, I can so relate to you


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 4, 2011)

WW2 in Color (2nd season)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 4, 2011)

CSI New York, balance of season 6 not aired here yet....then on to season 7!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 4, 2011)

Watched "Transformers 3" today. Not bad, pretty typical for the series and for Michael Bay. Lots of action, lots of fiery explosions, good guys getting their arses handed to them until the very end, lots of very recognizable faces/voices in this one. And other than the fact that an ultra-advanced species of space-faring sentient robots still fall back on swords and battle axes for battle, it was pretty good.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 4, 2011)

I always wondered that myself.


----------



## rochie (Jul 5, 2011)

waiting for Falling sky's to start over here tonight, aliens for me and that bloke from E.R for the missus !


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2011)

rochie said:


> waiting for Falling sky's to start over here tonight, aliens for me and that bloke from E.R for the missus !


 
Already watched the first 4 Episodes Karl, I like it so far....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2011)

The second episode of the new series of Top Gear. Here was the best bit:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcNMQN7VKRg_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcNMQN7VKRg_


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 5, 2011)

The Millennium Trilogy:

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, The Girl Who Played with Fire, and The Girl Who Kicked the Hornets' Nest.
Noomi Rapace kicks a$$ as Lisbet Salander!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2011)

CSI New York Eps 1-3


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 7, 2011)

RabidAlien said:


> Watched "Transformers 3" today. Not bad, pretty typical for the series and for Michael Bay. Lots of action, lots of fiery explosions, good guys getting their arses handed to them until the very end, lots of very recognizable faces/voices in this one. And other than the fact that an ultra-advanced species of space-faring sentient robots still fall back on swords and battle axes for battle, it was pretty good.




I was thinking the same thing but overall I have to say I liked it to.


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 8, 2011)

Star Fleet X-Bomber, currently on episode 5 'The Mysterious Ship; The Skull' (I used to remember waiting for Saturday mornings as a nipper (kid) for Star Fleet to start back in 83'/84'.

Via the 'The Star Fleet X-Bomber Star Fleet Project' plus related info/news/music clips all 24 episodes, pieced back together from the best frames/scenes from vids private copies/collections worldwide.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Goblet of fire


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 8, 2011)

Four Brothers


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 8, 2011)

razor1uk said:


> Star Fleet X-Bomber, currently on episode 5 'The Mysterious Ship; The Skull' (I used to remember waiting for Saturday mornings as a nipper (kid) for Star Fleet to start back in 83'/84'.
> 
> Via the 'The Star Fleet X-Bomber Star Fleet Project' plus related info/news/music clips all 24 episodes, pieced back together from the best frames/scenes from vids private copies/collections worldwide.


 
Never even heard of it. Was it like Star Trek?


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 8, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X-Bomber
Only in being future in space related. Think of anime team of heros type show, characters learing to save earth from a galactic imperial power invading the solar system, but made in early 80's with reasonable puppets and props instead of cartoon - sort of thunderbirds or terrorhawks mixed with Gundam or Macross.
Its has aged much better than He-Man, which just looks very dated and badly dubbed now. If the story sounds familiar, one of the original actors/prop artists went on to create those similar themed show TMMPR; which IMHO went on to became a dayglow childhood gimpsuited show for unkown acting persons to act more badly in series - it must be the coloured suits and fake smiles.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2011)

The King's Speech (2010) - IMDb


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 8, 2011)

Wildcat said:


> Four Brothers


 
Pretty good one! B&W silent film, WW1, right?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2011)

X-Men: First Class (2011) - IMDb


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 9, 2011)

Was that any good?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 10, 2011)

How The States Got Their Shapes......
Very interesting!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> Was that any good?


 
Was alright, it is certainly watchable. Wouldn't of said it is as good as its IMDB rating though.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jul 10, 2011)

Harry Potter on TV whenever I'm indoors. Getting excited about the finale this Friday.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 10, 2011)

Lucky13 said:


> How The States Got Their Shapes......
> Very interesting!


 
Damn, I just saw that at the store Today. Was it any good Jan?

I bought "Quantum of Solace" instead. Love these new Bond movies!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 10, 2011)

Devil's Advocate.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2011)

Master and Commander


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2011)

Newest series of Top Gear, Episode 3.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2011)

Transformers Dark of the Moon 3D have to say was pretty awsome in 3D


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince


----------



## rochie (Jul 13, 2011)

new series of Gorden Ramsey's kitchen nightmares USA, one in Harrison New Jersey and one in New York


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2011)

The Hangover Part II (2011) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 14, 2011)

TRON Legacy


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2011)

The A-Team (2010) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2011)

An Old Errol Flynn B/W They Died with their boots on.


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Jul 15, 2011)

Gnomey said:


> The A-Team (2010) - IMDb


 
I love action films, and that is a pretty awesome one.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 15, 2011)

Robot Chicken


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 15, 2011)

12 O'clock high

One annoying thing about the movie, is they kept using the same footage over and over again


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1 so now seen all of them from the Missus Bluray Box Set....so i suppose she will want to go see part 2 at the flicks...


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 16, 2011)

Gladiator


----------



## Njaco (Jul 16, 2011)

I just picked up these 4 DVDs for $15

"The Enforcer" w/ Clint Eastwood
"Mean Streets" w/ Robert Deniro, Harvey Keitel
"The Perfect Storm" w/ George Clooney, Mark Walhberg
"Three Kings" w/ George Clooney, Mark Wahlberg


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 16, 2011)

rochie said:


> new series of Gorden Ramsey's kitchen nightmares USA, one in Harrison New Jersey and one in New York


 
My kitchen is no nightmare!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 16, 2011)

Watching the nephews today, so its been a marathon of Spongebob, "Despicable Me" (of course), "Tangled", and just finished "Treasure Planet", one of the greatest Disney movies that nobody saw. Only one more hour....


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 16, 2011)

Spongebob is great


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 16, 2011)

I like Sponge Bob, but Phinius and Ferb Rock!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 16, 2011)

B-17engineer said:


> Spongebob is great


 


vikingBerserker said:


> I like Sponge Bob, but Phinius and Ferb Rock!


 

The first dozen times, Spongebutt was merely annoying. Now, I'm contemplating ways to accidentally destroy those DVD's maliciously (to rip off a quote from "Despicable Me"). I'd rather sit through repeated showings of P&F. But, when the 2.5-yr-old gets cranky....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2011)

Fargo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 17, 2011)

That movie cracks me up


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 17, 2011)

RabidAlien said:


> The first dozen times, Spongebutt was merely annoying. Now, I'm contemplating ways to accidentally destroy those DVD's maliciously (to rip off a quote from "Despicable Me"). I'd rather sit through repeated showings of P&F. But, when the 2.5-yr-old gets cranky....


I feel your pain, man...I had to suffer through the Power Rangers/Little Mermaid/Aladdin/Lion King phase years ago...


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jul 17, 2011)

RabidAlien said:


> The first dozen times, Spongebutt was merely annoying. Now, I'm contemplating ways to accidentally destroy those DVD's maliciously (to rip off a quote from "Despicable Me"). I'd rather sit through repeated showings of P&F. But, when the 2.5-yr-old gets cranky....


 
Sad to admit that I know all the Spongebob characters by now (3 1/2 yr old granddaughter) I must say it's better than the Olsen twins' movies my daughter watched. I could not take those, hard to believe the money those two TALENTLESS girls make.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 17, 2011)

Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 18, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> That movie cracks me up


 
Wasn't bad at all!

New eps of falling skies 5 6


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2011)

Iron Man (2008 ) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2011)

Gary cooper movie I had not seen before Springfield Rifle wasn't bad actually!


----------



## rochie (Jul 20, 2011)

El Dorado, cant beat a bit of the "Duke"


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2011)

Latest Episode of the new series of Top Gear. Forgot how funny Rowan Atkinson could be... *Goes off to find Blackadder*


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2011)

rochie said:


> El Dorado, cant beat a bit of the "Duke"



A favorite of mine!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2011)

UK TV Mini Series The Deep part 1 2


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2011)

Sanctum, not a bad flick, especially in hi-def


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 23, 2011)

Rango. It was.....meh.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 23, 2011)

Rammstein: Völkerball.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 23, 2011)

Went and saw Harry Potter 17 (or whatever number it is). Wasn't bad, but DEFINITELY not a kid-movie. Lots of violence, lots of action, very very dark movie. But good.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2011)

Law and Order: Criminal Intent


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 23, 2011)

The Break-Up (2006) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 24, 2011)

True Grit (2010) - IMDb Frikkin awesome!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2011)

Soldier Kurt Russell


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2011)

F1 German Grand Prix.

Need to go see Harry Potter 7 at some point...


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 24, 2011)

Watched True Grit modern version. That young lady is a frickin awesome actress. Great movie. Every bit a tribute to the original.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 24, 2011)

Quite the negotiator for a 14-year-old, eh? They grew em up fast back then.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 24, 2011)

I really need to see that one. Saw Shutter Island tonight. Not a Leanardo DiCaprio fan but have to admit he did an excellent job.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 25, 2011)

Wanted some action so a favorite of mine got chucked on the box...Brotherhood of War Korean War movie on a big scale.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 25, 2011)

A Howard Hawks classic.....

"The Thing From Another World" (1951)

TO


----------



## Njaco (Jul 25, 2011)

ToughOmbre said:


> A Howard Hawks classic.....
> 
> "The Thing From Another World" (1951)
> 
> TO



Got that on DVD. Love it!!

It was my day off so......

I did a LOTR marathon. Watched (in special edition extended version)....

"The Fellowship of the Ring"
"The Two Towers"
"The Return of the King"

16 some odd hours later and I'm done!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> I really need to see that one. Saw Shutter Island tonight. Not a Leanardo DiCaprio fan but have to admit he did an excellent job.



Watched it a while back, took me a while to work out what was going on.

Just finished watching Episode 5 of the new series of Top Gear.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 26, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Soldier Kurt Russell


A lot of people did not like this one but I found it to be pretty good. It's definitely one I would watch again.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 27, 2011)

I didn't mind it either Wheels....

Started on Sons of Anarchy, I like this show....watched 6 eps so far....


----------



## rochie (Jul 27, 2011)

Dracula 1931, classic
Missus wasn't impressed though


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 27, 2011)

Wayne, that show rocks!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> Wayne, that show rocks!



friggin' A man.....squeezed off the rest of Season 1 this arvo and tonight 7-13 Excellent!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2011)

On to season 2 of Sons of Anarchy, Eps 1-4....getting better!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 30, 2011)

Kelly's Heroes (1970) - IMDb
It was on "The Military Channel" twice yesterday.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2011)

Love Kelly's Heroes, haven't seen it in a while though....

More Sons of anarchy eps 5-8


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2011)

F1 Qualifying from Hungary, a bit of the 2nd Test between England and India and 2 games of Currie Cup Rugby...


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 30, 2011)

Just picked this up at Target for $4.75 (on sale from $5.00, according to the sign!): Last Voices of WWI - A Generation Lost

Just finished watching http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0325710/. For a Tom Cruise movie, its not that bad.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2011)

I was looking at the same thing today RA!


----------



## N4521U (Jul 31, 2011)

Captain America!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just this afternoon.
It was actually pretty good.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2011)

Last episode of series 17 of Top Gear...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2011)

Rest of season 2..Sons of Anarchy


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2011)

IMDb - Captain America: The First Avenger (2011)


----------



## Njaco (Aug 2, 2011)

Just watched a move I've never seen before...actually the last 45 minutes. Not bad, kinda a spaghetti war movie with some surprising actors involved.

"Play Dirty"

Play Dirty (1969) - IMDb


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 3, 2011)

Monty Python and the Holy Grail. Love it!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2011)

Into Season 3 of Sons of Anarchy


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2011)

Balance of season 3 of Sons of Anarchy....rather enjoyed it, glad season 4 is not far away!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 7, 2011)

Just bought 2 DVDs for $5......

"The Maltese Falcon"
"The Treasure of the Sierra Madre"

now all I need is "The African Queen" and my Bogey collection is complete.


"Badjess? We no need no stinkin' badjess!!!"


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 7, 2011)

Excellent find, NJ!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2011)

Priest.....hasn't been in the cinemas here yet...


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 8, 2011)

I caught up on all the episodes of Burn Notice last night and this week I have the 4th, 5th, and 6th Harry Potter movies to watch.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 9, 2011)

Started on Game of Thrones, Sean Bean, like it!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 9, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix. Good flick.....


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 9, 2011)

"Eagle" and "Suckerpunch"

Love movies along the lines of "Eagle" and as far as "Suckerpunch" goes, it was definately interesting


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 9, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Started on Game of Thrones, Sean Bean, like it!



They're only on season one, right? I'll get them when they hit DVD. Got the first four books so far, waiting on 5 to hit paperback.



GrauGeist said:


> "Eagle" and "Suckerpunch"
> 
> Love movies along the lines of "Eagle" and as far as "Suckerpunch" goes, it was definately interesting



"Suckerpunch" definitely had the action sequences! Little bit for everyone....old-school samurai, steampunk, B-25 vs. dragon, sci-fi....all in all, I actually liked it.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 9, 2011)

RabidAlien said:


> ..."Suckerpunch" definitely had the action sequences! Little bit for everyone....old-school samurai, steampunk, B-25 vs. dragon, sci-fi....all in all, I actually liked it.


Totally agree...and, just like "Total Recall", you have to pay attention as to which is reality and which is not, as the story progresses.
And the WWI era Steampunk sequence (complete with a 'Mech - which looked alot like a scaled down MW series Vulture) was pretty dang cool. I Noticed someone did thier homework with the ordenance and machines, too...

All in all, it's a worthwhile action flick


----------



## Njaco (Aug 9, 2011)

RabidAlien said:


> They're only on season one, right? I'll get them when they hit DVD. Got the first four books so far, waiting on 5 to hit paperback.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Suckerpunch" definitely had the action sequences! Little bit for everyone....old-school samurai, steampunk, B-25 vs. dragon, sci-fi....all in all, I actually liked *it.



well, may actually try to see this movie. I'll be honest, I read a bad review and was going to stay away.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 9, 2011)

To be honest, NJ, I wasn't sure what to expect. A friend loaned me the DVD, I thought "what the heck, why not"...opening sequence was a little weird, but explained pretty much everything, if you paid attention to the little details. The WW1-era Mech was awesome! Loved the bunny touch, that was just classic. I was thinking it looked like a first-edition MadCat, but then its been quite a few years since I did anything with MW, and there were about as many different types of mechs as there were authors. LOL I thought it was rather strange that they were carrying the weapons they had in the trenches, but then again, it's her fantasy world, so she can do what she wants. Yeah. It was good, for those who like sci-fi/fantasy/steampunk.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 10, 2011)

Must say I liked SuckerPunch too!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok watched the last couple of eps of Falling Skies, last night, got good potential....and just finished Game of Thrones, enjoyed that too!!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2011)

RabidAlien said:


> To be honest, NJ, I wasn't sure what to expect. A friend loaned me the DVD, I thought "what the heck, why not"...opening sequence was a little weird, but explained pretty much everything, if you paid attention to the little details. The WW1-era Mech was awesome! Loved the bunny touch, that was just classic. I was thinking it looked like a first-edition MadCat, but then its been quite a few years since I did anything with MW, and there were about as many different types of mechs as there were authors. LOL I thought it was rather strange that they were carrying the weapons they had in the trenches, but then again, it's her fantasy world, so she can do what she wants. Yeah. It was good, for those who like sci-fi/fantasy/steampunk.



It certainly is a little weird but still I enjoyed it. It took me a while to work out which was real and which was reality (whilst some of it is obvious others are not so) and at times it appears there is more than one 'reality'. Still worth a watch though.


Watched bits of the second of the third England vs India test and also started Season 1 of Scrubs again, about 15 episodes in. Working my way through all of the Seasons again (certainly takes a while)...


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 11, 2011)

Gnomey said:


> It certainly is a little weird but still I enjoyed it. It took me a while to work out which was real and which was reality (whilst some of it is obvious others are not so) and at times it appears there is more than one 'reality'. Still worth a watch though.
> 
> 
> Watched bits of the second of the third England vs India test and also started Season 1 of Scrubs again, about 15 episodes in. Working my way through all of the Seasons again (certainly takes a while)...



Yep. "Reality" doesn't take up more than 5 minutes of screentime.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 12, 2011)

Couple eps of Holmes on Homes, I like this Guy!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2011)

RabidAlien said:


> Yep. "Reality" doesn't take up more than 5 minutes of screentime.



True that. I spent at least half the film trying to work out which of the alternate realities was really 'real' but then the 'real reality' isn't shown until pretty much the end if I remember right.

Watched some of the third day of the Cricket test and then watched a game of Currie Cup Rugby from South Africa (Western Province vs Sharks).


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 12, 2011)

Gnomey said:


> True that. I spent at least half the film trying to work out which of the alternate realities was really 'real' but then the 'real reality' isn't shown until pretty much the end if I remember right...


Yep, it trunicates, much like the movie "Total Recall", which we watched several times to figure how many times the story shifted.

Turns out that we caught it shifting a few more times than we originally thought...lmao


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2011)

Hunter Prey movie on the Sci-fi channel wasn't bad for a B grade flick!


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 14, 2011)

"Avatar" was on TV last night. Always good to see a well-made sci-fi.


----------



## MacArther (Aug 14, 2011)

The movie "30 Minutes or Less".


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 14, 2011)

Dante's Inferno: An Animated Epic (Video 2010) - IMDb


----------



## N4521U (Aug 14, 2011)

Saw Apes yesterday.
You MUST watch the credits!!!!!!!!
There is a sequence inserted that tells the rest of the story.........


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 14, 2011)

Generation kill episodes 1 and 2. Great show!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah enjoyed that series Andy, also try the series Over There.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 16, 2011)

Episode 1 of Game of Thrones (TV Series 2011) - IMDb

FRIKKIN EXCELLENT!!! This is gonna be an awesome series!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2011)

RabidAlien said:


> Episode 1 of Game of Thrones (TV Series 2011) - IMDb
> 
> FRIKKIN EXCELLENT!!! This is gonna be an awesome series!



IT IS, watched it already!


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 17, 2011)

Just bought "Armadillo" the other day. It's a danish documentary about the danish soldiers in Afghanistan.

Found a trailer w. english subtitles.
Warning!
Strong language and ditto footage in the trailer.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2rjhZqE7Pc_


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2011)

RabidAlien said:


> Episode 1 of Game of Thrones (TV Series 2011) - IMDb
> 
> FRIKKIN EXCELLENT!!! This is gonna be an awesome series!



Been meaning to catch it for a while now...


Finished Season 1 of Scrubs. Will no doubt start Season 2 at some point in the next few days.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2011)

Been chipping away at Star Wars The Clone Wars, not a bad series!


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 18, 2011)

The Sinking Of Japan - a great if even more poinagnt film now... Lets hope the Fossa Magna doesn't go like this with further 'events'.

Space Battleship Yamato - a 'Live Action' version based upon the 60's/70's anime series/films, effects as cool as Babylon5, TSOJ - much better than Wing Commander. With the Earth dying from Gamela interstellar radiation bombings/meteorites, a ray of hope is dicovered, and the Yamoto launches to save Humainty before its anihilated. 

UH-1 Iriqouis/The 7th Air Cavelry - the real documentary about the events that were basis of We Were Soldierswith featuring the late great Hal Moore himself.

The Korean War - HC/NG documentary

Ichi The Killer - love the boiling tempura oli torture scene - makes me flinch so much still - like Alien does too...

Hentalia; Axis Powers (1-26) - an anime that combines each nation into a representative character of its particlar historical info, backgrounds, prejudices, stereotypes and behind the scene politics of all the major WW2 (and some lesser) powers into a funny and imaginative way while taking the piss out of all from the each of the others viewpoints. Note, it intentional doesn't have world leaders in it, except only in name to give the connected nations public opinion of them ie; Germany dispairs of his 'General', France wounders where theirs appeared form etc. A hilarious 'Must See' if you don't mind laughing so hard while being mildly 'irked' at the same time.

JSA; Joint Security Area - about North and South Korean Border Guards becoming friend while having to try and keep their heads and not re-start the war. (not to be confussed with Job Seekers Allowance).

True Grit - Excellent and emotive, probably better than There Will Be Blood.

No Country For Old Men - liked this very much, lots of nice little touches in this, ie; the CO2 bottle and pnumatic ram...

Tokyo Zombie - Japanese zombie comedy horror like version of Shaun Of The Dead, slapstick, guts and red corn syrup galore.

Metalocolypse (series 1 2) - if you thought Frisky Dingo was funny and you love metal/rock, find watch it.

Massada - Peter O'Tool is in it, need I say more, oh, a l70's period drama epic about the Romans beseiging the Massada citadel.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 19, 2011)

Seen Sinking of Japan...was'nt bad at all!

Need to check out Space Battleship Yamato!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2011)

Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides (2011) - IMDb


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 19, 2011)

Sahara (1943)

One of Bogie's best!

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2011)

ToughOmbre said:


> Sahara (1943) One of Bogie's best! TO



 Definitely!

ZULU in HD excellent!


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 20, 2011)

Episodes 4, 5, and 6 of Game of Thrones. VERY happy with it so far! Gotta say, I'm liking all of the actors they picked, they cast this one very well. Imp is still one of my favorites!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2011)

Paul was ok.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 21, 2011)

Polished off episodes 7-10 of Game of Thrones. Man...I can't wait until next season, things really start to get interesting in book 2!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2011)

Fast Five (2011) - IMDb


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 21, 2011)

The Hurt Locker (2008) - IMDb


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 21, 2011)

Found 'A Night to Remember' on Youtube. Classic.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 21, 2011)

Passchendaele (2008) - IMDb

Dammit, now I got something in my eye...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2011)

The Inbetweeners Movie (2011) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 24, 2011)

Some Tom Baker, Doctor Who episodes..


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2011)

First couple of episodes of season 2 of Scrubs...


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 24, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Some Tom Baker, Doctor Who episodes..



There's other episodes?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2011)

RabidAlien said:


> There's other episodes?



Yeah!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2011)

New season starts this weekend here in the UK...


Watched another couple of episodes of season 2 of Scrubs and the England vs Ireland ODI...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2011)

More Doctor Who....


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 26, 2011)

The Winter War (1989) - IMDb Pretty dang good. Apparently I watched the original full-length Dutch version, with subtitles...it was about 3 hours long.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2011)

Saw The Winter War' a while back wasn't bad at all!

Started ona shom called Murpy's Law James Nesbitt good series.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 27, 2011)

Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides (2011) - IMDb


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2011)

"Doctor Who" Let's Kill Hitler (TV episode 2011) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 28, 2011)

Finished Murphy's Law season 1


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 28, 2011)

Battle Los Angeles (2011) - IMDb

Pretty good, except the ending....hard to believe that even the Marines, after fighting off aliens for over 24 hours (and being on maneuvers prior to that) would pop a couple of rounds in a clip and head back out. One would think they'd be dead on their feet.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2011)

F1 from Spa, Indycar from Infineon/Sonoma and Man United vs Arsenal (8-2 United!)


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2011)

The Borgias mini Series Eps 1-6 so far this week...


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 1, 2011)

Reservoir Dogs. Weird movie


----------



## MacArther (Sep 1, 2011)

End of Evangelion.....my brain still hurts.....

Neon Genesis Evangelion: The End of Evangelion (1997) - IMDb


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2011)

The only Twenty20 International between England and India. Was a good game, nice close finish (although it shouldn't have been)...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 2, 2011)

Australia v Thailand rather ordinary effort so far....


----------



## rochie (Sep 2, 2011)

rise of the planet of the apes and source code.
planet of the apes was pretty good
source code a little weird !


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2011)

the rest of The Borgias, wasn't too bad....


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 3, 2011)

HBO 2-part miniseries "Moby Dick". Pretty good version.

Moby Dick (TV Series 2010) - IMDb


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2011)

Currie Cup Rugby. Bulls vs Sharks. Good game.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2011)

Doctor Who season 6 eps 8 9


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2011)

Game of Thrones (TV Series 2011) - IMDb

Just done watching the whole first season, pretty damn good. Looking forward to the second season next year.


----------



## rochie (Sep 5, 2011)

a lot of 9/11 stuff, a documentory on conspirisie theories on events tragic that day made me laugh, these guys had no proof of anything but denied it all happened and President Bush was behind it all !!!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 5, 2011)

Gnomey said:


> Game of Thrones (TV Series 2011) - IMDb
> 
> Just done watching the whole first season, pretty damn good. Looking forward to the second season next year.



Friggin AWESOME, wasn't it? Have you read the books? Good as the series is (and it sticks with the books!!!!), books are always better.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 6, 2011)

Gnomey said:


> Game of Thrones (TV Series 2011) - IMDb
> 
> Just done watching the whole first season, pretty damn good. Looking forward to the second season next year.



Was fantastic wasn't it ! wasn't happy a certain character got killed off though....


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 6, 2011)

Well, hate to say it, but you're not gonna be happy with the entire series, then...George R. R. Martin doesn't have any problem with developing up a main character, putting them into some sort of impossible no-way-to-survive mission....and then have them not survive. He doesn't use the typical "oh, hey, a magic sword suddenly and magically materializes near my hand, and I pick it up in the nick of time and the good guys all of a sudden win!" crap. I love that!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah, I really enjoyed it, April 2012 is a long time to wait though.

Yeah there were a couple that seemed to die when they could of been developed further. Wasn't complaining when the guy died with the molten gold, he did 
deserve that. Saw the dragons coming from when the eggs first appeared, be interesting to see where they go with that, though I could guess.

Haven't read the books but I have a backlog at the moment anyway (reading all of Wilbur Smith - Courtney series in Chronological order and only about 1/3 of the way through). New Cussler out at some point this week to before I get around to getting the books, though if I can find them cheap I might pick them up.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 6, 2011)

Yep...Viserys certainly deserved his "crown". Although, you gotta give it to the actors...they've all done a phenomenal job on their parts. Viserys was malevolently insane in the books, and I had no problems seeing that in the show. Awesome! Tyrion...he's still one of my favs!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah got to love the dwarf (and the youngest Stark girl), still waiting for his brother to get knocked off, he certainly deserves it...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2011)

Yep bring on the next series....!


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 7, 2011)

Gnomey said:


> Yeah got to love the dwarf (and the youngest Stark girl), still waiting for his brother to get knocked off, he certainly deserves it...



Read the books.....READ THE BOOKS!!! His characters actually have a tendency to grow and mature....those that live, anyway. And there's one battle scene in particular that I'm frikkin DYIN to see put to action!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2011)

season 4 of Murphy's Law (3 Eps)


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2011)

Moby Dick 2010..average entertainment...


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 11, 2011)

Resident Evil: Afterlife (2010) - IMDb

Typical special-effects blowout action-shooter-exploder movie.


----------



## MacArther (Sep 11, 2011)

Gurren Lagann, one of the best Anime's I've seen in a while....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 12, 2011)

The Rock, I do love Sean Connery....


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice anime MacArther, only seen AMV's of it - and some 'other' art to do withit.

Just finished watching the complete 'Initial D' series - about Drifting from novice to semi-pro.
And started rewatchng 'Eyeshield 21' - about Amefto Japanese Highschool 'American Football'
I need to get/watch (again) 'Code Geass; Lelouch of the Rebellion' one of the best (IMHO) series of recent years for mecha, politics, strategy, action, story, plot and total package - plus Karren Stadfeld/Kallen Kouzuki C.C./C² are the reason for its subverted name Code Great A$s.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 13, 2011)

Aftershock about the story of a family separated as a result of the Great Tangshan Earthquake of 1976.

didn't mind it at all...


----------



## Njaco (Sep 13, 2011)

My Bogart collection is complete.

Just picked up "The African Queen". Bogart, Hepburn and Huston - how can ya go wrong!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2011)

Latest episode of Doctor Who...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 14, 2011)

Murphys Law Season 5


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 15, 2011)

The Purple Plain


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 15, 2011)

Been watching 'Torchwood; Miracle Day' it's getting good on BBC1 with some nice plot twists; so the current story/series is nearly finished then.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 16, 2011)

Seen all of Torchwood Miracle Day, enjoyed it......so now hoping a season 5 will be coming....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2011)

Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy (2011) - IMDb

Enjoyed, not a bad adaptation even if a lot was cut out from the book, still a good watch.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 16, 2011)

IMDb - Top Gun (1986)


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 17, 2011)

Underworld.....Kate sure does look good in her outfit!


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 17, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Underworld.....Kate sure does look good in her outfit!


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 17, 2011)

Documentaries are these, enjoy or may you not, Yoda like I type, written by the majority/winners history is, not forget will you. *apologies, I've run out of coffee...*
The Canary Effect @ The Canary Effect | Watch Free Documentary Online 
Ghengis Khan @ Genghis Khan | Watch Free Documentary Online
Revealed; Mystery of the Vampire Skeletons @ Watch Mysteries of the Vampire Skeletons: Revealed Online


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 17, 2011)

Jonah Hex (2010) - IMDb

Still not too bad.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 18, 2011)

Underworld Evolution.....brilliant on Bluray!


----------



## MacArther (Sep 18, 2011)

Just finished Episode 1 of "Missions that Changed the War". This one ostensibly covered the Flying Tigers, but really a good portion of this first episode was spent giving background information and non-important information....GRAHHH!


----------



## MacArther (Sep 19, 2011)

Just watched Highschool of The Dead episodes 1-4. Wow, I never knew how well fan-service, guns, zombies, and action could go together before now!


----------



## rochie (Sep 19, 2011)

Burke and Hare, was quit funny in places

social network, give it a miss ! wish i had !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2011)

...and the third Underworld Rise of the Lycans to complete the set...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 20, 2011)

PT 109 (1963) - IMDb
I have seen it a couple of times in the last week on TCM.


Wheels


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 20, 2011)

More Doc's...
Egypt; The Golden Age,
Nubia; The Forgotten Kindom,
Hiroshima,
Natzi Secrets; Searching For Hitlers Scientists,


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2011)

Dr Who Ep 11 from current season.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 20, 2011)

Space Cowboys (2000) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Dr Who Ep 11 from current season.



Watched it too.


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 21, 2011)

Half of Amistad last night - the anologue TV was finally switched off half way through it! - B'tards!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 21, 2011)

Watched Brannagh's *4 hour* Hamlet a few days back


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2011)

Ep 1 4th Season of Castle


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2011)

South Africa vs Namibia from Rugby World Cup. 87-0 South Africa, didn't play that well, but a win is a win.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2011)

Big Cat Diary


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone else in the UK watch the Spitfire documentary on BBC2 last night? Thought it was very good!


----------



## rochie (Sep 23, 2011)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> Anyone else in the UK watch the Spitfire documentary on BBC2 last night? Thought it was very good!



no missed that, will have to look on i player.

been watching lots of Dinosaur stuff of late, BBC doing a great new series and there is always some dino program on discovery !


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2011)

rochie said:


> no missed that, will have to look on i player.
> 
> been watching lots of Dinosaur stuff of late, BBC doing a great new series and there is always some dino program on discovery !



It is on iPlayer Karl: BBC iPlayer - The Spitfire: Britain's Flying Past

Watched it this afternoon, between the F1 practice sessions. Not a bad show.

Watching that Dino series too Karl, it isn't bad, some good CGI.


----------



## muller (Sep 24, 2011)

The Guard, a dark comedy about a cop in the west of Ireland (who doesn't give a rats ass about anything, he's into drugs, prostitiutes, drinking too much) working with a strait-laced FBI agent trying to catch smugglers that are landing a huge haul of cocaine. It's very funny.

My fave quote, Garda Sgt Gerry Boyle to ex-IRA member:- “There were gays in the IRA?" Ex-IRA member:-“One or two. It was the only way we could successfully infiltrate MI5”.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 24, 2011)

rochie said:


> been watching lots of Dinosaur stuff of late, BBC doing a great new series and there is always some dino program on discovery !



Have a soft spot for the Dino shows too!

Star Wars The Phantom Menace Ep 1 from my new Bluray box set!


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 24, 2011)

[video]http://www.animemusicvideos.org/members/members_vidpreview.php?v=174028[/video]
'Starlight' by yoshi1013, anime;Planet ES, music;Muse - Starlight

[video]http://www.animemusicvideos.org/members/members_vidpreview.php?v=81265[/video]
'Rivalry' by Slay_elric, anime; Final Fantasy 8 (VIII), music; AIR - Sexy Boy

[video]http://www.animemusicvideos.org/members/members_vidpreview.php?v=8225[/video]
'Extreme Days' by Harper, anime;Akira, music; Toby - Extreme Days

AMV(animated music videos)'[email protected] AnimeMusicViderg


----------



## Terri-Tsu (Sep 24, 2011)

Just listening to my police scanner..speakin' of which..you know what I thought would be cool is if they were to bring back old time radio shows like they do TV shows..you know? I'd totally listen into it.


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 24, 2011)

Like the days of radio, don't they still do stuff like that over your side of the pond...? 
I suppose with so many channels, stations and the marketing BS, it's harder to find (BBC) Radio2 or Radio4 etc styled radio serials/episodes from the amongst the locally available/accepted networks..
I used to listen to NPR, China Radio 'English', and Radio1/BBC World Radio (if I could get a good enough signal tuned in) while I was once in Finland.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2011)

Star Wars Ep.2 Attack of the Clones


----------



## rochie (Sep 25, 2011)

new season of Deadliest Catch, some of the weather in the the first two episodes is very scary !!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 25, 2011)

Terri-Tsu said:


> Just listening to my police scanner..speakin' of which..you know what I thought would be cool is if they were to bring back old time radio shows like they do TV shows..you know? I'd totally listen into it.



A lot of those old radio shows are available online: 
Internet Archive: Digital Library of Free Books, Movies, Music Wayback Machine
RadioLovers.com - Old Time Radio Shows
The Mercury Theatre on the Air



Watched IMDb - Hope and Glory (1987) this weekend, pretty good description of what life was like for the civilians during the opening stages of the War.


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 25, 2011)

A very good film RA, I watching it on TV when it 1st came out around 88', Emily Watsons (Trigga's IRL daughters) 1st big film too.

Documentaries; 
The True_-r_ Story of Black Hawk Down *my itallicised addition*
Ice Age Meltdown
Blackadder Rides Again


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2011)

Some of the rugby world cup (depressing), latest Doctor Who, F1 Singapore Grand Prix and now watching some Twenty20 Cricket.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 25, 2011)

All but the last hour of Saving Private Ryan last night, good stuff!


----------



## MacArther (Sep 25, 2011)

Dragon Ball Z Abridged episodes 1-8.....I'm still laughing at the memories of it!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 25, 2011)

Ridley Scott's Gettysburgh....


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 25, 2011)

War Made Easy
Suez: A Very British Crisis


----------



## Terri-Tsu (Sep 25, 2011)

thought you might like this, razor1uk, since you're into the whole anime bit. lol 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQ7kA42ca_w_


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 25, 2011)

Funny lol, even good quality DBZ clips too (a rarity in it self from youtube)


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pxbzb8XXiGQ_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLlpFyk46es_
(go to 05:10+ for the funniest bit imho; about English humour)
'It iz so true mine knoble fleeing fellows, abute ze breaking of die vind in Komedy Kulture muHuhaha'


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2011)

Raging Planet: Sea Storm.....  Hat's of to the Coast Guards!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 26, 2011)

Terri-Tsu said:


> thought you might like this, razor1uk, since you're into the whole anime bit. lol



My daughter is right into that anime stuff....i call it animal stuff just to annoy her...and I usually get that teenager Girl look....followed by DAAADDD!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2011)

Waaayyyyynnnnne! 

Quest for sunken Warships.....Truk Lagoon.


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 26, 2011)

Cool, ribbing her a bit about it is all good fun, hell at least generally the storylines anf complexities are better than disney and/or most soaps for that matter too. 
It does depend what studios and decades the stories she's currently into are from if you want enough co-watching interest - young teen, not much masculinity within it yet, mmm, she into 'Azumanga Diaoh' Wayne?


----------



## rochie (Sep 26, 2011)

Lucky13 said:


> Ridley Scott's Gettysburgh....



got that recorded, any good ?

starting to get interested in the American civil war at the minute !


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2011)

razor1uk said:


> Cool, ribbing her a bit about it is all good fun, hell at least generally the storylines anf complexities are better than disney and/or most soaps for that matter too.
> It does depend what studios and decades the stories she's currently into are from if you want enough co-watching interest - young teen, not much masculinity within it yet, mmm, she into 'Azumanga Diaoh' Wayne?



Yeah she has the box set with 6 DVD's.....and want's to know why I am talking about her on line.....

Terra Nova double episode premiere, i like it!


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 28, 2011)

Seems like the TN could be good if it maks it overhere at somepoint... as a funny thing this the current TN in UK-> 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EaQz52ju-k_


----------



## Njaco (Sep 29, 2011)

Just watched "Se7en" with Morgan Freeman and Brad Pitt. Not a bad movie.

and Ridley Scott made a movie "Gettysburg"?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2011)

Fast Five (2011) - IMDb


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 29, 2011)

Space: Above Beyond, (ep 03 -05) 'The Dark Side of the Sun', 'Mutiny' 'Ray Butts',
Sons of Anarchy (season 1) ep 01 - 05,
Cat Sh!t One,
Priest.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2011)

Ray Butts was a great episode....but then I liked 'em all....


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 30, 2011)

Apart from the angle of stereotypical 'cowardice' that Joel De la-Furte himself hated was rightly stridently against for his character, the whole series is very poingant (spelling) and a pity it couldn't make it further - then again, what much more could be done.... Gotta love 'Chiggy' Von Richtofen

Watched todayl just prior to or now...

Sharpe's Company
The Yamato (hc.ty.avi one of the the rare to find HC documentaries with sufficent shares)


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 1, 2011)

The Adjustment Bureau (2011) - IMDb

Pretty frikkin good! I was actually surprised....wasn't expecting much, but it was an all-star performance. Great plot. Solid storyline. Excellent!



Saturday: Had some friends over today, we watched "XMen: First Class" http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1270798/ and "The 13th Warrior" http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120657/. Good movies, both of em!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2011)

Super 8


----------



## razor1uk (Oct 2, 2011)

Whole of reamaining season1 and one 3rd into S2 of Sons of Anarchy - Chibbs's back up n' walking, Jacks's was thinking Nomad, but a revealed secret calms Clay Jacks.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 2, 2011)

Sons of Anarchy rocks!


----------



## razor1uk (Oct 2, 2011)

That it does VB, that it does. A fine fiction that shines some avenues of illumination upon some things while misleading some from others. 
Is it me. or is it by roughly the same production/creative team/crew/unit as The Wire? Not as tech in the story perce, but the same more logical and human choices 'taste' to it..


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 2, 2011)

rochie said:


> got that recorded, any good ?
> 
> starting to get interested in the American civil war at the minute !



Yup,.thought that it was well worth watching old boy!



Njaco said:


> Just watched "Se7en" with Morgan Freeman and Brad Pitt. Not a bad movie.
> 
> and Ridley Scott made a movie "Gettysburg"?



Not a movie as such sport, documentary more like......good one as well....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2011)

IMDb - "Doctor Who" The Wedding of River Song (TV episode 2011)


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 2, 2011)

The Seven Little Foys (1955) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2011)

Love Sons of Anarchy gonna start season 4 soon....

in the mean time The Mechanic Jason Statham


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 3, 2011)

Space Cowboys (2000) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## Njaco (Oct 3, 2011)

Lucky13 said:


> Not a movie as such sport, documentary more like......good one as well....



Thanks Jan, wasn't aware of that. I have the movie "Gettysburg" with Martin Sheen, etc. I was curious about this Ridley Scott venture.


----------



## razor1uk (Oct 3, 2011)

Documentary - 'The Assassination of Abraham Lincoln' about Booth(e?) end of civil war.
'Tasmanian Tiger; The End of Extinction(?)', about the early 2000's efforts to try and plan if Thyceline DNA 
could be reconstituted.

upto end of season 3 of 'Sons of Anarchy', a very well put together plot with more twists misdirections than trying to use a Tom Tom(../route finding) GPS on a roller coaster.


----------



## rochie (Oct 4, 2011)

first two eps of Terra Nova, undecieded as of yet but not bad


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2011)

Final Episode of Doctor Who Season 6. These seasons are too short!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 4, 2011)

I watched Horrible Bosses last night. It was pretty funny. Jennifer Aniston was REALLY looking hot in the movie.


----------



## razor1uk (Oct 4, 2011)

Otoko Tachi no Yamato - Mens of Yamato/The Men of The Yamato/Yamato @IMDB

So far almost halfway through it, quite realistic and depiticts those 'past' scenes in good accurate way - punishment and socially accepted morals of navy in that era. Some amazing details and that first image of the yamato steaming towards; could that be the 8.5 million+ polies/polys CGI at 3D site closeby...
Some faces from Space Battleship Yamato Letters of Our Forfathers in it too.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2011)

I enjoyed Otoko Taichi No Yamato...... wanna check out Space battleshiop Yamato too....!

Final 2 eps of season 3 of Star Wars The clone Wars.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2011)

Green Lantern (2011) - IMDb


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 6, 2011)

Space Cowboys (2000) - IMDb and Kelly's Heroes (1970) - IMDb

I have them both on DVD.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 7, 2011)

lates t episode of NCIS Season 9 ep3


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 8, 2011)

IMDb - Thor (2011)


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2011)

Hawaii Five-0


----------



## rochie (Oct 8, 2011)

incedious, not worth it i thought !!!!


----------



## Geedee (Oct 8, 2011)

Dambusters. Watched it this afternoon


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2011)

third episode of Terra Nova, ok so far...


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Oct 9, 2011)

Geedee said:


> Dambusters. Watched it this afternoon



A true classic! I've recently watched _Memphis Belle_, absolutely love that film.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2011)

F1 Japanese Grand Prix


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 9, 2011)

Transformers: Dark of the Moon (2011) - IMDb


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 10, 2011)

Spaceballs (1987) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 10, 2011)

Skyline.....
Right, ok and wtf comes to mind.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 10, 2011)

First episodes of Law Order SVU without Stabler.....pretty good so far!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 12, 2011)

Wheels, thats a true classic!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2011)

NCIS and NCIS Los Angeles


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 14, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> Wheels, thats a true classic!


I bought the DVD quite a while ago and I take it out and watch it once in a while. The extras with Mel Brooks are pretty cool too.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2011)

hyundai A league soccer Adelaide v Melbourne


----------



## MacArther (Oct 14, 2011)

Major Payne Major Payne (1995) - IMDb

"Lemme see yo' hand."


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 15, 2011)

Double-header tonight:

Spaceballs (1987) - IMDb

Green Lantern (2011) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2011)

Alphas episodes 4,5 and 6!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2011)

Smokey and the Bandit..... Classic!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2011)

that was a great movie Jan


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 17, 2011)

The Thing (2011) A great lead-in to the Classic John Carpenter Film from the 80's. 

Please don't start with how the original thing in the 50's was a classic. It was boring, but I understand that it passed for entertainment back in the day


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 18, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing that prequel...the Thing is one of my all time favourites!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 18, 2011)

I knew I liked you for more then just your super modelling skills Wayne!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2011)

Aw...gee, thanks man....


----------



## N4521U (Oct 19, 2011)

Watched 12 o'clock high three times today.

Couldn't be bothered to change the DVD.
Is that lazy or what?


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Oct 21, 2011)

Lucky13 said:


> Smokey and the Bandit..... Classic!



Yup, that is a definite classic mate. The sequel was my favourite, purely because of the 'worlds biggest game of chicken' part.

Last film I recently watched was Die Hard 2 (1990) - IMDb That scene with the 747 at the end is just so epic!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 21, 2011)

Just watched "71 - Into the Fire". Well worth seeing, it's a Korean-made movie on DVD, telling the true story of a group of 71 young South Korean 'Student Soldiers', tasked with holding a defensive line at a school building in August 1950, at the start of the Korean war. Well photographed, good action scenes, emotive and gripping in parts.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 22, 2011)

I was a double for Monty,
or some such thing...... on TV this morning. eh!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2011)

Heaven with a Gun Glenn Ford Western


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2011)

TRON: Legacy (2010) - IMDb


----------



## MacArther (Oct 23, 2011)

Saints and Soldiers 

Saints and Soldiers (2003) - IMDb

AND

You Only Live Twice

You Only Live Twice (1967) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 23, 2011)

Here's one for you Karl, just watched the first 3 episodes Planet Dinosaur pretty good!


----------



## rochie (Oct 23, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Here's one for you Karl, just watched the first 3 episodes Planet Dinosaur pretty good!



yeah its great, i think the last episode aired up here last week.

i love the way info on many dinosaurs has changed a lot over the last few years !


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2011)

Rugby World Cup Final.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 24, 2011)

rochie said:


> yeah its great, i think the last episode aired up here last week.
> 
> i love the way info on many dinosaurs has changed a lot over the last few years !



Yep! always interesting to see new stuff! hopefully watch the other 3 eps tomorrow night...


----------



## MacArther (Oct 24, 2011)

The Hunt for Red October.

Sean Connery's accent and acting are amazing, as always!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2011)

Done it Karl, Eps 4-6 of Planet Dinosaur, enjoyed that quite a bit!


----------



## rochie (Oct 25, 2011)

season 2 opener of the Walking Dead, great start !


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 28, 2011)

IMDb - Captain America: The First Avenger (2011)


----------



## rochie (Oct 28, 2011)

silent night, deadly night !
great B movie about a kid who see's his parents killed by someone dressed as santa and of course this leads to him becoming a serial killer dressed as santa !
amazing how flimsy an excuse they needed to have a girls top fall off and for them to not wear a bra as well !!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2011)

Formula 1 Indian Grand Prix Practices and the first Episode of David Attenborough's new series, got to love him


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 28, 2011)

rochie said:


> silent night, deadly night !
> great B movie about a kid who see's his parents killed by someone dressed as santa and of course this leads to him becoming a serial killer dressed as santa !
> amazing how flimsy an excuse they needed to have a girls top fall off and for them to not wear a bra as well !!!!!



Aaaaaaaaaaaaaand there's a problem with this? LOL Hey, they've got to have SOMETHING (or a pair of somethings) to get people to watch cheesy B-movies!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2011)

Black Hawk Down on Bluray....rather crisp and clear!


----------



## rochie (Oct 29, 2011)

RabidAlien said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaand there's a problem with this? LOL Hey, they've got to have SOMETHING (or a pair of somethings) to get people to watch cheesy B-movies!


you are so right RA, its sooooo much fun being able to tell absolutely what is going to happen about 5 minutes before it does


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2011)

Formula 1 Indian Grand Prix Qualifying...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2011)

Wyatt Earp Kevin Costner version


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2011)

Formula 1 Indian Grand Prix


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 30, 2011)

48 Hours.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 31, 2011)

latest episode of Castle ep 6 season 4


----------



## rochie (Oct 31, 2011)

Tottenham, looking impressive against QPR
Walking Dead ep 2 season 2
formula 1 GP of india

good day on the telly


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2011)

First episode of a new series called GRIMM, wasn't bad at all.


----------



## MacArther (Nov 1, 2011)

The entire series of Dragon Ball Z: Abridged that have been released up until this point.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 2, 2011)

NCIS Season 9 eps 6 and 7


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2011)

Latest episode of Frozen Planet...


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 4, 2011)

Just watched "Lilo and Stitch"....the kiddo requested it! *sniff* Makes a daddy proud!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 5, 2011)

another new series Person of Interest ....watched the first 2 episodes, rather like this one


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 6, 2011)

Watched an oldie but a goodie today Henry Fonda and Maureen O'hara, Spenser's Mountain


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2011)

Mr. Popper's Penguins (2011) - IMDb


----------



## razor1uk (Nov 6, 2011)

Planet ES - watchng it again for the 5th time in 3 years...
Love this relatively unknown anime - garbage men women in space; cleaning up all the space debris orbiting the Earth, to make space safer for space airlines and indo-exo-pheric vehicle travel, while usual anime mix of real world analogies and mature (as in adult, but not in a sexy or XXX way) strylines, drama, feelings etc - what mst tv soaps try to do, but with less BS.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 7, 2011)

*bim* *poff* *bap* *boff* *pow* *sock* The old classic Batman! Those always cheers me up!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2011)

Newest episode of "Frozen Planet", BBC's new nature documentary with David Attenborough, it is great.


----------



## MacArther (Nov 10, 2011)

Secrets of the Civil War by History Channel. Also watched Negima!?


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 11, 2011)

NCIS and NCIS LA back to back...


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 12, 2011)

Kick-Ass (2010) - IMDb

Pretty darn good, actually!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 12, 2011)

Law and Order, season 1


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 13, 2011)

Person of Interest Eps 4-6 this is a real good show....


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 15, 2011)

Watching Australia v Thailand World cup qualifier...


----------



## MacArther (Nov 15, 2011)

Dogfights episodes : Long Odds, Flying Tigers, and Hunt for the Bismark.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 15, 2011)

House


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 15, 2011)

Captain America. Not bad.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 15, 2011)

Watched Tora! Tora! Tora! and The Longest Day over the weekend and I've been watchinging the series 12 O'clock High! in the evenings.

Gotta love 12 O'clock High for all the great aircraft props they had in those episodes!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 15, 2011)

I've seen the first two in your list Dave, but I've not ever seen 12 oclock High.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 16, 2011)

12 O'clock High was a great tv series that ran in the early 60's, when there were great WWII shows on, like Combat!

These were drama shows, unlike Hogan's Heros or McHale's Navy, and did a fair job of portraying the men (and women) during the war.

More info on 12 O'clock High here: 12 O´Clock High (TV Series 1964-1967) - IMDb


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 16, 2011)

I watched The Last Lullaby with Tom Sizemore. Meh! Not too horrible, but it dragged a little.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> House



Me to, just watched the newest episode.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2011)

Resident Evil and Resident Evil Apocalypse.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2011)

followed up with Resident Evil : Extinction and Resident Evil : Afterlife 3D first time I've actually watched a 3D movie on our TV.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 19, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part 2 (2011) - IMDb


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 20, 2011)

South Park


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 20, 2011)

Planet 51, again.......
Love those cars!


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 20, 2011)

Lucky13 said:


> Planet 51, again.......
> Love those cars!



 "You're a great planet, and your 50's are fine, but give me a call when get to the 60's, 'cause that's gonna be fun."


----------



## Njaco (Nov 20, 2011)

"12 Monkeys"

One of Brad Pitt's greatest acting accomplishments....and there aren't many!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 20, 2011)

Sorry for the double post but......

Latest DVD haul..

"The Caine Mutiny" which completes my Humphrey Bogart collection.

and a 4 pack movie DVD with..

"A Bridge Too Far"
"The Battle of Britain"
"Force 10 From Navarone"
"The McKenzie Break"

Already have "BoB" but WTH, so I have an extra one!


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 20, 2011)

Heh...I think I have that same 4-pack! Dunno if I mentioned it, but Target's carrying "Gettysburg" on DVD for $5...now, to find 4.25 hours (consecutive!!!) to sit down and watch it...

Watched Iron Man 2 again today, it was on TV.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 20, 2011)

RabidAlien said:


> Heh...I think I have that same 4-pack! Dunno if I mentioned it, but Target's carrying "*Gettysburg"* on DVD for $5...now, to find 4.25 hours (consecutive!!!) to sit down and watch it...
> 
> Watched Iron Man 2 again today, it was on TV.



Gotta get "Gods and Generals" to complete the series. Duvall does a better Lee than Sheen.


----------



## MacArther (Nov 20, 2011)

Njaco said:


> Sorry for the double post but......
> 
> Latest DVD haul..
> 
> ...



Where did you find such an awesome pack!?

I watched....after much cajoling, daring, and betting, My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic 1st episode....feel free to shoot me (it will end a great deal of suffering)


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 21, 2011)

Wheeler Dealers: Volvo P1800.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 21, 2011)

Wheeler Dealers: Volvo P1800.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2011)

Lucky13 said:


> Planet 51, again.......
> Love those cars!



wondered what the hell it was so I checked it out....great movie!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 21, 2011)

How the h*ll did I get a double post, 7 minutes apart at 09:11 and 09:18!? 
Weird!

Now watching CSI....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 22, 2011)

MacArther said:


> I watched....after much cajoling, daring, and betting, My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic 1st episode....feel free to shoot me (it will end a great deal of suffering)



Isn't that a 2 parter? Sorry I have a 3 year old girl and a 4 year old boy and MLP is one of the shows I can actually stomach! It gets better the more episodes that you watch (and the more brain cells it kills)...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2011)

Newest episode of House...


----------



## MacArther (Nov 23, 2011)

Capt. Vick said:


> Isn't that a 2 parter? Sorry I have a 3 year old girl and a 4 year old boy and MLP is one of the shows I can actually stomach! It gets better the more episodes that you watch (and the more brain cells it kills)...



It is...I think I dodged a bullet because my "friends" didn't know that....On the other hand, I hear John de Lancie (Q from StarTrek: The Next Generation) plays a Q-ish character in the second season....

Watched Dogfights: Sink the Bismark.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 23, 2011)

MacArther said:


> It is...I think I dodged a bullet because my "friends" didn't know that....On the other hand, I hear John de Lancie (Q from StarTrek: The Next Generation) plays a Q-ish character in the second season....



Yes he does (a character named Discord) and that one is a two-parter as well ("The Return of Harmony Part 1 2"). But honestly it's classic Q all the way...


----------



## MacArther (Nov 24, 2011)

Capt. Vick said:


> Yes he does (a character named Discord) and that one is a two-parter as well ("The Return of Harmony Part 1 2"). But honestly it's classic Q all the way...


I may have to watch those episodes just for the Q factor...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2011)

NCIS and NCIS Los Angeles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 24, 2011)

I love NCIS, can't get into the LA version.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 24, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> I love NCIS, can't get into the LA version.


I'm with you on that one...NCIS: L.A. looks to me like it's a modern version of a 70's style cop show


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 25, 2011)

"Blitz" with Jason Stathem - pretty good movie.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 26, 2011)

Conan the Barbarian (2011) - IMDb

Not bad. Much better than the original.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2011)

Sanctuary Season 4 Eps 1-3


----------



## rochie (Nov 26, 2011)

Dirty Harry and tears of the sun


----------



## MacArther (Nov 26, 2011)

RabidAlien said:


> Conan the Barbarian (2011) - IMDb
> 
> Not bad. Much better than the original.



Impossible! The original had the awesome acting of Arnold!

Watched Dogfights: Death of the Lufftwaffe


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 26, 2011)

MacArther said:


> Impossible! The original had the awesome acting of Arnold!
> 
> Watched Dogfights: Death of the Lufftwaffe



My point exactly. This guy was more along the lines of the original Robert E. Howard Conan, although I never pictured Conan smiling that much, unless he was sticking his sword into something (literally and "figuratively"). And while I understand this was a story about revenge against the guy who torched his village, the original Conan was never a vengance-driven moody anti-hero. He just wanted battle, booze and broads. Not necessarily in that order.

So far, the best and truest Robert E Howard character that's been turned into film would have to be http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0970452/. Epic movie!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 26, 2011)

An Aussi series called "The Strip", pretty interesting so far.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 27, 2011)

Fast Five (2011) - IMDb

Is it just me, or did the producers totally screw up the timeline in this one? Or are they just trying to forget that "Tokyo Drift" ever happened (sorta like the "Highlander" series trying to cover up the second movie by releasing the third, which just completely ruined the series)??


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2011)

"Battle:Los Angeles" I actually liked it. Not an Oscar winner but just entertainment. Some stiff dialogue but the action is cool.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2011)

Final F1 race of the season in Brazil...


----------



## MacArther (Nov 27, 2011)

Njaco said:


> "Battle:Los Angeles" I actually liked it. Not an Oscar winner but just entertainment. Some stiff dialogue but the action is cool.



Really? I'll have to check that one out.

I watched episodes 1-8 of Darker Than Black....amazing plot!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 29, 2011)

Season of the Witch Nicolas Cage hadn't heard of this one before...was ok...


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 3, 2011)

Just got back from seeing "Twilight: Breaking Dawn Pt 1". Yeah. Its our anniversary weekend, so the wife wanted to see it. Dunno what all the hype was about, apparently the book turned into a "Penthouse Letters" sort of thing after the two main characters get married....the movie, there was a lot of hinting, and innuendo, and several bare shoulders, but not even a glimpse of a side-boob to satisfy any males unlucky enough to be dragged in. Man, now I'm gonna have to watch some Hungarian goat-porn to bring my braincell back up to its normal gutter-level.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2011)

^

Australia vs Wales - Shane Williams Testimonial match, not a great game, but he did score in the last minute which made up for it. Wales still lost though, 24-18.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 4, 2011)

Star Wars IV A New Hope on Bluray


----------



## Hotntot (Dec 4, 2011)

Started to watch 'The Departed' on the hardrive last night but fell asleep soon after it started (that'll be the wine then). So will try again. Wifey said it looked good and is worth watching (before flicking over to a period drama once my eyes had closed). Given that she's a HWCWFCSWOV (i.e. Her who cannot watch films containing sex, war or violence) there's still hope. So, it's on to 'From the Life of the Marioettes' next week - or not, as the case may be.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 4, 2011)

Trans-Siberian Orchestra concert


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2011)

Centurion

Centurion (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Geedee (Dec 10, 2011)

Norman Wisdom...Square Peg.

What a different type of WW2 movie !. Score out of 10.... Deffo a 10 for being original and considering the censors etc... at least a 12 !!


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 10, 2011)

Priest (2011) - IMDb Really well-done take on the whole us-vs-vampires theme, alternate Earth-history, nifty technology, and a righteously wicked bad guy (yes...its possible).


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2011)

I liked Priest!

My darling daughter said I MUST watch Sherlock....I am and i must say it's pretty good into the second episode now....


----------



## rochie (Dec 11, 2011)

The Thing, the original one by John Carpenter, love that movie
still decideing if i want to see the new version (prequel)


----------



## Njaco (Dec 11, 2011)

rochie said:


> The Thing, the original one by John Carpenter, love that movie
> still decideing if i want to see the new version (prequel)



Not the original! 

It was a remake of this film.....

The Thing from Another World (1951) - IMDb

You'll love the Dakota on skiies!

Watched:
"Casino Royale"
"Quantum of Solace"

I just freakin' love the new Bond and can't wait for "Skyfall"!!


----------



## rochie (Dec 11, 2011)

Njaco said:


> Not the original!
> 
> It was a remake of this film.....
> 
> ...



never knew that, will look out for it !


----------



## Njaco (Dec 11, 2011)

Great Movie!! James Arness was "The Monster"!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 11, 2011)

"Bones" marathon


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 11, 2011)

Watched the Alamo with John Wayne it was brutal , it could have been a comedy if wasn't serious


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2011)

Third ep of Sherlock, rather good! look forward to the new series in January.


----------



## MacArther (Dec 13, 2011)

Saints and Soldiers (watched it again)

Saints and Soldiers (2003) - IMDb

For a story that is mostly made up, it definitely has some great action!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 13, 2011)

J Edgar, quite excellent actually.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 14, 2011)

Got my fix of NCIS....


----------



## Njaco (Dec 14, 2011)

Another trip to the DVD Bargin Bin.....

Picked up:

"Mad Max" which completes my collection.
"Collateral Damage" with Arnie
"Eraser" again with Arnie. (ok, so I'm an Arnie fan!)


----------



## MacArther (Dec 14, 2011)

Njaco said:


> "Collateral Damage" with Arnie
> "Eraser" again with Arnie. (ok, so I'm an Arnie fan!)



Nothing wrong with that!

Weaponology: Airborne.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 17, 2011)

Talvisota "The Winter War" Finland's war against a Russian invasion in 1939-40


----------



## N4521U (Dec 17, 2011)

Just got the Blue Ray of the newest Planet of the Apes.......
You gotta watch the Extras...............


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 17, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Talvisota "The Winter War" Finland's war against a Russian invasion in 1939-40



Good one, eh? I always find the first couple of minutes with subtitles to be difficult, then I get used to em and can watch the movie.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeah Kirk, I enjoyed it for what it was, don't really mind the subtitles.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok guys, I just watched a movie that you can watch with your better half without much pain.....

"Sarah's Key"

Sarah's Key (2010) - IMDb

Its done very well and actually kept me interested.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2011)

Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows (2011) - IMDb


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 19, 2011)

Where Eagles Dare.
The great thing is that the ex and I visited the castle in Austria (Burg Hohenwerfen) when we were on holiday in Austria once, where part of the film was shot.


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 19, 2011)

Dangit, now I'm jealous, Maria. Thanks.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2011)

RabidAlien said:


> Dangit, now I'm jealous, Maria. Thanks.



Me too....

True blood season 4 eps. 1-3


----------



## Njaco (Dec 20, 2011)

BikerBabe said:


> Where Eagles Dare.
> The great thing is that the ex and I visited the castle in Austria (Burg Hohenwerfen) when we were on holiday in Austria once, where part of the film was shot.



yeah, count me in.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2011)

True Blood season 4 eps 4-6 last night and 7-9 tonight!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2011)

Finished true blood last night..I do like this show....!

Watched Mel Gibson's Edge of Darkness today, this is a good flick...


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 24, 2011)

Watched Kung Fu Panda 2 (2011) - IMDb last night. For a sequel, it held its own.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 24, 2011)

Ultraman - a blast from childhood


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 24, 2011)

The Clearing (2004) - IMDb

Main cast:

Robert Redford 
Helen Mirren 
Willem Dafoe
I saw most of this movie yesterday. I thought it was pretty good and will watch the whole movie when I see it listed again.
I definitely have wasted time on movies that were waaaaaaaaaaay worse than this one.


Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 25, 2011)

Band of Brothers......


----------



## Njaco (Dec 25, 2011)

...ummm.....ahhhh..ok, ah.......I *gulp* watched......

"Its A Wonderful Life"


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2011)

Dr Who Christmas special...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 25, 2011)

Christmas Story - always a classic!


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 25, 2011)

Some mindless drivel on "Lifetime" channel (hey...I didn't have the remote, was in a house of which the majority of occupants was over-50 women, and was hoping beyond hope that the hot-but-cant-act chick who could only get a spot on a Lifetime made-for-tv-movie would get nekkid at some point. I ended up escaping to another room and playing Sudoku's on my cellphone before my IQ dropped below my shoe size), followed by some good episodes of Science Channel's "Firefly" marathon. That brought the testosterone back up to level.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 26, 2011)

Law Order: Criminal Intent Marathon


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2011)

Gnomey said:


> Dr Who Christmas special...



Watching it right now!!


----------



## Deskpilot (Dec 26, 2011)

War horse............yesterday. Bloody brilliant, superb photography, sound so real and two, yes two, magnificent horses. A must see for every one.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 26, 2011)

Space Giants, season 1 episode 1


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 27, 2011)

Space Battleship Yamato on Bluray, didn't mind this, enjoyed it.


----------



## MacArther (Dec 27, 2011)

Sherlock Holmes 2....definitely a good movie!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 27, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Space Battleship Yamato on Bluray, didn't mind this, enjoyed it.



Star Blazers with the Wave Motion cannon??????


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> Star Blazers with the Wave Motion cannon??????





Sons of Anarchy Season 4 Eps 1-4 away we go on the roller coaster...


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 28, 2011)

Battle of Britain.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 28, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> ...



SWEET!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MacArther (Dec 28, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Space Battleship Yamato on Bluray, didn't mind this, enjoyed it.



Hmmm....how should we test this gun...I know! Let's shoot it at the Moon!

Watched Dogfights episode about Korean Air War....wow, just wow


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 29, 2011)

more Sons of Anarchy eps 5-8


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 29, 2011)

Watched Letters from Iwo Jima again last night with my dad.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2011)

Thorlifter said:


> Watched Letters from Iwo Jima again last night with my dad.


 awesome movie....Clint knows how to make 'em.

Sons of Anarchy eps 9-11


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 30, 2011)

Watched Transformers last night. You should have heard my dad when they showed Megan Fox bent over the engine of the Camaro. Let's just say he was impressed.


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah, I had mixed emotions about that scene. I was very impressed with the shot, but got really nervous about how bad a movie was going to be when they had to start splashing Megan Fox cleavage up within the first ten minutes of screentime (and quite a bit afterwards, too).


----------



## Torch (Dec 30, 2011)

Saw NatGeo Tornado's of 2011 and vids of the Japanese tsunami's in HD.I just sit there in awe of the power of nature's destruction. Unbelievable.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2011)

BBC One - Great Expectations

Great Expectations (2011 TV serial) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2011)

Final eps of Sons of Anarchy, thoroughly enjoyed this....


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 31, 2011)

Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows (2011) - IMDb

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEExcellent! The ending was awesome, and, as several in the audience apparently have never read the Sherlock Holmes series, was right in keeping with standard Holmes legendry (minus the ledge and all, but still close enough for Hollywood).


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 1, 2012)

Tin Tin - really fun movie!


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 1, 2012)

RabidAlien said:


> Yeah, I had mixed emotions about that scene. I was very impressed with the shot, but got really nervous about how bad a movie was going to be when they had to start splashing Megan Fox cleavage up within the first ten minutes of screentime (and quite a bit afterwards, too).



They were the only bits I liked.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 1, 2012)

Yea, that really says alot about the movie.


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 1, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> Yea, that really says alot about the movie.



It certainly says a lot about me.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 1, 2012)

LMAO


----------



## MacArther (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone heard anything about the Muppets Movie? I wanna see it because I can vaguely recall the Muppets Live re-runs I watched as a kid, and wanted to see how the movie stacks up compared to the memories.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2012)

RabidAlien said:


> Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows (2011) - IMDb
> 
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEExcellent! The ending was awesome, and, as several in the audience apparently have never read the Sherlock Holmes series, was right in keeping with standard Holmes legendry (minus the ledge and all, but still close enough for Hollywood).



Saw it before Christmas and I agree, it really was an excellent film. Hope they make another one.

Just watched the first one of the 2 tonight which is almost as good.

Sherlock Holmes (2009) - IMDb


----------



## Njaco (Jan 1, 2012)

Maximowitz said:


> It certainly says a lot about me.



Your not alone! *cough*


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2012)

Dexter Season 6 eps 1-3


----------



## Torch (Jan 2, 2012)

Watched the "9th Company" kinda filmed ala Heartbreak Ridge but worse acting. Story about Russian troops in Afghanistan. Once you get passed the tough grizzled drill sargent some of the battle scenes are not too bad....Dubbed in English with English sub titles distracted you from the movie a bit.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2012)

The Last Starfighter 25th Anniversary edition on Bluray....sorry, but I like this movie! B grade or not!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 4, 2012)

Its still a classic!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 5, 2012)

Dexter Season 6 eps 4-6.

Cheers Kirk!


----------



## rochie (Jan 5, 2012)

Super 8, thought it was great, a very well done movie

Paul, not to bad but not one of Simon Pegg's best movie's


----------



## johnbr (Jan 5, 2012)

I so Tintin in Imax.


----------



## Torch (Jan 5, 2012)

Too funny about TinTin,used to read the cartoon version in French when I was a kid,never thought it would make the big screen especially in the states.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 5, 2012)

Me too, is it any good?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2012)

Continuing Dexter eps 7-9.


----------



## johnbr (Jan 6, 2012)

I thought Tintin was a good movie with very good 3d.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 7, 2012)

Finished Dexter eps 10-12 ending with a twist...yet again....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 8, 2012)

Another OLD classic.....Earth Vs the Flying Saucers.


----------



## MacArther (Jan 8, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> The Last Starfighter 25th Anniversary edition on Bluray....sorry, but I like this movie! B grade or not!!



Awesome movie!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 9, 2012)

MacArther said:


> Awesome movie!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 9, 2012)

Last of the Dam Busters. Documentary.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2012)

Johnny English Reborn (2011) - IMDb


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 11, 2012)

Rio Bravo (1959) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 11, 2012)

Boardwalk Empire season 2 Eps 1-2


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 11, 2012)

My wife has me hooked on this Downington Abbey show on Masterpiece Theater...have you seen it?


----------



## Njaco (Jan 11, 2012)

A few months back I bought a bargain DVD with several WWII movies. So I watched one last night. Awesome!!

"Target for Tonight"

Target for Tonight - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Before the film, several text cards explain bombers and the Royal Air Force chain of command. The film begins with an observation aircraft flying over and dropping a box of undeveloped film. Bomber Command develops the film and analyzes the resulting photographs, which are presented for the audience to see. There has been a massive build-up by German forces in the subject area for the past few months. The film shows the planning of the mission, even detailing how the bomber wing chooses munitions for the task. The weather forecast is expected to be good, and the pilots are briefed. The crew of "'F' for Freddie", the bomber that is the focal point of the film, suits up and takes off. While over Germany, the crew bombs the target, dead on for one bomb, but is hit by flak from 'faceless' anti-aircraft gunners. The radio operator is hit in the leg. Freddie is the last aircraft to return. There is mist covering the water, prompting worry at the Command. Meanwhile, Freddie cannot climb after the flak hit. They are not losing altitude, but are in a bad situation. Tension builds in the film until finally, 'F for Freddie' lands. No aircraft are lost and the mission is a complete success."

Great little docu/movie! Apparently won an Academy Award in 1942.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2012)

some more boardwalk Empire....eps 3 - 6


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 14, 2012)

City of Life and Death (2009) - IMDb

Excellent


----------



## rochie (Jan 14, 2012)

limitless, not a bad movie !


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2012)

South Africa vs Sri Lanka second ODI. Another relatively comfortable win for South Africa. Might watch the 49er's vs Saints later.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2012)

Finished Boardwalk Empire and now onto Homeland, not bad...


----------



## rochie (Jan 16, 2012)

the last episode of thelastest series of Sherlock, very good !!!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 16, 2012)

Bud Abbott Lou Costello Meet Frankenstein 

TO


----------



## Njaco (Jan 18, 2012)

"The Sand Pebbles" with Steve McQueen.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 18, 2012)

_Thin Red Line_, it really dragged.


----------



## rochie (Jan 18, 2012)

cowboys vs aliens, loved it


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2012)

rochie said:


> cowboys vs aliens, loved it



Yeah I liked it too!

Homeland got through 6 eps so far...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 19, 2012)

Watched the Baa Baa Black Sheep movie where Pappy (Robert Conrad) forms the squadron.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2012)

Thorlifter said:


> Watched the Baa Baa Black Sheep movie where Pappy (Robert Conrad) forms the squadron.



Jeez..that goes back a while...been sometime since i saw that.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2012)

Watched an excellent episode of "Secrets of the Dead" about Stalingrad....

Stalingrad | Secrets of the Dead | PBS


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 20, 2012)

Really love Secrets of the Dead. Great series, especially the early ones...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2012)

Wrapped up Homeland, wasn't bad at all...!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2012)

War Horse (2011) - IMDb


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 21, 2012)

War Horse worth seeing?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2012)

Started on the series ROME, friend provided it to watch, first 3 episodes done not bad!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 22, 2012)

_Catch 22 _- hysterical!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2012)

Bit of Chuck.....Norris that is The Delta Force


----------



## muscogeemike (Jan 23, 2012)

Meet Monica Valor, I will watch anything with Kim Cattrall in it.


----------



## rochie (Jan 23, 2012)

True Grit, new version.
liked the old one better !!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 24, 2012)

Some more ROME eps 4-6...


----------



## Njaco (Jan 24, 2012)

Just flicking through the channels on a lazy Tuesday afternoon and I find.....

On PBS, "The Horsemen Cometh"


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOqrIHCb6Ms_

AWESOME!!!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 24, 2012)

Dang. I'm a Lightning fan myself, but holy crap, I got goosebumps from watching that trailer!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 24, 2012)

That looks awesome!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 24, 2012)

Really?! I thought it sucked and I like those types of movies.

Here is what caught my attention! I happened to come across the 1956 Movie about Douglas Bader, Reach For the Sky, this last weekend, totally by accident. Wow. Great story, as you know, but also great film of Spits and Hurricanes. Ignore some cheezy model effects, but enjoy the real sounds/vids of WW2 British aero brilliance. What a great film. How the eff did I miss this as a kid?!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2012)

Good one there Matt! 

ROME continues..7, 8 9...


----------



## rochie (Jan 25, 2012)

Matt308 said:


> Really?! I thought it sucked and I like those types of movies.
> 
> Here is what caught my attention! I happened to come across the 1956 Movie about Douglas Bader, Reach For the Sky, this last weekend, totally by accident. Wow. Great story, as you know, but also great film of Spits and Hurricanes. Ignore some cheezy model effects, but enjoy the real sounds/vids of WW2 British aero brilliance. What a great film. How the eff did I miss this as a kid?!


Matt, how did you miss that one !!!!!
seeing reach for the sky got me into aviation, saw it as a kid in the 70's, then found out Bader was a real person and was amazed , still a huge hero of mine, even went to a school named after him !!!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 25, 2012)

Matt308 said:


> Really?! I thought it sucked and I like those types of movies.....



I don't like these type of movies but this was done - IMHO - very well. At least now I know why I bought a big screen TV last year!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2012)

Finishe ROME season 1 rather enjoyed that....on to season 2!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2012)

Star Wars Episode V The Empire Strikes Back on Bluray


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 27, 2012)

Moneyball. Great film.

MM


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 27, 2012)

The two hour premier of the TV series "Alcatraz".

Pretty good so far.

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2012)

ToughOmbre said:


> The two hour premier of the TV series "Alcatraz".
> 
> Pretty good so far.
> 
> TO



I thought it was a good opening, looking forward to seeing how this goes...

next round of ROME season 2 eps 1-2


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 28, 2012)

_Centurian_, not bad


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2012)

Winter X Games 2012 from Aspen...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 28, 2012)

_Jackass 3_ - Oui vais....... - lol


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 29, 2012)

Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb (1964) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 29, 2012)

Western Fire Creek with James Stewart and Henry Fonda don't mind these old Movies...


----------



## Njaco (Jan 29, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> Western Fire Creek with James Stewart and Henry Fonda don't mind these old Movies...



Funny you should see this Wayne! I just picked up a 6 DVD set of Jimmy Stewart movies....

"The Spirit Of St. Louis"
"Firecreek"
"Cheyanne Social Club"
"The FBI Story"
"The Stratton Story"
"The Naked Spur"

Watched "Firecreek" yesterday!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 29, 2012)

I like the "On Demand" channel. 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcW_Ygs6hm0_


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2012)

Njaco said:


> Funny you should see this Wayne! I just picked up a 6 DVD set of Jimmy Stewart movies....
> 
> "The Spirit Of St. Louis"
> "Firecreek"
> ...



  Some good movies there Chris!


----------



## Loiner (Jan 30, 2012)

Been watching some Hitchcock classics recently, saw Marnie, Vertigo, and The Rear Window, and have more to see yet in my box set. They are really classic cinematography; the detail and quality of the acting, the camera shots and the plots add a real depth to his films which really draws you in, to a level that is very rarely seen in recent movies.


----------



## MacArther (Jan 30, 2012)

Greatest Tank Battles, on the Military Channel. I'm really angry though because it seems like the only way to watch missed episodes is to TiVo them because there doesn't seem to be a compilation out yet, or a Itunes area for the show!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 31, 2012)

IMDb - The Private Navy of Sgt. O'Farrell (1968 )


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2012)

Tuskegee Airmen - Dogfights watched it twice in the past week!


----------



## rochie (Jan 31, 2012)

first episode of Spartacus Vengence, good start !


----------



## javlin (Jan 31, 2012)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> IMDb - The Private Navy of Sgt. O'Farrell (1968 )
> 
> 
> Wheels




Made me think of one I have not seen in thirty years"Murphys War" would be a good one to see.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2012)

yep Spartacus here too!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2012)

Collateral Damage with Arnie!


----------



## Hotntot (Feb 4, 2012)

Last few watches:- Island in The Sky starring John Wayne, based around a true story of a Douglas C-47 in a force landing on a frozen lake in the Qubec/Labrador area and directed by an ex WW1 aviator William A. Wellman (saves looking it up). True to Hollywood form, though, the co-pilot didn't die as depicted in the film. 

Paper Moon staring Ryan O'Neal, which is a real delight. 

And just now, the Scotland v England rugby match - 6:13


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 4, 2012)

"Flags of Our Fathers" for about the 15th time.

Great, great movie by Clint Eastwood!

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2012)

6 Nations Rugby...


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 4, 2012)

Cowboys & Aliens (2011) - IMDb

Good movie, but I have a bone to pick with Hollywood. If everyone's so big on equal rights and women's lib and all that jazz, why the HECK do we get to see Daniel Craig get his shirt ripped off three or four times, but never get to see Olivia Wylde do the same? C'mon! Lets not discriminate!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 5, 2012)

Regarding Henry Harrison Ford


----------



## rochie (Feb 5, 2012)

RabidAlien said:


> Cowboys Aliens (2011) - IMDb
> 
> Good movie, but I have a bone to pick with Hollywood. If everyone's so big on equal rights and women's lib and all that jazz, why the HECK do we get to see Daniel Craig get his shirt ripped off three or four times, but never get to see Olivia Wylde do the same? C'mon! Lets not discriminate!!!


I'll second that my friend !!!


----------



## MacArther (Feb 5, 2012)

The inside of my eyelids....truly a compelling story with great acting!

On a (slightly) serious note: Ranma 1/2 episode 1....man, I miss the old animation style and work that companies used to put into their anime...


----------



## razor1uk (Feb 5, 2012)

What The Bleep Do We Know; Down The Rabbit Hole - Documentary about Quantum related info, theory and possibilites upon what we currently think we know.

Union - Doc' about how Hemp isn't used in all its various forms, and the reasons why one of the most possibly useful natural fibres are currently illegal.

Wings; The Mi-24 Hind - Doc', very interesting mix of info, history and vertrans opinions relating to the Aligator, note nothing relating to the South African 'Super Hind' or Russia's/Ukraine's improved versions.

Hyper Police - Anime. Set sometime in the future, Humans triggered some event that led to Earth now having a mix of demons, animals and half human animals living together with the surving humans. Follows a bounty hunting company and its members as they try to make Shinjuku safe for all residents, human, anima or magical.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 6, 2012)

back on ROME season 2 eps 3-5


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 10, 2012)

Star Wars Episode VI Return of the Jedi on Blu ray


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 10, 2012)

The latest Underworld movie... I love the series, but this one was pretty pointless. Bloody Visual Bubblegum.


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 10, 2012)

...and Kate Beckinsale in tight leather, right?


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 10, 2012)

One Flew over the Cuckoos Nest , forgot what a great cast it had


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2012)

pbfoot said:


> One Flew over the Cuckoos Nest , forgot what a great cast it had



Brilliant, stands the test of time...

some more ROME eps 6-8, nearly done...


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Feb 13, 2012)

Wife and I watched "Red Tails." the dog fight scenes were awesome. I had tried to explain to my wife who the Tuskeegee airmen were but she never really understood until she saw this film. One scene was a copy of a trick Candelleria did as seen on the history channel's Dog Fight but over all I liked the film.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2012)

finished ROME with eps 9 and 10 rather enjoyed it.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 14, 2012)

RabidAlien said:


> ...and Kate Beckinsale in tight leather, right?



Well it wasn't all bad I guess. I would actually let her bite me.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2012)

My weekly dose of NCIS


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 16, 2012)

"They Were Expendable" (1945)

on TCM last night.

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 17, 2012)

just watched Alien Nation was channel surfing and it was about to start so went with it....been a while since I last watched it....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 17, 2012)

They had a short lived "Alien Nation" television series that I was hooked on... Check it out if you can Wayne.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 17, 2012)

The Three Musketeers. Not bad at all. Almost like Robin Hood meets Sherlock Holmes meets League of Extraordinary Gentlemen. The obvious plan for a sequel should be good.


----------



## Readie (Feb 17, 2012)

Warhorse....

Jeez.
John


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 19, 2012)

ToughOmbre said:


> "They Were Expendable" (1945)
> 
> on TCM last night.
> 
> TO


I saw that one too. 


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2012)

IMDb - Hugo (2011)


----------



## MacArther (Feb 19, 2012)

The Anime "Darker than Black", episodes 1-3.

Wow, just wow...I think I'm going to have to buy the series now.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 22, 2012)

Anatomy of a Murder (1959) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2012)

Couple episodes of Black Sheep Squadron/Baa Baa Black Sheep just started on one of the channels down here....been a long while since i saw this show....


----------



## Torch (Feb 23, 2012)

As Far as my Feet Will Carry me... German movie with English subtitles about a German POW sent to Siberia and escaping and walking back home(9yrs worth). Not bad,watchable...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2012)

Law and Order Uk season 1 all 7 eps through this week, this is a great show.....


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 24, 2012)

The Chronicles of Riddick (2004) - IMDb

Still one of the best SciFi movies ever. Noticed there's a third coming out in 2013. Sweet!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2012)

Watched the end of our one day cricket final here in Oz, and the match ended in a draw, our side South Australia won having finished top of the table.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 25, 2012)

The Bridge on the River Kwai (1957)

Probably not the most accurate depiction of a Japanese POW camp. 

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2012)

A lot of rugby. 3 Super 15 games and 2 Six Nations games, pretty good afternoon of rugby  although some of the results weren't ideal.


----------



## MacArther (Feb 25, 2012)

Gundam-08th MS Team episode 1-2

Still one of my favorite mecha anime of all time!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2012)

Started Law and order UK season 2 eps 1-2


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 26, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> Couple episodes of Black Sheep Squadron/Baa Baa Black Sheep just started on one of the channels down here....been a long while since i saw this show....


I am not sure how long the channel will be viable but he has uploaded most of the episodes.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VztuaE81BIM_


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks Wheels 

Spartacus vengeance ep 5 getting rather interesting...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 27, 2012)

Local production of "Cats"
I hate cats.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 27, 2012)

Saw Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy on Saturday. Great adaption of a great book by one of my favourite authors.


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 27, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> Local production of "Cats"
> I hate cats.



Geez. Another one of those. I happen to LOVE cats! BBQ'd, rotisserie-style, slow-roasted and sliced thin on a hoagie roll...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 29, 2012)

more eps of law and Order UK.


----------



## muscogeemike (Feb 29, 2012)

The Good, the Bad, the Weird. A quite good Korean western.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 29, 2012)

RabidAlien said:


> Geez. Another one of those. I happen to LOVE cats! BBQ'd, rotisserie-style, slow-roasted and sliced thin on a hoagie roll...


So many recipies, so many cats,...
Coincidence?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 29, 2012)

The Adventures of Tintin (2011) - IMDb


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 1, 2012)

In the Heat of the Night (1967) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 1, 2012)

"The Godfather" (1972)

An all time great!

Steve


----------



## javlin (Mar 2, 2012)

"Act of Valor" by far one of the best movies I have seen in a long long time.The talk about the acting hogwash for the most part I seen one character who was alittle dry but I bet that is life so be it.I tell you once the action starts it does not stop till the end and it starts 15 minutes in.The scene with the boats on the river in SA is amazing once those guys lay down a fire pattern in a V-formation  two 3000rpm gattling guns  frigg'in impressive!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2012)

China Beach is back on the box! this is a great show watched the first 3 eps....!


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 3, 2012)

Puss in Boots (2011) - IMDb

Javelin.....I soooooooooooooo badly want to see that movie!


----------



## javlin (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey RA I have heard they used alot of live ammo in shooting this movie and the gat's I think were live.Also there is that Russian guy on youtube that test alot of small arms he tested some of the events it all works.What he did with the shouder held rocket launcher in taking out a truck look just like just like the movie it was cool.Firepower bro firepower.Go see a matinee thats what my son and I did.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2012)

Couple of Super 15 games yesterday (2 South African derbies - Sharks vs Stormers Bulls vs Cheetahs) both enjoyable games. Then today I watched the rearranged 6 Nations fixture between France and Ireland which resulted in a draw which was a surprise. I felt Ireland should of edged it but France came back strongly in the second half.


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey, Jav, yeah, I have next Saturday free (wife is taking the munchkin to see some old friends of hers, I wouldnt' know anybody there, so I'm bach'n it). Plan on mowing the yard (please rain...please please please!) in the morning, then catching a matinee double-header. "Act of Valor" is definitely on the list, and I hope "Red Tails" is still playing, I'd like to catch both of those.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2012)

Von Ryans Express an old favourite!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2012)

went to the flicks and saw John Carter today....I enjoyed it !


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 10, 2012)

"The Purple Heart" (1944)

First war movie I ever saw, still an all time favorite!

Steve


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 10, 2012)

javlin said:


> "Act of Valor" by far one of the best movies I have seen in a long long time.The talk about the acting hogwash for the most part I seen one character who was alittle dry but I bet that is life so be it.I tell you once the action starts it does not stop till the end and it starts 15 minutes in.The scene with the boats on the river in SA is amazing once those guys lay down a fire pattern in a V-formation  two 3000rpm gattling guns  frigg'in impressive!!!



Javlin, Why pay to see a movie? Just visit me in Northeastern NC. With _Black Water_ _*Choke, Cough*_, I mean_ Academi_ (latest incarnation) 10 miles up the road, we have automatic weapons fire 24/7 with intermittent IED detonations. My neighbors are wont to lay down frequent volleys of AK47 fire for effect on the indigenous squirrels and gophers. We also occasionally hear my libertarian neighbor firing his .50 cal Barrett at targets on his own back-yard range, that extends (unintentionally) into the next county. The local farmers think the coyotes are killing their cattle. They should check them for lead poisoning! On top of all that we have the reports of heavy ordnance being dropped by F-18s flying out of Oceana NAS and F-22's out of Langley AFB at their respective bombing ranges about 15 miles south of me... Come on by, we'll hang out on the back deck, toss back a few cold ones and listen to the music while watching the C-130's and local base helo traffic come in and out of Eizabeth City CGAS. Never a dull moment except when we have to wait for those pesky tornadoes to pass!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2012)

Six Nations rugby match between Ireland and Scotland...


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 10, 2012)

oldcrowcv63 said:


> Javlin, Why pay to see a movie? Just visit me in Northeastern NC. With _Black Water_ _*Choke, Cough*_, I mean_ Academi_ (latest incarnation) 10 miles up the road, we have automatic weapons fire 24/7 with intermittent IED detonations. My neighbors are wont to lay down frequent volleys of AK47 fire for effect on the indigenous squirrels and gophers. We also occasionally hear my libertarian neighbor firing his .50 cal Barrett at targets on his own back-yard range, that extends (unintentionally) into the next county. The local farmers think the coyotes are killing their cattle. They should check them for lead poisoning! On top of all that we have the reports of heavy ordnance being dropped by F-18s flying out of Oceana NAS and F-22's out of Langley AFB at their respective bombing ranges about 15 miles south of me... Come on by, we'll hang out on the back deck, toss back a few cold ones and listen to the music while watching the C-130's and local base helo traffic come in and out of Eizabeth City CGAS. Never a dull moment except when we have to wait for those pesky tornadoes to pass!



Yeah, that's good and all...but...do you have a bug zapper? It ain't a choir without a zapper.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 10, 2012)

Red Whit Black and Blue 

About the Japanese invasion of Alaska during WW2


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 10, 2012)

RabidAlien said:


> Yeah, that's good and all...but...do you have a bug zapper? It ain't a choir without a zapper.



You are sooo right! My last one burnt out. Bug overload. I miss the frequent hissy-zap sound.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2012)

Some more China Beach episodes...and Rise of the Planet of the Apes nicely done lead in....


----------



## rochie (Mar 11, 2012)

latest episode of Spartacus Vengeance, am loving it !!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2012)

England vs France in the Six Nations.


----------



## javlin (Mar 11, 2012)

Javlin, Why pay to see a movie? Just visit me in Northeastern NC. With Black Water Choke, Cough, I mean Academi (latest incarnation) 10 miles up the road, we have automatic weapons fire 24/7 with intermittent IED detonations. 

Shoot I like to hit the range myself and make my own noise been a few months here.I hear they(state) are opening new range 30 minutes from my door give or take for $15 a year .I am all in for that one.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 11, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> Von Ryans Express an old favourite!


 
Yep that's a good one. 

I saw this one today on TCM.
The West Point Story (1950) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2012)

The Immortals was ok...


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 12, 2012)

Rented IMDb - Hugo (2011) (not bad....slow, and not nearly as steampunk/clockworks as the trailer led one to believe) and Killer Elite (2011) - IMDb (pretty good. Lots of guns, one bikini top removed, pretty predictable action flick).


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 12, 2012)

Saw "John Carter" on a wim and was all prepared to hate it. Surprisingly didn't. Thought it was pretty good! Recommended!


----------



## Torch (Mar 12, 2012)

Watched "Armadillo" story/Docu about Danish troops in Afghanistan, was pretty good...


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 12, 2012)

javlin said:


> Javlin, Why pay to see a movie? Just visit me in Northeastern NC. With Black Water Choke, Cough, I mean Academi (latest incarnation) 10 miles up the road, we have automatic weapons fire 24/7 with intermittent IED detonations.
> 
> Shoot I like to hit the range myself and make my own noise been a few months here.I hear they(state) are opening new range 30 minutes from my door give or take for $15 a year .I am all in for that one.



Bunch of great ranges nearby. One just South of Virgina Beach, about 40 minutes from home is my favorite. Very safe, $10 a session, multiple lanes of varying well baffled outdoor ranges from pistol at 25 to to rifle at 300 yards. 

Last film/movie last night on turner classics 1929 silent film: Flying Fleet included great air sequences with many of the Langley conducting flight ops with her permanent deck park. Lots of Boeing F2B fighter and Dougas T2D torpedo bomber. It was silent yet had sound effects! as engines were turning. although made about 2 years AFTER Al Joelson's Jazz Singer, all Dialogue was in inserted slide type. Too bad. 

The-Flying-Fleet - Trailer - Cast - Showtimes - NYTimes.com

_*Flying Fleet*_ was one of the first script-writing efforts of _*Lt. Commander Frank "Spig" Wead*_, who came to Hollywood after the crippling accident that ended his naval career (Wead's life story was later romanticized in the 1957 John Ford picture The Wings of Eagles). Evidently, Wead's favorite story involved two military men who have a falling out over a beautiful woman. In this instance, six U.S. Naval Academy graduates argue over "dames" while attending flying school. Foremost among the cadets are Tommy (Ramon Novarro) and Steve (Ralph Graves, who showed up in several Wead films), while the romantic bone of contention is Anita (Anita Page). The rate of attrition amongst the six would-be flyboys is astonishing, and as a result only Tommy and Steve are able to complete the training process. In time-honored tradition, our heroes forget their personal problems when lives are at stake. The film is distinguished by its first-rate aviation scenes, superbly photographed by Charles A. Marshall. _*A silent film, Flying Fleet was released with a synchronized music and sound-effects track*_

_*Spoiler Alert:*_ My one objection is that, of course the Naval Aviation Observer or in modern parlence the NFO (In this case evidently the Navigator In-flight Communications officer) perishes in a crash while the pilots survive. Why does Hollywood hate the non-pilot flying officer? e.g.: _Flight of the Intruder_, _Top Gun_.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 13, 2012)

Spartacus vengeance ep 7....liking it too Karl!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 14, 2012)

Teeny bopper movie made in 1963. 
Palm Springs Weekend (1963) - IMDb
It was weird seeing a very young Connie Stevens, Stefanie Powers, Troy Donahue, and Robert Conrad.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2012)

catching up on some more China Beach, season 2


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 16, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> Saw "John Carter" on a wim and was all prepared to hate it. Surprisingly didn't. Thought it was pretty good! Recommended!


I read most of the books years ago and the move did them justice. Thoroughly enjoyed the movie and hop it starts doing better at the box office as I'd love to see a sequel or two. With all the Tarzan movies made, and even The Land That Time Forgot movies in the 70s, it's surprising it took so long to make a movie from Burroughs John Carter series. But I guess they had to wait for movie technology to catch up to even begin to show the fantastic things in those books


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 17, 2012)

Agreed. I recently re-read all of the John Carter series (and have started in on the Pellucidar series...that would be a great one to make a movie out of, too!). All of Burrough's works are now public-domain, and can be downloaded (FREE!) in various formats from Gutenberg.org: All Books (sorted by popularity)


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 17, 2012)

Went and caught a showing of IMDb - John Carter (2012) with the wife today. I have to say, aside from one or two deviations, it stuck fairly close to the book. Really good movie, and seeing Lynn Collins in that slinky little number....wow!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2012)

Didn't even know about the John Carter Books but really enjoyed the movie.


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 18, 2012)

Written back in the late 1910's, through the 1920's. So keep that in mind when you read them. The subtle differences between 100 years of social changes, etc, really make themselves known at times.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 18, 2012)

RabidAlien said:


> Agreed. I recently re-read all of the John Carter series (and have started in on the Pellucidar series...that would be a great one to make a movie out of, too!). All of Burrough's works are now public-domain, and can be downloaded (FREE!) in various formats from Gutenberg.org: All Books (sorted by popularity)


They did make a Pellucidar movie in the the 70s "At the Earths Core" with Doug McClure and Caroline Munro. Terrible movie!.. I expected much better with Doug McClure in it after he was in the The Land That Time Forgot/The People That Time Forgot series, but the only redeeming feature was Caroline Munro's costumes and what they didn't cover.

Most of the Burroughs works are available for free as mp3 audio books at librivox.org which is an origination that had volunteers read books in the public domain. It's amazing what they have available for download, just about any public domain book you can think of. I've gotten just about every thing Burroughs has written along with Conan-Doyle, H.G. Wells, Twain, and many others. Makes a long commute to work go a lot faster.

Here's a link LibriVox


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks T-Bolt, I'd forgotten all about the ample charms of scream queen Caroline. Unfortunately we in the colonies can only look on jealously from afar as she sells off her memorabilia to her fans in the UK: 

Here is a post announcing a meet the fan moment at the end of March: I am posting for any of our Friends in the mother country who may wish to be our surrogates: 

from: Come and meet me in Birmingham | Caroline Munro Official Fansite

"Because I have downsized I no longer have a spare room where I stored all my photos and memorabilia. I am having a sale of all my old photos and memorabilia many of the items are original as well as the new stuff. Come along to a hotel in Solihull, Birmingham on Saturday 31st March between 6 - 8 pm and grab yourself a bargain or 2. Prices start from as little as £1 so there will definately be something for everyone. Please let me know on *[email protected]* if you'll be coming. I need to know by Friday 30th March as the hotel need to know numbers. To secure a place I need a £10 deposit which you can use towards anything you buy and then you will be told the Hotel and address. You can pay £10 into my Paypal account [email protected] or a cheque for £10 to Caroline Munro, P.O. Box 2589, London W1A 3NQ 
See you there!
*Caroline xxx*"

For those who care to take a stroll down memory lane, I've attached a mosaic of her including shots of her from Bond film appearance, one recent 2008 photo as well as a photo to demonstrate this forum thread remains about "past things with wings."  For me, she has always been a bit like walking _*nose art.*_ 

Correction: Last photo of winged head is NOT _Caroline Munro _in Star Crash but rather of _Sybil Danning_ in Battle Beyond the Stars.


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 18, 2012)

Hmm....I just wanna know...who's the lucky bloke with the silver-painted fingers who got to play Sybil Danning's bra?


...and where do I apply for that position?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 18, 2012)

Space Cowboys (2000) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 18, 2012)

RabidAlien said:


> Hmm....I just wanna know...who's the lucky bloke with the silver-painted fingers who got to play Sybil Danning's bra?
> 
> 
> ...and where do I apply for that position?



I signed up for that job yesterday!  But my fingers are REALLY tired (Its a lot to hold up!)... I need backup. You're hired.


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 19, 2012)

Three on a Couch (1966) - IMDb

Jerry Lewis, Janet Leigh, James Best.


Wheels


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 20, 2012)

Started to watch "Frozen Planet" with my wife and kids (ages 4 and 5)... Then had to turn it off because all the cute animals were getting eaten! WTF!?!


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 20, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> Started to watch "Frozen Planet" with my wife and kids (ages 4 and 5)... Then had to turn it off because all the cute animals were getting eaten! WTF!?!



 Sorry I can't help it.. Been there.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 20, 2012)

"The Pacific", Parts 1 and 2

Steve


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 20, 2012)

Secrets of the Deep, episode 2: 'Black Friday' - with recovery of parts of the allied Beaufighters from Førde Fjord, Norway.
Excellent documentary about the allied attack - Black Friday - on the german destroyer Z33, who was seeking shelter in Førde Fiord, Norway, in 1945, and the discovery of several of the Beaufighters both on land and in the fiord.

Black Friday (1945) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://www.404squadron.com/blackfriday.html


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 20, 2012)

ToughOmbre said:


> "The Pacific", Parts 1 and 2
> 
> Steve



I found it to be both very sobering, and very different in content and style than its ETO counterpart: *Band of Brothers*...



BikerBabe said:


> Secrets of the Deep, episode 2: 'Black Friday' - with recovery of parts of the allied Beaufighters from Førde Fjord, Norway.
> Excellent documentary about the allied attack - Black Friday - on the german destroyer Z33, who was seeking shelter in Førde Fiord, Norway, in 1945, and the discovery of several of the Beaufighters both on land and in the fiord.
> 
> Black Friday (1945) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Thanks BB, Was not familiar with the mission. I'll look to see if I can find the episode video posted on line


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2012)

The Walking Dead Season 1 I like it!


----------



## rochie (Mar 21, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> The Walking Dead Season 1 I like it!


on to season 2 hear Wayne, it is a great show !
me

Senna, Fantastic
Fast Five, Terrible
The Rite, Pretty good


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 21, 2012)

_Walking Dead_, season 2... is sooooo depressing and bloody

And then there's _Spartacus Veangance_... sooooo depressing and bloody 

I watch MC's _Greatest Tank Battles_ _Big Bang Theory_ to lighten my mood.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2012)

into season 2 now Karl, downloaded it eps 1-2 last night 3-5 tonight!


----------



## MacArther (Mar 23, 2012)

oldcrowcv63 said:


> _Walking Dead_, season 2... is sooooo depressing and bloody
> 
> And then there's _Spartacus Veangance_... sooooo depressing and bloody
> 
> I watch MC's _Greatest Tank Battles_ _Big Bang Theory_ to lighten my mood.



Any idea if "Greatest Tank Battles" is available for purchase anywhere?

Highschool of the Dead episodes 3-4....Awesome anime, although its a bit disconcerting that the heavy set kid is almost me verbatim.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 23, 2012)

MacArther said:


> Any idea if "Greatest Tank Battles" is available for purchase anywhere?



Dunno, but expect it is availble for sale in video form off histry channel web site...Many episodes are also available on u-tube as well....


----------



## imalko (Mar 23, 2012)

Spartacus: Blood And Sand


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 23, 2012)

Ancient Aliens. We play a game, every time they say "Ancient Alien Theorists believe", you do a shot. 
Every time they use an open ended question, like, "Is it possible that...?", or "Could Ancient Aliens have...?", you drink a beer.
Great show.


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow....and the winner is the person who's still semi-awake after the first 5 minutes of the show? LOL


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2012)

Spartacus vengeance ep 8 more twists and turns....and other stuff!

plus 2 more walking Dead.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 24, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> Ancient Aliens. We play a game, every time they say "Ancient Alien Theorists believe", you do a shot.
> Every time they use an open ended question, like, "Is it possible that...?", or "Could Ancient Aliens have...?", you drink a beer.
> Great show.



ML- You've broken the code: How does a rationale human watch History channel UFO shows (and other equally far fetched 'history' notions) and not become violent? Thank you for sharing.

Oh back to the thread: _*Deckchair Danny*_: a quirky Australian film about a guy who launches himself into the stratosphere using a bunch of what appear to be party balloons. An entertaining variation on _*The Majestic *_except that the hapless hero has not fogotten his identity so much as wanting to forge a new one.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 24, 2012)

Who started the nasty rumor that I was rational?


----------



## muscogeemike (Mar 24, 2012)

I’ve been watching re-runs of The Game of Thrones (last episode the 25th) and I’m hooked. I’ve always been a fan of Sean Bean but only started watching it when I found out that Peter Dinklage was also in it. I also really enjoyed Mark Addy.

New season starts in April - best thing on HBO since Deadwood.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 25, 2012)

muscogeemike said:


> I’ve been watching re-runs of The Game of Thrones (last episode the 25th) and I’m hooked. I’ve always been a fan of Sean Bean but only started watching it when I found out that Peter Dinklage was also in it. I also really enjoyed Mark Addy.
> 
> New season starts in April - best thing on HBO since Deadwood.



Yes, I am actually enjoying the TV show more than the books which some wags describe as _*an epic in search of an editor*_. Dinklage/Tyrion appears more and more to be the main character. Of course Bean and Addy were excellent in the first season as are a host of supporting not as well knowns (over here at least).

It's a shame the TV series cut a sequence from the book where Tyrion/Dinklage attempts to engage in a duel with the master at arms: humorless Alliser Thorne (played by actor Owen Teale), on a table top with a small crab fork. It was a scream!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2012)

can't wait for the next series of Game of Thrones....less than a week away now...

The remaining 3 eps of Walking Dead season 2.....an interesting finish....look forward to more later in the year!


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 25, 2012)

oldcrowcv63 said:


> Yes, I am actually enjoying the TV show more than the books which some wags describe as _*an epic in search of an editor*_. Dinklage/Tyrion appears more and more to be the main character. Of course Bean and Addy were excellent in the first season as are a host of supporting not as well knowns (over here at least).
> 
> It's a shame the TV series cut a sequence from the book where Tyrion/Dinklage attempts to engage in a duel with the master at arms: humorless Alliser Thorne (played by actor Owen Teale), on a table top with a small crab fork. It was a scream!



I thoroughly enjoyed the books, myself. They're refreshingly "real", in that the main character does not miraculously survive and defeat the evil-glowing-eyeball-lord-of-all-darkness simply by "finding" some magical <noun> that is the only thing that can defeat the evil-glowing-eyeball-lord-of-all-darkness, of which the evil-glowing-eyeball-lord-of-all-darkness was fully aware and also of which the evil-glowing-eyeball-lord-of-all-darkness did not destroy beforehand. His characters are human. His heroes have flaws, and he's not afraid to take a major character and kill him/her off. Its a classic good-vs-evil series, with lines blurring between good and evil and a LOT of grey-ish shadows thrown in between the two. I can't wait for the second season to start!


----------



## javlin (Mar 25, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> The Walking Dead Season 1 I like it!



Thats me to Wayne did not think I get into a Zom series but it's more about the trials and tribulations of the group then zombie killing by far.Season 2 was better than the first I think something new in season 3 with a state penitentary(sp?)


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 25, 2012)

RabidAlien said:


> I the main character does not miraculously survive and defeat the _*evil-glowing-eyeball-lord-of-all-darkness*_



Odd, that's exactly what my kids call me.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 26, 2012)

into Rescue Me season 1 now, this too is a good show!


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 26, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> into Rescue Me season 1 now, this too is a good show!



Yes, like watching a _comic_ train wreck... Difficult to look away, difficult not to laugh at the unfolding disaster. Similarly: _Shameless _and _Californication._


----------



## Torch (Mar 26, 2012)

Watched "Woman in Berlin", German with English subtitles. Story of Berlin when the Russians moved in near the end of WW2 and what the women went thru, not a pretty story but probably very true.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2012)

oldcrowcv63 said:


> Yes, like watching a _comic_ train wreck... Difficult to look away, difficult not to laugh at the unfolding disaster.



I think your right watching more now! eps 6-8


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 27, 2012)

"19 kids and Counting". 
Is it just me, or are these people seriously insane?


----------



## DBII (Mar 27, 2012)

Picked up Victory at Sea dvd for $2.50.  and started watching last night.

DBII


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 27, 2012)

Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb (1964) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 28, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> "19 kids and Counting".
> Is it just me, or are these people seriously insane?



Wish I could take credit for the following: "It's a vagina, not a clown car!"


----------



## MacArther (Mar 28, 2012)

Highschool Of The Dead: episodes 5-6....goood stuff.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 28, 2012)

The Password Is Courage (1962) - IMDb



> A British officer, captured by the Germans, tries everything he can to escape. In the process, amongst many other adventures he gets awarded the Iron Cross !! Based on a true story.


Only saw part of it but I would like to see the whole movie since what I saw was pretty good.


Wheels


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 29, 2012)

Sounds cool Wheels, reminds me of a similar viened era'd film about a German POW trying to escape U.K, in which he was shot while trying to start up a new Spit' Vb or IXe to ride back home...

Recently watched....

Hellsing Ultimate I - IV, 17/20 anime; Graphic amounts of blood n guts, girstle, bone slinters, secret societies, vampires and the resurgeant (SS/Millenium) vampiric 'Die Letztes Bataillon', plus 13mm longslide pistols a mysterious (and positively ecstatic at times) character called Alucard. 

Thor, 16/20, Hwood Marvel are starting to get used to making good comic book stories/extrapilations convert to the screen  Liked the space age slant to the "Saga's" of Asatru, even if it seems they haven't aged since humanity lost contact (storywise I mean), and yet repeat as anew, themselves, the plot of our version of their legend.

Green Lantern, 16/20, as above, seems a little more comedic throuout than other Marvels (pun intended), but good overall with strong Aesop's Fable towards the end, its its cgi gfx are an art to themselves almost.

Incredible Hulk, 14/20, " ", close to main theme/storyline of The Hulk comics, infinately better than the Hwood one from early 2000's, tho' I feel Blonski's (spelling?) eventual form is a little too 'Chaos Marine' looking - maybe GW should sue... (joking).

How Did Cooking Make Us Human, 17/20, Doc', food for thought about the conceptual thought that food made us how we are.

Unkown, 16/20, excellent.

The Grey, 18/20, seeing this before your next flight will make you jumpy, more so if your flying over snowy mountains /or Canada...  - love the Apha Grey and the way his/its character body language is portrayed... Not so sure that a small pack would act so 'individually' as depicted - methinks this is for scaring people who believe that what they see on screen/tv is the total truth, and for anti-wolf reintroduction brigade to use as 'evidence'.


----------



## MacArther (Mar 29, 2012)

razor1uk said:


> Hellsing Ultimate I - IV, 17/20 anime; Graphic amounts of blood n guts, girstle, bone slinters, secret societies, vampires and the resurgeant (SS/Millenium) vampiric 'Die Letztes Bataillon', plus 13mm longslide pistols a mysterious (and positively ecstatic at times) character called Alucard.



Hellsing=WIN!!!

By the way, reverse Alucard's name to see who he is....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2012)

Rest of season 1 of rescue me over the last couple of nights....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2012)

Jurrasic Park on Blu Ray


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 31, 2012)

*Sunset *with Bruce Willis as *Tom Mix *and James Garner as *Wyatt Earp*. Latter day cowboy murder mystery. Cool depiction of two larger-than-life iconic figures by two good actors. As a kid, I had all kinds of *Tom Mix *gear: Drinking mug, clothes, toys.


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 31, 2012)

IMDb - Watchmen (2009)

Still a great movie!


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 31, 2012)

RabidAlien said:


> IMDb - Watchmen (2009)
> 
> Still a great movie!



RA, you inspired a new poll:

I can't resist watching reruns of Watchmen because of:

1. The philosophically dark view of human nature 
2. Carla Gugino and Malin Akerman's great costumes 
3. The really interesting antihero character Rorschach 
4. Jack Earle Haley's performance as Rorschach 
5. The interesting alternate history 8)
6. Reasons of my own that are too dark to reveal 
7. Other


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2012)

Super 15 rugby, the North-South South African derby between Cape Town and Pretoria. An awesome game.


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 31, 2012)

Rorschach, of course! Loved his character!!! Malin Ackerman doesn't really "do it" for me, but her costume (or lack thereof)...!


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 31, 2012)

Urotsukidoji, Legend Of The Overfiend Legend Of The Demon Womb; anime, daemonic adult horror, - watched it again last night; it's been bloody years since I saw it (on VHS) around in '94-ish. Classic anime horror, more blood than a vampires ball, guts n' internals giant demonic beings laying waste to Shinjuku with tentacles being used in typically MOE-ways etc.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 1, 2012)

Gonna try to work through my 'Thin Man' box set today. First off is The Thin Man....


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Apr 1, 2012)

tonight: 1st episode of Game of Thrones 2nd season (extended feaure film)


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 1, 2012)

Garrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh!!!!! We no longer have HBO. I'm so frikkin jealous!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2012)

British Touring Cars from Brands Hatch.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 1, 2012)

Saw "Bridesmaids" last night. The food poisoning scene HAS to rate as one of the funniest in movie history!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2012)

Some more eps of China Beach.....

looking forward to Game of Thrones season 2!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 2, 2012)

The Italian Job (2003)

Charlize Theron.........What's not to like?

Steve


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 2, 2012)

Robotech - The Macross Saga (Episodes 1 - 3, so far); anime, early mid 80's US adaption based upon the original Macross.


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 2, 2012)

CLASSIC!!! I loved those half-plane-half-robot Guardians...Sentinels? Something like that. Awesome stuff!


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Apr 2, 2012)

Re-watched first GoT episode tonight. Perfect casting of Davos Seaworth (new Character). Cersei takes on everyone: Cersei vs Tyrion, Cercei vs Little-Finger, Cersei vs Joffrey. She ends the night 1 surprising win 2 losses. Jaime checks Rob's Dire Wolf for tonsillitus.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2012)

Spartacus Vengeance final 2 eps 9 and 10 great finish!


----------



## MacArther (Apr 3, 2012)

RabidAlien said:


> CLASSIC!!! I loved those half-plane-half-robot Guardians...Sentinels? Something like that. Awesome stuff!



Valkyrie is what I believe they were called.

Dogfights: Desert Aces


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 3, 2012)

Got up to 10th Epsode now of Robotech - The Macross Saga (name of season 1). Yes MacArther sir, the Stonewell/Bellcom/Shinnakasu VF-1J Veritech or commonly called 'Valkyrie'.
VF-1 Valkyrie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://members.fortunecity.com/snowparang/fighter2.gif


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2012)

Game of Thrones Season 2 Episode 1.


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 3, 2012)

Right on!  Yeah, still loved the looks of those things....actually played a LAM (Land-Air Mech) in a BattleMech board-game RPG series for a while...drove the other guys nuts, because I could zoom just about anywhere on the board that I wanted to go, and while I didn't have much in the way of powerful weaponry, a ton of small hits add up over time. Just had to be sure I didn't get hit in return, those things had NO armor worth mentioning!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 3, 2012)

oldcrowcv63 said:


> *Sunset *with Bruce Willis as *Tom Mix *and James Garner as *Wyatt Earp*. Latter day cowboy murder mystery. Cool depiction of two larger-than-life iconic figures by two good actors. As a kid, I had all kinds of *Tom Mix *gear: Drinking mug, clothes, toys.


Definitely would watch that one again. 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2012)

My son has the Robotech Series on DVD...must watch it again some time...

Great episode of China Beach....I do like this series!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 5, 2012)

Pretty Poison (1968) - IMDb
Anthony Perkins and Tuesday Weld.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2012)

Strike Back really enjoyed this. 

Strike Back (TV series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Mstcnc (Apr 6, 2012)

Iron Sky


----------



## rochie (Apr 6, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> Spartacus Vengeance final 2 eps 9 and 10 great finish!


saw episode 10 last night, love this show


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2012)

rochie said:


> saw episode 10 last night, love this show



totally agree Karl!


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 7, 2012)

Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy (2011) - IMDb


----------



## rochie (Apr 7, 2012)

Gnomey said:


> Game of Thrones Season 2 Episode 1.


heard good things about that Hugh, am changing to Sky at new house so will have Sky Atlantic so will try and catch series 1
also fancy broadwalk empire and blue bloods from same channel


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 7, 2012)

Actually been watching it for the last month, but last night finished the Winds of War/War and Remembrance mini series I got for my birthday. 48 hours in all! It really puts the events of the was in a perspective, and even though Mitchem was really too old for the part, no one could have done it better.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 7, 2012)

Dodgeball: A True Underdog Story (2004) - IMDb


----------



## Njaco (Apr 8, 2012)

"Hell's Angels" by Howard Hughes. This has got to be some of the best aerial/ battle photography ever in the movies.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thor...
Not that impressed! Spoke too good English!


----------



## imalko (Apr 8, 2012)

Spartacus: Blood And Sand, season 1 finale


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2012)

IPL Twenty20 Cricket and some Super 15 rugby (which was yesterday).

Bits and pieces of the Masters as well.


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 8, 2012)

Immortals (2011) - IMDb Not bad. Not great, but not bad.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2012)

Audie Murphy Western! The Guns of Fort Petticoat


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2012)

Season 2 eps of Rescue Me this week up to 11


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 11, 2012)

IMDb - The Private Navy of Sgt. O'Farrell (1968)
Bob Hope
Phyllis Diller


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2012)

Titanic special in 3D.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2012)

Super Rugby. Bulls vs Lions, Cheetahs vs Chiefs and Stormers vs Crusaders. Good day of rugby.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 14, 2012)

"Mystery Science Theatre 3000" marathon


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 14, 2012)

Green Lantern (2011) - IMDb Still not a bad movie. Not the worst superhero comic remake I've seen.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2012)

On the 100th Anniversary, decided to run with Titanic


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2012)

Formula 1 Chinese Grand Prix...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 15, 2012)

Will Success Spoil Rock Hunter? (1957) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 15, 2012)

Watched Quigley Down Under (1990) - IMDb again today. Man...that movie is chock full of quotes! "I said I never had much use for one. Never said I didn't know how to use it."


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2012)

RabidAlien said:


> Watched Quigley Down Under (1990) - IMDb again today. Man...that movie is chock full of quotes! "I said I never had much use for one. Never said I didn't know how to use it."


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 16, 2012)

"Cabin in the Woods" - Interesting twist on the horror/slasher pic. Should have avoided it though because I'm not fresh out of high school!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2012)

Titanic Special The Final word withbJames Cameron, shedding new light on what happened, very interesting !


----------



## Torch (Apr 17, 2012)

Saw "Life as We Know it", romantic comedy which scared the crap out of the wife and I, It's about a couple(godparents) who get the baby girl of parents that were killed in a car wreck. The reason we were scared is that if my bnlaw and snlaw die we get a 8yr old terror of a nephew. Please oh Please live!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 17, 2012)

IMDb - Two and a Half Men (TV Series 2003 -*)


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2012)

China beach eps...


----------



## rochie (Apr 18, 2012)

Homeland, been pretty good so far


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2012)

Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows (2011) - IMDb


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 20, 2012)

Hunger Games


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2012)

haven't seen Game of Shadows yet Hugh what did you think?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2012)

Most Extreme Airports....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 22, 2012)

Movie made in New Zealand called "Black Sheep"; about two brothers, one, a sheep-ophobic, and the other, a mad scientist type creating killer mutant sheep.
I think that about says it all.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2012)

Just picked up a 3 movie DVD for $5

"The Bridge At Remagen"
"633 Squadron"
"The Devil's Brigade"


----------



## MacArther (Apr 22, 2012)

Njaco said:


> Just picked up a 3 movie DVD for $5
> 
> "The Bridge At Remagen"
> "633 Squadron"
> "The Devil's Brigade"



Where the heck are you finding these awesome DVD deals?
Watched Greatest Tank Battles: El Alamien (now on Itunes...YAYYYYYY!)


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 22, 2012)

MacArther said:


> Where the heck are you finding these awesome DVD deals?
> Watched Greatest Tank Battles: El Alamien (now on Itunes...YAYYYYYY!)



Check Target's movie section, they've started throwing together these 4-pack movies for $9, sometimes you can find them on the $5 endcaps. Sams/Costco sometimes have some good bundle deals, as well.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 23, 2012)

Like Rabid said, Target has some great movie combios. Wal-Mart also has a $5 bin that you really have to troll through.


----------



## MacArther (Apr 23, 2012)

To be fair, I also picked up Red Dawn and a few other 80's "classics" in a bundle pack for $6...but that was near a Target check-out.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2012)

Action in the north Atlantic Humpry Bogart


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2012)

Game of Thrones Episode 4 of season 2.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 28, 2012)

Gnomey said:


> Game of Thrones Episode 4 of season 2.



My Son says it's great, haven't started watching it yet...

meanwhile season 3 eps of Rescue Me


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2012)

Enjoying a lot so far Wayne, meant to get even better as season 2 progresses.

Watched the IPL today (Kolkata vs Bangalore) and Super Rugby (Cheetahs vs Highlanders).


----------



## Hotntot (Apr 28, 2012)

Das Boot - the directors cut. Recorded it recently and got round to watching it the other day. Seen it before, of course, but this this time the wife got into it too. Quite extroadinary. Great watch - there's even more tension in the original series...


----------



## war eagle (Apr 28, 2012)

Just watched the hurt locker max respect to those IED defusers takes some bottle!.


----------



## Hotntot (Apr 28, 2012)

Another good watch.


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 28, 2012)

war eagle said:


> Just watched the hurt locker max respect to those IED defusers takes some bottle!.



Excellent movie. I loved the part at the end, where he's standing in the grocery store with his wife and kid, and she sends him to grab cereal...he's standing there, staring at an entire aisle....folks back home really have NO idea what true hardship is like.


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2012)

Games of Thrones Season 2 Episode 5

and


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtA8QihzQls_


----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2012)

Couple of catch up episodes of NCIS LA


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2012)

American Reunion (2012) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2012)

Above and Beyond Robert Taylor as Col. Paul Tibbetts...you know ENOLA GAY


----------



## RabidAlien (May 6, 2012)

IMDb - Haywire (2011) Short summary: don't waste your time. Classic case of "plot thinner than a Victoria Secret undies model, and containing more holes and loose ends than a hobo's socks". Throw a bunch of big-ticket A-list actors in there to draw crowds, and hope that nobody notices the crappy directing and writing. I don't think there were two plot elements that meshed seamlessly in the entire movie, and not one gratuitous boob-flash to try to make it worth my time. That's just criminal.


----------



## MacArther (May 6, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> Couple of catch up episodes of NCIS LA


YEEAAAAHHH!

Watched End of Evangelion at the behest of a friend...that same friend is going to die sometime this week....


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2012)

2 awesome games of IPL Twenty20 cricket. In the second game AB De Villiers was just insane, smacked the best fast bowler in the world for a 90m (100ft) six off a ball that was pretty much a yorker. Even the bowler himself and a smile and a laugh about it, it was the ridiculous.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 6, 2012)

Dang, that's amazing! Just when I started to think you were typing "English"...then "cricket" was mentioned....and it all went Sanskrit. How'd you do it?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2012)

_Fast Five..._

Time wasted of my life, that I'll never get back!


----------



## Njaco (May 7, 2012)

Just watched a docu that was amazing! 

‘Every Day Is A Holiday’

For POW-Turned-Doctor, ‘Every Day Is A Holiday’ | Here Now

As a 19 year-old Chinese Malay serving in the British Royal Air Force during World War II, Paul Loong was captured by the Japanese and did hard labor for three years in a prisoner of war camp. He promised himself that if he survived the camp, “every day would be a holiday.” Paul went through great lengths to become an American citizen during a time when only 105 Chinese immigrants per year were permitted to gain citizenship. He became a merchant marine, because the laws at the time allowed anyone who served aboard a U.S. ship for five years to become citizens. But that fell through. So Paul enlisted in the U.S. Army, and went on to fight another war in Korea. After serving in the 25th ID 89th Tank Company - http://books.google.com/books?id=_u...GAQ6AEwCTgK#v=onepage&q=paul y. loong&f=false - and surviving Korea, he still wasn't accepted for citizenship. About to be deported, he was to get a NJ Congressman to petition the Congress and grant him citizenship in 1955 - Page:United States Statutes at Large Volume 69.djvu/28 - Wikisource. He then used the GI Bill to study to become a doctor in Bologna, Italy and return to the US to be a doctor at the Veterans Hospital in New Jersey. An amazing journey and life. In the docu he returns to the prison camp and to see an 88 yr old man race to see the camp site is heart rending. Excellent 1 hour of my life!


----------



## N4521U (May 7, 2012)

Wow, nothing as inspiring as that!

Warhorse, great movie.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 8, 2012)

into season 4 of Rescue Me


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2012)

Episode 6 of Season 2 of Game of Thrones...


----------



## Messy1 (May 8, 2012)

Saw The Avengers Saturday morning. Great movie! Very satisfied. Plan on seeing the movie again!


----------



## drgondog (May 9, 2012)

Messy1 said:


> Saw The Avengers Saturday morning. Great movie! Very satisfied. Plan on seeing the movie again!



Ditto - The scene of the Hulk stopping Loki in mid sentence and expressing his disappointment regarding Loki's supercilious attitude was 'priceless' - one of the greatest action hero scenes of all time.

I'm still laughing my ass off.


----------



## Njaco (May 9, 2012)

Hey Mess, is it better to see the pre-quels before seeing "Avengers"? I noticed (and my hunch was confirmed) that the last few years movies like "Ironman", "Capt America", "Thor", etc., were out in theatres, obviously leading up to this pic.


----------



## Messy1 (May 10, 2012)

It would definitely help out with this storyline, but if you are or were a Marvel comic fan and know the basic history of these characters, you should be fine with just seeing the Avengers on its own. It's a great movie, and I plan to see it again. Ditto Bill! I was pleasantly surprised at the Hulks involvement and position in this movie. Made him a viable part of the action!


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2012)

Good game of IPL Twenty20 cricket, getting towards the end of the tournament so matches are much tighter affairs which makes them better to watch.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 12, 2012)

Red Tails left my baggage at the door....and enjoyed it for what it was.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 12, 2012)

Rented Underworld: Awakening (2012) - IMDb and watched it last night, still a really good series (made all the more better by utilizing Kate Beckinsale in tight leather!). Left the door wiiiiiide open for an ongoing series.

Also picked up an Australian movie, Tomorrow, When the War Began (2010) - IMDb, which is based on a series of books by John Mardson (never read any of em, myself). Good movie, you can tell the author saw (and liked) Red Dawn (1984) - IMDb as a kid. Its pretty much the same story, in Australia, without the Wolverines.

(on a side note....apparently the lack-of-creativity crowd in Bollockswood has come up with another lack of creativity, and have remade IMDb - Red Dawn (2012). Its coming out in November, and instead of Russian-backed Cuban troops, we're invaded by North Korea. All I gots to say is....they'd BETTER not screw up this remake and overload it with CGI and a cheese-grater plot (full of holes). Respect the classics!!!


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2012)

The Avengers (2012) - IMDb


----------



## Lucky13 (May 12, 2012)

Cabaret!
NOT a musical fan, but....winning 8 Oscars!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 15, 2012)

Chinese Movie Warriors of Heaven and Earth enjoyed it!


----------



## Njaco (May 15, 2012)

Just foolin' around on the PC this lazy morning with the TV on in the background and........"Easy Rider" is on, to be followed by "The Last Detail". Nice way to start the day!


----------



## Geedee (May 15, 2012)

War Horse. Truthfully....not that impressed and quite a bit bored considering the hype, but the missus liked it and my daughter was in tears...three times. Does that mean I'm a callous hard bastid ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 15, 2012)

Yes Gary, yes it does...


----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2012)

It isn't that bad Gary, that being said the play is better. Teared up more in the play than the film... 

Last watched Episode 6 of Season 2 of Game of the Thrones, enjoying it so far, getting into the meat and grit of this season now which is good.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 16, 2012)

haven't started Game of Thrones yet hug, but my son says it's been great so far, I'm gonna wait till I have all 10...


----------



## Njaco (May 16, 2012)

Geedee said:


> War Horse. Truthfully....not that impressed and quite a bit bored considering the hype, but the missus liked it and my daughter was in tears...three times. Does that mean I'm a callous hard bastid ?



Hey, I cried watching "Babe".


"That'll do, pig."


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 16, 2012)

Same here. Also cried during "Armagedon" and "Field of Dreams". Why the hell am I admitting this? Idiot!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 16, 2012)

Nostalgia roadtrip again, The Goonies....


----------



## Gnomey (May 16, 2012)

Finally got around to watching: Senna (2010) - IMDb

Truly excellent, very well done and gripping all the way to the end (which you know is coming).


----------



## RabidAlien (May 19, 2012)

Had some photo cancellations today, so the wife and I (since we had already dropped off the kiddo) decided to take a rare movie day for ourselves. Caught a double-header:

First up was The Avengers (2012) - IMDb. AWE-FRIKKIN-SOME! And stick around for the credits...the sequel is gonna ROCK!!!

After a break for lunch, we caught The Hunger Games (2012) - IMDb, which was surprisingly good, although with a fairly predictable end (kinda like the Harry Potter series, ya don't really expect too many "Usual Suspects" twists in teen-books). Still, some good acting, choreography, directing, etc. I'll catch the sequels to these, too.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 20, 2012)

NCAA Lacrosse games Maryland v Johns Hopkins and Denver v Loyola


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2012)

great Football match Adelaide v Carlton yesterday...


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 21, 2012)

RabidAlien said:


> First up was The Avengers (2012) - IMDb. AWE-FRIKKIN-SOME! And stick around for the credits...the sequel is gonna ROCK!!!



Saw it also with the wife. Pretty awesome. Been a while since I was at a movie that had that much crowd reaction. Nice to see!


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2012)

Game of Thrones Season 2 Episode 8. Things really heating up now, enjoying it so far.


----------



## Torch (May 22, 2012)

Saw "Mother" Korean thriller(English subtitles). Little slow in the begining,typical foreigh movie with a strange ending.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2012)

On my backlog of NCIS of 8 episodes, watching 3-4 back to back....


----------



## imalko (May 23, 2012)

Re-watching Star Trek The Next Generation, currently midway through season 3.


----------



## Messy1 (May 23, 2012)

imalko said:


> Re-watching Star Trek The Next Generation, currently midway through season 3.


When N.G. first came on tv, in Des Moines, it was only on Sunday nights after the 10 news. Made for many a long day Monday at school, but I usually tried to catch the show! Still a great show.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 24, 2012)

NCAA lacrosse Duke kicking Colgates butt 17-6


----------



## razor1uk (May 24, 2012)

Marvel - Avenger Assemble 
IMHO = 15/20
Better than I thought it could've been, although to me; I think Hawkeye gets allowed 'back onboard' too quick. Finally get to see Thor do his more traditional mytholgical 'signature' moves - spinning his hammer to fly, create thunderheads to charge/bolt from etc.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2012)

last couple of episodes of NCIS for the season...BIG finish!


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2012)

F1 Monaco qualifying and some Super Rugby...


----------



## Njaco (May 26, 2012)

Just watching a cool docu.....

"The Last Ridge: The US 10th Mountain Division in WWII"

The Last Ridge Documentary


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 27, 2012)

_Amigo_ - about the US in the Philipines during the Spanish American War.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 27, 2012)

John Carter


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 27, 2012)

Too Young the Hero - The true story of Calvin Graham who at the age of twelve, but looking quite a lot older, succeeded in joining the navy during World War II. In spite of his young age, he received a purple hart for his bravery in the battle of Guadalcanal.

It was quite good actually.


----------



## Tangopilot89 (May 27, 2012)

Gnomey said:


> Finally got around to watching: Senna (2010) - IMDb
> 
> Truly excellent, very well done and gripping all the way to the end (which you know is coming).



Ayrton Senna was, in my opinion, the greatest Formula 1 driver ever. Period. 

Latest film I watched was Wild Hogs (2007) - IMDb Put a smile on my face - so many laugh-out-loud moments! 

Andy


----------



## Lucky13 (May 27, 2012)

Ghost Fleet of Bikini Atoll...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2012)

final 2 episodes of China Beach, been watching this over the past couple of months...really enjoyed this series....


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2012)

4th day of the 2nd test of the West Indies vs England in the cricket (happened to be the last day as England won to take an unassailable lead in the series)...


----------



## GrauGeist (May 28, 2012)

Sahara! With bogart...you just can't beat the classics!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 28, 2012)

Merry Christmas Mr. Lawrence One of the oddest war movies I've ever seen.


----------



## Wildcat (May 29, 2012)

First two episodes of Baa Baa black sheep


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2012)

Asian Champions League Adelaide v Gamba Osaka


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 29, 2012)

Finally got the see Captain America. Liked it actually!


----------



## RabidAlien (May 29, 2012)

Finally watched Red Tails (2012) - IMDb. If you are willing to suspend (ie...forcefully hold it down, tie it with some hefty tie-down straps, bolt an iron lid on it, and weld it into place) disbelief, its not a bad action movie. If you're willing to look past the generally crappy acting and thin plot and angsty hero-types, its not a bad movie. If you're willing to ignore the fact that 90% of the movie is a CGI love-fest (seriously...when two planes land within mere yards of each other, and its obvious that the second one is a copy/paste of the first one and lands with synchronized precision to make a BlueAngels pilot weep...), its not a bad movie. If you're blind in one eye and have the other closed, its not a bad movie.

All that being said....I failed at most of the above. I did manage to keep my eyes open for the movie, but it was difficult. WW2 movie, yes. Will I buy it? Nope.


----------



## Messy1 (May 30, 2012)

Sad to agree with you RA! I watched it on pay per view Saturday night. Was not expecting much, and Redtails did not fail to deliver! How hard is it to make a serious, WW2 aviation movie in the same vein as Saving Private Ryan, or BoB? Something close to realistic?


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2012)

Game of Thrones Season 2 Episode 9.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2012)

lookin' forward to watching Game of Thrones Hugh waiting for the final episode then into 'em


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 2, 2012)

Same here!

Recorded Hatfields & McCoys (TV Series 2012) - IMDb last weekend, watched the first episode tonight. EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2012)

Eps of season 5 Rescue Me....i like this show....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2012)

2 games of Super rugby. Lions vs Sharks followed by Bulls vs Stormers, 2 good games.


----------



## futuredogfight (Jun 2, 2012)

Cold Case


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 3, 2012)

Finished watching Hatfields & McCoys (TV Series 2012) - IMDb, and gotta say....FRIKKIN EPIC!!! Not for kids, but if you're a gun-nut, you'll definitely love this one!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 3, 2012)

Bought 2 DVDs last weekend for $8...

:The Godfather: Pt 1"
"The Bourne Supremecy"

Completes my 'Bourne' triology and now I can start on the 'Godfather' triology!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2012)

The Queen's Jubilee pageant on the Thames and some of the Tennis from Paris.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 4, 2012)

Well, well, well.....aren't we oh so very posh and snotty nose in the weather upper class! 

Two episodes of Father Ted and Snipers: Bulletproof....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2012)

71 into the fire ....rather enjoyed this!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2012)

Andy Murray's game from the Tennis in Roland Garros, Paris.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2012)

The Devils Brigade William Holden and the late Richard Dawson asmall part...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 5, 2012)

MIB....


----------



## rochie (Jun 5, 2012)

Prometheus, loved it


----------



## Njaco (Jun 5, 2012)

rochie said:


> Prometheus, loved it



on par with 'Alien'?


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 5, 2012)

rochie said:


> Prometheus, loved it


Yes, comparable to Alien/Aliens?


----------



## Njaco (Jun 5, 2012)

a guilty pleasure....

"NFL's History of the Philadelphia Eagles"


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2012)

Game of Thrones Season 2 Episode 10. Bloody brilliant, can't wait for season 3.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 5, 2012)

Gnomey said:


> Game of Thrones Season 2 Episode 10. Bloody brilliant, can't wait for season 3.



Is that the last of the season? Or are there more?


----------



## N4521U (Jun 6, 2012)

Dresdon.................. on TV the other night..
Holey moley....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 6, 2012)

RabidAlien said:


> Is that the last of the season? Or are there more?



Only 10 episodes!

William Holden The bridges at Toko-Ri


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2012)

An old favourite....633 Squadron!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 7, 2012)

Classic!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> Only 10 episodes!



Yeah wish they were longer series and more often. 10 episodes a year just isn't enough. Could do with be longer episodes too...



Wayne Little said:


> An old favourite....633 Squadron!



A classic indeed.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 8, 2012)

Apocalyto


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2012)

F1 practices from Montreal.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 8, 2012)

Doing some Spitfire research, so... the clasic Battle of Britain.
Always a good watch!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2012)

F1 Qualifying and South Africa vs England in the rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2012)

Prometheus liked this very much!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 9, 2012)

Mosquito Squadron


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> Mosquito Squadron



Was looking for that when I watched 633 Squadron, couldnt find it...


----------



## Njaco (Jun 10, 2012)

"Prometheus"

Sorry guys, I thought it sucked.

The storyline was great but the application was bad. Definately Ridley Scott's worst movie. There were so many subplots and plot items that were never forwarded in the movie. So David finds slime on a panel - so what? Everything else is black ooze!!! And can somebody explain to me why 17 strangers would get on a spaceship, stuck in cryo-sleep for two years with no clue what the mission is or where they are going???? who does that? Poor just poor. And do we really need background music for every scene of every minute throughout the whole movie??

Don't get me wrong. I love the storyline and its connection with "Alien" et. al. but it feels like they filmed everything in 2 days - "ohhh lets do this, quick, now this, ohhhh now this..."

Highly, highly disappointed. And for the record: I love the "Alien " franchise (minus "AVP"), I love Ridley Scott, I love Walter Hill (who also wrote and produced "Alien" with Dan O'Bannon and also directed some great movies like "Southern Comfort").


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2012)

F1 Canadian Grand Prix...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 10, 2012)

Njaco said:


> "Prometheus"
> 
> Sorry guys, I thought it sucked.
> 
> ...




I would have to agree, but I didn't think the movie sucked per se, it's just I was overly excited to see something that it wasn't...and was maybe lead to believe it was by the previews. That being said if you go to IMDB and read a bit up on the questions posted it begins to make a little more sense. But I would have to say it was too filled with red herrings...and I was disappointed.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 11, 2012)

There were too many inconsitancies for my taste.

As an example:

As they are roaming across the landscape looking for a place to land, they see the straight roadway in front of the temple/tower/ant hill. Nowhere did anybody say "Lets explore that". Ok, let that slide - but when they go outside, its hellbent for leather to the temple/tower/ant hill. Who the 'ell does that on a strange, new world?? Don't you cautiously step your foot out, say "One small step...." and start seeing if James Arness is hiding behind a rock before racing 200 miles to the first McDonalds in Space????

Another movie where if Mr. Scott took a week off to relax in Aruba then took six months to go over the script it would be an awesome movie. Thats where my beef is. A good movie that could have been great.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 11, 2012)

Globe Trekker, this time they were visiting a few WWII Pacific battle locations...
Vietnam Lost Films second one, 1966-67, Search and Destroy...


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 11, 2012)

Might have to wait for Prometheus to come out on DVD. I'm still counting The Avengers as the best movie I've seen this year. But seeing as it is the only movie I've gone and seen this year, that might not mean much!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2012)

Chris, each to his own I guess  however it does give scope for another to fill in the gap to ALIEN...


----------



## Njaco (Jun 12, 2012)

Ok, maybe I'm a little off-base with my protests but I love "Alien" and "Aliens", etc, and this storyline is really good. I loved the plot and the "DNA" connection to "Alien" but.......forget it. I'm complaining too much. I've seen better and I've seen worse.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 12, 2012)

The Dictaror and Men in Black III


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2012)

Well Chris to put a smile on your dial....Alien....AND....ALIENS!


----------



## starling (Jun 13, 2012)

No Country for old men.~Simply the finest film I have had the privilege to watch,super.!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 14, 2012)

National Treasure Nicolas Cage


----------



## rochie (Jun 14, 2012)

stake land, quite enjoyable movie.

and on Prometheus, saw an interview with Ridley Scott and he reckons he's got 2 more movies that go between Prometheus and Alien, which may sort out a few of the plot holes, i hope !!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 14, 2012)

rochie said:


> and on Prometheus, saw an interview with Ridley Scott and he reckons he's got 2 more movies that go between Prometheus and Alien, which may sort out a few of the plot holes, i hope !!!!



Only if the box office warrents it, which I hope it will...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> Only if the box office warrents it, which I hope it will...



It seems to be doing well enough....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 15, 2012)

Well here in the US it was overtaken, on it's opening weekend, by Madagascar 3... Thought it still did a respectable $50 Million I believe. Just wonder if ticket sales will fall off sharply once the mixed reviews spread by word of mouth...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 15, 2012)

starling said:


> No Country for old men.~Simply the finest film I have had the privilege to watch,super.!



That is an awesome movie.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2012)

Second rugby test match between South Africa and England.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2012)

Papillon Steve McQueen and Dustin Hoffman


----------



## v2 (Jun 17, 2012)

"La rafle" ( The Roundup ) - La Rafle - Menemsha Films


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 17, 2012)

Saving Private Ryan (again)

It always puts me on the edge of my seat towards the end...


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Jun 17, 2012)

GrauGeist said:


> Saving Private Ryan (again)
> 
> It always puts me on the edge of my seat towards the end...



D*mn SS scared the piss out of me. Would have wanted to be 20,000 feet above that fracas.

Latest episode of True Blood. Guilty pleasure.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 18, 2012)

Vietnam Lost Films: 1968, Tet Offensive....


----------



## razor1uk (Jun 18, 2012)

The Dirctator, 17/20 Parodiing dictatorships, egomania, democacy and anyone who's passionate about whichever rights they're vehrmant about.

I can evisage Sacha Baron Cohen p1$$ing of a lot of people without any developed humour this one, if you thought, as Borat he was being kind, in this he takes no prisoners from any nation with this film. Mixes humour brutal ideas, love it to hate it and back again. 

Did anyone notice that when Zo-E is at the Police collecting Ali-san, ranting at the Cop, that her gesticulating mannerism supporting human/freedom-rights are the same as the Farting Vegee Corprals Nuremburg speech? Lots of other similar little touches/references and details throughout this film to many other dicators/egomaniacs and such.

Favourite lines
"..Look look, now I have two fingers! ..Aargh..." "..Justin Beibers chubby double..." "..If America was a dictatorship..." "Ahhh... It's out, and it's pointy!"


----------



## N4521U (Jun 18, 2012)

Downfall was on TV the other day......
I recommend it to everyone!!!! What an end to the Reich.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 18, 2012)

oldcrowcv63 said:


> D*mn SS scared the piss out of me. Would have wanted to be 20,000 feet above that fracas...


That battle at the bridge was epic...one of the best I've seen on film

Only problem I have, and it's a small nit-picking sort of complaint, is that one quick strafing pass by a P-51 put the tiger out of action. I have to call bullsh!t on that...the sequence happens so quick that at first it appears to be a HVAR hit.

I think it would have been better if it were a pair of P-47s or Typhoons that made the hit with HVARs and then shot the hell out of the place...

But that's just me, lmao


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 19, 2012)

last couple of episodes of Alcatraz, didn't mind this series but...done and dusted so, moving on!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 19, 2012)

N4521U said:


> Downfall was on TV the other day......
> I recommend it to everyone!!!! What an end to the Reich.



Yes very good indeed!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 19, 2012)

GrauGeist said:


> That battle at the bridge was epic...one of the best I've seen on film
> 
> Only problem I have, and it's a small nit-picking sort of complaint, is that one quick strafing pass by a P-51 put the tiger out of action. I have to call bullsh!t on that...the sequence happens so quick that at first it appears to be a HVAR hit.
> 
> ...



That is my one beef also. A P-47 would have been great but....oh well, not going to kill that movie with a small discrepency. 



> Downfall was on TV the other day......
> I recommend it to everyone!!!! What an end to the Reich.



Now that WAS edge of your seat scary! Great acting..


I'm on a Ridely Scott kick ever since "Prometheus"

Last night watched....

"Black Hawk Down"

"Blade Runner" ( this is a Director's version with some great scenes added.)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2012)

Alien 3


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 20, 2012)

I am actually thinking about going to see the Abe Lincoln Vampire Hunter movie, mostly out of curiosity. It is just such a ridiculous topic that the movie might be good. Will wait for some reviews.


----------



## A4K (Jun 20, 2012)

Still 'Avatar' for me... don't get out to the flicks too often!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 20, 2012)

Messy1 said:


> I am actually thinking about going to see the Abe Lincoln Vampire Hunter movie, mostly out of curiosity. It is just such a ridiculous topic that the movie might be good. Will wait for some reviews.



.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 20, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!

Thought Alien 3 was bad...until I saw Alien 4...made me think 3 was a frickin' masterpiece!


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 20, 2012)

It's just one of those combinations that are so wrong, it may just end up being good. Doubtful, but you never know. I'll wait for some reviews to come out. I think it's the obvious tie in with the Civil War that has me interested. We'll see!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 20, 2012)

I have to admit, I'm curious about it myself.


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 20, 2012)

Abe Lincoln Vampire Hunter has to be more realistic than Redtails!! 

Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 20, 2012)

Black Hawk Down was awesome...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 21, 2012)

I saw the ad for the Abe Lincoln vampire thing on the cartoon networks late-nite "adult swim", I thought it was a joke!


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> I saw the ad for the Abe Lincoln vampire thing on the cartoon networks late-nite "adult swim", I thought it was a joke!


So did I at first, until the preview kept playing on TV for weeks.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 21, 2012)

You should see the preview they have in the movie theatres. Batman is shaking!

I'm sorry, I just can't. I'll file that away next to "Brokeback Mountain."


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 22, 2012)

Hobo with a shotgun


----------



## N4521U (Jun 22, 2012)

Am just watching "surviving Hitler" man-o-man.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 23, 2012)

Took the munchkin to see Brave (2012) - IMDb this morning. Was quite surprised, she sat through most of it (two potty breaks, and a quick trip to the floor to "recover" popcorn that she'd dropped). Not a bad movie, only an hour and a half, quite predictable, etc, but for a kid's movie, not bad at all. And it looks like the animators did a weekend at an archery course, they had that part right, at least!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 24, 2012)

Billy Connolly's Route 66


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 24, 2012)

The Woman in Black.... Not a bad flick, not a bad flick at all! 8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2012)

Strarted The Borgias season 2


----------



## Torch (Jun 25, 2012)

Watched a pretty good Valencia F1 race Sunday,then England/Italy.....Go Germany


----------



## andy2012 (Jun 25, 2012)

The Red Tails, not a bad movie per say.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Jun 25, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> I saw the ad for the Abe Lincoln vampire thing on the cartoon networks late-nite "adult swim", I thought it was a joke!



I sometimes think the cartoon channel is about the only thing on TV worth watching. There are good shows but they are few and days between relief. I am forced to watch reruns of Big Bang Theory. Seems like I've seen every episode at least 3 times.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2012)

up to Ep 4 of the Borgias, not bad at all.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 26, 2012)

The second installment of Ship of No Return....... 
what madness war..............


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 26, 2012)

Vietnam: Lost Films, An Endless War '68-'69...

Abe Lincoln Vampire Hunter ? Did some dude or dudette mistakenly put bleach in whoever come with the ideas coffee?


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> Vietnam: Lost Films, An Endless War '68-'69...
> 
> Abe Lincoln Vampire Hunter ? Did some dude or dudette mistakenly put bleach in whoever come with the ideas coffee?



I was thinking the same thing. Lincoln would be the last president I would have thought to make into a vampire hunter. Maybe something like Teddy Roosevelt, African Safari Vampire Hunter, or John F Kenneday-PT109 Vampire Hunter would have came to mind sooner!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2012)

Quantum of Solace (2008 ) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 27, 2012)

Continuing with the Borgias 5-6


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 27, 2012)

Watch "Air Disasters - Target Destroyed (or something like that)" about the Soviet downing of KAL flight 007. Surprised to hear that the investigators placed all the blame of the flight crew, I would have though the MIG pilot could have tried harder to be identified or to identify. Anyway it was a tradgedy, with many factors coming into play...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2012)

Couple of games of tennis from Wimbledon.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 28, 2012)

"The First of the Few". Excellent Spitfire footage, but you have to wait until nearly the end!
Good picts of the engine and undercart also!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2012)

More tennis from Wimbledon. Awesome game between Nadal and Rosol, massive upset with Nadal going out in the 2nd round.


----------



## razor1uk (Jun 28, 2012)

Wildcat said:


> Hobo with a shotgun


Being a bit of a Guiness man fan (Rutger Haurer), is it any good Andy?- it looked a little bit like usual vast majority of Hwood releases, i.e; crap to give productions crews film industry jobs.

simlarily related to Mr. Haurer, recently watched...

Barbarossa; Siege Lord (Redbeard; the Lord of Siege Warfare) 18/20. 
Quite historical, Frederick Hohenstaufen (Frederick 1st of Holy Roman[/German] Empire) verses Milan and eventual 'The Lombard League' with the original 'Company of Death'. 
Actually also a reasonabley well acted and emotive film, with accurate historical weapons, clothing, armours etc. Although erronously the cover art shows 15thC plated knight for 'dramitic looks' - as worn by the elder Pendragon in Excalibur for this late 12thC/pre 1st crusade set film (around and after the time of Pope Adrian - the only English born Pope).

Split Second 17/20 
Satan comes to a flooded london to feed and torment humanity - police Sgt. Stone and sidekick have to get to the bottom of series of grusome and unreported murders to find who's doing them... "We need bigger guns. We need bigger fuccin guns!"

non haurer related...

Closer to the Edge; the TT 19/20

If you've watched Faster, love motorcycle racing and/or the IOM TT, this is a must. Adds depth and behinds the scenes of 2010 TT, the tributes to Dobbsy via his widow are a tear jerker in true pragmatism and love for the sport. Mostly follows Guy Martin and Craig Wilson Racing, but includes some cool other stuff too for petrol heads - not enough engine sounds though for liking... oh well can't have everything.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 29, 2012)

This Is Spinal Tap (1984) - IMDb

I probably haven't seen this movie in over 20 years and I found it on TCM's On Demand Channel. I was shocked at all the actors I saw in the first 20 minutes of that film who later went on to bigger things and at least one old school actor in Patrick MacNee. You have Patrick MacNee as the head of a record company, Billy Crystal as the head Mime waiter at a party, Dana Carvey as another Mime waiter, Fran Drescher as the record company party hostess, Bruno Kirby as the Limo Driver, and Ed Begley Jr. as one of the original drummers. These are all I saw but I would not be a bit surprised if I missed a few.
Since it had been at least twenty years since I last saw it in its entirety I wanted to see if I would still like it or if it was just a movie that I remembered fondly because I had not seen it in such a long time. I still haven't seen it in its entirety since I had to leave unexpectedly about half way through but I would have definitely watched it all the way through if I hadn't had to leave. For me anyways the storyline and the script still worked and there were some new levels of subtle satire that completely went over my head when I first saw the movie at 19. 

I hope to finish watching it on Sunday.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2012)

Game of thrones Season 2 on the go, Eps 1-3 great show!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 30, 2012)

Chinese Movie, Warlords Jet Li


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 30, 2012)

The outlaw Josey Wales.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2012)

2 South African Derbies in Super Rugby followed by another enthralling evening of Tennis from Wimbledon.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2012)

back on Game of Thrones eps 4-6


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 1, 2012)

Just saw this... 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfsFV7VGBzI_ not too bad methinks, almost a brought a tear up...


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 1, 2012)

Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows (2011) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2012)

balance of Game of Thrones today, great show!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2012)

Indeed it is Wayne!

Watched some more tennis from Wimbledon today, when the British summer wasn't in the way anyway...


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 2, 2012)

Also related to Tennis, weirdly...

'Rufus the Hawk' was successfully returned to after being stolen from a pub carpark last night - he is one of the anti-pigeon hawks employed during Wimboldon to stop them roosting in the stands/nearby and also guano-ing upon spectators or their seats. 
One of the extremeist/fundamentalist from the 'pigeon racing' world was likely behind it - but a facebland and twatter uproar caused them/those responsible to leave him in the middle of a park this morning before being handed in by a member of the public to RSPA (the UK's 'Humane Society) - was unharmed apart from a "slightly sore leg" and returned to his owners.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2012)

Gnomey said:


> Indeed it is Wayne!



There is only ONE problem, Hugh.....the time we have to wait for the next installment!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 3, 2012)

Wildcat said:


> The outlaw Josey Wales.



My favorite Clint Eastwood movie! Maybe even my favorite western...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 4, 2012)

Chinese Movie Bodyguards and Assassins didn't mind it at all.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2012)

More tennis from Wimbledon, some really good games today.



Wayne Little said:


> There is only ONE problem, Hugh.....the time we have to wait for the next installment!



True that.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2012)

Jurassic Park 2 and 3 to finish my Bluray set...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 6, 2012)

Space Cowboys (2000) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 6, 2012)

Ivictus 16.5/20
Sucker Puch 16/20

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmXyf2eOZyY_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXfm5171GWs_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 6, 2012)

The One that Got Away,

About the only POW Luftwaffe pilot to escape from Canada to return to Germany


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> The One that Got Away,
> 
> About the only POW Luftwaffe pilot to escape from Canada to return to Germany



An old favourite of mine! 

Crimson Tide


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 7, 2012)

Safe House (2012) - IMDb Mindless entertainment, suspension-of-disbelief (dude's service handgun uses an infinite-mag...where can I get one of those?), and the usual oh-wait-my-boss-is-actually-the-corrupt-CIA-official-who-seems-like-he's-trying-to-help-but-is-actually-plotting-against-me-and-the-troubled-and-morally-torn-yet-easy-to-identify-with-rogue-agent plot. Yeah. Had most of the movie mapped out in the first five minutes. Or less. But, for all that, its one of the better versions in this category.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 7, 2012)

Vietnam: Lost Films, A Changing War 1969-70....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 7, 2012)

Raiders of the Lost Ark...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2012)

More tennis from Wimbledon and some Super Rugby from Jo'burg...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 7, 2012)

razor, how was "Sucker Punch"? I've been wanting to watch that.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 7, 2012)

"Sucker Punch" is awesome! Especially if you pay attention during the opening credits, you'll know what's going on. Sorta. But an awesome movie nonetheless! Lovin the B-25 vs. dragon scene!

Watched Act of Valor (2012) - IMDb. Three words: "DAMN. Bring Kleenex."


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2012)

Sucker Punch was rather enjoyable, Yes the B-25/Dragon scene was great!


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 8, 2012)

I thought Sucker Punch was good enough for what it was themed about; the story whislt full of to th unawares seemed haphazard, if understood, fell into place, and since your expecting some wierdness, its explained or apreciable. 

As for the Action, a nice mix of steam punk, mecha and A-typical HW'd action with a bit of 'I seved with your dad...' style oneliners from the 'Wise Man' Oscar Isaac - as good as any Die Hard for timewasting with a beleivable story line, possible more so just because of what Baby is facing.

My only real let down was that they only had the one song with music video interpsersed with the credits - if only they'd release more of the songs and 'in character' music video's, cos; tis were some well 'remixed and resung song choices there. Maybe tey're hoping to go panto at some point instead of releasing them - unless those are only for bluray.

Actually I lied, my other gripe is after watching the animated shorts, is that I am left wanting more of them, or extraperlations of them; be they live action or as an 'anime' (or even a manga) - the 'dancing' story arcs could well be inspirational avenues for cultist pleas for spin-offs?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 8, 2012)

I tried to finish watching "Thin Red Line" again. The 3 hour movie is 3 hours too long.


----------



## futuredogfight (Jul 8, 2012)

LOL yep. Watched The Lorax, quiet funny.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 8, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> I tried to finish watching "Thin Red Line" again. The 3 hour movie is 3 hours too long.



Hahahaha too funny!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2012)

discovery channel this morning....2 weeks in Hell about the process of selection for the Special Forces Green Berets....


----------



## Njaco (Jul 9, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> I tried to finish watching "Thin Red Line" again. The 3 hour movie is 3 hours too long.



The only part of that whole movie I like is the battle for the pillbox. I'll leave it at that as I can feel my blood pressure rising......freaking revisionist, liberal pansy movie....


----------



## Njaco (Jul 9, 2012)

I just got back from the store and picked up 3 DVDs for $20.

"Battle: Los Angeles" - this is a guilty pleasure. At $9.95, I can take it.

Clint Eastwood collection on one DVD for $5...
"The Beguiled"
"Play Misty For Me"
"The Eiger Sanction"
"Coogan's Bluff"

another $5 DVD has.....
"Animal House"
"The Blues Brothers"
"The Jerk"
"Car Wash"


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2012)

Sherlock holmes Game of Shadows......Excellent!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2012)

Iron Man 2 (2010) - IMDb


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 12, 2012)

Caught the last part of Rambo (2008) - IMDb after mowing the lawns today. Still a good movie! And while looking it up on imdb, found out that they're working on yet another Rambo movie, Rambo: Last Stand (????) - IMDb. Something to look forward to!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2012)

The Sinking of Japan, happend to be on so watched it, seen it before didn't mind it.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 13, 2012)

Coach Carter. Not bad..


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2012)

Air Force One


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 15, 2012)

Captain America

Steve


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2012)

ToughOmbre said:


> Captain America Steve



been told i need to watch it seeing as I've seen the Avengers.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2012)

Field of Dreams don't mind this one at all....


----------



## N4521U (Jul 17, 2012)

Costner......... geez, don;t get me started.....

Town called Alice was on TV.... Had no idea the Japanese occupied part of Australia, and took prisoners. *Blah blah blah blah blah blah

*I corrected this below!!!!! Not true! I suffer from "old timers"!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 17, 2012)

WHAT? Is that true?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 18, 2012)

Otoko-tachi no Yamato


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 18, 2012)

My fiance and I are going to see the new Spider Man movie this weekend. She wants to see it in 3D. How cool is that? Only took her 5 years and the Dark Knight move to get her to warm up to super hero movies.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 18, 2012)

Watched Iron Man a couple days ago. Love that flick. I also have several movies in store for this weekend. John Carter, 21 Jump Street, and Wrath of the Titans.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 18, 2012)

xXx Vin Diesel


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 18, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> WHAT? Is that true?



Yep. One of the least-publicized campaigns of WW2, mainly due to the major FUBAR in retaking the two islands, and the morale blow that would have shaken the US had the populace at large known that their sacred soil had actually been invaded. Nevermind that most would not have known where the Aleutians were. There would have been a great outcry for the Army/Navy to station more troops stateside for "security", thus depriving the actual war effort of those much-needed men and materiel. So it was sorta hushed up. Maj. Thomas McGuire (Air Force base in New Jersey is named after him) flew P38's up there before being shipped out to the Pacific.

Yeah, its Wiki, but its a starting point: Aleutian Islands Campaign - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 18, 2012)

RabidAlien said:


> Yep. One of the least-publicized campaigns of WW2, mainly due to the major FUBAR in retaking the two islands, and the morale blow that would have shaken the US had the populace at large known that their sacred soil had actually been invaded. Nevermind that most would not have known where the Aleutians were. There would have been a great outcry for the Army/Navy to station more troops stateside for "security", thus depriving the actual war effort of those much-needed men and materiel. So it was sorta hushed up. Maj. Thomas McGuire (Air Force base in New Jersey is named after him) flew P38's up there before being shipped out to the Pacific.
> 
> Yeah, its Wiki, but its a starting point: Aleutian Islands Campaign - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Oh I knew that! I was talking about this:

"Town called Alice was on TV.... Had no idea the Japanese occupied part of Australia, and took prisoners. "


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## N4521U (Jul 19, 2012)

I got into the movie late...... mistook Aussies being rounded up as being on Aussie soil. The main characters rejoined in Alice after the war. My mistake, please forgive me, I am old! BUt thanks for clearing this up and setting me straight.



Capt. Vick said:


> Oh I knew that! I was talking about this:"Town called Alice was on TV.... Had no idea the Japanese occupied part of Australia, and took prisoners. "


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2012)

1st day of the 1st Test between England and South Africa in the cricket. Also a bit of the Tour de France.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 19, 2012)

N4521U said:


> I got into the movie late...... mistook Aussies being rounded up as being on Aussie soil. The main characters rejoined in Alice after the war. My mistake, please forgive me, I am old! BUt thanks for clearing this up and setting me straight.



Ooooooohhhhhhhhh! No big. Would have been an interesting side show if it had happened...kind of like the occupation of the channel islands i guess.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2012)

Gran Torinom, this afternoon...really like thus movie. nice and crisp on Bluray too!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 20, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> Oh I knew that! I was talking about this:
> 
> "Town called Alice was on TV.... Had no idea the Japanese occupied part of Australia, and took prisoners. "



Dang. Talk about your all-time epic mis-reads!!!! LOL I completely deserved Razor's "Doh"!!!!


----------



## N4521U (Jul 20, 2012)

Saw Batman Rises this evening.............. Okay movie,
but tooooo lonnnnng and toooo many words. My hearing is not all that good so missed about half the dialog, can't hardly understand Batman, and the bad guy is talking thru a wire collender!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 20, 2012)

Everytime I see a pic of him it reminds me that I need a new grater.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2012)

Chinese movie Reign of Assassins great movie I thought.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 21, 2012)

Vietnam: Lost Films....Peace With Honour 1971-75, the last in the series.
Has taught me a lot of the Vietnam War through this, home movies etc., well worth watching!


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 21, 2012)

Appleseed XIII Ep 01,
Strike Witches 2 Ep 01 - 09,
The Man Who Designed the Spitfire,
Battle Royale 1 Battle Royale 2 Requiem,
B-26 US AAF Pilots Training Film,

Race to Reunion by usikushadow


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2012)

German Grand Prix Qualifying and the penultimate stage of the Tour de France.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 22, 2012)

Real Steel...Had me on the edge of my seat and looking for old car parts to build a fighting robot out of! Loved it!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2012)

Dark Knight Rises

I really enjoyed it. I enjoyed the combination of action sequences and how the music of the soundtrack helped build up the scenes. Most of all I like the fact that it continued the story line very well. I actually think it was the better movie in the series.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2012)

Colombiana didn't mind it at all...


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 22, 2012)

Wrath of the Titans (2012) - IMDb Not bad. CGI love-fest, but still not a bad story.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2012)

F1 and the Tour de France finale...



DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Dark Knight Rises
> 
> I really enjoyed it. I enjoyed the combination of action sequences and how the music of the soundtrack helped build up the scenes. Most of all I like the fact that it continued the story line very well. I actually think it was the better movie in the series.



Going to see it later this week.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 22, 2012)

Captain America.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 22, 2012)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Dark Knight Rises
> 
> I really enjoyed it. I enjoyed the combination of action sequences and how the music of the soundtrack helped build up the scenes. Most of all I like the fact that it continued the story line very well. I actually think it was the better movie in the series.



My oldest son said exactly the same thing. He singled out the music and tie-ins to the previous movies. He too said it was the best. When I asked if the Bane character was better played than the Joker, he said no way. But he he said Bane was played REALLY well.


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 23, 2012)

Geno Cyber 'A Warrior From Another Dimmension' 1 to 5 R18 - Classic early 90's 'Cyberpunk' anime action with gore more grusome body parts galore mixed with tech and mech bio combinations, telepathy, telekinetics and unbalnced mental states from not just the main protagonist(s)....
(definately should be an R21; bring back the 21 rating - cos' todays 18's can seem so lame... this is not for those whom don't like graphical depictions of human death in its quick n' ugliest forms -google images show some of the more stomachable ones- akin to some of the millitary clips of say AH-46's vs people)
Genocyber (Video 1994) - IMDb

http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs51/i/2009/291/8/1/Genocyber_Blacklight_by_5bodyblade.jpg
Don't worry, this pic is completely safe and non BP'd (body parted.)


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2012)

The Dark Knight Rises (2012) - IMDb

Bane was good but not as good as the Joker. That being said the acting was very expressive given you never see his mouth only his eyes and hands.

Certainly a good end to the trilogy and it ties it all up nicely. It also nicely sets up the next movie...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 26, 2012)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Dark Knight Rises
> 
> I really enjoyed it. I enjoyed the combination of action sequences and how the music of the soundtrack helped build up the scenes. Most of all I like the fact that it continued the story line very well. I actually think it was the better movie in the series.



Wow! Always thought "The Dark Knight" was the best. I really have to check this one out!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 26, 2012)

Letters from Iwo again, what an awesome movie.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 27, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> Letters from Iwo again, what an awesome movie.



Was thinking of digging that out myself!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2012)

The Warriors....I do like this one!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2012)

The Olympic Opening Ceremony and the as much of the first day's action as I could. Loved the opening ceremony, Bond and the Queen, Mr Bean and Chariots of Fire. Genius.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2012)

Checked out some Olympics this morning including Australia V Great Britain in the Womens basketball.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2012)

A lot of the Olympics and the F1 as well...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2012)

Richard Burton Raid on Rommel


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2012)

More Olympics. Watched swimming, football, basketball, hockey, cycling and rowing today...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2012)

Yep still on the Olympics too....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 3, 2012)

A vendor burned me a copy of the warriors, but i just couldn't bring myself to watch more then 10 minutes of it. Too 70s.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 3, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> Letters from Iwo again, what an awesome movie.


No doubt one of the finest "other side" movies. Ranks up there with "Das Boot". Both made me think!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 3, 2012)

Family Guy at the moment, but earlier, The Pyramid code.
Awsome!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 4, 2012)

Sons of Guns


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2012)

The Olympics, never watched a session of athletics anything like that one ever!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2012)

IP Man and IP Man 2 man I really enjoyed these!!


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 5, 2012)

What'd you think of Sifu IP Wayne?

Watched...
Ong Bak 3,
Spitfire; Defender of the Skies,
A(../one of the) Richard Pryor Comedy Shows; the one where he talks about heart attacks, the stuttering Chinese waiter and his pet monkey... so funny, the waiter one get makes it hard to breathe from laughter


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 5, 2012)

Secondhand Lions. Very enjoyable flick


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2012)

Olympics again...

Mens 100m final, what a great race and Bolt won it in the 2nd fastest time ever.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 5, 2012)

Sherlock Holmes, A Game Of Shadows. Just a good as the previous.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 5, 2012)

Latest haul from the DVD store...

"All The President's Men"
"The Usual Suspects"
"Holes"
"Paul Blart: Mall Cop"


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 5, 2012)

_The Dark Knight Rises_ and might I say WOW!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 6, 2012)

"The Usual Suspects" = Over-rated crap
"Paul Blart: Mall Cop" = Hilarious

Well there goes my credibility!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 6, 2012)

Is that all it takes?
Well, here goes mine...
Mystery Science Theatre 3000, "Manos, the hands of fate", possible the worst/best movie ever made!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh yeah Meat, you are totally done!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2012)

Even more of the Olympics, not quite sure what I'm going to do when it is all over and done with...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 6, 2012)

Couldn't get to sleep last night, nothing but bad movies and info-mercials on local TV so I ended up watching Pumpkinhead! What a horrible totally predictable movie. Next time I can't sleep I'm pulling out a bottle of Jack Daniels and a crazy straw!


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Aug 9, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> Is that all it takes?
> Well, here goes mine...
> Mystery Science Theatre 3000, "Manos, the hands of fate", possible the worst/best movie ever made!



Better/worse than the Lost skeleton of Cadavra?


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pe9Fs10IIk0_

True however that anything on Mystery Science Theater 3000 represents the highest form of art to which sci fi can aspire. Can you imagine the robot's commentary on Avatar?


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2012)

More Olympic athletics and other sports. Usain Bolt is something else.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 10, 2012)

razor1uk said:


> What'd you think of Sifu IP Wayne?



Suitably impressed, will watch again in the near future!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2012)

Charleton Heston The Omega Man


----------



## evangilder (Aug 14, 2012)

Watched a Korean film last night that was excellent. It's called The Front Line. If you have Netflix, watch it. I will warn you, it's gritty and an accurate portrayal on the horrors and realities of war. It is set during the final days of the Korean War.
Here is the IMDB page on the movie:
The Front Line (2011) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 15, 2012)

That looks interesting Eric, will check that one out for sure! looks a bit like Brotherhood of War.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2012)

Glenn Ford The Fastest Gun alive...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2012)

First 2 games of the Rugby Championship. Australia vs New Zealand and South Africa vs Argentina...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 18, 2012)

evangilder said:


> Watched a Korean film last night that was excellent. It's called The Front Line. If you have Netflix, watch it. I will warn you, it's gritty and an accurate portrayal on the horrors and realities of war. It is set during the final days of the Korean War.
> Here is the IMDB page on the movie:
> The Front Line (2011) - IMDb


I found it on the web. I agree, an excellent flick!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 19, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> Glenn Ford The Fastest Gun alive...


I remember seeing it a few months ago on TCM and thought it was pretty good. I would definitely watch it again. 

I watched this one on the Military Channel a little earlier today after I got back from the Camarillo airshow.
The Green Berets ( 1968 ) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 19, 2012)

On my flights between the states and Europe, I watched several movies:

*John Carter*, which wasn't bad at all...interesting storyline and kickass CGI

*Inglorious Basterds*, which in my opinion was a waste of time as far as a storyline goes unless you're looking for a splat-flick, then it delivers...

*Red River*, You just can't go wrong with classic John Wayne...period.

*Rio*, an animated movie (from the producers of "Ice Age") about a rare blue parrot named "Blu" (surprise) and his adventures...it was a fun little movie and if you have kids, this would be a good one for a family movie night.

*Terminator*, which is a flash back to the classic 80's post apocolyptic/road warrior/sci-fi genre at it's best

The trans-atlantic flights actually didn't take all that long, so I only got in a few movies either way between napping and reading a book


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 19, 2012)

Can't argue with the original Terminator!


----------



## N4521U (Aug 19, 2012)

Unfortunately it was "the Last Nazis"!
On television. Disturbing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 19, 2012)

Mission Impossible ghost Protocol


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 19, 2012)

ABC Good Morning America. 
From Houston Tx, 73yo. grandmother fights off would-be home invader with a carving knife and fork, and then does a re-enactment for the cameras.
I don't know how to link it, but take a minute and find it, the best part is when she shows how she, "boom!", got him with the fork!


----------



## N4521U (Aug 19, 2012)

74????
I have just under 4 years to get my carving knife and fork together!!!
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 19, 2012)

Did you see it? Friggin' hi-larry-us!!
"An' dat's when I got him, Boom, jes' like that!"


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 20, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> Did you see it? Friggin' hi-larry-us!!
> "An' dat's when I got him, Boom, jes' like that!"


She's definately a tough gal, no doubt about it!

Here's the link: Texas grandmother fights off robbers


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2012)

Go Granny!!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2012)

The Expendables 2 (2012) - IMDb


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 20, 2012)

"The Wild Bunch" (1969)

Director Sam Peckinpah's best! (IMHO)

Steve


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 21, 2012)

Call Northside 777 ( 1948 ) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 21, 2012)

Gnomey said:


> The Expendables 2 (2012) - IMDb



Any good?


----------



## Bernhart (Aug 22, 2012)

anyone watch my way yet? worth spending 15 bucks on to pick up?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2012)

The Avengers


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 24, 2012)

The Private Navy of Sgt. O'Farrell ( 1968 ) - IMDb
Bob Hope, Phylliss Diller, and Jeffrey Hunter.

Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2012)

1911 Revolution Jackie Chan


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2012)

2 games from the Rugby Championship. New Zealand vs Australia and South Africa vs Argentina...



RabidAlien said:


> Any good?



It is exactly what you expect. No real plot line but action from start to finish and it has Chuck Norris, about 7/10...


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 25, 2012)

Gnomey said:


> It is exactly what you expect. No real plot line but action from start to finish and it has Chuck Norris, about 7/10...



 Thanks! Pretty much what I thought. We'll probably rent it when it comes out.

Watched Vanishing on 7th Street (2010) - IMDb. Not bad.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2012)

Falling Skies season 2 episodes 1-3


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2012)

more Falling skies 4-6


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 27, 2012)

Breaker Morant


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 28, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> Breaker Morant



Awesome overlooked flick! Like Gallipoli!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 29, 2012)

Moonshot (TV 2009) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2012)

remaining Falling Skies season 2 the past 2 nights...this has been rathe renjoyable.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2012)

IP Man The legend is Born


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 4, 2012)

Sink the Bismarck


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 4, 2012)

The Outlaw Josey Wales

Classic!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 5, 2012)

Strategic Air Command, with James Stewart! 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2012)

Finally got around to watching the F1 from Spa last weekend.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 7, 2012)

"We were Soldiers." The exchanges early in the flick where the buck Sgt. adresses the Sgt. Maj. (Sam Elliot), "Good morning, Sgt. Maj.!" "How do you know what kind of G**damned day it is?" and the next day, "Beautiful day, Sgt.Maj.!" "What are you, the F***in' weatherman now?"


----------



## Messy1 (Sep 7, 2012)

Dark Knight Rises. I would be lying if I did not say I was disappointed in it. Expected more. The Dark Knight was a great movie, and I expected more from DKR. I knew Heath Ledger made the Dar Knight in my opinion, but it was a much better story, with a ton a great plot twists and turns.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2012)

One of the advantages of being in Wales is a fair amount of rugby on the TV. Currently watching Cardiff Blues vs Edinburgh...


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 7, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> "We were Soldiers." The exchanges early in the flick where the buck Sgt. adresses the Sgt. Maj. (Sam Elliot), "Good morning, Sgt. Maj.!" "How do you know what kind of G**damned day it is?" and the next day, "Beautiful day, Sgt.Maj.!" "What are you, the F***in' weatherman now?"



Never really cared for Madelyne Stowe as an actress, but the scene where she's delivering the telegrams...holy crap...that's a hard one to watch.


----------



## stug3 (Sep 8, 2012)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4OybVbIYGE_


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2012)

Little Big Soldier Jackie Chan


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2012)

F1 qualifying from Monza and some Paralympics...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2012)

Doctor Who season 7 ep 2


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 9, 2012)

Stephen Hawkin's Universe... 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2012)

F1 from Monza and some NFL...


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 9, 2012)

Apollo 18 (2011) - IMDb

Not bad, actually. Good job of building tension and using the crappy quality of the video/audio of the time. *Almost* makes me want to go to the lunar landing conspiracy site that shows on the screen at the beginning and end. But...I need to make a trip to the store for more tinfoil before I browse another one of those sites.

Also, I'm suddenly hungry for crab-cakes or crab-legs, for some reason.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 10, 2012)

Battleship...remove brain and enjoy! I did!


----------



## Messy1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> Battleship...remove brain and enjoy! I did!


Yep, have to admit, it was entertaining for some reason that I cannot identify, even with knowing most of the naval action is complete malarkey!! Especially getting the Mighty MO fired back up and out to sea in what seemed to be hours!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2012)

Hollywood can do amazing things, hey...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2012)

US Open Tennis final...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 12, 2012)

Eps of Person of Interest, i like this show...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 24, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> Hollywood can do amazing things, hey...



Hey they won Battle of Britain _and_ discovered new dogfights over Pearl Harbor!!

Watched The Blues Brothers...._classic!_


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 24, 2012)

Watched the end of the newest The Karate Kid (2010) - IMDb , good movie. Better than the originals, I thought.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2012)

Doctor Who episode 4, next week the Weeping Angels!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 26, 2012)

My wife introduced our oldest to the first Harry potter movie. He couldn't stop talking about Hogwarts.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 26, 2012)

Rio (2011) - IMDb Again. LOL


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 26, 2012)

My Way (2011) Of all the war movies I have watched, this is the first time I've ever seen Khalckhin Gol portrayed.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2012)

Bit of the Twenty20 Cricket world cup. England vs West Indies, not looking great for England after the first innings but hopefully they'll win...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2012)

Korean movie The Host


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 29, 2012)

Watched the last part of The Lorax (2012) - IMDb with the kiddo tonight...why do I feel there should be a "Greenpeace" logo at the beginning? "The only hope for our world is to save the trees!" I feel nauseous.

Then the wife and I watched "Battleship". There's so much wrong with this movie that I'm not even going to link to imdb. I've moved from "nauseous" to "puke in 3...2....1....FIRE-FOR-EFFECT!" Seriously....someone please gouge out my eyes, and the portion of my brain that will stubbornly insist on reminding me that I watched this travesty.

I'm about to throw in My Way (2011) - IMDb. I hope like heck this redeems my evening, and justifies spending $4 on rental fees.

ETA: Damn. My Way is worth it. Totally worth it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2012)

Strike Back Prject Dawn Episodes 1-4


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2012)

South Africa vs Australia in the Rugby Championship...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 29, 2012)

Another part of The Secret Army on History Channel, now I'm watching The Big Sleep... 8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2012)

Second disc of Strike Back eps5-8 this is a great British show!


----------



## rochie (Sep 30, 2012)

heroes of the skies, one about Douglas Bader and one about George Beurling.

not bad some good CGI and period film footage along with some contempery footage of Hurricanes and Spitfires but very mass market stuff and some very innaccurate details esp about Bader !!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2012)

Stephen Hawkings Grand Design...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 30, 2012)

rochie said:


> heroes of the skies, one about Douglas Bader and one about George Beurling.
> 
> not bad some good CGI and period film footage along with some contempery footage of Hurricanes and Spitfires but very mass market stuff and some very innaccurate details esp about Bader !!!


My favorite Bader quote; "Rules are for the guidance of wise men and the obedience of fools!"


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2012)

Argentina vs New Zealand in the Rugby Championship....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 30, 2012)

1911 (2011) - IMDb The first serious Jackie Chan movie I've seen. It was excellent.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> 1911 (2011) - IMDb The first serious Jackie Chan movie I've seen. It was excellent.



Saw it recently, enjoyed it very much.

The final 2 eps of Strike back project Dawn, look forward to the next season....


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2012)

NCIS and NCIS LA new season episodes....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2012)

Episode 5 of the new Doctor Who Series...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 3, 2012)

How is it? I watched when Tom was The Doctor, and then reciently again with David Tallent.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2012)

Gnomey said:


> Episode 5 of the new Doctor Who Series...



  The weeping Angels are brilliant!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2012)

That they are, good first half of the new series too...

Twenty20 World Cup Semi final between Pakistan and Sri Lanka...


----------



## razor1uk (Oct 5, 2012)

rewatched 'Firefly', 
longmay 20thC Fox suffer eternal chargrin for shafting Joss Whedon; may someday there be a 2nd series carrying on from 'Serenity' or between/or-parallel-to the 1st series and Serenity...

Shigurui; An anime series thats set during the early Tokugawa Shogunate, centred around the evil/sadistic grandson of Ileyasu, and the events that led upto him being murdered for allowing and encouraging extreme babarism in the eyes of the other Shogunate lords and retainers. It follows the struggles, training fights and politics particularily around the house/dojo of the Kogan style and the developing fued between it two rival rising stars as they aim for being the next inline for the Kogan Mastership.
At times it is very gladening it is an anime, as it is an '18', and doesn't flinch or holdback in showing the effects of mater made/smithied katanas upon people - if it were live action it make Ichi the Killer look like a kids program when the blades are whistling through opponants, pure anotomically real in a Akira Kurosawa story like way hypothersising about events aroun the 1630's.


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 5, 2012)

razor1uk said:


> rewatched 'Firefly',
> longmay 20thC Fox suffer eternal chargrin for shafting Joss Whedon; may someday there be a 2nd series carrying on from 'Serenity' or between/or-parallel-to the 1st series and Serenity...



[-o< Amen.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2012)

Amen Twice!! Got the Blu ray within reach to watch real soon!

Today....Star Trek episode 'Space Seed' then had to follow it with Star Trek The Wrath of Khan....my favourite!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2012)

Got The Persuaders going, to be followed by the Dollar Trilogy and Django....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2012)

New Zealand vs South Africa in the rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 7, 2012)

The Englishman who went up a Hill and came down a Mountain.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 7, 2012)

Land of the lost.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2012)

The Fifth Element....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 7, 2012)

"David Gilmour Live at Gdansk" Holy <Bleeping> Gees!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> The Fifth Element....



I never tire of watching this one...especially when Ian Holm calls Dallas Mr Willis, gets corrected without hesitation and it just flows on....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 8, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> I never tire of watching this one...especially when Ian Holm calls Dallas Mr Willis, gets corrected without hesitation and it just flows on....



Really? Never Noticed that! I'll have to re-watch...for the 73rd time! Love this movie!

Just saw another Ian Holm movie, Alien, but it was an extended cut where Ripley finds Dallas (hey another Dallas?) encased begging to be killed. She complies with a flame thrower. Never saw that part before.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> Really? Never Noticed that! I'll have to re-watch...for the 73rd time! Love this movie!
> 
> Just saw another Ian Holm movie, Alien, but it was an extended cut where Ripley finds Dallas (hey another Dallas?) encased begging to be killed. She complies with a flame thrower. Never saw that part before.



Can't remember exactly how far in the movie the "Mr Willis" happens but it is when Ian Holm goes to Dallas's apartment, they don't miss a beat so it's easy to miss it if your not concentrating on the words...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 9, 2012)

Flyboys. (Actually only into the first combat scene)
I really don't know what to say.... I was unaware that all Germans flew Red Fokker Tripes.
Glad they cleared that up.
I give it a 4 out of 5 Pearl Harbors.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 10, 2012)

Again...my weekly fix of NCIS !


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 10, 2012)

Ghost Hunters. Are these guys serious? "I think I see something." Well, point the friggin camera at it, numbnuts! 
And don't get me started on the "International" one. I mean, the head guy, you know the one, he actually said that it didn't matter that they were asking the "spirits" questions in english, 'cause the departed seem to know modern english now, regardless of the language that they spoke when alive. Really?!?! Isn't THAT convienient?...
I've really got to start watching things that don't p!ss me off.
Well, out comes the "Hogans Heroes" DVD...Ahh!, thats better!


----------



## N4521U (Oct 11, 2012)

Apollo 13 was on TV the other day.......
did anybody else notice #66 HS-4 picking the crew out of the sea?
Old 66, SH-3D! A little after my time with the Sqn. They used to repaint the number 66 on the bird after the conversion to 3 number codes. There is one on display on the Yorktown, but it's a fake. The real one is at the bottom of some ocean, crashed on a training mission.

But there she ways in the movie!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2012)

My wife watches some of it but I can't handle that Ghost Hunters [email protected]


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 11, 2012)

Watched the Nova tv program on PBS last night. Episode was on the making of the Viking Ulfberht Sword. Modern bladesmith showed the how he though the sword was made a 1000 years ago. It was pretty interesting, but I always chuckle when the historians make an "absolute" statment about how things were done in the past when there is no way they could possibly know.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah, right up there with, "Ancient Astronaut Theorists believe"...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2012)

Started watching Leverage with Timothy Hutton, not a bad show....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2012)

Some Currie Cup rugby and a bit of the World Cup Qualifiers...


----------



## razor1uk (Oct 13, 2012)

Iron Sky (IMDB) 16/20
Funny, semi serious with action and swastica'd troops getting dead - lots of little homagés to other films along with enough celebrity, political national urine taking for good 'Fire for effect'. 
While a B-movie in style, its a reasonable waste of time in a least biased way, good enough acting with some real howers within it such as; 
Like the campaign managers 'Downfall' moment/outburst (rofpmsl - she tried so well even if she can't act in the rest of her role, the representation of the U.N. - including both Finland North Korea (which rivals the 'So Ronrey' song just for the ensuing laughs). The Rumsfeld-escque Secretary of Defence who's character is as slippery evasive as trying to nail diarrhea to the wall, and the Mondflugwaffe Pilots 'When they do have some, it looks like the great Führer's moustache' .
The stunning Julia 'Renate Richter' Dietz, with Christopher 'James Washignton' Kirby and others stars who pull the viewer along past the less 'appealing' bits - which aren't that long - not as subversive to all as The Dictator, but it has more action and less balls.

Fastest (IMDB) 19/20
Ewan 'Kanobe' McGregor narrates again for the sequal to Faster, this time following predominantly Valentino 'Vale/Valetnik/The Doctor' Rossi's career and his developing rivialry with Jorgë Lorenzo around the 2010/2011 MotoGP seasons, including Rossi once he jumped ship from Yamaha to Ducati. Incedently 'The Doc' is only a few weeks younger than me.. Kawasaki green with envy admiration, you bet I am.
Also included are Colin 'The Texan Tornado' Edwards '95 knee save - where he saves a low side crash with his knee; the only time such a feat has been caught on camera during a race!, Colins 'Red Neck' Physics and other Moto related fluff 
P.S. No 'tractors' or 'heavy iron' are meant to be included in the term Moto...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> Ghost Hunters. Are these guys serious? "I think I see something." Well, point the friggin camera at it, numbnuts!
> And don't get me started on the "International" one. I mean, the head guy, you know the one, he actually said that it didn't matter that they were asking the "spirits" questions in english, 'cause the departed seem to know modern english now, regardless of the language that they spoke when alive. Really?!?! Isn't THAT convienient?...
> I've really got to start watching things that don't p!ss me off.
> Well, out comes the "Hogans Heroes" DVD...Ahh!, thats better!



Those shows are pure and utter rubbish! How convenient that on _ever single show_ something happens, did you hear, feel or see that!?

The amount of times that I've passed by, only to wish that a real ghost would show and scare the living daylights out of them! 

One of the big names here in the UK, was recently proved a fraud I think.... 

Burned Notice season 5...


----------



## Jack_Hill (Oct 13, 2012)

Beowulf.
3d animation movie about the Danish legend.
Great ! We loved it.
Not the kind of usual sluggish legend movie.
It's tough, it's graphic.
My 6 years old son loved it too, guess i have to make a divx...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 13, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> Those shows are pure and utter rubbish! How convenient that on _ever single show_ something happens, did you hear, feel or see that!?
> 
> The amount of times that I've passed by, only to wish that a real ghost would show and scare the living daylights out of them!
> 
> ...


I heard about that, wasn't that the woman that carted around her pet "psychic" and got busted moving stuff around and making noises when they thought the cameras weren't on them? "Most haunted" I believe.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2012)

Not too sure pal....

Goldfinger and Thunderball...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2012)

F1 Qualifying from Korea, Exeter vs Leinster in the Heineken Cup and 2 games of the Currie Cup...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2012)

Kill Zone (Sha Po Lang) Donnie Yen and Sammo Hung, great fight scene at the end...


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 14, 2012)

Snow White and the Huntsman (2012) - IMDb Not bad. Good action/suspense overall, there's a couple of places where I had to stop and actively suspend disbelief (girl locked up in a tower for 15 years all of a sudden knows how to wield a sword effectively enough to lead an armored knight charge? And they had armor that just *happened* to fit her, curves and all?), but it wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it was going to be.


----------



## razor1uk (Oct 14, 2012)

Fullmetal Alchemist; The Sacred Star of Milos (IMDB, full film length!1h 50mins) 17/20 R15 or PG12+
An anime film based upon (somewhere in or after the Brotherhood series,) of Full Metal Alchemist Edward Elric his brother Alphonse Elric. Another tale of the two alchemistic brothers, who journey about their world aiding those in need, thwarting evil those whom are despicable, solving riddles and gathering intel to aim to restores themselves, while using alchemy; alchemy is a natural science in the world of Full Metal Alchemist. 

With a mix of humour, angst, action and anime slapstick while sometime dealing with very mature (Not in the 'adult/xxx' meaning..) themes, ideas and perspsectives concerning a 3 way stuggle for territory between two regional powers and the local and ancient 'Milos' inhabititants whom are reduced to serfdom between the sides. 

With family feuds love, dishevled persons living with pride, prideful persons acting arrogantly, death, some blood - via self sacrifice, murder and egotism, the struggle for independance and the twisting of revenge into peaceful hope and vice versa, and how things should ideally be done for the humaneness not just for the sake of dogma, ego power.

Methings this is an quite an aprochriphal (..Aesops Fable like?) story, is likely to banned in a few countries for being 'too close to the bone' in some aspects.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 14, 2012)

razor1uk said:


> Methings this is an quite an aprochriphal (..Aesops Fable like?) story, is likely to banned in a few countries for being 'too close to the bone' in some aspects.




As in, _not politically correct?_

WWII Secret Army: The Resistance In Torment 1943-44....


----------



## razor1uk (Oct 14, 2012)

Yep, as it appears to me deluded, from their own viewpoint it would likely seem normal to 'em.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 15, 2012)

The Ghost and the Darkness....was on so I watched....again!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 15, 2012)

Liked that movie Wayne, but though that the Michael Douglas character was a distraction and really wasn't needed at all for the story line... It seemed to me that as he was involved with the movie financially he felt he should have gotten in front of the camera as well. Any way, my two cents...

Oh, by the way, did you know that the actual lions of Savo were mane-less, though at least one of the was a male? And that you can see the both of them at the Field museum in Chicago?


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2012)

When ya got the bucks you can play in the sand pit....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 16, 2012)

No doubt!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2012)

Moonraker...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 16, 2012)

I am amazed at the number of Ghost Hunting/Mythical Beasts shows that are one (at least 6 I can think of), and they never find a damn thing!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 16, 2012)

I have had some strange experiences over the years. I do not scare easily, nor do I automatically think "ghost" when the house settles. I do not care whether anyone believes me or not. It falls under the heading of, "If you had seen what I did, then you would have seen it", type of thing. I mistrust "true believers" in anything. I try to keep an open mind and use reasonable scepticism when dealing with the unknown.
That being said, I think that the trouble with those shows is they find too much. All these paranormal shows are full of crap for the most part. There is so much blatent fakery carried out that they have no credibility, (see the youtube where Grant of the "Ghost Hunters" is pulling a line fixed to his collar, bad acting and an obvious trick), those shows should be billed as comedy.
The so-called "psychics" out there should be prosecuted for fraud. It is sad that there are people who will exploit other's fears and gulibility for a buck.
It makes it harder to get to the truth. Whatever it may be.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2012)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZ7v2soqaLs_

And a lecture from the Royal College of Medicine by Dr Kevin Fong on "Medicine for Mars". It was all about the medical challenges of long space flights, very interesting.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 16, 2012)

WWI from Above was on TV last night.......
That was interesting!


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 16, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> I have had some strange experiences over the years. I do not scare easily, nor do I automatically think "ghost" when the house settles. I do not care whether anyone believes me or not. It falls under the heading of, "If you had seen what I did, then you would have seen it", type of thing. I mistrust "true believers" in anything. I try to keep an open mind and use reasonable scepticism when dealing with the unknown.
> That being said, I think that the trouble with those shows is they find too much. All these paranormal shows are full of crap for the most part. There is so much blatent fakery carried out that they have no credibility, (see the youtube where Grant of the "Ghost Hunters" is pulling a line fixed to his collar, bad acting and an obvious trick), those shows should be billed as comedy.
> The so-called "psychics" out there should be prosecuted for fraud. It is sad that there are people who will exploit other's fears and gulibility for a buck.
> It makes it harder to get to the truth. Whatever it may be.



Gotta agree with you. I believe in the possibility. Same with aliens. I have no absolute solid proof against, nor for....therefore I'm sorta skeptically optimistic. Had plenty of weird things happen to me, too, to keep me from the firm disbelief side of things. As for all those shows, do people really believe that solid proof of ___ is going to air on a TV show filmed 6 months ago? Nope...the networks'll be breaking in to your favorite afternoon shows to bring you "conclusive proof" of _____, complete with talking heads (probably that dude from Ancient Aliens with the space-age hair-do...he wears a tie, therefore he has Authority!) to discuss the ramifications and point out the "obvious" signs leading up to _____ being discovered. The TV shows are just there to drop cliffhangers on you and keep you coming back for more, because the truth is just over the next hill! No really! Seriously, it is! Send funding and we'll prove it to you!

I did catch one documentary on a guy who quit his job to pursue Jesse James' supposed "life after assassination", which was staged, of course (I have seen some pretty darn good arguments using modern forensic science and photographic discrepancies between one of the few photos of him alive, and the photos of the body afterwards...nothing conclusive, but pretty darn telling), after which he went on to be some sort of district manager or paymaster in the Knights of the Golden Circle. The guy traced a bunch of cliff etchings and cave drawings, and actually found a buried KGC cache, an old Mason jar full of gold and silver dollars, none of which was newer than 1885 (I believe), and another site that had a broken glass jar and lid...nearby, they found a gold bar that was roughly made from melting gold coins down, something which the KGC was known to do. They had another hilltop that they started excavating, after ground penetration radar picked up some large disturbances such as caused by digging....the show ended because it was fall, and the ground was too cold for their backhoe to dig all the way down, so they had to "postpone until they could get funding and rent a bigger one". Yep. Nothing proven, one way or another. It was interesting, though, tracing out the possibilities and theories surrounding his "death".

Back on subject, kiddo is watching the original Snow White on DVD. Had to leave the room...there's only so much of her voice that I can take. It is interesting to see the dynamics of male-female relationships playing out, though, based on the accepted roles of males and females of the time. Never really thought about it, but a princess who was raised in a life of luxury finds the dwarves' cottage and automatically starts to cleaning and cooking. Any director trying that today would end up in little pieces, stuffed in a freezer somewhere.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2012)

Hawaii Five-0


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 17, 2012)

Terry mentioned "Allo, allo!" on Vaughan"s F4F build, so I thought I would find it.
Can't believe I have never seen this before, Very entertaining. 
Rene, "This is my wife"
Resistance girl, "Will she talk?"
Rene, "Incessantly!, But never about anything importaint!" LMAO!!!
I am on the second episode and will watch on through!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2012)

England vs Poland in the World Cup Qualifiers...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 18, 2012)

"listen very carefully I will say zis only wance" 

Paul, "Allo Allo" is a great show, gotta watch it again myself!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2012)

A league soccer...but we lost....bummer...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 20, 2012)

WWII Secret Army:
Illusions and Disillusions of the Resistance '44-'45... 

The last part in the series....


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 20, 2012)

War of the Arrows Korean movie, really enjoyed this one.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 20, 2012)

'The Blob' from '58 with Steve McQueen...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 20, 2012)

The Flying Tigers, John Wayne....
"I hope you two had a good time, 'cause Hap paid the check!"- Classic!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2012)

The 2 semi-finals of Currie Cup rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2012)

English premier league my Hammers win their game 4-1


----------



## Njaco (Oct 21, 2012)

"Battleship"

You are allowed to watch this movie only if the word 'hokey' is in your vocabulary.

They forgot Rule #14 of the Star Trek Universe: If you send someone to check out a planet and the beings on that planet wipe out your expedition, you wipe out the planet. Not here on Earth - we give medals out while waiting for the next round of spinning sawzal balls! Though it was cool the part with the veterans and BB 63. This whole movie reminded me of those far-flung patriotic John Wayne movies of the 40s. And I'm joining the Navy! Only takes a few months to be a Lt! 

It was what I expected and the CGI was good. Just one of those brainless easy movies to watch on a Sunday afternoon when your football team has a Bye week!


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 21, 2012)

Old-school day today: Escape from New York (1981) - IMDb Classic!!! Of course, classics being classics, I noticed they're remaking this one. Is there NO originality left in Hollywouldnt? Or do they just cancel anything that's not a remake, ala Joss Whedon?


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2012)

A favourite of mine too Kirk..


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 22, 2012)

RabidAlien said:


> Old-school day today: Escape from New York (1981) - IMDb Classic!!!


Lee Van Cleef, what a legend!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 22, 2012)

Ernest Borgnine as Cabbie! LOL The dude was a phenomenal actor!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 24, 2012)

RabidAlien said:


> Ernest Borgnine as Cabbie! LOL The dude was a phenomenal actor!



Is there anything he didn't popup in?


----------



## razor1uk (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice selection of watched/reviews peeps (peoples) 8)

Red State R18, 19/20 
Kevin Smith's must unSilent Bob-like film, but just as comedic, thought provoking, exploritary and indepth as any of he's films yet - just not as you'd thought. Ok he markets his Extras a little much for me, but then he has a mind, and he's willing to use it to think as well as create and inform, and he has abstractly hit a nail on the head with his Sundance speech - can be analogeous too other things. 
If you can't think past the box your mind is in, then don't watch it, as it maches Sascha Baron Cohen's 'The Dictator' seem just like another dumb Disney flick.

Ghosthunt; The Complete Series PG15/PR12+, 17/20 
Anime; Ghostbusters humour banter meets CSI (should be then 'PSI' -Psycic Special Investigation) with both pro sceptical reasonings for the 'files'/cases they are involved to delve into. Good complex and interweaving clues and story aspects, not super scarey seems a little drawn out but this is to envelope the well constructed and thought our plot of each case/file/story with cool gfx too; but not generally in a nighmare-ish generating manner, though the situational tension and thrillingness might make you gulp or spinal shiver a bit, hence why I added the Parental Restriction of/to 12+ (certainly if they are of an 'orthodox' Christian background).

Yeah Njaco, Baffleshiest is baaaaddd (in the non-cool original word meaning) with transformer like gfx with alien craft based upon the Abyss's, and a 3 day script IMHO; ala seemingly written over 3 days from concept to completion it seems, most likely on toilet paper too - stuff written on fag/ciggy boxes tends to have more meaning. 
Just another proof of H'woods marketing machine only film, that proves Kevin Smiths Sundance speech diatribe (for Red State) is spot on in a tangental fashion/aspect.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks Razor - I think the movie really should have been released on 9/12/01!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 25, 2012)

"The Killer Tomatoes Eat France" John Aston never shone brighter!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 25, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> "The Killer Tomatoes Eat France" John Aston never shone brighter!


 
That looks so stupid that it's got to be good

Ever see "Evil Roy Slade" with John Aston? Or "The Villain" with Kirk Douglas, Arnold Schwarzenegger, and Ann Margret? Two classics IMHO.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 25, 2012)

Never heard of "Evil Roy Slade" but "The Villian" is great!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 25, 2012)

Can't remember if I have already have posted this or not, but saw The Exorcist uncut over the weekend. Man there were some scenes in that movie that I certainly don't recall, like this one. I don't remember the movie being this disturbing, but maybe it is because I've been watching the edited version over all of these years.

[*Note - This scene is VERY much rated R and I urge you not to watch it if you are under 18 or don't appreciate extremely graphic video*]


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLCgThbzmkc_


----------



## razor1uk (Oct 26, 2012)

Watched 'Split Second' again - Dick Derkins is so funny once he starts to lose it; 'big guns, we need bigger guns, yeah, that'll do, ..nah, to small,...'


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 26, 2012)

John Belushi's 1995 remake of Humphrey Bogart's classic "Sahara". I didn't hold out much hope for it, but it's actually good.


----------



## Jack_Hill (Oct 26, 2012)

John Carpenter's "The Thing" once again.
Such a masterpiece of crawling terror !
No police investigation, no intrusion from the outside.
Just a team fighting against an incredibly efficient extraterrestrial intelligence fighting himself for his own life.
And more, it occurs in Antarctica.
GREAT soundtrack, heavy mood, old style effects !
Cannot dream of any better story, except of course, The evil dead.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2012)

Skyfall (2012) - IMDb

8)


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 26, 2012)

Jack_Hill said:


> John Carpenter's "The Thing" once again.
> Such a masterpiece of crawling terror !
> No police investigation, no intrusion from the outside.
> Just a team fighting against an incredibly efficient extraterrestrial intelligence fighting himself for his own life.
> ...



Totally agree! (Except for that last part...) And no women!


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 27, 2012)

The Sorcerer's Apprentice (2010) - IMDb Still not a bad movie.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 27, 2012)

razor1uk said:


> Watched 'Split Second' again - Dick Derkins is so funny once he starts to lose it; 'big guns, we need bigger guns, yeah, that'll do, ..nah, to small,...'



Just looked this up on IMDB, I'll have to definatley check it out - Rutger Hauer rocks


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 27, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> John Belushi's 1995 remake of Humphrey Bogart's classic "Sahara". I didn't hold out much hope for it, but it's actually good.



Didn't mind that either, Paul....though you can't beat the classic original!

Deep Blue Sea


----------



## Jack_Hill (Oct 27, 2012)

@ Capt. Vick :
True.
I was not subtile comparing The Thing and The Evil dead i love both, but are not comparable.
Should have compared with, for exemple, Ridley Scott's Alien maybe.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 28, 2012)

The Great Raid....rescue of 500 us POW's in the phillipines in Jan 45


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 28, 2012)

Waiting for paint to dry, and watching "Twelve O'Clock High".
"If there's a bombadier that can't hit his plate with his fork, you get him. If there's a navigator that can't find his way to the men's room, you get him."
Someday I want to build the "Lepers Colony"


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 28, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> The Great Raid....rescue of 500 us POW's in the phillipines in Jan 45



Only problem I have with that movie is that they didn't use a P61 (CGI would have been fine with me) for the "distraction" over the camp. Every one of those guards had to have seen a C-47 at some point, which is why the Air Corps sent a '61...it was a night-fighter, and chances were high that it hadn't been seen in daylight by any of the guards. Turns out...they were right, which allowed the Rangers to get across the field. No more spoilers, though. Still....a great movie overall!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 28, 2012)

If I remember correctly they used a Hudson in the movie, no? Would have liked to see the P-61 also.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2012)

Top Gear Special on 50 years of Bond Cars...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 30, 2012)

Watched the 1990 remake of Night of the Living Dead. Pretty much your average slow walking, leg dragging, feeding on the living Zombie movie. Although I think I spotted myself as one of the walking dead, wait on second thought that was me in the mirror this morning


----------



## razor1uk (Oct 30, 2012)

RC149 Honda 125 5 cylinder at Goodwood F.O.S circa 2002 - It doesn't sound like a 125, more like a 250cc chainsaw with megaphontitis..!!

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xuvx15DLDmc_


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 30, 2012)

The Perfect Storm during Sandy...oh the irony.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2012)

Adventures of Tin Tin, rather enjoyed it...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2012)

Couple of episodes from the first season of Homeland...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 3, 2012)

Machine Gun Preacher Gerard Butler


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 3, 2012)

Going through my 'The Thin Man' DVD's...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 3, 2012)

Just got back from taking the kids to see "Wreck it Ralph" in a movie theater that had power. Good family fun. Recommended.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2012)

F1 Qualifying from Abu Dhabi...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 5, 2012)

Total Recall 2012 wasn't bad at all...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 5, 2012)

The Fifth Element..._again!_ 

Just for her, whatshername!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 5, 2012)

Mila Jov-something Russian


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thats' it...Milla Jovovich!







Multipass!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 6, 2012)

Gnomey said:


> Skyfall (2012) - IMDb
> 
> 8)



How was "Skyfall"? I'm dying to see it but my 2012 movie budget is holding out for "The Hobbit". But I LOVE what they are doing with Bond (same as with Batman!)


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2012)

whenever Fifth Element is on I always seem to watch it, I do like it!

looking forward to Skyfall though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 8, 2012)

Strike back Season 3 Episodes 1-4 love this series....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2012)

Autumn Internationals, England vs Fiji, France vs Australia, Ireland vs South Africa Wales vs Argentina...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 11, 2012)

More Strike back 5-7...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2012)

NCIS!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2012)

Autumn Tests - Scotland vs New Zealand and some Sunday Night Football...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 12, 2012)

Finished strike Back eps 8-10 have enjoyed this series...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2012)

Latest Homeland...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 13, 2012)

haven't started Homeland yet, will wait till I have them all....

Prometheus on Blu ray.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 13, 2012)

Skyfall- highly recommend it.


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 13, 2012)

Agree! Skyfall is right up there with the best of the Bond movies if not at the top of the list.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 13, 2012)

Boes....

Need to try to finish Band of Brothers, only two parts left...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 14, 2012)

look forward to Skyfall....


----------



## Njaco (Nov 15, 2012)

Stopped at a Used Bookstore today and they were selling some DVDs. Got the following movies all for $10;

"Contact" with Jodie Foster
"Sphere" with Dustin Hoffman
"Armageddon" with Bruce Willis
"On Any Sunday" with Al Pacino
"Paranormal Activity"
"Cloverfield"


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2012)

get into 'em mate!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2012)

Wales vs Samoa in the rugby...


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 17, 2012)

The Amazing Spider-Man (2012) - IMDb Not bad, actually....liked it much better than the Toby McGuire series.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2012)

England vs Australia and Scotland vs South Africa in the rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2012)

Highlander and Highlander II Renegade version...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 18, 2012)

Geeze... I must live on another planet (or in Southern Calif.) I have not been in a movie theater in over 40 years !
The last movie me and the missus went to was "2001, A Space Odyssey". Why go to a movie when you can see them on TV, sez I...

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 18, 2012)

Caught Lincoln today-very good.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 18, 2012)

Same here. That Dan Day-Lewis is some good actor. What dark and dirty times... Thought they could have found and better Grant and Lee though...just saying. Great, different, tear jerking take on the assassination.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2012)

Invisible Target Chinese Action Movie Invisible Target - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 19, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> Highlander


Nice! One of my all time favourites


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 19, 2012)

The Raven (2012) - IMDb Not bad, actually, not bad at all!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2012)

F1 Grand Prix of the USA...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 20, 2012)

Wildcat said:


> Nice! One of my all time favourites



Got a soft spot for it too, Andy!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2012)

Latest episode of Homeland...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2012)

Not starting Homeland till i got 'em all...

Watching the Local soccer league Adelaide V Sydney.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 23, 2012)

Rented two movies this weekend:

The Expendables 2 (2012) - IMDb Not bad. Lots of action, and the lines were rather cheesy (Bruce Willis looks at Arnold Schwartzenhoweveryouspellit and says "I'll be back." Arnold looks at Bruce and says "Yippie ki-aye"), but for an action movie, it wasn't the worst I've seen.

Also rented "Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter". God forgive me. I'm going to have to spend my entire Black Friday in pennance, watching Hungarian goat-porn, to scrub that from my braincell.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2012)

Japanese Blu ray The Admiral about Admiral Yamamoto rather enjoyed it.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 24, 2012)

That sounds wrather cool. English or with English sub-titles?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 24, 2012)

"Willow" with my son.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2012)

F1 Qualifying from Brazil...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 24, 2012)

Memorial Day (2011) - IMDb

It has been a long time since a movie truly moved me to tears, 1986 to be exact _Last Days of Patton_. Tonight I came across _Memorial Day_ and they flowed once again. Dam fine movie.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 25, 2012)

Sergeant York (1941) - IMDb Always a good movie!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 25, 2012)

Watched a *Combat!* marathon the other weekend...I loved that series when I was a kid :/


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 25, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> That sounds wrather cool. English or with English sub-titles?



Japanese with English subtitles, David.



RabidAlien said:


> Sergeant York (1941) - IMDb Always a good movie!



Seargeant York is a great movie, always find time for that one...

Went with my Son today and saw SKYFALL another excellent JB movie!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2012)

F1 Brazilian Grand Prix...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2012)

NCIS double episode!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 26, 2012)

Strategic Air Command with James Stewart, see if I can find it on DVD plus the one he did called FBI something I think. You can't go wrong with ol' Jimmie!


----------



## javlin (Nov 27, 2012)

Saw Red Dawn 2012 with my 20yr old son,my 43yr old nephew and his 16yr old daughter much better than I anticpated alittle better ending would of been nice.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 28, 2012)

RD 2012 is out already? Damn, snuck that past me...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 28, 2012)

Liked the original, so hope this one stacks up ok.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 28, 2012)

"Wolverines!!!"


----------



## javlin (Nov 28, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> Liked the original, so hope this one stacks up ok.



I liked the original also Wayne and if I gave the original 100% RD2012 is 85% and yes Vick the Wolverines are back


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 29, 2012)

Well...an 85% ain't bad!

Bat 21 Gene Hackman and Danny Glover


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 29, 2012)

It it me, or does anybody else think Danny Glover is like one of the worst actors ever?


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 30, 2012)

Guess what I saw today.....RED DAWN original released on Blu ray....what a coincidence....


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 30, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> It it me, or does anybody else think Danny Glover is like one of the worst actors ever?



I was never really impressed with his acting skills, no. I don't think he was cut out to be an action-movie guy. Comedy, maybe. But no "serious" roles. I found his character more slapstick than sinister in "Shooter".


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 30, 2012)

Cast Away with Tom Hanks...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 30, 2012)

The old Jay ward cartoon, "Rocky and Bullwinkle" with a generous helping of "Dudley Do-Right" They get better the more flu medicine one ingests.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 30, 2012)

Robin Hood with Russel Crowe. Pretty average I thought.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 1, 2012)

Watching Power of one as I "fish" my chopper. 
Powerful stuff.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 1, 2012)

SWMBO said "Puss in Boots" on Blu ray wasn't bad actually....


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 1, 2012)

Rented two this weekend:

Men in Black 3 (2012) - IMDb Probably the best of the three, in my opinion.

and 

Lawless (2012) - IMDb Not bad. Bootleggers vs. corrupt lawmen/Chicago mobsters.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2012)

Highlights of the England vs New Zealand rugby...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 3, 2012)

The Goonies!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 3, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> The Goonies!



i remember that! wasn't a bad flick!


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 3, 2012)

The Bourne Legacy. Not a bad flick at all. I would like to see another one with Jeremy Renner if Matt Damon isn't going to do it, but according to IMDB.com, there isn't one planned.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 3, 2012)

Independence Day...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 3, 2012)

Batman Robin...

Say what you what about them Batman flicks, they sure don't beat those classic Batman (and others) comics that I grew up with...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 5, 2012)

I finally watched Red Tails on Netflix. I liked the CGI but really felt the movie overall was poorly written. It really could have been done much better.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 5, 2012)

Action in the North Atlantic with Humphrey Bogart...

Loved those biplanes...  But, then again, it was made in '43!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 6, 2012)

That's great old movie Jan, couldn't resist watching it a couple of months ago!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2012)

Chinese Movie, Battle of Wits also known as Battle of the Warriors, enjoyed it.

Battle of the Warriors (2006) - IMDb


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 8, 2012)

I watched the 2012 movie "Battleship". I know it failed at the box office and was ripped by critics, but if you take it as what it is, a human vs alien, fantasy movie, I didn't think it was that bad.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 8, 2012)

Eastern State Penitentiary, or Cherry Hill....


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 8, 2012)

North by Northwest (1959) - IMDb Gotta love Eva Marie Saint!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 8, 2012)

No argument there mate!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2012)

Waking the Dead series 1


----------



## N4521U (Dec 9, 2012)

And I watched Churchill's Traitors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I N T E R E S T I N G


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 9, 2012)

Late night movie on the History Channel, "The Bridges at Toko-Ri"


----------



## davparlr (Dec 9, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> Late night movie on the History Channel, "The Bridges at Toko-Ri"


Me too! One of my favorite war pictures. I loved seeing all the carrier actions with those blue F9F Panthers and that HO3 helicopter (I used to love drawing that one when I was a kid). I did notice some F2Hs on the carrier that were light grey. I am not sure that is correct color scheme for the Korean war. I read in Wiki that the F9Fs did not really bomb the bridges portrayed in the movie in that they could not carry the necessary bomb loads. They did participate in anti-aircraft suppression. Interesting note: in the book the plane used was the F2Hs Banshees.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2012)

Top movie Paul!


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 10, 2012)

Just watched Red Tails for the first time; jingoistic tripe. Just one tired cliche after another. There was nothing I liked about it at all.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2012)

Latest episode of Homeland...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 10, 2012)

davparlr said:


> Me too! One of my favorite war pictures. I loved seeing all the carrier actions with those blue F9F Panthers and that HO3 helicopter (I used to love drawing that one when I was a kid). I did notice some F2Hs on the carrier that were light grey. I am not sure that is correct color scheme for the Korean war. I read in Wiki that the F9Fs did not really bomb the bridges portrayed in the movie in that they could not carry the necessary bomb loads. They did participate in anti-aircraft suppression. Interesting note: in the book the plane used was the F2Hs Banshees.


One of the few things that was changed from the book also was Brubaker's method of bracing himself up. In the movie he stands up front and takes some sea spray, in the book he gets his face behind the large piston that is in the catapult system and tries to hold himself there while it fires back. I understand that they wanted to change the ending but Bill Holden campained to keep it the same as the book.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2012)

Hell on Wheels season 2 Episodes 1-3, i ddon't mind this series at all...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 13, 2012)

More eps of Hell on Wheels 4,5 and 6...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 13, 2012)

Bought tickets already for "The Hobbit" for this Saturday


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey all you movie watchers, check out the trailer for the new GI Joe movie and tell me what you see for a fleeting instance in the upper left corner of the screen when main villain is first shown giving a speech to his gathered minions. I would swear it’s the nose of a Bf 109!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2012)

Looper (2012) - IMDb


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 15, 2012)

Bravo Two Zero (TV 1999) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 15, 2012)

finally got the chance to watch the Korean war movie, "The Front Line" enjoyed it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 16, 2012)

balance of Hell on Wheels season 2...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2012)

The Dark Knight Rises (2012) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 17, 2012)

Boardwalk Empire season 3 Eps 1 and 2


----------



## bromhead (Dec 19, 2012)

Im my vid room,,Zulu Dawn,,theater,Lincoln


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2012)

More boardwalk Empire 3-5..


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2012)

Season 2 finale of Homeland...


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2012)

Finally got to watch 'We were Soldiers' - not bad at all.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2012)

Batman Begins (2005) - IMDb


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 21, 2012)

Joyeux Noel - a lovely movie about German, French and Scottish soldiers celebrating Christmas in no man's land in 1914. Very well done, thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 21, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Finally got to watch 'We were Soldiers' - not bad at all.


One of those movies I am willing to watch more than once.


Wheels


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 22, 2012)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> One of those movies I am willing to watch more than once.
> 
> 
> Wheels



One of a very select few that gets me choked up. Never cared much for Madeline Stowe, but when she's walking around the base delivering the taxi drivers' deliveries.....damn!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2012)

The Dark Knight (2008 ) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2012)

Boarwalk Empire done, good series!


----------



## N4521U (Dec 23, 2012)

A Christmas Story....... it's a must see


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2012)

Skyfall again...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 23, 2012)

"Wizard of Oz" marathon courtesy of Ted Turner, my favoritest crazy rich guy!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2012)

The First of the Millenium Trilogy, The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo this was good i really enjoyed it, look forward to the other two...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2012)

Got the highlights of this years London 2012 Olympics on DVD. Rewatched the opening ceremony still enjoyed as much the second time around (or third)...


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 24, 2012)

I watched "Pitch Perfect" and for some stupid reason, I really liked it. Maybe because the singing was good and a couple of the girls are HOT!!!! Ok, I have shredded my Man-Card.


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 24, 2012)

....now go burn the shred in a massive conflagration worthy of Manhood. Seriously. Flames high enough to roast a mastodon. You'll have to provide the mastodon yourself. Lucky will bring beer.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 25, 2012)

....and thee shall deep fry thy nuts, of which thee are unworthy! From now and henceforth thee shall be known as Freyalifter!

Strategic Air Command, that's right, a _maaaan_ flick! Nice aircraft, cars...followed by Bullitt and The Duel! Maaaaan, testosterone overflow in Section M, M for Manly!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 25, 2012)

Thorlifter said:


> I watched "Pitch Perfect" and for some stupid reason, I really liked it. Maybe because the singing was good and a couple of the girls are HOT!!!! Ok, I have shredded my Man-Card.


You are partially forgiven for noticing the hot girls.
Now, go watch "The Great Escape" and any John Wayne flick, and I think you will be O.K.!


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 25, 2012)

Whilst "The Great Escape" is indeed a movie filmed in PureTestosterone (tm) and ManlyVision(tm), I would expand the list to include ANYTHING with Steve McQueen.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 25, 2012)

RabidAlien said:


> One of a very select few that gets me choked up. Never cared much for Madeline Stowe, but when she's walking around the base delivering the taxi drivers' deliveries.....damn!


That is one tough scene to watch.

Another movie I liked with her in it was "Revenge" with Kevin Costner and Anthony Quinn.
Revenge (1990) - IMDb 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2012)

The Girl who Played with Fire, part 2 of the millenium Trilogy...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2012)

Load of random Christmas movies on TV...


----------



## VBF-13 (Dec 26, 2012)

Caught one of my all-time favorites last night that just came up on Xfinity On Demand, "Here Comes Mr. Jordan." That Jimmy Gleason just cracks me up!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 26, 2012)

Just saw a commercial for a "ghost hunting" show. The gal actually says, "Are there any spirits here? Knock once for yes and twice for no"!
Kills me every time!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 27, 2012)

The Girl who kicked the Hornets Nest, part 3 of the Millenium Trilogy, this was a great series of Movies, really enjoyed them...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2012)

Troy


----------



## SPEKTRE76 (Dec 28, 2012)

'The Watch' with Ben Stiller


3/5 stars (my rating)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 29, 2012)

Just came from "Life of Pi" --- if you liked Castaway you will appreciate this -- 3D -- very well done .. not for young-uns

MM


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 29, 2012)

I read the book and loved it, I have to see this one.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2012)

The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King (2003) - IMDb


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 29, 2012)

"... I read the book and loved it, I have to see this one."

Inspired interpretation ... you won't be disappointed.

MM


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 29, 2012)

Excellent, Thanks!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 29, 2012)

Kids got "Brave" for Christmas...I imagine after a few dozen more playings I'll be begging for my own death...


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 29, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> Strategic Air Command, that's right, a _maaaan_ flick! Nice aircraft, cars...followed by Bullitt and The Duel! Maaaaan, testosterone overflow in Section M, M for Manly!



Sounds like to me you are trying too hard to make up for some kind of *"SHORT"* coming in your life. Hmmmmmmm

Made up for my chick flick by watching The Chronicles of Riddick


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2012)

The Hobbit I look forward to the next installment!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 30, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> Kids got "Brave" for Christmas...I imagine after a few dozen more playings I'll be begging for my own death...



Daughter is getting that for her 4th Bday. *sigh* I know exactly how you feel....they should make kids' movies like that to automatically play on a loop as soon as you put it in.



Thorlifter said:


> Made up for my chick flick by watching The Chronicles of Riddick



Getting closer. Still need a Steve McQueen movie to put your testosterone levels back in the positive. 

Rented and watched The Dark Knight Rises (2012) - IMDb this weekend, good movie. One or two of the fight scenes felt a bit too choreographed, stiff, but other than that, not too bad. Also watched Resident Evil: Retribution (2012) - IMDb. Over-the-top gratuitous violence, slo-mo shots, stereotypical cannon-fodder bad-guys who can't hit anything despite 20 of them firing full-auto into a small area....Milla Jovovitch with long, red hair in her "girl-next-door/soccer-mom" dream-sequence....there's absolutely no point to these movies anymore, no real plot, but they're so cheesy they're just fun to watch!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 30, 2012)

Aye, like Bullitt or Le Mans! You'll be so full of testosterone that your voice will change and you'll grow fur, where there's never been fur before!
12 Angry Men going now...then Bullitt, The Duel, The good, the bad and the ugly....


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 30, 2012)

The Great Escape was a good movie with McQueen and certainly has a great chase in it 

An alternative to "The Good, The Bad and The Ugly" would be "Unforgiven" with Eastwood


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 30, 2012)

My wife bought me a "The Sand Pebbles" DVD today, 179 minutes of Steve McQueen awsomeness!
Going in the player in the morning.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 30, 2012)

RabidAlien said:


> Daughter is getting that for her 4th Bday. *sigh* I know exactly how you feel....they should make kids' movies like that to automatically play on a loop as soon as you put it in.



AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trebor (Dec 30, 2012)

The last 3 movies I saw in theaters were

Lawless
Flight
Lincoln


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 30, 2012)

Just a heads up for anyone with small children, an old Jim Henson flick, "The Tale of the Bunny Picnic" is highly recomended!
Like all of Mr. Henson's works, it runs on two different levels; for instance, there is a running gag where the dog mis-identifies the correct names for body parts that ends in the "Giant bunny, my elbow!" joke! 
Still makes me laugh!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2012)

Van Helsing


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 31, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> Van Helsing




Watched Escape from L.A. (1996) - IMDb yesterday.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2012)

Watched some NFL last night...


----------



## razor1uk (Dec 31, 2012)

Recently watched Samurai X / Ruoronin Kenshin from ep 1 to 95 (again - took about 3 or 4 days) ..you just can't beat a story like that, except with a reverse blade sword, that it is...
Now I just need to get the final OVA/film - where he dies after returning from 1890's Korea into Karou's arms...

Nothing apart from a M14A1 says manlyness like a reverse blade sword/katana/wakizashi.... ...if your living in the uk, a BB or AEG-BB is the closest you can get to legal rifle


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2013)

Sons of Anarchy Season 5 Eps 1-3


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 1, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> Van Helsing


If you watch Van Helsing, you have to complete the trilogy:
League of Extrordinary Gentlemen
Brahm Stoker's Dracula


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 1, 2013)

The trilogy of what? Bad movies?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 1, 2013)

they're not that bad, really...there are much worse ones out there!


----------



## Jack_Hill (Jan 1, 2013)

Captain America.
A good surprise, anti-dumb hero, dark atmosphere and a great superbad German flying his Horten like America bomber !


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2013)

Catch Me If You Can (2002) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> If you watch Van Helsing, you have to complete the trilogy:
> League of Extrordinary Gentlemen
> Brahm Stoker's Dracula



Seen League, Haven't seen the Dracula one....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2013)

First episode of David Attenborough and the BBC's new series "Africa". Excellent!


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Jan 2, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> My wife bought me a "The Sand Pebbles" DVD today, 179 minutes of Steve McQueen awsomeness!
> Going in the player in the morning.



Paul, did you know the book was written by a USN Chief Petty Officer (Chief Machinist Mate). It was, to some small degree, autobiographical. It's one of my favorites. Richard McKenna - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Jan 2, 2013)

davparlr said:


> Me too! One of my favorite war pictures. I loved seeing all the carrier actions with those blue F9F Panthers and that HO3 helicopter (I used to love drawing that one when I was a kid). I did notice some F2Hs on the carrier that were light grey. I am not sure that is correct color scheme for the Korean war. I read in Wiki that the F9Fs did not really bomb the bridges portrayed in the movie in that they could not carry the necessary bomb loads. They did participate in anti-aircraft suppression. Interesting note: in the book the plane used was the F2Hs Banshees.



Dav, if you liked that you might like "*Launch 'Em*.' It's a comic short film that was made by a squadron that spoofs carrier ops. How they got it made is anyone's guess but its legendary fare in CV ready rooms.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxX5LSY6nag_

The ship, CV-19, is the Pre-27C modified USS Hancock on which I did a very eventful 2 week carrier qualification detachment in 1972.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 2, 2013)

oldcrowcv63 said:


> Paul, did you know the book was written by a USN Chief Petty Officer (Chief Machinist Mate). It was, to some small degree, autobiographical. It's one of my favorites. Richard McKenna - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Actually, yes. I have the book that he wrote, amazing story, and some fantastic photographs of the American Gunboats!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2013)

More Sons of Anarchy...eps 4 through 6


----------



## razor1uk (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm a little shocked Wayne, you've seen The Leage of Extranodinary Gentlemen, but not Bram Stokers Dracula!? - ok Keanue's (spelling) in it, although he's less "Whoa! I think left my gas on?" Speed a like in it thankfully... Still I'm awaiting the possible Bill Ted 3.

Recently watched 
Ted 19/20
Seriously fething funny, a real good film, a little bit 32 going on 18-ish humour, but the flow, story, progression and package is a modern guys 'quivering stiff upper lip' film (awww, so it almost makes you a lttle bit misty eyed *Sarge's voice - from Red Vs. Blue*)


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2013)

The Bourne Legacy (2012) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2013)

razor1uk said:


> I'm a little shocked Wayne, you've seen The Leage of Extranodinary Gentlemen, but not Bram Stokers Dracula!?



My wife said the same thing...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2013)

continuing with Sons of Anarchy finished off the remaining episodes of season 5...


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 6, 2013)

48 Hours.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 6, 2013)

Total Recall (2012) - IMDb Not bad. Some obvious departures from the original, but not bad.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 6, 2013)

I've been watching my christmas gift....

"The Rockford Files: Season One"

LOVE IT!!!! Go Jimbo!


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Jan 6, 2013)

Rockford's sometime side-kick Angel was my favorite. He'd show up and I'd start laughing. Margolin played 'Angel' and a similar character in another (short-lived) Garner series that I liked: Nichols. Margolin's character had similar manic energy as the later 'Kramer' (Michael Richard's role on Seinfeld). Margolin may be most remembered for his role as 'Little Joe' in Kelly's Heroes opposite Telly Savalas Clint Eastwood.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 6, 2013)

oldcrowcv63 said:


> Rockford's sometime side-kick Angel was my favorite. He'd show up and I'd start laughing. Margolin played 'Angel' and a similar character in another (short-lived) Garner series that I liked: Nichols. Margolin's character had similar manic energy as the later 'Kramer' (Michael Richard's role on Seinfeld). Margolin may be most remembered for his role as 'Little Joe' in Kelly's Heroes opposite Telly Savalas Clint Eastwood.



Don't forget his attorney Beth and jailmate Gandy!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2013)

The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King (2003) - IMDb


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 6, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I've been watching my christmas gift....
> 
> "The Rockford Files: Season One"
> 
> LOVE IT!!!! Go Jimbo!



Nice! That was a great show.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Jan 6, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I've been watching my christmas gift....
> 
> "The Rockford Files: Season One"
> 
> LOVE IT!!!! Go Jimbo!



Just found this out and thought you'd be interested, from wikipedia on James Garner:

"_Later, he joined the National Guard serving seven months in the United States. He then went to Korea for 14 months in the Regular Army, serving in the 5th Regimental Combat Team in the Korean War. He was wounded twice, first in the face and hand from shrapnel fire from a mortar round, and second on April 23, 1951 in the buttocks from friendly fire from U.S. fighter jets as he dived headfirst into a foxhole. Garner was awarded the Purple Heart in Korea for the first injury. For the second wound, he received a second Purple Heart (eligibility requirement: "As the result of friendly fire while actively engaging the enemy"), although Garner received the medal in 1983, 32 years after his injury.[11][14][15][16] Garner was a self-described "scrounger" for his company in Korea, a role he later played in The Great Escape[17] and The Americanization of Emily._"


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Jan 6, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King (2003) - IMDb



Gnomey! Is this your first time seeing it? I have read that Tolkien wanted to create a national myth (ignoring the arthurian cycle?) 

from: National Geographic Lord of the Rings -- myth storytelling

"_*Tolkien created the mythology and history of Middle-earth to serve as the poetic legend he felt his homeland, England, lacked.*_"

Don't all English citizens receive a set of Tolkien on their first birthday and must have read it before being allowed to enter school?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 6, 2013)

Mr Bean, eps 1 - 12


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 6, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Mr Bean, eps 1 - 12


Love that one where he uses his teddy bear to paint, classic move distracting the bear's attention so he could "insert" the brush handle! First time I saw that I laughed so hard I almost p*ssed myself!
As for me, I have started "Band of Brothers" again. "You PEOPLE are at the position of attention!"


----------



## N4521U (Jan 6, 2013)

went and saw Life of Pi.......
not too sure about that movie.
great special effects tho.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 6, 2013)

Our oldest son has worked at the local movie theatre for ten years now. He has a pretty good grasp on popular culture. He said that 90% of the people asked for their money back. Don't know if that is a national average or just the uptight individuals that inhabit the town around me. I haven't seen it.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Jan 6, 2013)

N4521U said:


> went and saw Life of Pi.......
> not too sure about that movie.
> great special effects tho.



Spoiler alert: Did the move portray the actual fate of Pi's mother and the real identity of the tiger? or did Hollywood clean it up? That's a part of the book that I wouldn't expect to be in the film version. When the shrinks come in and discuss what really happened to him. I don't think I'll go see it if they deviate from the book.


----------



## N4521U (Jan 6, 2013)

There were no shrinks......


----------



## Njaco (Jan 6, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Mr Bean, eps 1 - 12



I don't know if its part of that show but I have an episode of Mr. Bean on VHS that was a Christmas special (I think). He plays with some toy army men in a store and...it was one of the funniest things I ever seen!!!!


----------



## N4521U (Jan 6, 2013)

There were no shrinks......
I think they were just investigators.....

We both left a little disappointed.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 6, 2013)

"Return of the Jedi" - My 6 year old is on his Star Wars stage


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 7, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I've been watching my christmas gift....
> 
> "The Rockford Files: Season One"
> 
> LOVE IT!!!! Go Jimbo!



Always like that show, especially loved some of the messages left on the recorder at the start!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2013)

James Holland - "Fortress Malta". Documentary of the book of the same name that he did for the BBC, it is on the iPlayer for those that missed it.

There is another on tankers there as well that is not bad either.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2013)

Dexter Season 7 Eps 1 and 2


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 10, 2013)

Men of the Fighting Lady...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 10, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I don't know if its part of that show but I have an episode of Mr. Bean on VHS that was a Christmas special (I think). He plays with some toy army men in a store and...it was one of the funniest things I ever seen!!!!



Yup, that was one of them!


----------



## Jack_Hill (Jan 10, 2013)

The Red Baron.
Unequal quality to me...
First air combat : a/c have unbelievable roll rates.
Then, progressively, all a/c turns into fying saussages.
Guess i've got to rewatch.
Won't hurt, because anything with Albatros D.III and Lena Headey's in it is welcomed.
Ty for Fate of Pi's opinions, guess i'll wait for tv broadcast.
Can't believe after all this years, Mr Hatkinson's Mr Bean is still so much popular !
Not over : my 6 years son and I are laughing so loud watching someone dumber than I !


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2013)

Latest episode of David Attenborough's new series Africa. Excellent as always.


----------



## N4521U (Jan 10, 2013)

Les Miserables......... or however it's spelled.............
What's happening with the new movies... what are they smoking???????
Story was kinda thin. If I hadn't seen the one with Gerard I would have been a bit lost.
We were again, disappointed. Wondering what we really want to see now.

How did this one fair out Paul?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 11, 2013)

more Dexter 3 and 4..


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 11, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Les Miserables......... or however it's spelled.............
> What's happening with the new movies... what are they smoking???????
> Story was kinda thin. If I hadn't seen the one with Gerard I would have been a bit lost.
> We were again, disappointed. Wondering what we really want to see now.
> ...


You mean a musical set during the French Revolution showing here in the mountains of N.C.? About as well as you would think.
Some older folks and a few fat girls.
According to the kid, it was so empty that it lasted one week, they have "Texas Chainsaw 3D" to replace it. 
Packing them in. Go figure.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2013)

Hell Boy


----------



## N4521U (Jan 13, 2013)

Kiss the Girls was on TV...... had to go thru the house to Clear all the rooms before Annie would go to bed!


----------



## Jack_Hill (Jan 13, 2013)

The Wolfman.
Beautiful, dark and brutal.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 13, 2013)

Looper (2012) - IMDb (Emily Blunt!!!)

and

The Bourne Legacy (2012) - IMDb (not bad...more suspense than action, but still not bad.)


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2013)

Avatar (2009) - IMDb


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 13, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> Avatar (2009) - IMDb



I've seen that movie a dozen times, and that frikkin necklace is ALWAYS in the way! Supid alien jewelery...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 14, 2013)

RabidAlien said:


> Looper (2012) - IMDb (Emily Blunt!!!)
> 
> and
> 
> The Bourne Legacy (2012) - IMDb (not bad...more suspense than action, but still not bad.)



Got both to watch, just haven't slotted them in yet.....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 14, 2013)

Zero Dark Thirty...loved it


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2013)

Watched the NFL divisional games last night...



RabidAlien said:


> I've seen that movie a dozen times, and that frikkin necklace is ALWAYS in the way! Supid alien jewelery...



Haha, yeah it is. Bloody annoying.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 15, 2013)

More Dexter eps 5-8


----------



## A4K (Jan 16, 2013)

Les Miserablés. 

Well done (as a film), but do agree with Vic - VERY thin story in comparison with the book and the Depardieu/ Malkovich film version, and music largely forgettable (IMO).
Ivett (who was unfamiliar with the story) didn't like it much.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2013)

NCIS double episode...WOW


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2013)

Hellboy II


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 18, 2013)

"Cannibal! - The Musical"


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> "Cannibal! - The Musical"


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 19, 2013)

Yup, written and starring the creaters of South Park.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2013)

Taken 2 (2012) - IMDb


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 20, 2013)

Korea, The Forgotten War, In Colour....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2013)

Pirates of the Caribbean - curse of the Black Pearl


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 20, 2013)

Saw Zero Dark Thirty last night with some mates and thought it was excellent.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 20, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> Pirates of the Caribbean - curse of the Black Pearl



Seen that Johnny Depp as sign up for a fifth one...

Opening parts of NCIS Season 10...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Seen that Johnny Depp as sign up for a fifth one...
> 
> Opening parts of NCIS Season 10...



Didn't know that....and NCIS season 10 has been real good so far!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2013)

Pirates of the Caribbean - Dead Mans Chest


----------



## N4521U (Jan 23, 2013)

Fateless.......

interesting for a foreign subtitled film.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2013)

Pirates of the Caribbean - At Worlds End


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2013)

Caught a bit of Winter X Games 17 from Aspen, Ski Slopestyle qualifiers...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2013)

...and finally Pirates of the Caribbean - On Stranger Tides, now I've seen 'em all...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2013)

Some more of Winter X Games...


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 28, 2013)

Away all boats. Love this movie


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2013)

Chinese Flick, An Empress and the Warrior, thought is was pretty good...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 28, 2013)

Finally saw "Inception". I swear the top was just about to fall at the end...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 29, 2013)

Gregory Peck Pork Chop Hill


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 29, 2013)

Fortress - via YouTube. Not bad for a low budget film


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 30, 2013)

Divorce American Style (1967) - IMDb


IMDb said:


> After 17 years, things have got too predictable and stale. They argue, they visit a marriage counselor, Richard (drunk) visits a prostitute. They split up. After meeting other people, they are re-united at a night club where they realize that their marriage was better than their divorce.


Several name actors in this one.


Dick Van Dyke ... Richard Harmon
Debbie Reynolds ... Barbara Harmon (Prince Leia's mom.)
Jason Robards ... Nelson Downes
Jean Simmons ... Nancy Downes
Van Johnson ... Al Yearling
Joe Flynn ... Lionel Blandsforth (Captain Binghamton - McHales Navy plus several Disney movies with Kurt Russell)
Lee Grant ... Dede Murphy
Tom Bosley ... Farley (Mr. C - Happy Days)
Tim Matheson ... Mark Harmon (as Tim Matthieson) (Jonny Quest voice actor plus several teen movies including Animal House.)

Writers:
Robert Kaufman (story), Norman Lear (screenplay)

From what I saw nothing has changed when it comes to a Divorce except for the happy ending...


Wheels


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2013)

Blues Brothers 2000


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2013)

Latest episode of "Africa"...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 30, 2013)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Divorce American Style (1967) - IMDb
> 
> Several name actors in this one.
> 
> ...


My divorce was a happy ending!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 31, 2013)

Bus Stop....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2013)

NCIS


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 31, 2013)

Beneath Hill 60.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2013)

Firefly the series all week...I do get p!ssed off once I reach the end...should have been more....


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2013)

More as a background 'noise', a couple of 'Gunsmoke' and now 'The Kentuckian'...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2013)

U20's 6 Nations Rugby match between Wales and Ireland. Nice warm up for the main event which starts tomorrow...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 1, 2013)

Series Finally of "30 Rock"...a bit disappointed


----------



## Jack_Hill (Feb 2, 2013)

Payback.
Saw trailer long time ago.
Casted one day here...
Watched and recorded at last : Droopy is in search for his 70K$ !
Liked it.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2013)

England vs Scotland and Wales vs Ireland in the 6 Nations Rugby...


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 2, 2013)

The last wave. Fantastic movie!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 2, 2013)

The Maltese Falcon, one of Humphry Bogarts best, playing right now on Turner Classic Movies. Interesting, to me at least, the police Lieutenant is the same man that played the General in "I Dream of Jeannie" and his Sergeant is Ward Bond, remembered best by me as a CPO in "They Were Expendable".
Peter Lorre and Sydney Greenstreet, later to appear in "Casablanca" with Humpy, are also in this one.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 3, 2013)

Jack, that hammer scene was brutal, no? Ouch!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2013)

City of War, The Story of John Rabe.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 3, 2013)

The reality show called ww2aircraft.net....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 3, 2013)

I heard that it's all scripted. I can totally see it. Too many stock characters. Like the drunken Swede living in Scotland and the New Zealander hiding in Hungry from Interpol, the surfer dude trapped in the body of an English man trying to get in touch with his past life by building a P-51 cockpit from scratch. And then there is the mysterious "Terry", if that even is his name, what can I say? There is a rumour out there that he killed an man with an airbrush after parachuting into his garden. What utter rubbish....but for some reason I'm hooked.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2013)

Six Nations rugby. Italy vs France.

Will watch the Superbowl later on...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 3, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> I heard that it's all scripted. I can totally see it. Too many stock characters. Like the drunken Swede living in Scotland and the New Zealander hiding in Hungry from Interpol, the surfer dude trapped in the body of an English man trying to get in touch with his past life by building a P-51 cockpit from scratch. And then there is the mysterious "Terry", if that even is his name, what can I say? There is a rumour out there that he killed an man with an airbrush after parachuting into his garden. What utter rubbish....but for some reason I'm hooked.



Aaaah....that infamous _Terry_, which is either as you say, not his name, or is short for something, probably criminal, like his breeding of as he like to call them 'Hippocroccofrogs', most likely a covername for some endangered spieces, selling them on the black market as 'Hellcats' to comfuse even more...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 3, 2013)

I heard he photo-shopped his mustache. Nothing that kick-a** could be real. 


Just sayin.................


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 3, 2013)

Good point! Maybe his moustache is named TERRY...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2013)

...or the cat/dog that he stole it from! Just an idea!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 4, 2013)

*Lincoln*.

I know that Lincoln is not universally loved on this Forum and that's natural but - this film is a must. Absolutely a must see and very funny. 

10 out of 10.

MM


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 4, 2013)

I watch one football game a year, and Superbowl 47 did not disapoint. I didn't have a dog in that fight, so I enjoyed the whole thing, even the lights out delay.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2013)

Just look at the Wire Fox Terrier, with that name and _that_ mustache, coincidence? Me think _not!_


----------



## Airframes (Feb 4, 2013)

I'll have you know that my moustache (now grey, unlike my hair) is genuine imitation goat beard hair !


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2013)

The real copy of the genuine imitation?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 4, 2013)

Well I wouldn't wear a cheap, fake copy of real imitation, would I, old chap? One has standards to maintain, don't you know!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2013)

UK or European?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 4, 2013)

Standards, or genuine imitation goat beard hair?


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 5, 2013)

Your standards, UK or EU?

Watched Days That Shook The World: Battle of Midway!


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 6, 2013)

Watched a very interesting piece about the causes of World War I that was, believe it or not, included on a special features disk of the Young Indiana Jones Chronicles Vol 1. I always knew the war started with the assassination of Archduke Franz Ferdinand, but never really knew how that led to war. That little mini documentary explained the connections very well.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2013)

6 Nations Rugby. Scotland vs Italy and Wales vs France...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 10, 2013)

The Darkest Hour


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 10, 2013)

Tigerland


----------



## rochie (Feb 10, 2013)

Reign of fire.

season 2 of game of thrones ep 4

and am waiting for Spatacus war of the damned (season 4) to start tomorrow !!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2013)

6 Nations rugby England vs Ireland...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2013)

Merlin Season 1 episodes 1-6 the past few days...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 12, 2013)

Apollo 18. Thought it wasn't badly done. Not that long either.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2013)

Champions League - Man United vs Real Madrid...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2013)

More Merlin...eps 7,8 and 9, actually enjoying it.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2013)

Pro 12 rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 15, 2013)

michaelmaltby said:


> *Lincoln*.
> 
> I know that Lincoln is not universally loved on this Forum and that's natural but -



This comment really stood out when I read this. Is this true? And if so, why? (Could it be we are still "fighting" the Civil War almost 150 years on? This seems ridiculous to me.)


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 16, 2013)

The Americanization of Emily (1964) - IMDb
I have seen it many times and I would watch it again tomorrow if it was being shown.


Wheels


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 16, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> This comment really stood out when I read this. Is this true? And if so, why? (Could it be we are still "fighting" the Civil War almost 150 years on? This seems ridiculous to me.)



I didn't get it either. No president was perfect, but I think Lincoln happened to do more good for the country than he did bad. 


Rented Hotel Transylvania (2012) - IMDb and Ice Age: Continental Drift (2012) - IMDb from the Redbox last night, actually got the kiddo to sit down and watch all the way through both of them! Good, funny, not too scary for a 4-year-old to handle. Also rented Taken 2 (2012) - IMDb but haven't watched it yet.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 16, 2013)

*Capt.Vick and RabidAlien:*

I suggest you review the following discussion on this Forum, hence my comment about Lincoln's popularity:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/1800-1914/great-civil-war-site-30529-5.html

MM


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2013)

Premiership rugby....


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 16, 2013)

michaelmaltby said:


> *Capt.Vick and RabidAlien:*
> 
> I suggest you review the following discussion on this Forum, hence my comment about Lincoln's popularity:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link, I'd missed that thread. Reading it now!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2013)

Quite surprised myself!  Will read it too shortly..

Wizard of Oz and The Vikings with Tony Curtis and Burt Lancaster...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 17, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Wizard of Oz and The Vikings with Tony Curtis and Burt Lancaster...



There were Vikings in the Wizard of Oz?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 21, 2013)

Hell Is for Heroes (1962) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 21, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> There were Vikings in the Wizard of Oz?





---------------------------

Season 1 2 of "Red Dwarf"


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2013)

Bits and pieces of the Europa league and Champions League...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 22, 2013)

Finished Merlin season 1 and into season 2.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 23, 2013)

"Argo" - the Academy's favorite for Best Picture.

I agree with President Carter (on this one .. ) .... it's great drama but FICTION.

MM


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 23, 2013)

I just saw Carters interview on this and IIRC he gave Canada 90% of the credit.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 23, 2013)

I remember when it happened. Days later every other car in SC was sporting a "I  Canada" bumper sticker.

If they are not giving the Canadians the credit due then that's just idiotic.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2013)

6 Nations rugby England vs France Wales vs Italy...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2013)

DOOM on Blu ray


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2013)

More 6 Nations rugby - Ireland vs Scotland and a bit of the Daytona 500...


----------



## Airframes (Feb 24, 2013)

Just watched 'Thirteen Days' on DVD - excellent.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2013)

Through to the end of merlin season 2...


----------



## N4521U (Feb 25, 2013)

Saw "the Dogfight Over Guadelcanal" 

How interesting.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 25, 2013)

Wayne I liked "DOOM" for what it was, how did you like it?

Saw "Argo"...must have really liked it because that was the fastest 2 hours of my life!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Wayne I liked "DOOM" for what it was, how did you like it?
> 
> Saw "Argo"...must have really liked it because that was the fastest 2 hours of my life!



I'd have to say the same, don't take it too seriously and go along for the ride...


----------



## rochie (Feb 26, 2013)

lot of new shows on at the minute.

Spartacus war of the damned.
walking dead season 3
game of thrones, watching season 2 as 3 is about to start.


----------



## Readie (Feb 26, 2013)

The Quartet. Bear with the film...its better than first appears.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2013)

Merlin Season 3 got through eps 1-6 past few days..


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 28, 2013)

Readie said:


> The Quartet. Bear with the film...its better than first appears.



I believe you, Maggie Smith is Hot!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2013)

22 Bullets French film with Jean Reno, not bad at all...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2013)

The Evacuees by Jack Rosenthal from '75...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 3, 2013)

The First Rebel from '39...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 4, 2013)

Hyde Park On Hudson - a terrific little film about FDR's domestic life, climaxing with the 1939 visit by King George and Queen Elizabeth ... when war is in the air ....

MM


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 4, 2013)

I can't get over Bill Murray playing FDR!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 4, 2013)

He's very good .....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 4, 2013)

Just watched it. Bill does a good FDR.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 4, 2013)

Skyfall. Meh...

Surely better than Casino Royal.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 4, 2013)

War Horse.......!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 5, 2013)

Finished Merlin season 3!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 5, 2013)

What do you guys think of Tommy Lee Jones as McArthur in the upcoming movie (IIRC) "The Emperor"? Now granted, I didn't see the movie and am only going buy the trailer, but it just doesn't work for me.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 5, 2013)

Probably better that "he who shall not be named" as Gen. Chennault!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 6, 2013)

"District 9"

a fun, enjoyable movie!


----------



## N4521U (Mar 7, 2013)

today has been a Star Trek day...................... 4 ofem.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2013)

Njaco said:


> "District 9"
> 
> a fun, enjoyable movie!



I agree Chris, I liked it too!



N4521U said:


> today has been a Star Trek day...................... 4 ofem.



so what were they Bill....like Star trek too...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 7, 2013)

Agreed!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 7, 2013)

Australian animated short, Harvie Krumpet. Really enjoyed it. Watched it on Youtube.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 7, 2013)

Myster Science Theatre 3000, "Manos the Hands of Fate". Gets funnier every time I see it!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 7, 2013)

Paul, is that the original MST3000?


----------



## N4521U (Mar 8, 2013)

Gottem all. More of them today... STs


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 8, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Gottem all. More of them today... STs





Into Merlin Season 4 eps 1-4


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 8, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Paul, is that the original MST3000?


Yep! Club MST3k - 424 - Manos: The Hands of Fate


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2013)

The Punisher


----------



## rochie (Mar 9, 2013)

took wife and child to see MAMA last night, they only saw half of it as the rest of the time they hid behind their hands !!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2013)

6 Nations Rugby - France vs Ireland Scotland vs Wales

Super Rugby - Cheetahs vs Highlanders, Stormers vs Chiefs Sharks vs Kings...


----------



## Readie (Mar 9, 2013)

Made in Dagenham (2010) - IMDb

Made in Dagenham.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 9, 2013)

"Sherlock", a well done series.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 10, 2013)

Harry Brown - Excellent movie, see it if you get the chance.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2013)

More 6 Nations rugby - England vs Italy


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 10, 2013)

FInished watching the series "Sherlock" and it really hard a bizarre ending.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 11, 2013)

My 6 year old son has me watching the Lego inspired Ninjago...


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 11, 2013)

He walked by night - really enjoyable.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2013)

French film Crimson Rivers, Jean Reno not bad...


----------



## rochie (Mar 11, 2013)

Chronicle, enjoyed it


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2013)

More Merlin eps 5 and 6


----------



## N4521U (Mar 13, 2013)

It was a silly day today.....

A collection of them, Disney Silly Symphonies!


----------



## rochie (Mar 13, 2013)

cracking on with Game of Thrones series 2, series 3 starts here on April 1st


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2013)

Can't wait for series 3 of Game of Thrones, going to be epic.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7HJsUDPeoA_


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> Can't wait for series 3 of Game of Thrones, going to be epic.



OH Yeah....April 1st here too!


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 16, 2013)

Recently watched....

Blue Harvest (15/20), It's A Trap (13/20) Family Guy's SW's homages. Funny and jokey, Blue is much better than Trap... for Star Wars fans only!

Dredd (18/20) so much better without Stallone - less comedy, but if you know the comic (2000AD) then the dialog, some of the 'stances' of Dredd and the scene structure and pace is much closer to the comics graphic style, even if the old film did have some of the largeness of armour/shoulder poldrons. I must have watched the new DVD back to back 5 times now... even the story is generally closer to the comics, no LA/Hollywood 'ideas' shoe-horned in like the last ones 'Rico', or the comedic actor from Duce Bigalow who with the Judge Biatch/Hershey, saved that film from complete ignorance.

Star Wreck (16/20) The ultimate D movie - like a B movie, but with no studio sponsor and taking 7 plus years to make.... imagine the pee-take hot shots style mixed with Star Trek Babylon 5, with Finnish humour and jokes (about Russians)thrown in and hey presto, as good a waste of time as most films, this will bring a smile at some point, if not through out.... Kippista Capteni Porkustart. 
Note this is the film that preceeded 'Iron Sky', from the samoin teama/same team


----------



## VBF-13 (Mar 16, 2013)

Bad Day at Black Rock. Just caught it in time, as Xfinity just took it off On Demand.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2013)

6 Nations - Super Saturday

And

Africa United (2010) - IMDb


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 16, 2013)

Galipoli. Mel Gibson before he went all wonky.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2013)

Finishe Merlin season 4...on to season 5...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 18, 2013)

That was a good movie meat!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2013)

Jean Reno, Crimson Rivers 2 Angels of the Apocalypse


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2013)

Season 5 merlin first 3 episodes...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 21, 2013)

Watched Adios Sabata starring Yul Brynner as Sabata on the tube last night. Cheesy 60/70's spaghetti Western. Yul Brynner as a gun-slinger just doesn't cut it. Lee Van Cleef played a much better Sabata.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2013)

NCIS and NCIS LA


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2013)

Bit of Pro12 Rugby. Ospreys vs Dragons...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2013)

Erin Brockovich


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 23, 2013)

I am following a new 9-part series on the History channel - "Vikings". Impressive, IMHO.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vikings_(TV_series)

MM


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2013)

The Spartans....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2013)

Merlin 4,5 and 6!


----------



## J dog (Mar 25, 2013)

Doctor Who


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2013)

finished Merlin, actually didn't mind it at all...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2013)

Kung Fu Panda (2008 ) - IMDb


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 29, 2013)

Soviet Storm a rather good series....now going through the Thin Man Mysteries boxset...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2013)

The Avengers on Blu ray...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 29, 2013)

Me think......the Dollar Trilogy after this... They don't do westerns like that anymore, nowadays it's a few minutes of bang-bang, 3,463 minutes of pub browl, 7,854 minutes of horseback riding with a suitable backdrop, 1 3/4 hangings and 125,386 minutes of lovey-dovey!!

Pearl Harbor on horseback!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2013)

started the second half of the Walking Dead season 3 with eps 9 and 10


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2013)

Sherlock Holmes (2009) - IMDb


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 31, 2013)

The Hobbit on blue ray. Flippin awesome!!! Better than Lord of the Rings so far.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2013)

The Walking dead 11- 14


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2013)

final 2 eps of season 3 The Walking Dead...


----------



## aircro (Apr 4, 2013)

Finally watched Django unchained - what a disapointment, what a crap .
Double barrel derringer in 1858?
Henry reapeting rifle in 1858???
Almost everybody had Remington revlover, first model apeared in 1858??
And Dinamite in 1858????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

I would get over it if that movie isn't made so amateur, just to show situation on plantation...
And simply can't believe that it was nominated - and got 2 Oscars...
Well, only good part of Tarantino's role is when he explode.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 4, 2013)

Tarantino's movies suck.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 4, 2013)

"... Tarantino's movies suck."

I agree that he be a bit much ... but ... I defy you to come up with a more emotionally compelling treatment of French 'compliance' over betrayal of French Jews than what he depicts in Act I of Inglorious Basterds. Christopher Waltz as the SS Jew Hunter is mesmerizing.

Remember ... it's not just Quentin ... it's the $$$$-men. The Dirty Dozen was produced by Mirsch Corp, the same boys who produced inglorious Basterds and Django.

Re-visit the first 20 minutes of Inglorious ..... 

MM


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2013)

American Pie (1999) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2013)

Battlestar Galactica Blood and Chrome


----------



## aircro (Apr 6, 2013)

On youtube

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhT2SwwuNy4_
Alan Ladd, Olivia deHavilland and as Ladd's character son - David Ladd. Nice movie.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-TpnbFy-J0_
Not bad, nice theme.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 6, 2013)

"Lincoln"

Very disappointed! Was expecting to see the four years of his presidency during the "War of Northern Aggression".  

Instead, 90% of the movie was about the politics involved in getting the House of Representatives to pass the 13th Amendment (Abolition of Slavery).

I love films about American history, but this one put me to sleep.

Steve


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 6, 2013)

michaelmaltby said:


> "... Tarantino's movies suck."
> 
> I agree that he be a bit much ... but ... I defy you to come up with a more emotionally compelling treatment of French 'compliance' over betrayal of French Jews than what he depicts in Act I of Inglorious Basterds. Christopher Waltz as the SS Jew Hunter is mesmerizing.
> 
> ...



I have to admit that out of his repertiore, that is the one movie that I have never seen. I've heard some good, but mostly bad. You recommend it as worth 2hrs of my wonderfully worthless like?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes - I do recommend it - but with a caveat: Leks and I saw it in Kinmount the weeks it opened - and I left the theatre ed.

The "Weinstein Productions" film (opening title) was a _farce_ .... the next morning I started to replay Act I in my head and I realized that the film is a three act play. The first act is horror - psychological horror. Act two is fantasy (Nazism and GI Joe both). And the final act is Farce (the farce of the Nazi leadership and certain post war accommodations).

It's a very funny film in places - and can be seen as a remake of the Dirty Dozen - with Jews instead of black guys and white convicts.

There are some incredible moments in Jango, too, but the film is at least 25 minutes too long.

MM


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 6, 2013)

"... Was expecting to see the four years of his presidency during the "War of Northern Aggression"..

Sorry you were bored ...  ... maybe Ken Burns' "The Civil War " multi-episode TV series is more to your liking ... 

MM


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 6, 2013)

michaelmaltby said:


> Sorry you were bored ...  ... maybe Ken Burns' "The Civil War " multi-episode TV series is more to your liking ...
> 
> MM



No doubt about it! Saw it and loved it!

Steve


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 6, 2013)

"... Sorry you were bored ... ... maybe Ken Burns' "The Civil War " multi-episode TV series is more to your liking ... "

Agreed. But I thought Lincoln's "jokes" were wonderful .... especially Ben Franklin's fondness for a Washington portrait in a British privy.

The movie is called LINCOLN after all, , not The Civil War!

MM


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 6, 2013)

Took my son to see the re-release of Jurrasic Park in 3D (his favorite movie) and he loved it! I on the other hand had trouble staying awake...I did say it was HIS favorite movie right?


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2013)

I got in trouble for sleeping in a Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles movie...once!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2013)

National Treasure....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 7, 2013)

Bit of the MotoGP this evening...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 8, 2013)

Doctor Who ep.7 The rings of Akhaten


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 8, 2013)

Atlanta Braves beat the Florida Marlins 2-0. Braves are 6 and 1. Great start to this season!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2013)

couple eps of Elementary not bad....


----------



## Njaco (Apr 9, 2013)

The Pre-wife got me "The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey" the other day. I have to say I am disappointed. While LOTR was a labor of love for Mr. Jackson,(and I LOVED ALL 3!!!) this felt rushed and disjointed. No time for some character development and the added bits were not within the timeline. Came away with an empty feeling.

Not happy.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2013)

NCIS and NCIS LA


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 10, 2013)

"The Horse Soldiers" (1959)

One of my favorite John Wayne movies!

Steve


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 10, 2013)

Njaco said:


> The Pre-wife got me "The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey" the other day. I have to say I am disappointed. While LOTR was a labor of love for Mr. Jackson,(and I LOVED ALL 3!!!) this felt rushed and disjointed. No time for some character development and the added bits were not within the timeline. Came away with an empty feeling.
> 
> Not happy.



You know, I felt the same way when I saw it in the theater but I couldn't put it into words. Thanks for doing it for me.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2013)

ToughOmbre said:


> "The Horse Soldiers" (1959)
> 
> One of my favorite John Wayne movies!
> 
> Steve



 probably my number One... 

my wife actually whistled part of the tune of Bonnie blue flag the other night and I said Yep time for the Horse Soldiers! She said ....Again.....well you started it I said!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2013)

Latest episode of Game of Thrones...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 12, 2013)

Life of Pi.

Best movie I've seen in quite a while. Wonderful.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 12, 2013)

The book was incredible, so I cannot wait to see it.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 13, 2013)

Tuff turf. Fun 80's flick.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2013)

Heroes of the Sky - George Beurling, wasn't bad, even got the primary Med aircraft graphics pretty much right!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 13, 2013)

Zero Dark Thirty - a little long but worthwhile. Nicely directed.

MM


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 13, 2013)

Just watched "My Way" out of curiosity. It has been mentioned on this forum previously.

This film is what I can only describe as _war porn_. It is a jumble of historically inaccurate incidents that is meant to make a point ... though what that point is I don't have a clue. It makes "Red Tails" look like legitimate historical drama.

MM


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2013)

Detective Dee and the mystery of the Phantom Flame


----------



## N4521U (Apr 14, 2013)

Paul.....

I go for the classics!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2013)

Newest episode of Doctor Who...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> Newest episode of Doctor Who...



Yep AND Game of Thrones episode 3!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 15, 2013)

"Vikings" Episode 7

Steve


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 15, 2013)

Family Guy: Something Something Darkside 16.5/20
Better than 'Its A Trap' on the funny jokes content, otherwise cool-enough-ish; Well if Family Guy do a LOTR spoofs, then I will turn my back on them - not cos' I like LOTR, but that the SW's spoof aspect makes it infinitely more bearable.


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 15, 2013)

Ladder 49. I wanted to be either a cop, a firefighter or an astronaut when I was a wee lass.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 15, 2013)

Pearl Harbor on a continous loop while knee walking on broken glass.
Anything to not eat turkey bacon washed down with a case of Bud!


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 15, 2013)

Black Rain, 17/20
End of the 80's cop film set in US Japan, some good bike scenes - even if its unlikely in that a HD1200 Sportster could beat Suzuki GSXR1100R in a drag and reasonable acting from most invloved.
Currently airing on UK Film4 channel - about 40-ish mins into it...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 16, 2013)

Saw a HBO documentary on CNN called "There's something wrong with Aunt Diane". Sad. Tried not to cry.

HBO: There's Something Wrong with Aunt Diane: Home


----------



## rochie (Apr 16, 2013)

the last ever episode of Spartacus, war of the Damned !

loved all 4 series of Spartacus


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 17, 2013)

The Men Who Built America....
Vanderbilt, Morgan, Carnegie, Ford, Rockefeller.....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 17, 2013)

Victory at Sea on DVD
Great footage that you won't find anywhere else, I doubt that it will be shown on t.v. ever again due to the way the Japanese are presented.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2013)

Couple of games of IPL Twenty20 Cricket...



Wayne Little said:


> Yep AND Game of Thrones episode 3!



Got to watch that over this weekend.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 17, 2013)

Martin Clunes: Islands of Britain


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2013)

rochie said:


> the last ever episode of Spartacus, war of the Damned !
> 
> loved all 4 series of Spartacus



Looking forward to watching the last series over the next few days....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 18, 2013)

Great Planes, The PBY Catalina......


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2013)

First episode of new Sci fi series Defiance


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2013)

Latest episode of Game of Thrones...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2013)

John Carter


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2013)

The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey (2012) - IMDb


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 20, 2013)

Southern comfort.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2013)

Django...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2013)

First 2 eps of Spartacus season 3..


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2013)

F1 Grand Prix of Bahrain...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2013)

Game of Thrones Episode 4 of season 3, loved the end!!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2013)

Don't spoil it for me!

Bit of IPL cricket, Chris Gayle was insane. 175* of 66 balls including a 30 ball century...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> Don't spoil it for me!



Won't do that Hugh, get on to it mate!

currently watching more Spartacus eps 3,4,5 done and on to 6


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2013)

Will be Friday before I get around to it...

Another bit of IPL cricket...


----------



## Njaco (Apr 24, 2013)

"The Thing"...which is the prequel to John Carpenter's 1982 "The Thing" which was a remake of Howard Hawks 1951 "The Thing". Got it?

Anyhow, it was ok. Premise is what happened just before the events of the 1982 movie only at the Norwegian camp. And everybody tried their best here. Not a bad movie but nowhere near the classic that the other 2 movies are. But thats ok. They tried to stay faithful to the concept. My only gripe was the spaceship scenes at the end which seemed a bit like "Predator IV", "Alien VII" and.... well, you get the picture. But the rest was ok. Pretty cool how it ends almost at the exact moment that the 1982 movie begins with the helicopter and the dog.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 24, 2013)

Njaco said:


> "The Thing"...which is the prequel to John Carpenter's 1982 "The Thing" which was a remake of Howard Hawks 1951 "The Thing". Got it?
> 
> Anyhow, it was ok. Premise is what happened just before the events of the 1982 movie only at the Norwegian camp. And everybody tried their best here. Not a bad movie but nowhere near the classic that the other 2 movies are. But thats ok. They tried to stay faithful to the concept. My only gripe was the spaceship scenes at the end which seemed a bit like "Predator IV", "Alien VII" and.... well, you get the picture. But the rest was ok. Pretty cool how it ends almost at the exact moment that the 1982 movie begins with the helicopter and the dog.



Another great review! My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2013)

squeezed in the last 4 episodes of Spartacus, enjoyed this series...


----------



## Njaco (Apr 25, 2013)

Wildcat said:


> Southern comfort.



One of my all time fricking fav movies!!!!

"You not supposed to do nuthin', solldja!"


----------



## Njaco (Apr 25, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> I have to admit that out of his repertiore, that is the one movie that I have never seen. I've heard some good, but mostly bad. You recommend it as worth 2hrs of my wonderfully worthless like?



Wow, can't believe I missed this!! I think I reviewed this a few years ago when it came out. The bar scene is incredible and I got the distinct feeling that Quentin thought that bit up and then made the movie around it.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 26, 2013)

Njaco said:


> One of my all time fricking fav movies!!!!
> 
> "You not supposed to do nuthin', solldja!"


Yup, great movie. The last 20 minutes or so of the movie is absolute brilliance, talk about suspense!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2013)

Errol Flynn today..They Died with their boots on...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 27, 2013)

Oz Doomsday Flood: Caught On Camera...
About the floods in 2011! Bl**dy, f*cking h*ll!


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 27, 2013)

Great Planes; Lockheed SR-71, Douglas (McDonnel-Douglas) A-4 Skyhawk Martin B-26 Maruader.

Ong Bak 2, Mui-Tai meets Jacky Chan style martial action film.

Kick A*s (again, ...waiting for Kick Asp 2 in August; even if it has 'rubber face' Carrey in it - he seems to me to over act when doing humour; as if he's still the Dumb Ventura Riddling Liar.)

Hellsing Ultimate I - IV (anime Vampiric in semi 'Hunter D' style film/OVA series) wishing they'd get around to making OVA's V to VII as Funimation insinuated in 2011, to carry on this oh so bloody yet comedic story - gotta' love Seras Victoria's puppylike love for her master Alucard.

Big Trouble In Little China, a great 'cheese' film, true martial art comedic gorgonzola with a class script, and initial story by John 'The Fog' Carpenter (before Fox ordered a rewrite resetting, and ruined its taking via some of their worst marketing to date).


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2013)

Iron Man 3 (2013) - IMDb


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 27, 2013)

Big Bang Theory marathon.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 28, 2013)

Battleship, didn't want to have to think too hard...


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 29, 2013)

Documentaries via youtube (search terms are without the text in brackets I added, with 'filter' set to longer than 20 minutes)...
Greatest Mysteries of WWII - Hitler's Sunken Secret (The sinking of the Hydro),
Submarine Aircraft Carrier - Japan's Super Sub (The I400's),
World War II Bombers (The) Arado Ar-234


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 29, 2013)

Dude! How was Ironman 3????


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Dude! How was Ironman 3????



Can't be too bad, racked in plenty of money already...almost 200Mill....


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 30, 2013)

$200M! well that should just about cover the marketing fee (perhaps with the production fee too) with less than 25% profit OTTOMH guesstimation..
But the trailers do look good even thought they probably show 90% of the best bits..


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2013)

Different direction for the franchise but really well done. Enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## rochie (Apr 30, 2013)

first episode of Banshee.

was pretty good


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2013)

Bullitt....never get tired of that one! The Fast (aye, right) Furious (you're taking the p*ss, right?) should watch and learn!
Can't believe that intelligent people, actually pay to see that......eeerrrmmm......something....


----------



## Wayne Little (May 6, 2013)

Double dose of NCIS


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2013)

Some people might argue that I've grown on a cultural level, but.....Star Trek: The Wrath of Khan....


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2013)

Some IPL Twenty20 Cricket...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Some people might argue that I've grown on a cultural level, but.....Star Trek: The Wrath of Khan....



Nothing wrong with the Wrath of Khan, Jan....

heroes of the Skies, The Tuskegee Airmen


----------



## N4521U (May 7, 2013)

Iron Man III............ go see it!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 7, 2013)

Wrath of Kahn was awesome. Especially after the bordom of the first one.


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2013)

The latest episode of Game of Thrones (number 6)...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 11, 2013)

Battleship.....
I'm sure that there's better ways to spend money and time!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 11, 2013)

The Philadelphia Experiment (2012) even had Michael Pare from the original as a different character...


----------



## MacArther (May 11, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Battleship.....
> I'm sure that there's better ways to spend money and time!


Battleship was great for shear explosions and testosterone...not so much on plot line or anything else.

Watched the new Red Dawn....it was OK, but I still prefer the original.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 11, 2013)

Yea, I have to agree with you - its hard to beat the original.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 11, 2013)

MacArther said:


> Battleship was great for shear explosions and testosterone...not so much on plot line or anything else.



True! Need to wash it down with Bullitt, The Duel and some other quality viewing....


----------



## N4521U (May 11, 2013)

Star Trek............... then came home and watched the original season 1 episode, then the movie Wrath of Kahn. The new movie is good, but the bigness shrouds the personal side that the old series and movie showed. ST is about people, not special effects.


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2013)

Couple of games of Super Rugby...


----------



## VBF-13 (May 11, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> True! Need to wash it down with Bullitt, The Duel and some other quality viewing....


Both good movies. Now let's talk some real class. Little Lord Fauntleroy. Caught it on cable again a few weeks ago.


----------



## Wildcat (May 12, 2013)

The Hitcher. What a cool movie, can't believe I've never seen this before. Rutger Hauer plays such a great villain


----------



## Wayne Little (May 12, 2013)

Doctor Who Ep 12 Nightmare in Silver


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 12, 2013)

A very interesting interview with Dr. Migeod, a Stuka pilot that flew the Ju-87 A, B-1, B-2 and D, before being shot down in Africa. He has some facinating recolections of many events and personalities. 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1X21-pUQsw_


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2013)

The F1 Grand Prix of Spain + the semi-finals of the Aviva Premiership rugby a bit of IPL...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 13, 2013)

Battle Los Angeles


----------



## N4521U (May 13, 2013)

The original Star Trek, the wholllllle collection......... again!


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2013)

Latest episode of Game of Thrones...


----------



## N4521U (May 13, 2013)

A movie about Toilets?????
Is it like musical chairs..? Game of Thrones? 

just touched a funnnny nerve is all, soory.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 15, 2013)

N4521U said:


> The original Star Trek, the wholllllle collection......... again!



Good on ya Bill! 

Game of thrones too, it's over too quickly...


----------



## MacArther (May 15, 2013)

Dogfights: Death of the Japanese Navy.

Good episode, although I wish all the episodes would spend less time re-capping from the commercial break and more time on the intricacies of the fights.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 17, 2013)

MacArther said:


> Dogfights: Death of the Japanese Navy.
> 
> Good episode, although I wish all the episodes would spend less time re-capping from the commercial break and more time on the intricacies of the fights.



I agree! Many docs ar guilty of that. But my son and I loved that episode!


----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2013)

Super Rugby - Sharks vs Western Force...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 18, 2013)

Star Trek (I) on Blu ray in preparation for Star Trek In to Darkness...


----------



## nincomp (May 18, 2013)

N4521U said:


> A movie about Toilets?????
> Is it like musical chairs..? Game of Thrones?



Potty mouth! Er.. potty keyboard? [yuck, that sounds ing - forget I mentioned it]


----------



## Geedee (May 18, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> Star Trek (I) on Blu ray in preparation for Star Trek In to Darkness...


 
Watched it in 3D the other night. Brilliant film and better if poss than S (1) you will go back and watch it a few times !!!


----------



## Airframes (May 18, 2013)

Just watched 'Redact' on DVD - rather graphic !


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2013)

The Heineken cup final...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2013)

Geedee said:


> Watched it in 3D the other night. Brilliant film and better if poss than S (1) you will go back and watch it a few times !!!



More than once is on the cards Gary!


----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2013)

4th day of the test match between England and New Zealand...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 21, 2013)

When Willie Comes Marching Home (1950) - IMDb

Not bad for some escapist fare but you do need to ignore certain holes in the plot that almost anyone on this forum would catch immediately.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2013)

Final ep of Hawaii Five-0 season 3


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2013)

Latest episode of Game of Thrones. The seasons really do go too quickly for my liking...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 25, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> Latest episode of Game of Thrones. The seasons really do go too quickly for my liking...



Absolutely agree with that!!!

Not long home from going to see Star Trek Into Darkness with my wife and Son....must say it was Awesome!


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2013)

Couple of games of Super Rugby and a bit of the 2nd Test in the Cricket between England and New Zealand...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2013)

Tom Hanks Road to Perdition.


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2013)

Monaco Grandprix and the final of the IPL Twenty20.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 27, 2013)

Wayne, what did you think of that Hanks movie? Still don't know if I liked it even after all these years...

Wife and I took the kids to see "Epic". I'm not mad at it!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 27, 2013)

I thought it was an ok movie Jim, hadn't seen it in ages, it was on so I let it run....


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2013)

The Italian Job (2003) - IMDb


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 27, 2013)

NCIS marathon


----------



## rochie (May 27, 2013)

total recall the new version, like the old one better !


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 28, 2013)

Saw "Into Darkness", loved it, but as a half assed trekkie I was a little confused with how they played fast and loose with the series mythology. Also was a little curious why they dug up the Kahn character yet again. Are their really no original ideas left? Nice to see Peter Weller again though...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2013)

Michael Douglas Black Rain

Thoroughly enjoyed Into Darkness, Peter Weller was great!


----------



## BlackSheepTwoOneFour (May 31, 2013)

Ironman 3


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 31, 2013)

Bachelor in Paradise (1961) - IMDb

Not one of Bob's best flicks but it is definitely good for a laugh or two. Seeing LA in 1960 or 1961 depending on when the movie was filmed is also interesting.


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2013)

Decided to watch a couple of episodes of House whilst procrastinating from doing an assignment. It is pretty much work after all if slightly unrealistic at times...


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 31, 2013)

"Dive Bomber", great shots of Devastators and Buffalos.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 1, 2013)

Attack on Leningrad, a very well done movie.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2013)

Dive Bomber is a cool movie...

Started watching The Following with Kevin Bacon, pretty good so far.


----------



## rochie (Jun 1, 2013)

have seen the following Wayne, did enjoy it myself.

watching Banshee at the minute, do like it


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2013)

keeps you watching Karl, got through 10 eps so far, started friday night!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2013)

Couple of episodes of House and some super rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2013)

finished the Following...and yep Karl, enjoyed it from start to finish...


----------



## rochie (Jun 3, 2013)

am watching Hannibal as well, very good so far


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2013)

Ah, got a couple of those, forgot I had them, actually got them for the Lovely wife...


----------



## BlackSheepTwoOneFour (Jun 3, 2013)

Rented 'Guilt Trip' on Saturday night - thought it was good. Rented 'Life of Pi' last night - fell asleep during the movie. LOL!

Next on my 'must see' list:

Lincoln
Company of Heroes


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2013)

currently watching the world cup qualifier Australia V Japan


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2013)

Latest episode of Game of Thrones...

Holy sh*t! Didn't see that coming.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 5, 2013)

My wife says the first rule of "Game of Thrones" is don't get attached to any characters!


----------



## razor1uk (Jun 5, 2013)

LOL Cpt. Vick..

Recently watched the 1st season of Babylon 5, ah, those old(er) sci-fi times....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 6, 2013)

Babylon 5 is a great show, time i watched my set again...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2013)

Finishing up the second half of Revolution


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 7, 2013)

Platoon.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 7, 2013)

Loved Platoon


----------



## rochie (Jun 7, 2013)

penultamate episode of game of thrones WTF did not see that coming !!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2013)

Lions game against the Reds and then the F1 Qualifying...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2013)

An oldie but a goodie....Sargeant York.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2013)

Canadian Grand Prix...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2013)

Game of Thrones eps 9 and 10 back to back....awesome...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 10, 2013)

The Regular Show


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 10, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> An oldie but a goodie....Sargeant York.


One of my favorites.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 11, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> The Regular Show



As in the Blue Jay and Raccoon?

_________________

"Copper" season 1 - BBC America did a great job with this one!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2013)

Falling Skies Season 3 premiere


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 12, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> As in the Blue Jay and Raccoon?



Yeah-yaaa!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2013)

Couple episodes of House...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 12, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Yeah-yaaa!



 I have to admit, when the kids watch it I laugh.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2013)

Billy Elliot (2000) - IMDb


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 13, 2013)

Hannibal (TV series) is on tonight.......some scary sh!t


----------



## Readie (Jun 15, 2013)

Punisher 2004.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2013)

Great British Irish Lions vs Waratahs...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 16, 2013)

Life of Pi


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2013)

Bit of the cricket between England and New Zealand...


----------



## Readie (Jun 17, 2013)

Expendables 2


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 18, 2013)

The internship.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2013)

Skyfall


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 18, 2013)

I hear good things about "Skyfall" Wayne...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2013)

The 2 semi finals of the rugby Junior World Cup...


----------



## MacArther (Jun 19, 2013)

Red-Tails....cringed and laughed a lot....


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 19, 2013)

Jeff Who Lives at Home. Worth watching once. Too many F-words and a really unnecessary drug use reference for such a nice story. Short film and nice change from the hugely mass produced movies. Toronto Film Festival recommendation if that matters.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2013)

Le Mans Qualifying...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2013)

Rise of the Guardians....SWMBO said so....


----------



## Airframes (Jun 21, 2013)

Watched the first 30 minutes of 'Lincoln' on DVD. It might have won awards, but it didn't win my attention. Perhaps it gets better further into the story, but the dark interiors, and mumbled tracts about ammending the Constitution left me waiting for the movie to start!
I have to say that the sets, make-up and costume were very well done though.


----------



## rochie (Jun 21, 2013)

Abraham Lincoln, vampire hunter !
bit silly but not bad


----------



## N4521U (Jun 21, 2013)

PBS,
Hitlers Children.....
interesting to hear the siblings side of the Holocaust and their feelings for their connection to it all.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 22, 2013)

"The keep". Strange, but intriguing movie.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 22, 2013)

Hatfields and McCoys Mini series enjoyed it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2013)

Cars 2....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2013)

1st Lions test...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2013)

Resident Evil Retribution


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2013)

End of Le Mans and the Junior rugby world cup final...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 24, 2013)

The missus was busy doing some work related reading so I slipped in a favourite Korean War Action Flick.

71 Into the Fire


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 24, 2013)

World War Z. Liked it, but count how may times the transport plane in the beginning changes between being a US Navy (yes, US Navy) Antonov An-12 and a C-130! I though I was watching Midway!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2013)

Wimbledon...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 30, 2013)

Otoko-Tachi No Yamato about the Japanese battleship Yamato


----------



## N4521U (Jun 30, 2013)

Superman!

Wife thought there was too too much fighting.
Made the perfect opportunity for redevelopment of the city!


----------



## futuredogfight (Jun 30, 2013)

Flags of our Fathers, what a great movie!


----------



## MacArther (Jun 30, 2013)

Team FourStar Christmas Tree of Might:

"And so they say, Turles powerlevel grew 3 sizes that day"
"Oh crudmunchies"

"You're evil, but you look just like me......I'm gonna imagine you with a goatee."


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2013)

First episode of the new series of Top Gear...


----------



## rochie (Jun 30, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> First episode of the new series of Top Gear...


me too.

am now watching Brazil V Spain in the Confed cup final


----------



## imalko (Jun 30, 2013)

Man of Steel


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 30, 2013)

Snapped marathon


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2013)

Hansel and Gretel Witch Hunters a er different spin on the tale....


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 1, 2013)

I will be watching later, 'Hellsing Ultimate V-VIII', I am expecting more gruesomeness, guns, fangs, gorey situational one-liners that Roger Moore could wish for with Sir Integra Fairbrook Wingates Hellsing, Seras Victoria and not forgetting the monsterous(ly psychopathic when needed) Alucard as they battle the Millenium group and its 'Das letzte Battalion' the now undead military survivours of old 4th Reich now the 5th (or 6th) Reich.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2013)

Skyfall....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2013)

Bit of Wimbledon...


----------



## futuredogfight (Jul 6, 2013)

Bravo Two Zero and in the middle of Talvisota.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 6, 2013)

Flashbacks with Monsters Inc..


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2013)

Final Lions Test...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 6, 2013)

Black Ops on Yesterday....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2013)

Wimbledon Mens Final!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 7, 2013)

Yaayyy! Murray!  You know that, after winning this, he went from Scotsman to become British! 

The Big Sleep....quality!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2013)

2 favorites....IP Man and IP Man 2


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2013)

Spies of Warsaw mini series.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2013)

Bit of the first day of the first Ashes test between England and Australia...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 11, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> 2 favorites....IP Man and IP Man 2



Excellent choice!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Excellent choice!



Yeah I thought so! 

Man of Steel wasn't too bad....


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 12, 2013)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0pDAthhw4M_ A bit long winded 1:40 or so, some real nice bits in it, like the amazing multi curved multi 3D carved/machined from Schist bowls/dishes and the Equator of Ancient Sites etc. The audio is a bit off at times, but that's more likely down to the coder/poster.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgALlSPlZC8_ Just started watching...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2013)

Bit of the third day of the first Ashes test between England and Australia...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 14, 2013)

Dispicable Me 2 with the kids and wife. Funny cartoon movie.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 14, 2013)

Graham Norton Show, the man is a riot!


----------



## Maximowitz (Jul 14, 2013)

*IRON SKY*


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 14, 2013)

Red (2010) - IMDb
I liked it enough that it made me want to see Red 2 next weekend when it's released. 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 14, 2013)

Act of Valor


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2013)

Silver Streak...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 14, 2013)

Arena (Star Trek: The Original Series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2013)

Final day of the first Ashes test between England and Australia. What a finish!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2013)

1976 Formula 1 Championship....what a season that was, Hunt v Lauda!


----------



## rochie (Jul 14, 2013)

Empire strikes back !

F.1 the killer years


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 14, 2013)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Red (2010) - IMDb
> I liked it enough that it made me want to see Red 2 next weekend when it's released.
> 
> 
> Wheels



I agree!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2013)

Latest episode of Top Gear + a documentary on James Hunt Niki Lauda...


----------



## N4521U (Jul 15, 2013)

The Bucaneer, 1938.............. what a thriller.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 15, 2013)

futuredogfight said:


> Flags of our Fathers, what a great movie!



That's the one I want to see. I thought it was Pacific. [hyper hollywood violence scenes]


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2013)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Arena (Star Trek: The Original Series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Wheels



Man...I watched that one the other day too!


----------



## rochie (Jul 20, 2013)

Dredd, liked it


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2013)

Sinister (2012) - IMDb

Not a good film to watch before bed lol.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 20, 2013)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Arena (Star Trek: The Original Series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Wheels


 


Wayne Little said:


> Man...I watched that one the other day too!


I will be watching this one in about 40 minutes.
Tomorrow Is Yesterday - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I saw this one earlier today.
Major Dundee (1965) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2013)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> I will be watching this one in about 40 minutes.
> Tomorrow Is Yesterday - Wikipedia, the free encyclopediaWheels



another good one ! 

(Battle of) Red Cliff Part 1 and 2 The 4 hour plus full version.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2013)

Couple of episodes of Sherlock...


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 22, 2013)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koYWznEIV50_ Interesting, certainly as likely as unlikely, I think it is more likely that what was found is truthful at least betrween 250 to 400 thousand years.*i.e; some of it does not fit with accepted theories of national and international academic prejudices politics, let alone to the racial theorise still held to as law by most the accepted elite of the (inter-)nationalistic academic groupings* The old world and the new world are just prejudicial terms based upon long held opinions of theoretical explaination. This is one world where people/homonids have been around in the homo-erectus mould for at least 750,000 years.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjS6RM0ZEGA_ Very interesting too, ties into the interglacial theories of hominid/human movement along land bridges.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4642t4dvMc_ For a bit of sceptical theorising...


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 22, 2013)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9w-i5oZqaQ_I am as highly sceptical as the author of this point by point video reply, but too like him and Plato, whence all other possibilities are exhausted, the one that explains and fits, is the only choice however improbable.

Personally I generally don't believe all the alien this and alien that coming here to make us go 'Wow' or conveniently to support their pay checks funded by too gullible persons.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2r7PIceJU4M_ This seems the most realistic of the ideas proposed so far.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 23, 2013)

Just woke up to The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh, from '77....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2013)

Couple of episodes of House...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 23, 2013)

Way... Way Out (1966) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2013)

tank Aces Michael Wittmann.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2013)

Few more episodes of House...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 25, 2013)

Space Cowboys (2000) - IMDb
Not the greatest movie ever but it has its moments. 


Wheels


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 25, 2013)

Vlad Tepesh (Son of the Dragon) the Impaler 
I was a little saddened that it didn't contain anything about Countess Bathony, but it is only related to Vlad so I cannot deny them for not 'muddiing the waters'.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VK0SeZ4bp5U_ 
This brings some great mix of differing disciplines into play that are still helping archaeology being conducted around the region now - although how much is being destroyed by the fighting and extreme(ly) devout is hard to say.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NULjA1b9Aq0_
One of the strangest things on youtube, some aspects seem logical, others seem illogical, and the remaining seems a mix quantum related conjectures of inter dimensionality, hopeful bollocks - and perhaps too much... Van Dunigan/Danigen (although he's thankfully not in it, nor that DIke either...), cosmic-cookies with some pure wtf icing!?.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqqeHiPPYNg_


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2013)

Couple of episodes of Sherlock...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 26, 2013)

School of Rock...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2013)

F1 practice from Hungary...


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 26, 2013)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEtkrZiDDGc_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXZFgl_H07I_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pteMgYPm1xM_

After watching the 2 previous vids, and the general 'gist' from the JSF vid, might their be some back room shenanigens going on again, like what 'x' country did to coerce others in to joining alegedly?
Rafaeles, Typhoon IIs, Su30MKs or MiG35s anyone....


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 27, 2013)

The Bridge at Remagen (1969) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 27, 2013)

Hot Fuzz


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2013)

Rewatched the Opening ceremony from last years Olympics as it was on TV...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2013)

Air crash Investigation


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 31, 2013)

At the mercy of the kids: Scooby Doo, Teen Titans and Legends of Chima


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 31, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> Rewatched the Opening ceremony from last years Olympics as it was on TV...


I was in Sofia, Bulgaria that evening and you could hear the whole town (city, actually) cheer when the Bulgarian team entered the stadium. Horns honking, fireworks going off in various neighborhoods and cheers drifting up from a few clubs nearby.

Pretty neat experience.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2013)

Interesting programme on Churchill in the First world war...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 1, 2013)

Just watched Museum Secrets - Imperial War Museum. Very entertaining 47 minutes that covers Churchill, RAF Tornadoes in GW1, artillery counter fire triangulation WW1, the French-British operative Odette who was captured and tortured by the Nazis, camouflage, and more ....

Great show: Museum Secrets Video - Imperial War Museum | Episode 03 - History.ca

Canadian, eh?

MM


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2013)

Oblivion Tom Cruise


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2013)

Bit of the Premiership sevens rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 3, 2013)

Ripper Street eps 1 and 2


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2013)

Super rugby final...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 4, 2013)

Ripper Street parts 3-5 ok so far.


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 4, 2013)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xhY9LSGbNk_
Really is quite interesting, although some inapropirate language and scenes of virtual violence are shown at times...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6BZqQeHF_o_


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2013)

Bit of the summer X games...


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 4, 2013)

The 39th Battalion.

Axis in the East - Part 1.

Knights Templar 
..one of the worst films I've ever seen with an 18 rating - a fairly shallow revenge script and shallower characters with almost next nothing in a serious relation to its title, but the set, clothing and details were the better than expected - obviously a project more to keep film crews production staffs employed skilled than as a film - it felt like watching a real cheesey porn film without the porn.

Mmm apologies, I'm peeved with it (a myself) more so cos' I bourght a copy of it without the usual reading the back of it, went for the gut reaction to the cover art and name even though I knew it'd be low budget-ish...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2013)

Eps 6-8 of Ripper Street....that was short sharp and shiny!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 5, 2013)

Jack the Giant Killer

and...SHARK WEEK!!!!


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 5, 2013)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wukREyiQDY_

Documentaries

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrrzcFLzvJ0_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKiXM7bUypk_


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2013)

Latest episode of Top Gear...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2013)

Horatio Hornblower Series first 2 Movie length episodes this week...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 8, 2013)

Man, I loved that series!


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 9, 2013)

Same here, the naval equal to Sharpe (of a higher rank) so to speak..

Just watched on youtube...

DPRK: The Land Of Whispers (North Korea Travel Documentary) (2013) 
Very good, eye opening and quite believable; without the main 'official' western medias BS thrown in on top of it (that includes BBC too).

NHK Documentary: "MEGAQUAKE" Episode 1
Very good and full of up to the minute new tectonic knowledge theories, including the Uimachi, Tachikawa and Drendan/Christchurch faultzones and others. This is a brand new series, possibly still ongoing.. - I wonder how some of this tinfo and theories could tie in to 'Fraking' earthquakes in Lancashire as our own tech is likelier to be more simple and old/under-developed...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2013)

Finals of the Premiership Rugby sevens...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 9, 2013)

Watched something on PBS last night that I quite enjoyed. Don't remember the name but it stared the actor who played Lucius Malfoy in the Harry Potter movies and his name was Jackson. Interesting murder mystery that was well acted.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2013)

Saturday Night Live......


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 11, 2013)

The Cincinnati Kid (1965) - IMDb
Even though this was a star vehicle for McQueen to showcase his talents Edward G. Robinson makes the movie for me.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2013)

@ more Hornblower, this IS agood little series!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2013)

Bit of the World Athletics Championships...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 12, 2013)

The Sapphires actually enjoyed it...


----------



## MacArther (Aug 12, 2013)

Pacific Rim....I was told it would be similar to Evangelion, and barring a few small points I was disappointed in that respect. However, it was a great movie over all.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2013)

Day 4 of the 4th Ashes test between England and Australia...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 12, 2013)

Yeah, you would be watching that!!!!!!!!

K-19 Widowmaker was on TV the other night..... so I looked for the Real story....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soviet_submarine_K-19


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 13, 2013)

Just started on an anime called Eyeshield 21, its quite good, following the trials and tribulations (usually as cliffhangers) of a school (JNFL) football team. Focussing more upon the story development than each play by play of a game, the games are broken down into the important plays - akin to watching the highlights. It also provides during the 'halftime' advert, rules and trivia etc about NFL Football. It has quite a lot of humour that easily crosses the translation zone, even in the subbed version.


----------



## MacArther (Aug 13, 2013)

razor1uk said:


> Just started on an anime called Eyeshield 21, its quite good, following the trials and tribulations (usually as cliffhangers) of a school (JNFL) football team. Focussing more upon the story development than each play by play of a game, the games are broken down into the important plays - akin to watching the highlights. It also provides during the 'halftime' advert, rules and trivia etc about NFL Football. It has quite a lot of humour that easily crosses the translation zone, even in the subbed version.


Not sure I could go for a sports anime. Still, its good to see that others on this forum watch anime!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 13, 2013)

Just got back from taking the kids to see "Planes".


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 13, 2013)

Planes? was it bearable enough Vick - enough humour in it for those older kids watching eh?

Macarthur, fair enough, it isn't Geass or Stand Alone, but it's better than Suzuka; the series about track running, it has more humour than all three suggestions per episode. Plus for younger peeps, it might encourage sports (well NFL), team play and perserverance - of which, ..it does have over 140 episodes.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 13, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Just got back from taking the kids to see "Planes".


Took my kids on Sunday, cute movie! Good technical advisors, some of the terms and part names used ("you bet your PT6") were the real deal!. "CALL THE BALL."


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh it was definately bearable. Rather enjoyed it, but less than halfway through the kids were asking if it was almost over. I understand from my wife that this was supposed to be a straight to video deal, but someone smelled money and into the local movie house it went. Notice that it is a Disney movie, NOT a Disney/PIXAR movie.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 13, 2013)

yup!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 14, 2013)

Finished up Hornblower, don't know why I waited so long to watch it, enjoyed it from start to finish...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 14, 2013)

I have the set Wayne, put it on for a Blower marathon day occasionally!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 15, 2013)

I rather like that Bill...


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 15, 2013)

streaming E21#13 link


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2013)

Bit of the World Athletics Championships...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2013)

Jackie Chan Little Big Soldier


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2013)

First 2 games of the Rugby Championship...


----------



## Trebor (Aug 19, 2013)

seems I'm not the only one on here who saw Planes.  I saw it earlier today, and I loved it. it was sooo much fun. I can't wait till it comes out on video!

and last night I watched Olympus has fallen with the fam. SUUUUUCH a freaking awesome movie. like Die Hard at the White House. Gerard Butler is a great actor, anyways!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 19, 2013)

Django from '66...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 19, 2013)

Dogfights - Kamikaze


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2013)

I Am Number Four (2011) - IMDb


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 20, 2013)

I remember the trailer for "I am number four" and thought it looked pretty good, was it?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2013)

Still haven't seen that one yet....do tell how was it?


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2013)

I quite enjoy it personally, got pretty poor reviews though and didn't do great in the cinema (sequel got cancelled - which would probably have been a better film).


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2013)

The Last Samurai was on had to watch it....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2013)

Stealth......eeerrrrmmmmmm.....naaaaah...not gonna bother, time I'll never get back anyway!


----------



## swampyankee (Aug 22, 2013)

I've just finished the Millenium Trilogy, the three movies with Noomi Rapace.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 24, 2013)

swampyankee said:


> I've just finished the Millenium Trilogy, the three movies with Noomi Rapace.



Freakin' Excellent Trilogy now I got the extended editions to watch...


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 24, 2013)

Thinking of going to see Kick A*s 2 later at the local Cineworld...


----------



## swampyankee (Aug 24, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> Freakin' Excellent Trilogy now I got the extended editions to watch...



I only saw the trailers for the Hollywood version, with Rooney Mara; in these Salander's character seems to have softened far too much. The poster was particularly offensive in this regard: had Blomqvist tried to put his arm around Salander in that way, she'd probably rip it off and feed it too him, without salt.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2013)

South Africa vs Argentina in the Rugby Championship...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2013)

Goldfinger and now Thunderball....classics!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 25, 2013)

"Star Trek" This Side of Paradise (TV Episode 1967) - IMDb
Only time Jill Ireland guest starred on the show.


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2013)

F1 Grand Prix from Spa...


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 25, 2013)

I watched Tower Heist today. Nice, enjoyable movie.

It stars Ben Stiller, Eddie Murphy, Alan Alda, Matthew Broderick, a lovely, lovely Tia Leoni, Judd Hirsch, and many others you may recognize.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2013)

Star trek here too another favourite "Mirror Mirror"


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2013)

Avengers Assemble...pretty much....right, there's the kettle done, got to dash.....toodle pip!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 26, 2013)

The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly... Been many years since I've seen this movie from beginning to end. 
Lee Van Cleef sure does play a good bad guy in this movie.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2013)

Blondie as a leader for your local neighbourhoodwatch?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 26, 2013)

Two best lines in the movie:

Tuco's taking a bath, man from beginning of movie that Tuco shot breaks in and starts jabbering about how he's gonna kill him. Suddenly shots ring out from underwater in the bathtub. Man falls dead, Tuco says "If your gonna shoot, shoot, don't talk".

And at the end in the cemetary after Angel Eyes is dead, Blondie to Tuco, "The way I see it, there's two kinds of people in this world, the ones with guns, and one's that dig. Start digging" as he throws Tuco a shovel.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2013)

Blondie for President!


----------



## rochie (Aug 26, 2013)

Jack Reacher, not bad, might read some of the books


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 27, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> Star trek here too another favourite "Mirror Mirror"


Definitely one of my favorite episodes. 


Wheels


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 27, 2013)

Kick A€s 2 17/20 (imhfo)

Saw it on Saturday, I was quite impressed, even Jim Carrey was acting (as he usually does in less comedic roles) - the trailers lead you into a false sense of him being his usual rubber faced self, to be honest as Captain Stars and Stripes he did a good job being gritty, dark humoured and fairly un-Carrey like. I had (many posts) earlier disparaged his selection for this role, I was foresightedly biased wrong.

The rest of the cast were as good being more improved skills believability wise, some of the stunts were a little off, but that's likely 'cos they didn't use fully computerised animated CGI stunts; if they did then it was cutting pasting 'stunt film' over/onto background film - so some of them looked more natural if organically jittery.

The story was fairly close to the comic storyboard (as far as I've occasionally kept up with the paper version that is) with the usual KA amount of stunts, lashings of blood, very imaginative language and dark humour, but also a little more juxtapositional IRL moral mirroring.

I can think of films that spent the 2:05 hours time much less well; remember, if your going to go watch KA2, do stay until the end after the credits.


----------



## rochie (Aug 27, 2013)

first of the few, 1942 biopic of R.J Mitchell from the Schneider trophy to his death and obviously designing the Spitfire

terribly British, but a great movie


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 27, 2013)

It most undutably is old bean, top hole pip pip and bubble and squeak - mmm I'm sounding more more like Lance-Corporal George from Blackadder...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2013)

Iron Man 3 (2013) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2013)

Olympus has fallen didn't mind it...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2013)

Couple of episodes of House M.D. (TV Series 2004)...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2013)

Sons of Guns


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 31, 2013)

Great West End Theatres....a bit of cultural indulgement..


----------



## muscogeemike (Aug 31, 2013)

THE WAY BACK, about some escapees from a Soviet Siberian gulag in 1940 and their walk to India and freedom.
Good movie and cast - Ed Harris and Colin Farrell- directed by Peter Weir; whether or not you accept the story is another thing altogether.
Apparently the Polish Officer who is the main character and wrote a book about the incident has been greatly discredited but there is another guy who might have done it.
The big guestion, to me, is the American character "Mr. Smith", very little about him is known and he was never heard from again.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2013)

Couple of games of College Football and some rugby...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 31, 2013)

muscogeemike said:


> THE WAY BACK, about some escapees from a Soviet Siberian gulag in 1940 and their walk to India and freedom.
> Good movie and cast - Ed Harris and Colin Farrell- directed by Peter Weir; whether or not you accept the story is another thing altogether.
> Apparently the Polish Officer who is the main character and wrote a book about the incident has been greatly discredited but there is another guy who might have done it.
> The big guestion, to me, is the American character "Mr. Smith", very little about him is known and he was never heard from again.



I totally agree


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 31, 2013)

Django unchained. Loved it!


----------



## MacArther (Aug 31, 2013)

Looking forward to watching Evangelion 2.22 tonight on Toonami!


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 1, 2013)

The Foxes of Harrow - Rex Harrison and Maureen O'Hara. WOW Maureen was a stunning woman.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2013)

can only agree Roland...!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2013)

Couple of episodes of House M.D. (TV Series 2004)...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 3, 2013)

In Which We Serve.
Noel Coward's best.
Truly inspiring.


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 4, 2013)

MacArther said:


> Looking forward to watching Evangelion 2.22 tonight on Toonami!


Cool MacArthur, how did you find it? I liked it, although it left me hoping for a 3.33 though. i.e; against SEED ...when you've seen the old/original series and the film (or films - if you include the 4 or more different endings) SEED are the fundamentalist covert black ops side of the UN or Evangelion bio-machines constructor/governmental sponsors consortium it seems.

Just got to episode 79 of Eyeshield 21 myself; the 'Speed of Light Runningback' finally reveals his identity to take on the Bando Spiders in the runners up last chance stage of the X-Cup finals...


----------



## MacArther (Sep 4, 2013)

Good movie from what I saw, but I had to leave less than half-way through! Still, the revamped animation and story seems really good!



razor1uk said:


> Cool MacArthur, how did you find it? I liked it, although it left me hoping for a 3.33 though. i.e; against SEED ...when you've seen the old/original series and the film (or films - if you include the 4 or more different endings) SEED are the fundamentalist covert black ops side of the UN or Evangelion bio-machines constructor/governmental sponsors consortium it seems.
> 
> Just got to episode 79 of Eyeshield 21 myself; the 'Speed of Light Runningback' finally reveals his identity to take on the Bando Spiders in the runners up last chance stage of the X-Cup finals...


----------



## N4521U (Sep 5, 2013)

Something about buying antiques from fairs and then trying to make a profit, yeah right, at an auction!

silly stuff


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2013)

Couple of episodes of House M.D. (TV Series 2004)...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2013)

World War Z


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 8, 2013)

A few episodes of "Generation Kill".


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 8, 2013)

5 episodes of "Bones"


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2013)

Couple of games from the NFL...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 8, 2013)

Wayne, read the book if you haven't, it's a real treat!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2013)

Wildcat said:


> A few episodes of "Generation Kill".



Got that to watch again missed episode 1 first time around...in the same vein try "Over There" 13 ep series.



Capt. Vick said:


> Wayne, read the book if you haven't, it's a real treat!



maybe one day....

Star Trek - The Doomsday Machine" another personal favourite !


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2013)

Wildcat said:


> A few episodes of "Generation Kill".



Got that to watch again missed episode 1 first time around...in the same vein try "Over There" 13 ep series.



Capt. Vick said:


> Wayne, read the book if you haven't, it's a real treat!



maybe one day....

Star Trek - The Doomsday Machine" another personal favourite !


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 9, 2013)

It took me two or three playing of that movie to realize that most of that gown was painted on her body! Lovely!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 9, 2013)

I fell is love with that lady.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2013)

Very Nice Jan!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 11, 2013)

Is the bottom one Rachel Weist?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 12, 2013)

Aye....

Watching at this minute....9/11 Firehouse.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2013)

The Wipers Times (2013) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 13, 2013)

AFL footy final Port v Geelong...in Progress...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2013)

Bit of rugby from the English Premiership...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 14, 2013)

Wrath of the Titans....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2013)

2 games from the Rugby Championship...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2013)

Pitch Black Friday night, Chronicles of Riddick last night, cinema to see RIDDICK today.....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 15, 2013)

Sweet Wayne!

Next thing you know you'll be getting your eyes "shine-ed"


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2013)

Game of Premiership rugby and caught the end of the Alabama vs Texas A&M game from last night...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 17, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Sweet Wayne!
> 
> Next thing you know you'll be getting your eyes "shine-ed"



Dunno about that but they do look cool.... and Riddick was great...i like that sort of thing...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2013)

Couple of episodes of House M.D. (TV Series 2004)


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 19, 2013)

Open All Hours....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2013)

Couple more of episodes of House M.D. (TV Series 2004)


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2013)

watching Wolf Creek


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2013)

Red Tails (2012) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2013)

The Mask of Zorro, hadn't seen it in a while...


----------



## Njaco (Sep 22, 2013)

"Paul"

If anybody is familiar with Simon Pegg and Nick Marsh, this is a cool little alien movie. They are funny!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 22, 2013)

The fourth of Captain Jack Sparrows outings....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2013)

Another game of Premiership rugby and the F1 from Singapore...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 23, 2013)

Watched the 2nd Transformers movie...what a train wreck! My favorite part: When they leave the NASM Dulles facility and are suddenly in the middle of Davis-Monthan bone yard. What the What??!?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2013)

Couple of episodes of The Pacific (TV Mini-Series 2010) - IMDb


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 23, 2013)

a very interesting documentary about Angor Wat and the Khemer Empire.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 24, 2013)

B grader....Mock buster Ghost Shark


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 24, 2013)

think i am going to revisit some old movies from the 70s. a comment in this class i am taking made me think back to Three Days of the Condor with Robert Redford....going to see if netflix of amazon prime has it. then maybe hit Marathon Man with Dustin Hoffman.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 24, 2013)

I wanna see Paul. I like those guys.

World War Z. Worth watching, but not super great like the hype.


----------



## MacArther (Sep 24, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> Couple of episodes of The Pacific (TV Mini-Series 2010) - IMDb


I own the box set...and aside from a few moments, I still prefer Band Of Brothers for the heavier amount of action vs the character development in The Pacific. Plus, The Pacific seems to skip around so much and leave out important battles that could have just as easily been portrayed.

Watched the 1st episode of Infinite Stratos at a friend's request...ok, but definitely a harem anime.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2013)

I agree, I also prefer Band of Brothers but still The Pacific is a good watch.

Couple of episodes of House M.D last night...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 25, 2013)

Operation Pacific (1951) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2013)

Those Magnificent Men in Their Flying Machines....

Classic....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2013)

Lord Rawnsley: The trouble with these international affairs is they attract foreigners.

Sir Percy Ware-Armitage: And I've arranged for the Frenchman to be detained by a lovely young lady.
Courtney: Ho, ho, guvnor, I'll bet she's a bit of all right.
Sir Percy Ware-Armitage: You should know, Courtney, she's your daughter.
Courtney: But guvnor, she's an innocent young girl!
Sir Percy Ware-Armitage: Not IS, Courtney, WAS!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2013)

AFL Grand final today...right team and best team for the season won...Hawthorn.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 28, 2013)

Man With the Golden Gun....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2013)

South Africa vs Australia from the Rugby Championship...


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 28, 2013)

Escape from Alcatraz


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 28, 2013)

MILF's in action. Volume 2
Don't judge me.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 29, 2013)

Cloudy with a chance of Meatballs 2

Weird, but the kids loved it. Had an evil Steve Jobs like character that was quite the comment on the modern tech workplace...at least that's what I took away from it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> MILF's in action. Volume 2
> Don't judge me.



Will we get a review.....or thy will be judged!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 29, 2013)

Thee shall be judged...


----------



## MacArther (Sep 29, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Cloudy with a chance of Meatballs 2
> 
> Weird, but the kids loved it. Had an evil Steve Jobs like character that was quite the comment on the modern tech workplace...at least that's what I took away from it.


I saw this movie too. Wasn't too bad, although that might be the result of being in a dinner style movie theater talking...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2013)

Game of Premiership Rugby and some NFL...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 29, 2013)

Run Silent Run Deep ( 1958 ) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2013)

Couple of episodes of The Pacific (TV Mini-Series 2010) - IMDb...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 1, 2013)

A League of Their Own.
Love that flick. Tom Hanks at his best.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 1, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> MILF's in action. Volume 2
> Don't judge me.


 
Was it better than Volume 1 or just more of the same old stuff? _Pun(s) intended._


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 1, 2013)

Stepbrothers


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 1, 2013)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Was it better than Volume 1 or just more of the same old stuff? _Pun(s) intended._


You know, it comes down to cases.
My old friend Ben Franklin, once said that "All cats are the same in the dark." 
He was correct. 
He observed that women retained the same, "Ahem", shape, that they had in the lower quarters, as they always had.
And they retained this said shape into later years.
I have noticed the same.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2013)

Pacific Rim


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 5, 2013)

Herbie...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2013)

Finished The Pacific (TV Mini-Series 2010) - IMDb last night.

So now watching Band of Brothers (TV Mini-Series 2001) - IMDb

Still as awesome as it was the first time I watched it...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 5, 2013)

Wayne was Pacific Rim any good?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 6, 2013)

Just saw "The Gallant Hour" starring James Cagney, about Adm. Halsey...gotta love the old movies, you know? 

The Gallant Hours (1960) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Wayne was Pacific Rim any good?



Well, I didn't mind it some good effects, plenty of action and you don't have to think too hard just go with the flow...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2013)

......and try not to fall asleep?


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2013)

No fear of falling asleep...had the sound system on...!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2013)

Aaaah.....good thinking there Wayne!


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 6, 2013)

Super 8. Not a bad flick.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2013)

Avengers Assemble....again..


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2013)

Bit of NFL...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 7, 2013)

after some prodding from my daughter...I finally watched Ironman 2


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 7, 2013)

Watched Iron Man III last night, a delayed birthday present I'm told!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2013)

Latest episode of Homeland (TV Series 2011)...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Watched Iron Man III last night, a delayed birthday present I'm told!



We must be twins.....Ironman 3 now too!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 8, 2013)

Hahahaha...What did you think Wayne?


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2013)

i liked 'em both, Robert Downey jr, fits just nicely in the role.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Got to love conspiracy programs.....great for entertainment!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2013)

Couple of episodes of Band of Brothers (TV Mini-Series 2001) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2013)

NCIS and LA


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 9, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> i liked 'em both, Robert Downey jr, fits just nicely in the role.



Oh he is great in the role, was left a little flat by the Mandarin...story line.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2013)

Wheeler Dealers doing up a Polish 1983 FSO Syrena, cool looking wee car! 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2013)

Aerial America on PBS America, today Connecticut.....
Interesting program, will keep watching this me thinks....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 9, 2013)

Agree with you Jan. I bought my Dad the one's on Italy. Man we enjoyed those.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2013)

Cool! 
Can you get them on DVD's?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh sure, a quick search of the internet my friend.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2013)

Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. (TV Series 2013)


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Oh sure, a quick search of the internet my friend.



Much obliged my friend! 

Now, most recent....Red Storm..


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2013)

Tears of the Sun Bruce Willis


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2013)

Couple of games of Heineken cup rugby...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 13, 2013)

something about our infestation of flippin Cane Toads............
Some biologists need a rest! This is one good reason for Gov't pest and border control laws! An education can be a wasted thing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2013)

Another Bruce Willis... 16 Blocks


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 14, 2013)

Century of Warfare....up to '39..


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2013)

Couple of games of the NFL...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 15, 2013)

The Dinosaur Project


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 15, 2013)

The Dinosaur Project? What's that about? Sounds interesting.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> The Dinosaur Project? What's that about? Sounds interesting.



Google is your friend.. a blair witch meets Jurrasic park type of movie...camera footage is found and pieced together about a missing team of explorers in search of dinos in the Congo...I was curious when I came across it so checked it out...was average...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks Wayne...Yes GOOGLE is my friend. I forget that sometimes.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 16, 2013)

The Private Navy of Sgt. O'Farrell ( 1968 ) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2013)

my weekly dose of NCIS and NCIS LA


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2013)

Couple of games of Heineken cup rugby...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 19, 2013)

Tora! Tora! Tora!

Would love to see modern take on this one, using CGI, nothing else changed....ie, no lovey dovey!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2013)

Couple more games of Heineken cup rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 20, 2013)

Person of Interest...I like this show...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2013)

Crooked Arrows Lacrosse movie


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 25, 2013)

That short Toy Story Horror thingy...


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 25, 2013)

Source code. Not a bad flick.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 25, 2013)

Master and Commander

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 25, 2013)

That's a great movie.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 25, 2013)

Yep. Russell Crowe actually learned to play the violin for that movie. Excellent film, almost makes me want to be British. (Not really.)
But a fine representation of life on the sea in the 1800's!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 25, 2013)

Love the scene when they first get attack by the French frigate. The flash, like lightning, off in the distance, Crowe yelling to get down and the aarrival of shot ripping the upper decks apart. Simply awesome cinematography.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 25, 2013)

Oh, yes! And the bit at table; "The lesser of two weavels"! Classic!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MacArther (Oct 26, 2013)

Broken Arrow...kinda funny to watch now.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 26, 2013)

Just went to the cinema here and saw Rush, a movie about formula 1 and the battle between Lauda and Hunt in 1976. Although not entirely accurate, it's a great movie, and a must see. Lot's about the characters of the two.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2013)

Currie Cup Final...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 26, 2013)

Actually watched Barcelona beat Real Madrid today while I was at work. The guy I was working with wore his Bareclona shirt as he is a real fan. I really liked running up and down the office yelling goal even when no one had scored. I can see the appeal of this so called football.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 27, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Master and Commander


An excellent movie all the way around and the end leaves a viewer begging to know what happened.

One of the few movies made that should have had a sequel


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 27, 2013)

Marcel said:


> Just went to the cinema here and saw Rush, a movie about formula 1 and the battle between Lauda and Hunt in 1976. Although not entirely accurate, it's a great movie, and a must see. Lot's about the characters of the two.



And sadly the Guy who pulled Lauda out of his car in the movie was killed in a racing accident here in Queensland last week.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 27, 2013)

Not really watching, but.....Brave is on the picture box...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2013)

Couple of games of Premiership rugby before watching the 9ers game...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 28, 2013)

Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 31, 2013)

"It's the great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown."
Love the Snoopy bit where he is getting sentimental over the WW1 songs Schroder plays.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 1, 2013)

Wipe Out - Beauty Queen edition. 

Actually couldn't watch it as my 6 year old is obsessed with, get this, a haunted bomber, a B-25 with a zombie pilot that was at the local air museum's Trick-or-Treat kids day. I mean who could I ignore that?


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## J dog (Nov 1, 2013)

last film at the movies was transformers three and last movie at home was the Great Gatsby


----------



## razor1uk (Nov 1, 2013)

Recently watched a documentary from Duke, about the great Jarno Saarinen - one of the original 'Flying Finns' (the pun is intentional), a meteoric rising star of the 70's 350/500 GP's before his tragic loss - one of the few who often beat Agostini, Duke and Read..


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2013)

Game of Premiership rugby...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 4, 2013)

Gravity (2013) - IMDb

Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2013)

Latest episode of Homeland (TV Series 2011? ) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2013)

NCIS, an excellent episode this week with Gibbs and his Father.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 7, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> NCIS, an excellent episode this week with Gibbs and his Father.


Agreed, Wayne!

That was cool, the story of the Luftwaffe pilot sparing his Dad's life, mush like the story of the Luftwaffe pilot that spared the crippled B-17, shepherding it to the channel and safety.

Also caught the movie "Battle of Britain" on TV last night...been many years since I've seen it. Even eith all the technical errors in the production, it's still a good show.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 8, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Agreed, Wayne!
> 
> That was cool, the story of the Luftwaffe pilot sparing his Dad's life, mush like the story of the Luftwaffe pilot that spared the crippled B-17, shepherding it to the channel and safety.
> 
> Also caught the movie "Battle of Britain" on TV last night...been many years since I've seen it. Even eith all the technical errors in the production, it's still a good show.





Strike Back, Season 4 Episodes 1-3 this is a Bad @ss show...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2013)

Latest episode of The Big Bang Theory (TV Series 2007? ) - IMDb


----------



## N4521U (Nov 9, 2013)

Saw the new Thor today.... it was really good.... couldn't take me old eyes of the screen!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 9, 2013)

More Strike back eps 4, 5 and 6.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2013)

Good to know Bill! Been thinking of seeing it at some point....
Watching the Thin Man DVD's, at this point, he's back home....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2013)

Couple of games from the Autumn Internationals rugby union...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 10, 2013)

"Memphis Belle" on the "History" channel. Not actual history, but a good movie anyways.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 10, 2013)

Watching Scotland beat Japan in rugby...


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 10, 2013)

Watching the Ghost of Frankenstein...

I miss the old classics.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 10, 2013)

Strike Back eps 7 and 8...2 more to go...love this series...but its too short.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 10, 2013)

Walt Disney's Blackbeard's Ghost.....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 10, 2013)

Cloudy with a chance of meatballs 1, my 6 year old is obsessed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 11, 2013)

Final 2 eps of Strike Back season 4 and renewed for another season...awesome!


----------



## N4521U (Nov 11, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Walt Disney's Blackbeard's Ghost.....



You should look for the book, written by an artist, by Ben Stahl..... it's quite good and soooo much better than the movie. They just had to Disney it up. It's a kids story, but ....... I'm a kid!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2013)

Latest episode of Homeland (TV Series 2011? ) - IMDb


----------



## N4521U (Nov 12, 2013)

It's a Darned Busters marathon day today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 13, 2013)

Law and Order SVU


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2013)

Couple of episodes of House M.D. (TV Series 2004-2012) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2013)

The Enemy Below


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2013)

M*A*S*H.....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2013)

Latest episode of Homeland (TV Series 2011? ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2013)

RED 2


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2013)

My weekly dose of NCIS and LA...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2013)

Couple of programs on the Cold War from the BBC, been really enjoying them...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 22, 2013)

Is that the one narrated by Kenneth Branah?


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 22, 2013)

Elysium


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2013)

Wales vs Tonga rugby match...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 23, 2013)

The classic, "In Which We Serve".
One question; do all the "upper-class" English speak so fast?
Noel Coward and Celia Johnson fire off their lines so quickly, I have a hard time understanding.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2013)

More rugby, rugby league this time though. The world cup semi final between England and New Zealand...


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 23, 2013)

World war Z. Was a bit underwhelmed I have to say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 23, 2013)

NCIS Marathon


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2013)

Doctor Who - Day of the Doctor


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 24, 2013)

watched the movie "Parkland" on pay per view. its about the hospital that was used during the kennedy assassination. its pretty interesting and a decent flick...dont know how factual it is but worth watching.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2013)

Doctor Who - The Day of the Doctor and the rugby between Ireland and New Zealand...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 25, 2013)

The One that got away Hardy Kruger an oldie but a goodie...


----------



## MacArther (Nov 25, 2013)

Air Aces-Red Tails...Kinda praying/hoping that some higher up in the production business realizes that there are plenty of other squadrons and people to talk about who were aces or did extraordinary deeds in the air, instead of just the really famous ones. I still haven't seen a recent show about America's two leading aces of WWII, or one for Britain, etc.


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 25, 2013)

Grownups 2. Really horrible movie. Much worse then the first one, and this is saying something. Usually like a Adam Sandler movie, but there was no attempt at having a story at all. Basically was a 2 hour long compilation of SNL Skits.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2013)

Latest episode of Homeland...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 25, 2013)

South Park


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 27, 2013)

Person of Interest....great episode again


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2013)

Bit of Thanksgiving NFL...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 28, 2013)

Adventure Time, hours and hours of Adventure Time

_I love my kids, I love my kids, I love my ..............._

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MacArther (Nov 29, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Adventure Time, hours and hours of Adventure Time
> 
> _I love my kids, I love my kids, I love my ..............._



Do you and your kids know its a post-apocalyptic show?

Watched High school DxD....gonna need some brain bleach for all the fan service.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 29, 2013)

MacArther said:


> Do you and your kids know its a post-apocalyptic show?



It sure seemed like it!


----------



## javlin (Nov 29, 2013)

"Field of Dreams" with Kevin Costner and James Earl Jones one of my favorite actors.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 29, 2013)

On of my top five!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 29, 2013)

Old school. Funny movie


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2013)

Wales vs Australia in the rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 1, 2013)

Must say I enjoyed Field of Dreams...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 1, 2013)

Castle marathon


----------



## MacArther (Dec 1, 2013)

Team Four Star's Dragon Ball Z Abridged: Christmas tree of might.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2013)

Some Premiership Rugby and some NFL...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 1, 2013)

Young Frankenstein (1974) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 1, 2013)

A classic!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Needed a wee bit of cheering up, Despicable Me 2....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 3, 2013)

replay of Westham V Fulham


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 3, 2013)

For the kiddies "Rise of the Guardians"

For the Wife and I "The Amazing Race"


----------



## N4521U (Dec 3, 2013)

Goonies...................... and then



Wolverine!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 4, 2013)

Hell on Wheels season 3 eps 1-2


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2013)

McConkey (2013) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2013)

Promised my daughter....Hunger Games Catching Fire....was pretty good!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 8, 2013)

Last games of NFL....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 8, 2013)

The new Greatest Tank Battles...


----------



## MacArther (Dec 8, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> The new Greatest Tank Battles...



What was the topic of discussion this time?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 8, 2013)

Pacific Rim. Damn I wish I saw that in the theater!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 9, 2013)

Force Ten from Navarrone...

For the past 8 months, I've had trouble sleeping, so at 3:30 in the morning, I'm watching this for the entertainment value only


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2013)

Hell on Wheels eps 3-5


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2013)

NCIS


----------



## MacArther (Dec 11, 2013)

I've really got to stop listening to friend's advice on shows....Sekirei...fan service with plot optional...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2013)

more Hell on Wheels eps 6-8


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 12, 2013)

Two minute warning.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2013)

Caught a bit of tonights Europa League football...


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 13, 2013)

The sand pebbles.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2013)

Bit of the English premier league football...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 14, 2013)

Another Castle marathon.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 14, 2013)

Django, the real and only one, with Franco Nero...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 14, 2013)

SNL


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 15, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Another Castle marathon.



Are you a fan of the show? I have not missed an episode yet. Very corny, but I like it.

And as to the topic? Last thing I saw was The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug

Love it!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 15, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Are you a fan of the show? I have not missed an episode yet. Very corny, but I like it.



Putting my hand up too Chris,..

last few eps of Hell on wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 23, 2013)

Star Trek VI: The Undiscovered Country (1991) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 23, 2013)

That was a good one. Of course you have to watch it in the original Klingon.

"Arthur's Christmas" rather liked it. For the kids you know...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pennhurst Asylum....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2013)

Sons of Anarchy season 6 Eps 1-3


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2013)

Couple of bits of the NFL from last night...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2013)

More Sons of Anarchy eps 4-6, getting mighty interesting...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 24, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Are you a fan of the show? I have not missed an episode yet. Very corny, but I like it.
> !



Guilty as charged and I agree it is corny!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 24, 2013)

Watched "Heros of Telemark", haven't seen that forever. 

Based on a true story but this is interrupted by the typical love element that always seems to creep into most war movies. Not bad over all.

The Heroes of Telemark (1965) - IMDb


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 25, 2013)

WWI and WWII by Hollywood, would have interrupted by 18 months of sloppy, yucky, lovey dovey!
I think they're unable to do a proper war movie!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 25, 2013)

Heartbreak Ridge (1986) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2013)

The Hobbit in preparation for number 2 in the next few days...


----------



## imalko (Dec 26, 2013)

Sleepy Hollow episode 4


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 27, 2013)

Sons of Anarchy, finished series 6....next should prove very interesting.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2013)

Iron Man 3.....


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 27, 2013)

Marathon man.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 27, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> WWI and WWII by Hollywood, would have interrupted by 18 months of sloppy, yucky, lovey dovey!
> I think they're unable to do a proper war movie!


Agreed for the most part, but there have been a few notable exceptions.


----------



## rochie (Dec 27, 2013)

over the last week, watched Zero Dark Thirty, Wreck it Ralph.

today 633 Sqn and am now watching Zulu Dawn !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 27, 2013)

Took the kids to see Frozen. Great Disney cartoon. Man that Idina Menzel can sing!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2013)

The Hobbit The Desolation of Smaug set up for a great finish to the trilogy...pity i gotta wait 12 months for that...


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Planning on taking my 5 year old to the new Hobbit movie. Is it too intense for a 5 year old is what I am wondering from the Forum members who have seen it? He loved the first Hobbit movie, and really wants to see this one.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 28, 2013)

Dunno, from what I've seen of the movie trailer, there's some bigass spiders and of course, Smaug looking pretty sinister. Might give youngsters (and some adults) the creeps...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 29, 2013)

The Orcs and their Dogs will probably give him a fright, the Spiders too but if the first one didn't bother him then he may be ok with it....


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 29, 2013)

The incredible shrinking man.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 29, 2013)

"Jobs" and "Dallas Buyer's Club" -- both terrific, IMO.

MM


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 29, 2013)

Monsters v Aliens....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2013)

first couple of eps of Ripper Street


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 30, 2013)

Them there Dukes of Hazzard.....


----------



## GingahNinja (Dec 30, 2013)

Last movie both in theater and at my house...Planes, both for the kids and me! (Gotta love Skipper and the "Jolly Wrenches")

As for a tv show, HBO's 24/7 Detroit and Maple Leafs.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 30, 2013)

Went to my local box store and picked up 3 DVDs for $25....

"Red Dawn" - the original with Patrick Swayze and Charlie Sheen.
"The Dark Knight Rises" - end of one of the best trilogys ever filmed.
"The Rockford Files: Season Six/Final Season" - Gotta have my Jimbo fix!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2013)

Finally caught up with the last two episodes of Homeland (TV Series 2011? ) - IMDb…


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2013)

Thor.

Rockford Files was a great series Chris, you got the rest?


----------



## Njaco (Dec 31, 2013)

Just Season 1. Gonna collect them all eventually. Only TV series I really like - besides Band o Bro which I also have complete.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 31, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Them there Dukes of Hazzard.....



Me, too, borrowed the dvd set of the first season, to show my kids what their parents watched at their age. Quite fun to see it again.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Just Season 1. Gonna collect them all eventually. Only TV series I really like - besides Band o Bro which I also have complete.






Captain America The First Avenger


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 1, 2014)

"Prisoners" ..... deeply disturbing, dark. Very well made.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 1, 2014)

Love "the Rockford files" Chris  Last movie I watched was "four holiday's".


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 1, 2014)

Rockford Files was a great show. NCIS marathon


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2014)

The Avengers


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2014)

Newest episode of Sherlock (TV Series 2010? ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2014)

Kill Bill Vol.1 2


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 3, 2014)

An American werewolf in London.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2014)

Riddick, I love this character....


----------



## Alex . (Jan 4, 2014)

Went to see the new Hunger Games last night. Not bad. Wasn't exactly as great as I'd anticipated it to be, unfortunately


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2014)

Couple of games of premiership rugby...


----------



## Readie (Jan 4, 2014)

'All is lost' with Robert Redford. We enjoyed watching this mesmerising film


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 4, 2014)

K-19 widowmaker.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 5, 2014)

Admissions WTF?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2014)

Battle Castle....
Crac des Chevaliers...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2014)

Another one in the series, this time Château Gaillard....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2014)

Couple of the NFL wildcard games...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 5, 2014)

A documentary about Catalina Island. Didn't know that Wrigley owned it and that the Chicago Cubs played preseason baseball there for a number of years.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 6, 2014)

Knight and Day.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2014)

Bruce Willis Fire with Fire


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2014)

How the Universe Works...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 6, 2014)

The secret of kells


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2014)

Latest episode of Sherlock (TV Series 2010? ) - IMDb...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 8, 2014)

"Last Man Standing" starring Bruce Willis


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 8, 2014)

NCIS


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2014)

Armaggedon


----------



## N4521U (Jan 10, 2014)

Went and saw the Book Thief, I highly recommend this one.........


----------



## Alex . (Jan 10, 2014)

Went to see the new Hobbit film. Excellent. Watching Master and Commander in a moment


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 11, 2014)

Master and Commander is a great flick!

Warriors of the Rainbow - Siddig Bale Extended version


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 11, 2014)

Jackie Brown.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 11, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Master and Commander is a great flick!
> 
> Warriors of the Rainbow - Siddig Bale Extended version



Awesome choices on both accounts!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2014)

We're the Millers (2013) - IMDb


----------



## Alex . (Jan 11, 2014)

Watched a few episodes of Walking with Dinosaurs today. Forgot how awesome dinosaurs are!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 11, 2014)

Chased by Dinosaurs. Love that Nigel Marvin...plutonically of course.

And yes, dinosaur are cool.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 11, 2014)

Psych


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 12, 2014)

Alex . said:


> Watched a few episodes of Walking with Dinosaurs today. Forgot how awesome dinosaurs are!



Try Planet Dinosaur too!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 12, 2014)

Quite a few in my town ...............


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 12, 2014)

Taps.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 14, 2014)

The Last Stand


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2014)

Finally got around to watching Rush (2013) - IMDb.

Excellent film, well worth a watch.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 14, 2014)

well, got movie gift certificate for christmas so we went out. the wife said she would see Lone Survivor but i knew she was just playing nice....and that she wouldnt really care for a shootem up with blood, gore, guts, and swearing....we went to see Saving Mr. Banks with tom hanks. its a good movie...acting is good...well written....good balance between drama and comedy. i would have liked it better if someone was running aorund with an ak or an m16 or it had an awesome dogfight seguence but....anyways, if you want to take your sigificant other to a movie you can get deal with...go for it. she will love you for it...and you will have done your good deed for awhile...lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 15, 2014)

NCIS


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2014)

Starter for 10 (2006) - IMDb


----------



## Njaco (Jan 15, 2014)

Would you believe I just turned on the telly and....."The One That Got Away" is on!!! I have never seen this movie and have always wanted to! But they are calling him 'Harry' Kruger instead of Hardy Kruger.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2014)

It's an oldie but a goodie Chris...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2014)

Some Heineken cup rugby...


----------



## Hotntot (Jan 17, 2014)

Documentary about the Canadian infantry landings at Juno beach. 
Saving Private Ryan...again. Still enjoyable though and the beach landings and battle for the bridge later on are still a good watch. The hand to hand fight in the house is still an unnnerving watch though.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 17, 2014)

Bad Day at Black Rock (1955) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2014)

More Heineken cup rugby...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 19, 2014)

Mob City....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 19, 2014)

On the picture box now, Men of the Fighting Lady, from '54..


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2014)

Olympus has fallen on bluray


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 19, 2014)

Generation war ep2.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 19, 2014)

Generation war or generation kill?

Just got back from taking the kids to see The Nut Job...Ho hum


----------



## tengu1979 (Jan 19, 2014)

Currently watching Revolution - which IMHO is Superb!!! and the Event sometimes.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 19, 2014)

300


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2014)

finally watched Murphy's War liked it!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 21, 2014)

Watching a movie right now on the Movies! Tv channel...

"My Darling Lili" set in WWI, has a little love theme, some intrigue and some kickass WWI dogfighting...and not CGI, but the real deal...and lots of 'em. Fokker D.VII DR.I, all in traditional schemes and lozenge patterns. Also Spads, Sopwiths and more all in traditional schemes (standard issue and personalized) along with great period settings and gear. Also some great shots of a flight scramble and recovery (not one at a time with a holding pattern, but the whole freakin' flight setting down at the aerodrome "en masse"!)

Ah, but there's some singing and stuff because one of the characters is a perfomer as well as a spy, but it's survivable.

I'm really enjoying this!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2014)

Gladiator directors Cut.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 22, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Generation war or generation kill?
> 
> Just got back from taking the kids to see The Nut Job...Ho hum



Generation war Vick Unsere Mütter, unsere Väter (TV Mini-Series 2013) - IMDb


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 22, 2014)

oh...will have to see that.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2014)

The Sweeney


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 23, 2014)

I liked that WWI movie (mentioned above) after seeing it all the way through...thought I might put up the IMDb link in case anyone else was interested. Had some great aerial action and really authentic...no CGI anywhere, but real aircraft going through the motions.

Definately worth watching
Darling Lili (1970) - IMDb


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 23, 2014)

Anyone heard anything about The Monuments Men? Good, bad, or so so?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2014)

Bit of NHL...


----------



## Airframes (Jan 24, 2014)

Went to see 'The Railway Man' last night. Colin Firth and Nicole Kidman, true story about a survivor of the Burma railway, tortured by the Kempetai.
Worth seeing.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 24, 2014)

Blazing Saddles!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 24, 2014)

Messy1 said:


> Anyone heard anything about The Monuments Men? Good, bad, or so so?



I have heard nothing about it and would like to see it, but it is being released during the graveyard season for movies, at least here in the states.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2014)

Sherlock series 3 all 3 episodes over the past 2 nights.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2014)

Some Winter X games from Aspen...



Airframes said:


> Went to see 'The Railway Man' last night. Colin Firth and Nicole Kidman, true story about a survivor of the Burma railway, tortured by the Kempetai.
> Worth seeing.



Going to see it soon. I have read the book so looking forward to the film.


----------



## Hotntot (Jan 25, 2014)

Watched George Clooney in The American - very European film but no surprise given the director but very much a divergence from Clooney's usual action film genre's.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 25, 2014)

Godfather Godfather II. I had forgotten how good the movies were.


----------



## Hotntot (Jan 25, 2014)

Yes, they really are very good. Some classic film making if ever.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2014)

The Fugitive


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2014)

Some more Winter X Games from Aspen...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2014)

9th Company


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 27, 2014)

Tom Hanks in "Captain Philips" -- excellent


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 27, 2014)

The Survivors (1983) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 29, 2014)

US Marshalls


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 29, 2014)

First 3 episodes of HBO"s True Detectives. Dark dark dark.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> First 3 episodes of HBO"s True Detectives. Dark dark dark.



Yeah...Seen the first 3 too gonna keep watching it though.

Lone Survivor

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2014)

Them there 'Great Planes', putting a dvd on soon....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2014)

2 games of 6 nations rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 2, 2014)

Sahara (2005)


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 2, 2014)

Mob City....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 2, 2014)

"August: Osage County" -- 5 stars. Dark. Language warning.


----------



## imalko (Feb 2, 2014)

Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 2, 2014)

Australia V England T20 cricket.


----------



## rochie (Feb 2, 2014)

Wildcat said:


> Australia V England T20 cricket.



I couldn't watch you will not be surprised to hear !


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 2, 2014)

More entertaining to watch a dust bunny grow in size....

Gone in 60 Seconds, the original from '74....heartbreaking to see that Challenger getting crushed!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 2, 2014)

It is a little disturbing, isn't Jan?


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 2, 2014)

Just a _wee_ bit...!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2014)

Ireland vs Scotland in the 6 Nations...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 2, 2014)

Kingdom of Heaven


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2014)

Brotherhood of War...wanted to watch it again...


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 3, 2014)

rochie said:


> I couldn't watch you will not be surprised to hear !



 well I loved it!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2014)

The Superbowl...


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 4, 2014)

Shaft


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 5, 2014)

Like the Samuel L Jackson version...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 6, 2014)

my fix of NCIS

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2014)

Something on Vintage TV....


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 7, 2014)

Starsky and Hutch. The new movie version.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2014)

Winter Olympic Opening Ceremony...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 8, 2014)

How The Universe Works....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2014)

Enders Game


----------



## N4521U (Feb 8, 2014)

"The One That Got Away"


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 8, 2014)

The X-Files....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2014)

Bit of the Winter Olympics and some Six Nations rugby...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 8, 2014)

Beverly Hills Cop....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 8, 2014)

Rock Star


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 8, 2014)

The Big Bang Theory....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 9, 2014)

Law Abiding Citizen


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 9, 2014)

Law Order


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2014)

More Winter Olympics and 6 Nations Rugby...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 9, 2014)

"Justified"


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2014)

first couple of episodes of Combat Hospital


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 11, 2014)

4th episode of True Detective, it just gets better and better.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> 4th episode of True Detective, it just gets better and better.



Yep done that too....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 12, 2014)

The Return of Sherlock Holmes....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2014)

More Winter Olympics...


----------



## rochie (Feb 12, 2014)

recent movies have been

Lincoln

Oblivion

American psyco


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 12, 2014)

NCIS episode Call of Silence which stared Charles Durning. I tear up every time I watch it

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 13, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> NCIS episode Call of Silence which stared Charles Durning. I tear up every time I watch it



This is one of the BEST NCIS episodes of the entire series....!!  An excellent choice David!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## razor1uk (Feb 14, 2014)

Stella Jogakuin Koutou-ka C³-bu (Stella Women's Academy, High School Division Class C³) Ep 01; 

Anime about an airsoft school club at a Girls Acadamy/College, humour, tactics, plastic BB's, with the thrill of dodging and feeling the BB whizz by, the pain of impacts thrown in.
This appears similar in humour and concept to Ouran Host Club mixed with Haruhi Suzumiya Strike Witches (without the Stiker Units, the SW 'fan service' angles, the alien Neroi verses the united WW2 militaries) although the general artwork of the characters and some of their traits reminds me of the studio behind the series 'Daphne' quite strongly.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2014)

Black Rain Michael Douglas Like this movie.

On a sad note David....NCIS.....Ralph Waite who played Gibbs father passed away on Thursday...


----------



## razor1uk (Feb 15, 2014)

Black Rain, a great lesser known film, bring back memories; even if the the lie that a GSXR 750/1100 would always loose to an 883 Sportster in a street drag.

Pity about Ralph Waite, hopefully it was painlessly peaceful.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 15, 2014)

55 days at Peking.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 15, 2014)

USA-Russian Federation Olympic hockey. The game at the highest level.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 15, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Black Rain Michael Douglas Like this movie.
> 
> On a sad note David....NCIS.....Ralph Waite who played Gibbs father passed away on Thursday...



I saw that, very sad!


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 15, 2014)

Ride Along. It had some funny parts. Overall I give it a 6 out of 10.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 15, 2014)

Aerial America; Virginia....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2014)

USA vs Russia in the Mens Ice hockey at the Winter Olympics...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2014)

rest of Combat Hospital series, ended on a sad note, but with what I thought was a great song....Highway of Heroes I had not heard it before.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrkgV5bl7kQ_


----------



## javlin (Feb 16, 2014)

The Final Countdown


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 16, 2014)

I love the scene in that movie when they freak out the zero pilot by telling him the Pearl Harbor attack plan...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2014)

Bit of Super Rugby and some Winter Olympics...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 16, 2014)

rented Ender"s Game last night on PPV. was pretty good, not outstanding. good special effects but story dragged in a few spots. was kind of like the old Last Starfighter with a moral ending.

i first saw Ralph Waite as he played the father in The Waltons....

been enjoying the olympics a little bit. still think adding professional athetes ruined it. but have gained a new appreciation of women's curling...or rather the women of women's curling.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 16, 2014)

Having lived most of my life in the South I really never paid attention to the sport until the last Olympics. I spent hours watching it, I'd like to try that.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 16, 2014)

That piece of crap Top Gun...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> That piece of crap Top Gun...



The Hollywood classic or the rubbish on whatever channel? 

Battlefield part 1 2 of Crimea and 1 2 of the Balkan....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 17, 2014)

checked out a bit of the olympics....


----------



## imalko (Feb 17, 2014)

Star Trek: Into Darkness


----------



## javlin (Feb 17, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> That piece of crap Top Gun...



Not the worst movie out there Vick.I watched Jack Reacher viva Netflix good story and the right amount of action


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 17, 2014)

True....but still...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2014)

More Winter Olympics...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 17, 2014)

True Detective, episode 5


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2014)

Unsurprisingly, even more Winter Olympics...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> True Detective, episode 5


 
Just watched it myself....wow....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 20, 2014)

Canada - USA Gold Medal game. Hockey rules Canada


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2014)

Was a good game, what a come back and so lucky the puck bounced off the post when they pulled the goalie...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 20, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Just watched it myself....wow....



It just gets better and better!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 21, 2014)

Homeland eps 1 and 2


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 21, 2014)

Just saw the Lego movie. Pretty funny!


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 21, 2014)

Has anyone been to the theater and watched The Monuments Men yet? I do not have much hope for it with George Clooney directing and starring in it, but I would like to be wrong. Now if Speilberg and Tom Hanks were involved, I would be waiting it line!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 21, 2014)

Saw an old movie last night on the Movies! channel...

Filmed in 1965, "Morituri" was set in WWII, it has a decent storyline and action. Also starred Yul Brynner and Marlon Brando.

Morituri (1965) - IMDb


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2014)

Wales vs France in the 6 Nations...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 21, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Just saw the Lego movie. Pretty funny!



...and walked outside to a $120.00 parking ticket! So much for the free movie....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 21, 2014)

YIKES!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 22, 2014)

Strewth Jim, that sucks....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 22, 2014)

Dr Who (the one that started in 2005), my kids have me addicted to the show now.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 22, 2014)

How the Universe Works....


----------



## MacArther (Feb 23, 2014)

The Lego Movie. To sum it up: "Everything is awesome!"


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2014)

Final of the Mens Ice Hockey from Sochi...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2014)

Gnomey said:


> Final of the Mens Ice Hockey from Sochi...



missed it....

Homeland eps 3-5


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Feb 24, 2014)

Monuments Men

An interesting story, about which I will further inform.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2014)

Newest episode of Top Gear...


----------



## N4521U (Feb 24, 2014)

Space.............................. 1999!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 24, 2014)

Classic!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 24, 2014)

Yeah a classic! I had the toy.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2014)

more homeland, 6 and 7


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2014)

True Detective


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2014)

Warm Bodies (2013) - IMDb


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 26, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> True Detective



It only gets better and better!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> It only gets better and better!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 28, 2014)

Magnum PI


Wheels


----------



## razor1uk (Feb 28, 2014)

I saw the new Robocop on Wednesday, it was on par with the original largely, thought the 'media presentation' scenes became too much an alleged political reasoning/statement for my filmic enjoyment.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 28, 2014)

I'd buy that for dollar!


----------



## razor1uk (Feb 28, 2014)

Yup, Vick that remark was in their once, as well as a quick glimps of the old robocop. The new Ed-209's look more functional although completely CGI unlike the mix of stop motion models that they were unable to allocate enough frames for make their movements more seemless - mind with the PC tech of the day, their stutter-ness was I think seen as realistic to then computing power projections of the then propossed future.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 28, 2014)

Excellent comment on the old ED-209 my friend. Now if you told me there was a Peter Weller cameo i will be set.


----------



## razor1uk (Feb 28, 2014)

I didn't see one, but the aging Batman, aka Micheal Keaton (..great great grand-*relative* of Buster?!?) as the Omnicorp CEO, with his 'filled in' wrinkles looks very much like PW if you squint Vick.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2014)

The Friday night English Premiership rugby game between Saracens and Bath. Managed to catch the end of the Super Rugby game between the Stormers and the Hurricanes too...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 1, 2014)

Colateral Damage


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 1, 2014)

Elementary


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 1, 2014)

Saw one of my favorite Twilight Zone episodes last night...

"Last Flight" was the episode where a WWI RFC pilot and aircraft (actual 1918 Nieuport 28!) come from the past and lands at a 1950's USAF base in England.

"Twilight Zone" The Last Flight (TV Episode 1960) - IMDb

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2014)

American Hustle (2013) - IMDb


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 1, 2014)

How was that one?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 2, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Saw one of my favorite Twilight Zone episodes last night...
> 
> "Last Flight" was the episode where a WWI RFC pilot and aircraft #actual 1918 Nieuport 28!# come from the past and lands at a 1950's USAF base in England#
> 
> "Twilight Zone" The Last Flight #TV Episode 1960# - IMDb



One of my favorites too 


Just finished watching another Star Trek episode about 40 minutes ago.
Star Trek: "Star Trek" By Any Other Name ( TV Episode 1968 ) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 2, 2014)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> One of my favorites too
> 
> 
> Just finished watching another Star Trek episode about 40 minutes ago.
> ...


lol...you must be watching MeTV, then...it was on here this evening, too (the Star Trek episode with the Kelvins)


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2014)

Homeland eps 8-10


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2014)

English Premiership rugby between Newcastle and Leicester...



vikingBerserker said:


> How was that one?



Bit slow for me, never really got into it.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 3, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> lol...you must be watching MeTV, then...it was on here this evening, too (the Star Trek episode with the Kelvins)


Yup. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2014)

Last 2 eps of Homeland.


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 3, 2014)

Hentai Ouji to Warawanai Neko; a funny slice of life anime that is about dealing with ones foibles, and learning to be able to ignore them somewhat and carry on. Lots of easy to understand tongue in cheek homour, perhaps a PG15+ for hinted casual references (which result in humorous rejection/rebuttles).

...before you ask, its hentai/ecchi-less, the title name reference to one of the characters nick name they aquire for speaking their mind honestly without a facade of making imaginative excuses.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2014)

Latest episode of the new series of Top Gear...


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 4, 2014)

Anime- Black Lagoon; Favorite Revy 'Two hands' Scenes 
*!WARNING!* think Reservoir dogs with pirates.. FOUL TALKING Swearing that'd make a soldier blush, Gunfire-a-plenty, Acidic Homour Revy using her Cutlass pistols - just as well she's not real, even Vladamir would be scared of he ..if he was alone with her.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElCPiApxZsk_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 4, 2014)

Terminator Salvation


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 5, 2014)

The Rock


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2014)

Delivery Man (2013) - IMDb


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 8, 2014)

The latest of NCIS....


----------



## Airframes (Mar 8, 2014)

Patton, with George C Scott, on DVD. Took it for granted at the time it was released, but there must have been quite a huge budget to make that movie.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 8, 2014)

My favorite movie of my favorite General


----------



## Airframes (Mar 8, 2014)

I often wonder if the actor playing a German soldier, knocked down by a tank, presumably by accident, was injured at all. 
He goes between the tracks (just!), and is seen in an overhead view, after the tank passes over him, where he's lying down and moving, and then, hopefully acting(!), appears to pass out and lie still !


----------



## javlin (Mar 8, 2014)

"Lone Survivor" good movie with some intensity.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 8, 2014)

Psych


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 9, 2014)

Airframes said:


> I often wonder if the actor playing a German soldier, knocked down by a tank, presumably by accident, was injured at all.
> He goes between the tracks (just!), and is seen in an overhead view, after the tank passes over him, where he's lying down and moving, and then, hopefully acting(!), appears to pass out and lie still !


That scene always seemed a little to real to me too.


Wheels


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 9, 2014)

Delivery man.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2014)

True detective ep 7 No.8 is going to be some finish!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2014)

Six Nations rugby between England and Wales...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2014)

Patriot Games


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 10, 2014)

Battle of Hue.....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2014)

Latest episode of the newest series of Top Gear...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2014)

Clear and present Danger


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2014)

White House Down


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 12, 2014)

Ren and Stimpy

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 13, 2014)

The Blue Max


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 13, 2014)

Some of sunny91's vids after page 130 to current, ..Spitfire Aces, Weapons of WW2; Japanee, German, US Firepower (no British or Italian though *whimpers*), Wings Of Russia (dubbed)


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 14, 2014)

Bridges over Toko-Ri


----------



## javlin (Mar 14, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> White House Down



Pretty decent saw that at the theater.

.


----------



## javlin (Mar 14, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Ren and Stimpy



Ren Stimpy was some I use to watch with the son back in the day

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 14, 2014)

Got to love Ren Stimpy  
...without them, there wouldn't have been the newer graphically humorous and partial di-gusting US animation studios that currently make; South Park, Frisky Dingo, Meltalocolypse, Archer etc IMHO.

Watching this evening.. 
Stealing a Nation; Chagos/Dieigo Garcia (Watchable Online Documentary) (One subverted reason is given at around 32:15 ish)

Biased it might be somewhat, but that doesn't mean truth is not there, nor be it ignored for want of having not to suffer some discomfort. Irrespective of todays politics, what was done then to them was and is a dark day in the history of the waning Empire, the then zeno commi-phobic US; I severely hope it is the last act of un-called for flagrant racism, subversion of democratic morals, rights, justice and lying to their respective populations - though I think their are likely to be many numerous other skeletons in both our collective closets still yet to be illuminated sometime;(s never.)

Horizon; The Lost Pyramids of Caral (inc' Kasmir), A 4,600yo Peruvian pyramid, older than any of Egypts 81+ pyramids and other pyramids around the World so far studied

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 14, 2014)

I honestly enjoyed Ren Stimpy and liked the show much better than Beavis and Butthead, which was airing about the same time back then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (Mar 14, 2014)

A classic Ren/Stimpy moment 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMoXQgVQw6E_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 14, 2014)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AUA7XS0TvA_ 
Ancient similarities of myths symbols from around the most ancient World, plus ideas concepts of plasma (physics), cosmology electrology.

Like lightning, electric/static travel upwards, connects, then light/photons travel downwards - similarily the Sun is hottest at its Corona and then its Surface, yet its inner surface is rumored to be cooler than the those outer layer/atmostphere of the star;
...upon hearing the Electrical Solar/Cosmology theory, it makes more sence than academically older and accepted theories without the alien-conspiracists flapping around it.

Extremely interesting, a must see stuff for all humans; also does not include alien-o-phile wierdo's that you see on conspiracy and cult channels who only have attended a university to give their ideas a purchase-able quality.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2014)

My Week with Marilyn (2011) - IMDb


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 14, 2014)

Age of heroes. Not a bad flick.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2014)

Wildcat said:


> Age of heroes. Not a bad flick.



Didn't mind that either...

Final Ep of True Detective quite liked this


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2014)

37 Days (TV Mini-Series 2014) - IMDb

Was superb.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2014)

A program about Viking art....what do they mean with aggressive, violent, murderous...we weren't that bad, were we?
A female priest still see us as terrorists!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 15, 2014)

_Cosmos - A Spacetime Odyssey_ with Neil deGrasse Tyson. EXCELLENT!


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 15, 2014)

TMNT (Directors Cut/Extended Version of original live-action film)
TMNT II, oh the old days..


----------



## Ilyushin IL-2 Sturmovik (Mar 15, 2014)

Ah back ta back ta back oblivion, World war Z and Pacific Rim
All 3 were fantastic and good.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2014)

Aliens


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 16, 2014)

Groundhog Day


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thor: The Dark World....

Edit: What a load of......turkey bacon with alcohol free beer!


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 16, 2014)

Apologies for the 80's evening humour, from one of the best comedians, may I present the co-writter of Blackadder The Young Ones, Mr Ben Elton..

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L95Hv0lbbEI_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ejky18tdOwE_


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2014)

F1 Australian Grand Prix...


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 17, 2014)

Watching an old Black White movie "Decision Before Dawn" based on a true story.

Not too bad, really.

Decision Before Dawn (1951) - IMDb


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 17, 2014)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ninQsWVTxU_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTS0Vv3yS6U_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ia3_VsEAvk8_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DEvb6yEQ_0_


Brad Woodfield said:


> The standard scientific process is Hypothesis, Test or Observe, Update Hypothesis based on observation results. However it seems that current process is Hypothesis, find results that match your Hypothesis, publish as proof based on observations. Frankly it's no different than the saying: Seeing only what you believe, and believing only what you see.
> 
> The problem is to be taken 'seriously' in today's scientific mainstream you need to be published. To be published you need to have backing by the scientific community with peer reviews, etc. When your theories and observations counter the "good old boy's" theories' they don't like it. Especially when they have achieved community standing and financial backing based on those theories. So to avoid loosing their standing and financial well being they call your theories and observations to task, stating that they are pseudo-science or invalid.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2014)

Latest episode of the new series of Top Gear...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2014)

NCIS and NCIS LA


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 19, 2014)

Its in German, as no English equivalent of this one exists yet...

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hzrYH_yfLk_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLCvGAq7Q5I_


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2014)

AFL Football


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2014)

Our A-League soccer and the home team, Adelaide won 3 - 1


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2014)

Pro12 Rugby, Ospreys vs the Blues...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 22, 2014)

_Red Green Show_, a fine example of Canadian humor.

Now where is my duct tape.............


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2014)

Anchorman 2: The Legend Continues (2013) - IMDb


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2014)

Sinkholes, Florida seem to be bad with those things!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 22, 2014)

Vikings, Season II


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 23, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> _Red Green Show_, a fine example of Canadian humor.
> 
> Now where is my duct tape.............


"If they don't find you handsome, at least they'll find you handy"


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2014)

Syfy movie Ring of Fire...B Grade stuff...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2014)

Sink the Bismarck...

Would love to see a modern take of this movie...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2014)

Sink the Bismarck...

Would love to see a modern take of this movie...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2014)

Premiership rugby, Leicester vs Exeter...


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 25, 2014)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4f88E12ldyY_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMr_-6FVCTs_
a link to a 'Live Action' film that endavours to be truthful to their individual combat styles, histories, characters and their martial ethos, not Hollywood (BS), no studio (BS), no console game hyper-muscle steroided bodies, fan 'crowd' funded. Streetfighter 'Assassins Fist' is being filmed


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2014)

The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug (2013) - IMDb


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 25, 2014)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBr2ysOgQko_


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 26, 2014)

my fix of NCIS


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2014)

Watching the NBL 1st Semi Final Adelaide V Melbourne


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2014)

Bit of the Twenty20 Cricket world cup...


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 28, 2014)

Saw a classic Twilight Zone episode last night.

"King Nine will not return" set in 1943 WWII, where a B-25 had a forced landing in the African Desert (hauntingly close to the real b-24 "Lady Be Good").

I've seen the episode before, but it occurred to me how complete that B-25 was for being a show prop. All the radio and navigation gear was intact, various oxygen bottles installed, ammo storage bins and even the starboard engine's prop was feathered. My guess is they had a fresh surplus aircraft that was ruined just for the tv episode 

"Twilight Zone" King Nine Will Not Return (TV Episode 1960) - IMDb

*added* Just did a little research and found that the B-25 used in the movie still exists.

B-25C-10NA #42-32354 is stored, disassembled, at Ocotillo Wells and still carries the "King Nine" paint scheme from the Twilight episode (1960) although VERY weathered.


----------



## Totalize (Mar 28, 2014)

We had a movie night last week Friday and my wife decided to dry a new Blue-Ray rental kiosk that is in the grocery store we go to.
She got:

Hunger Games Catching Fire
Thor: The dark World.

Each for a paltry $1.99 for a two night rental. This beats any other movie rental company out there.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 28, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Saw a classic Twilight Zone episode last night.
> 
> "King Nine will not return" set in 1943 WWII, where a B-25 had a forced landing in the African Desert (hauntingly close to the real b-24 "Lady Be Good").
> 
> ...



In the trivia section of the link I found:

Based on the mysterious discovery of "Lady Be Good", a US Air Force B-24 bomber that vanished in 1943 after a bombing run on Naples, Italy. It was discovered in the Libyan Desert in 1959 by an oil exploration team, well preserved by the desert environment. The next year the bodies of eight of the nine crew members were recovered. The date of the crash, 5 April, 1943, is inscribed on a grave seen early on.

And check out the GOOFs on the link. Someone was paying attention and would be welcome on this site! ;o)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 28, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> ...And check out the GOOFs on the link. Someone was paying attention and would be welcome on this site! ;o)


Well, they were fairly accurate except for the last one:
_"Although the B-25 crash landed with its landing gear raised, none of the propellers on the right engine are bent. "_

The Starboard engine's propeller wasn't bent because the prop was feathered, with the prop blades being in the 12, 4 and 8 O'clock position. The Port engine's props were bent back and the blade's position were 180° opposite of Starboard.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2014)

Bit of Super rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 28, 2014)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2014)

16 blocks Bruce Willis


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2014)

Bit of the Twenty20 Cricket world cup...


----------



## Alex . (Mar 29, 2014)

Just finished watching Silence of the Lambs. Classic film. Time for sleep!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 29, 2014)

Thor - Dark World...In a word: AWESOME!


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 30, 2014)

Joe Kidd.


----------



## imalko (Mar 30, 2014)

Spartacus: Blood And Sand episodes 1 2


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2014)

The Walking Dead, couple of eps...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2014)

Formula 1 Grand Prix of Malaysia...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2014)

More Walking Dead eps 11-13


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2014)

Final 2 eps of Walking dead season 4...


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 1, 2014)

A bonus this morning on the Movies! Channel:

The WWI classic: "What Price Glory" starring James Cagney and Dan Dailey

and the WWII classic: "Hellcats of the Navy" starring Ronald Reagan. Also appearing: Nancy Davis (Reagan)


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2014)

Watched our Adelaide 36ers demolish the Melbourne Tigers 102 to 63 in th ebasketball Semi Final to advance to the grand Final series.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2014)

Couple of episodes of Vikings (TV Series 2013? ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2014)

NCIS.

....spin off coming New Orleans.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2014)

Toulon vs Leinster in the Heineken cup...


----------



## N4521U (Apr 6, 2014)

Saw Lion King last night............
what a production it is!!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2014)

Blue Bloods


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 7, 2014)

Emperor of the North.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2014)

The Mummy 1 2, just for killing time, too lazy to put a DVD on!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 7, 2014)

The Will Rogers Story - on Turner Classics


----------



## imalko (Apr 7, 2014)

Spartacus - War of the Damned


----------



## Alex . (Apr 8, 2014)

Watching Inside Combat Rescue. Good show by Nat Geo about the Black Hawks in Afghan, it's all on youtube...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eJU7JvgG-0_


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 8, 2014)

Watching the 1962 movie "The War Lover" starring Steve McQueen and Robert Wagner.

About a B-17 pilot based in England, WWII...started out great but all of a sudden, a love story starts creeping in and messed it all up!! 

Why? WHY??

Anyway, here's a link: The War Lover (1962) - IMDb


----------



## Totalize (Apr 8, 2014)

Appaloosa. Last weekend Starring Ed Harris who also directed the movie. Him and Viggo Mortensen are excellent as two experts in doing " gun work" But a bit of a love story crept into this one as Ed takes a fancy to Renne Zellwegger who has to be with a man who's in control no matter if he is good or bad. Kind of a lame ending but it was a western and I like westerns.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2014)

Interesting 2 part BBC documentary on Kim Philby...


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 9, 2014)

Lords of Flatbush

Probably the only movie ever made that starred Stallone and the Fonz...

The Lord's of Flatbush (1974) - IMDb


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 9, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Watching the 1962 movie "The War Lover" starring Steve McQueen and Robert Wagner.
> 
> About a B-17 pilot based in England, WWII...started out great but all of a sudden, a love story starts creeping in and messed it all up!!
> 
> Why? WHY??


Yes, but Steve McQueen was awesome in that movie.... as usual!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2014)

NCIS and NCIS LA fix...


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 9, 2014)

Wildcat said:


> Yes, but Steve McQueen was awesome in that movie.... as usual!


Agreed and one thing I noticed in that movie that you don't see much in modern movies: the crew were using the B-17's equipment as a normal crew of the time would have been. Nowdays, they focus more on dialog and visual effects than showing .50 shell casing all over the navigator's map, closeup of the instruments, adjusting trim and prop pitch, etc.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2014)

Star Trek in to Darkness.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2014)

A-league football our local team pretty ordinary effort, lost 2 zip...


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 11, 2014)

Hell is for Heroes

Hell Is for Heroes (1962) - IMDb


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2014)

Premiership rugby, Harlequins vs Sale...


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 11, 2014)

Air America.


----------



## javlin (Apr 12, 2014)

"Open Range" love the that last gunfight  also saw parts of a Disney movie "Bolt" animation had me laughing .

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2014)

Love Open Range, great movie!

G.I Joe retaliation


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2014)

Some Super Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2014)

Adelaide V St Kilda in the AFL football.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 13, 2014)

Some classic Japanese monster action!

Gamera vs. Viras

Gamela vs. Bairus (1968) - IMDb


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2014)

Another game of Premiership rugby and a bit of the golf from the Masters...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2014)

Law and Order UK


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2014)

12 Years a Slave (2013) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2014)

Couple eps of Grimm


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2014)

Forbidden Songs - a 1946 Polish musical movie directed by Leonard Buczkowski. It was the first feature film to be created in Poland following the six years of WW2.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2014)

My weekly fix of NCIS..!


----------



## N4521U (Apr 16, 2014)

the new Capt America.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2014)

Dallas Buyers Club (2013) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2014)

N4521U said:


> the new Capt America.



How was it Bill!

my other favourite...Person of Interest


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2014)

First Blood


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2014)

Disney's Robin Hood from '73....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2014)

Latest episode of the new series of Game of Thrones (TV Series 2011? ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2014)

Game of Thrones...YEAH!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2014)

Parker Jason Statham didn't mind it actually.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2014)

Bit of Super 15 rugby...


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 25, 2014)

Catch 22


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2014)

Jack the Giant Killer


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2014)

Heineken Cup rugby Semi-final...


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 26, 2014)

The mountain men.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2014)

The other semi-final of the Heineken Cup rugby...


----------



## N4521U (Apr 27, 2014)

New Capt America was not too bad. Wifie liked first one better.

Just watched Cruel Sea, it was on the telly and taped it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2014)

Game of Thrones down here too Hugh...


----------



## Alex . (Apr 29, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Game of Thrones down here too Hugh...



What do you think of season 4 so far?!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 29, 2014)

Captain America: The Winter Soldier. I liked it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2014)

Alex . said:


> What do you think of season 4 so far?!



Friggin awesome stuff. problem is it's over too quickly..simply leaves you wanting more...

I think it's the sort of show where you should and really need to watch multiple episodes....but I just don't want to wait...


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 30, 2014)

The leopard man.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 1, 2014)

NCIS looking forward to the final tribute episode...


----------



## Wildcat (May 1, 2014)

The ghost ship.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 1, 2014)

Good show on PBS last night, an episode of the "Nazi Mega Weapons" series about the German "super tanks".

Nazi Mega Weapons | PBS


----------



## GrauGeist (May 2, 2014)

Watching a classic now: "Sink the Bismark"


----------



## Old Wizard (May 2, 2014)

Watched the latest Hobbit move. OK, but not great.
I've gotten into K-dramas recently. The subtitles vary in quality, but
some of the stories are very good.
K stands for Korean.


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Friggin awesome stuff. problem is it's over too quickly..simply leaves you wanting more...
> 
> I think it's the sort of show where you should and really need to watch multiple episodes....but I just don't want to wait...



Indeed, I'm in the same boat. Think I might rewatch the whole lot after this season. Currently working my way through the books too.


----------



## Wildcat (May 2, 2014)

The cat people.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 3, 2014)

Started Vikings Season 2 Eps 1-3


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2014)

English Premiership rugby...


----------



## T Bolt (May 4, 2014)

Battle of Britain. Can never watch that one too many times.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2014)

Vikings eps 4,5 and 6


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 4, 2014)

MS3K, I wish it was back on.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2014)

Game of Thrones..!!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2014)

Cosmos: A Space Odyssey and Empire of the Seas, the history of the Royal Navy....both bl**dy excellent!


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2014)

Latest episode of Game of Thrones!!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 6, 2014)

Vikings eps 7 and 8


----------



## N4521U (May 6, 2014)

Them


----------



## Wayne Little (May 6, 2014)

N4521U said:


> Them



Are we talking The Giant Ants! havent seen that one in ages...


----------



## Wildcat (May 6, 2014)

Them! is a great flick  I just finished "I walked with a zombie".


----------



## N4521U (May 7, 2014)

Yep, them bloody atomic ANTS!!!!
silly movie tho.

Today was Beatlejuice!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2014)

Vikings final 2 eps of season 2...awesome show...bring on season 3!


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2014)

Mandela: Long Walk to Freedom (2013) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (May 12, 2014)

Game of thrones fix....


----------



## GrauGeist (May 12, 2014)

The Desert Rats

The Desert Rats (1953) - IMDb


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2014)

Unsere Mütter, unsere Väter (TV Mini-Series 2013) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (May 13, 2014)

The Mechanic jason Statham version


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2014)

Latest episode of Game of Thrones (TV Series 2011? ) - IMDb !!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 13, 2014)

Season 11 finale for _NCIS_, they handled Ralph Waite's passing very well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 13, 2014)

Stalag 17

Stalag 17 (1953) - IMDb


----------



## N4521U (May 13, 2014)

Wall-e and Stardust!


----------



## nuuumannn (May 14, 2014)

Wall-e is awesome; one of my daughter's faves - she's sitting through Frozen at the moment. Took her to see The Lego Movie recently, laughed really hard - very funny. Watched Gravity last night - wow! What else have I seen recently - oh yeah, Battleship - was better than I was expecting, Pacific Rim - rubbish, Zero Dark Thirty, really enjoyed it, Rush (about Niki Lauda and James Hunt) exceptional, Captain Phillips, excellent.

Game of Bewbs...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVaD8rouJn0_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 14, 2014)

"Task Force" with Gary Cooper.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 14, 2014)

nuuumannn said:


> Pacific Rim - rubbish[/url]



WHAT?!?! That movie was awesome! Began building a Jager in my basement after that one!


----------



## Thorlifter (May 14, 2014)

Watched the 1st season of Game of Thrones. Dang, should have been called Games of Soft Porn.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 14, 2014)

Vikings, on History Channel...


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 14, 2014)

"Game of Bewds..."


----------



## Wayne Little (May 15, 2014)

NCIS, well done tribute episode....


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 15, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> "Game of Bewds..."



Hilarious!


----------



## nuuumannn (May 15, 2014)

> WHAT?!?! That movie was awesome! Began building a Jager in my basement after that one!



It was awful - I dunno, I was expecting more... I did however like Battleship, which I wasn't expecting to like, thinking it would be a bit of a let down like Pacific Rimjob... Cool shots of destroyers and carriers and the Missouri blowing the crap out of an alien ship with its 16" guns.


----------



## Old Wizard (May 15, 2014)

The McConnell Story. Lots of P-80s and Sabers. I noticed that because Allan Ladd was so short, the other actors and extras
were on the short side as well. Enjoyable, but far from great.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 16, 2014)

Streets of Laredo


----------



## Gnomey (May 16, 2014)

First semi-final of Premiership rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 18, 2014)

Broken Arrow


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2014)

The Railway Man (2013) - IMDb

Excellent.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2014)

Game of Thrones!!!


----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Game of Thrones!!!



Same!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 20, 2014)

Tom Selleck, Monte Walsh


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2014)

Final season of Star Wars The Clone Wars


----------



## N4521U (May 22, 2014)

Spiderman, the new 1,
then Toby's 1-2-3
marathon day


----------



## Njaco (May 23, 2014)

I have been watching this the last few days. Its been on several times and can't get enough of it. Frickin' genius of Wallis Barnes!

NOVA | Bombing Hitler's Dams


----------



## GrauGeist (May 23, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Final season of Star Wars The Clone Wars


A local station was airing the complete series and then about halfway through, they switched to some idiotic sitcom reruns


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 23, 2014)

The Mentalist


----------



## N4521U (May 23, 2014)

New X-Men last night.....................
not too shabby...... gonna have to watch it again on DVD!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2014)

Yesterday, a couple of episodes of Vikings and today.....633 Squadron.

Is it just me, or does the flying mismatch in training, they show as turning starboard but movie in the background turns to port?


----------



## Wildcat (May 24, 2014)

Took my son to see Godzilla, he is a huge fan with something like 19 Godzilla movies on DVD, and this one didn't disappoint! Quiet enjoyed it myself too.


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2014)

Monaco F1 Grand Prix...


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 25, 2014)

Where Eagles Dare

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 25, 2014)

Indy 500 and Coca-Cola 600


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Where Eagles Dare



a favourite...


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 26, 2014)

I had forgotten how good of a movie it was.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 27, 2014)

NCAA Lacrosse Final Duke V Notre Dame


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2014)

Clint Eastwood Pale Rider


----------



## N4521U (May 28, 2014)

2 discs into Shogun.


----------



## nuuumannn (May 30, 2014)

I've been off work with a blasted cold and have indulged in a Zombiefest over the last three nights. First up was Cockneys vs Zombies - very funny, the best of the lot. Then Dead Snow; Nazi Zombies in Norwegian snowy mountains! Lastly, World War Z, not as bad as its reviews said, but I'd have to rank it at the bottom of the three I've just watched.


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2014)

Bit of England vs Peru in the World Cup warm ups...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2014)

i liked Cockneys Vs Zombies...a good laugh!

Liam Neeson, Non-stop


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 31, 2014)

Going to see the new X-men movie in a bit with the wife...then maybe some Cajun food. Date night you see...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2014)

Rugby - Premiership and Top 14 finals...


----------



## GrauGeist (May 31, 2014)

Sahara (with Bogart)


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 31, 2014)

Flight


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Sahara (with Bogart)





Sahara Remake (James Belushi)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 1, 2014)

Smokey and the Bandit....
If I don't crash out, might indulge in the Dollar Trilogy, or at least The Good, The Bad and The Ugly....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 1, 2014)

Machette


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2014)

IPL T20 Cricket final...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2014)

MIDWAY


----------



## N4521U (Jun 4, 2014)

the angry sea...... a blockbuster!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2014)

Revolution season 2 episodes...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 7, 2014)

Dexter


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2014)

F1 Grand Prix of Canada...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2014)

Edge of Tomorrow Tom Cruise 

I loved it


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2014)

Latest episode of Game of Thrones!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 9, 2014)

I gotta check that one out Wayne


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 10, 2014)

Classic episode of Twilight Zone!

"Twilight Zone" To Serve Man (TV Episode 1962) - IMDb


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 10, 2014)

It's a cook book!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> I gotta check that one out Wayne



One description was "Groundhog Day meets Starship troopers" sort of sums it up!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 10, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> It's a cook book!!!


Yeah...lol

They were obviously running out of time there at the end of the episode, because that guy didn't put up much of a fight when she broke the news to him.

If it were me in that situation, I'd have throat-punched that alien, jumped off the ramp and ran screaming like a school girl off camera


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 10, 2014)

had a free showtime weekend several weeks back and DVRed everything i could. watched "tomorrow when the war started" or something that that effect. was an australian version of red dawn...think it was actually done better than RD. not an acadamy award winner...but was entertaining.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 10, 2014)

Dexter season 2


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 11, 2014)

Rise of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## imalko (Jun 11, 2014)

Maleficent


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2014)

More revolution season 2


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2014)

Opening game of the World Cup...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2014)

Lethal Weapon.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 13, 2014)

Dexter Season 3. I am really enjoying this show, which actually concerns me!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 14, 2014)

Dexter is a great show David, gonna start on season 8 soon...

Australia V Chile in the Soccer


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2014)

Lethal Weapon 2


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 15, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Classic episode of Twilight Zone!
> 
> "Twilight Zone" To Serve Man (TV Episode 1962) - IMDb



Great episode. 
Ranks right up there with the "The Last Flight" as one of my favorite episodes.
"Twilight Zone" The Last Flight (TV Episode 1960) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2014)

Bit more World Cup...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 15, 2014)

Dexter 4 5


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2014)

Season 4 finale of Game of Thrones (TV Series 2011? ) - IMDb!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 16, 2014)

Movie 43


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 17, 2014)

Gladiator

Because you can never have enough of Russel Crowe kicking everyone's ass


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2014)

Game of Thrones eps 9 and 10 back to back...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2014)

Bit more World Cup...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2014)

Coach Carter


----------



## rochie (Jun 20, 2014)

Capitulation.
movie about a group of football players who bottled it when the pressure was on, set in Brazil, no wait it was just England game from last night !


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2014)

Bit of World Cup Football...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 21, 2014)

Dr Who, season 7


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 22, 2014)

Sex in the City marathon.  


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 22, 2014)

Uh Oh, gents I think we need to do an intervention for Wheels!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 22, 2014)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Sex in the City marathon.
> 
> 
> Wheels


What in thee hell??


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2014)

Why?

F1 Grand Prix of Austria...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 24, 2014)

the impossible about a family who takes a vaction to asia when the sunami hit..... they did an excellent job of recreating the devistation. was worth the watch...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2014)

Bit of Wimbledon and the World Cup...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Uh Oh, gents I think we need to do an intervention for Wheels!



it's too late he's gone way over the edge....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2014)

Way over...

Bit more World Cup and a bit more Wimbledon...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 25, 2014)

Dexter season 8

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2014)

Mr and Mrs Smith


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 26, 2014)

In the Shadow of the Moon, interviews with men who landed on the moon in a film by Ron Howard. Neat.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2014)

Bit of Wimbledon tennis...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2014)

Babylon AD


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2014)

World Cup...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 29, 2014)

Sherlock Holms, season 3


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 30, 2014)

Red Tails


----------



## razor1uk (Jun 30, 2014)

Recently in the last month or two...

Planetes (again...) my favourite episodes of which are Phase 3, 7 and 16? (The one where there is a SDF attack upon ISPV7, and Fee Carmichael hasn't been able to smoke [in space] for 10+ days, with the ensuing stress build up and anger issues influence events) and 22 25,

Undisputed,
Kick As$ 2,
Street Fighter, Assassins Fist series - very cool, goes into the some of the history of SF and keeps to the fighting styles. Doing so without all that seemingly de-rigur steroid bound uber muscle freakyness that media culture rams down human throats to counter their mediecentric anorexic fashion foisting brainwashings.


----------



## Torch (Jun 30, 2014)

World cup, Lone Survivor and.............................Naked and Afraid Namibia


----------



## razor1uk (Jun 30, 2014)

Girls Und Panzer; imagine a World that's without the overt (and after a while monotonus irrelevant) MOE fan service and distortion of names genders of the Strike Witches, re-modelled from psudo-aircraft and aliens, into proper tank shapes tank teams Vs. other tank teams. 
Albiet mostly in a WW2 styled setting, and bingo, you have GuP!
...Even though some of them live on an giant-ised Akagi or Shokagu (of maybe a Taho -it's not a Shinano though  ) type Carrier that's at least triple scaled in size to have a city (with roads, vehicles, shops and accommodation blocks, schools, parks and a carpark etc, but apparently no airport) on its deck lat alone the bellow decks...

So load up your 12lb-ers, your 88AP's 7.92 rounds etc, fill with oil and gasoline/diesel and button up (close up under the hatches) and prepare for Iron Team Combat (with a mix of humour slice of life) and let out the clutches, GuP fire at will when the opposition fills the sights!

Watching online via KissAnime, in 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWMsXZfg0TU_


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2014)

World Cup and Wimbledon...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2014)

Mel Gibson Edge of Darkness.


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 1, 2014)

I managed to watch a bit of that self lighting squarish box that show moving pictures last night.. (a TV, the pedant means) and while watch ing a bit of late night BBC One/News24, they had a small segment from abc News.

Anyway there was a trucker who was pulled over for honking his horn a cop car who passed the truck along on a country main road/minor interstate, the officer of which was apparently speeding or close to 70mph-ish; at least faster than the truck, drivng one handed, talking on his mobile in the wet on a greasy road. So the cop decides to pull the truck, and so the trucker switched on his video recording function on his smart(er) phone said that he was recording the events to the officer once the the cop opened the cab door - note without a gun in his hand - he was primarily armed with a small folder/file-o-fax of paperwork.

The trucker wasn't impressed when the cop/trooper/sherrif was going to write him a ticket for using his horn at an officer in a provokative way, so the (youngish) trucker told the officer what he had seen him do and that he considered it dangerous, certainly when the trucker estimated the cop was doing at least 70mph in he wet while on his phone, to which the officer he said that the use of a horn at an officer was dangerous and uncalled for, and that how did the trucker know he was speeding, how can he judge speed, certainly when he doesn't even have a radar. (sounds like a small kids defence)

The officer took the drivers license, and disapeared into his town car.

Whence the officer returned, he was acting much more friendly and less high horsed, and deferred the ticket as the trucker, who had only had one broken light once in the last 6 months to one year. While bidding the trucker a bye bye, the trucker apologised to the officer while saying that under the road conditions and his situation, the the officer is should be just as accountable to the law as the other road users are to him ('..the law' ;not in a Stallone 'Dread' voice, or the cop might have turned on him).
Both drivers of the truck and the single man/officer patrol car carried on about there respective drives.
Apparently the cops own department 'are looking in to it' - really, methinks they are face palming the guy and deciding on some jestful forfeit to 'the lads' he must provide/procure etc.

So if you know your law rights, you know your in the right, and you have a video phone, and the cop/officer/trooper isn't looking peeved off and openly holding his firearm, switch on your camera (if not audio record), and While Remaining Calm, Civil And Polite, inform them of their violation(s).
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And now for something aero related
Commander Harald Bauer (LW, US-A US-N Ret.)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmJqjx9VVKM_
only viewable on the main youtube page... click the link


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2014)

More World Cup and more Wimbledon...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2014)

An awesome Flick....One flew over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2014)

and tonight The Wild Geese


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2014)

More World Cup and Wimbledon...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 4, 2014)

Yankee Doodle Dandy (1942) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2014)

Both modern versions of THE THING


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 5, 2014)

Copper Season 2


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 5, 2014)

The Train (Starring Burt Lancaster)

The Train (1964) - IMDb


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 5, 2014)

The Gallant Hours (starring James Cagney)

The Gallant Hours (1960) - IMDb


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 5, 2014)

Von Richthoven and Brown. Not bad but clichéd.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2014)

World Cup, Wimbledon, F1 and a bit of rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2014)

watched a bit of that wimbledon stuff...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2014)

F1 and Wimbledon...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 7, 2014)

Wing and a Prayer Wing and a Prayer (1944) - IMDb

Blood on the Sun Blood on the Sun (1945) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2014)

The Postman


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2014)

World Cup...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2014)

Some Soccer here too, slightly boring compared to the Germany Brazil game...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2014)

Yep, saw the game as well. Not a patch on the first semi...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2014)

local AFL Footy Adelaide V Hawthorn


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 11, 2014)

Flight Commander. A Howard Hawks WWI epic with some of the sappiest acting and dialog imaginable.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2014)

Couple of games of Super Rugby...


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 12, 2014)

Earth Vs the flying saucers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 12, 2014)

Dr Who, The Day of the Doctor

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2014)

Couple of goodun's fellas! 

World Series Lacrosse Australia V USA


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2014)

World Lacrosse Championships..

currently Australia V Canada replay.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2014)

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes really enjoyed this, sets up the next installment rather well....


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 17, 2014)

A load of 'Mighty Jingles' vids inc. Mongolian BBQ USAF Museum (WPAB),
the World Cup Final, at a famous B'ham bar,
(New) Dominion Tank Police I - IV,
...also saw most of the documentary about the London 'Crossrail' Project last night too at a friends.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2014)

World Lacrosse, Canada V Iroquois


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 19, 2014)

The Rocketeer....

Wasn't there a Rocketeer comic as well?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2014)

F1 Qualifying from Germany...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2014)

World Series lacrosse Canada defeats USA 8 - 5


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2014)

The F1 from Germany and some of the Open golf...


----------



## N4521U (Jul 20, 2014)

Wasn't Riciardo's performance fantastic!
Poooor Sabastian.

Star Trek, original TV series................ once more.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 21, 2014)

Something about the LNER's _The Flying Scotsman_ and now Industrial Revelations....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 21, 2014)

Planes - Fire Rescue. Loved it better that the first one!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2014)

The Sweeney


----------



## stona (Jul 23, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> The Sweeney



Great old series, though I confess I haven't seen an episode for years. Note the quality cars by Ford and British Leyland......not.

Oddly enough as you watch 'The Sweeney' down under I recently watched 'Underbelly' up here!

For the non Brits The Sweeney is built around two fictional detectives in Scotland Yard's Flying Squad. Rhyming slang again. Sweeney Todd = Flying Squad.

Steve


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2014)

"Dive Bomber"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2014)

Commonwealth Games Opening Ceremony...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> "Dive Bomber"



rather enjoyed that one!

Tom Cruise, War of the Worlds


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2014)

Commonwealth Games...


----------



## lancasterman (Jul 24, 2014)

Tammy starring Mellisa Macarthy


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2014)

Unsurprisingly more Commonwealth Games...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 27, 2014)

"Star Trek" That Which Survives (TV Episode 1969) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 27, 2014)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> "Star Trek" That Which Survives (TV Episode 1969) - IMDb
> 
> 
> Wheels


Yep, saw that on MeTV tonight...a classic Star Trek episode!

Saw Werner Klemperer earlier on a classic show: "Alcoa Presents: One Step Beyond" The Haunted U-Boat (TV Episode 1959) - IMDb


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2014)

F1 Grand Prix from Hungary...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2014)

Commonwealth Games...haven't seen Jan popup anywhere though....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2014)

More Commonwealth Games...


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 1, 2014)

Von Ryan's Express

Von Ryan's Express (1965) - IMDb

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 1, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 2, 2014)

Just watched a program on TuffTv that covered the history of the U.S. aircraft carriers.

I didn't catch the title, but it had some incredible color footage from WWII I hadn't seen before and overall, was really great to watch. It was obviously done in the early 70's because not only were there interviews done by young looking retired admirals and veterans, but final segment covering modern Carrier ops showed Phantoms, Intruders and such, which kind of gave it away.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2014)

I had to watch it....Sharknado 2


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 2, 2014)

The war lover.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2014)

Super Rugby Final + Commonwealth Games...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2014)

....Return To USS Atlanta, Defender of Guadalcanal...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2014)

Lost Nuke....

_On 14 February 1950, a Convair B-36B, serial number 44-92075 assigned to the 7th Bomb Wing at Carswell Air Force Base, crashed in northern British Columbia after jettisoning a Mark 4 nuclear bomb. This was the first such nuclear weapon loss in history. The B-36 had been en route from Eielson Air Force Base near Fairbanks, Alaska to Carswell AFB in Fort Worth, Texas, on a mission that included a simulated nuclear attack on San Francisco._


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2014)

Last bit of the Commonwealth Games...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 4, 2014)

After going thru the TV series, I'm now on Star Trek IV.....


----------



## Njaco (Aug 4, 2014)

After hearing soooo much about the movie, I finally found "The Big Lebowski" in the bargain bin at my local junk hole. So finally watched it.

I love the Coen Brothers but I don't see what all the fuss is about. Its not a bad movie (actually like "Punch-Drunk Love" better - very similar) but not a real good example of the Brothers movie efforts. "Blood Simple", "Millers Crossing", "Raising Arizona", "Fargo" and their masterpiece "No Country For Old Men" are all far better than this which confuses me as to why this has such a cult following.

Oh well.........................


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 4, 2014)

_No Country for Old Men_ was awesome!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 6, 2014)

Time team special about WW I Somme secret weapon , giant flame thrower.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 6, 2014)

Snow White
Sigorne Weaver.................


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2014)

Bit of the 3rd Test Match between England and India...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 8, 2014)

Island, I just like that redhead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 10, 2014)

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 10, 2014)

Bataan.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2014)

N4521U said:


> Island, I just like that redhead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Who doesn't???

Watched some of the remembrance service from Edinburgh Castle this morning. Was quite moving, especially having been at the local memorial for the commemoration of the start of WW1 complete with pipe and drums. Puts everything in perspective at the end of the day.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 12, 2014)

24 Live another Day first 3 eps....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2014)

BBC Drama on the First World War: Our World War (TV Mini-Series 2014) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 14, 2014)

more 24 eps 4-6


----------



## Airframes (Aug 14, 2014)

'The Bomber' on DVD. A Russian movie, with sometimes spurious sub-titles, but not bad at all.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 14, 2014)

The Enemy Below

The Enemy Below (1957) - IMDb


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2014)

Good Will Hunting (1997) - IMDb


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 15, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Guardians of the Galaxy



Same here: "If she ever brought a blacklight in here the whole place would look like a Jackson Polack painting"


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 15, 2014)

Copycat.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2014)

The rest of 24 over the past couple of nights.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2014)

Blitz Jason Statham


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 17, 2014)

Khartoum


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 18, 2014)

Back to basics here, watching Kojak......


----------



## N4521U (Aug 18, 2014)

the Admiral
a Russian film........... pretty good one.


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 18, 2014)

Making it through season 4 of Game Of Thrones thanks to HBO on demand. Just made it thru the episode where Joffrey get poisoned. Good riddance you little jacka$$!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2014)

Last day of the European athletics championships...


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 18, 2014)

A documentary: Submarine Warfare WWII. It's about USN subs.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 19, 2014)

Gallipoli

Gallipoli (1981) - IMDb


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2014)

2nd episode of Our World War (TV Mini-Series 2014) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2014)

Messy1 said:


> Making it through season 4 of Game Of Thrones thanks to HBO on demand. Just made it thru the episode where Joffrey get poisoned. Good riddance you little jacka$$!



Didn't suffer enough....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 22, 2014)

Loved Gallipoli! 

"What are your legs?"
"Steel Springs"
"What are they gonna do?"
"Haul me down the track"


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2014)

F1 Practice from Spa



Wayne Little said:


> Didn't suffer enough....



Not half...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2014)

The Aristocats..... 
Must have been snotty wee lad, when I last watched it!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 24, 2014)

Victory (1981) - IMDb

Staring Sylvester Stallone, Michael Cane and Pele'. Not bad at all.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 24, 2014)

Started to watch a Vietnam-era war movie yesterday that was about a Skyraider pilot that was shot down, captured and then escaped. (or so the info on the channel said)

The opening scenes were ridiculous, a single Skyraider being launched from an empty carrier but forms up with his flight that appears out of thin air...

Then, we see him attacking his target by *dropping the rockets* on his target, which is seen blowing up *ahead* of his crate!

Then the enemy AA opens up and he gets peppered by shrapnel, including the tip of his port wing, which immediately billows black smoke. While all of this is going on, the pilot and his cockpit keep rocking back and forth like he's on a circus pony and he's talking excitedly on the radio, saying all sorts of very military terms and such (while still rocking back and forth). And now, the wing tip bursts into flames and everyone is yelling for him to eject but he's a badass and will set it down!

Well, the flaming wingtip falls away (yes, falls down, like the rockets he just launched) and now he's in real trouble! So he (since he's the badass and all) sets it down in a rice paddy somewhat violently and the ship breaks in half, fortunately throwing him clear and he tumbles alongside the sliding fuselage. At some point, between impact and landing in the dirt, he's lost his safety harness, cockpit canopy, parachute and O2 lines AND suffers not even a single scratch (did I mention he was a badass?) and THEN jumps up like a gazelle and runs off into the rice paddy to evade capture...

By now, I have the remote in my hand.

So our hero is running through the jungle just ahead of pursuing NVA...err...Vietcong...well, actually, heavily armed locals who are wearing t-shirts and black bandannas and he stops to bury his transponder under a bush before running deeper into the jungle...

Remote control activated.

I am now enjoying a cooking show where Lidia is preparing stuffed artichokes...

* I have no idea what that crap of a war movie was, I didn't even bother to look it up. What little bit of it I suffered through shall not be remembered *


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2014)

Sounds like fun Dave...

Just watched the newest episode of Dr Who...


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 24, 2014)

lol Hugh, it was certainly horrible enough to bail out before it really got started.

Perhaps the plot was better than the props, I don't know. I could overlook the fact that the pilot was wearing a *1970's helo pilot's helmet* (this was supposedly set in the mid 60's) and the fact that the wreckage of his Skyraider in the rice paddy looked to be from a T-6 or a P-47...

Anyway, if anyone is interested, this was the movie (yeah, I went back and looked it up)
Rescue Dawn (2006) - IMDb


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 24, 2014)

The new Doc Who will take a few episodes to get used too.
Watched Lone Survivor. Good but bloody movie.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 24, 2014)

I really liked the 10th and 11th Dr. How does the new one match up?


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 25, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> I really liked the 10th and 11th Dr. How does the new one match up?



He hasn't quite got together yet. but Clara will set him right.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 25, 2014)

Irma La Douce...........
a different kind of war.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 25, 2014)

Old Wizard said:


> He hasn't quite got together yet. but Clara will set him right.



Thanks!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2014)

Final episode of Our World War (TV Mini-Series 2014) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 28, 2014)

Dr Who too!


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 28, 2014)

Flight of Black angel.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2014)

The Inbetweeners 2 (2014) - IMDb


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 29, 2014)

That Lone Ranger thing.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2014)

Captain America The Winter Soldier


----------



## rochie (Aug 30, 2014)

resurection and the 100 but i now want to see rescue dawn !


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2014)

Latest episode of Dr Who...


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 30, 2014)

Gnomey said:


> Latest episode of Dr Who...



He's still not quite sure who he is.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 31, 2014)

They've been showing the original episodes of Dr. Who on the Retro Tv channel.

And by saying original, I mean the very first B&W episodes.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2014)

Dr Who....now...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2014)

Old Wizard said:


> He's still not quite sure who he is.



Indeed.

Caught the MotoGP race from Silverstone today...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2014)

Jason statham Homefront


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 2, 2014)

Guardians of the Galaxy;
Liked it, actually apart from the intro that made me think I was in the wrong screen, it was funnier and more human than you'd think. Although parts of the plot felt like they'd only pulled them out of nowhere to tie together at the end, the comedy and small talk in it did have times spent on them.

Mighty Jingles, World of Tanks - Ze Germans Are Coming!
The clip he post of Bikar's 1 vs 12 in the ST1... serious luck, skill and a luckily feeble enemy team..


----------



## javlin (Sep 2, 2014)

"Toward the Unknown" 1956 William Holden as a test pilot.The movie brought back memories of the childhood as an Air Force brat and how when we were younger the pride we had in the Armed Forces when patriotism of America was strong and morals high. as to what happened to God and Country.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2014)

The Last Ship finished up the series last night, turned out to be ok...


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 3, 2014)

javlin said:


> "Toward the Unknown" 1956 William Holden as a test pilot.The movie brought back memories of the childhood as an Air Force brat and how when we were younger the pride we had in the Armed Forces when patriotism of America was strong and morals high. as to what happened to God and Country.


I watched it on TCM earlier this week. Great Air Force eye candy with just about every aircraft in the inventory on view somewhere in the background. Had the usual soap opera elements for the ladies. Not bad.


----------



## Siddley (Sep 3, 2014)

javlin said:


> "Toward the Unknown" 1956 William Holden as a test pilot.The movie brought back memories of the childhood as an Air Force brat and how when we were younger the pride we had in the Armed Forces when patriotism of America was strong and morals high. as to what happened to God and Country.



I need to check that out - Cold War jets are my favourite planes, and the mid to late 50's probably my favourite period of aviation.
Everything seemed possible and no idea was too crazy to try...


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 3, 2014)

Toward the Unknown was a great movie and had alot of huge names in Hollywood in the cast. Also had some great vintage shots of Edwards AFB (and aircraft)!

That movie and the movie "Stragic Air Command" are my two biggest favorites from that era. Plus, Strategic Air Command has B-36s and any movie that has a B-36s in it is a winner...


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 3, 2014)

Toward the Unknown was a great movie and had alot of huge names in Hollywood in the cast. Also had some great vintage shots of Edwards AFB (and aircraft)!

That movie and the movie "Stragic Air Command" are my two biggest favorites from that era. Plus, Strategic Air Command has B-36s and any movie that has a B-36s in it is a winner...


----------



## N4521U (Sep 4, 2014)

The Book Thief, just ending.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2014)

Bit of Rugby Championship rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2014)

Dr. Who episode 3


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2014)

Those Magnificent Men In Their Flying Machines....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2014)

F1, Premiership rugby and NFL...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2014)

National Treasure


----------



## at6 (Sep 10, 2014)

"ONCE UPON A TIME IN THE WEST" Last night twice. The best western ever made from 1969.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 10, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Those Magnificent Men In Their Flying Machines....



Loved that movie as a kid!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 14, 2014)

The Fighting Kentuckian

Classic John Wayne, good acting from Oliver Hardy and chicks with French accents...what's not to like?

The Fighting Kentuckian (1949) - IMDb


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2014)

Latest episode of Doctor Who...


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 16, 2014)

Darling Lili (I know I may have mentioned this before)

But the dogfight sequences are great, the authentic aircraft markings and individual color schemes...I really enjoy it.

Interestingly enough, Jeremy Kemp was in this movie and the "Blue Max"

Darling Lili (1970) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 17, 2014)

Dr Who fix....


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 17, 2014)

I've warmed up to the new Doc Who. Go Doc!


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 18, 2014)

Kill Bill, Vol 1


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 19, 2014)

Muv Luv Alternate: Total Eclipse

an anime series that follows from a alternate past into an alternate recent past, combining great CGI, an improved 'Gunparade March' style story. 
Lots of blood and shooting sometimes occasionally graphically eaten humans so not for the young unless you pre-view them first, to make sure; most of the eating is done in the first few episodes, the DVD version do not have censoring 'shadows' hiding the more rare 'grusome' bits.
Depending on the cotton wool kids can be in, at least 16+ for conservatives, oh and there's only one hot springs scene near the end of the series, but their plug/pilot suits are like Evangelion, but less MOE than most anime.

Also covered are the effects of lesser nations peoples having to work with their respectiv coldwar masters in out of the woods places leads to some issues too. 
Slice of military life test pilots, typical unrequited love triangles and character developments and mecha 'TSF' developments (that mirror some JSF stuff,) and political shenanigens too, 
..the Soviets are still high kicking in this, and the Imperial Shogunate too, with some mild racism and stronger anti-racism and other difficult subjects like mixed and some, ..well, alot of beer drinking as the series progresses, also nationality parentage effects upon offspring and the loss of national homelands due to their populations being eaten by the BETA.

The Beings of the Extra Terrestrial origin which is Adversary of human race, are quite happy to eat anything that threatens them given a chance; the BETA were first spotted on Mars in 1958, they arrived on the Moon in 1967 and, after a brief conflict with humanity's space forces, invaded Earth in 1973.
They quickly spread from their landing point, Kashgar, and proceeded to invade the Eurasian, Middle Eastern and Asian regions; when they finally reached Japan in 1998, 36 million people were killed within a week. By 2001, the world population was down to about 1 billion people.

The BETA vary greatly in size, with the smallest identified strain (Soldier-class) being around 3 meters tall, and the largest identified strains (Fort-class) at over 60 meters tall. They cannot fly, and the Laser and Heavy Laser-class BETA shoot down anything that does, rendering aircraft useless and making any aerial military operations much more difficult.


----------



## Siddley (Sep 19, 2014)

Just finishing watching Night Of The Generals. It's great film. 

The Night of the Generals (1967) - IMDb


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2014)

Bit of premiership rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2014)

The short series Black Sails...didn't mind it at all...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2014)

Latest episode of Dr Who...


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 20, 2014)

Spencer Tracy in 30 Seconds Over Tokyo


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 21, 2014)

300 Rise of an Empire


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2014)

F1 Grandprix of Singapore...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 21, 2014)

Watched Godzilla last night. The new one. Meh, it was okay...

Right now watching my 49ers play the Cardinals.

Later tonight I will continue watching The Strain. Great show!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2014)

Dr Who


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2014)

NFL...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2014)

NCIS.....is back!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2014)

A Million Ways to Die in the West (2014) - IMDb


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 25, 2014)

Season premier of _Bones_, one heck of a twist!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 27, 2014)

currently...Westham V Man United....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2014)

Bit of Premiership rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Season premier of _Bones_, one heck of a twist!



Oh Yeah, watched last seasons finale then this first one back to back....Wow!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 29, 2014)

Sherlock Holmes, one of the newer movies, I think from 2011. Was a bit of a disappointment. Nothing left of the great thinker, but a man of action and not very dignified. Can be funny of course, but being a great holmes fan myself, it was not my cup of tea, I guess.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 29, 2014)

Godzilla


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 29, 2014)

Death Note 2


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2014)

Latest episode of Doctor Who...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2014)

Hunger Games : catching fire

and took my daughter to see Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## Siddley (Oct 8, 2014)

"Go For Broke" - a cheesy early 50's war movie about a Nisei unit


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2014)

my weekly NCIS fix...plus LA and New Orleans...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 9, 2014)

"Lone survivor" and "Cool hand Luke"


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2014)

Bit of Premiership rugby...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 10, 2014)

Mystery Science Theatre 3000


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 10, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Mystery Science Theatre 3000


I was surprised as heck to see it broadcast on a local TV channel!

And is it me or is MST3000 just not the same as MST2000? (used to always watch MST2000 on cable waaaaayyy back in the 90's)


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2014)

Gracepoint new series with David Tennant (Ex Dr Who)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 11, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> I was surprised as heck to see it broadcast on a local TV channel!
> 
> And is it me or is MST3000 just not the same as MST2000? (used to always watch MST2000 on cable waaaaayyy back in the 90's)



It is a little different though it is growing on me more. They are talking about bringing it back which I really hope they do!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2014)

F1 Qualifying from Russia + some more Premiership rugby...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 11, 2014)

Dracula Untold

I enjoyed it. Very refreshing take on good ole Vlad III.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 12, 2014)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Dracula Untold
> 
> I enjoyed it. Very refreshing take on good ole Vlad III.


What, no sparkling bullsh!t or some obscure idiot saying he was the "original"??

Say it isn't so!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 12, 2014)

Mirror, Mirror @ IMDb: "Star Trek" Mirror, Mirror (TV Episode 1967) - IMDb

Watch it and other episodes at CBS.com
Star Trek - The Original Series Video - Mirror, Mirror - CBS.com


Wheels

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2014)

Star trek's Mirror Mirror...great episode!

Dr Who latest episode


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2014)

F1 from Russia + Premiership rugby + NFL...


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 12, 2014)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Mirror, Mirror @ IMDb: "Star Trek" Mirror, Mirror (TV Episode 1967) - IMDb


Saw last night on MeTV



Wayne Little said:


> Star trek's Mirror Mirror...great episode!


Agreed!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2014)

Latest episode of Dr Who...


----------



## rochie (Oct 15, 2014)

first episode of new season of Walking Dead, good start so far !

also been watching the leftovers, tyrant, resurection and forever, not bad all of them thought the leftovers is a slow burner so far !


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2014)

NCIS Fix....!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2014)

Latest episode of The Big Bang Theory (TV Series 2007? ) - IMDb...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 17, 2014)

Mirror mirror was a great episode...2 words: Evil Spock


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2014)

European Championship rugby...


----------



## javlin (Oct 17, 2014)

"Fury" give 2.5-3 stars for all you guys who only want a war movie this is it.The tank scene 3 Americans(think two Sherman maybe a Perishing? ) against a Tiger but probably Panzer was bad arse it looked like no CGI for alot of the movie.I like a story/relate to the characters.


----------



## stan reid (Oct 17, 2014)

Texas Chainsaw 3D - Boring, unoriginal, poorly done and ethnophobic in its depiction of southern Americans - 1 star


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hogan's Heroes, season 3.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 17, 2014)

Hey Paul, MeTV networks airs an episode every weeknight...out here it's on at 9:00 p.m.

When they launched Hogan's Heros on this network, they started with the B&W pilot, that had the Russian POW and Carter was a Lt.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 17, 2014)

Great...another automatic double-post...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 18, 2014)

The Killer Elite Jason Statham and Robert DeNiro


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 18, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Hey Paul, MeTV networks airs an episode every weeknight...out here it's on at 9:00 p.m.
> 
> When they launched Hogan's Heros on this network, they started with the B&W pilot, that had the Russian POW and Carter was a Lt.



I've got the dvd set. I watch them at my bench as background noise. Favorite show of all time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Siddley (Oct 18, 2014)

World War Z - absolutely nothing like the book ( which I enjoyed, unlike the film )


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2014)

More European Championship rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 20, 2014)

Edge of Tomorrow on Blu ray


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2014)

NFL...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 21, 2014)

Siddley said:


> World War Z - absolutely nothing like the book ( which I enjoyed, unlike the film )



I agree with the first part, but the movie was OK as a stand alone. Makes me wonder why buy the rights to the name and change the story? Anyway, I think it would have been better as a HBO miniseries with each episode being a chapter from the book.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 21, 2014)

American Graffiti (1973) What a great movie!!!!

Ron Howard
Richard Dreyfuss
Cindy Williams (from Laverne and Shirley)
Makenzie Phillips
Harrison Ford
Wolfman Jack


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2014)

about to have my weekly NCIS fix...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2014)

Latest episode of The Big Bang Theory (TV Series 2007? ) - IMDb


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 22, 2014)

Fury...I liked it but was a little confused as to what the crew dynamic was when they were not fighting.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 23, 2014)

70s Japanese movie with subs. Lone Wolf and Baby. Blood drenched.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 23, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Fury...I liked it but was a little confused as to what the crew dynamic was when they were not fighting.



Just started here today Jim, going to see it Sat'dy with my son if he has the day free...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2014)

Latest episode of Dr Who...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2014)

FURY liked it too Jim, thought the Tiger was pretty realistic and then read it WAS a REAL Tiger I used in the film from the Bovington Tank Museum!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 25, 2014)

Glad to hear it Wayne! Did your son like it also? Thought it was cool the Pitt had a SG-44.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2014)

More European Championship Rugby...


----------



## at6 (Oct 26, 2014)

"Memphis Belle" today. I have the original documentary and while I enjoy the flying scenes, the movie totally sucks for accuracy. Ms Wyler should have hung her head in shame for [email protected] her father's work.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 26, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Glad to hear it Wayne! Did your son like it also? Thought it was cool the Pitt had a SG-44.



Unfortunately he didn't go, had an upset stomach. Yes his weapon of choice was cool!


----------



## stan reid (Oct 26, 2014)

Thorlifter said:


> American Graffiti (1973) What a great movie!!!!
> 
> Ron Howard
> Richard Dreyfuss
> ...



I agree! It should have won the Oscar for that year instead of that snoozer _The Sting._


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2014)

More European Championship rugby and some NFL...


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 26, 2014)

Best part of Fury was the special effects. Thought the story to be very odd and the ending ridiculous.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 27, 2014)

I really liked how the shells whistled as they went by, the different color machine gun tracers and the constant roar of that particular German machine gun.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 27, 2014)

Doctor Who latest episode...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2014)

...and NCIS..!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2014)

Let's Be Cops (2014) - IMDb


----------



## Airframes (Oct 30, 2014)

'Beneath Hill 60' on DVD - brilliant !


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2014)

Bit of Pro 12 rugby. Ospreys vs Connaught…


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 1, 2014)

Just a headsup, for those who can get the Movies! network:

The adventures of Baron Muchausen will be airing Saturday Afternoon (1 Nov)

Movies! TV Network | index


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 1, 2014)

Fury. I really enjoyed it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2014)

Latest episode of Dr Who...


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 2, 2014)

Saw Fury too! Good movie. Definitely worth seeing in the theater.


----------



## stan reid (Nov 2, 2014)

I watched _Friday the 13th_ last night in honor of Betsy Palmer's 88th birthday. This movie was trashed when it first came out but I think it's pretty good, perhaps even better than _Halloween_ - the film it was accused of knocking off.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2014)

US F1 Grand Prix...


----------



## stan reid (Nov 2, 2014)

Gnomey said:


> US F1 Grand Prix...



Me too.

Watching _Friday the 13th Part 2_ later this evening


----------



## N4521U (Nov 2, 2014)

Aces on TV.
About Robin Olds in Nam!!!!!!!!!

Would loved to be in that group, on That day!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 2, 2014)

Watched a good ol' fashioned brawl at the conclusion of the AAA 500 NASCAR race this afternoon.


----------



## stan reid (Nov 3, 2014)

Well at least those guys are about the same weight.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2014)

NFL...


----------



## stan reid (Nov 4, 2014)

From Hell-mediocre in my estimation


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 5, 2014)

Old Chuck Connors western....Geronimo


----------



## stan reid (Nov 5, 2014)

Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer - A well made film but probably not for everyone


----------



## Njaco (Nov 5, 2014)

After 13 years I finally broke down and have cable. So I am now able to watch what most of you guys talk about.

I just watched "The Monuments Men". Nice movie but just a level above 'Windtalkers". Good character development but no plot development. Everything appeared disjointed and not much was explained. Here they are in Belgium in February and the very next scene its April in Germany! What happened in the 3 months. Even the climax at the end was predictable and boring. While I won't say it was a bad movie (i.e. "Pearl Harbor", "Flyboys", "Miracle at St. Anna",etc.) its a nice way to spend an afternoon.

I watched a second movie on my PC as I now have unlimited data. "Red Tails" and I could only make 15 minutes of it. OMG what trash! A locomotive explosion that the P-40 flies through just 5 feet above!!! And the opening sequence had me yelling at my monitor! I know of NO Bf 109 that had a yellow stripe on the rudder with the swastika painted over it. And the B-17 formations were horrible along with the attacking tactics used by the LW. Bad, bad, bad.........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2014)

Bit of NBA...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 5, 2014)

Saw The Monuments Men and Lone Survivor. Two excellent movies.


----------



## stan reid (Nov 6, 2014)

The High and the Mighty-A fine proto-Airport type flying film. I saw it first run at the theater in 1954 and it still looks great.


----------



## Siddley (Nov 6, 2014)

A few episodes of " The Vikings " -I've seen worse historical dramas


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2014)

Sabotage Arnie Movie


----------



## razor1uk (Nov 7, 2014)

Recently have watched...
*Goodluck Girl *full series,
*Gochuumon wa Usagi Desu ka? *full series,
*Martian Successor Nadesico* full series OVA,
*Highsshool DxD *full series, 
(2nd series should be dubbed by the end of this month ..allegedly)
*Black Bullet *full series,
*Jormungand* full series, 
(think of Black Lagoon with less swearing more strategy, arms dealers instead of pirates, but with as much graphicality and still aimed at adult viewers - no sex, but adult themes of military, death and weapons, with humour, Noah, the young new soldier on the team)

*Appleseed Alpha *movie 
(a prequel if you will to Ex mechanica, from before Denuan Briarios get to Olympus or meet Hitomi, improved animations, even better music and some nice funny lines. Two or three times physics animations seem mismatched - like they skipped something in theory on the storyboards, and it feels slightly flat compared to Ex Mechina. Briarios's voice actor, David Matranga sounds very CSI 'Ginger' Agent like as he ages)


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 7, 2014)

Turkey shoot.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 8, 2014)

Noah can only say it was ok, not bad but not great either...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2014)

First games of the Autumn internationals rugby...


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 8, 2014)

Saw the original "War of the Worlds" movie last night.

Gotta love the classics and of course, there's the appearance of the YB-49 in action as a bonus!

The War of the Worlds (1953) - IMDb


----------



## stan reid (Nov 9, 2014)

JFK-I don't buy many of Garrison's assertions but the first half of the movie is very good-the second half sorta drifts off into slumber land.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2014)

NFL...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 10, 2014)

Dr Who last 2 episodes as a double.....love it!


----------



## N4521U (Nov 10, 2014)

Gaaby Gabreski story on TV!!!!!!


----------



## stan reid (Nov 11, 2014)

Mars Attacks!-sort of a spoof of War of the Worlds-pretty funny.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 11, 2014)

Full schedule of war movies on a local movie channel (This! TV):
The Secret Invasion - The Secret Invasion (1964) - IMDb
Pursuit of the Graf Spee - Pursuit of the Graf Spee (1956) - IMDb
Anzio - Anzio (1968) - IMDb
The Devil's Brigade - The Devil's Brigade (1968) - IMDb
Cast a Giant Shadow - Cast a Giant Shadow (1966) - IMDb
Run Silent, Run Deep - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0052151/
Sahara - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0036323/
The Caine Mutiny - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0046816/
From Here to Eternity - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0045793/

And on the Movies! network, also war movies:
Morituri - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0059470/
What Price Glory - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0045323/
Hell is for Heroes - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0056062/
The Enemy Below - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0050356/
Stalag 17 - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0046359/
Hellcats of the Navy - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0050500/

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 12, 2014)

Some damn good movies in that lot David!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 12, 2014)

Agreed, Wayne!

With that line up of movies running all day long, I didn't didn't get much done yesterday!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 13, 2014)

I wouldn't have either...

Wings of Eagles John Wayne


----------



## stan reid (Nov 13, 2014)

Psycho, which was a story supposedly inspired by the Ed Gein murders even though the movie had almost no resemblance to the actual case. It's a very good film but, in my opinion, it was the beginning of Hitchcock's decline.


----------



## stan reid (Nov 14, 2014)

Rear Window-It's Hitchcock in his prime and one of the best films ever. I saw it the first time in the theater in 1954.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2014)

Bit of English Premiership rugby...


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 14, 2014)

Watched a good documentary on the U.S. 10th Mountain Division. There was a little bit of special interest, since we had a close friend of the family that served in the 10th and would, on rare occasions, share some of (but not all) of his experiences of the brutal fighting he endured during the 10th's push up into Austria.

The Last Ridge Documentary


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2014)

Autumn International Rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 15, 2014)

Maleficent. Liked it. Wished A.J.P. spoke more.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2014)

NFL...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2014)

Ip Man Donnie Yen


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2014)

Final race of the F1 season from Abu Dhabi...


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 30, 2014)

Star Trek, "The Menagerie"...a classic episode!

"Star Trek" The Menagerie: Part I (TV Episode 1966) - IMDb

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2014)

Guardians of the Galaxy (2014) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 1, 2014)

Mockingjay part 1


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2014)

NFL...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 4, 2014)

Lone Survivor


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 6, 2014)

Couple of eps of The Professionals...an old show but still enjoy the boys from CI 5


----------



## evangilder (Dec 6, 2014)

Defiance with Daniel Craig. I had been passing it over on Amazon for a while, but watched it last night. It was very good.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yw6Rwum7zcU_


----------



## MacArther (Dec 6, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Lone Survivor



What did you think of it? I was part way through the prologue of the book and couldn't keep reading at the time because I kept getting choked up.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2014)

Couple of games of European Championship rugby...


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 7, 2014)

Star Trek: The Menagerie Part II

"Star Trek" The Menagerie: Part II (TV Episode 1966) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 7, 2014)

MacArther said:


> What did you think of it? I was part way through the prologue of the book and couldn't keep reading at the time because I kept getting choked up.



I did enjoy it.

Guardians of the Galaxy on Blu ray


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 7, 2014)

High road to China.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 7, 2014)

The Hobbit The desolation of Smaug. Loved it more than the first, but would have been pissed with the ending if the 3rd one wasn't coming out in a week.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2014)

Skyfall (2012) - IMDb


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 7, 2014)

Almost Famous


----------



## N4521U (Dec 7, 2014)

Dead Famous DNA.....
If it realy was Eva Brauns hair, she was Jewish by ancestry!!!!
He did have a secret collection of Jewish composers music he listened to regularly......


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 7, 2014)

THAT would be awesome!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2014)

Westham V Swansea Replay


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 8, 2014)

Guadalcanal Diary

Guadalcanal Diary (1943) - IMDb


----------



## Njaco (Dec 8, 2014)

Watched 2 films lately.

A Norwegian fantasy-thriller "Thale" - its pretty good!

A British film - "The Patrol". Not bad......


----------



## stan reid (Dec 8, 2014)

Free Fall - (2014) - not a great film but better than I expected given the mediocre reviews


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2014)

Ip Man 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 11, 2014)

Couldn't sleep so I was watching the classic Sahara and realized that the Germans are wearing WWI helmets...anyone else ever notice this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 11, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Couldn't sleep so I was watching the classic Sahara and realized that the Germans are wearing WWI helmets...anyone else ever notice this?


I had not but it makes sense since the Germans weren't going to start handing out front line equipment to a US production company for a movie made in 1942/43. 


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 11, 2014)

lol...sure, why not?

Several other countries had the "M35 stahlhelm", so Hollywood could have just made a few phonecalls, right? 

I knew about the P-51 that posed as von Schletow's Luftwaffe aircraft that attacked LuLuBelle (except for the closeups, where they reused a cockpit from several recent Hollywood productions)


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2014)

Maleficent...wasn't bad at all.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2014)

Some European Champions cup rugby...


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 13, 2014)

Naked Weapon Asian film with lots of blood and martial arts. Maggie Q starred.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2014)

More European Champions cup rugby...


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 13, 2014)

Globe Trekker marathon

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 13, 2014)

Love globe trekker!

Just finished Live, Die, Repeat. Liked it, but the end was a touch confusing.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 13, 2014)

It's on my local PBS station at the moment, you may want to check your local PBS affiliate station out there and see if it's playing...these are all the older episodes and they have the hosts sharing their thoughts about those journeys...it's pretty cool, actually.

Waiting to see Ian pulling off some of his shenanigans

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 14, 2014)

Zodiac with Jacky Chan. A piece of fluff, but fun.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 14, 2014)

Bones


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 14, 2014)

Kevin Bridges....


----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 14, 2014)

Hobbit 1 on the TV. Not that good as the Lord of the Rings, not at all.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 16, 2014)

Well, haven't been to see a movie in a theater since the release of Enemy at the Gates (yes, it's been that long"). Broke down last night and went to see Fury. Not too bad, but my question is was the F-bomb really used that much back in the WWII era? Just wondering, I really didn't think it was in common use back then.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 16, 2014)

yeah, the eff word has been around a long time, but they tended to keep that word (and many like them) out of the media and avoided using it in certain social settings until recent times (theater audiences gasped when Rhett Butler told Scarlett O'Hara that he didn't give a damn)

In combat, they used every obscene word under the sun, and then some...though I imagine that in the movie "Fury", the eff word was used a little more than usual, since it's become a pretty common expletive this day and age...


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 16, 2014)

The Hobbit: Battle of the five armies on Saturday night


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 16, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> yeah, the eff word has been around a long time, but they tended to keep that word (and many like them) out of the media and avoided using it in certain social settings until recent times (theater audiences gasped when Rhett Butler told Scarlett O'Hara that he didn't give a damn)
> 
> In combat, they used every obscene word under the sun, and then some...though I imagine that in the movie "Fury", the eff word was used a little more than usual, since it's become a pretty common expletive this day and age...



Just curious, I just never really knew if that specific expletive was in common use in that era. Today it is more noun/pronoun/verb/adverb/adjective or whatever else other than a cuss word. I think some of they guys I work with cannot complete a sentence without throwing a effinheimer or two in there


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 16, 2014)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Just curious, I just never really knew if that specific expletive was in common use in that era. Today it is more noun/pronoun/verb/adverb/adjective or whatever else other than a cuss word. I think some of they guys I work with cannot complete a sentence without throwing a effinheimer or two in there


I'm quilty of relying on the eff word to supplement my comments, mostly in stressful situations, though. 

The guys back in the 40's were a little more reserved in mixed company, so it wouldn't have been common to hear (except on the battlefield, etc) and the most common word otherwise was sh!t or crap (still pretty harsh language then)

To give you an idea, when I was a teenager, if I said the word sh!t in their presence, I'd get a scolding but if I said the eff-word, they did not approve and I ran the risk of getting into serious trouble.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2014)

The Maze Runner (2014) - IMDb


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 19, 2014)

The Hobbit: Battle of the Five Armies

Great epic battle scenes, but they probably could have cut shortened it by an hour...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 19, 2014)

Wayne's World 2

Always liked Wayne's World...and Wayne's World 2 had *Tia Carrere* in it (schwang!!)

Wayne's World 2 (1993) - IMDb

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2014)

English Premiership rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2014)

the Maze Runner, wasn't bad at all...


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 22, 2014)

Watching an episode from the original Dragnet TV series

Sgt. Friday sure was young in those days...

Dragnet (TV Series 1951?1959) - IMDb


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2014)

Couple of episodes of Prison Break (TV Series 2005?2009) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2014)

The Last Castle Robert redford and James Gandolfini


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2014)

Flight (2012) - IMDb


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 26, 2014)

"Doctor Who" Last Christmas (TV Episode 2014) - IMDb


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 26, 2014)

Clara is fabulous and it was good to see River Song again.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2014)

English Premiership rugby...


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 27, 2014)

Unbroken


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 28, 2014)

Korean movie Shadowless Sword with subs and two of my favorite Korean female actresses. Swords and martial arts.


----------



## rochie (Dec 28, 2014)

Seen a few last few days.
Noah, Dawn of the planet of the apes and Godzilla.

Noah was a bit strange but all were pretty good !


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 29, 2014)

In preparation for The Hobbit the Battle of Five Armies, which i saw today...

Also revisited An unexpected Journey and The Desolation of Smaug extended editions the past 2 nights...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 29, 2014)

Unbroken - great flick, aerial scenes were very good if just a little exaggerated for Hollyweird.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 29, 2014)

"Just a little" would be refreshing. Usually way overdone.

Saw "Interstellar" last week - enjoyed it but not a very tight script.
Saw "Imitation Game" last night - quite good.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2014)

Doctor Who Christmas Special.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2015)

Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy (2004) - IMDb


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 1, 2015)

The troll hunter.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 1, 2015)

Man of Steel. Liked it very much, but maybe a little too much building destruction.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 2, 2015)

Colditz. I got it for $1 at Dollar Tree and didn;t expect much. I was pleasantly surprised. I didn't realize Damian Lewis was English after seeing him in Band of Brothers. The I heard the full English accent in Colditz and thought "Wait a minute...".


----------



## A4K (Jan 2, 2015)

The Hobbit: Battle of the Five Armies. Great film.

Planning to see Unbroken soon.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 2, 2015)

Just got back from taking the kids to see Night At The Museum 3. Sad to see Robin Williams and even Micky Rooney in their last roles.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2015)

Game of Premiership rugby…


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 2, 2015)

Beverly Hills cop. Always good for a laugh.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2015)

More premiership rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 4, 2015)

Just watched Gravity. Was on the edge of my seat the whole time.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 4, 2015)

Saw the Philadelphia Experiment for the first time today. I had always wanted to see it when it first came out and just never got the opportunity.

Well, I should have waited a little longer. It was just a total waste of my afternoon...

The Philadelphia Experiment (1984) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2015)

The Fifth Element Bruce Willis


----------



## evangilder (Jan 4, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Saw the Philadelphia Experiment for the first time today. I had always wanted to see it when it first came out and just never got the opportunity.
> 
> Well, I should have waited a little longer. It was just a total waste of my afternoon...
> 
> The Philadelphia Experiment (1984) - IMDb



Yeah, it was a disappointment, but hey, there is a scene in there where he is driving through Santa Paula. Always something to see a shot in a movie that you have been to.


I saw Unbroken yesterday. I thought it was pretty good. The book fills in a lot of holes that were left out. It is hard to capture an entire book in 2.5 hours.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 4, 2015)

Taken 2.


----------



## stan reid (Jan 4, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Just watched Gravity. Was on the edge of my seat the whole time.



I agree plus Sandra Bullock looks good in her skivvies.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 4, 2015)

Word!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2015)

NFL...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 4, 2015)

stan reid said:


> I agree plus Sandra Bullock looks good in her skivvies.




You sir, get bacon!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 5, 2015)

White Tiger


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2015)

Hell on Wheels season 4 eps 1-3


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2015)

English Premiership rugby...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 11, 2015)

Four Die Hard movies..
Had to wash them down with Pulp Fiction...


----------



## stan reid (Jan 11, 2015)

The Black Camel (1931). It's the first Charlie Chan feature film where the detective is the lead character throughout the picture. Warner Oland (the best Chan ever) stars. Also turning in a fine performance are Bela Lugosi and a very young Robert Young in his first credited film role.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 11, 2015)

The next three days.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 11, 2015)

the book thief. its set in germany at the beginning of the war and tells of a family that takes in a young girl to keep her out of the camps. extremely well written, directed, and acted...highly suggest it.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2015)

More Premiership rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2015)

Australia V Oman in the Asian Cup Soccer.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2015)

balance of hell on Wheels season 4 over the past week.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 19, 2015)

PBR Bull Riding from MSG


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2015)

NFL Championship Sunday...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2015)

Ripper street season 3 eps 1 and 2


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2015)

Australia V China Asian Cup Soccer..


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2015)

European Championship Rugby...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 25, 2015)

American Sniper ..... very well done, deeply disturbing about PTSD effects in our society.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 25, 2015)

The Wolverine - plot was confusing, fight scenes were filmed badly but the after credit short almost redeemed it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2015)

FA Cup Westham V Bristol City


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2015)

Winter X Games...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2015)

Taken 3


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 26, 2015)

watched the permier of the new tv series 12 monkeys on sci fi channel. was good enough i will watch for a few episodes. Americans season premier is this wed...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2015)

Australia V United Arab Emirates Semi Final, Asian Cup Soccer.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 27, 2015)

American Sniper...Wish I could say I loved it


----------



## stan reid (Jan 28, 2015)

_The King's Speech_ - Outstanding!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 28, 2015)

Olympus has fallen. Remove brain and enjoy the awesome gratuitous violence!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Olympus has fallen. Remove brain and enjoy the awesome gratuitous violence!



 

Asian Cup Final Australia V South Korea


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 31, 2015)

The Imitation Game: Enigma .... very well done


----------



## stan reid (Jan 31, 2015)

The colorized version of _20 Million Miles to Earth_ (1957) which is a very good film. This modern colorization is roughly equivalent to the SuperCinecolor of the 1950s so they only have to advance one more step and we won't be able to tell colorized films from 3-color Technicolor. Colorization got a bad name with the mediocre attempts in the 1980s which were, it quality, more like the old two-strip color process of the 1920s.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 2, 2015)

Gravity....wasn't bad...


----------



## P15 (Feb 2, 2015)

La Grande Vadrouille (en: Don't Look Now... We're Being Shot At!), for the 9th time, sunday with my family. And still laughing while watching it.
Actually, I'm proud to say that I own it in videotape format, not colored.
How a great time when you put the stuff in the machine, and it's doing lots of crik, crunk, and sounding like it will explode in the few seconds next! Then, so amazing when the low definition and black and white images are displayed on your full HD screen home cinema. 

About family movies, have you seen Intochables (en: The Intouchables)? This one is about to replace La Grande Vadrouille during the long sundays.
More generally, what's about french movies?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2015)

The Superbowl...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 2, 2015)

Unbroken. Really liked the flying scenes.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2015)

3 Days to Kill Kevin Costner movie.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2015)

Opening match of the 6 Nations...


----------



## stan reid (Feb 6, 2015)

The Case of Charles Bravo-a rendition of the true unsolved murder by poison of Charles Bravo in 1876 England. His well-to-do bride, Florence, was the #1 suspect (her first husband had also died under mysterious circumstances) but there were others and she was never charged. Another theory is that Bravo was actually trying to murder his wife and accidentally ingested the antimony himself when he got it mixed up with his Epson salts. At any rate, Florence Bravo died two years later, at age 28, from excessive drinking.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 6, 2015)

Fury - I liked it though I did not understand why they didn't just throw the grenades out the bottom hatch.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 7, 2015)

Fast forwarded through THE BLACK SWAN. What the what? Didn't get it.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2015)

Birdman (2014) - IMDb


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 8, 2015)

American Sniper. Great movie!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 8, 2015)

The Great Race and now, Moonraker!


----------



## imalko (Feb 8, 2015)

Iron Man


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2015)

Latest episode of the new series of Top Gear...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 8, 2015)

jupiter ascending (3D)...got free tickets. i am glad i didnt pay to see it...mila kunis is good looking, and some of the special effects are cool but wait for it to come out on ppv or free.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2015)

The Theory of Everything (2014) - IMDb

Excellent.


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 10, 2015)

Bombardier. WWII propaganda including the Norden bombsite mythology.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2015)

Young detective Dee Rise of the Sea Dragon wasn't bad actually


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 14, 2015)

Seen it before, but always a good one to watch: BAT21

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 14, 2015)

Logan's run.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2015)

2 games of 6 Nations Rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 14, 2015)

I think Logan's Run is due for a reboot


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2015)

American Sniper.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2015)

More 6 Nations rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2015)

first 4 eps of Broadchurch with David Tennant.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2015)

Taken 3 (2014) - IMDb


----------



## Airframes (Feb 18, 2015)

'The Aviator' on DVD. Better than I thought it would be.


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 19, 2015)

"Eternal Zero" with Russian subtitle.
There could be English subtitle too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2015)

Eternal Zero is a good movie, I will watch it again....I have English subtitles...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 19, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Eternal Zero is a good movie, I will watch it again....I have English subtitles...



Oh, do you?
The last scene from 2:15:25 is very symbolic...


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 19, 2015)

Malta Story

Malta Story (1953) - IMDb


----------



## stan reid (Feb 20, 2015)

Copycat (1995) Not so good-serial killer fluff. I don't know if it was the lenses they used or what but it had the look of a TV movie. Harry Connick Jr. should stick with singing also.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2015)

Pride (2014) - IMDb


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 20, 2015)

Just watched Avengers for the umpteenth time. Love that movie!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 20, 2015)

"Puny God!" 
Best part of the movie!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2015)

Couple of games of Super Rugby...


----------



## imalko (Feb 22, 2015)

Man of Steel


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2015)

The Eagles "History of the Eagles" tour at Rod Laver Arena in Melbourne.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2015)

Latest episode of the new series of Top Gear...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2015)

Kingsman The Secret Service


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2015)

English Premiership rugby...


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 27, 2015)

An old Angela Mao martial arts movie, Hapkido (a Korean martial art)


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2015)

Jupiter Ascending


----------



## Graeme (Feb 28, 2015)

I watched this the other night - well I tried to. The DVD had a couple of bad scratches and I lost maybe ten minutes of the film, so I've no idea why he shot his bodyguard or what happened at the barber shop cause the film ended with him wearing a terrible looking haircut?

Doesn't matter really - never understood much of the film.


----------



## N4521U (Feb 28, 2015)

Battleship................... what an exciting movie............... right!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 28, 2015)

See the problem is you watched Battleship with your brain still in your head.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2015)

6 Nations and Super XV Rugby...


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 28, 2015)

Fury OK, not great. CG effects average,


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 1, 2015)

Watched MeTV's usual programming all day, with the exception that they were episodes with Leonard Nimoy appearing.

I had no idea that he appeared in such TV series as: Rawhide, Bonanza, The Rebel, Dragnet, Perry Mason. Leonard Nimoy - IMDb

So I checked his bio at IMDb and was really surprised at just how many different shows he was in. Also noticed that the command crew of the Enterprise all appeared in the same shows (not at the same time, though) prior to the Star Trek series.

Right now, they have an episode of Star Trek on that centers on Spock instead of a regularly scheduled episode.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 1, 2015)

Das Boot - A classic!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 1, 2015)

AFL NAB Cup Crows V Nth Melbourne...


----------



## tomo pauk (Mar 1, 2015)

Watched the 'Mad Max 2', a.k.a. 'Road Warrior' yesterday. 1st time watched it in the 80s in my small town's small cinema, and then several times. Great movie, they don't make many more of same quality nowadays.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2015)

More 6 Nations rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2015)

Started The Following Season 2....3 down...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 4, 2015)

More The Following eps 4,5 and 6...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2015)

Fury (2014) - IMDb

Meh, was a bit rubbish really...


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 5, 2015)

Australia V Afghanistan - Cricket World Cup


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 5, 2015)

Wildcat said:


> Australia V Afghanistan - Cricket World Cup



Severly one sided wasn't it?


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 5, 2015)

Saw Submarine X-1, based loosely on the British attempts at minisub warfare against the Tirpitz.

I was surprised to see the appearance of a Bf110 and have checked several sources to see if this was stock (color) WWII footage or if this was a modified twin for this movie, but haven't found any references yet.

Submarine X-1 (1969) - IMDb


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 5, 2015)

Interesting story that


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 6, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Saw Submarine X-1, based loosely on the British attempts at minisub warfare against the Tirpitz.
> 
> I was surprised to see the appearance of a Bf110 and have checked several sources to see if this was stock (color) WWII footage or if this was a modified twin for this movie, but haven't found any references yet.
> 
> Submarine X-1 (1969) - IMDb



I always thought it was a flying model?


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2015)

More of the Following...


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 6, 2015)

Wildcat said:


> I always thought it was a flying model?


I thought about that, but it sure seems to have the right motion and perspective in relationship to ground objects/terrain.

Nearly all movies that use models (especially before the 80's) are fairly obvious...

All of my searches have come up with nothing. Event the Internet Movie Planes Database (IMPDb) comes up with nothing:
Category:Messerschmitt Bf 110 - The Internet Movie Plane Database


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 6, 2015)

Breakfast at Tiffanys, Time Team and now Weapon Masters...


----------



## stan reid (Mar 6, 2015)

Batman Forever (1995) - I saw this for the first time last night and was very impressed with Val Kilmer as Batman. He might even be the best Batman or at least a rival with Christian Bale. Kilmer passed up a chance to portray Batman in a second film in order to play the title role in The Saint. I wonder if he regrets that decision. The movie itself is decent but doesn't particularly stand out among other Batman movies. My major complaint about the film is their version of the Batmobile which looks like a turd on wheels.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 7, 2015)

Godzilla from '14....

Edit: What a useless piece of....this is time that I'll never, _ever_, will get back....this one will go in the same bin as Pearl Harbor...
Edit 2: If and that's a _big bl**dy if_, they broke even on this.....thing, it's more than they deserve...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2015)

War of the Arrows


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2015)

Bit of Premiership and Super 15 Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 8, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> Godzilla from '14....
> 
> Edit: What a useless piece of....this is time that I'll never, _ever_, will get back....this one will go in the same bin as Pearl Harbor...
> Edit 2: If and that's a _big bl**dy if_, they broke even on this.....thing, it's more than they deserve...



Made over 3 times it's budget.....

Now steady yourself ....there will be another....


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 8, 2015)

Cricket World Cup - Australia V Sri Lanka.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2015)

Latest episode of the new series of Top Gear...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2015)

Exodus Gods and Kings


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 10, 2015)

Today, one of the local staions showed some fiction classics (could be considered Steampunk genre nowdays)

At the Earth's Core At the Earth's Core (1976) - IMDb

The Land that Time Forgot The Land That Time Forgot (1975) - IMDb

Journey to the Center of the Earth Journey to the Center of the Earth (1959) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2015)

A League Soccer our local Adelaide united V Central Coast


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 12, 2015)

Top Gear.....Clarkson??????


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2015)

The 100 season 2 eps...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2015)

6 Nations rugby...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 15, 2015)

Red Army ... a feature length documentary on Soviet Hockey in its Glory Days .... _highly_ recommended. Limited distribution unfortunately.

Great trailer:

RED ARMY


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2015)

More season 2 The 100...


----------



## stan reid (Mar 15, 2015)

Twilight Zone, _Long Distance Call _ program. The story is ok I suppose but it's one of those "flat" looking episodes that was shot on video tape to save money; then it was kinescoped for preservation reasons which made it look even worse.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2015)

The Imitation Game (2014) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2015)

Haven't seen that one yet Hugh, what did you think of it?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2015)

Thought it was really good, thoroughly enjoyed it. Got the book behind it to read as well...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2015)

Cheers mate thanks!

finished The 100 season 2


----------



## stan reid (Mar 18, 2015)

American Psycho(2000)- Thought of as a slasher film by some and IMDb calls it a crime drama but it's actually a black comedy and quite a good one.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 20, 2015)

Defenders of the Sky on H2, 

Jules Hudson discovers the hidden stories of the airfields that saved Britain and her wartime Allies, 
starting with the crucial contribution made by Biggin Hill....(1 of 10)

Wasn't too bad...


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 20, 2015)

I saw Fury recently, I was more impressed than I was led to believe how bad it could be - it make Battleship/Harbor seem like the toilet roll they scribbled their 1st ideas on.. then again I'm not much of an Afleck fan unless a Mr.Smith is involved with him.

I see it as a a modern (more graphic grittier) version of Memphis Belle in a Tank; and in though in ways, less historical of a missions, as the Belle was was, but imho closer to history in its generalisations to ethoses, morals, stresses and strains of a combat group dynamics etc, overall historical detailings too. 

It was nice that what effects they did use were largely minimalistic or relegated to shooting ( dirt explosion overlays and smokes etc),


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2015)

Iceman


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2015)

6 Nations, Super Saturday...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2015)

Kung Fu Jungle Donnie Yen


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 26, 2015)

Those Magnificent Men in thier Flying Machines

Those Magnificent Men in Their Flying Machines or How I Flew from London to Paris in 25 hours 11 minutes (1965) - IMDb


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 26, 2015)

razor1uk said:


> I saw Fury recently, I was more impressed than I was led to believe how bad it could be - it make Battleship/Harbor seem like the toilet roll they scribbled their 1st ideas on.. then again I'm not much of an Afleck fan unless a Mr.Smith is involved with him.
> 
> I see it as a a modern (more graphic grittier) version of Memphis Belle in a Tank; and in though in ways, less historical of a missions, as the Belle was was, but imho closer to history in its generalisations to ethoses, morals, stresses and strains of a combat group dynamics etc, overall historical detailings too.
> 
> It was nice that what effects they did use were largely minimalistic or relegated to shooting ( dirt explosion overlays and smokes etc),



I think you mean Brad Pitt...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2015)

Premiership rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2015)

Dragon Blade 

Chinese movie with Jackie Chan John Cusack and Adrian Brody


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 28, 2015)

Sabotage followed by The hidden.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 28, 2015)

Something about Augustus Pugin....boy, he kept busy!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2015)

More premiership rugby, some Super rugby and the F1 qualifying...


----------



## imalko (Mar 28, 2015)

Stalingrad 
Stalingrad (2013) - IMDb


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2015)

Unbroken

Great movie! Amazing what he went through.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2015)

Unbroken

Great movie! Amazing what he went through.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2015)

local A-League soccer Adelaide 1 Newcastle jets 0


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 30, 2015)

Fireball 500

Classic 1960's movie with great NASCAR stock footage and classic custom cars galore

Fireball 500 (1966) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2015)

Galaxy Quest


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2015)

Second half of season 5...The Walking dead eps 9 and 10


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2015)

European Challenge Cup Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2015)

more Walking daed eps 11 and 12...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2015)

European Champions Cup rugby...


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 5, 2015)

Skyfall. Goodbye Judy.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2015)

More European Champions Cup Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2015)

The Water Diviner. wasnt bad actually...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2015)

Couple of episodes of Brooklyn Nine-Nine (TV Series 2013? ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2015)

2 more eps of the Walking dead...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 8, 2015)

Last 2 eps of Walking dead Season 5....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2015)

Caught up to date on Brooklyn Nine-Nine (TV Series 2013? ) - IMDb...


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 12, 2015)

Old School Sci-Fi!!

This Island Earth

This Island Earth (1955) - IMDb

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 12, 2015)

Ghostrider.....just being lazy!


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 12, 2015)

Grand Prix 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dU_xkM7TZR0_


----------



## stan reid (Apr 12, 2015)

fastmongrel said:


> Grand Prix
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dU_xkM7TZR0_




I saw that one at a big screen theater when it first came out. Ah, the wonderful days when the engines were normally aspirated and, many of them, more than 8 cylinders.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2015)

Bit of F1, bit of Premiership rugby and some of the Masters...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2015)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2015)

First episode of the new series of Game of Thrones (TV Series 2011? ) - IMDb!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2015)

YEAH...Game of thrones too...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2015)

NCIS


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2015)

Bit of the cricket England vs West Indies...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2015)

My other NCIS fix...Los Angeles and New Orleans.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2015)

Furious Seven (2015) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2015)

Black Sails good show!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2015)

Latest episode of Game of Thrones (TV Series 2011? ) - IMDb!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2015)

Oh yeah Hugh....me too!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 22, 2015)

Justified, series finale


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2015)

haven't watched that yet...understand its not bad...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2015)

Varsity Rugby - Swansea vs Cardiff, the biggest game of the year...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2015)

Avengers Age of Ultron.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2015)

The least of the evils on the picture box.....America Unearthed.. I can't stop giggling....honestly, Discovery, H2 and National Geographic programs are getting bad!

I kept waiting for the....







I think that whatshisname, have been watching too many Indiana Jones movies!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 25, 2015)

I like those shows for a few reasons...they do try and figure out some pretty weird mysteries and the other reason is that they show those awesome places in pretty good detail.

I will say that some of the explanations they come up with, are off the wall


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> I like those shows for a few reasons...they do try and figure out some pretty weird mysteries and the other reason is that they show those awesome places in pretty good detail.
> 
> I will say that some of the explanations they come up with, are off the wall



No, no, nooo.......if the wall could speak, they'd be like..._"we've got nothing man!"_


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2015)

Last day of the Test Match between England and the West Indies...



Wayne Little said:


> Avengers Age of Ultron.



Need to see it at some point.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 25, 2015)

Same here!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2015)

Captain America The Winter Soldier.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2015)

Game of Thrones episode 3


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Game of Thrones episode 3



Same!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2015)

NCIS !


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2015)

Challenge Cup Rugby final...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2015)

Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith....


----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2015)

Game of Thrones episode 4!


----------



## Njaco (May 4, 2015)

"Noah". 

What a load of crap. A waste of some great talent. "Lord of the Rings" meets the Bible.


----------



## rochie (May 4, 2015)

Star wars day on sky movies.

These aren't the droids your looking for !


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Game of Thrones episode 4!



Same!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 4, 2015)

I just finished Pacific, and now finally watching Band Of Brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 4, 2015)

Bought a blu-ray of the classic movie "The Sting".

Watched it last night. As good now as it was 40 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2015)

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2015)

NCIS


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2015)

The Wedding Ringer (2015) - IMDb


----------



## Lucky13 (May 8, 2015)

Car SOS... (Nissan Skyline)


----------



## SANCER (May 8, 2015)

Poking my nose in this thread ... this past Monday we saw *"Fast Furious 7"* ... and as Magy (my wife) has not seen the series, already saw the 1, we have seen the 2 ... so shall be successively


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2015)

Premiership rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2015)

Interstellar didn't mind it


----------



## Lucky13 (May 9, 2015)

NCIS...


----------



## Wildcat (May 9, 2015)

"The sting" and a couple of episodes of "Tour of duty".


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2015)

F1 Qualifying from Spain...


----------



## GrauGeist (May 9, 2015)

Vintage 1959 TV episode of "One Step Beyond" and it happened to be about an unexplained mystery that occurred during WWI

"Alcoa Presents: One Step Beyond" The Vision (TV Episode 1959) - IMDb


----------



## at6 (May 10, 2015)

Letters from Iwo Jima. Was well written and directed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 10, 2015)

at6 said:


> Letters from Iwo Jima. Was well written and directed.


That is the companion movie to "Flags of our Fathers"...both were shot on the same location at the same time...both are highly recommended.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2015)

F1 Grand Prix from Barcelona...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 11, 2015)

AFL footy didn't like the outcome though....


----------



## rochie (May 11, 2015)

A new series, the Vietnam War

Some incredible footage


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2015)

Latest episode of Game of Thrones (TV Series 2011? ) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (May 12, 2015)

I'm with Hugh... GOT episode 5


----------



## rochie (May 12, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> I'm with Hugh... GOT episode 5



Watching it tonight after work !


----------



## Wayne Little (May 13, 2015)

NCIS, NCIS Los Angeles, NCIS New Orleans


----------



## Old Wizard (May 15, 2015)

The Tunnel. Sci-Fi about a tunnel from the UK to the US. Imagine crossing the Atlantic in a Gyroplane.


----------



## razor1uk (May 15, 2015)

Watch the short anime series (13 episodes) called 'Flag' 
I liked its multiple point documentary style as well done whole, - I'd say it is PGR-12/PG14, story revolves around a Civil War, the attempted measures to end it, and the persons caught up in it - there's isn't any blood in it percé, but some occasional gun camera scenes in the series do dipict Very Heavy MG fire being used on armed targets, and soldiers using weapons, more a humane and a journalistical political/military take on things.
I'd recommend it as it is quite well done with none of the 'disney' or 'kids anime' style to it, think it of a 13 episode (single) series in the style/ethos mix akin to Blood Diamond, Redacted Space; Above and Beyond.


----------



## Gnomey (May 16, 2015)

Premiership rubgy...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2015)

Game of thrones earlier in the week, now the Following Season 3 eps 1-3


----------



## rochie (May 21, 2015)

Same here but I am further along with the following


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 21, 2015)

Fury Road


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2015)

Focus (2015) - IMDb


----------



## Wildcat (May 22, 2015)

Finished the last episode of season one of Tour of duty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stan reid (May 22, 2015)

Deep Red (1975) - A giallo genre film where David Hemmings hunts a serial killer in Italy. It's actually pretty good.


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2015)

Premiership rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 24, 2015)

another half dozen eps of the Following the past few nights.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 24, 2015)

Have the Indy 500 on TV right now


----------



## stan reid (May 24, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Have the Indy 500 on TV right now



Just saw it-congrats to JPM.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 24, 2015)

stan reid said:


> Just saw it-congrats to JPM.


Yes indeed...from 30th to 1st and an epic battle for the lead during the last 5 laps...a victory well earned!


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2015)

Bit of the F1, European Champions Cup rugby and the Indy 500...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 25, 2015)

Game of thrones fix....episode 7


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2015)

Latest episode of Game of Thrones (TV Series 2011? ) - IMDb!!


----------



## razor1uk (May 26, 2015)

Recently watched...
*On Any Sunday*; the 1971 US film about motorcycling with Steve McQueen other late60's/early 70's racers in it - enjoyed it very much, even if it had a few tractors/hogs in it.

*Horozon, Flight 587*; what happened to the Airbus A310 that crashed 2 months after the 9-11 attack.

*Tutankhamun's Fireball*; The analysis re-discovery of textilitic green glass from the Egyptian Great Sand Sea, that was used in some of Tutankhamun(/Tutankhahten)-'s jewellry.

*The Tale of Britains 2 King Arthurs, Alan Wilson Baram Blackett*; An eye opening re-look at histories that were 'thrown away' after Darwin the start of 'centralisating' UK eductation follwing the Hanoverian take over the UK's Royal line, inventing the 'Celts' to replace and bury what was once traditional learned history.

*SOFEX*; Vice Doc' about the armaments industries yearly expo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 27, 2015)

Human Centipede III. A really gross and some might say ing movie. For details, you will have to see it for your selves. After careful thought, it might be the way to deal with captured ISIS/ISIL members and their supporters.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2015)

NCAA Lacrosse final Denver V Maryland


----------



## razor1uk (May 28, 2015)

at6 said:


> Human Centipede III...


(This has a better and shorter version of the centipied around 1:19 after Leatherface slaps his lower intenstines/belly..)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qx1mboWYn0c_
To be fair, that is a very well done generic English accent being sung in it

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2015)

Ex Machina (2015) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2015)

Snowpiercer


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2015)

Premiership and Pro12 Rugby finals...


----------



## Wildcat (May 30, 2015)

Real Genius - bit of fun 80's cheese!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 30, 2015)

Gnomey said:


> Ex Machina (2015) - IMDb


Very interesting movie. Saw it too.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2015)

John Wick.


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2015)

England vs Barbarians Rugby...


----------



## syscom3 (May 31, 2015)

Saw the new version of the Poltergeist. Took my daughter and two of her friends. Saw them put the hoods of their jackets over their faces in the scary parts, LOL!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 31, 2015)

Gnomey said:


> England vs Barbarians Rugby...


 What, England was playing against Germany?


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 1, 2015)

Chinese movie-White Haired Witch. Not bad.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2015)

Game of Thrones episode 8 building to a big climax.....i hope!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2015)

Latest episode of Game of Thrones!! Certainly heating up.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 2, 2015)

Since I have been making some DVDs, I was able to get "Oblivion" with Tom Cruise.

Actually a nice Sci-Fi movie. Enjoyed it. Kinda Ray Bradbury like with some very good film-making. The CGI could have been a bit better but it will pass. But I would recommend this to those sci-fi masters among us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 2, 2015)

King Rat King Rat (1965) IMDb

The Enemy Below The Enemy Below (1957) IMDb

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 3, 2015)

The Hunters. Sabers in Korea c/w F-84Fs as Migs. Not a great movie.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2015)

Enemy Below is one i watch any time it's playing...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 4, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Enemy Below is one i watch any time it's playing...


Same here, Wayne!

It seems to be one of those little-known submarine movies that is actually great for it's action and accuracy.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2015)

Started Dexter Season 8...finally...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2015)

F1 Qualifying from Canada...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2015)

4 episodes done for Dexter....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2015)

F1 from Canada...


----------



## stan reid (Jun 7, 2015)

Gnomey said:


> F1 from Canada...



Me too. When's the last time the team that won the first race didn't win the championship? Sort of makes me wonder why they run the rest of the season.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 8, 2015)

Strategic Air Command Strategic Air Command - 1955 (IMDb)

I know I've posted this before, but this is a great movie and contains serious B-36 p0rn along with great scenes of other era aircraft!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2015)

Latest episode of Game of Thrones!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2015)

me too.....


----------



## rochie (Jun 9, 2015)

First two Hobbit films, Game of Thrones tonight after work !


----------



## stan reid (Jun 9, 2015)

The Demon (1979)- A maniacal killer haunts an English suburb. Some of the actors look vaguely familiar but the only one I know for sure is that "king of public domain" Cameron Mitchell. A decent example of an early slasher film.


----------



## razor1uk (Jun 9, 2015)

Recent Doc's I've watched...
*Mycenaeans; The Civilization Of Heroes,
The Forgotten Civilizations of Anatolia,
Ancient Cities Bordering On Latium,
Retracing The Tracks Of Hannibal,
The Roots of War; Bloody Bosnia,
Building the Russian Empire,
The Dome; A Secret of WW2,
Wings of the Luftwaffe; Ar.234 Blitz,
Wings of the Luftwaffe; Bf.110 Destroyer,
Madness In The Desert Paris To Dakar,*

Recent Anime's I've watched...
*Girls und Panzer - Akiyama Yukaris Tank Corner* episodes 01 to 05,
*Upotte!!* episodes 01 to 11,
*Gasaraki* episodes 01 to 06 (so far out of 25),
*Ghost in the Shell: Arise* 01 to 04 (OVA's - the episodic versions are each OVA split into 2 episodes - the 5th OVA/9th 10th episodes will be coming at some point in the future) 
Prequels the previous movies and series of Masamune Shirow's GitS; explains where how Major Kusanagi ended up with Section 9 along with the rest of the team - roughly 95% shared backstory compatibility with all before it - WARNING it is not as intense or as crime-physcological-thriller as the earlier GitS, I think this a 'filler' until Shirow-san the GitS team comes up with something new - well recently he has worked a lot on Appleseed developments, so perhaps its GitS's time again...

*And then there is this at 108 years old (although you can also say it's 111 years old), and currently mid way through this years event...*

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BchapH4vzq8_
*And the Lincolnshires Guy 'Mutton Chops' Martin going at it from last year...*

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmNXCJt7K3Q_
..*and if you think it looks tight for bikes, you won't want to watch this one*

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7gmbQ8KxM4_


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2015)

Completed Dexter Season 8


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 12, 2015)

Great documentary on the D-Day landings.

Contains some new discoveries like the nearly 30 duplex-drive (amphibeous) Sherman tanks that sank immediately as they rolled off the transports - which still contain their crewmen...

NOVA | D-Day's Sunken Secrets


----------



## at6 (Jun 12, 2015)

A really strange movie. "BED SITTING ROOM".


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2015)

wanted something to watch with some fiery action....

71 Into the Fire this is a great Korean war movie.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 12, 2015)

Was flipping through the channels this morning and came across a war movie. It showed, what I assumed to be U.S. soldiers in Vietnam (haircuts, using plastic spoons, their uniforms, they way they talked and the M41 Walker tanks) and then, a Japanese soldier jumps out and the ketchup starts flowing!

What a crap of a movie. It looks almost like a made-for-TV movie...perhaps done by the producers of the last season of M*A*S*H or a maybe they didn't have enough of a budget. Periodically, this soldier has a flash back of his "girl", but it looks more like a "flash-forward", since she looks like she's straight out of the mid-sixties.

There is just so much wrong in this movie besides mentioned above: Moonie aircraft supposed to be Japanese fighters, bayonettes on M1 .30 carbines, excessive usage of old stock footage from military archives?

And I could go on, but I won't...right now, I have to change the channel.

Red Beach (1967) - IMDb


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 12, 2015)

A old Richard Dix epic, Ace of Aces. WWI air story with all the usual clichés.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2015)

Get Hard (2015) - IMDb


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 12, 2015)

Dumb and dumber to.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 13, 2015)

Top 10 Biggest Beasts Ever....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 14, 2015)

actually I watched some of that same show today Jan.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> actually I watched some of that same show today Jan.



Kinda made one feel.....tiny and insignificant!


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 14, 2015)

saw the new Jurassic Park movie last night. Fantastic! I think it was even better than the first one.


----------



## imalko (Jun 14, 2015)

Stargate


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2015)

I liked Jurrasic World too....lot of others too apparently up to 500 mil at the box office already!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2015)

Season finale of Game Thrones!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 15, 2015)

They've had some vintage TV shows for kids on a local channel lately, like Black Beauty, Flipper, Rin Tin Tin and Lassie.

Well, there's also a show I have never heard of, most likely because it's from Australia:
Skippy the Bush Kangaroo.

Kind of cool, actually.

Skippy (1967-1970) IMDb


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2015)

Watched a couple on the plane...

American Sniper (2014) - IMDb

Kingsman: The Secret Service (2014) - IMDb

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2015)

A good pair Hugh!

final Ep of Game of thrones, another top finish....boy is the sh!t gonna hit the fan next season....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2015)

Another one from the second leg...

Unbroken (2014) - IMDb


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 18, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> They've had some vintage TV shows for kids on a local channel lately, like Black Beauty, Flipper, Rin Tin Tin and Lassie.
> 
> Well, there's also a show I have never heard of, most likely because it's from Australia:
> Skippy the Bush Kangaroo.
> ...



Skippy's an icon down here! Check out the "fast forward" parodies on youtube for a bit of a laugh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 18, 2015)

Just finished the 2nd season of Black Sails. DAMN that show is good!!! Can't wait for season 3 to start.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2015)

got a little while to wait Roland....but it should be good.

finally back to finishing Boardwalk Empire Season 4 eps 1-3.


----------



## SpicyJuan11 (Jun 19, 2015)

Finally got arounf to watching The Godfather (1972)


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2015)

Super Rugby Quarter Final...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2015)

more Boardwalk Empire 4-6


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2015)

Lord f the Rings Trilogy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2015)

Gnomey said:


> Lord f the Rings Trilogy...



Plenty of relaxation time!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2015)

finished Boardwalk Empire series, enjoyed it.


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 27, 2015)

Minions, yesterday


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2015)

Super Rugby Semi finals...


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 27, 2015)

Watched Duel again, Speilberg's first movie. You can sure see why he became such a great director. and by the way, I want a '56 Peterbuilt 281


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2015)

Star Trek Into Darkness (2013) - IMDb


----------



## at6 (Jun 28, 2015)

AD: The bible continues. Well written, superbly acted and a breath of fresh air considering the dung network tv offers up as entertainment. If we demanded quality, the gay dung beetles would have to find real jobs.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2015)

new Sci-fi show Dark Matter


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 29, 2015)

Dark Matter and Killjoys


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 30, 2015)

Jurassic World


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 30, 2015)

Defiance


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2015)

Miracle (2004) - IMDb


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2015)

Super Rugby Final...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 4, 2015)

Chappie. Interesting.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2015)

Jurassic World.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2015)

Guardians of the Galaxy (2014) - IMDb


----------



## CommanderBounds (Jul 8, 2015)

Hogans Heroes! I've finally finished all seasons and it's my favorite show. I still have yet to find anything better than it although there are some close ones.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2015)

The Avengers (2012) - IMDb


----------



## javlin (Jul 8, 2015)

"Banderlero" Jimmy Stewart,Dean Martin,Rachel Welch  and James(?) Kennedy


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2015)

Dogma (1999) - IMDb


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 9, 2015)

All Quiet on the Western Front- Lew Ayres. Great movie.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2015)

Fiji vs Maori All Blacks rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2015)

True Detective Season 2 first 2 episodes.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 15, 2015)

Ex Machina. Very intriguing and creepy.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2015)

True detective eps 3 and 4


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2015)

New Zealand vs Argentina in the Rugby Championship...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 18, 2015)

Skyfall


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 18, 2015)

Haven't seen it yet, but I'm looking forward to it


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oquZifON8Eg_


----------



## javlin (Jul 18, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> True detective eps 3 and 4



Woody Harrelson/Mathew McConaughey?That was an excellent series!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2015)

Australia vs South Africa in the Rugby Championship...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 24, 2015)

Vintage movie with Shirley Temple - Bright Eyes (1934) - IMDb

It is a nice movie from the story line's vantage point, but if you want to get your fill of vintage vehicles and aircraft, this is like Christmas morning!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2015)

The Railway Man (2013) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2015)

I enjoyed that one Hugh.

The Seventh Son, The Gunman on the flight home.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 5, 2015)

Just saw the classic "No Highway in the Sky" again. Really enjoy the old classics, especially when it's a movie that has Jimmy Stewert and Marlene Dietrich in it. No Highway in the Sky (1951) - IMDb

I've seen this movie many times, but for some reason, never realized that the aircraft used to transport Professor Honey to England was a Lancaster! (NX636 - Lancaster VII)


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2015)

Eps 5 and 6 of true detective season 2


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2015)

Rush (2013) - IMDb


----------



## stan reid (Aug 7, 2015)

Gnomey said:


> Rush (2013) - IMDb



A great story.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2015)

Dark Matter sci-fi show.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2015)

Bledisloe cup rugby - New Zealand vs Australia...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 9, 2015)

Tomorrowland, George Clooney


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2015)

The Imitation Game (2014) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2015)

Final 2 Episodes of true detective season 2.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2015)

X-Men: Days of Future Past (2014) - IMDb


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 13, 2015)

Oblivion. Not bad.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2015)

Run All Night (2015) - IMDb


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 14, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Final 2 Episodes of true detective season 2.



The first was awesome, how is the 2nd season?


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2015)

Bit of NFL preseason action...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> The first was awesome, how is the 2nd season?



Different but I enjoyed it...not sure if i like how the ending went...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2015)

Bit more NFL preseason action (watched the 9ers game whilst in SF as you do). Also caught some of the Giants Nationals MLB...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2015)

Dark matter and Defiance Sci-fy shows...


----------



## stan reid (Aug 18, 2015)

Unfriended (2014) - Unusual and interesting. For all but the last 2 *seconds* of the film, you are just looking at a computer screen so it's probably not for everyone but I liked it.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2015)

Invictus (2009) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2015)

The Fall season 1


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2015)

friday night Footy.. Port Adelaide V Hawthorn.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2015)

Bit of week 2 NFL preseason action...


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 23, 2015)

Mad Max Fury Road

I'm really torn with this movie. Lot's of stuff blowing up, lots of people being shot with arrows, decent special effects. It just didn't do it for me. Didn't need to see a one armed Charlize Theron or a pregnant woman getting run over. I don't know. It wasn't bad, but wasn't really great either. All the characters were good except Max. He was really dry. Mel Gibson was so much better.

5.5 out of 10


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2015)

Its a strange one that's for sure, the action was good but it was OTT in places and I never really connected with any of the characters.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2015)

Fear the Walking Dead...

I thought I saw Jan lurking in the shadows...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2015)

The Fall season 2


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2015)

Avengers: Age of Ultron (2015) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2015)

Westham V Liverpool with the right result!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 30, 2015)

Been a lot of Falklands on the picture box lately, so I've been watching that....was looking for a 1/48 FRS.1 Harrier thanks to that, but as the Airfix and Tamiya kits are old and have.....some issues shall we say, I've decided to wait for better things come, hence the GR MK. 7 investment...

Hard to believe that it's 33 years ago!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2015)

Starting falling Skies season 5 ep1


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2015)

Fear the Walking Dead ep 2


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 1, 2015)

Just watched an old Western, "Last of the Commanches" Last of the Comanches (1953) - IMDb

And just now realized it is basically the movie "Sahara" except it's cowboys and indians instead of allies and axis...


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 2, 2015)

"Showdown in little Tokyo" starring Dolph


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 2, 2015)

More Falling Skies eps2-4


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2015)

Australia vs England ODI cricket...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2015)

Hitman..first one not the latest one..


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 4, 2015)

Watching some Kojak right now, been a while.....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2015)

Ospreys vs Ulster in the Pro12 Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2015)

rest of Falling Skies final season.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 5, 2015)

Captain America 2. Not bad. Good CG.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2015)

International Rugby - England vs Ireland, Wales vs Italy Scotland vs France...


----------



## rochie (Sep 5, 2015)

About the young idea, the story of the Jam !

My favourite Band.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2015)

F1 grand prix from Monza...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2015)

Strike Back season 5 eps 1-3


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2015)

Minions (2015) - IMDb


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 7, 2015)

Wife decided it was time to show the kids "E.T. the extraterrestrial"...bad move. Two little kids sobbing their eyes out just before bed time. Fun.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 8, 2015)

Revisited a classic: Enemy Mine

Enemy Mine (1985) - IMDb

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2015)

I like that one too Dave!

Strike Back 4 and 5


----------



## stona (Sep 8, 2015)

The latest Mad Max movie, whatever it's called. Save yourself the bother as you can't get back the two hours of your life you'll waste watching this stinker. My excuse is that I was stuck on a transatlantic flight and had nothing better to do 
I've had more fun this morning watching the float planes take off and land in the rain!
Cheers
Steve (from a rather grey Vancouver)


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 8, 2015)

In my opinion, there were only two good "Mad Max" movies: Mad Max and Road Warrior.

The third movie "beyond Thunder dome" was a total waste of time.


----------



## stan reid (Sep 11, 2015)

The Beast From 20,000 Fathoms (1953) Being a Ray Harryhausen Film, I certainly expected more. Sometimes the monster looks like it was only animated at about 6 frames per second. Another problem, besides the mundane script, is the lead actress who looks very wooden and something of a cold fish. I can see why she never became a big star.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2015)

Bit of Pro12 rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 12, 2015)

Completed strike back season 5...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2015)

Couple of games of College Football in warming up for the NFL season...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2015)

Serenity.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 15, 2015)

Re-watched Patton. The tanks being of the wrong models were annoying.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 15, 2015)

Old Wizard said:


> Re-watched Patton. The tanks being of the wrong models were annoying.


Aside from all the postwar tanks (both sides), the L-19 Bird-dog is incorrect also (they didn't come along until 1950)


----------



## rochie (Sep 15, 2015)

To hell and back, story of Audie Murphy in which he played himself !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 15, 2015)

rochie said:


> To hell and back, story of Audie Murphy in which he played himself !



A sad ending for that hero.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 16, 2015)

Hell on Wheels. Season 5


----------



## rochie (Sep 16, 2015)

Old Wizard said:


> A sad ending for that hero.



yes i agree, i looked into his story after watching the movie, very sad


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 16, 2015)

Behind the green door....













1, 2, 3, 4, 5.....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2015)

The Gamechangers (TV Movie 2015) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 18, 2015)

AFL prelim Final Adelaide V Hawthorn


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2015)

First game of the Rugby World Cup - England vs Fiji!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 19, 2015)

While watching the old TV series "Crusade In Europe: memoirs of Gen. Eisenhower", they showed one of Eisenhower's personal transports, there in Italy: a B-17. 

Interestingly enough, this wasn't the C-108 as it was armed...so I am wondering if it were perhaps a RB-17B?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2015)

All 4 games from the Rugby World Cup...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2015)

Westham v Manchester City...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2015)

All today's games from the Rugby World Cup...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2015)

The [email protected] Executioner new series


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2015)

More Rugby World Cup...


----------



## stan reid (Sep 23, 2015)

Halloween-Watched it last night on BR and saw it first run at the theater in 1978. It's a very good film although I think I'm in a minority who actually likes Friday the 13th better. To me at least, Halloween seems to try just a little too hard-Friday the 13th didn't.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 24, 2015)

John Carpenter's "The Thing" at work during lunch. Sweet! R.J. Macready, Helicopter Pilot, US Outpost #31

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2015)

Predictably more Rugby World Cup...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> John Carpenter's "The Thing" at work during lunch. Sweet! R.J. Macready, Helicopter Pilot, US Outpost #31



Sweet..."Nobody trusts anybody anymore...."


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 25, 2015)

...oh and one more thing. I think it rips through your clothes when it takes you over. I found a pair of underwear in the trash with the name tag ripped off.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 25, 2015)

Two minute warning.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2015)

Latest episode of the new series of Dr. Who...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 27, 2015)

The Scorch Trials.

My wife and I had a personal screening.....we were the only ones in the cinema!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2015)

More Rugby World Cup...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2015)

NCIS


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 30, 2015)

The flying women movie Women in the Wind, airs in the early AM Saturday on Turner Classic Movie channel. A chance to see some vintage planes.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2015)

Latest episode of The Big Bang Theory...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 1, 2015)

Doctor Who

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 1, 2015)

Re-watched Tora Tora Tora last night. Great movie and believe the re-enactment was extremely well done. Even managed to humanise the Japanese participants.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2015)

Bit more Rugby World Cup...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2015)

weekly fix of more NCIS plus New Orleans Plus Los Angeles...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2015)

More Rugby World Cup...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2015)

AFL Grand Final West Coast V Hawthorn.


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 3, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> John Carpenter's "The Thing" at work during lunch. Sweet! R.J. Macready, Helicopter Pilot, US Outpost #31


You should read the original story/short novel Jim, Who Goes There? By John W Campbell Jr. Written in 1938. It's even better than the movie.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2015)

Even more Rugby World Cup...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 4, 2015)

The Avengers...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 5, 2015)

T Bolt said:


> You should read the original story/short novel Jim, Who Goes There? By John W Campbell Jr. Written in 1938. It's even better than the movie.



I will have to do that


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2015)

San Andreas


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2015)

Predictably some more of the Rugby World Cup...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 7, 2015)

Zero Dark Thirty


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 7, 2015)

Gnomey said:


> Predictably some more of the Rugby World Cup...



You only got one channel at home Hugh?


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 7, 2015)

Big Hero 6


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 7, 2015)

I liked big hero 6


----------



## stan reid (Oct 7, 2015)

Nightcrawler (2014) I love this film. It revolves around a freelance videographer (a stringer) named Lou, played by Jake Gyllenhaall, who races around LA shooting grizzly crime and accident scenes to sell to tabloid type TV news programs. He's basically a sociopath who will do anything to get his shot, including tampering with evidence, no matter if it puts lives of innocents at risk. Lou is also not above romancing a much older woman, who is a TV news director played by Rene Russo, to advance his career. In the end, she turns out to be almost as ruthless as he is.


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 8, 2015)

I've been watching the series Strike Back; love it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 8, 2015)

That old western _Shane...._


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 8, 2015)

A classic: Cross of Iron cross of Iron (1977) - IMDb

While the book is much better, this is a great movie and as always, plenty of mistakes. My favorite has to be the scene where the VVS is attacking the German lines and they're actually Corsairs!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2015)

More Rugby World Cup...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 9, 2015)

Black Mass - Hard to believe that was Johnny Depp


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 9, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> A classic: Cross of Iron cross of Iron (1977) - IMDb
> 
> While the book is much better, this is a great movie and as always, plenty of mistakes. My favorite has to be the scene where the VVS is attacking the German lines and they're actually Corsairs!


Yep, great movie. I love Peckinpah's slow-mo death scenes and explosions, great stuff!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2015)

Bit more Rugby World Cup...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 11, 2015)

Taking Chance. Taking Chance (TV Movie 2009) - IMDb
Not your typical Kevin Bacon film...


Wheels


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 11, 2015)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Taking Chance. Taking Chance (TV Movie 2009) - IMDb
> Not your typical Kevin Bacon film...
> Wheels



Man, that was a powerful movie.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2015)

More Rugby World Cup and some NFL...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> I liked big hero 6



it was good actually...

Jupiter Ascending


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 13, 2015)

NOVA - "First Air War"
Video: First Air War | Watch NOVA Online | PBS Video


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2015)

Doctor Who


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 13, 2015)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> NOVA - "First Air War"
> Video: First Air War | Watch NOVA Online | PBS Video
> 
> 
> Wheels



Thanks!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 13, 2015)

1492: Conquest of Paradise

Not only an excellent movie, but has a badass soundtrack, too.

1492: Conquest of Paradise (1992) - IMDb


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2015)

Latest episode of Doctor Who...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 13, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Thanks!


Glad you liked it. It wasn't quite what I expected but I did find it to be well worth the hour long viewing. 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2015)

NCIS triple play...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2015)

Latest episode of The Big Bang Theory...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 15, 2015)

Agents of SHIELD


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 15, 2015)

Gnomey said:


> Latest episode of The Big Bang Theory...


It's not as good as the first few seasons.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2015)

The Bastard Executioner


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2015)

First game of the English Premiership rugby season, a nice warm up for the World Cup Quarter Finals over the weekend...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2015)

terminator Genysis


----------



## fastmongrel (Oct 17, 2015)

The Watch. Amusing but vaguely dissapointing, it could have been so much better and Richard Ayoade was wasted.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 17, 2015)

The Keep The Keep (1983) - IMDb

I've always enjoyed this combination war/horror movie for several reasons:
It stars Jurgen Prochnow and the sound track is by Tangerine Dream

It also shows the typical difference between the Wehrmacht and the SS and the friction that could develop between the two branches. Good story line, good action and pretty cool effects.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2015)

Rugby World Cup Quarter Finals...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2015)

Doctor Who


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 19, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> The Keep The Keep (1983) - IMDb
> 
> I've always enjoyed this combination war/horror movie for several reasons:
> It stars Jurgen Prochnow and the sound track is by Tangerine Dream
> ...



Wow! a forgotten gem! I'm not usually into bizarre movies like this, but this one seems to really grab your attention. Love the music and the special effects, I just wish a directors cut was available on DVD. Where did you see it?


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2015)

NCIS!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2015)

Latest episode of the Big Bang Theory...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 23, 2015)

Battlestar Galactica on Hulu. 1978 version of the series.


Wheels


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 23, 2015)

Used to love that show.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2015)

English Premiership rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2015)

The Martian

Enjoyed it


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2015)

Semi Finals of the Rugby World Cup...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 26, 2015)

Doctor Who.


----------



## stan reid (Oct 26, 2015)

Formula 1 race. Hopefully they'll get rid of these sissy "powerplant cars" soon.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2015)

Bit of NFL...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 26, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Used to love that show.


If you are feeling nostalgic, for the time being anyway, all the episodes can be seen for free on Hulu without joining.


Wheels

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2015)

Spectre (2015) - IMDb

Pretty damn good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2015)

Gnomey said:


> Spectre (2015) - IMDb
> 
> Pretty damn good.



Looking forward to it!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2015)

Not as good as Skyfall but still an enjoyable Bond film in my opinion.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2015)

started the Series Deadwood


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 31, 2015)

Jet Li Flying swords of Dragon Gate


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 31, 2015)

Blackbeard's Ghost.....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2015)

Latest episode of Dr Who...


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 1, 2015)

Last movie, SPECTRE


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 2, 2015)

Octor Who..too!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 2, 2015)

Blackish


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 2, 2015)

Source Code. Good


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2015)

NFL...


----------



## stan reid (Nov 2, 2015)

The Brain That Wouldn't Die


----------



## javlin (Nov 2, 2015)

stan reid said:


> The Brain That Wouldn't Die



Boy been along time since I heard of that one


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 3, 2015)

FURY


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2015)

New David Attenborough. Amazing as per usual!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 5, 2015)

NCIS fix....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2015)

English Premiership rugby...


----------



## stan reid (Nov 6, 2015)

Night of the Living Dead-I know this film has cult status but, in the final assessment, it kinda sucks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2015)

Blue bloods


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2015)

Ted 2 (2015) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 12, 2015)

NCIS triple play


----------



## at6 (Nov 12, 2015)

Thunderbirds [Soldiers of the air]. the only saving grace for this movie is Jean Tierney and the occasional appearance of the planes. Otherwise, one crappo movie.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 12, 2015)

Thunderbirds Thunder Birds: Soldiers of the Air (1942) - IMDb is not a bad movie, really and touched on an interesting aspect of the international pilot training in the U.S. during wartime.

As was typical of the day, virtually no movie was made without a mushy love story... 

If you're looking for modern-day Star Wars or Transformer special effects, it's not going to happen...this movie was made in 1942 and used the special effects of the day.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2015)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edlJ2_924tU_


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 15, 2015)

Jurassic World on Bluray


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2015)

F1 GP from Brazil...


----------



## javlin (Nov 15, 2015)

Ditched cable got ATT saw Weapons Hunter on Smithsonian Channel.One bad arse FG-42.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2015)

Dr Who episode 10


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2015)

NFL...


----------



## stan reid (Nov 17, 2015)

The Monster Walks (1932) One of those early talkies before they started adding phoney background music featuring that undersung horror star Mischa Auer. The film also has a real adult chimpanzee who looks like he would be dangerous as hell if he ever got out of his cage. Very good except for the racist depiction of a character portrayed by Willie Best, billed here as Sleep n' Eat. Understand, I'm not blaming him; he was just trying to make a living. At any rate, 2 Happy Faces on my 4 Happy Face/4 Sad Face scale.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2015)

Latest episode of Brooklyn Nine-Nine (TV Series 2013– ) - IMDb


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 17, 2015)

Caught a classic this afternoon: Lauren Hardy in "Flying Deuces"

The Flying Deuces (1939) - IMDb


----------



## N4521U (Nov 17, 2015)

Bond, James Bond!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2015)

The frankenstein Chronicles with Sean Bean


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2015)

European Challenge Cup rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 20, 2015)

The Outsiders

Now, The Warriors...terrible, just terrible...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 20, 2015)

Agents of SHIELD


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2015)

European Champions Cup Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2015)

Spectre


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2015)

The Walking Dead


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 25, 2015)

NCIS triple play!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 25, 2015)

SAS....in WWII.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 25, 2015)

Dr Who, season 9


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 25, 2015)

The Simpsons


----------



## at6 (Nov 25, 2015)

PBS documentary about the Pilgrims. Quite informative.


----------



## rochie (Nov 25, 2015)

Blood and glory, the American civil war !

Was very good


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2015)

Latest episode of Dr Who...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 25, 2015)

Lucy
San Andreas


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2015)

Dr Who finally...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 27, 2015)

Open All Hours...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2015)

English Premiership rugby...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 28, 2015)

About PQ17 and also about Operation Pedestal and the SS Ohio.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 28, 2015)

Hunger Games
Hunger Games catching Fire


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2015)

Latest episode of Attenborough's documentary series "The Hunt"...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 29, 2015)

Mockingjay part 1 and then went to see Mockingjay Part 2


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2015)

Another game of English Premiership rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 30, 2015)

Dr. Who


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2015)

NFL...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 1, 2015)

American Sniper


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 1, 2015)

Dr Who


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2015)

Latest episode of Dr Who...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 2, 2015)

Couldn't get to sleep last night so I watched the last hour or so of Dr. Strangelove Or: How I Learned To Stop Worrying And Love The Bomb, and then after that watched the movie that Dr. Strangelove was apparently spoofed from, Fail Safe, starring Walther Matthau and Henry Fonda. 
Never saw either movie, Dr. Strangelove was pretty bizzare, but had it's moments, Fail Safe was a pretty good movie.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 2, 2015)

Just received my voucher for the private showing of Star Wars: The Force Awakens, that myself and several other will be seeing here in a couple weeks.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 2, 2015)

Wheeler Dealers, Jaguar XJC....


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 2, 2015)

In Which We Serve. WWII British destroyer story from it's launch to it's sinking in the Med. Staring Noel Coward. Good story.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 3, 2015)

Into the Badlands


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2015)

Couple of games of Premiership rugby...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 6, 2015)

The Avengers, since I was up early and it was on....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2015)

Latest episode of Dr Who...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 7, 2015)

John Wayne classic The Searchers


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 7, 2015)

Dieppe Uncovered....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2015)

NFL...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2015)

Doctor Who.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 8, 2015)

Pearl Harbor: 24 Hours After examines the pivotal events that occurred after President Roosevelt received the call that Pearl Harbor had been attacked.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&sqi=2&ved=0ahUKEwibstGAlczJAhXLaz4KHSFBAVoQtwIIHDAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DkWerZhmxoXc&usg=AFQjCNF8vhfiso6a5ZWLdHs48O4Yg53pVw&bvm=bv.109332125,d.cWw


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2015)

Marvels Jessica Jones...seems ok...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2015)

The frankenstein chronicles.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 11, 2015)

Coast....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 11, 2015)

Codebreaker....A. M. Turing.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 11, 2015)

Riff Raffs review of Sharknado!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2015)

Latest episode of The Big Bang Theory...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2015)

Star Wars Ep.I The Phantom Menace


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 12, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Star Wars Ep.I The Phantom Menace



Same here Master Wayne and the rest will follow...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2015)

European Champions Cup Rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 12, 2015)

SNL


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2015)

More European Champions Cup rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 14, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> Same here Master Wayne and the rest will follow...



yes...Watching Attack of the Clones as I type....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2015)

I fear I maybe doing the same Wayne having just watched Star Wars: Episode I - The Phantom Menace (1999) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 15, 2015)

Gotta be prepared for the new Star Wars Movie! the rest to follow very soon....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2015)

Indeed, hence this evenings post exam watching was, Star Wars: Episode II - Attack of the Clones (2002) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 16, 2015)

abreak...from Star Wars NCIS fix...


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 17, 2015)

Drag me to hell. Fun movie from Sam Raimi.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 17, 2015)

The Ridiculous Six.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 17, 2015)

I'll be seeing Star Wars VII this evening in a private Premier


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2015)

Star Wars: Episode III - Revenge of the Sith (2005) - IMDb...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2015)

Star Wars: Episode VII The Force Awakens

Great movie!!!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 18, 2015)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Star Wars: Episode VII The Force Awakens
> 
> Great movie!!!!!


It sure was...there was a few twists in there that I didn't see coming and now we wait for the next episode!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> It sure was...there was a few twists in there that I didn't see coming and now we wait for the next episode!



May 2017

Filming starts March 2016.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 18, 2015)

Never get bored with the old Star Wars....like seeing old friends!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 18, 2015)

There will be another Star Wars movie coming out next year - Star Wars: Rogue One and is to be released by December 16th.

It is about the stealing of the Death Star's plans and set in the timeline between episode III and episode IV

Rogue One: A Star Wars Story - IMDb


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2015)

European Champions Cup Rugby...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 19, 2015)

Star Wars I through VI....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2015)

More European Champion Cup Rugby...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2015)

Vintage TV going here, proper grown up sound...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2015)

Star Wars Episodes IV, V and VI yesterday, it was stinking hot here, not venturing out....

and Star Wars The Force Awakens today!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2015)

Another game of European Champions Cup rugby...


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 20, 2015)

Ant Man. OK


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2015)

Couple of episodes of Narcos (TV Series 2015– ) - IMDb ...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2015)

Into the Badlands


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2015)

Finished up Narcos (TV Series 2015– ) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2015)

Major Crimes...this is an excellent show...and renewed for another season.


----------



## rochie (Dec 23, 2015)

Clash of the Titans, 1981 version.
Not seen a movie so camp since topgun !


----------



## imalko (Dec 23, 2015)

Jurassic World


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2015)

Eraser...Arnie!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2015)

Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (1989) - IMDb


----------



## rochie (Dec 24, 2015)

Episodes of Tyrant and Frankenstein Chronicles.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 24, 2015)

I doubt this one will get wide circulation but if you get a chance.....


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=168LvOIoUUw_

Saw it last night with some mates - excellent.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2015)

Banance of The Frankenstein Chronicles.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 26, 2015)

A two-part program about the K-129...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2015)

Bit of English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## rochie (Dec 26, 2015)

The new starwars and now watching todays football !


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 27, 2015)

Double.


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 27, 2015)

Iron Man 3. But I really dislike Tony Stark.


----------



## Cybermat47 (Dec 27, 2015)

Last show I watched was 'Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai!'. The humour in it can get quite odd, but that's what makes it funny.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2015)

Father Ted....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 27, 2015)

Tomorrowland and the Martian. Liked them both.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 28, 2015)

Crimea_River said:


> I doubt this one will get wide circulation but if you get a chance.....
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=168LvOIoUUw_
> ...




That looks good. I'll have to hunt it down.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Tomorrowland and the Martian. Liked them both.



I liked 'em both too!

Enemy Mine


----------



## A4K (Dec 28, 2015)

The new Star Wars film 
After being majorly disappointed with the prequels (pts. I-III), I'm glad to see they're back on the track of the original trilogy. Can't wait for pt.VIII!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2015)

Star Wars: The Force Awakens (2015) - IMDb

Enjoyed it, looking forward to the next one...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 29, 2015)

Rourouni Kenshin


----------



## A4K (Dec 29, 2015)

Don't talk with your mouth full Wayne!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 29, 2015)

lmao Evan...I actually tried to say that out loud!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 29, 2015)

New Star Wars, I agree they are back on track!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2015)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2016)

Star Wars again...took my Daughter...good excuse huh!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2016)

More English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 1, 2016)

The Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2016)

Part 2... Rourouni Kenshin : Kyoto Inferno


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2016)

But more English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 2, 2016)

Evil dead II


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2016)

NFL...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2016)

and Part 3 of the trilogy Rourouni Kenshin : The Legend Ends.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2016)

Just finished up The Man in the High Castle (TV Series 2015– ) - IMDb. Pretty good, will more than likely watch season 2.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 5, 2016)

Kajaki - Even though this movie was in English, I understood only about 10% of the dialog. However, that took nothing away from the intensity of the true story of British Para's caught in a mine-field in Afghanistan in 2006. Recommended.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 6, 2016)

The new Star Wars movie. I thought it was fantastic!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Kajaki - Even though this movie was in English, I understood only about 10% of the dialog. However, that took nothing away from the intensity of the true story of British Para's caught in a mine-field in Afghanistan in 2006. Recommended.



Another interesting movie...

NCIS returns for my weekly fix...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 6, 2016)

We Dive At Dawn - We Dive At Dawn - IMDb (1943)

Good wartime movie about the RN's sub, the Sea Tiger.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 6, 2016)

Sacario


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2016)

Started rewatching Scrubs (TV Series 2001–2010) - IMDb...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 7, 2016)

Escobar - Paradise Lost


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2016)

Some European Champions Cup rugby...


----------



## rochie (Jan 8, 2016)

Kingsman, really enjoyed it !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 8, 2016)

Have started Kingsmen twice already and both times something came up and I had to stop watching! 

About 3/4 through Mission Impossible: Rouge Nation. The plot is too cerebral for me. Don't think I'll finish it. Mission Un-Watchable.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2016)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2016)

Shannara Chronicles first 2 episodes.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 10, 2016)

Bad Universe....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 10, 2016)

True Detective Season 2: Slow start but it does have my interest now. I would like it more if Season 1 had not been so fricken awesome! I was apprehensive about Vince Vaughn but I think he acted well in it.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2016)

European Champions Cup Rugby...


----------



## imalko (Jan 12, 2016)

Star Wars VII - The Force Awakens


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2016)

Homeland season 5 Eps 1-3


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2016)

Few more episodes of Scrubs (TV Series 2001–2010) - IMDb...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 13, 2016)

Hilarious show!


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 14, 2016)

Took my daughter to see "The good dinosaur", not a bad little flick.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 15, 2016)

"War Pigs" pretty average..


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2016)

Fabergé: A Life Of Its Own....
Some incredible works of art....and I didn't know that Carl Fabergé, preferred to hire Scandinavians back in the day...


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 16, 2016)

The thin red line - 1964 version.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2016)

Some European Champions Cup Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2016)

Inception


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 17, 2016)

Cricket. Australia V India


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 17, 2016)

The new Star Wars


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2016)

NFL, Skiing and some more European Champions Cup Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2016)

Deadwood eps in season 1


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2016)

NFL...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2016)

More Deadwood eps 4 and 5


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 19, 2016)

The Big Lift The Big Lift (1950) - IMDb

Pretty good movie set in Berlin a few years after the war.

Shot on location and has notable people playing themselves as well as real Berliners, aircraft and so on.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2016)

NCIS


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2016)

Few more episodes of Scrubs (TV Series 2001–2010) - IMDb...


----------



## rochie (Jan 22, 2016)

Laurel and Hardy.

The music box and towed in the hole, pants wettingly funny !


----------



## canaanchamp (Jan 22, 2016)

Secrets of War. Very good movie. My teenage girls loved it. On Netflix now.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2016)

European Challenge Cup Rugby...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 22, 2016)

Finished True Detective Season 2, began watching Game of Thrones.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2016)

Arrow and The Flash


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2016)

European Champions Cup Rugby...


----------



## Airframes (Jan 23, 2016)

Paul Verhoeven's "Black Book" on DVD. Excellent and very authentic.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 24, 2016)

Balance of deadwood season 1


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2016)

More European Champions Cup Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2016)

New X-Files


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2016)

NFL...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2016)

Blue Bloods


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 27, 2016)

New X-Files. I liked it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2016)

National Basketball league Adelaide V Illawarra


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2016)

Latest episode of Brooklyn Nine-Nine (TV Series 2013– ) - IMDb...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 30, 2016)

Johnny Cash and Kirk Douglas in A Gunfight
Not great but definitely not terrible either. 6.4 at IMDb seems about right.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2016)

X-Files episode 2


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2016)

Winter X Games Aspen...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 30, 2016)

Kung Fu Panda 3. I have a 7 and a 9 year old. Not bad actually. Many stars lent their voices.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2016)

The Shanara Chronicles


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2016)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2016)

DC legends of Tomorrow


----------



## stan reid (Feb 1, 2016)

Double post


----------



## stan reid (Feb 1, 2016)

The Sadist (1963) - A well done and well acted Z movie inspired by the Starkweather/Fugate murder spree.

*[SPOILER ALERT]*

It's the earliest "final girl" (female sole survivor) horror film that I know of - beating Texas Chainsaw Massacre by eleven years.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2016)

More Scrubs (TV Series 2001–2010) - IMDb...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 1, 2016)

Scrubs is hilarious. Never got its due if you ask me.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2016)

National basketball League...


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 3, 2016)

X-Files 3rd episode. Real tongue-in-cheek story line.
Lucifer. Fun.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 3, 2016)

American Pickers


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2016)

More Scrubs (TV Series 2001–2010) - IMDb...



Capt. Vick said:


> Scrubs is hilarious. Never got its due if you ask me.



Must say I'm enjoying it even more having the extra underlying knowledge...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 5, 2016)

National Soccer League Adelaide V sydney


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 5, 2016)

Wanted to watch "Chased by Sea Monsters" with my son last night but we couldn't find where we left the DVD, so I spent most of last night organizing our movie collection! Finally found it just before bed time.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2016)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2016)

X-Files episode 3.


----------



## rochie (Feb 7, 2016)

We dive at dawn and none but the brave


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2016)

6 Nations Rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 7, 2016)

The Super Bowl. Anyone else find this boring?


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 8, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> The Super Bowl. Anyone else find this boring?


Yeah, it wasn't really a game...it was more like some kids at school beating up the little kids and taking their lunch money.

I have to say that Lady GaGa did a hell of a job with the National Anthem...that was perhaps, the best part of the entire game.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> The Super Bowl. Anyone else find this boring?



No...I had better things to do...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2016)

Superbowl, not the most exciting game but oh well...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 10, 2016)

NCIS


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2016)

More Scrubs (TV Series 2001–2010) - IMDb...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 10, 2016)

*"Swing Shift"* .... great portrait of California during WW2 ... sailors at sea and their ladies working building SBD Dauntless dive bombers (well reconstructed) and spending their leisure time listening to hot swing in the clubs  ... Goldie Hawn, Ed Norton.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 10, 2016)

Ed Norton was on that? Thought it was Ed Harris and Kurt Russell


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2016)

Agent Carter.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 11, 2016)

Ed Harris it is ...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 11, 2016)

X-Files...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 11, 2016)

Working my way through this one....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 11, 2016)

"Who loves ya baby?"


----------



## Peter Gunn (Feb 11, 2016)

Working my way through "Foyles War" on Netflix... for about the third time. Love that series.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2016)

Latest episode of Brooklyn Nine-Nine (TV Series 2013– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2016)

Above and Beyond


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 14, 2016)

Pixels


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2016)

6 Nations Rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 14, 2016)

Downton Abbey


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 15, 2016)

On the third season of Kojak and I'm having quite a few laughs....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2016)

Into the Classy stuff now....

The Walking Dead returns...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 15, 2016)

Season 4 of Kojak....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2016)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## javlin (Feb 16, 2016)

"The Keep" The Keep (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 17, 2016)

NCIS plus LA plus New Orleans...


----------



## rochie (Feb 17, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> Into the Classy stuff now....
> 
> The Walking Dead returns...


Same Here Wayne, watched it last night, was brilliant


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2016)

Deutschland 83 (TV Series 2015– ) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2016)

double episodes of the X-Files...one more to go....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2016)

English Premiership rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 21, 2016)

Edge of tommorrow, happened to be on the box.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2016)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 22, 2016)

Walking dead


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 22, 2016)

Mercenaries. Tough ladies doing a mans' job. Average.


----------



## at6 (Feb 22, 2016)

Scorpion King 3.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 22, 2016)

Outbreak


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2016)

Major Crimes...I like this show...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2016)

Latest episode of Brooklyn Nine-Nine (TV Series 2013– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2016)

NCIS's


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2016)

Opening day games of Super Rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 26, 2016)

Bridge of Spies


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2016)

Final episode of the X-Files...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2016)

6 Nations Rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 27, 2016)

Watching Brooklyn now...


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 27, 2016)

Iron Eagle II

I couldn't stand watching it too long, but I did realize it would make a great drinking game, which in turn would be the only way to justify watching it to the end.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2016)

The Water Horse


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 28, 2016)

Liked Water Horse


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2016)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 29, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Liked Water Horse


Yeah me too, pretty harmless...

The Walking dead.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 29, 2016)

Interstellar. ..bit of a head scratcher


----------



## Airframes (Feb 29, 2016)

Part way through the complete series of 'Pathfinders', the early 1970's TV series. Hadn't seen it before - being well before CGI, there are some very dodgy models, but not bad overall !


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2016)

Moonwalkers (2015) - IMDb


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 1, 2016)

Everest Better than the TV movie, but not as good the book, "Into Thin Air."


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 2, 2016)

Hyena Road Liked it a lot.


----------



## Bernhart (Mar 2, 2016)

watched the room, well done movie


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2016)

My weekly NCIS fix...


----------



## at6 (Mar 4, 2016)

DEEP SPACE 69 marathon seasons one and two on You tube.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 4, 2016)

Major Crimes.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 4, 2016)

at6 said:


> DEEP SPACE 69 marathon seasons one and two on You tube.



Wha?!?! Deep Space 69? Sweet!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 4, 2016)

The Last Witch Hunter. I can't believe this movie was on the Hollywood black list of great unmade movies!


----------



## Vince P (Mar 4, 2016)

The Best Years Of Our Lives (1946), before that Redtails (2012)


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2016)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 4, 2016)

Saw the preview for the new ghost busters and it looked like crap.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 5, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Saw the preview for the new ghost busters and it looked like crap.


Yeah, same here.

You can tell when a movie is going to suck when you stop the preview halfway through...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2016)

More English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 5, 2016)

Going to see Deadpool in an hour...please don't rob my house!


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 6, 2016)

The latest James Bond movie. Typical.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 6, 2016)

Deadpool was pretty damn good.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2016)

Another game of English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## stan reid (Mar 6, 2016)

Las Vegas Nascar race. It doesn't look like any of the FOX crew are missing any meals.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2016)

Watched Westham's come from behind win over Everton in the EPL.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2016)

Couple of episodes of Saturday Night Live (TV Series 1975– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 8, 2016)

Criminal Minds


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 8, 2016)

Ronald Reagan, Dorothy Malone.
Law and Order 1953: Law and Order (1953) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2016)

Major Crimes


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2016)

The Martian (2015) - IMDb


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 9, 2016)

Saw the classic WWII episode of Family Guy this evening

"Family Guy" Road to Germany (TV Episode 2008) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2016)

Australia V China in womens Olympic qualifyer 1 all draw.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2016)

Adelaide V Gold Coast in the AFL


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 11, 2016)

West Wing


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2016)

English Premiership rugby...


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 11, 2016)

A classic!

Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow

Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow (2004) - IMDb


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2016)

6 Nations Rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 12, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> A classic!
> 
> Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow
> 
> Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow (2004) - IMDb



Sorry mate, even Angelina Jolie with an eyepatch couldn't save that one.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 12, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Sorry mate, even Angelina Jolie with an eyepatch couldn't save that one.


If you've ever watched the movies or read the books of 1930's sci-fi, you'd see that this was brilliant!

Every single elememt that was present in that golden age was pulled off in this movie...down to the vintage film effect. 

This wasn't meant to be Star Wars/Star Trek, it was meant to be Flash Gordon/Buck Rodgers


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2016)

More 6 Nations Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2016)

The Walking Dead


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2016)

Spectre (2015) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2016)

Major crimes final episode of the season.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2016)

NCIS time!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2016)

Daddy's Home (2015) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2016)

Agents of Shield


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 18, 2016)

Brave.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2016)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 18, 2016)

Downton Abbey series finally


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2016)

A-League Soccer


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2016)

watching the Westham v chelsea replay....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2016)

6 Nations Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2016)

The Walking Dead


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 21, 2016)

The O'Neils


----------



## stona (Mar 21, 2016)

The first three episodes of The Night Manager.

Very good, if a little far fetched. Suspension of disbelief required 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2016)

Latest episode of The Night Manager...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2016)

My wife is about to watch that...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2016)

Working my way through the early episodes of The Saint, which are in b/w....


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 22, 2016)

Had a weekend with no to do list and wife and kiddies visiting relatives in Virginia, so I spent part of it in a marathon with the Air Force.

1). Air Force (Starring John Garfield)
2). Twelve O'Clock High (Gregory Peck)
3). Command Decision (Clark Gable)
4). Above and Beyond (Robert Taylor)
5). Best Years of Our Lives (Dana Andrews, Frederic March etc.)

By Sunday afternoon I think I had as much flight time as the crew of the Memphis Belle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2016)

What's the one with James Stewart and all those B-36's?


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 22, 2016)

Lucky13 said:


> What's the one with James Stewart and all those B-36's?



Strategic Air Command. It also has a ton of B-47's. Thought about capping off the marathon with that one but got a little tired and had to call it a day.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2016)

You missed that one then!


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 22, 2016)

Yes, feeling shame now, perhaps I should cut out early and watch it today.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2016)

Yip....sounds like a plan!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2016)

My weekly fix of NCIS


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2016)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2016)

Hyundai a-League Adelaide United wins 4-2


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 27, 2016)

Batman vs Superman Dawn of Justice

Good...not great


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2016)

Final episode of The Night Manager (TV Series 2016– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2016)

The Walking dead


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2016)

watched a favourite war movie.....71 into the fire.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 29, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> watched a favourite war movie.....71 into the fire.



Not familiar with that one, what's it about?


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2016)

Peter Gunn said:


> Not familiar with that one, what's it about?



Based on a true story of 71 untrained student "soldiers" who defended a school against a North Korean regiment of soldiers. very realistic battle scenes, find it and watch it, you wont be disappointed.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 30, 2016)

Looks interesting. ..


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks Wayne, I'll look it up tonight.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2016)

World Twenty20 Cricket...


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 30, 2016)

Into the night.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Looks interesting. ..



Not for the kids Jim but if you get a chance go for it.



Peter Gunn said:


> Thanks Wayne, I'll look it up tonight.



No worries mate! 








Peter Gunn said:


> Thanks Wayne, I'll look it up tonight.


----------



## rochie (Apr 1, 2016)

Angels one five.

Looks like they used real Bf110 to depict a downed aircraft even though it was made in 1954


----------



## Airframes (Apr 1, 2016)

I think they did Karl, from memory.
And 71 Into the Fire is a really excellent movie.


----------



## rochie (Apr 1, 2016)

looks like it to me


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2016)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2016)

Don't recall that one Karl, will have to keep an eye open for it.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 4, 2016)

I wonder where they got the Bf 110 so late?


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 4, 2016)

Top Gear episode with the Reliant Robin space shuttle again. Awesome!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2016)

Star Wars: Episode VII - The Force Awakens (2015) - IMDb


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 4, 2016)

Hunger Games - Mockingjay Part 2. Lots of action and a cool but a bit sappy ending.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2016)

Agents of Shield


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2016)

Re-watching some Game of Thrones in preparation for the new season...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 6, 2016)

Saturday night live


----------



## Airframes (Apr 7, 2016)

Steve McQueen and Robert Wagner in the 1962 movie, "The War Lover".
This is the one with the spectacular low-flying sequence over Bovingdon airfield, where the movie was filmed, flown by Capt. john Crewsdon, and the actual belly-landing of a B-17, as well as some authentic ground and air to air shots of B-17s, neatly interwoven with actual wartime footage of fighter attacks etc.
Put aside the story line, which is till 'watchable', and it's a good movie - been waiting to see it for years, and finally picked up a DVD release for peanuts.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 8, 2016)

Otoko-tachi No Yamato seeing it was 76 years yesterday that she was sunk.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2016)

Latest episode of The Big Bang Theory (TV Series 2007– ) - IMDb


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 8, 2016)

Watched a couple of comedy movies the other night, Rock the Kasbah with Bill Murray - okay, but not as good as other BM efforts and The Heat with Sandra Bullock and Melissa McCarthy - very funny! McCarthy's a comic genius!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2016)

AFL footy.....Adelaide Crows defeat Richmond 'the Pretenders'


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2016)

European Champions Cup Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2016)

Westham v Arsenal EPL


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2016)

More European Champions Cup Rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 11, 2016)

AI and currently The Sixth Sense


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2016)

DC legends of tomorrow.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2016)

Final round of the Masters Golf...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2016)

couple of eps of Elementary

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2016)

Soccer elimination final Brisbane defeats Melbourne 2-1


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 15, 2016)

I usually do not like remakes but I finally saw the original The Thomas Crown Affair (1968) - IMDb. While I love Steve McQueen and Faye Dunaway and not a big fan of Rene Russo, the remake The Thomas Crown Affair (1999) - IMDb was 10,000 times better!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2016)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 15, 2016)

In the heart of the sea


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2016)

AFL Adelaide V Sydney


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2016)

NBA playoffs...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2016)

Westham V Leicester City


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2016)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2016)

Grimm


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2016)

NBA Playoffs...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2016)

NCIS time...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2016)

European Challenge Cup Rugby Semi Final...


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 22, 2016)

Waiting for 3 movies from TCM. Sink the Bismarck, Battle of the River Platte and Midway


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2016)

AFL game Adelaide V Hawthorn


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2016)

European Champions Cup Rugby...


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 24, 2016)

On TV tonight-Hotel Transylvania. Clever and cute.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2016)

More European Champions Cup Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2016)

Grimm


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 26, 2016)

Old Wizard said:


> On TV tonight-Hotel Transylvania. Clever and cute.



That was well done.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 26, 2016)

Actually waiting for JUNGLE BOOK to start in the theater...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2016)

Newest episode of Game of Thrones (TV Series 2011– ) - IMDb!!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 26, 2016)

Jungle Book was good!


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 26, 2016)

Er ist wieder da


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2016)

Game of Thrones.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 27, 2016)

Family Guy Star Wars episodes


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 28, 2016)

British show The Interceptor


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 28, 2016)

I hear they are remaking Thunderbirds


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2016)

more Interceptor, only 8 eps will be done tonight...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2016)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2016)

James...James Bond....SPECTRE


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2016)

More English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 1, 2016)

Adelaide United V Western Sydney Grand Final A-League Soccer


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2016)

F1 from Sochi...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 2, 2016)

Game of Thrones....mmmm....interesting!


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2016)

Newest episode of Game of Thrones (TV Series 2011– ) - IMDb!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2016)

NCIS


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2016)

Champions League Football...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2016)

Criminal Minds.


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2016)

Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. (TV Series 2013– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2016)

Black Sails Season 3 first 2 episodes...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2016)

currently watching AFL football Adelaide crows V the western Bulldogs..


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2016)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 7, 2016)

Inside Amy Schumer. Funny!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 8, 2016)

Port V Brisbane AFL


----------



## Graeme (May 8, 2016)

The Visit.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 8, 2016)

Anybody see Captain America, Civil War yet? I'm wondering how good it is.


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2016)

NBA Playoffs...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 10, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Anybody see Captain America, Civil War yet? I'm wondering how good it is.



Yep, pretty damn good!


----------



## F-104nut (May 10, 2016)

Prometheus 

Brian


----------



## Wayne Little (May 10, 2016)

F-104nut said:


> Prometheus Brian



looking forward to the next one...


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2016)

Latest episode of Game of Thrones (TV Series 2011– ) - IMDb!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 12, 2016)

NCIS big finish to the season next week...


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 12, 2016)

I heard THE VISIT was quit creepy.


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2016)

Invictus games...


----------



## GrauGeist (May 13, 2016)

Decision Before Dawn

Decision Before Dawn (1951) - IMDb


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2016)

European Challenge Cup Rugby Final...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 16, 2016)

NCAA Lacrosse Championships


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 16, 2016)

Little Miss Sunshine, I have to admit it was pretty darn funny.


----------



## Gnomey (May 16, 2016)

Latest episode of Game of Thrones (TV Series 2011– ) - IMDb!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 17, 2016)

Game of Thrones too..!!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 18, 2016)

Final NCIS for the season...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2016)

Antman


----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2016)

NBA playoffs...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 20, 2016)

More Black Sails...


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2016)

Couple of episodes of Empire (TV Series 2015– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2016)

The 100 series final.


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2016)

English Premiership Rugby semi-finals...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2016)

Game of Thrones of course...


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2016)

Latest episode of Game of Thrones (TV Series 2011– ) - IMDb!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 24, 2016)

NCAA lacrosse Quarter final..


----------



## Wayne Little (May 25, 2016)

Person of Interest.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2016)

NCAA Lacrosse Towson V Loyola


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2016)

Dirty Grandpa (2016) - IMDb


----------



## javlin (May 26, 2016)

"The Wipers Times" 4 stars out of 5
"The Gunman" 4 stars out 5 and I am not a fan Sean Penn but a damn good story in both movies


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2016)

"The Hollow Crown" Richard III (TV Episode 2016) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2016)

NCAA Lacrosse North Carolina V Loyola


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 29, 2016)

Captain America Civil War


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2016)

England vs Wales Rugby, Monaco F1 + Indy 500...


----------



## Wildcat (May 30, 2016)

Been watching season 1 of Magnum PI. What a great show!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2016)

always liked Magnum PI...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 30, 2016)

Where eagles dare 

Broadsword calling Danny boy, broadsword calling Danny boy !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2016)

Latest episode of Game of Thrones (TV Series 2011– ) - IMDb!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2016)

Game of Thrones too!

Good one Karl an oldie but a goodie...!


----------



## Bernhart (Jun 1, 2016)

hyena road, about canadians in afganistan


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 1, 2016)

Great movie!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 2, 2016)

More Magnum PI.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2016)

NCAA Lacrosse final North Carolina V Maryland.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2016)

England vs Portugal football...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2016)

Vikings


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2016)

NBA Finals Game 1...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2016)

Crooked Arrows...lacrosse movie.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 5, 2016)

Still more Magnum PI.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2016)

French Open Tennis Final...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 6, 2016)

Game of Thrones.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 6, 2016)

A South Korean movie called The Huntresses with subtitles. Story about three female bounty hunters. Had many comedic
moments along with swords and martial arts. Also a steel yoyo used as a weapon. A lightweight but enjoyable movie.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2016)

Daredevil season 1 episodes...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2016)

Latest episode of Game of Thrones (TV Series 2011– ) - IMDb!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 8, 2016)

last couple season 1 Daredevil


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 8, 2016)

Japanese movie with subs called Rurouri Kenshin. About a retired Samurai assassin at the beginning of the Meiji period.
He fights injustice with a blunted sword so he won't kill anyone. Not a bad movie..


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2016)

U20's Rugby World Cup...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2016)

Old Wizard said:


> Japanese movie with subs called Rurouri Kenshin. About a retired Samurai assassin at the beginning of the Meiji period.
> He fights injustice with a blunted sword so he won't kill anyone. Not a bad movie..



Don't forget to watch the other 2...Kyoto Inferno and The Legend Ends it's a trilogy....


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up. Will definitely check them out.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2016)

England A vs South Africa A Rugby...


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 10, 2016)

True lies.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 11, 2016)

"Downfall", the German movie (on DVD) about the last days of Hitler and the Reich - excellent !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jun 11, 2016)

Last House on the Left.

The Last House on the Left (2009) - IMDb

Now, even if you rigged a microwave to turn on with the door open, would it kill you in this situation?...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2016)

Wales vs New Zealand and Australia vs England in the Summer Internationals Rugby...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 11, 2016)

Watched the final two Rurouni Kenshin movies. The middle one introduces some interesting characters,
but the final one must have left the actors and extras covered in bruises. Incredible action scenes. All three movies were worth watching.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 12, 2016)

Graeme said:


> Last House on the Left.
> 
> The Last House on the Left (2009) - IMDb
> 
> ...


Yes, it would kill you, but not as fast as people assume.

Notice that it takes about 45 seconds to warm a cup of coffee but a considerable amount of time to cook a roast?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 12, 2016)

Sherlock Holmes and the Secret Weapon - great wartime mystery episode.

Sherlock Holmes and the Secret Weapon (1942) - IMDb


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 12, 2016)

Now watching a Korean 10 part TV series called Cheo Yong 2. It's the second series about a police detective
who can see ghosts. He is still accompanied by the ghost of the murdered high school girl from the first series.
She's both a help and a hindrance at his job. Humor and serious at the same time.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2016)

F1 Canadian Grand Prix...


----------



## Graeme (Jun 12, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> Yes, it would kill you, but not as fast as people assume.



Thanks Dave. Been a long time since Physics at school and I assumed that with the door open microwaves would be impotent.
Needless to say, Hollywood depicts his head exploding in seconds - but that's OK, he was a very bad man.


----------



## Graeme (Jun 12, 2016)

The Hateful Eight.

The Hateful Eight (2015) - IMDb

Nothing like I thought it would be. You could re-title it "Who Spiked the Coffee?"


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 13, 2016)

...the end of The lion, the witch and the wardrobe. Great battle at the end. I know it's an allegory, but what was the deal with Santa giving out weapons to the kids?


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 13, 2016)

The revenant.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2016)

Old Wizard said:


> Watched the final two Rurouni Kenshin movies. The middle one introduces some interesting characters,
> but the final one must have left the actors and extras covered in bruises. Incredible action scenes. All three movies were worth watching.



I enjoyed them all too....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2016)

Latest episode of Game of Thrones (TV Series 2011– ) - IMDb!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2016)

Game of Thrones too..!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2016)

Bit of Euro 2016...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 16, 2016)

British Series Shetland.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2016)

England vs Wales at Euro 2016...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2016)

More Shetland, series two


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2016)

Eddie the Eagle (2016) - IMDb


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 18, 2016)

The original "Poltergeist".


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 19, 2016)

Lady Furious. Very tough Korean female cop. Wears cargo pants, rugged looking jacket and lace-up boots,
which she uses as required. Fun movie.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 19, 2016)

OJ: Made In America

5 part ESPN documentary about O J Simpson, 'the trial of the century", LA Police Department, race relations in LA, and the assorted case of characters associated with the above.

Mind blowing and infuriating no matter what side you choose. Addictive watching.


----------



## Graeme (Jun 19, 2016)

Kung Fury


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 20, 2016)

The Eternal Zero....Good thoughtful movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 20, 2016)

Kung Fury looks awesome!  I watched "The hidden" last night
The Hidden (1987) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2016)

Deadpool


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 20, 2016)

Deadpool was pretty damn good.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2016)

Latest episode of Game of Thrones (TV Series 2011– ) - IMDb!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Deadpool was pretty damn good.



Different that's for sure......


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2016)

watching AFL footy Adelaide V North Melbourne.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2016)

England vs Sri Lanka in the One Day Cricket...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 24, 2016)

GOT


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2016)

The Sinking of Japan.......disaster movie..


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2016)

New Zealand vs Wales the end of the England vs Australia rugby...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 25, 2016)

Last night the latest Star Wars movie and Deadpool. Liked both.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2016)

Independence Day resurgence.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2016)

Euro 2016...


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 27, 2016)

Started season two of "Magnum PI"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 27, 2016)

Bought tickets for BFG... You know...for the kids...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2016)

Latest episode of Game of Thrones (TV Series 2011– ) - IMDb!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 28, 2016)

Game of Thrones eps 9 and 10 back to back...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2016)

Euro 2016...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2016)

AFL game Port Adelaide V Richmond.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2016)

Euro 2016...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2016)

Stargate episodes...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2016)

F1 Austrian Grand Prix...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 4, 2016)

Red 2 Fun movie.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2016)

Bit of Tennis from Wimbledon...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2016)

Warcraft


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 5, 2016)

Korean movie The Throne. About the machinations amongst the Royal Family in the 1700s. Quite moving.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 5, 2016)

The Last Witch Hunter. It was better than I expected.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2016)

The Martian


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2016)

Riddick


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 8, 2016)

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot - I liked it!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2016)

Euro 2016...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2016)

Avengers Age of Ultron.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2016)

F1 British Grand Prix...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2016)

AFL Adelaide defeat Carlton.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 11, 2016)

Watching the latest season of Deadliest Catch. I think I'm on episode 7


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2016)

Wimbledon Men's Singles Final...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2016)

Fast and the Furious


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2016)

The Transporter Refueled (2015) - IMDb


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 13, 2016)

Catching up on season 7 of Rizzoli and Isles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 13, 2016)

The International. Decent flick.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 13, 2016)

Odd Mom Out


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2016)

Ant-Man (2015) - IMDb


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 14, 2016)

I would have to say I was pleasantly surprised by Ant-Man.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2016)

The Revenant (2015) - IMDb


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 16, 2016)

Just got back from attending the PBR last cowboy standing rodeo at the Brisbane Entertainment centre. Awesome night!


----------



## at6 (Jul 17, 2016)

A abortion by the name of "Saber Jet". Same crappy story line only it's supposed to be during the Korean War. During the last 15 to 20 minutes they are engaged in combat with "Mig 15s" which were F-86s with red stars. It's funny how the North Korean airfield was populated by German and Japanese planes. When a B-29 is attacked, a BF-110 or a B-17 is going down. Each time a "Mig" is hit, there are FW-190s and Japanese planes being shot down. And h*ll, I had no idea that North Korean airfields looked like down town Tokyo or Germany. As far as I'm concerned, they should have sh!t canned that movie and never released it. Robert Stack should have hung his head in shame for being part of that turd wad.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 17, 2016)

I finally watched Deadpool last night. I enjoyed it fair enough. I'd give it 6 out of 10 stars.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2016)

England vs Pakistan in test cricket...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2016)

Fast and Furious 3 Tokyo Drift. watching them all....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2016)

Fast and Furious 4


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2016)

Star Trek Beyond


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2016)

Ender's Game (2013) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2016)

Fast and Furious 5


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2016)

F1 Grand Prix from Hungary qualifying...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2016)

AFL Fooball Adelaide V Geelong.....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2016)

F1 Grand Prix from Hungary...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 25, 2016)

Sonny Chiba movies: Streetfighter 1& 2


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 25, 2016)

Fast and Furious Six....one more to go...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2016)

Finished the series Fast and Furious 7


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2016)

Keanu (2016) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2016)

The Bourne Identity


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2016)

F1 German Grand Prix...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 31, 2016)

Superman vs Batman [is Superman really dead?] Not a great movie.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2016)

The Bourne Supremacy


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2016)

Jason Bourne (2016) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2016)

The Bourne Ultimatum and Legacy


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 4, 2016)

Had a good laugh and lost some brain cells....Sharknado the 4th awakens....


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 4, 2016)

"The Castle Keep" - I won't even waste anyone's time with the IMDb link.

The storyline about saving a castle and it's artwork from "Nazi soldiers" *may have* been a sound script, but what a sad end result plagued by poor dialogue, terrible acting, ridiculous costuming (and the actors looked like they just fallen out of a 70's sitcom) and LAME special effects.

After watching this, I *almost* wanted to watch Pearl Harbor in a desperate attempt to get the terrible memory out of my head...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 4, 2016)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, I likes Pearl Harbor. Now...that being said...buy a show of hands, does anyone want to go see Suicide Squad with me tomorrow?


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2016)

Super Rugby Final...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2016)

Jason Bourne great continuation to the story.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2016)

Bit of the Rio Olympics...


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 7, 2016)

Gnomey said:


> Bit of the Rio Olympics...


Yep, same here


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 7, 2016)

Just watch Guardians of the Galaxy again...understood it much better this time around.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 9, 2016)

Some Olympics down here too....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2016)

More Olympics as had a day off...


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 9, 2016)

Olympics - more specifically, Women's Beach Volleyball

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2016)

Ted 2 (2015) - IMDb


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 10, 2016)

Waiting for Suicide Squad to start right now, from possibly the worst movie theater seats in the world!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2016)

Star Trek Beyond, this time took the Missus....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 11, 2016)

That one is next on the list...also with the missus, who is an uber Star Trek fan! Was the first thing that attracted me to her actually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2016)

More of the Olympics...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2016)

Korean war movie The Front Line


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2016)

More Olympics...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 15, 2016)

Suicide Squad.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 15, 2016)

What did you think Wayne? I liked it, though I don't think the Harley Quinn character translates well to live action and I was not sold on that version of the Joker.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 15, 2016)

More Women's Beach Volleyball...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> What did you think Wayne? I liked it, though I don't think the Harley Quinn character translates well to live action and I was not sold on that version of the Joker.



I enjoyed it.....I'm not into the comics, so of the character I didn't mind her at all. The Joker could have been more bada$$..


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2016)

Few episodes of Scrubs (TV Series 2001–2010) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2016)

Continuing on the olympics...


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 18, 2016)

The howling.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Aug 18, 2016)

Going through the old series "White Collar" on Netflix, pretty entertaining.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 18, 2016)

Checking out the Olympics! GO USA!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2016)

More Olympics...


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 4, 2016)

Our local airfield has "Movie Night" every Saturday evening in their main hangar.

They pull out the airliner seats (these are actual seats from olde airliners) and show the movie on a screen on the far wall. 5 dollars gets you in and all the free popcorn you can eat.

The movies are all aviation related and great classics like "Battle of Britain", "Strategic Air Command" and even the recent release of "The Martian".

Tonight's show was a legendary classic: " Hell's Angels", filmed in 1930, directed by Howard Hughes and had stars like Jean Harlow and Ben Lyon.

The amount of vintage aircraft was amazing and had such types as the S.E.5a, Fokker D.VII and even a Gotha G.V bomber. The aerial sequences were incredible and even modern films can't match the grand scale.

Certainly worth the two hours!

Hell's Angels (1930) - IMDb

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 4, 2016)

Wow, that sounds cool.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2016)

Certainly does!

Watched some of the Premiership Rugby this afternoon...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 4, 2016)

Saw the new Star Trek movie. Thought it was damn good. Shame about Checkov though...RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2016)

F1 Italian Grand Prix...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 6, 2016)

Battle for Tiger Mountain Chinese Movie


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 6, 2016)

Re-watched My Man Godfrey. Full of fun oddball characters.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2016)

Series Versaille eps 1& 2


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 7, 2016)

Watched Senna last night, the story of F1GP legend Ayrton Senna. Brilliant. What a driver.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2016)

Few episodes of Scrubs (TV Series 2001–2010) - IMDb...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 10, 2016)

Versailles eps 3-6


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2016)

English premiership Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2016)

AFL Semi Final Adelaide V North Melbourne....Adelaide kicked @ss...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2016)

More English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 13, 2016)

balance of Versailles, not bad at all....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2016)

Few episodes of Scrubs (TV Series 2001–2010) - IMDb...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2016)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 18, 2016)

Capitan America-Civil War Not too bad


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2016)

Dragon Blade


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 21, 2016)

NCIS....is back!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2016)

Latest episode of The Big Bang Theory (TV Series 2007– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2016)

NCIS New Orleans

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 23, 2016)

Watching a Korean TV series (with subs) called The King's Face. Good series, but the hero cries too much.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2016)

Captain America Civil Wars

Reactions: Old Old:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2016)

Latest episode of Brooklyn Nine-Nine (TV Series 2013– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2016)

The Martian Extended edition...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2016)

Latest episode of The Big Bang Theory (TV Series 2007– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2016)

Longmire Season 5 Eps 1 and 2


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 2, 2016)

13 Assassins. Not bad. Could have been better.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 3, 2016)

The last Jason Bourne movie. Not bad. Wasn't my favorite by far, but it was OK.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2016)

Longmire Season 5 eps 3-5


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2016)

Latest episode of The Big Bang Theory (TV Series 2007– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2016)

Balance of Longmire Season 5, really enjoy this show hope it gets another season.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 8, 2016)

Mission Impossible Rogue Nation


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2016)

Marvels Luke Cage


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 9, 2016)

X-men Apocalypse


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2016)

England vs Bangladesh in the cricket...


----------



## rochie (Oct 9, 2016)

First episode of Westworld, was pretty good looking forward to the rest.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 10, 2016)

thought the First episode was pretty good too Karl...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2016)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 10, 2016)

Antiques Roadshow


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2016)

World cup Soccer Australia V Japan..


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2016)

Latest episode of Brooklyn Nine-Nine (TV Series 2013– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2016)

My weekly NCIS fix...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2016)

European Challenge Cup Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2016)

Second episode of Westworld.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2016)

European Champions Cup Rugby...


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 15, 2016)

Where eagles dare.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2016)

Transporter refuelled


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2016)

More European Champions Cup Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2016)

Desperado Antonio Banderas


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2016)

NFL...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2016)

Westworld ep. 3


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 19, 2016)

Battle Creek, episode 7


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2016)

Latest episode of Brooklyn Nine-Nine (TV Series 2013– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2016)

Jack Reacher....the first one...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2016)

Latest episode of The Big Bang Theory (TV Series 2007– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 21, 2016)

Time travel is in this TV season. After last years DC Legends of Tomorrow, we've now got Travellers and Timeless.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2016)

DC Legends of tomorrow.....actually.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2016)

European Champions Cup Rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 22, 2016)

Independence Day 2


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2016)

More European Champions Cup Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Independence Day 2



Ha! Me too.

and the opening Season 7 episode of the Walking Dead....WOW...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 25, 2016)

I liked it for what it was, though I missed the last 15


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> I liked it for what it was, though I missed the last 15



Without giving too much away.......Earth 2 Aliens 0

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2016)

NFL...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 25, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> Without giving too much away.......Earth 2 Aliens 0



Oh good, I was really pulling for the humans! You know, being one and all...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 26, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Oh good, I was really pulling for the humans! You know, being one and all...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 28, 2016)

Designated Survivor


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 28, 2016)

"Black, White and dead all over"

A documentary on the decline of the American newspaper. Leaves the watcher angry...just what I needed.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2016)

English Premiership rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2016)

national League Basketball


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2016)

NFL...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2016)

The Walking Dead


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 2, 2016)

Westworld.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 2, 2016)

Rewatched Rambo First Blood last night for the 100th time

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 6, 2016)

Marvels' Dr. Strange


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 6, 2016)

Star Trek Beyond. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2016)

November Rugby Internationals...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 6, 2016)

Spectre.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2016)

The Walking Dead


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2016)

NFL...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 7, 2016)

Abandoned marathon on the Vice Channel


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2016)

Latest episode of The Big Bang Theory (TV Series 2007– ) - IMDb ...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 10, 2016)

Westworld


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2016)

England vs Scotland football...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 15, 2016)

Hacksaw Ridge.....GOOD!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2016)

NFL...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2016)

Walking Dead


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2016)

Latest episode of Planet Earth II (TV Mini-Series 2016) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 17, 2016)

first season of Luther with idris Elba. pretty good show.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2016)

Westworld


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2016)

Narcos (TV Series 2015– ) - IMDb Season 2...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 18, 2016)

Ice Age - Collision Course


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2016)

Autumn Internationals Rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 19, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Ice Age - Collision Course



It sucked


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 19, 2016)

Kind of a fun coincidence today, but while I was searching online for a fact about Mickey Rooney, an episode of Rawhide (old TV Western) came on...and lo and behold, Mickey Rooney was a guest star!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2016)

NFL...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2016)

Westworld


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 21, 2016)

Cellular - Chris Evans, Jason Statham, Kim Basinger

Not bad....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2016)

Latest episode of The Big Bang Theory (TV Series 2007– ) - IMDb...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 22, 2016)

Godfather - What a great movie!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2016)

Couple of episodes of Scrubs (TV Series 2001–2010) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2016)

NCIS ....and LA...and New Orleans...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2016)

First episode of The Grand Tour (TV Series 2016– ) - IMDb...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2016)

Second season of Luther.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 25, 2016)

The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 25, 2016)

The Grand Tour.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2016)

Autumn Rugby Internationals...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 28, 2016)

The Walking Dead


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2016)

NFL...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 29, 2016)

Westworld


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2016)

Suicide Squad (2016) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 30, 2016)

Luther season 3


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2016)

Planet Earth II (TV Mini-Series 2016) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 1, 2016)

Luther Season 4 (2 eps) good series


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2016)

Series exploring the caves under the Yucatan...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9vUCXGoC6w&list=PLSSPBo7OVSZszFC5wHA47AhnpKO9F3cxs_


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2016)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 3, 2016)

Executive decision.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2016)

Autumn Internationals Rugby...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 5, 2016)

Speachless


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 5, 2016)

KUBO...awesome


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 5, 2016)

Cowboys vs Aliens. OK


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 5, 2016)

The Empire Strikes Back.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 6, 2016)

Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find them.

This is a great movie with excellent special effects.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2016)

Latest episode of The Grand Tour (TV Series 2016– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 7, 2016)

The Walking Dead


----------



## rochie (Dec 7, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> The Walking Dead


Me too, you bored of Neegan yet ?
I am.....

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Dec 7, 2016)

Some special on Netflix where a group of divers explore U.S.S. Atlanta as well as touring around Guadalcanal. It was pretty well done, guys who did it seemed to know their history, now granted, I fell asleep halfway through so have to finish it tonight.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2016)

rochie said:


> Me too, you bored of Neegan yet ?
> I am.....



I'm looking forward to when he gets his.....irritating pr!ck ain't he....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2016)

Latest episode of The Big Bang Theory (TV Series 2007– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 10, 2016)

X-Men Apocalypse....Not the best of them.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2016)

westworld


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2016)

European Champions Cup Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2016)

more Zombies.. Z Nation


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 11, 2016)

Hacksaw Ridge - WOW.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2016)

NFL...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 12, 2016)

Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2016)

National Basketball Adelaide V cairns


----------



## rochie (Dec 12, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> I'm looking forward to when he gets his.....irritating pr!ck ain't he....


Yeah just too much of what could be a good thing !


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 14, 2016)

The Walking Dead...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2016)

Latest episode of The Grand Tour (TV Series 2016– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 15, 2016)

NCIS, NCIS LA, NCIS New Orleans


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 16, 2016)

Star Wars: Rogue 1


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 16, 2016)

Jealous


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 16, 2016)

I saw Rogue One; A Star Wars story yesterday


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 16, 2016)

Any good?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 16, 2016)

vikingBerserker said:


> Any good?


Actually, yes...lots of action, good effects and the end is pretty intense, especially the closing scene. The uniforms, props and characters were spot on.

I don't want to give any of it away, but I will say that the one disappointment was the cinemaphotraphy. The director used way too much scene blur - meaning that objects in the foreground and background of scenes were far too out of focus to the point it became a distraction.

I would say check it out, it's certainly an important part of the Star Wars saga.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 16, 2016)

Let me guess, they get the plans for the Death Star to the rebellion?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 16, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Let me guess, they get the plans for the Death Star to the rebellion?


You'll have to watch the movie and see!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 17, 2016)

Gnomey said:


> Latest episode of The Big Bang Theory (TV Series 2007– ) - IMDb...


Just saw the most recent episode where Bernadette finally has their baby last night. If the final scene is any indication I don't think I will like how they treat the addition of the baby.

Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2016)

European Champions Cup Rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 17, 2016)

The Mars mini-series on the National Geographic channel


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2016)

More European Champions Cup rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 19, 2016)

Local National Basketball


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2016)

NFL...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2016)

The War, Chinese movie Korean war.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2016)

Latest episode of Brooklyn Nine-Nine (TV Series 2013– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2016)

The Magnificent Seven latest version.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 22, 2016)

Any good Wayne? I got the feeling they made it just to have fun on a movie set.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2016)

An episode of Planet Earth II (TV Mini-Series 2016) - IMDb...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2016)

Watching The Force Awakens as I type this....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2016)

Rogue One friday night. I liked it!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2016)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 26, 2016)

The Magic of Ordinary Days


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 27, 2016)

X-Men Apocalypse


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2016)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2016)

The Last Witch Hunter


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2016)

Episode of Planet Earth II (TV Mini-Series 2016) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Any good Wayne? I got the feeling they made it just to have fun on a movie set.


I didn't mind it, sure they had lots of fun doing it.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2016)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2016)

Godzilla


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2016)

More English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 31, 2016)

Mom


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2017)

The Last Samurai


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 1, 2017)

Dick Clarks Rockin' New Years Eve, specifically their headliner Mariah Carey. 

Have you ever seen something so cringe worthy but just couldn't look away, like a live comedian bombing on stage or any clown act? Well this was 100 times worse. I was literally begging my family to please turn it off. Google this to see what I'm talking about. A fitting end to 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2017)

NFL...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 1, 2017)

Finished 76th and final episode of the Chinese TV Series Investiture of the Gods II.
So many gorgeous Chinese actresses, many of whom were killed off throughout the episodes.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 2, 2017)

Hail Caesar! I love Cohen Brothers movies


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2017)

An episode of Planet Earth II (TV Mini-Series 2016) - IMDb...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 4, 2017)

"The secret life of pets" - fell asleep with my daughter on my lap, so...

The end of "The fifth element". Love that movie.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 4, 2017)

...oh and " Sully " good movie


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 4, 2017)

Zootopia - I liked it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2017)

Latest episode of Sherlock (TV Series 2010– ) - IMDb


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 4, 2017)

I cannot wait for Dr Who to return.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 5, 2017)

watched season 1 of Marco Polo over the past few nights...not bad so far...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2017)

An episode of Planet Earth II (TV Mini-Series 2016) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2017)

National League Basketball...


----------



## stona (Jan 6, 2017)

Finished the HBO miniseries 'The Night Of' last night and thoroughly enjoyed it.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The Basket (Jan 6, 2017)

Rogue 1
Enjoyed it.
Not a big fan of Force Awakens but rogue 1 was good


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 6, 2017)

Have tickets to see Rogue One this weekend


----------



## The Basket (Jan 6, 2017)

You will not be disappointed.
If you like star wars you will like rogue 1.
I may even go cinema again to watch it again. And that's a new one on me.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 6, 2017)

Sweet! Wasn't a big fan of "Destroy to Death Star 3", ah...I mean "The force awakens".

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## The Basket (Jan 6, 2017)

I thought the Force Awakens was poop.
I have watched over and over on DVD to try and like it more. But still feel very ambivalent towards it. Got into some grand arguments with the Sith fan boys who thought it was pure gold.
But Rogue one is the Star wars film you're looking for and was actually the film I wanted Force awakens to be.


----------



## Kai Stemm (Jan 6, 2017)

Gravity


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 6, 2017)

Good movie!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2017)

Episode of The Grand Tour (TV Series 2016– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Kai Stemm (Jan 7, 2017)

Proud (2004) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 8, 2017)

Natonal Basketball League Adelaide V NewZealand


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2017)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## rochie (Jan 8, 2017)

Sherlock, fantastic is all I can say


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 9, 2017)

Good to know Karl, waiting till I have all 3....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2017)

NFL...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 10, 2017)

3rd part of the Netflix series The Crown


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 11, 2017)

Finished Marco Polo, enjoyed it,


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 12, 2017)

Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon The sword of destiny


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2017)

Latest episode of The Big Bang Theory (TV Series 2007– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Airframes (Jan 12, 2017)

Some sort of Fantasy movie, on DVD - called 'Red Tails' .......................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Jan 12, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Some sort of Fantasy movie, on DVD - called 'Red Tails' .......................


The one where 3 or so planes attack a fully armed and ready German air base?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2017)

Latest episode of Brooklyn Nine-Nine (TV Series 2013– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2017)

Suicide Squad...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2017)

NFL...


----------



## Kai Stemm (Jan 18, 2017)

13 hours


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2017)

NCIS


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 19, 2017)

Latest episode of Bones


----------



## Kai Stemm (Jan 19, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> Latest episode of Bones


Is bones a good series I hear good and bad review and I'm not sure if I should watch it. I did watch one episode but couldn't understand the story line


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 19, 2017)

Kai Stemm said:


> Is bones a good series I hear good and bad review and I'm not sure if I should watch it. I did watch one episode but couldn't understand the story line



I really enjoy it but then again I almost got into forensics awhile back. It can be a bit campy at times in a geeky way but I am a nerd so I'm ok with that. The earlier seasons were great but then they drifted away, however the current season (and final) is pretty good.


----------



## Kai Stemm (Jan 19, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> I really enjoy it but then again I almost got into forensics awhile back. It can be a bit campy at times in a geeky way but I am a nerd so I'm ok with that. The earlier seasons were great but then they drifted away, however the current season (and final) is pretty good.


Ok I think I will try to watch it 
And aren't we all nerds in something

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2017)

Latest episode of Sherlock (TV Series 2010– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2017)

Adelaide 36ers beat Brisbane in NBL.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2017)

European Champions Cup Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2017)

X Men Apocalypse Son and his girlfriend came over and had not seen it.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2017)

More European Champions Cup Rugby...


----------



## The Basket (Jan 23, 2017)

Mostly children programming.
Paw patrol and Team Umizoomi.
Very dodgy helicopter in Paw Patrol.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2017)

Grimm


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 23, 2017)

Longmire, season 4

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2017)

NFL...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 24, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> Longmire, season 4



Awesome show, get into Season 5 asap!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jan 24, 2017)

Hunting Hitler season 2

They now believe Hitler flew out of Berlin the day before history tells us he died, flew to Tinder in Denmark then on to spain.
Ended up in Misones Argentina.

There is a compound in the jungle near Misones where they found some Nazi items and no doubt some Nazi official may have lived there but was it Hitler ?

Next weeks episode they get shown a photograph of Hitler alive in Argentina and try to interview a great niece of Goring's


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2017)

Few episodes of The Man in the High Castle (TV Series 2015– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2017)

Sherlock Season 4


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 26, 2017)

The American Experience - The last days of Vietnam 

A really well made documentary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 26, 2017)

Deadpool - I love that movie.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2017)

Anglo Welsh Cup Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2017)

national basketball Adelaide V Illawarra


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2017)

Winter X Games...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2017)

Grimm


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2017)

Few episodes of Taboo (TV Series 2017– ) - IMDb...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 30, 2017)

Longmire, season 5. Wayne, you were correct!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2017)

The Jungle Book


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2017)

Episode of The Grand Tour (TV Series 2016– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> Longmire, season 5. Wayne, you were correct!



Fantastic Series can't wait for season 6...!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2017)

Final episode of Planet Earth II (TV Mini-Series 2016– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 1, 2017)

Something about David Attenburough... I would watch a documentary on the evolution of Chinese Food Menus if he made it. May he live a thousand years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 2, 2017)

he pulls you in doesn't he....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2017)

Indeed he does.

Game of Anglo-Welsh Cup rugby...


----------



## rochie (Feb 3, 2017)

Bottom


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2017)

Opening games of the 6 Nations...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 5, 2017)

The almighty Johnsons....a couple of episodes...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 5, 2017)

_Justified_ Season 1 - That and _The Shield_ I never tire of.


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 5, 2017)

Kingsman: The Secret Service. Gory.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2017)

Another game of 6 Nations Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2017)

NCIS Triple...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2017)

Few episodes of The Man in the High Castle (TV Series 2015– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2017)

Agents of shield


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2017)

World Cup Skiing...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 8, 2017)

Nova special about raising the Costa Concordia. Wow, talk about engineering. They used the same technique that we used at Pearl Harbor. Very interesting and expensive (1 Billion +).


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 9, 2017)

National basketball Adelaide V Cairns


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2017)

Couple of episodes of Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. (TV Series 2013– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 10, 2017)

Criminal Minds.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 10, 2017)

PBS documentary on the Oklahoma City bombing.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2017)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 13, 2017)

The Walking dead returns...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 13, 2017)

Deepwater Horizon - Loved it!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2017)

6 Nations Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2017)

The Almighty Johnsons...into season 2


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2017)

Episode of Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. (TV Series 2013– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2017)

NCIS and NCIS New Orleans crossover


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2017)

Adelaide defeat illawarra in game 1 of Semi Finals


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2017)

Episode of Taboo (TV Series 2017– ) - IMDB...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 17, 2017)

Justified - Season 2


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2017)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2017)

The Great Wall


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2017)

World Championship skiing...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 19, 2017)

The Arrival - ...aaaaahhhh...hmmmm...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2017)

Doctor Strange (2016) - IMDb


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 21, 2017)

The Impossible...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2017)

Latest episode of The Big Bang Theory (TV Series 2007– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 21, 2017)

The Little Prince


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 22, 2017)

Watching Adelaide United V Gamba Osaka in the AFC Champions soccer


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 22, 2017)

Bones


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 22, 2017)

Binge watching "Crossing Jordan" on Netflix.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2017)

Latest episode of Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. (TV Series 2013– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 24, 2017)

Predators


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2017)

continuing The Almighty Johnsons


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2017)

6 Nations Rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 25, 2017)

Zootopia


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2017)

633 Squadron.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 26, 2017)

The Lego Batman movie...hilarious


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2017)

More 6 Nations Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2017)

The Walking Dead.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2017)

Few episodes of Narcos (TV Series 2015– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 1, 2017)

Final season and episodes of The Mighty Johnsons...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2017)

Few episodes of Taboo (TV Series 2017– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2017)

First episode of Legion....not sure about this one....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2017)

Latest episode of The Big Bang Theory (TV Series 2007– ) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2017)

The Walking Dead


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 6, 2017)

Police academy.


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 6, 2017)

The Last Samurai

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 6, 2017)

SNL


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 6, 2017)

47 Ronin


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 8, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> The Last Samurai



A favourite of mine...


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 8, 2017)

Mine as well!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2017)

6 Nations rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2017)

NCIS, NCIS New Orleans and NCIS LA...with the send off for Miguel Ferrer who passed away earlier this year...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2017)

More 6 Nations rugby...


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 11, 2017)

Just finished watching Hidden Figures! Very cool!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 11, 2017)

Waiting until my son finishes playing minecraft so we can watch Doctor Strange. 

I just keep telling myself I'm in control, I'm in control...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2017)

went to the Flicks to see Logan. enjoyed it.

....not for kids either...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2017)

Watched 'The Thin Red Line' on DVD - quite surprised, as I'd always thought it was a Vietnam movie !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 12, 2017)

Finally saw Dr. STRANGE. Liked it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 12, 2017)

The Saint, the classic TV series that is....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2017)

Kong Skull Island.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 14, 2017)

The Crown - Even though Matt Smith will always be the Dr. to me, he's dong a great job in this one.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 15, 2017)

A Village in France, Season 1, 1940.

I heard about this TV series from France that started 2009 that deals with how a village, Villeneuve, and it's citizens are effected by the German occupation. I bought it on Amazon and it is the most gripping television drama ..... totally recommended. Subtitled but easy to follow.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2017)

Latest episode of The Big Bang Theory (TV Series 2007– ) - IMDb...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2017)

The Walking dead.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2017)

Couple of episode of SS-GB (TV Mini-Series 2017– ) - IMDb...


----------



## parsifal (Mar 16, 2017)

Not the last movie I saw, but certainly fairly recent, and one of the best was "The Legend Of Ben Hall"

I would highly recommend it

The Legend of Ben Hall (2016) - IMDb


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2017)

Office Christmas Party (2016) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2017)

Hacksaw Ridge.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2017)

6 Nations Rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 20, 2017)

Passengers


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2017)

Rogue One (2016) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2017)

The Walking dead.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2017)

Few episodes of Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. (TV Series 2013– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 22, 2017)

Watched a train wreck called Troll 2 last night as I couldn't sleep. Talk about horrible acting and a bad plot. Seriously, I think the casting director must have put an add in the local paper stating "Cast members needed, no experience wanted". Really, the best actors in the whole movie were the people in the Troll/Goblin suits.

I don't know what it is about me and watching bad movies, I try to turn away but come back to see if it could get any worse, and most times it does.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2017)

Marvels Iron Fist series eps 1-3


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2017)

More iron Fist eps 4-6


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2017)

Shaun of the dead...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 27, 2017)

Sing


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2017)

more Iron Fist.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2017)

Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them (2016) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2017)

Fantastic Beasts as well....!


----------



## Robert Porter (Apr 2, 2017)

Also watched Fantastic Beasts last night!


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 2, 2017)

Dr. Strange


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2017)

Hot Fuzz....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2017)

Episode of SS-GB (TV Mini-Series 2017– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2017)

Coast Australia


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2017)

Episode of The Last Kingdom (TV Series 2015– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Robert Porter (Apr 5, 2017)

Thunderbolt on Netflix


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2017)

NCIS


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 7, 2017)

Latest episode of The Big Bang Theory (TV Series 2007– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 8, 2017)

As yesterday was 77 years since the sinking of the Yamato...watched Otoko taichi No Yamato "Men of Yamato


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 8, 2017)

Rogue One.....ok.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2017)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2017)

AFL showdown Adelaide V Port Adelaide...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2017)

More English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2017)

DC Legends of tomorrow


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2017)

Few episodes of The Last Kingdom (TV Series 2015– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2017)

Gran Torino....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2017)

Episode of SS-GB (TV Mini-Series 2017– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2017)

Jurassic World


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2017)

Latest episode of Brooklyn Nine-Nine (TV Series 2013– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2017)

AFL Adelaide V Essendon


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2017)

English Premiership rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2017)

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2017)

Episode of Decline and Fall (TV Mini-Series 2017– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2017)

Vikings eps 11 and 12 of season 4


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 19, 2017)

Finished watching the Russian TV series The Attackers. The special effects aren't up to western standards,
but were ok. The characters were well developed and you become attached to some of them. They didn't
hide the effects the Political Commissars had on the lives of the people trying to fight a war.
Not a bad series and I enjoyed it.
Started another one, The Night Swallows about the female fliers the Germans called The Night Witches, who harassed German lines in the dark in their bi-planes.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2017)

More Vikings eps 13-15


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2017)

Episode of Decline and Fall (TV Mini-Series 2017– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2017)

The Fate of the Furious


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 24, 2017)

Hacksaw Ridge. Excellent!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2017)

European Champions Cup rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2017)

Guardians of the Galaxy vol.2


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2017)

Episode of Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. (TV Series 2013– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 25, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> Guardians of the Galaxy vol.2



Damn! I remember when movies opened here!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Damn! I remember when movies opened here!



Lagging behind a bit there mate..


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2017)

Episode of The Last Kingdom (TV Series 2015– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 26, 2017)

Yeah, the bootleg gets here from overseas before the actual movie does! Thanks Trump!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2017)

rest of Vikings season 4.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2017)

Latest episode of Brooklyn Nine-Nine (TV Series 2013– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2017)

Blue Bloods and Hawaii Five-0


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 30, 2017)

Storks


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2017)

Latest episode of The Big Bang Theory (TV Series 2007– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Robert Porter (Apr 30, 2017)

Riddick (2013)


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 30, 2017)

Flash Gordon (1980) at the cinemas! Awesome


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 30, 2017)

Hahahaha. Good one!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 1, 2017)

Now that's an oldie....Andy

Doctor Who


----------



## Robert Porter (May 1, 2017)

The sparkler stuck up the rocket nozzle was the height of special effects back then....


----------



## Wayne Little (May 2, 2017)

Agents of Shield


----------



## herman1rg (May 2, 2017)

Guardians of The Galaxy Vol 2


----------



## Robert Porter (May 2, 2017)

I AM GROOOOT!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (May 2, 2017)

Yes Definitely Robert, I've ordered a T shirt with that printed on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2017)

Latest episode of Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. (TV Series 2013– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 3, 2017)

NCIS, plus LA and New Orleans...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2017)

Agents of SHIELD too...


----------



## rochie (May 5, 2017)

Forged in fire, am addicted to it, want to learn to blacksmith


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2017)

English Premiership rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2017)

TOP GUN

son's girlfiend had not seen it.


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2017)

Few episodes of The Last Kingdom (TV Series 2015– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 8, 2017)

Doctor Who.


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2017)

Latest episode of The Big Bang Theory (TV Series 2007– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2017)

The Great Escape....an oldie but a goodie.


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2017)

xXx: Return of Xander Cage (2017) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (May 10, 2017)

it's that time of the week....NCIS fix.....


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2017)

Latest episode of Brooklyn Nine-Nine (TV Series 2013– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 11, 2017)

Criminal Minds


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2017)

Europa League semi final second leg...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 14, 2017)

Prometheus last night...Alien Covenant today.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 14, 2017)

Damn Wayne!

Just saw Guardians of the Galaxy vol.2 last night!


----------



## Old Wizard (May 14, 2017)

Hidden Figures.....good movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2017)

European Champions Cup Rugby Final...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 15, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Damn Wayne!
> 
> Just saw Guardians of the Galaxy vol.2 last night!



Ridley Scott is the man...!

and I liked Guardians too.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 16, 2017)

That good huh? I have tickets for Friday night.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 17, 2017)

NCIS Night....all 3


----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2017)

Latest episode of Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. (TV Series 2013– ) - IMDb....


----------



## swampyankee (May 21, 2017)

_Hidden Figures
_
Highly recommended.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 21, 2017)

Alien Covenant...more about synthetic humans than aliens...slightly letdown. Many red herrings in the multiple trailers. David you very bad boy.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2017)

John Wick then finally arriving in Australia....John Wick Chapter 2


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2017)

Lion (2016) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2017)

Homeland Season 6 eps 1 and 2


----------



## Wayne Little (May 25, 2017)

More Homeland eps 3,4 and 5.


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2017)

Jack Reacher: Never Go Back (2016) - IMDb


----------



## Old Wizard (May 28, 2017)

Today I finished a Korean movie with subs called Part Time Spy, which was mostly humorous
with serious undertones. It featured two actresses, one of whom played a tough short-tempered
cop and the other a mousey, insecure over achiever who can't get a steady job. She gets a part time
job at a government security agency. She and the cop both get sent undercover to get evidence
against a money phishing operation where they become reluctant friends. In the end, they succeed.
Fun movie.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2017)

rest of the Homeland Series 6


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2017)

Hacksaw Ridge (2016) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2017)

Last of the Mohicans

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2017)

NCAA Lacrosse Championship Game...Ohio V Maryland


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2017)

AFL Port V Hawthorn


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2017)

First game of the Lions tour...


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 3, 2017)

Guardians of the Galaxy 2! Go Groot!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 3, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> Last of the Mohicans



My favorite movie!

Saw Wonder Woman last night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2017)

Wonder Woman today... Me and SWMBO....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2017)

Passengers (2016) - IMDb


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 4, 2017)

Red. Typical Bruce Willis movie.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2017)

Doctor Who.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 5, 2017)

Wife "forcing" me to watch "Dexter" from season one to the end on Netflix. How did I miss this when it was on? Go Dex!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2017)

Catching up on doctor Who since I've been away...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 6, 2017)

Fear the Walking Dead


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2017)

Episode of Doctor Who (TV Series 2005– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 7, 2017)

Watching another Russian TV Series The Werewolf Hunt.
Very interesting.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2017)

British and Irish Lions vs Blues in the Lions NZ Rugby series...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 8, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> My favorite movie!.



Mohicans is a favourite of mine too, Son's girlfiend hadn't seen it....didn't need to be told twice..! 

Always enjoy seeing the Bus..Oops...in the background when they are leaving the fort after surrendering to the French..!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2017)

Bit of French Open Tennis...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 8, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> Mohicans is a favourite of mine too, Son's girlfiend hadn't seen it....didn't need to be told twice..!
> 
> Always enjoy seeing the Bus..Oops...in the background when they are leaving the fort after surrendering to the French..!



Really? Damn, glad I missed that. But did you catch the red jacketed animal handler releasing the deer in the beginning? Watched it a million times, but it took my baby brother to point it out to me...now it's SO obvious!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Really? Damn, glad I missed that. But did you catch the red jacketed animal handler releasing the deer in the beginning? Watched it a million times, but it took my baby brother to point it out to me...now it's SO obvious!



actually...missed that one...will have to break it out again..


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2017)

Some Champions Trophy Cricket...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2017)

Episodes of the 100


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2017)

Latest British and Irish Lions game...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 11, 2017)

The Mummy 2017


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2017)

F1 Canadian Grand Prix...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2017)

The other The Mummy 1999


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2017)

Doctor Who...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2017)

Dr Who...too..!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2017)

The Mummy returns


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 15, 2017)

John Wick and John Wick 2. Bloody!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2017)

Logan


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2017)

Bit of Scotland vs Australia in the rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2017)

Mechanic Resurrection


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2017)

Doctor Who


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2017)

Doctor Who...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2017)

Sand Castle war movie set in Iraq.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2017)

John Wick: Chapter 2 (2017) - IMDb


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 24, 2017)

Family slides from the '70's


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Family slides from the '70's



That could be really cool.....or downright scary sh!t....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2017)

1st Test of the British and Irish Lions vs New Zealand...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2017)

second to last Doctor Who.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2017)

Doctor Who as well...


----------



## javlin (Jun 26, 2017)

"in the Valley of Violence" decent flick Ethan Hawke and John Travolta western.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 27, 2017)

Warcraft The beginning


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 28, 2017)

Aliens

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2017)

Another episode of Dr Who...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2017)

CSI Miami


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2017)

Few episodes of Poldark (TV Series 2015– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2017)

Magnificent Seven 2016


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2017)

2nd test of the British and Irish Lions vs New Zealand...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 3, 2017)

Patriot Day


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2017)

Doctor Who


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 3, 2017)

Hidden Figures


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 4, 2017)

More deep Space Nine....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2017)

Bit of Tennis from Wimbledon...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2017)

Even more deep Space Nine....2 seasons down....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2017)

More tennis from Wimbledon...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2017)

Serenity.....I do like this one..and the short lived Firefly series.....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2017)

British and Irish Lions vs New Zealand 3rd Test...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2017)

Spiderman Homecoming with SWMBO


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2017)

Bit of the 1st Test match in the cricket between England and South Africa...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2017)

Into season 3 of Deep Space Nine.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 11, 2017)

Saw an old episode of Croc Hunter with the late Steve Erwin where he was in Northern Australia and came upon the fuselage of a Bristol Beaufort! He even got in the turret! Crikey I got real excited!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2017)

Women's Quarter finals at Wimbledon...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2017)

fear the Walking Dead


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2017)

More Tennis from Wimbledon...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2017)

Ever After


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2017)

British Grand Prix...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2017)

heading towards the back end of season 3 Deep Space Nine.....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2017)

New season of Game of Thrones!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 18, 2017)

Game of Thrones.....finally..!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 18, 2017)

Deadpool (while I wait to watch the new season of Game of Thrones).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 18, 2017)

Spiderman Homecoming

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2017)

We were Soldiers


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2017)

Few episodes of Poldark...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 19, 2017)

War for the planet of the apes. Excellent!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> War for the planet of the apes. Excellent!



looking forward to it, not here till next week....


----------



## rochie (Jul 21, 2017)

Diesel Brothers, with Chuck Norris.

What the F##K has happened to Chuck Norris's face ?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2017)

Bit of the Open golf...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2017)

rochie said:


> ... What the F##K has happened to Chuck Norris's face ?



Has visited the same wellness and rejuvenation retreat the two guys did ?


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 21, 2017)

rochie said:


> Diesel Brothers, with Chuck Norris.
> 
> What the F##K has happened to Chuck Norris's face ?


Age


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2017)

Dunkirk


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 23, 2017)

How was it? Previews look awesome!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2017)

Women's Cricket World Cup Final...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> How was it? Previews look awesome!



I enjoyed it, check over on Hyperscale for a short review on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 24, 2017)

Kong, skull island.
Incredibly disappointing !


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2017)

Latest episode of Game of Thrones!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 25, 2017)

Game of Thrones down under too....


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 25, 2017)

Kong Skull Island so so.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2017)

Episode of Poldark...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 26, 2017)

continuing the Deep Space Nine marathon...middle of season 4 now...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2017)

Bit of the Test Match between England and South Africa...


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 28, 2017)

The watching of Cricket in the US was outlawed as cruel and unusual punishment. Of course American Football is not much better.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 29, 2017)

Ghost in the Shell Just ok.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2017)

Bit of Indycar...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2017)

An oldie...Uncommon Valour


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2017)

Latest episode of Game of Thrones!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 31, 2017)

Same


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2017)

Episode of Dr. Who...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2017)

Game of Thrones.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2017)

Episode of Poldark (TV Series 2015– ) - IMDb...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 2, 2017)

Just came from "Dunkirk" ... beautifully crafted .... overpowering sound track .... magnificent aerial work. It left me with a feeling of utter helplessness which, I suppose, is exactly what the waiting troops felt.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 2, 2017)

Exactly what a friend said, when he saw it last week. 
I missed out, so have to search for a cinema still showing it, or wait until it's out on DVD.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 2, 2017)

There isn't a _single _German shown in the film except the last shot when a Spitfire pilot runs out of fuel and lands on the beach and is taken prisoner .... just shadowy forms in coal scuttles in the last shot. Nowlan, the director, has received a lot of criticism but he clearly had a vision ... and executed it.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2017)

Still need to see it, heard mostly good things.


----------



## ArmouredSprue (Aug 3, 2017)

Our club SAPMA is going to watch this Sunday as a club event. Will be fun indeed!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 4, 2017)

Dunkirk was well done, enjoyed it.


----------



## ArmouredSprue (Aug 4, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> Dunkirk was well done, enjoyed it.



Cheers mate!
Check out my recente tip, you'll like it: armouredsprue.blogspot.com.au

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 4, 2017)

Most impressive Paulo..!


----------



## ArmouredSprue (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm glad you liked


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 4, 2017)

I must be the odd man out. I saw it and was like...meh. Thought first couple of minutes was the best part.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2017)

Super Rugby Final...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 6, 2017)

Rise and Dawn of the Planet of the Apes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2017)

England vs South Africa in the Test Match Cricket...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2017)

War for the Planet of the Apes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2017)

Latest episode of Game of Thrones!!! One of the best yet!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2017)

Same as Hugh.....and agree with Hugh...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2017)

Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2 (2017) - IMDb


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 9, 2017)

Lost World of Z so so.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 10, 2017)

GOT


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 12, 2017)

Sharknado 5......


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2017)

Athletics World Championship...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2017)

Major league Lacrosse Semi Final Ohio V Florida


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2017)

Latest episode of Game of Thrones (TV Series 2011– ) - IMDb!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 15, 2017)

Another awesome Episode of Game of Thrones...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2017)

Into season 6 of deep Space nine...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2017)

Bit of the England vs Windies Cricket Test Match...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2017)

Valerian i didn't mind it at all ....The Fifth Element on Steroids...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2017)

Latest episode of Game of Thrones!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 22, 2017)

Glass Castle .... a beautifully made film, horribly sad but wonderfully strong about an ex WW2 fighter pilot who is alcoholic and dysfunctional along with his artsy wife .... their four kids endure hell on earth in the realm of white America that HRC and BHO denounced as "deplorable". Great American films are still being made.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 23, 2017)

Game of Thrones....TOP episode.


----------



## rochie (Aug 23, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> Game of Thrones....TOP episode.


Me too !


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 23, 2017)

Guardians of the Galaxy vol. 2 Entertaining but not great.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2017)

Few episodes of Scrubs (TV Series 2001–2010) - IMDb...


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 24, 2017)

We have been binge watching the TV Series called "Jack Taylor" on Netflix.


----------



## rochie (Aug 24, 2017)

Watching sands of Iwo Jima, gotta love a bit of the Duke !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 24, 2017)

My step father, passed years ago, but he had a HUGE collection (VHS) of The Duke as well as practically every Zane Grey and Louis L'amour book ever printed! Good stuff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 24, 2017)

An Aussi show called _Rake_, it's a combination of _House_ and _Franklin & Bash._ It's awesome!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2017)

rochie said:


> Watching sands of Iwo Jima, gotta love a bit of the Duke !




On that note Rio Bravo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 25, 2017)

More episodes of forged in fire


----------



## rochie (Aug 25, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> On that note Rio Bravo


Watched Hellfighters the other day and its John Wayne day on TCM up here on monday

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2017)

Bit of F1 practice from Spa...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2017)

rochie said:


> Watched Hellfighters the other day and its John Wayne day on TCM up here on monday



We don't have TCM here anymore...

But i do have a sh!t load of the duke on DVD....

Dark Matter and Killjoys


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 26, 2017)

Both shows had a heck of an ending.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2017)

another John Wayne...Hondo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 27, 2017)

It's a John Wayne couple of days

The Sons of Katie Elder

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2017)

F1 from Spa...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2017)

Thorlifter said:


> It's a John Wayne couple of days The Sons of Katie Elder



 a personal favourite! along with the Horse Soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2017)

Bit of the England vs West Indies Test Match Cricket...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2017)

season 7 deep Space Nine nearing the end...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2017)

Few episodes of Poldark (TV Series 2015– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 2, 2017)

Dunkirk......three times.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 2, 2017)

Season end for Killjoys. Surprising.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2017)

Now completed all 7 seasons of deep Space Nine over the past few months..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2017)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2017)

Ripper Street Season 5 episodes 1 and 2


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2017)

Couple of episodes of Quacks (TV Series 2017– ) - IMDb...


----------



## rochie (Sep 5, 2017)

Fantastic Beasts, what a pile of crap !


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2017)

Ripper Street eps 3 & 4


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 7, 2017)

More Rake


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2017)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2017)

Another John Wayne...The Horse Soldiers...a personal favourite....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2017)

More English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 10, 2017)

AFL Football Port Power V West Coast.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2017)

Another game of English Premiership Rugby and then a bit of NFL...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 10, 2017)

Scrubs marathon


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2017)

Fear the Walking Dead.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 11, 2017)

Will & Grace, it was a pretty clever series.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2017)

Few episodes of Narcos (TV Series 2015– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2017)

Star trek Voyager...into Season 1.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2017)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 17, 2017)

Indiana Jones and the Last crusade


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2017)

More English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 17, 2017)

Adventure time (Cartoon)

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2017)

NFL...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2017)

Fear the Walking Dead Ep.11


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2017)

Few episodes of The Defenders (TV Series 2017– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2017)

Into Voyager season 2....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 20, 2017)

Ken Burns Vietnam - Episode 1


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 21, 2017)

Top of the Lake China Girl. eps 1 and 2


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 21, 2017)

More Ken Burns Vietnam


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2017)

Episode of The Defenders (TV Series 2017– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2017)

Top of the lake china Girl eps 3 & 4


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2017)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 23, 2017)

Assassin's Prayer.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 24, 2017)

Wonder Woman. Not bad.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 24, 2017)

Top of the lake China Girl Eps. 5 & 6


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2017)

NFL...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 26, 2017)

Star Trek Discovery


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2017)

Few episodes of The Defenders (TV Series 2017– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2017)

Fear the Walking Dead


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2017)

Few episodes of Last Chance U (TV Series 2016– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2017)

New season episodes of NCIS and NCIS New Orleans


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2017)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 1, 2017)

Blue Bloods


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2017)

NFL...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 1, 2017)

Like Blue Bloods Wayne. Just watched SNL.


----------



## Torch (Oct 2, 2017)

Saw "Land of Mine" last night, wasn't bad. Would of been nice to know what the Sargent was so po'd about and maybe what the young German soldiers did before becoming pows, What a crappy job that must of been clearing those mines as it is till this day in so many parts of the world.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2017)

Few episodes of The Defenders (TV Series 2017– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2017)

Hawaii Five 0 new season first episode.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2017)

NCIS plus New Orleans and LA


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2017)

A selection from: [url=http://www.oceanfilmfestival.co.uk]Ocean Film Festival World Tour 2017[/URL]


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2017)

New Criminal Minds...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2017)

Designated Survivor.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2017)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 8, 2017)

Transformers Last Knight OK


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2017)

NFL...


----------



## rochie (Oct 9, 2017)

More forged in fire


----------



## The Basket (Oct 9, 2017)

New blade runner 2049.
No idea if it's good or bad.
But it's sheer scale, sheer enormity are astonishing. Very artsy but I would certainly recommend it as the antidote to every awful film you ever did see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 9, 2017)

The Basket said:


> New blade runner 2049.
> No idea if it's good or bad.
> But it's sheer scale, sheer enormity are astonishing. Very artsy but I would certainly recommend it as the antidote to every awful film you ever did see.


Looking forward to seeing it myself


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 10, 2017)

Yeah, maybe this weekend, watched the original the other night.


----------



## The Basket (Oct 10, 2017)

Word to the wise.
Blade Runner 2049 is a long film so bladder control is a must. Keep liquid intake to a minimum and go before the film starts.
It costs a lot and you can certainly see the money. To explain the film properly, you need to write a 5,000 word essay using words like Zeitgeist and Existentialism. It's a heavy film so beware.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2017)

Episode of The Last Post (TV Series 2017– ) - IMDb...


----------



## The Basket (Oct 11, 2017)

The trailer for Last Jedi.
Considering the hype about a short clip you would think Darth Vader himself has risen and in Trafalgar Square.
Feel the inner nerd.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 11, 2017)

I didn't notice a 4th deathstar though. The 1st order is slipping.


----------



## The Basket (Oct 12, 2017)

To be honest I would go to the next star wars film if Chewbacca was reading the phone book.
Pavlovian response...star wars film, I buy ticket. Brainwashed.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2017)

Yeah...like star Wars tooo....serve it up...


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 12, 2017)

Latest episodes of....

Hells kitchen
Alaska: The last frontier
Bering Sea Gold


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 12, 2017)

South Park!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 12, 2017)

Love that woman on Bering Sea Gold. The one with the big nose. Something about her that does it for me.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2017)

Seal Team


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2017)

Episode of The Last Post (TV Series 2017– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2017)

The great Wall


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2017)

European Champions Cup Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2017)

The Sons of Katie Elder

another Duke favourite.


----------



## Torch (Oct 16, 2017)

I tuned in to the Bronco/Giant game, tuned out after the first quarter, the Donkies are done.


----------



## rochie (Oct 16, 2017)

Split

And working my way through Tin Star


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2017)

Few episodes of The Big Bang Theory (TV Series 2007– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2017)

Star Trek Discovery


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2017)

Latest episode of The Big Bang Theory (TV Series 2007– ) - IMDb...


----------



## rochie (Oct 18, 2017)

War dog's


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2017)

Fear the Walking Dead finale.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2017)

European Champions Cup Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2017)

Blade Runner 2049, i liked it.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2017)

European Champions Cup Rugby followed by the F1...


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 22, 2017)

_Flying the Secret Sky_
A 2008 documentary of RAF Ferry Command. Lots of good footage of aircraft, some in color. Interviews with pilots and staff.
describes the historic flight of _Commando,_ Churchill's LB 30, from England to Cairo and on to Moscow.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2017)

NFL...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 23, 2017)

First episode of "Turned"


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 24, 2017)

Walking Dead


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2017)

Latest episode of [url=www.imdb.com/title/tt0898266/]The Big Bang Theory (TV Series 2007-) - IMDb[/URL]


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2017)

Star Trek Discovery


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2017)

Episode of Our Girl (TV Series 2014– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 26, 2017)

NCIS Triple


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 27, 2017)

A Hungarian WW2 movie "Dear Elza"

why are hungarian movies so SuperNatural?


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 28, 2017)

Shannara Chronicles.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2017)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2017)

Thor Ragnarok today with the boss lady.....liked it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2017)

First episode of Blue Planet 2 - IMDb

Stunning!!


----------



## pbehn (Oct 30, 2017)

Gnomey said:


> First episode of Blue Planet 2 - IMDb
> 
> Stunning!!


I thought the pictures were stunning but the narrative bordered on Johnny Morris in Animal Magic.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2017)

The Walking Dead

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 1, 2017)

watching KANI MAANGA:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccoK50bW2is_


one of few (less than 5 (!!!)) good Iranian War movies


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2017)

Episode of The Last Post (TV Series 2017– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 3, 2017)

Designated Survivor


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2017)

Latest episode of The Big Bang Theory (TV Series 2007– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 4, 2017)

Star Trek Discovery.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 5, 2017)

And caught up on my dose of NCIS


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2017)

Bit of Anglo-Welsh Cup Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 6, 2017)

Star Trek Discovery.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 6, 2017)

The Big Sick

Saturday Night Live


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2017)

Latest episode of Blue Planet II (TV Mini-Series 2017) - IMDb...

Simply stunning!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 8, 2017)

NCIS time again...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2017)

Episode of Gunpowder (TV Mini-Series 2017– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 14, 2017)

The Walking Dead


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2017)

Churchill (2017) - IMDb


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 14, 2017)

Thor Ragnarok

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 15, 2017)

World Cup Qualifier Australia V Honduras


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2017)

Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Men Tell No Tales (2017) - IMDb


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 15, 2017)

I'm dying to see the new Thor movie!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> I'm dying to see the new Thor movie!



It's a good laugh


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 16, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 18, 2017)

Dunkirk - reasonable, but disappointing, after all the hype.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 19, 2017)

Binging on Peaky Blinders.

Loving it so far


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 20, 2017)

Longmire Season 6 in motion.....eps 1-3.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2017)

NFL...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2017)

Longmire eps 4 and 5


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 22, 2017)

NCIS night....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 22, 2017)

Wonder


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2017)

Longmire eps 6 and 7


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2017)

Bit of the Ashes cricket...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 25, 2017)

Justice League


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2017)

Autumn Internationals Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2017)

Finishe longmire, another great season, sad that its over.....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2017)

NFL...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 27, 2017)

Hidden Figures, good movie.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2017)

Episode of Blue Planet II (TV Mini-Series 2017) - IMDb...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 28, 2017)

Thor: Rangnorok


----------



## Kai Stemm (Nov 28, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Thor: Rangnorok


How was it?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 28, 2017)

One of the best, if not THE best superhero movies.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 29, 2017)

i thought it was great.


----------



## Kai Stemm (Nov 29, 2017)

I will try to see it then


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2017)

Wonder Woman (2017) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 30, 2017)

Supergirl, Arrow, Legends and The Flash Crossovers....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2017)

Episode of Blue Planet II (TV Mini-Series 2017) - IMDb...


----------



## Kai Stemm (Nov 30, 2017)

DS9 rewatched for the 3rd or 4th time

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 1, 2017)

Couple episodes of star Trek Voyager....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2017)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 3, 2017)

Shannara Chronicles catch up....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 3, 2017)

Valarian and the city of a thousand planets.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2017)

More English Premiership rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 3, 2017)

Futurama seasons 1 & 2...funny show


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 4, 2017)

Frontier Season 2 I like this show


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2017)

NFL...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 5, 2017)

Lone Survivor


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2017)

Bit of Champions League football...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2017)

Japanese Classic The Hidden Fortress


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2017)

European Champions Cup Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2017)

The Walking Dead.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2017)

NFL...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2017)

Movie LIFE


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2017)

Episode of Blue Planet II (TV Mini-Series 2017) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 13, 2017)

NCIS


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 14, 2017)

Continued Futurama binge watch with son Jack


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 14, 2017)

Desinated Survivor Eps 9 and 10.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2017)

Bit of The Ashes cricket...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 17, 2017)

Star Wars The Last Jedi, this morning...enjoyed it.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2017)

European Champions Cup Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 18, 2017)

started The Punisher...eps 1 and 2


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2017)

NFL...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 19, 2017)

More Punisher


----------



## rochie (Dec 19, 2017)

Life.

Was pretty good


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2017)

A few episodes of Riverdale (TV Series 2017– ) - IMDb...


----------



## rochie (Dec 20, 2017)

This, am in tears laughing 


_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JQNYUJIW4sw_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 20, 2017)

Followed by season 4 finale of Peaky Blinders.
Brilliant is all i can say


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2017)

Just finished The Punisher.....pretty violent but I loved it.....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2017)

Few episodes of The Big Bang Theory (2007) - IMDb...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2017)

The Hobbit extended edition.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2017)

NFL...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Dec 27, 2017)

Just watched "1944"...Story about Estonians in WW2, starts off with them in the German Army,then after one ambush it takes over from Estonians serving in the Russian army, was interesting, nice assortment of weaponry and a fairly interesting story line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2017)

The Hobbit - Desolation of Smaug


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 29, 2017)

And.....The Hobbit Battle of the Five Armies.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2017)

English Premiership Rugby...

Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 30, 2017)

Baby Driver


----------



## Smokey Stover (Dec 30, 2017)

Last movie i watched was Runaway train with John Voight


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 30, 2017)

"The Darkest Hour" - very well done. Interesting insights into current political scenarios


----------



## Smokey Stover (Dec 30, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> "The Darkest Hour" - very well done. Interesting insights into current political scenarios



Isnt that the new churchill biopic? I hear gary oldman is playing him. He's a great actor. Churchill on the other hand is not my cup of tea at all. But i wont go there....

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Dec 30, 2017)

Gnomey said:


> NFL...



Me too. I called the eagles in like week 3, but tbh it was more of a gut feeling than anything. Im going with the Rams as my outside chance. Have a sneaky feeling the Pats are gonna make it again though....


----------



## Smokey Stover (Dec 30, 2017)

rochie said:


> Followed by season 4 finale of Peaky Blinders.
> Brilliant is all i can say



I just cant get interested in that, and im a brummie boy too. Oh well, no accounting for taste i guess...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2017)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 30, 2017)

_*Kliny*_​
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...e/tt2624906/&usg=AOvVaw3VfN9KeciBh313j5JiltwC

A Polish movie about a veterans daily life problems ...

In English, It's name is "Wedges".


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 30, 2017)

Wurger
:

Czy widziałeś ten film?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2017)

ARTESH said:


> Wurger
> :
> 
> Czy widziałeś ten film?




Nope. I haven't. It seems to be one of the second-class movies.Not too much popular.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 30, 2017)

Wurger said:


> Nope. I haven't. It seems to be one of the second-class movies.Not too much popular.



I didn't watch it completely, but better than nothing.

at least, good for Improving listening.

what about Katyn and Warsaw44 ?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2017)

ARTESH said:


> ...what about Katyn and Warsaw44 ?



Not too bad. But a little bit overrated IMHO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Dec 31, 2017)

Rush. 
About the '76' F1 title race between Niki Lauder and James Hunt

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2017)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 31, 2017)

Here is a list of Iranian Movies that I like ...

Bacheha-Ye aseman (1997) - IMDb

Nakhoda Khorshid (1987) - IMDb

Duel (2004) - IMDb

Gheisar (1969) - IMDb

Tangsir (1973) - IMDb

Khabgah-e dokhtaran (2005) - IMDb

Man, Taraneh, panzdah sal daram (2002) - IMDb (Watchig right now)

Safar be Chazabeh (1996) - IMDb

Kafsh-haye Mirza Norooz (1985) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2018)

Battle of Britain been a while since i saw this....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2018)

NFL...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2018)

NCIS , NCIS LA and New Orleans....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2018)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 8, 2018)

The Foreigner Jackie Chan and Pierce Brosnan, wasnt bad..


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2018)

NFL...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 9, 2018)

Star Trek Discovery


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2018)

Few episodes of The Grand Tour (TV Series 2016– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 15, 2018)

Free Ticket....so went and saw The Last Jedi again...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2018)

NFL...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2018)

Latest ep. of Star trek discovery.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2018)

Episode of: Surgeons: At the Edge of Life (TV Mini-Series 2018) - IMDb...


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Jan 17, 2018)

Bridge of Spies- USAF pilot Francis Gary Powers and the Soviet Union standoff. Tom Hanks was on the "top of his game" in this movie, based on the actual trade event at Check Point Charlie-snow, cold, bright lights-


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2018)

Agents of SHIELD


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2018)

Ghost in the Shell.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2018)

European Champions Cup Rugby...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Jan 21, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> European Champions Cup Rugby...


Reminds me of a bumper sticker I once viewed: "It takes leather balls to play rugby, mate"!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2018)

The Rock


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2018)

NFL...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 24, 2018)

My weekly NCIS Triple fix....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2018)

Episode of Big Cats (TV Mini-Series 2018) - IMDb...


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 25, 2018)

Nothing ...
Some videos in Instagram ...
Like this one:


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Jan 25, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> Last two I saw were "A Bridge to Far" and "The Great Escape"


Two of my all-time favorites.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2018)

Chinese Movie God of War


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2018)

Few episodes of The End of the F***ing World (TV Series 2017– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 29, 2018)

Saturday Night The Maze Runner and The Scorch Trials, Sunday, the flicks to see part 3 The Death Cure, enjoyed it.


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Jan 29, 2018)

12 Strong


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2018)

Episode of Riverdale (TV Series 2016– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2018)

Star Trek Discovery


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2018)

Episode of Big Cats (TV Mini-Series 2018) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2018)

Strike back season 6 eps 1,2 and 3


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2018)

6 Nations Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 6, 2018)

Strike back ep 4 and 5


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 6, 2018)

Iranian Singer "Sogand" interviews with manoto TV.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2018)

NFL...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SANCER (Feb 7, 2018)

The last episodes of the series _Luther_ (Netflix)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2018)

Luther is a Top show, Idris Elba is currently working on a fifth series for 2018.

Norwegian Movie The Wave, Landslide, tsunami in Fiord....good movie.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2018)

Black Adder the Third (TV Series 1987) - IMDb


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 9, 2018)

Russian Serial "Хождение по мукам" .


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2018)

Yep that's the old but interesting movie. I have been watching that one a couple of times.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2018)

Winter Olympic's Opening Ceremony...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 9, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Yep that's the old but interesting movie. I have been watching that one a couple of times.


I just watched first episode. 
But agree with you.
I'm tired of Hollywood!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 10, 2018)

Strike back eps 6 & 7

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 10, 2018)

The Monuments Men online.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 10, 2018)

The Last Jedi...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2018)

6 Nations Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2018)

Star trek Discovery finale...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2018)

More 6 Nations Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2018)

Hidden Figures


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2018)

Few episodes of The Crown (TV Series 2016– ) - IMDb...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 14, 2018)

Rake, season 2 & 3


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2018)

Strike Back episode 8


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2018)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 18, 2018)

Marvel's Black Panther today at the flicks...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2018)

English Premiership Rugby...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 18, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> English Premiership Rugby...


If it is not private,
What is your favorite team?


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2018)

rewatching X-Files Season 10 before the new season...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2018)

Winter Olympics...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 20, 2018)

X-Files eps 3 and 4


----------



## billrunnels (Feb 20, 2018)

"Meet Me In St. Louis"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2018)

Episode of The Crown (TV Series 2016– ) - IMDb...


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 22, 2018)

A serie of Interviews by Iranian Rappers!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 22, 2018)

Black Panther...liked the villain more then the protagonist.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2018)

Enjoyed Black Panther 

Strike Back episode 9


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2018)

6 Nations Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2018)

X-Files eps 5 & 6, onto the new season.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2018)

6 Nations Rugby...


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 25, 2018)

The Death of Stalin - very bleak humour. Brilliant.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPpXFnHoC-0_


----------



## Graeme (Feb 26, 2018)

Now THAT does look good Grant!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2018)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2018)

X-Files season 11 eps 1 & 2


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2018)

Episode of the new series of Top Gear. Definitely not as good as the old or The Grand Tour...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2018)

another episode of the X-Files.....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2018)

Few episodes of Atypical (TV Series 2017– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2018)

'The Zookeeper's Wife'. A 2017 movie (on DVD) telling the true story of the couple who ran the Warsaw zoo, and how they saved 300 Jews. Apparently very accurate historically, and a very good movie.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2018)

Bit of Pro 14 Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 4, 2018)

Strike back.


----------



## The Basket (Mar 4, 2018)

Watched guardians of the galaxy 2 and thoroughly enjoyed it.
Not sure to watch john Wick 2 enjoyed first one even though it was garbage. Stylish garbage. So kinda not hoping much from the sequel. 
Or may go Dr Strange.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2018)

The Interview (2014) - IMDb


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 5, 2018)

Coco - Great Disney Film


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 6, 2018)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ry5ERzEOU5c_


The Lost Requiem - 1983
Dirctor: Khosrow Sinai (Recipient of Knight's Cross of the Order of Merit of the Republic of Poland)


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2018)

X-Files


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2018)

6 Nations Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 13, 2018)

X-Files


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2018)

Champions league football...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2018)

NCIS, NCIS Los Angeles and NCIS New Orleans.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2018)

Latest episode of The Big Bang Theory (TV Series 2007– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2018)

Thor Ragnarok on bluray.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2018)

6 Nations Rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 17, 2018)

The new Avengers Infinity War trailer


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2018)

New series Tin Star with Tim Roth first couple of eps are ok....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2018)

Deadpool (2016) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2018)

Tin Star eps 4-6


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2018)

Riverdale (TV Series 2016– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2018)

The Flash


----------



## swampyankee (Mar 21, 2018)

_Marvelous Mrs. Maisel_


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 21, 2018)

"MacBeth" onstage at the cutest little 19th century opera house you ever saw, hiding in the backwoods of Vermont. I guess we not only own the titles of most microbreweries and most lawyers per capita, but we're a contender for most theater companies p.c. as well.
Cheers,
Wes


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2018)

The Big Bang Theory (TV Series 2007– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2018)

designated Survivor.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2018)

Riverdale (TV Series 2016– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2018)

American Made. Tom Cruise


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 25, 2018)

Inglorious Basterds & War Machine


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2018)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2018)

Star Wars: Episode VIII - The Last Jedi (2017) - IMDb


----------



## ARTESH (Apr 1, 2018)

_View: https://www.instagram.com/p/Bf3BML8FiYp/_


Living with family vs. Living alone !!!


----------



## herman1rg (Apr 1, 2018)

Monty Python's Life of Brian (right now)


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2018)

European Champions Cup rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2018)

Battle of Redcliff Parts 1 and 2.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 2, 2018)

Nobodies


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2018)

RAF at 100 with Ewan and Colin McGregor: www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b09xptsg


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 2, 2018)

Rick & Morty


----------



## swampyankee (Apr 3, 2018)

_The Zoo_, from Animal Planet. It’s centered around the Bronx Zoo. My dog pays attention. He gets into watching the smaller quadrupeds, like the gazelles and otters. Watching him is a cute sideshow

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2018)

SWAT


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2018)

UEFA Champions League...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 4, 2018)

Finished Rick & Morty season 2, a funny if filthy cartoon.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2018)

David Attenborough's Natural Curiosities, Series 4: 3. Extreme Babies: www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b09w3yq8

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 4, 2018)

Mindhunter Season 1 on Netflix. Very well done!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2018)

The Crown (TV Series 2016– ) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2018)

Weekly fix of NCIS


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 7, 2018)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 7, 2018)

Ready player one


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2018)

Commonwealth Games...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 10, 2018)

Zone Troopers. Missed the first half hour and saw the last hour+. Was so bad I wish I had saw the first half hour and missed the last hour+ instead!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2018)

More Commonwealth Games...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2018)

Watching Vikings season 5


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2018)

The Jungle Book (2016) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2018)

New "Lost in Space" on Netflix. eps. 1-3


----------



## J.A.W. (Apr 17, 2018)

I recently caught up with Densel Washington's movie reprise of the Edward Woodward TV action show,
'The Equaliser', & really enjoyed it.. I'll bet Denzel enjoyed playing a character who 'makes good'..
..on the lousy ending to his flick 'Training Day' - where his 'cool dude' character is lamely wasted - by Ruski mafia..


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2018)

Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them (2016) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2018)

More Lost in Space


----------



## Auburnfan216 (Apr 20, 2018)

Valero Texas Open


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2018)

European Champions Cup rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2018)

Finished Lost in Space, wasn't bad actually....

started on Jessica Jones....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 25, 2018)

Got my ticket to Avengers Infinity War


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2018)

Infinity War on Sunday for me.....:d

in the mean time more jessica Jones ...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2018)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2018)

Avengers Infinity War.

Loved it!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2018)

F1 from Baku...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 1, 2018)

Finished jessica Jones.


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2018)

Champions League football...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2018)

Star Wars the Last Jedi on Bluray last night.....seeing it was Star Wars day...


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2018)

Under an Arctic Sky (2017) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2018)

A classic....Shenandoah Jimmy Stewart


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2018)

Episode of Riverdale (TV Series 2016– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 8, 2018)

Hateful Eight & The Road


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2018)

NCIS time....


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2018)

Few episodes of Scrubs (TV Series 2001–2010) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 15, 2018)

Elementary


----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2018)

F1 GP of Spain...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 17, 2018)

NCIS's big finish for New Orleans......


----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2018)

Episode of Riverdale (TV Series 2016– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Graeme (May 20, 2018)

I watched Live Wire from 1992 on Netflix the other night.

Live Wire (1992) - IMDb

Woeful film. But at the start of the film you see this...the next decade dramatically changed.


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2018)

The Circle (2017) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2018)

Hawaii Five-0


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 21, 2018)

Notting Hill


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2018)

Few episodes of Atlanta (TV Series 2016– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2018)

NCAA Lacrosse quarter Final Johns Hopkins V Duke.


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2018)

Few episodes of The Big Bang Theory (TV Series 2007– ) - IMDb...


----------



## GrauGeist (May 24, 2018)

Watched a couple episodes of Hogan's Heroes last night

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 25, 2018)

Just got back from watching Solo at the theater!


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2018)

Thor: Ragnarok (2017) - IMDb

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2018)

NCAA Lacrosse semi final Yale V Allbany


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2018)

French Open Tennis...


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 29, 2018)

Solo...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2018)

Last of the Mohicans......a favourite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2018)

Solo....... thought it was pretty good.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2018)

French Open Tennis...


----------



## rochie (Jun 5, 2018)

Solo, last week
night before last i watched

Shin Godzilla (2016)
Shin Gojira (2016) - IMDb

loved it


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 6, 2018)

The Majestic Jim Carrey, actually a pretty good flick!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2018)

More French Open Tennis...


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 8, 2018)

Strategic Air Command (1954) with Jimmy Stewart, June Allyson and starring the B-36 and B-47.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2018)

Jumanji: Welcome to the Jungle (2017) - IMDb

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CORSNING (Jun 8, 2018)

Death Wish - Bruce Willis. I have a permit to carry (CCW or CCH).
I haven't been carrying lately, but this movie reminded me why I
got the license. The CCW went back into my car today.


----------



## CORSNING (Jun 8, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> Jumanji: Welcome to the Jungle (2017) - IMDb


Great movie Gnomey. I enjoyed the first one and this one did not let me down.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 10, 2018)

Haven't watched it, but....after reading some about the flick, I wonder if I should!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 10, 2018)

I watched 'Dunkirk' a few months ago, and was very disappointed. After all the hype, it turned out to be average.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 10, 2018)

That's the nicest that I have heard anyone say....


----------



## Airframes (Jun 10, 2018)

I was being polite, old chap !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 10, 2018)

Aaahh....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2018)

French Open Tennis Final...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2018)

Battle Los Angeles

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2018)

Few episodes of Scrubs (TV Series 2001–2010) - IMDb...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 19, 2018)

Jurrasic Park movies over the past week....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 19, 2018)

The greatest showman...I am not a musical guy, but damn if I didn't like this one.


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 19, 2018)

Fargo 1996 American black comedy directed by the Cohen brothers.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 19, 2018)

Mt neighbors!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2018)

World Cup...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 20, 2018)

Pacific Rim 2...I loves me some giant fighting robots!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 20, 2018)

...oh and saw the musical "The Lion King" in NYC last night...interesting


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2018)

Wind River Jeremy Renner, was good.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2018)

World Cup...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 24, 2018)

Jurassic World


----------



## Shortround6 (Jun 24, 2018)

Captain Horatio Hornblower with Gregory Peck.

Lots of model work instead of CGI.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mainly28s (Jun 24, 2018)

I just finished "The Lion and the Desert" (1981). Loads of nice replica vehicles, and a few aircraft. The movie is about the Italian invasion of Libya in the '30s.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2018)

World Cup...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2018)

Jurassic World Fallen Kingdom.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 25, 2018)

Any good?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2018)

I didn't mind it at all but then i like dinosaur movies....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 26, 2018)

Thought it had an interesting twist with the little girl...


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 26, 2018)

A fist full of dollars.

_View: https://youtu.be/KZ_7br_3y54_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2018)

World Cup...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 27, 2018)

Dragon (The Bruce Lee Story)

_View: https://youtu.be/OC195SrxRmQ_


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 28, 2018)

The Blues Brothers....
_View: https://youtu.be/1WZZu3qgVOk_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2018)

Bit of Formula 1, bit of World Cup and bit of tennis...


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 30, 2018)

The Thing (1982)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2018)

World Cup and Formula 1...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jul 5, 2018)

Poignant comedy gold.... Before going over the top!
Baldrick : "I have a cunning plan sir" 
Capt Blackadder: "Im afraid it will have to wait" "But whatever is was im sure it would have been better than my plan of trying to get out of the war by being mad" "After all, whoever would have noticed another madman around here"......

_View: https://youtu.be/vH3-Gt7mgyM_


----------



## Graeme (Jul 5, 2018)

Calibre...


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jul 5, 2018)

Graeme said:


> Calibre...



Any good?....


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jul 5, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> World Cup and Formula 1...


Silverstone on Sunday! Mercedes need to be on their game for this one after what happened in Austria....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2018)

Indeed...

Wimbledon...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 5, 2018)

Destination Gobi

Destination Gobi (1953) - IMDb


----------



## Graeme (Jul 5, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> Any good?....



It was OK. I don't expect too much from Netflix - but I liked the Scottish aspect.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 5, 2018)

Graeme said:


> It was OK. I don't expect too much from Netflix - but I liked the Scottish aspect.



What’s wrong with Netflix? They make some great shows.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2018)

Wimbledon tennis...


----------



## Graeme (Jul 6, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> What’s wrong with Netflix?



Nothing. However I think some Netfix financed/produced _movies _are rather ordinary.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2018)

World Cup...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2018)

England defeating Sweden last night.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2018)

Formula 1...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2018)

Marvels Antman and the Wasp


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2018)

Quincy ME haven't seen this show in quite a while.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 11, 2018)

That show was awesome! I always wanted to get into forensics because of it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 11, 2018)

A couple of episodes from the new Lost In Space series.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2018)

World Cup like most of the rest of England...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2018)

World Lacrosse championships,

looking forward to the USA v Canada game.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 15, 2018)

A quiet place


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2018)

World Cup final...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 15, 2018)

The marvelous Ms Maisel


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2018)

Just watched the USA v Canada Lacrosse from last night... great game.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2018)

India vs England one day international cricket...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 18, 2018)

More World Series Lacrosse.

Canada V Iroquois (recorded previous night) and Canada v Australia Live.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2018)

Open golf championship...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 20, 2018)

The series finale of The Detectorists. Funny show, too bad it ended so soon (only 3 seasons).


----------



## Zipper730 (Jul 20, 2018)

Life of the Party with Melissa McCarthy (it was a movie that I watched because I was looking for something silly and senseless).


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2018)

Bit of the Open golf from Carnoustie...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2018)

World lacrosse Final ....bit of a controversial finish.....USA 9 Canada 8


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2018)

F1 German GP...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 23, 2018)

Kevin Can Wait. Kevin Can Wait (TV Series 2016–2018) - IMDb
I watched most of the episodes in both seasons but it was never must watch tv. Seems that CBS pulled the plug on it after two seasons due to middling ratings though.


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2018)

Paddington 2 (2017) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2018)

Mission Impossible and M.I. II


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2018)

F1 from Hungary...


----------



## N4521U (Jul 30, 2018)

Russia House


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 31, 2018)

Watched using Amazon Prime.
"Star Trek: The Next Generation" The Naked Now (TV Episode 1987) - IMDb

Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2018)

Riverdale (TV Series 2016– ) - IMDb


----------



## N4521U (Jul 31, 2018)

Ghost in the Shell........... yummmmm


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2018)

England vs India first test match...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 3, 2018)

The Death of Stalin


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2018)

Super Rugby final...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2018)

Rampage on Bluray


----------



## N4521U (Aug 8, 2018)

Streets of San Francisco, TV series!!!!
Background noise on the bench.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2018)

All or Nothing: New Zealand All Blacks (TV Mini-Series 2018– ) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2018)

Mission Impossible (6) Fallout best of the lot so far, continiuing on from 5.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2018)

England vs India 2nd Test match...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 15, 2018)

Pacific Rim 2


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2018)

Currently watching our AFL football our local team Adelaide V Carlton


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2018)

F1 Qualifying from Spa...


----------



## swampyankee (Aug 25, 2018)

_The Spy Who Dumped Me
_
While I think I think Kunis and McKinnon turned in decent performances, I think the movie was crap. Also, Gillian Anderson should not be allowed to try British accents.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 25, 2018)

Winchester............ scared the willies outa my Annie!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 26, 2018)

F1 from Spa...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2018)

The Predator


----------



## airminded88 (Sep 15, 2018)

Operation Finale
Fascinating story even if the movie took some artistic liberties.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2018)

English Premiership rugby...


----------



## N4521U (Sep 18, 2018)

Inglorious Bastards!


----------



## melinda (Sep 18, 2018)

"MEG" Starring Jason Statham


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2018)

Ip Man, Ip Man 2 and Ip Man 3 back to back....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2018)

Deepwater Horizon (2016) - IMDb

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2018)

Australia v Turkey Womens basketball FIBA World Cup.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2018)

The Wipers Times (TV Movie 2013) - IMDb


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 25, 2018)

Jack Ryan


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2018)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2018)

Wolf Warrior


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2018)

Jack Whitehall: Travels with My Father (TV Series 2017– ) - IMDb


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 3, 2018)

Dr. Steve Bruhl


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2018)

NCIS , NCIS New Orleans and LA


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2018)

Few more episodes of Jack Whitehall: Travels with My Father (TV Series 2017– ) - IMDb...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 8, 2018)

Saw VENOM this arvo, a surprise movie.
We liked it.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 8, 2018)

Bright (2017?)

An alternate reality where Orcs, Elves and magic exist in todays LA. A stolen wand is in play that can either summon the dark lord or grant your wildest fantasy. Two cops find themselves mixed up in the whole convoluted mess. Really liked, though not a family film.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2018)

NFL...


----------



## rochie (Oct 8, 2018)

Al Murry.
"Why does everyone hate the English" part one the French.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2018)

next round of the NCIS series...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2018)

NFL...


----------



## airminded88 (Oct 14, 2018)

First Man. Fascinating period in 20th Century history.
Liked it.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 14, 2018)

That all time nail bighter..........
Wing and A Prayer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 14, 2018)

The Terror

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 14, 2018)

Hostiles. Not usually a big fan of westerns in general( though there are exceptions) and this was one of those exceptions. 
At first it seemed like alot of gratuitous violence but it ended up having a pretty good plot and statement about the humanity on an individual level of those we view, sometimes out of nescesity as enemys when in a group or nation.
Would recommend it. 
A bit dark though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 15, 2018)

Norsemen

Think of History Channel's "Vikings" but funny.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2018)

Mediterranean with Simon Reeve (TV Mini-Series 2018– ) - IMDb


----------



## N4521U (Oct 15, 2018)

Star Trek, original series on HD.
Started 1:1 this morning on TV next to my bench!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2018)

Colony series 3.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 16, 2018)

Just watched "One of Our Aircrft is Missing", which was filmed in 1942.

Based on an RAF Wellington crew and their escape from Holland after being shot down.

Some great views of the Wellington Mk.Ic and Stirling Mk.I, too.

One of Our Aircraft Is Missing (1942) - IMDb

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2018)

some more Colony...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 17, 2018)

Boston beating up on the Astros!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2018)

Another episode of: Mediterranean with Simon Reeve (TV Mini-Series 2018– ) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2018)

Dr.Who


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2018)

NFL...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 22, 2018)

That great Aussie movie...................... CASTLE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2018)

Champions league football...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 24, 2018)

NCIS fix....all 3 shows....


----------



## rochie (Oct 24, 2018)

black panther.

if not the worst film i have ever seen its definitely one of them !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 24, 2018)

Like the Marvel movie?


----------



## rochie (Oct 24, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> Like the Mavel movie?


yep !


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2018)

F1 from Mexico...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 6, 2018)

NCIS trio.....


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 6, 2018)

rochie said:


> black panther.
> 
> if not the worst film i have ever seen its definitely one of them !


Yeah, it was terrible...and sadly, the media is hailing it as "historic" because Black Panther is the first black super-hero movie, which is not the case. Been tons of black super-heroes in the movies for a long time - a notable one was Storm from X-Men (played by Halle Berry) almost 20 years ago.

The last movie(s) I saw, was a couple of vintage Flash Gordon episodes last night.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 6, 2018)

Man, now Flash - that was a bad movie!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 6, 2018)

Shaun of the Dead


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2018)

Deadpool 2 (2018) - IMDb


----------



## rochie (Nov 6, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> Shaun of the Dead


One of favourite all time movies !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 6, 2018)

It was funny AND a bit moving. Interesting combo.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2018)

Solo: A Star Wars Story (2018) - IMDb


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 7, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> Solo: A Star Wars Story (2018) - IMDb


What did you think of it?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2018)

I enjoyed it but I watched it on the plane so not the same as the cinema. 

Also watched: Ready Player One (2018) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 11, 2018)

Mission Impossible Fallout.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2018)

England vs New Zealand in the rugby...


----------



## rochie (Nov 14, 2018)

Darkest Hour.

loved it


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2018)

Tomb Raider (2018) - IMDb


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 17, 2018)

Watched two very good documentaries:

Command & Control about an accidental explosion at a Titan? missile site. Can be found on YouTube. 

And this about KGB/FSB disinformation campaigns. Three 15 to 20 minute documentaries available to watch for free.

Opinion | Operation Infektion: A three-part video series on Russian disinformation


----------



## Graeme (Nov 17, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> Command & Control about an accidental explosion at a Titan? missile site.



Based on Schlosser's book? That would be the Damascus Incident.
A* really* good read.

1980 Damascus Titan missile explosion - Wikipedia


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 17, 2018)

Just finished season 12 of Supernatural.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 17, 2018)

Yes! The Damascus incident! For want of a torque wrench huh?


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 18, 2018)

Got my Clint Easwood fix today:
The Good, the Bad and the Ugly
Hang 'em High


----------



## Graeme (Nov 18, 2018)

The Ballad of Buster Scruggs...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2018)

England vs Japan in the rugby...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 18, 2018)

Deadpool 2


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2018)

12 Strong


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 19, 2018)

Crimes of Grindawold


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2018)

NFL...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 20, 2018)

saw Crimes of Grindelwald Sunday, enjoyed the second chapter.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2018)

My NCIS triple...


----------



## N4521U (Nov 23, 2018)

Just saw Bohemian Rhapsody tonight......
So many songs
Would love to see it again.....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2018)

Dynasties (TV Series 2018– ) - IMDb

Amazing.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 1, 2018)

The Spy Who Dumped Me......


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 1, 2018)

N4521U said:


> Just saw Bohemian Rhapsody tonight......
> So many songs
> Would love to see it again.....



Just saw this tonight, holy crap that was an awesome movie!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 2, 2018)

The Meg


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 2, 2018)

An Italian war movie about Al Alamein.
Waiting for Finnish movie "Unknown Sldier" with ENG sub that will be published Dec. 6th .


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2018)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 5, 2018)

Valkyrie


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 5, 2018)

NCIS time...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2018)

Dynasties (TV Series 2018– ) - IMDb


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 5, 2018)

Train to Busan


----------



## N4521U (Dec 5, 2018)

Tha MEG...................
Just a shark movie.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 5, 2018)

Our local station recently converted to Comet and they've been showing Babylon5.

Interesting series, I never saw it when it first aired...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 6, 2018)

> Train to Busan



Boy, that one caught me by surprise. Good zombie flick. Saw Sully for the first time last night; good film. I saw Bohemian Rhapsody at the cinema a few days ago.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Dec 6, 2018)

Ant Man & Wasp Woman!!!!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2018)

Documentary about George Buerling.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 6, 2018)

nuuumannn said:


> Boy, that one caught me by surprise. Good zombie flick. Saw Sully for the first time last night; good film. I saw Bohemian Rhapsody at the cinema a few days ago.



There is an animated prequel called Soule(?) Station


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2018)

European Champions Cup Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2018)

Mortal Engines....I rather enjoyed it.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 10, 2018)

SNL


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2018)

NFL...


----------



## rochie (Dec 11, 2018)

Just turned on the TV and " the first of the few " is on


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 11, 2018)

Schindler's List .... re-released


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2018)

Champions league football...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 11, 2018)

Man I could not sit through that movie again...brutal.

Watching "Blitz Street"


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Our local station recently converted to Comet and they've been showing Babylon5.
> 
> Interesting series, I never saw it when it first aired...



A great series, loved it....actually time to watch it again...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Dec 14, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Our local station recently converted to Comet and they've been showing Babylon5.
> 
> Interesting series, I never saw it when it first aired...


The best sci-fi series EVER! I love that the creator had five years of story arcs already written before even trying to pitch it to any network. He stuck to his guns and didn't sign on till he had a network that would air all five years. Take a few months out of your life and binge watch this saga (and the movies), you won't regret it!
I'd give Firefly a shot at the title but alas it was cut down before even finishing one season so it never reached it true potential. All we have are a handful of beautifully crafted nuggets of gold. DAMN YOU FOX for ripping out our collective hearts and throwing them to the Reavers!!!
Hey, Dave,remember this one?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 14, 2018)

Yeah, Babylon5 is turning out to being a good story.
But I never got into Firefly (I know, to each thier own, right?).
Then again, I was furious at how Star Trek: Enterprise fell apart and it was mostly due to the fanboi dumbasses who never gave it a chance - I LOVED Enterprise and was mad as hell when they pulled the plug.
The Star Wars universe is being plagued by the same type of short-sighted asshats who seem to think that Harrison Ford should have played himself in Solo.
The studios need to ignore these mouthbreathers and go the distance.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 14, 2018)

Bumble Bee


----------



## Tieleader (Dec 14, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Yeah, Babylon5 is turning out to being a good story.


Make sure to stay with it until at least season 2. Big changes and the momentum really starts at this point. Like all saga driven stories chapter one is all about the setup.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2018)

European Champions Cup rugby...


----------



## swampyankee (Dec 16, 2018)

A Finnish police procedural, _Bordertown_. Since I don't understand Finnish, the subtitles are a necessity.


----------



## Jager52 (Dec 17, 2018)

My grandson and I saw Mortal Engines yesterday. A Wingnuts Production.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2018)

NFL...


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 18, 2018)

Just saw "We Dive at Dawn", a good movie about a Royal Navy submarine.

We Dive at Dawn (1943) - IMDb


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 18, 2018)

I saw that movie! ...but it was a porno...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 18, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> I saw that movie! ...but it was a porno...


Nooooo...it's not "we dive on Dawn"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## airminded88 (Dec 19, 2018)

I was supposed to watch "They Shall Not Grow Old" on Monday, the first of only two showing days in the US only to be told by the teather people that the film would not play due to "technical difficulties with the server".
Needless the say the 7 or so people I was with got really upset understandably.
I will try again on the 27th, last showing day.


----------



## rochie (Dec 19, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Nooooo...it's not "we dive on Dawn"


damn it, office computers anti virus wont let me search "we dive on Dawn" !......


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 19, 2018)

rochie said:


> damn it, office computers anti virus wont let me search "we dive on Dawn" !......


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2018)

Dynasties (TV Series 2018– ) - IMDb


----------



## chipieal (Dec 20, 2018)

My last movie I went to see at a show was called A Dog's Purpose. If any of you hot shot pilots and want to be's (like me) love dogs this is a MUST SEE>


----------



## chipieal (Dec 20, 2018)

Have any of you see Air Strike Yet? From the preview posted on this site it looked interesting.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2018)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Elvis (Dec 23, 2018)

Right this second, I'm watchin the Seahawks - Chiefs game.....does that count?
Last night I found PLATOON on some odd cable channel and can now finally say, I've seen Platoon. =D


Elvis


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 23, 2018)

Skyscraper


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2018)

NFL...


----------



## Elvis (Dec 24, 2018)

Which game Gnomey?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 25, 2018)

Bright Eyes with Shirley Temple
Bright Eyes (1934) - IMDb

There's so many great aircraft and cars in this movie!

Curtiss T-32 Condor II
Fokker Super Universal
Travel Air 4000
Pitcairn PA-7S
Douglas DC-2-120
Stinson SR-5 Reliant

'32 Harley Davidson Model R
'33 LaSalle 345-C
'32 Packard Twin Six
'34 Terraplane
'34 Pontiac
Mack AC heavy-duty truck
Yellow Coach 709

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Dec 25, 2018)

Grau Geist,

Isn't that the one where she sings "The Good Ship Lollypop"?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 25, 2018)

Elvis said:


> Grau Geist,
> 
> Isn't that the one where she sings "The Good Ship Lollypop"?


Yes it is


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2018)

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang (1968) - IMDb



Elvis said:


> Which game Gnomey?


Redzone


----------



## Elvis (Dec 25, 2018)

GrauGeist,

Thanks.

----------------------

Gnomey,

…???...what are you talking about?...???...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 25, 2018)

A Walk in the Sun
A Walk in the Sun (1945) - IMDb

Good movie about some US soldiers in 1943 Italy.


----------



## Elvis (Dec 26, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> A Walk in the Sun
> A Walk in the Sun (1945) - IMDb
> 
> Good movie about some US soldiers in 1943 Italy.


Reminds me of a movie I saw in the last year or two.
B&W, about delivering a German spy through the desert. The Spy ends up helping his captors, a man and a woman, and they end up forming a bond with each other in the end.
….and for the life of me, I CAN NOT remember the title.
Pretty good movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2018)

BumbleBee.


----------



## Elvis (Dec 26, 2018)

No, it wasn't Bumble Bee....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 26, 2018)

The Marvelous Ms Mazel S2E1


----------



## Baxter (Dec 26, 2018)

Battlestar Galactica. Watched the mini series then series 1-4. Finished it today and thorougly enjoyed it. My new Battlestar Galactica game from Ares is in transit to my house. The game has good reviews. Looking forward to Viper vs Cylon Raider battles.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Dec 26, 2018)

Elvis said:


> Reminds me of a movie I saw in the last year or two.
> B&W, about delivering a German spy through the desert. The Spy ends up helping his captors, a man and a woman, and they end up forming a bond with each other in the end.
> ….and for the life of me, I CAN NOT remember the title.
> Pretty good movie.


Found it - Ice Cold in Alex
I got the plot slightly wrong, but I never did see the whole movie.....ok, I can sleep now.


Elvis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 27, 2018)

Wayne Little said:


> BumbleBee.


Any good, Wayne?


----------



## rochie (Dec 27, 2018)

avengers infinity war.

thought it was pretty rubbish, to be honest not really enjoyed the last 2 or 3 in the series.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2018)

Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom (1984) - IMDb


----------



## Elvis (Dec 27, 2018)

...that'll teach ya.


----------



## Zippythehog (Dec 28, 2018)

The War Lover-1962. Steve McQueen Robert Wagner and Shirley Ann Field

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2018)

German Mini Series Generation War.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2018)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 28, 2018)

Aquaman


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2018)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 29, 2018)

Rangarang TV Show.
If you like Persian Songs, search for it on YT.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 29, 2018)

just been to see Aquaman best of the DC Universe so far.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 29, 2018)

Ralph breaks the internet


----------



## Elvis (Dec 30, 2018)

Currently watching Every time we say goodbye


----------



## The Basket (Dec 30, 2018)

Baby Driver.
It's ok but not as good as I was hoping.
Didn't know Kevin Spacey was in it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## The Basket (Dec 30, 2018)

I was not aware Kevin Spacey was in Baby Driver and got a frazzle when he appeared.

So I had a moment's hesitation to how I would feel about it. I decided to continue watching as I wanted to watch the film as any film mentioning Queen's Brighton Rock and the Sheer Heart Attack album gets my vote every time. Oh yeah.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2018)

NFL...


----------



## The Basket (Dec 30, 2018)

Watched Dunkirk.
Nearly fell off me seat when I heard Michael Caine's voice as the Spitfire flight leader. Just like his part in Battle of Britain. Got it straight away!

Maybe my 'expert' eye put me off but didn't feel it. The only part that got me was the civilian little ship. Mark Rylance is a good actor and I felt the young soldiers weren't. 

The air combat was hardly worth talking about.

Mark Rylance won an Oscar for Bridge of Spies. He deserved it for that film.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 30, 2018)

Last Man on the Moon - a documentary about Gene Cernin(?)


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2018)

Pitch Black......
"Your not afraid of the dark are you"


----------



## Tieleader (Dec 31, 2018)

Wayne Little said:


> Pitch Black......
> "Your not afraid of the dark are you"


LOVE that last scene with Riddick and the pilot (terrible at remember names).


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2018)

Mowgli (2018) - IMDb


----------



## Elvis (Dec 31, 2018)

Well, its Monday, and that means......







….


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 31, 2018)

Ken Burns - Civil War Episode 2


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 6, 2019)

Thunderbirds: Pit of Peril (1st season, second episode)

"Thunderbirds" Pit of Peril (TV Episode 1965) - IMDb


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 6, 2019)

Captain Scarlet and the Mysterons: Winged Assassin (Season 1, Episode 2)

"Captain Scarlet and the Mysterons" Winged Assassin (TV Episode 1967) - IMDb


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2019)

NFL...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 7, 2019)

Lucifer (TV Series 2015– ) - IMDb, I am hooked on this series.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 7, 2019)

Marvelous Mrs Masel S2 E3 & 4


----------



## Elvis (Jan 7, 2019)

The News


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 7, 2019)

"The Mule" - Clint Eastwood's latest. Recommended.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2019)

Swimming with Men (2018) - IMDb


----------



## rochie (Jan 10, 2019)

Ancient Aliens special.

Basically did extra terrestrial forces not only make the American civil war happen but they also helped direct the ebb and flow of the conflict !

I was not convinced.....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jan 10, 2019)

The Nanny Express (2008)

...Vanessa Marcil reminds me of a girl I know...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2019)

European Champions Cup Rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 11, 2019)

Black Mirror - White Christmas


----------



## Elvis (Jan 11, 2019)

TBBT...rerun...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 11, 2019)

rochie said:


> Ancient Aliens special.
> 
> Basically did extra terrestrial forces not only make the American civil war happen but they also helped direct the ebb and flow of the conflict !
> 
> I was not convinced.....


Those pesky aliens have been fooling with everything, you know.

Seriously, though...the conspiracy theorists have permeated everything from the design of coffee cans to the recent wildfires here in California.

They also claim that "something or someone" intervened in the Civil War, because the Confederacy was winning right up to Gettysburg and *poof*, something magic happened and the South was doomed from that point on.

Sadly, that's how things work, though - the same can be said for Imperial Japan, who was doing just fine and then at Midway *poof* something magic happened and they were doomed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 12, 2019)

"They Shall Not Grow Old"

An amazing technical achievement while, at the same time, being pretty even-handed and yet harrowing and emotional at the same time. Clearly a labour of love for all involved.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2019)

More European Champions Cup Rugby...


----------



## rochie (Jan 12, 2019)

GrauGeist said:


> Those pesky aliens have been fooling with everything, you know.
> 
> Seriously, though...the conspiracy theorists have permeated everything from the design of coffee cans to the recent wildfires here in California.
> 
> ...


Apparently UFO/ alien sightings increase during wars and conflicts !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2019)

The Bombing


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2019)

NFL...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 15, 2019)

Luther season 5 Excellent series.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 15, 2019)

The passage


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 15, 2019)

The Ballard of Buster Scruggs, a Coen movie. Part really funny, part really dark (Liam Neeson like I've never seen him) and part what the...….?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2019)

FA Cup...


----------



## special ed (Jan 15, 2019)

Watched Hombre again after many years. Best line in the movie" how are you going to get back down that hill?" It's as good as Josey Wales.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 15, 2019)

special ed said:


> Watched Hombre again after many years. Best line in the movie" how are you going to get back down that hill?" It's as good as Josey Wales.



Really? Josie Wales is one of my favorites!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2019)

The Blind Side (2009) - IMDb


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 17, 2019)

"In Which We Serve" - good wartime movie about a Royal Navy crew aboard a destroyer. Good authentic hardware represented (including Luftwaffe aircraft).

In Which We Serve (1942) - IMDb


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 18, 2019)

The Ballard of Buster Scruggs


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 18, 2019)

The first "story" was hysterical!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 18, 2019)

Loved it, and the wagon train one...heartbreaking

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2019)

European Champions Cup rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2019)

The Punisher season 2 over the last 4 nights.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2019)

Skiing World Cup...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 28, 2019)

SNL


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2019)

Premier League football...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2019)

Crimson Tide Gene Hackman, Denzel Washington

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 1, 2019)

Destination Moon - one scene takes place in a Lockheed plant where a Constellation is seen in the background on the assembly line.

Also has footage of a V2 rocket launch at the beginning of the movie. 

Destination Moon (1950) - IMDb


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2019)

France vs Wales 6 Nations rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2019)

Coast New Zealand


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2019)

Super Bowl...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2019)

The Frankenstein Chronicles season 2.


----------



## rochie (Feb 7, 2019)

Tin Star season 2, brilliant so far !
big fan of Tim Roth.

and tonight i am starting the remake of Das Boot !
Das Boot (TV Series 2018– ) - IMDb

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jock Tamson (Feb 7, 2019)

rochie said:


> Tin Star season 2, brilliant so far !
> big fan of Tim Roth.
> 
> and tonight i am starting the remake of Das Boot !


When did they remake "Das Boot"?! Is it in English or German??

Cheers Greg


----------



## rochie (Feb 7, 2019)

Jock Tamson said:


> When did they remake "Das Boot"?! Is it in English or German??
> 
> Cheers Greg


sorry crossed posts just as i was editing mine with a link 
its a German production for Sky, seems it continues where the original left off !


----------



## Jock Tamson (Feb 7, 2019)

rochie said:


> sorry crossed posts just as i was editing mine with a link
> its a German production for Sky, seems it continues where the original left off !


Sounds interesting, the first one was really good.

Cheers Greg

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2019)

6 Nations Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 20, 2019)

rochie said:


> Tin Star season 2, brilliant so far !
> big fan of Tim Roth.
> 
> and tonight i am starting the remake of Das Boot !
> Das Boot (TV Series 2018– ) - IMDb



Tin Star is a great show, watched the first couple of season 2 as well.....and have Das Boot waiting in the wings....

But tonight it's NCIS.....New Orleans and LA night...!


----------



## rochie (Feb 20, 2019)

Wayne Little said:


> Tin Star is a great show, watched the first couple of season 2 as well.....and have Das Boot waiting in the wings....
> 
> But tonight it's NCIS.....New Orleans and LA night...!


finished tin star yesterday, absolutely amazing, Tim Roth is excellent in this show !

Das Boot was also brilliant, little cameo's by a sunderland and beaufighters thrown in

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jock Tamson (Feb 20, 2019)

Just finished watching "The Punisher" season 2 on Netfix, which was good, only to hear they have cancelled the show!???


----------



## Jager52 (Feb 20, 2019)

Green Book, a great tribute to Don Shirley and jazz music in America. Shows a sad social time in our country's history.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 22, 2019)

Jock Tamson said:


> Just finished watching "The Punisher" season 2 on Netfix, which was good, only to hear they have cancelled the show!???



That really sucks, they have cancelled Jessica Jones too so they are all done....

and now about to watch Star trek Discovery


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2019)

The Grand Tour (TV Series 2016– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 22, 2019)

Hunter Killer


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2019)

Operation Red Sea


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2019)

6 Nations Rugby...


----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2019)

Hurricane (303 Polish Sqn.).


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 28, 2019)

Old NOVA documentary about what it would take to make Jurassic Park real. We are about 200 years away from it, so don't buy your tickets yet.


----------



## rochie (Feb 28, 2019)

battle for moscow "Panifilov's 28", not bad, enjoyed it

Dvadtsat vosem panfilovtsev (2016) - IMDb


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2019)

The Grand Tour (TV Series 2016– ) - IMDb


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 1, 2019)

A few Air Disasters episodes


----------



## michael rauls (Mar 2, 2019)

Just got done watching Bohemein Rahpsody. Really good in my opinion.
Helps if you like Queen though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 2, 2019)

Who doesn't like Freddy Mercury and Queen?

One of the greatest bands of all time, to be honest.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Mar 2, 2019)

GrauGeist said:


> Who doesn't like Freddy Mercury and Queen?
> 
> One of the greatest bands of all time, to be honest.


Definitely agree with that. I especially love there early stuff, Death on two legs, Tenament funster et all but its all great.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2019)

Hurricane (2018) - IMDb


----------



## N4521U (Mar 3, 2019)

The Dressmaker.....................


----------



## Jock Tamson (Mar 4, 2019)

The Twelfth man - Norwegian film about actual events in WW2. Like the Great Escape meets the Revenant. Worth a watch...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2019)

Journey's End (2017) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2019)

Chinese Sci-Fi Disaster Movie The Wandering Earth actually quite good.

Saw it in Melbourne while i was away.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 7, 2019)

Barrett-Jackson Car Auction


----------



## Jager52 (Mar 7, 2019)

A Bridge Too Far

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 7, 2019)

"Shogun" (again)


----------



## wlewisiii (Mar 8, 2019)

Most recent: Spiderman: Into the Spiderverse (best movie of 2018)
Next: this weekend, Captain Marvel. Hooah!


----------



## Torch (Mar 8, 2019)

Watched Dunkirk last night. Left me rather disappointed. Just couldn't get into it...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2019)

The Grand Tour (TV Series 2016– ) - IMDb


----------



## chipieal (Mar 9, 2019)

A Dog's Purpose before that Memphis Belle


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2019)

6 Nations Rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 9, 2019)

Captain Marvel


----------



## Jager52 (Mar 10, 2019)

Apollo 11, was very good.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2019)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Torch (Mar 10, 2019)

Saw Battle for Sevastopol, about sniper Lyudmila Pavlichenko ,not bad...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2019)

Champions league football...


----------



## special ed (Mar 12, 2019)

Goodby Charlie


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 13, 2019)

Captain America The first Avenger


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 13, 2019)

Mine


----------



## Jock Tamson (Mar 13, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> Mine


? 

Is that the movie "Land of Mine" about the German POW's who had to clear beaches in Denmark that were mined during the war? 

Cheers Greg


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 13, 2019)

Jock Tamson said:


> ?
> 
> Is that the movie "Land of Mine" about the German POW's who had to clear beaches in Denmark that were mined during the war?
> 
> Cheers Greg



No, it has Armie Hammer in it...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2019)

More Champions league football...


----------



## N4521U (Mar 13, 2019)

Departures!


----------



## flypaper2222 (Mar 14, 2019)

"Battalion"......the Russian Provisional Government establishes the first all-female "Death Battalion." Russian language film with English subtitles. Really quite good and very interesting. The Battalion leader actually met with the President of the US asking for arms to continue the fight against the Reds. Of course thats not mentioned in this Russian made film but TIME WELL SPENT.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 14, 2019)

Watchmen


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2019)

F1 from Melbourne...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 16, 2019)

Spiderman - Into the spiderverse


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2019)

Sherlock Holmes (2009) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2019)

Star Trek Discovery


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2019)

English Premiership rugby...


----------



## at6 (Mar 22, 2019)

Portions of Dummycrats the Movie by Diamond and Silk. I found the San Francisco portion gut bustingly funny. Never mind flowers in your hair. "If you're going to San Francisco, Be sure to take some baggies and a scoop, Cause if you're going to San Francisco, You'll be dodging mounds of nasty human poop."


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2019)

British Series Shetland

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2019)

Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows (2011) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2019)

Marvels Avengers


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2019)

European Champions Cup rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 1, 2019)

Kingdon of Heaven

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2019)

F1 from Bahrain...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2019)

Marvel Movies Marathon....over the past few days in anticipation of Endgame.....
Last night Captain America Civil War and Black Panther
currently Dr. Strange and Spiderman Homecoming.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2019)

Latest episode of https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0944947/...


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 26, 2019)

Avengers Endgame.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2019)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 27, 2019)

Endgame


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2019)

F1 from Baku...


----------



## N4521U (Apr 28, 2019)

Endgame!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jock Tamson (Apr 29, 2019)

Avengers Endgame with the kids - didn't feel like 3 hours long so it must have been good

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 29, 2019)

Game of Thrones Seaon 8, Episode 3...

Epic!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2019)

Game of Thrones! Epic!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2019)

The Mule Clint Eastwood.


----------



## herman1rg (May 5, 2019)

Avengers: Endgame in cinema


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2019)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 12, 2019)

Avengers End Game...second time, the Boss wanted to see it again and it's Mothers day so gotta be a good boy...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2019)

F1 from Spain...


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 12, 2019)

Fantastic Mr. Fox...weird and good


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2019)

Game of Thrones!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 14, 2019)

Chernobyl - Episode 2


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 14, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> Chernobyl - Episode 2



I just finished reading _Midnight in Chernobyl_, how is this series?


----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2019)

Triple Frontier (2019) - IMDb


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 18, 2019)

vikingBerserker said:


> I just finished reading _Midnight in Chernobyl_, how is this series?



I love it.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 18, 2019)

New Catch 22 mini-series. B-25 heaven...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (May 19, 2019)

The Rocketeer

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2019)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 19, 2019)

John Wick 3


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 19, 2019)

GOT finally


----------



## Jager52 (May 20, 2019)

Saving Mr. Banks


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2019)

Game of Thrones finale.


----------



## Jock Tamson (May 21, 2019)

John Wick 3


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2019)

Final episode of Game of Thrones!


----------



## N4521U (May 26, 2019)

The Vanishing...................


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2019)

F1 from Monaco...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 27, 2019)

John Wick 3.....


----------



## swampyankee (May 27, 2019)

_The Green Book_.


----------



## rochie (May 27, 2019)

Watching Rio Bravo, the Duke !
Angie Dickinson wow, wow, wow !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (May 27, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> New Catch 22 mini-series. B-25 heaven...


Quite excellent Vick 

some interesting read were Heller got his ideas and Yohannan . Discovering an Iconic Literary Character Was Based on Your Grandfather

In a nearby tent just across a railroad ditch in disuse was the tent of a friend, Francis Yohannan, and it was from him that I nine years later derived the unconventional name for the heretical Yossarian… in no other respects was he [Yohannan] like Yossarian…

–Joseph Heller’s memoir, _Now and Then_


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 27, 2019)

Damn!

Chernobyl part 4


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2019)

rochie said:


> Watching Rio Bravo, the Duke !
> Angie Dickinson wow, wow, wow !



yep a favourite...


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2019)

Our Planet (TV Series 2019– ) - IMDb


----------



## javlin (May 28, 2019)

"Memphis Belle" 1990


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 29, 2019)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> John Wick 3





Jock Tamson said:


> John Wick 3





Wayne Little said:


> John Wick 3.....



Saw it and I am not a fan.



rochie said:


> Watching Rio Bravo, the Duke !
> Angie Dickinson wow, wow, wow !


Angie was definitely a looker in those days. 


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2019)

World Cup Cricket...


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 30, 2019)

The Hot Zone (episode 1 or 3)


----------



## Barrett (May 30, 2019)

I am WAY late to this thread. FWIW the last cinema I attended was_ Dunkirk_ for review purposes, and it was dreadful. Marginal script, nowhere up to the Dunkirk standard of _Mrs. Miniver _or the 1958 film with John Mills & Dickie Attenborough. The sound was appalling--downright painful, and some people left rather than continue exposure to high decibels. The real-life Spits were nice although the details were poorly handled. Ditch with canopy closed? Right. And that miles-long low-level glide ratio with engine failure, LANDING WHEELS DOWN FOR THE GERMANS. (Though apparently it did happen, poor headwork, that.) However, recently saw a report that _Dunkirk_ is the highest-grossing WW2 film in ages.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (May 30, 2019)

"King Rat" King Rat (1965) - IMDb


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2019)

English Premiership Rugby final...


----------



## javlin (Jun 1, 2019)

"Battle of the Bulge"Battle of the Bulge (1965) - IMDb

I recorded alot of movies over Memorial Day


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 1, 2019)

The Hot Zone E3


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2019)

Champions League final...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2019)

Womens World Cup at present Australia V Italy


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 9, 2019)

The Car (one of my all-time favs)

The Car (1977) - IMDb


----------



## special ed (Jun 9, 2019)

The Battle of Britain on D day.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2019)

F1 from Canada...


----------



## javlin (Jun 15, 2019)

"The Cold Blue" The Cold Blue (2018) - IMDb

outstanding color footage of the 8th


----------



## javlin (Jun 15, 2019)

"Strong 12" 12 Strong (2018) - IMDb

Good thus far about 1hr into flick


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2019)

Le Mans 24 Hours...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 16, 2019)

Mars S2E1 & 2


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2019)

More Le Mans...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 19, 2019)

"Purple Plain" set in WWII Burma, with an RAF unit operating Mosquitoes against the Japanese.
Decent story line with a bit of a love interest going on, but fantastic shots with Mossies (inside and out) make it a worthwhile watch.
Plus, there good footage of what appears to be an Anson, too.

The Purple Plain (1954) - IMDb


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2019)

The Man in the High Castle (TV Series 2015– ) - IMDb


----------



## Jock Tamson (Jun 21, 2019)

Catch 22 - the TV series. First episode aired last night on UK television. Great shots of the B-25's

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2019)

Designated Survivor season 3


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2019)

Cricket World Cup...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2019)

Vikings second half of season 5.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 27, 2019)

Bubba Ho-Tep. I've seen this one several times on the TV, but stop and watch it every time. Where else are you going to see Elvis and JFK battling a cowboy hat/boot clad, bathroom stall graffiti writing, soul sucking Egyptian Mummy taking residence in a old folks home and feeding on the souls of the elderly?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2019)

F1 from Austria...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2019)

Spiderman far from home.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 8, 2019)

Wayne Little said:


> Spiderman far from home.



Same here. Loved it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2019)

The Great Gatsby (2013) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2019)

Chernobyl Mini series Eps 1,2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2019)

Bohemian Rhapsody (2018) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2019)

Chernobyl Eps 3,4 and 5. very interesting show...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2019)

F1 from Silverstone...


----------



## N4521U (Jul 22, 2019)

Hidden Figures....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 23, 2019)

Crawl


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2019)

What did you think Jim....thinking about it.
saw previews and the Missus said not on the Big screen thanks....!

really liked Hidden Figures.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 23, 2019)

Wayne Little said:


> What did you think Jim....thinking about it.
> saw previews and the Missus said not on the Big screen thanks....!
> 
> really liked Hidden Figures.



Well I took my 12 year old son and both tickets cost $10.00 total and the temperature outside was 100 degrees Fahrenheit so how could I say no? Not a bad movie, but perhaps a TV movie.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2019)

Bit of the test cricket between England and Ireland...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> Well I took my 12 year old son and both tickets cost $10.00 total and the temperature outside was 100 degrees Fahrenheit so how could I say no? Not a bad movie, but perhaps a TV movie.



Cheers mate.

The Wind Rises Hideo Miyazaki


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 28, 2019)

Shazam


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2019)

F1 from Germany, that was crazy...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 9, 2019)

8 Heads in a Duffelbag.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2019)

Australia vs New Zealand and Ireland vs Italy rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 10, 2019)

Alita battle angel

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2019)

Hope there will be a sequel....!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2019)

England vs Wales in the rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 11, 2019)

The boys...wow!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2019)

Watching the same, The Boys......it's different that's for sure....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2019)

War Dogs (2016) - IMDb


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 13, 2019)

Wayne Little said:


> Watching the same, The Boys......it's different that's for sure....



Wait until the last episode...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2019)

Our Planet (TV Mini-Series 2019) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> Wait until the last episode...



Yeah...wow.

Danger Close The Battle of Long Tan, went to see it specifically on Sunday seeing as it was the 18th August and the battle was 53 years ago that day.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 21, 2019)

In the heart of the sea. Wow Ron Howard, how did you take a great book and turned it into a dumpster fire of a movie?


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2019)

Operation Brothers (2019) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2019)

Angel has fallen


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2019)

The Ashes...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2019)

The Martian extended edition


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 1, 2019)

Blue Planet - season 1


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2019)

F1 from Spa...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2019)

Hurricane the 303 Squadron Movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Sep 3, 2019)

The Martian!


----------



## vandee (Sep 3, 2019)

The Cowboys-John Wayne,Slim Pickens and Bruce Dern. John


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2019)

Bit of the Ashes cricket...


----------



## The Basket (Sep 10, 2019)

The Grand Tour on amazon.
Its so strange how I can find Jeremy Clarkson funny and utterly despise him at same time. 

Duality of man and all that.


----------



## rochie (Sep 11, 2019)

aquaman.

absolute piece of crap, the voice over and ending makes it sound and look like a 90 minute aftershave advert !
the only movie i have hated more was the even more terrible black panther.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2019)

Jack Whitehall: Travels with My Father (TV Series 2017– ) - IMDb


----------



## N4521U (Sep 19, 2019)

Brightburn.............................. ooooooooo

what if Superman was a Bad Guy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2019)

Godzilla and King of Monsters Double.....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2019)

Champions League Football...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2019)

drain the Oceans Thai Cave Rescue.

unbelievable show on what happened in the rescue using complete 3D mapping of the Cave system.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2019)

Rugby World Cup - Wales vs Georgia...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2019)

John Wick 3


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2019)

F1 from Sochi...


----------



## N4521U (Sep 29, 2019)

What a disappointment for Danny,
thru no fault of his own, eliminated from the race.
the Floor of his car???????? What the?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2019)

Rugby World Cup: Scotland vs Samoa...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 1, 2019)

Endgame..
Again


----------



## Jager52 (Oct 1, 2019)

Ad Astra


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2019)

NFL...


----------



## The Basket (Oct 4, 2019)

First Man. 
That's not a good film. 

Its absolutely brilliant. 
Wow.


----------



## Torch (Oct 5, 2019)

Just watched Westerplatte Resists. B&w with English subtitles. It was okay with what seemed as small budget. Don't think it depicted the courage of those Polish troops enough but I would give it a good rating. PS it was on Netflix


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 5, 2019)

Carnival Row


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 5, 2019)

A movie called" sometimes they come back". If you ever get the chance to see this........don't. 2 hours of my life wasted that I wish I could get back. It's particularly insidious in that it starts of like it's going to be good, thereby hooks you into watching, and morphs into a great big steamer...............two thumbs down👎👎


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 5, 2019)

Hahahahahahahahaha! LMAO!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2019)

Rugby World Cup: England vs Argentina...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 6, 2019)

Mission of honor


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2019)

Detective Dee and the Four heavenly kings.


----------



## rochie (Oct 6, 2019)

The Dam Busters.

"what makes you think the air ministry would lend you a Wellington ?"

"perhaps if you could tell them i designed it ?"

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2019)

Rugby World Cup...


----------



## Jock Tamson (Oct 8, 2019)

Joker


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2019)

The Big Bang Theory (TV Series 2007–2019) - IMDb


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 10, 2019)

A bunch of Sci-Fi shorts on a YouTube channel called Dust. Most are good IMHO


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2019)

Rugby World Cup...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2019)

NCIS + LA + New Orleans


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2019)

The Big Bang Theory (TV Series 2007–2019) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2019)

Alita battle Angel on 4K...not bad.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 22, 2019)

Watched the 5 part HBO miniseries "Chernobyl". Riveting.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 22, 2019)

Blue Planet 2 Episode 3


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2019)

Champions League football...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 26, 2019)

CNN documentary Black Fish...sad


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 26, 2019)

rochie said:


> The Dam Busters.
> 
> "what makes you think the air ministry would lend you a Wellington ?"
> 
> "perhaps if you could tell them i designed it ?"


If its the same movie I'm thinking of I saw it years ago and I loved it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2019)

Rugby World Cup...


----------



## rochie (Oct 26, 2019)

The Dead Pool, cant beat a bit if Dirty Harry


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2019)

Rugby World Cup...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2019)

Mayans M.C.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2019)

NFL...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2019)

Seven Worlds, One Planet (TV Series 2019– ) - IMDb


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 4, 2019)

Night of the Grizzlies - PBS documentary narrated by J K Simmons about dual bear maulings in the same night in Montana's Glacier National Park in the 1960's. Highly recommended and available on YouTube to watch for free.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 4, 2019)

The Vicar of Dibley

I love British Comedies


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2019)

His Dark Materials (TV Series 2019– ) - IMDb


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 9, 2019)

Midway (2019) - I liked it but, random thoughts:

When will Hollywood stop making Japanese planes fly between ships moored together? They could instead include the zero that allegedly did a barrel roll down Midways main runway before being shot down if they needed something unbelievable.

The drama of the Yorktown is summed up in 3 very short scenes that seem like almost afterthoughts. I think there should have been more on this. I can understand no Avengers, Vindicators or any aerial defense of Midway at all because of time constraints, but Yorktown deserved more.

Why were Japanese torpedo planes attacking Midway with torpedos?

Not a Wildcat in site, Terry should be happy with that one. My question is why?

Why did the Dauntlesses all have 100 lb bombs on the wings...? Is that legit?

Good: "Awesome! They included the B-26's attacking the Japanese fleet!"
Bad: "Why are they BOMBING from altitude? Where are the torpedoes? Why are there so many of them?
(I think they combined the B-17 and B-26 attacks, using only B-26's which is weird considering they had a scene of a B-17 landing at Midway. I assume it was CGI and it was the wrong type having a manned ball turret.)

Doomed Douglas Dauntless torpedo attacks...wait I don't remember any crashing into the screening ships on the run in to the Japanese carriers.

I think they did the attack on Pearl Harbor better than the movie Pearl Harbor did, which is admittedly not saying much but they did it better by a long shot.

Did I see stars AND BARS on the wings in the overhead shot of the B-25's flying to Japan? Also the were the wrong version, with the dorsal turret towards the front, but I can totally for give that as they appeared to have used an actual Mitchel in one scene. Maybe they wanted to make all them appear the same, but even the real one had a battery of 50 cals poking through the nose glass.

Beautifully rendered Nell bomber attacking the Enterprise with one that was hit circling back and cutting the tail off a recently landed Dauntless, a scene I'm sure many will think is pure Hollywood, but actually happened.

Nautilus sub was a nice addition as was the murder of captured US Navy personnel. I think Midway, as it is now, would have been a good first draft and with a little tweaking could have been a much better movie. Maybe some of the "defects" will be ironed out on the inevitable director's cut DVD. One would hope. Fingers crossed.

Take all of this with a grain of salt as I am one of the silly people that liked Pearl Harbor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 10, 2019)

303 squadron.

was ok, nice to see Hurricanes instead of the show pony Spitfires all the time


----------



## tomo pauk (Nov 10, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> Midway (2019) - I liked it but, random thoughts:
> 
> When will Hollywood stop making Japanese planes fly between ships moored together? They could instead include the zero that allegedly did a barrel roll down Midways main runway before being shot down if they needed something unbelievable.
> 
> ...



Doh - I've watched the new 'Midway' last night 
My reactions are about the same. Plus - such a truble to include the mini Pearl Harbor, plus the Doolitle raid, while not mentioning the whole sad saga of Hornet's air group, Yorktown is merely a footnote here, there is no Val that I can recall, no (unsuccesful) night attack by PBYs. The last bomb hit right on the Hinomaru at the deck is over the top, so is the wholesale explosion of the ship as a result of the bomb. WHole squadron of B-26s attacking with bombs from mid altitudes vs. just 4 of them, attacking with torpedoes. Dick Best actually knew in December of 1941 that Mk 13s were faulty?
On the bright side, they included a lot of thigs that people are not commonly aware, like the Betty cutting off the tail of the SBD, role of Nautilus, sole survivor of the torpedo squadron, and so on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 10, 2019)

That was no Betty, that was a Nell my friend.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2019)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## tomo pauk (Nov 10, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> That was no Betty, that was a Nell my friend.



You're probably right, Jim


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 10, 2019)

Saw Midway today - I enjoyed it. Great graphics and historical content accurate. My only ding was the storyline centered around the dive bomber and torpedo squadrons, no mention of fighters. They could have added about 15 minutes and had Cmdr Thatch in there. Aside from that I recommend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Nov 11, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> Midway (2019) - I liked it but, random thoughts:
> 
> When will Hollywood stop making Japanese planes fly between ships moored together? They could instead include the zero that allegedly did a barrel roll down Midways main runway before being shot down if they needed something unbelievable.
> 
> ...


Sounds like it's better than I thought it would be but then I thought it would be a total dumpster fire. 
Did they really forget the f4fs or did I misunderstand that part? 
That's kinda like pizza with no cheese.......I guess it's still pizza but it's really missing something.


----------



## tomo pauk (Nov 11, 2019)

michael rauls said:


> Sounds like it's better than I thought it would be but then I thought it would be a total dumpster fire.
> Did they really forget the f4fs or did I misunderstand that part?
> That's kinda like pizza with no cheese.......I guess it's still pizza but it's really missing something.



No F4Fs whatsoever.
No Aichi Val's either. No Hornet and it's air group.
Japanese AA gives impression of US AA of 1944. Why twin 25mm guns, no triples at all?


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 11, 2019)

We don't get Midway till January.....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 11, 2019)

michael rauls said:


> Sounds like it's better than I thought it would be but then I thought it would be a total dumpster fire.
> Did they really forget the f4fs or did I misunderstand that part?
> That's kinda like pizza with no cheese.......I guess it's still pizza but it's really missing something.



Nope, you got it right. Not a Wildcat to be seen. Sad.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 11, 2019)

tomo pauk said:


> No F4Fs whatsoever.
> No Aichi Val's either. No Hornet and it's air group.
> Japanese AA gives impression of US AA of 1944. Why twin 25mm guns, no triples at all?


Yep, no Vals.

As far as the missing Hornet air group - I guess they could only squeeze so much into a 2 hour movie and I think they tried to hit the high points, some would agree or disagree how important showing the Hornet was, they should have just mentioned it along the way. They did include the sinking of the Wasp which I thought was interesting.

No mention of VMF-221 and the Brewster Buffalo


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 11, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> Nope, you got it right. Not a Wildcat to be seen. Sad.



I guess someone remembered the line from Flight of the Intruder - "Fighter Pilots make movies, Bomber Pilots make history."


----------



## tomo pauk (Nov 11, 2019)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Yep, no Vals.
> 
> As far as the missing Hornet air group - I guess they could only squeeze so much into a 2 hour movie and I think they tried to hit the high points, some would agree or disagree how important showing the Hornet was, they should have just mentioned it along the way. They did include the sinking of the Wasp which I thought was interesting.



Had they just mentioned the Pearl and Dolittle raid in the intro, there is a good 40 minutes left for portraing of the 'rest' of the battle, as well as other people and hardware that took part. Not just that Yorktown was a subject of Japanese attacks, but his bombers killed Soryu.



> No mention of VMF-221 and the Brewster Buffalo



Yes indeed.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 11, 2019)

Like a said, a good first draft


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 11, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> Take all of this with a grain of salt as I am one of the silly people that liked Pearl Harbor.



Oh Jim...............….


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2019)

NFL...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## N4521U (Nov 11, 2019)

Blade Runner 2049 or something......


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2019)

Seven Worlds, One Planet (TV Series 2019– ) - IMDb


----------



## Dave Goessling (Nov 14, 2019)

The Current War - pretty good representation of the Edison (DC) vs Tesla/Westinghouse (AC) controversy. Very steam punk stylized. Obviously shot in Europe for many scenes (a lot of sequences in/around trains, which were all Euro-prototype...) The CGI scenes of the Chicago Columbian Exposition of 1893 ("White City") are great. 
Sorry, no aircraft! LOL!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 14, 2019)

Chicago Columbian Exposition of 1893 ("White City")

I would see it just for that! First became interested in it after reading "Devil and the White City". Amazing achievement! I would recommend anyone with even a passing interest to take a look at what (and who) was there.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2019)

His Dark Materials (TV Series 2019– ) - IMDb


----------



## Barrett (Nov 14, 2019)

Midway (the previous was Dunkirk which not even three genuine Spits could salvage.) 

Short version: it is not terrible. But then it HAD to be immensely-vastly-cosmically better than the atrocious 1976 atrocity that included jet aircraft and a Forrestal class carrier. CGI in the new one ranges from marginal to not bad. Neither of the characters I knew (Jimmy Doolittle and Dick Best) are very accurately portrayed but neither are they...terrible. (Think: fould-mouthed alec baldwin as General Jimmy in the egregious "Pearl Harbor.")

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Nov 14, 2019)

The Joker. Good but dark. Definitely not the feel good movie of the year. Has alot of implied societal statements/ observations so it's not just a basic Batman spinoff movie like I thought it would be.
Gonna catch Midway this weekend. That's the one im really looking forward to.


----------



## michael rauls (Nov 14, 2019)

Barrett said:


> Midway (the previous was Dunkirk which not even three genuine Spits could salvage.)
> 
> Short version: it is not terrible. But then it HAD to be immensely-vastly-cosmically better than the atrocious 1976 atrocity that included jet aircraft and a Forrestal class carrier. CGI in the new one ranges from marginal to not bad. Neither of the characters I knew (Jimmy Doolittle and Dick Best) are very accurately portrayed but neither are they...terrible. (Think: fould-mouthed alec baldwin as General Jimmy in the egregious "Pearl Harbor.")


For all its appearant shortcomings that have been enumerated hear I'm still really looking forward to Midway. My Grandfather worked at Douglas durring the war( most of his life actually) and built SBDs.
I was all about SBDs as a kid( still my favorite plane). I was only 11 when the first Midway came out so I actually liked it at the time but I've seen it again since and lets just say I'm hoping this one is markedly better. Sounds like it is.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 15, 2019)

Funny story about the first Midway movie, when I was invited to see it (I was just as much as an aviation junkie as I am now, even as a little kid), I was so excited that I wanted to look my best...so I cut my own hair! With predictable results, and much to my parents chagrin, I attended with my crooked bangs and even saluted the movie poster on the way out! Oh boy...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2019)

European Champions Cup Rugby...


----------



## davparlr (Nov 16, 2019)

I actually enjoyed it. I was expecting a somewhat Pearl Harbor type movie but this was much better (a single pilot flies spitfires in the Battle of Britain, P-40s at Pearl Harbor, B-25s over Tokyo? give me a break). I thought the CG was good, sometimes a bit out of perspective (it looked like the Japanese planes were flying through the trees in Honolulu) but did a good job of putting you on the deck and showing the chaos of the Arizona during the attack. It basically was a Cliff's notes version of history from cause of war (Japan was dependent on oil from America, but didn't say America shut off oil due to invasion of China), through the Battle of Midway. As such, it had to eliminate a lot and only could show their selected high spots. Things hit that were not commonly known; Admiral Halsey's Shingles (a terrible, painful disease for older people), the cause of the war, miracle of the repair of the Yorktown, early attacks from Midway B-17s, B-26s, and TBFs causing interruption of flight ops (I don't think they showed any TBFs though), a B-26 almost crashing into the island of the Akagi, lousy, rotten American torpedoes, John Ford on the island photographing the attack, the inexperience of the B-26 and maybe the TBF crews on launching torpedoes too far away (which probably wouldn't have worked anyway), the tender box of the enclosed Japanese hanger decks and the associated fires. Things missed; only four B-26s were involve (they showed at least six), B-26s were not level bombers but torpedo bombers, a B-26 that flew down the flight deck of the Akagi machine gunning the crew (I'm sure time would not let them but it would have made an exciting shot), the statement that the B-26 that almost hit the Akagi had stuck flight controls because Amercans were too soft for that (by that time, the Battle of the Coral Sea had been fought, the TBFs had fatally pressed home their attacks, three B-26s had penetrated to weapon release points with the one mentioned above having flown over flight deck of the Akagi).

While that attack did not cause any damage, other that a plane or two shot down and some men were lost, it did critically affect the timing of Japanese operations, maybe fatally, and I'm sure certainly shocked the Japanese.

There were other cinematic liberties taken.

Overall, I enjoyed the movie, certainly more than I expected. I'm sure people responsible for the picture were probably aware the books "Shattered Sword" and "The First Team".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2019)

More European Champions Cup Rugby...


----------



## CATCH 22 (Nov 16, 2019)

"The Man in the High Castle", season 4, Episode 1
I'm quite a fan of this show - alternative history was always something I preferred, compared to pure fantasy. The first three seasons were very good and this will be the final one.
I like the atmosphere and the small details you can see throughout the episodes incl. uniforms, weapons, technology, architecture etc. It's like a collection or museum of old artifacts from the real and from the cinematic (fictitious) worlds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2019)

F1...


CATCH 22 said:


> "The Man in the High Castle", season 4, Episode 1
> I'm quite a fan of this show - alternative history was always something I preferred, compared to pure fantasy. The first three seasons were very good and this will be the final one.
> I like the atmosphere and the small details you can see throughout the episodes incl. uniforms, weapons, technology, architecture etc. It's like a collection or museum of old artifacts from the real and from the cinematic (fictitious) worlds.



Indeed a good show.


----------



## Schweik (Nov 18, 2019)

davparlr said:


> I actually enjoyed it. I was expecting a somewhat Pearl Harbor type movie but this was much better (a single pilot flies spitfires in the Battle of Britain, P-40s at Pearl Harbor, B-25s over Tokyo? give me a break). I thought the CG was good, sometimes a bit out of perspective (it looked like the Japanese planes were flying through the trees in Honolulu) but did a good job of putting you on the deck and showing the chaos of the Arizona during the attack. It basically was a Cliff's notes version of history from cause of war (Japan was dependent on oil from America, but didn't say America shut off oil due to invasion of China), through the Battle of Midway. As such, it had to eliminate a lot and only could show their selected high spots. Things hit that were not commonly known; Admiral Halsey's Shingles (a terrible, painful disease for older people), the cause of the war, miracle of the repair of the Yorktown, early attacks from Midway B-17s, B-26s, and TBFs causing interruption of flight ops (I don't think they showed any TBFs though), a B-26 almost crashing into the island of the Akagi, lousy, rotten American torpedoes, John Ford on the island photographing the attack, the inexperience of the B-26 and maybe the TBF crews on launching torpedoes too far away (which probably wouldn't have worked anyway), the tender box of the enclosed Japanese hanger decks and the associated fires. Things missed; only four B-26s were involve (they showed at least six), B-26s were not level bombers but torpedo bombers, a B-26 that flew down the flight deck of the Akagi machine gunning the crew (I'm sure time would not let them but it would have made an exciting shot), the statement that the B-26 that almost hit the Akagi had stuck flight controls because Amercans were too soft for that (by that time, the Battle of the Coral Sea had been fought, the TBFs had fatally pressed home their attacks, three B-26s had penetrated to weapon release points with the one mentioned above having flown over flight deck of the Akagi).
> 
> While that attack did not cause any damage, other that a plane or two shot down and some men were lost, it did critically affect the timing of Japanese operations, maybe fatally, and I'm sure certainly shocked the Japanese.
> 
> ...



I liked the movie more than I expected to as well. It was definitely a step above Pearl Harbor without a doubt.

Is there a separate thread yet for this movie? I think it could benefit from a detailed critique here. I'll post my thoughts here and if there does turn out to be another thread, I'll move them there.

As you noted, they included many details that made that dramatic battle even more interesting like the bad torpedoes, the effects of the failed torpedo bombers on Japanese operations, the presence of subs during the battle, the challenges of putting out fires when the power is out, the basic challenges of flying carrier operations (I thought they did a good job of giving you a little bit of the feel of being on a small early-war carrier, which most films don't capture well). Dick Bests problem with his O2. The initial screw up of all the SBDs attacking the same carrier (Kaga) until Best led 3 of them to attack the Akagi. The risks / threat of assassination to more 'moderate' leaders like Yamamoto. And the presence of John Ford at Midway Island. To me it was these details which kind of saved the film, some of the CGI / action sequences were quite dramatic and fun, but the acting and dialogue was stilted, there was enough slightly 'off' with the CGI, and I think having the extra historical tidbits added a great deal and took this movie for me from a 'D' rating to a C-.

I'd call it a 'war-procedural', almost a new genre. I say almost because there is a subgenre of war films like that, The Longest Day would be my vote for the best example, in which the overall battle is kind of the star with the focus moving in and out of individual characters lives. Midway (2019) was not on par with the Longest Day but in some respects it was better than the 1970s Midway film (with all that mismatched war footage) and overall, I'd compare it to a long episode of the old History Channel series Dogfights. I think if these were done slightly better this 'war-procedural' format could be quite successful going forward.

There were also some very strange omissions, such as a total lack of F4Fs. Did anyone else who saw the film notice one? While it's true that during the actual battle of Midway the bombers ended up kind of on their own, the film showed a broad range of actions leading up to Midway and the US fighters were certainly important in fending off Japanese bombers attacking their own ships, and in providing escorts in later flights. Based on the movie there were no American fighters and SBDs were shooting down zeros left and right. Dick Best was an amazingly successful dive bomber pilot but I don't think he shot down 4 or 5 zeros (did he even shoot down any?).

My guess is the CG budget allowed for what was clearly a very detailed and well done model of an SBD. I can see that they also had A6M, looked like G3M "Nell" bombers, maybe D3A Val and B5N but I think I only saw those from a distance, along with TBD Devastators and those B-26 Marauders which were mentioned (but not fully accurately portrayed). Maybe they just didn't have enough of a budget to portray any US fighters, but it did distort things a bit. I think they just ran out of money for their 3D models and didn't have time to make a good F4F model. I also didn't see any PBYs, or Buffalos (or P-40s or P-39s or any other US fighter). There was an E-13 float plane which was nice.

My biggest gripe with the film though was actually due to the CGI. Their SBD was very well done, in fact I'd say the Dauntless was by far the biggest star of the film. But everything was exaggerated. The planes were too close to each other - yes I'm sure sometimes they got within 50 feet but if you had Zeros or any other fighter routinely that close to you, shooting, you were very likely going to be dead or certainly shot down. So stretch it out a little. Similarly there was too much flak and seemingly every SBD or strafing A6M pullout was literally two inches above the water, sometimes dipping into the water and still flying. They don't need to push it that much, it makes it harder to buy into. A 200 foot pull out is scary enough, even a 2,000 foot pullout is still plenty dramatic. And you don't need to see 5 planes blow up within seconds to show it's risky to dive bomb while being targeted by dozens of flak guns.

On the other hand, I think with the CG they could have done a better job of showing the effects of larger caliber bullets and cannon shells. All the bullet holes looked the same and kind of generic. I think seeing some explosive cannon shells hitting those SBDs and the big, torn open holes they leave would have been eye opening.

I thought they did a pretty good job of exposition in terms of showing the context, in that it was economical while getting the point across. One example was the scene in the beginning where Yamamoto warns a US intelligence officer in an unrealistically candid conversation, not to push Japan into a corner. Got the point across fairly quickly. But they could have given you a sense of the other drama going on at the time of Coral Sea- the Philippines, Malaysia, Indonesia and etc. Five more minutes at the map table could have conveyed the gloomy menace of the moment a lot better and heightened the drama. They did portray the Japanese in a somewhat interesting manner.

I have my doubts as to whether 250,000 Chinese died directly as a result of the Doolittle raid and suspect that was added in to please the Chinese financial backers of the film, but I am willing to be proven wrong.

One thing seems likely to me, the financial success of Midway will spur more of these kinds of films to be made. I think guys like us, and the millions of kids who play games like World of Warplanes - are the target audience. Perhaps I'd like to think we are the old wise men of that goofy demographic. Maybe we can influence how the next one will be made. I have a strong hunch that some of the little details included in this one came from sources like Dan Carlin and certain popular online videos which were very accurate and realistic. Maybe a coherent critique will help influence the next one in a more positive direction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Nov 18, 2019)

Schweik said:


> I liked the movie more than I expected to as well. It was definitely a step above Pearl Harbor without a doubt.
> 
> Is there a separate thread yet for this movie? I think it could benefit from a detailed critique here. I'll post my thoughts here and if there does turn out to be another thread, I'll move them there.
> 
> ...


From your review it actually sounds quite good overall given what one can usually expect from " Hollywood".
I think it's actually going to help me enjoy the film that I know going in some things like f4fs are left out. Reason being I can go in with the attitude that it's just focusing on select units and types and is not comprehensive.
Had I not known that ahead of time and was expecting to see Wildcats and didn't I'd have found that irritating. 
Now I think I'll be able to sit back and enjoy the film dispite an apparently somewhat limited focus.


----------



## Schweik (Nov 18, 2019)

Some of the details were added quite deftly and didn't require much exposition or explanation - for example you could see the ships and carriers dodging bombs dropped from level bombers fairly easily, even though it still looked hairy, which made the point of how dive bombers were particularly dangerous. At one point one of the Japanese officers noted that Marine SBDs were "glide bombing" - dive bombing from a more shallow angle, and noted this meant they were less skilled pilots. The implication was that the Navy pilots like Best etc. were better trained, which was true.

I hope I didn't give away too many spoilers here...  I figure everyone in this forum knows about Midway and the notion that they included a lot of the details in the movie is already out there.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2019)

NFL...


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 18, 2019)

JoJo Rabbit. EXCELLENT!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2019)

War of the Worlds mini series didn't mind it.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2019)

His Dark Materials (TV Series 2019– ) - IMDb


----------



## manta22 (Nov 21, 2019)

Two old films: "Fires On The Plains", excellent but possibly the most depressing movie ever made, and "Eye Of The Needle"- also excellent.


----------



## Jager52 (Nov 22, 2019)

Ford V. Ferrari


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 22, 2019)

Loved eye of the needle...would love to have some of the props from that movie.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 22, 2019)

The book was great.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2019)

Britannia season 2 episodes 1 and 2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 26, 2019)

Wayne Little said:


> Britannia season 2 episodes 1 and 2.


just finished the last episode last night.

have enjoyed both seasons a lot


----------



## Jock Tamson (Nov 26, 2019)

Nazi War Machines - 4 part series on More 4 here in the UK. Presented by writer James Holland. Last nights episode was about the Luftwaffe. Some great footage of a Buchon and (replica) Me 262 in flight. Next episodes will be about tanks etc. Nothing revolutionary information wise but entertaining nonetheless.


----------



## davparlr (Nov 26, 2019)

> The book was great.


Both book and movie are good


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2019)

His Dark Materials (TV Series 2019– ) - IMDb


----------



## rochie (Nov 27, 2019)

Captain Marvel
wasn't that impressed


----------



## davparlr (Nov 27, 2019)

I just watched "I Wanted Wings" made 1941, on Youtube and I thought it was an interesting study in pre-WW2 AAC pilot training. It was fully supported by the Army Air Corp. It seems that initial cadet check out (soloing and basic training) occurred at Randolph Field, San Antonio, flying, I believe BT-14s. Upon graduating from that they went to more advanced training at Kelly Field, also in San Antonio, in AT-6s where they got their wings and, I think, commission. Finally, these pilots went to squadron ops, in this case B-17Cs at March Field, Riverside, Ca. All aircraft were authentic and were flying in different scenarios, TO, landing, formation flying, low level. There were a couple of crashes which weren't depicted bad for the date. Officers were depicted as caring and nice , probablly reflecting AAC inputs, cadets not so much. Of course it had the usual mishmash of romance, but they had A list actors, Ray Milland, William Holden, and the first starring movie of Veronica Lake, who can amazingly fill out a dress, which makes it endurable. Some other interesting points, pre-WW2 aircraft detection devices (acoustic sensors, observers, searchlights), some really big gun anti-aircraft artillery, and some P-40s taking off and pretend attack on bombers, which was a bit hokey. If you are interested in between wars army aviation, I think its a good watch. However, some may find it a waste of time.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 27, 2019)

The Mandalorian episode 1 & 2


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 28, 2019)

rochie said:


> just finished the last episode last night.
> 
> have enjoyed both seasons a lot



me too, a tad weird at times but it works...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2019)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 4, 2019)

Amazon Prime movie "The ------- Report"


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2019)

Avengers: Endgame (2019) - IMDb

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2019)

Danger Close


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2019)

Streif: One Hell of a Ride (2014) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2019)

Seal Team


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2019)

Building Jerusalem (2015) - IMDb


----------



## Barrett (Dec 13, 2019)

davparlr said:


> I just watched "I Wanted Wings" made 1941, on Youtube and I thought it was an interesting study in pre-WW2 AAC pilot training. It was fully supported by the Army Air Corp. It seems that initial cadet check out (soloing and basic training) occurred at Randolph Field, San Antonio, flying, I believe BT-14s. Upon graduating from that they went to more advanced training at Kelly Field, also in San Antonio, in AT-6s where they got their wings and, I think, commission. Finally, these pilots went to squadron ops, in this case B-17Cs at March Field, Riverside, Ca. All aircraft were authentic and were flying in different scenarios, TO, landing, formation flying, low level. There were a couple of crashes which weren't depicted bad for the date. Officers were depicted as caring and nice , probablly reflecting AAC inputs, cadets not so much. Of course it had the usual mishmash of romance, but they had A list actors, Ray Milland, William Holden, and the first starring movie of Veronica Lake, who can amazingly fill out a dress, which makes it endurable. Some other interesting points, pre-WW2 aircraft detection devices (acoustic sensors, observers, searchlights), some really big gun anti-aircraft artillery, and some P-40s taking off and pretend attack on bombers, which was a bit hokey. If you are interested in between wars army aviation, I think its a good watch. However, some may find it a waste of time.



Nineteen y/o Veronica's peek-a-boo haircut got the lads' attention...and of course the way she defined Slinky.

As for I Wanted Wings' other stars: sorta ironic that future Hellcat ace Wayne Morris appears in the AAF film! However, he was in 1949's "Task Force," (pretty dang good film) as a TB D pilot...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2019)

Greatest Events of WWII in Colour (TV Series 2019– ) - IMDb


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 14, 2019)

The Mandalorian episode 6


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 17, 2019)

In preparation for The Rise of Skywalker......back to the beginning...

Sunday......The Phantom Menace
Monday.... Attack of the Clones
Tuesday.....Revenge of the Sith


----------



## rochie (Dec 17, 2019)

Glass
Glass (2019) - IMDb


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 19, 2019)

More Star Wars....

Wed.......Rogue One, Ep 4 A New Hope and The Mandalorian Episode 7
Thur.......Ep 5 Empire Strikes Back.


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 19, 2019)

Star Wars IX: The Rise of Skywalker earlier today


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2019)

His Dark Materials (TV Series 2019– ) - IMDb


----------



## Torch (Jan 8, 2020)

Watched "T-34".. Not bad but a bit of a Russian propaganda film,Also watched "The Battle of Sevastapol" about a female russian sniper..Pretty good


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2020)

"Top Gear" Nepal Special (TV Episode 2019) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 9, 2020)

Prodigal Son


----------



## Airframes (Jan 12, 2020)

Forced to Fight. 
Estonian SS and Russian forces, 1944, conscripted by both sides. In Estonian and German, with English sub-titles. Well made, good acting and effects, and interesting.


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 12, 2020)

1917 Directed by Sir Sam Mendes. Awesome

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2020)

NFL...


----------



## N4521U (Jan 13, 2020)

1917.................... and it is Awsome. Such a tragic story.

New Star Wars last week. We liked it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2020)

European Champions Cup Rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2020)

Bad Boys 3


----------



## Airframes (Jan 26, 2020)

Bohemian Rhapsody.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2020)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## N4521U (Jan 26, 2020)

Priscilla Queen of the Desert!!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 27, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Forced to Fight.
> Estonian SS and Russian forces, 1944, conscripted by both sides. In Estonian and German, with English sub-titles. Well made, good acting and effects, and interesting.


Sounds really interesting, Terry.
Was this like a BBC "made for TV" sort of thing or a film released in the cinema?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 27, 2020)

Think it was a movie made for cinema or straight to disc. Not a documentary. Watched it on Amazon Prime, and I think a DVD can be purchased.


----------



## Gastounet (Jan 27, 2020)

Star Wars IX


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2020)

1917 (2019) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2020)

Midway.

from a purely entertainment view without knowing lots about Midway......Good rate it 7-8
Historical Accuracy I give it a 6-7 there were some real Clangers amongst the good stuff.
Authenticity : 2 when you have a good grasp on the Midway battle then there is lots of plain Bullsh!t Perfect case Devastator's with Torpedo under fuselage AND Bombs under the wings. Dauntlesses diving in a Pack getting in each others way to attack the Carriers. Oh and in the Pearl harbour attack the torpedo bombers attack down the line of Battleship row not from the side and the biggie......Arizona rolls over after blowing up...really!!
The CGI stuff is pretty good, again some balls ups here too....
Don't get me wrong there was lots to like about it and it does tell the Accurate parts well, could have done even better though., leave the BS out tell more real stuff there was some that could have added to the real story....

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jock Tamson (Feb 3, 2020)

Jo Jo Rabbit - Not sure how to classify this movie! A real mix of laugh out loud parts and quite disturbing parts.....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2020)

Six Nations Rugby...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 3, 2020)

"Little Women" My better half offered a list of movies that totally did not appeal to me so I said it was up to her as I can always use brownie points.

We're in line to get popcorn and drinks and the gent ahead of me asks if I'm going to see 1917. I look at my better half and replied that was not one of the selections!

Admittedly, Little Women is more watchable with the explosions coming from 1917 next door.


----------



## WARSPITER (Feb 4, 2020)

Series four of The Expanse


----------



## rochie (Feb 4, 2020)

expedition bigfoot 
Expedition Bigfoot (TV Series 2019– ) - IMDb 

nope, they still have not found one !


----------



## Airframes (Feb 4, 2020)

That's because they live in Macclesfield - and are female !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Feb 4, 2020)

Airframes said:


> That's because they live in Macclesfield - and are female !


the girl in the chippy is decent looking !


----------



## Airframes (Feb 4, 2020)

She must be imported then !!


----------



## rochie (Feb 4, 2020)

Airframes said:


> She must be imported then !!


very possibly mate


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2020)

Sex Education (TV Series 2019– ) - IMDb

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 4, 2020)

Saturday night live


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2020)

James May: Our Man in Japan (TV Series 2020) - IMDb


----------



## Torch (Feb 15, 2020)

Just watched El Alamein, Italian movie with English subtitles, viewed from Italies side of the war. Not bad at all, also Legion of Honor about the Legion in Algeria, not a bad watch either


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2020)

English Premiership rugby...


----------



## N4521U (Feb 18, 2020)

Duplicate....................?
Slow West..................
The Revenent............
Top End Wedding...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2020)

The Man in the High Castle (TV Series 2015–2019) - IMDb


----------



## manta22 (Feb 19, 2020)

"1917"- a pretty good movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Feb 20, 2020)

Panfilov’s 28 men. Good movie about small group of men fighting to defend Moscow. Dubbed in English


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2020)

Narcos: Mexico (TV Series 2018– ) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2020)

The series SEE actually didn't mind it....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2020)

Six Nations Rugby...


----------



## rochie (Mar 12, 2020)

Crocodile Dundee.

linda Kozlowski in that bathing suit 

Holy shit !

And that red dress !!!!!😬

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2020)

Riverdale (TV Series 2017– ) - IMDb


----------



## Torch (Mar 13, 2020)

Series called Attack, supposedly about a Russian officer ordered to assemble an elite squadron of Yak 3s to combat the Germans...Turns out to be a Russian soap opera with poor cgi, watched all 12 episodes(shoot me now)..


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 13, 2020)

Highwaymen with Kevin Costner and Woody Harrelson on Netflix.

Frank Hamer and Maney Gault chase down and nix Bonnie and Clyde.

Damn good movie if a bit long.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2020)

Formula 1: Drive to Survive (TV Series 2019– ) - IMDb


----------



## Torch (Mar 13, 2020)

Gnomey said:


> Formula 1: Drive to Survive (TV Series 2019– ) - IMDb


Watched both seasons,was pretty good and trying to get me psyched up for the upcoming season,this virus is a pain in the a$$


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 13, 2020)

Ford vs Ferrari - Good movie


----------



## rochie (Mar 14, 2020)

first two parts of Fox's new adaptation of war of the Worlds.

pretty good so far, interesting spin on the original book


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2020)

Formula 1: Drive to Survive (TV Series 2019– ) - IMDb


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 27, 2020)

I wish someone would make a film from either Bill Bartsch's downbeat _Every Day a Nightmare_ with a sequel, the mainly upbeat first few chapters of _Protect and Avenge_, about the Defense of Darwin, or the totally downbeat _Doomed at the Start_. Anyone connected with the hollywood film industry? Ridiculous question, if there were, Hollywood wouldn't inevitably get it so wrong.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2020)

The English Game (TV Mini-Series 2020– ) - IMDb


----------



## rochie (Mar 27, 2020)

Continuing with war of the worlds.

War of the Worlds (TV Series 2019– ) - IMDb

Am enjoying it so far

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 27, 2020)

Was quite surprised to find the WotW series pretty well done and quite engaging.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 27, 2020)

I might have to watch this series, I have not heard a bad thing yet.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 27, 2020)

The Aeronauts - quite well done.


----------



## rochie (Mar 28, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> I might have to watch this series, I have not heard a bad thing yet.


Its been pretty good so far, very different take to the book but better than the Tom Cruise movie by far


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 28, 2020)

Airframes: "The Aeronauts - quite well done."

I very much agree, despite my early misgivings, knowing the details of the original story very well. Was a truly pioneering flight in the history of atmospheric science & aviation to which the final film's statement didn't quite do justice. Coxwell, the male aeronaut piloting the balloon did indeed save their lives and in fairly dramatic fashion that didn't quite match the heroic feat of the film's heroine. But that was a forgivable detail in the end. I can understand giving a nod to the pioneering distaff aeronauts of the day, but I think they should have kept the name or acknowledged Coxwell in some significant way..


----------



## Airframes (Mar 28, 2020)

Agreed.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2020)

Brooklyn Nine-Nine (TV Series 2013– ) - IMDb


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 29, 2020)

1917

Really enjoyed. Very good movie.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2020)

Bad Boys for Life


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 29, 2020)

Tiger King episode 1. OMG


----------



## rochie (Mar 29, 2020)

First 3 episodes of the Mandalorian !


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2020)

The English Game (TV Mini-Series 2020– ) - IMDb


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Apr 1, 2020)

For the self-isolation: Been enjoying the second season of _*Altered Carbon*_. Kind of classic, if fairly violent, Sci Fi, without aliens at least so far... Just ancient ones who have presumably moved on to a better place or different state of existence. Some interesting technological concepts presented as part of the plot line & a good cast. If interested in mystery noir, I recommend _*Hinterland*_, good cast but very heavy and unflinchingly dark and depressing plus the occasionally starkly beautiful Welsh Landscape. Change of pace, check out, _*Ballad of Buster Scruggs *_as a western anthology. Ranges from Bright and funny to dark and very sad episodes. All found on Netflix. Just started watching *Fields of Valor *a documentary about the US work-up to create pilots for service in WW2. So far more focused on training of USAAF pilots.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2020)

Brooklyn Nine-Nine (TV Series 2013– ) - IMDb

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 5, 2020)

Series three of Babylon Berlin

Babylon Berlin (TV Series 2017– ) - IMDb


----------



## N4521U (Apr 5, 2020)

Sqn 303


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2020)

Brooklyn Nine-Nine (TV Series 2013– ) - IMDb

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 5, 2020)

Dirilis: Ertugrul (TV Series 2014–2019) - IMDb 

Its a Turkish series about the father of the man who founded the Ottoman Empire set in the 13th Century, If you enjoy this era I could not recommend it enough.


----------



## javlin (Apr 5, 2020)

Ken Burns Vietnam The Vietnam War (TV Mini-Series 2017) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2020)

1917 wasn't bad.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2020)

Tiger King: Murder, Mayhem and Madness (TV Mini-Series 2020) - IMDb


----------



## rochie (Apr 11, 2020)

The Dukes of Hazzard, tv series not the movie !

Catherine Bach..........

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 11, 2020)

1917 - liked it


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2020)

Ready Player One


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2020)

White Gold (TV Series 2017– ) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2020)

Tom Clancy's Jack Ryan season 1 rather enjoyed it.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 18, 2020)

Cosmos: Other Worlds, episode 3


----------



## pgeno71 (Apr 19, 2020)

Family movie night - _Onward _from Pixar. Funny and cute. If you have kids, I recommend. _Apocalypse Now_ on STARZ after wife and daughter went to bed. I went scrolling through the channels for a movie, and for my sins they gave me one. Never get out of the boat.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2020)

Community (TV Series 2009–2015) - IMDb


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2020)

Still to watch the whole movie, but....


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> Still to watch the whole movie, but....



I liked it. Well acted.


----------



## rochie (May 4, 2020)

Gangs of london

Gangs of London (TV Series 2020– ) - IMDb


----------



## pgeno71 (May 4, 2020)

_Tiger King_ is the craziest shit I have ever seen on TV. I am not going to recommend it, because I don't want to offend anyone's viewing tastes or be liable for the time you spend watching it, but if you want to watch a multi-hour train wreck, this is the show for you. Three words sum it up:

...Oh, the humanity!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 5, 2020)

Watched a movie titled 'Second Front' last night.
Apart from a stupid and weak plot, and so ludicrously inaccurate, historically, with poor acting overall ( a few exceptions), it also featured a 'DC3', operated by the Luftwaffe, but for some strange reason with Russian codes and inaccurate British roundels - oh, and the DC3 was a current Russian (Beriev i think ) sea plane !
I can thoroughly recommend NOT to watch this movie !!!


----------



## rochie (May 5, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Watched a movie titled 'Second Front' last night.
> Apart from a stupid and weak plot, and so ludicrously inaccurate, historically, with poor acting overall ( a few exceptions), it also featured a 'DC3', operated by the Luftwaffe, but for some strange reason with Russian codes and inaccurate British roundels - oh, and the DC3 was a current Russian (Beriev i think ) sea plane !
> I can thoroughly recommend NOT to watch this movie !!!


i think i need to see that now !

i recently watch a Russian movie called leningrad, mostly set on a boat on the lake, featured 2 x Bf 109 E's strafing the boat, one was shot down by the hero with a single round from a mosin nagant through the windscreen as it dived down on the boat !lenin

Spasti Leningrad (2019) - IMDb


----------



## Airframes (May 5, 2020)

Just think of it as a comedy, and you may enjoy it !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 5, 2020)

Reach for the sky.

Douglas Bader and 242 sqn single handedly winning the Battle of Britain !
no wonder most of fighter command didnt like him


----------



## Airframes (May 5, 2020)

And flying a 'bubble top' MkXVI Spit in 1941 too !!!


----------



## rochie (May 5, 2020)

Airframes said:


> And flying a 'bubble top' MkXVI Spit in 1941 too !!!


dont know if it was the type of film used but on the ground the camouflage looked very light, almost dessert cammo ?

also 109's with four wing guns, Spifires with their guns all in wing roots !

1956 release though so can forgive them a bit


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2020)

Community (TV Series 2009–2015) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2020)

Skyfall


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 29, 2020)

Justice League Dark: Apocalypse (sic)


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2020)

Space X Dragon launch...


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 30, 2020)

Same...


----------



## rochie (May 30, 2020)

We Hunt Together (TV Series 2020– ) - IMDb

Just first episode so far.

Very dark but i enjoyed it, will watch the rest, the wife didn't like it at all !


----------



## rochie (May 30, 2020)

Also McMillion$
McMillions (TV Mini-Series 2020) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2020)

Deadpool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2020)

Harlock Space Pirate


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 10, 2020)

Upload (TV Series 2020– ) - IMDb


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 10, 2020)

Star Wars Rebels


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2020)

The Last Dance (TV Mini-Series 2020) - IMDb


----------



## rochie (Jun 11, 2020)

First episode of Das Boot season 2


----------



## Airframes (Jun 11, 2020)

1917 on Amazon Prime.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2020)

rochie said:


> First episode of Das Boot season 2



Guess I better get stuck into season 1 if the second is now showing.....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2020)

Space Force (TV Series 2020– ) - IMDb


----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2020)

Contagion.
Conceived in 2009, with the help of the WHO, released in 2011. Precedes the current Covid pandemic by 9 years, but with many parallels, and well worth watching - especially for those who think it's all a hoax, or a conspiracy, or it "can't happen to them".


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 17, 2020)

Cosmos Other Worlds


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2020)

Riverdale (TV Series 2017– ) - IMDb


----------



## rochie (Jul 6, 2020)

First of a 3 part documentary "Washington" on History channel


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2020)

F1...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2020)

Das Boot Season 1 done and dusted, liked it...!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2020)

F1...


----------



## PlasticHero (Jul 22, 2020)

The new Red Dawn. Don't waste your time if you've seen the original; there is nothing new. I would have much rather seen a new story set in that franchise.


----------



## Ruud (Jul 22, 2020)

Just Mercy. Great movie.


----------



## rochie (Jul 22, 2020)

Finished Washington documentary, learned a few things !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 23, 2020)

Hamilton
Free Solo
The Outpost


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 24, 2020)

NCIS, season 1


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2020)

Das Boot Season 2 completed....happy with what has been shown so far, look forward to the next season..!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 28, 2020)

I still need to finish season 1. Might do that tonight.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2020)

West Indies vs England cricket...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2020)

Washington also done.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2020)

F1...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 4, 2020)

The Green Mile


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2020)

England vs Ireland cricket...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 9, 2020)

Serenity


----------



## rochie (Aug 9, 2020)

Joker.

Wow !


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2020)

F1...


----------



## rochie (Aug 12, 2020)

Christine.

Forgot just how good the special effects were, especially when Christine fixes herself !


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2020)

English Premiership rugby. It’s so nice to watch live rugby again!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2020)

Mortal Engines.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 25, 2020)

Michael Palin in North Korea
Margin Call


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2020)

English Premiership rugby...


----------



## rochie (Sep 15, 2020)

Plenty of documentaries on the Battle of Britain on today Battle of Britain day


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 15, 2020)

Can't be too bad. 👍


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2020)

English Premiership rugby...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 16, 2020)

Rugby is awesome, still have not figured out Cricket yet.


----------



## rochie (Sep 16, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> Rugby is awesome, still have not figured out Cricket yet.


Cricket is easy

The Rules of Cricket

You have two sides, one out in the field and one in.

Each man that's in the side that's in goes out, and when he's out he comes in and the next man goes in until he's out.

When they are all out, the side that's out comes in and the side thats been in goes out and tries to get those coming in, out.

Sometimes you get men still in and not out.

When a man goes out to go in, the men who are out try to get him out, and when he is out he goes in and the next man in goes out and goes in.

There are two men called umpires who stay out all the time and they decide when the men who are in are out.

When both sides have been in and all the men have got out, and both sides have been out twice after all the men have been in, including those who are not out, that is the end of the game!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 16, 2020)

Jo Jo Rabbit ... strange but interesting little film.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2020)

European Champions Cup Rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 20, 2020)

The Boys, Season 2, Episode 5


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2020)

NFL...


----------



## PFVA63 (Sep 20, 2020)

Psych 2: Lassie Come Home


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2020)

Premiership Rugby cup...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 7, 2020)

Citizen X and Child 44


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 7, 2020)

Rick & Morty, Season 4, episode 2


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2020)

New series of Top Gear (TV Series 2002– ) - IMDb...


----------



## rochie (Oct 7, 2020)

Rambo III.

Hind is impervious to all rounds fired at it until Rambo flies it and he is shot down by a single burst from am AK-47

Hind rocket pods clearly empty but keep firing rockets from the same single tube in each pod.
Rocket pods also fire machine gun ammunition.
Hind is loaded with anti tank missiles but only fires unguided rockets and machine guns at Rambo in the tank.

Rambo in the tank can drive, aim and fire the co axial machine gun and the main gun all from the drivers seat.

After the crash rambo is lying in the tank which has more free space than my living room.

Love it !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 19, 2020)

Guy Martin, last flight of the Vulcan bomber.

Amazing footage of the Vulcan being rolled and looped by Roly Falk !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 19, 2020)

Extraction


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2020)

New series of Top Gear (TV Series 2002– ) - IMDb...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 20, 2020)

The Thing (2011)


----------



## rochie (Oct 21, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> The Thing (2011)


they remade the Thing ?


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2020)

Where ya been Karl......


----------



## rochie (Oct 21, 2020)

Wayne Little said:


> Where ya been Karl......


I know !

not sure if i want to watch it though or if i have its obvious i dont remember


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 21, 2020)

It was a prequel actually. Tells of the discovery of the spacecraft and the "Thing", and the subsequent mayhem created at the Norwegian Antarctic Base. It ends where John Carpenter's 1982 "The Thing" starts. Watching both you will notice where items seen in Carpenter's picture came from...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## PFVA63 (Oct 24, 2020)

Matinee, starring John Goodman


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 24, 2020)

The new Borat movie


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 24, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> The new Borat movie



Was looking forward to watching that tonight. Will probably wait until next week.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2020)

Star trek Discovery first 2 episodes of Season 3....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2020)

F1...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 25, 2020)

Wayne Little said:


> Star trek Discovery first 2 episodes of Season 3....



Great show. Season 3 has not disappointed yet either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 26, 2020)

SNL


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2020)

Borat Subsequent Moviefilm: Delivery of Prodigious Bribe to American Regime for Make Benefit Once Glorious Nation of Kazakhstan (2020) - IMDb

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 27, 2020)

Ghostbusters (1984) - IMDb

classic

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 5, 2020)

Commando.

True Arnie classic !

Bennet is the campest bad guy in movie history !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 5, 2020)

Let off some steam bennet!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2020)

Premier League...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 7, 2020)

The Mandalorian - season 2, episode 2

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 8, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> The Mandalorian - season 2, episode 2



Me Too.....! This is just a great show.....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 8, 2020)

Baby Driver, great movie, amazing soundtrack.

Joker (again) just an incredible movie


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2020)

NFL...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 9, 2020)

Star Trek Discovery episode 3.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 9, 2020)

Saturday Night Live & Amazing Race


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 9, 2020)

I think The Mandalorian is the best thing Disney has done for the Star Wars Franchise. It is such a well done show.

I loved how "Marshall Raylan Givens" from Justified shows up as the Marshall

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 9, 2020)

And that HE was really Luke's father! Total game change!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2020)

The Umbrella Academy (TV Series 2019– ) - IMDb


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 11, 2020)

Queens Gambit, episodes 1 & 2


----------



## Airframes (Nov 11, 2020)

The Bourne Identity - again.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2020)

Autumn Nations Cup...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2020)

The Mandalorian, episode 3, another character introduced and mention of another to appear very soon.....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 16, 2020)

Asoka Tano!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 16, 2020)

Mindhunter Season 2. I hate it's not coming back.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 16, 2020)

The Mandalorian

Queens gambit

The Liberator


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 16, 2020)

I really enjoy Mandalorian and I had a nerd fit when Katee Sackhoff (Starbuck from 2004's Battlestar Galactica) showed up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 16, 2020)

Crouching tiger hidden Dragon


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2020)

His Dark Materials (TV Series 2019– ) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 17, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> Asoka Tano!



What ya doin' man, ya let the cat outa the bag......


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 17, 2020)

Wayne Little said:


> What ya doin' man, ya let the cat outa the bag......



Sorry...got too excited. Though they did say it in the last episode.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2020)

James May: Oh Cook! (TV Series 2020– ) - IMDb


----------



## rochie (Dec 2, 2020)

Everybody loves Raymond.

Stefania....... Wow !


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 2, 2020)

South Africa versus England in a Twenty 20 cricket match. The Saffers smashed a big score and must have thought the game was won until Jos Buttler and Dawid Malan started putting the ball into orbit.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 2, 2020)

Mandalorian S2 E?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2020)

fastmongrel said:


> South Africa versus England in a Twenty 20 cricket match. The Saffers smashed a big score and must have thought the game was won until Jos Buttler and Dawid Malan started putting the ball into orbit.


Same, was a good chase.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 2, 2020)

Flight Command - lots of F3F-2s and some carrier flying action - from 1940


----------



## special ed (Dec 2, 2020)

Fighter Squadron (1948) in color - The positive: lots of P-47D action, ground and air. The Germans, being short of Bf 109s, used P-51Ds painted black with black crosses. This of course made them faster than the P-51Ds used by other countries. The cockpit shot indicated the Germans did not like our control column and replaced it with Spitfire spade grip columns. The neutral: about half of the gun camera film was from Pacific shots. The negative: The dialog, Edmond O'Brien, a young Rock Hudson, and the actor who played Jimmy Olson on Superman TV series as fighter pilots. However, I did say it's in color, right?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## kalani (Dec 6, 2020)

Eternal Zero!


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 7, 2020)

special ed said:


> Fighter Squadron (1948) in color - The positive: lots of P-47D action, ground and air. The Germans, being short of Bf 109s, used P-51Ds painted black with black crosses. This of course made them faster than the P-51Ds used by other countries. The cockpit shot indicated the Germans did not like our control column and replaced it with Spitfire spade grip columns. The neutral: about half of the gun camera film was from Pacific shots. The negative: The dialog, Edmond O'Brien, a young Rock Hudson, and the actor who played Jimmy Olson on Superman TV series as fighter pilots. However, I did say it's in color, right?


I saw that movie in my childhood years (I remember Jimmy Olson). I knew those Messerschmidts were Mustangs!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 7, 2020)

Saturday Night Live


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2020)

F1...


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 7, 2020)

Gnomey said:


> F1...



I love some of the internet conspiracy theories. Mercedes sabotaged Russell because they blah blah blah


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 7, 2020)

Mandalorian S2 E6 - A character from the old days of has returned.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2020)

Mandalorian here too, love this show.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 10, 2020)

Siege of Jadotville


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2020)

European Champions Cup rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 11, 2020)

Mandalorian and Love & Monsters


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2020)

F1...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 13, 2020)

Mandalorian....only one left...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2020)

European Champions Cup rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 13, 2020)

Saturday Night Live


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 19, 2020)

Mandalorian, a great finish to season 2.........more....!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 19, 2020)

V, the original mini series !  i know it was a while ago but boy it hasn't aged well


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2020)

European Champions Cup rugby...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2020)

Wayne Little said:


> Mandalorian, a great finish to season 2.........more....!


 And holy fricken gees, did not see that coming!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2020)

European Champions Cup rugby...


----------



## rochie (Dec 21, 2020)

Tin Star series 3 
set in Liverpool, lots of scenes done in places where i've worked or visited often.
bit strange seeing them on screen.

Tim Roth is brilliant in it

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2020)

NFL...


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 8, 2021)

Last movies I`ve seen:

1- Steel Butterfly (2012 , Russian , Crime)

Steel Butterfly - Wikipedia

2- The World is mine (2015 , Romanian , Drama)

Lumea e a mea (2015) - IMDb

3- Dacii (1966 , Romanian , History)

Dacii (1966) - IMDb


----------



## Graeme (Jan 8, 2021)

Sputnik...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2021)

Premiership rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 8, 2021)

The Geat English Baking Shop - I'm hooked!


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jan 8, 2021)

D A R K





I finished the 3-rd season. A really dark movie with time lapses and time-travel. One needs to remember who is who during the seasons (3-4 generations of people + futuristic apocalyptic world). Well done! Not Hollywood at all!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2021)

Ted Lasso (TV Series 2020– ) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2021)

star trek Discovery.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2021)

A Perfect Planet (TV Series 2021– ) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2021)

Korean War Move The Battle of Jangsari


----------



## rochie (Jan 19, 2021)

Empires of new york

Empires of New York (TV Series 2020) - IMDb

Pretty interesting


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2021)

History of Swear Words (TV Series 2021– ) - IMDb


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 19, 2021)

Bosch Series 3


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2021)

NCIS Double Ep


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2021)

Lupin (TV Series 2021– ) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2021)

Wolverine.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2021)

Midway


----------



## rochie (Jan 23, 2021)

Tiger

Tiger (TV Mini-Series 2021) - IMDb

Fantastic


----------



## Airframes (Jan 23, 2021)

Rush - 2013 movie about the rivalry between James Hunt and Nikki Lauda. Much better than I expected, and well filmed.


----------



## bdefen (Jan 24, 2021)

Born to Kill, with Lawrence Tierney this morning on TCM.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2021)

FA Cup...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2021)

Following on from Wolverine, LOGAN.


----------



## rochie (Jan 25, 2021)

On a documentary splurge !

Watched part one of Lance last night.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2021)

NFL...


----------



## rochie (Jan 28, 2021)

First 3 parts of documentary about sinking of the Estonia !

Absolutely tragic ecent


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2021)

English Premiership rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2021)

Occupation and Occupation Rainfall at the Cinema, first time at the Cinema in quite some time......


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 1, 2021)

Looks action packed


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2021)

English Premiership rugby...


----------



## rochie (Feb 11, 2021)

ZeroZeroZero

Brutal !


----------



## special ed (Feb 11, 2021)

"Dive Bomber" with Errol Flynn. The color photography of the old planes is fantastic. Much of the flying is Hollywood such as a crash scene where the large studio model turns in to a Skua for the close up burning scene, a good use of a Skua.. Another Hollywood thing is a Ryan ST with a radial cowl around the Menasco engine pretending to be a new British fighter. One scene at the end is while the truck is refueling the plane, the stars are lighting cigarettes next to the operation.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2021)

English Premiership rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 18, 2021)

Fury.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2021)

Champions League...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 21, 2021)

Greenland...not bad


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2021)

Firefly Lane (TV Series 2021– ) - IMDb


----------



## rochie (Feb 22, 2021)

Terrible horror /war movie, ghosts of war.

US GI's armed with Lee Enfiels, wearing 82nd airborne and 1st Infantry div badges, spades from suit of cards on helmets (101st airborne insignia) and at one point they talk of the 82nd airborne as different unit from themselves !


----------



## Leonidas (Feb 24, 2021)

Just saw The Dark Knight Trilogy for the first time. (If you want the LATEST movie then it would be The Dark Knight Rises, but I'm just going to clump them all together) I absolutely LOVED them. I wish I could but the trilogy set, but I could only get The Dark Knight cuz no one had it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2021)

Battleship......wanted simple....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2021)

Bridgerton (TV Series 2020– ) - IMDb


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 26, 2021)

Wanda Vision S1E8


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2021)

6 Nations...


----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2021)

"The Falklands Play" on Amazon Prime - a new ( 2021 ) movie showing the political lead up to, and during the Falklands war. Very well done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Mar 1, 2021)

The Great (TV Series 2020– ) - IMDb

The Great (an occasionally true story)

very rude, violent and also very funny !


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2021)

Chinese Movie The Eight Hundred pretty brutal group of Chinese soldiers defend a warehouse against the invading Japanese in Shanghai 1937


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2021)

Premier League...



Airframes said:


> "The Falklands Play" on Amazon Prime - a new ( 2021 ) movie showing the political lead up to, and during the Falklands war. Very well done.


Will keep an eye out for it Terry!


----------



## Leonidas (Mar 3, 2021)

Logan


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2021)

Bridgerton (TV Series 2020– ) - IMDb


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 5, 2021)

These kids:


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2021)

English Premiership rugby...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 6, 2021)

"Hitler - The Ride of Evil". Two-part mini-series from 2003, on Amazon Prime. Well worth watching.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 6, 2021)

Boss Level


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2021)

Coming to America and Coming 2 America


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 7, 2021)

Outside his window, watching Karl, watching 
Coming to America and Coming 2 America.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2021)

English Premiership rugby...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 7, 2021)

Watched "Coming 2 America" last night - not a patch on the original, and probably a "flop" with critics. But it passed a hour or two .........


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 8, 2021)

Westworld! S1E1

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2021)

Bridgerton (TV Series 2020– ) - IMDb


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 8, 2021)

Blown Away S1 E3, 4 & 5 (glassblowing competition) I chuckle everytime they say "personal glory hole".


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2021)

latest eps of SWAT and Seal Team


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2021)

Seal Team as well.


----------



## rochie (Mar 11, 2021)

Me too !


----------



## Leonidas (Mar 11, 2021)

Band of Brothers and Jurassic Park.


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 11, 2021)

Westworld S2E5 !!!

This is my new fav series!

Last one was "Strange things"


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2021)

Tin Star Season 3 first 2 episodes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leonidas (Mar 12, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Outside his window, watching Karl, watching
> Coming to America and Coming 2 America.


Wait what?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2021)

English Premiership rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 12, 2021)

Leonidas said:


> Wait what?



You heard me. I was too embarrassed to knock is all.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Mar 13, 2021)

Just watched "Test Pilot" this morning, from 1938, with Clark Gable, Spencer Tracy, and Myrna Loy on Turner Classic Movies. Some fun air-race sequences. Starring aircraft were the Seversky P35 in civilian/racer guise, and a group of YB-17s, with the blister turrets and the early vertical stabilizer. Fun old movie.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2021)

6 Nations rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 13, 2021)

Spirited Away...too weird for me


----------



## Airframes (Mar 14, 2021)

Angels and Demons.


----------



## swampyankee (Mar 14, 2021)

I'm prepping for a safety lesson, so the video "After the Rainbow", from the Chemical Safety Board


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2021)

6 Nations rugby...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 14, 2021)

Blown Away...finished season 2


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2021)

Tin Star season 3 eps 3 and 4


----------



## N4521U (Mar 15, 2021)

12 O'Clock High........ but of course!


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 15, 2021)

Tribes of Europa S1E1! Seems to be great serie


----------



## Leonidas (Mar 17, 2021)

Batman Begins


----------



## imalko (Mar 17, 2021)

Superman and Lois, episode 4


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2021)

Midway.


----------



## Leonidas (Mar 17, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Midway.


I've been on the Midway. Been a long time though.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 17, 2021)

imalko said:


> Superman and Lois, episode 4


Are you getting your head around this one. I'm guessing I'm just too old.


----------



## imalko (Mar 18, 2021)

I'm not too enthusiastic about the show. I watch it more less out of curiosity.


----------



## Ivan1GFP (Mar 18, 2021)

"Medium Cool" from 1969.

Watched it on you-tube a couple days ago.


----------



## Dash119 (Mar 18, 2021)

"The Right Stuff" television series on Disney+, episodes 1 through 5.
The original movie was better, and the book was far better, but it is entertaining.


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 18, 2021)

Curently watching some random streamers on Twitch!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 22, 2021)

Justice League - Snyder Cut. 

A much better and different movie than the original. Actually really liked it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 22, 2021)

7 Days in Entebbe


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 22, 2021)

Playing WoT! When i get tired of that: LOL, WO, DDO, ESO, WT, 3H, GW2, ATITD, Albion ... (this list has more than 60 entries! lol!)

WoT: Workd of Tanks
LOL: League of Legends
WO: Wurm Online
DDO: Dungeons and Dragons Online
ESO: Elder Scrolls Online
WT: War thunder
3H: 300 Heroes (only available in Chinese.)
GW2: Guild Wars 2
ATITD: A tale in the desert (this one is realky intresting)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2021)

6 Nations rugby...


----------



## rochie (Mar 27, 2021)

T-34

not a bad movie

T-34 (2018) - IMDb


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2021)

F1...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 27, 2021)

Falcon and the Winter Soldier


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2021)

Bahrain F1 GP...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 22, 2021)

After work yesterday began my 1 week vacation and I spent time drinking bourbon and watching WW2 flicks I was wanting to watch:

1 - *Midway* (2019) I thought the special effects were excellent and did not see anything glaringly wrong, Japanese actors were very good especially Etsushi Toyokawa as Yamamoto. There were some very talented actors and actresses playing the Americans but IMHO beyond Nick Jonas and the ever adorable Mandy Moore (the Kate Beckingsale of Pearl Harbor), their acting was way over the top and almost painful. I wish we could combine the 1974 acting with the 2019 special effects. I will say however I liked the closing credits: _"The film is dedicated to the American and Japanese sailors who fought at Midway. The sea remembers its own.” _

2 - *Dunkirk *(2017) Maybe it was my drink of choice but it almost seemed like they were making an Art Nouveau film with the use of not talking. The topic was one of the most brilliant operations of the war and it deeserved a much better movie. I need to watch the 1958 movie.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 22, 2021)

Antebellum. 

Like it a lot, twist was not what i was expecting


----------



## Leonidas (Apr 23, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Playing WoT! When i get tired of that: LOL, WO, DDO, ESO, WT, 3H, GW2, ATITD, Albion ... (this list has more than 60 entries! lol!)
> 
> WoT: Workd of Tanks
> LOL: League of Legends
> ...


What's your WT username?


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2021)

English Premiership Rugby...


----------



## PlasticHero (Apr 24, 2021)

I rated Dunkirk above Midway; I thought the special effects and "action" were overdone. Midway did a creditable job showing why the Japanese did what they did with the info they had.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 24, 2021)

Shadow & Bone S1E1


----------



## Leonidas (Apr 25, 2021)

I just watched HBOs 2019 miniseries Chernobyl. It is hauntingly beautiful. Probably more haunting than many horror movies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Apr 25, 2021)

Black List---S2E10


----------



## rochie (Apr 25, 2021)

Guy Martin's Battle of Britain

All 4 | The on-demand channel from 4


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 25, 2021)

Secret Life of Whales E1 & 2


----------



## Leonidas (Apr 25, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Secret Life of Whales E1 & 2


What do whales do in secret?


----------



## at6 (Apr 26, 2021)

Leonidas said:


> What do whales do in secret?


Wear extra tight spandex pants and go shopping at Walmart.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 26, 2021)

Leonidas said:


> What do whales do in secret?



Filthy, filthy things. You would not believe. Would make Caligula blush.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leonidas (Apr 27, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Filthy, filthy things. You would not believe. Would make Caligula blush.


Well now I HAVE to know.


----------



## Leonidas (Apr 27, 2021)

And yes I do watch quite a bit of stuffs. I started watching Das Boot Director's Cut yesterday. (Completely in German of course)


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 27, 2021)

I felt the directors cut of Das Boot added little of worth to the movie.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2021)

Shadow and Bone (TV Series 2021– ) - IMDb


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 27, 2021)

Leonidas said:


> Well now I HAVE to know.



Gotta watch it then


----------



## ARTESH (Apr 28, 2021)

Leonidas said:


> What's your WT username?



It was Xenophora_Pallidula

is currently deactivated.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 28, 2021)

Secret Life of Whales (S1E3)


----------



## Airframes (Apr 28, 2021)

Didn't know they had a secret life in Wales ................ Oh, hang on, _*whales*_ ......... !!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 29, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Secret Life of Whales (S1E3)


I hear that it's quite racy.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 29, 2021)

The second episode WAS about Humpback Whales. 😉

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2021)

F1...


----------



## denoferth (Apr 30, 2021)

Come And See Me with English subtitles. Russian anti-war movie showing a young boy romanticizing war receiving his full dose of reality. No Hollywerd BS, shot with live ammunition. Found it after a long search on UTube

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (May 1, 2021)

Star Trek: Lower Decks. What the hell was that crap. Some woman screaming at the top of her voice and animation that looks like it was done with a set of luminous Sharpie pens. By gritting my teeth and lowering the volume I managed to get to the end of episode 1. If I was paid £100 per episode I couldnt sit through another one. Whoever the voice actress who shrieked her way through the script is I want to say one thing "PUT A SOCK IN IT" you make Bette Midlers acting sound restrained and subtle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 1, 2021)

It does make one wonder what do whales do that is so embarressing they have to do it in secret.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 1, 2021)

Stowaway

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 2, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Stowaway


On the Titanic.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 2, 2021)

El Dorado John Wayne and Robert Mitchum...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2021)

F1…


----------



## Leonidas (May 5, 2021)

The Martian and the Expanse (S1E1)


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 5, 2021)

The bad batch S1E1


----------



## Leonidas (May 6, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> The bad batch S1E1


Wait, that's out?


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 6, 2021)

Leonidas said:


> Wait, that's out?



Yup! And the first episode is almost 2 hours long! Starts about a half hour before order 66 is given.


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2021)

Europa League…


----------



## Leonidas (May 6, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Yup! And the first episode is almost 2 hours long! Starts about a half hour before order 66 is given.


Oh hell yeah!! The trailer (ESPECIALLY the music) made me really want to see it. Although I dunno if I should finish The Clone Wars first but that would take awhile since Im like 4-5 seasons behind.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 6, 2021)

Clone Wars AND Rebels!


----------



## Leonidas (May 7, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Clone Wars AND Rebels!


pppffffff whatever. Also I love it so far. Wrecker is THE single best thing ever. 

On a side note, I started watching the Solar Opposites TV show. It reminds me so much of Rick and Morty. Gosh, I love animated shows that are NOT appropiate for kids. I also love dark humour and stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2021)

English Premiership rugby…


----------



## SaparotRob (May 7, 2021)

Leonidas said:


> pppffffff whatever. Also I love it so far. Wrecker is THE single best thing ever.
> 
> On a side note, I started watching the Solar Opposites TV show. It reminds me so much of Rick and Morty. Gosh, I love animated shows that are NOT appropiate for kids. I also love dark humour and stuff.


Thanks for letting me in on Solar Opposites!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 7, 2021)

The Bad Batch S1E2
Shadow and Bone S1E2


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2021)

English Premiership rugby…


----------



## rochie (May 9, 2021)

Tenent.

Still dont know what its about !

2.5 hrs of my life i wont get back.


----------



## SaparotRob (May 9, 2021)

Watched The Right Stuff last night.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 9, 2021)

Shadow & Bone S1E3, 4 & 5


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2021)

F1…


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2021)

Mare of Eastwood, have really enjoyed this...


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 26, 2021)

Finished first season of THE NEVERS


----------



## rochie (May 26, 2021)

Wayne Little said:


> Mare of Eastwood, have really enjoyed this...





Capt. Vick said:


> Finished first season of THE NEVERS


Mid way through both of those, enjoying them both.


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2021)

Europa Cup Final…


----------



## imalko (May 26, 2021)

Superman and Lois - episode 7


----------



## rochie (May 27, 2021)

Blue Thunder (1983)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 28, 2021)

also saw Rambo, last blood.

so dissapointing to end the story with that movie, it was awfull !


----------



## Airframes (May 28, 2021)

Hot Shots, and Hot Shots, Part Deux.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 28, 2021)

Classics!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2021)

English Premiership rugby…


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 29, 2021)

Bad Batch & Army of the Dead


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2021)

Champions League final…


----------



## ARTESH (May 30, 2021)

A video about Making a fantasy world.

and BlackList S8E17 ... Can not wait for new ep.

I recommend you to watch this serial.


----------



## imalko (May 30, 2021)

Lucifer - season 5B


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2021)

Army of the Dead


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2021)

English Premiership Rugby…


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2021)

Mare of East town final, really enjoyed this.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 2, 2021)

The Commuter ( Liam Neeson).


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 2, 2021)

Dexter


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 2, 2021)

Love, Death, Robots S2


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 2, 2021)

Other Space on YouTube.


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jun 2, 2021)

I watched an old movie yesterday, "The Deep", 1977. Nick Nolte is rough as always, young Jacqueline Bisset is beautiful and veeeery sexy, Robert Shaw is the same old chap as in "The Sting" or "Jaws" (in this movie the sharks didn't eat him though), Eli Wallach is a drunkard and didn't show much, but in the same year he made 3-4 other movies so he was probably not on the set for longer periods. The plot is doubtful and most of the scenes are far from reality, but this was how they did it in the seventies. I remember sitting in the dark, cool movie theater (ultra wide screen of course), watching and secretly hoping that the movie never ends - the longer the better. Happy End included!
It made me think, not about the movie itself, but about the time and how we loved movies like this....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 3, 2021)

تهران ۱۵۰۰ - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 3, 2021)

I have to ask about that car.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 4, 2021)

Dredd


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2021)

English Premiership rugby…


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2021)

The Great War of Archimedes


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 13, 2021)

Young Frankenstein.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2021)

Euro 2020…


----------



## Airframes (Jun 14, 2021)

Kursk, the last mission.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 14, 2021)

Shitt's Creek


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 15, 2021)

"Last Samurai"


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 15, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Dredd


Has anyone ever figured out the three seashells?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2021)

Euro 2020…


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 15, 2021)

Lego Masters


----------



## space dodo (Jun 16, 2021)

i watched Apocalypse Now last week


----------



## Mainly28s (Jun 16, 2021)

The Sound of Metal. Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2021)

Euro 2020…


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 18, 2021)

Loki, Ep 2


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2021)

English Premiership rugby…


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 19, 2021)

Bad Batch & Loki


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2021)

Euro 2020…


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 22, 2021)

Sahara Humprey Bogart Classic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 23, 2021)

Her_Cooking_Style @ Twitch


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2021)

Euro 2020…


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 24, 2021)

Black Summer S1E1


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2021)

English Premiership rugby…


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 27, 2021)

A Quiet Place part 2


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 27, 2021)

Speechless!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2021)

Euro 2020…


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 30, 2021)

Binge watched both seasons of Black Summer. Half way through, my wife commented that everyone is always breathing heavy...and then that was pretty much all I paid attention to for the rest of the series...kind of ruined it a bit...

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2021)

Wimbledon…


----------



## Airframes (Jul 1, 2021)

USS Indianapolis: Men of Courage.
Interesting movie, recommended.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2021)

Euro 2020…


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2021)

The Tomorrow War


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 8, 2021)

Any good Mr. Little?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2021)

I watched it last week. Not bad, entertaining, but a little disjointed in parts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2021)

Euro 2020…


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 10, 2021)

Just watched "Air Strike" on Tv.

The CGI wasn't bad, the plot was ok and the acting wasn't too bad, either.

Considering that there are few WWII CBI theater movies from the Chinese perspective, I wasn't too critical.

Da Hong Zha (2018) - IMDb


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 11, 2021)

Raising Arizona

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 11, 2021)

Finished Schitts Creek


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 11, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Finished Schitts Creek


I gotta ask:
With or without a paddle?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2021)

British and Irish Lions…


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 14, 2021)

In the end, with a paddle


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2021)

Star Wars The Bad Batch eps 1 - 6

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2021)

F1…


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 17, 2021)

Tomorrow war


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 18, 2021)

Terminator


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2021)

F1…


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 6, 2021)

The Suicide Squad 2021 - Crap with a capital "K"

Suicide Squad 2016 was WAY better.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2021)

3rd Lions test…


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 8, 2021)

Jason Bourne. You don't need to watch it it's exactly the same as all the other Bourne movies.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2021)

For Those Who Wish me Dead. didn't mind it..


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 15, 2021)

You can see a Qajar prince!







And, She is a friend of Us!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 15, 2021)

Very interesting post. Perhaps we're not so different.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 15, 2021)

What if...? S1E1 Awesome!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 15, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Very interesting post. Perhaps we're not so different.


Things began to change, sometimes rapidly, sometimes slowly ... rarely by peace! mostly by blood! ... I hope to be able to see a good ending for this. No more death to this and that or burning flags. that would be a great jump to freindship.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2021)

England vs India second test…


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 27, 2021)

Wow! This was amazing!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 27, 2021)

What if...? S1E3


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2021)

NFL…


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 29, 2021)

Community


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 30, 2021)

Kung Fu Panda.

It was either that or the news.

It was not hard to decide...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 13, 2021)

Once again Patton starring George C Scott. He made a better Patton than Patton did.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 13, 2021)

His General Ripper was spot on.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2021)

at6 said:


> Once again Patton starring George C Scott. He made a better Patton than Patton did.


Powerfull performance. One of my fav. movies of all times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2021)

NFL…


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 13, 2021)

The 10 rings movie...Marvel


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> His General Ripper was spot on.


That was sterlin hayden.


----------



## special ed (Sep 13, 2021)

Hell Diver- lots of F8C-4s on Saratoga along with Martin torpedo bombers. Plenty of actual footage to offset the Hollywood BS along with traps on the Sara

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 13, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> That was sterlin hayden.


D'oh.


----------



## Dash119 (Sep 13, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> D'oh.


George C. Scott played General "Buck" Turdigson.


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 14, 2021)

However, I prefer older version!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 14, 2021)

Where are the Burqas?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 14, 2021)

at6 said:


> Where are the Burqas?


They are in UK, not IR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 14, 2021)

That explains it then. Women are appreciated more so in my part of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 14, 2021)

No answer for this! lack of knowledge and experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2021)

Champions League…


----------



## special ed (Sep 15, 2021)

Watched Spitfire again, Leslie Howard & David Niven

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 15, 2021)

Community


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2021)

English Premiership rugby…


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 19, 2021)

The Prisoner.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2021)

The Suicide Squad.....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2021)

NFL…


----------



## chipieal (Sep 22, 2021)

A Dogs Purpose. Before that Memphis Belle


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2021)

Squid Game (TV Series 2021– ) - IMDb


Squid Game: With Lee Jung-jae, Park Hae-soo, Wi Ha-Joon, Jung Hoyeon. Hundreds of cash-strapped players accept a strange invitation to compete in children's games. Inside, a tempting prize awaits with deadly high stakes. A survival game that has a whopping 45.6 billion-won prize at stake.




www.imdb.com


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 14, 2021)

How is Squid Game?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 15, 2021)

Fishy

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 15, 2021)

Dammit, I tried so HARD not to laugh at that and failed miserably.....................

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 18, 2021)

watched Squid Game over the weekend....I liked it....


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 18, 2021)

Black List, for 4th Time!!!


----------



## at6 (Oct 18, 2021)

For the umpteenth time."Once Upon A Time In The West". The best western ever made.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2021)

NFL…

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 20, 2021)

Al Murray, why do brits win every war ?






Al Murray: Why Do the Brits Win Every War?


Al will be attempting to unpick the Great British psyche in a bid to understand whether we are helped or hindered by our illustrious military past




www.history.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 20, 2021)

rochie said:


> Al Murray, why do brits win every war ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, because they plan for every thing, even smallest details, pay attention to many things, they learn from their past, and study about the enemy, very well. Even sometimes much better than natives, themselves.


----------



## rochie (Oct 21, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Well, because they plan for every thing, even smallest details, pay attention to many things, they learn from their past, and study about the enemy, very well. Even sometimes much better than natives, themselves.


ARTESH.

Al Murray is a comedian, who does an act as a character "the pub landlord" who pokes fun at the little Englanders who think the world didnt really exist before the British Empire.
he is a real history buff and though it is quite funny it also has some good bits of info.

first episode was about fighting the French.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 24, 2021)

Dune (Part 1) Loved it. Operatic.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 24, 2021)

Shark Tank, S. 9, E. 2


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2021)

F1 United States Grand Prix…


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 25, 2021)

Flight World War II
It's so awful it's good. A civil 757 and a gaggle of ME-262s. 'nuff said.


----------



## Mainly28s (Oct 25, 2021)

I've had a double-header: _Blade Runner_ (1982) and _De Slag om de Schelde_ (The Forgotten Battle). 
_Blade Runner_ is still brilliant, even after nearly 40 years.
_De Slag om de Schelde_ is entertaining, but not particularly accurate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 26, 2021)

gunpowder milkshake !









Gunpowder Milkshake (2021) - IMDb


Gunpowder Milkshake: Directed by Navot Papushado. With Karen Gillan, Joanna Bobin, Freya Allan, Lena Headey. Three generations of women fight back against those who could take everything from them.




www.imdb.com





enjoyable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 26, 2021)

Was thinking about watching that Chef. Thanks.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2021)

NFL…


----------



## rochie (Oct 27, 2021)

UFO (TV Mini Series 2021) - IMDb


UFO: With George Knapp, Leslie Kean, Luis Elizondo, John Greenewald Jr.. Ignited by a bombshell story revealing the Pentagon had been tracking UFOs for years, the series examines the history of the phenomenon through cultural and political touchpoints, including testimony from eyewitnesses...




www.imdb.com





interesting


----------



## rochie (Oct 27, 2021)

just turned channel and found this is on right now 









Firefox (1982) - IMDb


Firefox: Directed by Clint Eastwood. With Clint Eastwood, Freddie Jones, David Huffman, Warren Clarke. A pilot is sent into the Soviet Union on a mission to steal a prototype jet fighter that can be partially controlled by a neuralink.




www.imdb.com


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 27, 2021)

Just watched this episode (I haven't seen before).









"The Outer Limits" The Vaccine (TV Episode 1998) - IMDb


The Vaccine: Directed by Neill Fearnley. With Maria Conchita Alonso, Lane Gates, Brent David Fraser, Biski Gugushe. After a doomsday cult releases a genetically engineered virus, a nurse named Marie must decide which patients under quarantine get a vaccine that may cure the plague.




www.imdb.com


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2021)

English Premiership rugby…


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 3, 2021)

NCIS and LA and Hawaii...


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2021)

Nobody. Good fun.


----------



## at6 (Nov 3, 2021)

Wildcat said:


> Nobody. Good fun.


Are you referring to the western With Henry Fonda and Terrence Hill? I've seen that one several times and still enjoy it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 3, 2021)

One of GEM channels broadcasting a serie called "The Walton's" ... Very interesting one for me ... Specially I never seen / heard anything about USA before WW2.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2021)

at6 said:


> Are you referring to the western With Henry Fonda and Terrence Hill? I've seen that one several times and still enjoy it.


No this one.


----------



## at6 (Nov 4, 2021)

Ooooh. Looks like a super good movie. Just my kind of action.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 4, 2021)

Yeah its a turn your brain off, dumb action flick. But like I said, good fun!


----------



## rochie (Nov 4, 2021)

Squid game.
Enjoying it so far

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2021)

Locke & Key (TV Series 2020–2022) - IMDb


Locke & Key: Created by Meredith Averill, Carlton Cuse, Aron Eli Coleite. With Darby Stanchfield, Connor Jessup, Emilia Jones, Jackson Robert Scott. After their father is murdered under mysterious circumstances, the three Locke siblings and their mother move into their ancestral home, Keyhouse...




www.imdb.com


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 9, 2021)

rochie said:


> Squid game.
> Enjoying it so far


I liked it , watched over 3 nights....certainly don't muck around.....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 9, 2021)

Wayne Little said:


> I liked it , watched over 3 nights....certainly don't muck around.....


yeah was pretty good, Wife and I both enjoyed it.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2021)

rochie said:


> yeah was pretty good, Wife and I both enjoyed it.


Yeah definitely worth watching, not doubt some offshoots/second series incoming.


----------



## rochie (Nov 11, 2021)

Al Murray, why do the Brits win every war "America"

very informative and very funny.

and yes i know the Brits didn't win !


maybe

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 12, 2021)

A Korean soap opera "Lady Ki Empress" with English sub titles. Similar to "Face of The King">


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 12, 2021)

Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2021)

Premiership Cup Rugby…


----------



## davparlr (Nov 12, 2021)

Movie, thin red line

Just got finished watching "Thin Red Line" about Army activities in Guadalcanal. It is loaded with name actors. I have a bit of mixed opinions. First, movie is too artsy and psycho-analytic. There is no real dialogue but a series of monolog speeches. Scenes seemed isolated at first, probably on purpose. There are no artillery no background gunfire or aircraft attacking. But, it is very impressive in several ways. The combat scenes are the best I have ever seen, putting you in high grass as you assault uphill against machine gun nest, bullets ripping overhead and watching your buddy next to you get mowed down. Next you are pinned down under a bunker while dismounted enemy soldiers are attacking from around the bunker, all the time being peppered by machine gun bullets. Rapid fire semi-automatic Colt .45 handguns and Garand M1s demonstrated there merit, at least in the movie. If they had bolt action guns they would never have survived. Hardware appeared accurate for the time, including Japanese. Ships and landing craft appeared appropriate for the time, three aircraft on the airfield were shown, C-47, F4F, and P-39, all appropriate. Research on internet shows similarity with real life events. Army was apparently heavily involved in the battle.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 12, 2021)

Team America: World Police.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2021)

Autumn Nations Rugby…


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 13, 2021)

Crazy Ex-girlfriend


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 14, 2021)

The forgotten battle

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 14, 2021)

"B-25 Mitchells do fly in IMC".
The 1978 documentary covering the ferrying of five Mitchells from the USA to UK, for use in the movie "Hannover Street" - worth watching.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2021)

F1 from Brazil…


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 14, 2021)

MotoGP


----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2021)

"Ad Astra" Brad Pitt movie.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 15, 2021)

Ted Lasso, It is a well done funny show


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 15, 2021)

Some Men of War programming (changing game files, enables a mix of several mods into one mod) from YT.


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 16, 2021)

Comment section is amazing ...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 19, 2021)

Just watched the latest Bond movie, "No Time to Die", on Amazon. Certainly a bit different ..............


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2021)

Autumn Nations rugby…


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 22, 2021)

The Crow: Wicked Prayer. If only there was a way to get my 2+ wasted hours back watching this thing!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2021)

NFL…


----------



## Mainly28s (Nov 23, 2021)

I managed to finish the final episodes of S1 of Foundation and S1 of Money Heist. Foundation was... interesting. It misses so much of the book, but is an OK series. Money Heist is brilliant, though.


----------



## rochie (Nov 23, 2021)

Royal Bastards: Rise of the Tudors







www.history.co.uk





Brilliant


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2021)

Champions League…


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 28, 2021)

Shetland Season 6 Episodes 1 and 2


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2021)

NFL…


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 29, 2021)

Dexter: New Blood (TV Mini Series 2021–2022) - IMDb


Dexter: New Blood: Created by Clyde Phillips. With Michael C. Hall, Jack Alcott, Julia Jones, Johnny Sequoyah. Set 10 years after Dexter Morgan went missing in the eye of Hurricane Laura, he is now living under an assumed name in Upstate New York, Iron Lake, far from his original home in Miami.




www.imdb.com


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2021)

English Premiership rugby…


----------



## davparlr (Dec 8, 2021)

Australian TV Series "Sea Patrol"

I just got through with the Aussie series "Sea Patrol" (available on Youtube, better resolution on IMDb). It was a lot of fun. Kinda like 50% military, 50% soap opera. Good cast and reasonable military behavior. Looks like an interesting, and challenging job. Once I was interested in attending the Coast Guard academy, but, being extremely afraid of heights, I don't like getting up on a step school, I would never be able to climb the rigging on the Coast Guard bark Eagle. So, I went into the Air Force, instead? 

Things I took away from the show.

_-Armidale_-class patrol boats are awesome, armed with a remotely operated stabilized 25 mm Bushmaster autocannon and two mounted 50 cals , and with a top speed of nearly 30 mph, they are very formidable (I think they've been replaced now). Two water jet powered rigid-hulled inflatable boats (RHIB), (46 mph), independently mounted to allow quick launch, add to flexibility.

-It appears that every type of boat in Australian waters are either: Carrying contraband or smuggling refugees, gold, drugs, radioactive waste, biohazards, illegal tropical fish or coral, pirates, etc. etc. 

- Long show, five seasons, stories can be a bit redundant.

- Crew is not too professional in that they allow rescued people on board without checking for weapons or confining to a safe part of the ship, all leading to predictability of problems. 

-Initial shows, Aussie crew needed more target practice and man-to-man combat training. They got better in the later series.

-Female Aussie Naval personnel are "hot".

-Commanding Officer was half good half not

- Female Executive Officer, in addition to being quite attractive, played her part very well. 

- Aussie Navy salute like Americans, palm down touching the brim or forehead , Army saluted like Brits, open hands against forehead. I think this is similar to Brits too.

-After the war GB tested Abombs off Australia

- Aussie Navy does Coast Guard duty, ala GB?

-Crew was armed with bullpup assault rifles. They are ingenious but not very manly, they look like toys. Crew tended to use bullpups when they should have been using the 50 cal, like when fending off an attacking speed boats, which I am sure was the reason

- In recovering people adrift in the water, they almost never put a rescuer in the water to help, but rather just pulled them up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 8, 2021)

Air Force (1943) again. I love to watch the B-17Ds. Late in she movie, when attacked a crewman is seen opening the panel and dropping into the bathtub gun position.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2021)

European Champions Cup rugby…


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 11, 2021)

The bomb run from Doctor Strangelove.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2021)

European Champions Cup rugby…


----------



## special ed (Dec 12, 2021)

Army Navy game and pre game walkon


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 12, 2021)

Snl & crazy ex-girlfriend


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2021)

NFL…


----------



## rochie (Dec 19, 2021)

The Beatles: Get Back (TV Mini Series 2021) - IMDb


The Beatles: Get Back: With John Lennon, Paul McCartney, George Harrison, Ringo Starr. Documentary about the music group The Beatles featuring in-studio footage that was shot in early 1969 for the 1970 feature film 'Let It Be.'




m.imdb.com





Simply amazing


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 19, 2021)

Station 11 Season 1, Episode 1, 2 & 3


----------



## GTX (Dec 20, 2021)

Last movie in Cinema:

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 20, 2021)

Spiderman: No Way Home


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2021)

"The Grand Tour" The Grand Tour Presents: Carnage A Trois (TV Episode 2021) - IMDb


The Grand Tour Presents: Carnage A Trois: With Jeremy Clarkson, Abbie Eaton, Richard Hammond, James May. On a road trip, the trio dish up a hair-raising mountain climb, bomb defusals, propeller powered cars, helicopter stunts and the most thrilling race of their lives before reaching the English...




www.imdb.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 20, 2021)

"Here Comes the Navy" starring James Cagney.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2021)

NFL…


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 22, 2021)

Station 11, S1, E 1,2 & 3


----------



## Frog (Dec 28, 2021)

davparlr said:


> Australian TV Series "Sea Patrol"
> 
> 
> -Crew was armed with bullpup assault rifles. They are ingenious but not very manly, they look like toys. Crew tended to use bullpups when they should have been using the 50 cal, like when fending off an attacking speed boats, which I am sure was the reason


Steyr AUG licence made in Australia as the F88 / F90.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 28, 2021)

Don't look up

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 28, 2021)

Dunkerque. Impressive how long a Spit can glide and how shallow the glide angle. Reminds me of a balsa and tissue model I built, but mine didn't have L/G so I don't know how it would land in beach sand.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 28, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Don't look up


Me too, thought it was pretty good

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bernhart (Dec 28, 2021)

hawkeye 6 part series


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2021)

English Premiership rugby…


----------



## Airframes (Dec 29, 2021)

Walking with the Enemy.


----------



## Dash119 (Dec 29, 2021)

This Is Spinal Tap.

Watched it with my daughters who had never seen it, still holds up after all these years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 29, 2021)

"We toured the world and elsewhere"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Dec 29, 2021)

"But it goes to eleven..."

"Could it be that Stonehenge was in danger of being crushed by a dwarf?"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 29, 2021)

Friends, but don't know which episodes ...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 29, 2021)

"HELLO CLEVELAND!"


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 29, 2021)

I want to see how long this plays.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 29, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Don't look up


Watched it last night.
I liked the General - 'selling' free snacks. 
And I didn't recognise Cate Blanchett - till I saw the credits.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 29, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> I want to see how long this plays.


Really?

It should say Spinal Tap AND puppet show!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Dec 30, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> It should say Spinal Tap AND puppet show!



"But we did get the big dressing room..."

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2022)

English Premiership Rugby…


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 1, 2022)

Futurama fan film "Fan-o-rama"


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2022)

"Passengers"


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2022)

watched the Lord of the Rings Trilogy last week, back to back Extended editions....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 2, 2022)

"Captain Phillips" - Tom Hanks movie based on fact re Somali pirates hijacking an American container ship, worth seeing.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2022)

English Premiership Rugby…


----------



## Warbirdnutball (Jan 3, 2022)

VFW on Shudder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 3, 2022)

FarScape marathon

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Warbirdnutball (Jan 3, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> FarScape marathon


Love the series. I watch them all the time.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 3, 2022)

Warbirdnutball said:


> Love the series. I watch them all the time.


Charge! TV ran a non-stop marathon yesterday and is airing FarScape on Mondays, starting today.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 3, 2022)

Did you see the episode of Stargate SG 1 with the Farscape homage?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 4, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Did you see the episode of Stargate SG 1 with the Farscape homage?


No, but it's interesting that Col. Mitchell and Vala were in Farscape - an SG-1 incidental crossover, perhaps?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 4, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> No, but it's interesting that Col. Mitchell and Vala were in Farscape - an SG-1 incidental crossover, perhaps?


Nothing incidental. Quite deliberate. Very entertaining.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jan 4, 2022)

started suicide squad, (the newest one).

turned off after 20 minutes

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 4, 2022)

Justified


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 4, 2022)

A humorous documentary about the making of the movie Aliens


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 4, 2022)

rochie said:


> started suicide squad, (the newest one).
> 
> turned off after 20 minutes


Totally agree Chef. The first Suicide Squad was soooooo much better, and even that one wasn't very good.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 4, 2022)

I felt the same way about Wonder Woman


----------



## rochie (Jan 4, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> I felt the same way about Wonder Woman


i thought the first one was ok but the 1984 one was not !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2022)

Around the World in 80 Days (TV Series 2021– ) - IMDb


Around the World in 80 Days: Created by Jules Verne. With David Tennant, Ibrahim Koma, Leonie Benesch, Jason Watkins. Gentleman adventurer Phileas Fogg sets out on a quest to travel around the world and back home in a period of 80 days.




www.imdb.com


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 5, 2022)

Gnomey said:


> Around the World in 80 Days (TV Series 2021– ) - IMDb
> 
> 
> Around the World in 80 Days: Created by Jules Verne. With David Tennant, Ibrahim Koma, Leonie Benesch, Jason Watkins. Gentleman adventurer Phileas Fogg sets out on a quest to travel around the world and back home in a period of 80 days.
> ...


In the mid 60's I saw a movie on TV. It was a Jules Verne tale of sorts. I didn't bother with the plot because the special effects were so entertaining (cheap, crude, 2D.). The effects were in a barely animated Victorian style. It was Steam Punk before Steam Punk was a thing. Anyone think they might know what I'm not remembering?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 5, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> In the mid 60's I saw a movie on TV. It was a Jules Verne tale of sorts. I didn't bother with the plot because the special effects were so entertaining (cheap, crude, 2D.). The effects were in a barely animated Victorian style. It was Steam Punk before Steam Punk was a thing. Anyone think they might know what I'm not remembering?


There were like four from around that time, actually.

20,000 Leagues Under The Sea
Journey To The Center Of The Earth
Mysterious Island
Master Of The World


----------



## Graeme (Jan 5, 2022)

Upgrade on STAN...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 5, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> There were like four from around that time, actually.
> 
> 20,000 Leagues Under The Sea
> Journey To The Center Of The Earth
> ...


Nope. Those films I know and way too high budget. This had to be a product of a smaller studio. One day when I'm really bored I'll try to find it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jan 6, 2022)

Graeme said:


> Upgrade on STAN...



Yeah - saw that one about a year or so ago - well worth watching.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 6, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Nope. Those films I know and way too high budget. This had to be a product of a smaller studio. One day when I'm really bored I'll try to find it.


Of the four, "Masters of the World" didn't have really good FX compared to the others.
It's a good movie despite that, though.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 6, 2022)

Journey To The Center Of The Earth was a staple of the 4:30 movie during the week when I was young.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 6, 2022)

Hey Capt. Vick, remember Million Dollar Movie and Thanksgiving with the Kongs on WWOR?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 6, 2022)

No doubt! I used to love Monster Week !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 7, 2022)

I found the film. "Invention for Destruction" by Karel Zeman. Czech, 1958


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2022)

English Premiership Rugby…


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 8, 2022)

Book of Boba Fett S1E2


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2022)

NFL…


----------



## Viking1066 (Jan 9, 2022)

My Name is Nobody. The Critical Drinker was right on!


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 9, 2022)

The General starring Buster Keaton.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 9, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Book of Boba Fett S1E2


How is it, so far?


----------



## at6 (Jan 9, 2022)

GOD FORGIVES-I DON'T with Terrence Hill and Bud Spencer. Just gotta love Spaghetti westerns.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Book of Boba Fett S1E2


me too, most interesting....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 10, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> How is it, so far?


Good, Boba Fett must have ate good in that Sarlac pit though! 😄

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 10, 2022)

Oh man, I have not been here in ages. I saw, "Spiderman: No Way Home," last week. Very good film. I have been to the cinema's since, "1917." I hope everyone has been doing well.


----------



## special ed (Jan 11, 2022)

Just saw part of "Stolen Holliday" (1937) with great shots of H.P.42 airport scene, takeoff, landing and interior.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 11, 2022)

at6 said:


> GOD FORGIVES-I DON'T with Terrence Hill and Bud Spencer. Just gotta love Spaghetti westerns.


Their Trinity Series were the best!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 11, 2022)

"Than there were Giants" (1994), with Bob Hoskins (PM Churchill), John Lithgow (President Roosevelt) and Michael Caine (Josef Stalin).
A long, two-part production, but well worth watching.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 11, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> I found the film. "Invention for Destruction" by Karel Zeman. Czech, 1958


I searched this and watched on YT, Nice movie for its time and place .

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2022)

Don't Look Up (2021) - IMDb


Don't Look Up: Directed by Adam McKay. With Leonardo DiCaprio, Jennifer Lawrence, Meryl Streep, Cate Blanchett. Two low-level astronomers must go on a giant media tour to warn humankind of an approaching comet that will destroy planet Earth.




www.imdb.com


----------



## Mainly28s (Jan 13, 2022)

Just finished "Midnight Mass". A very interesting take on mythology.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 14, 2022)

Book of Boba Fett S1E3


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 14, 2022)

How is that series? I loved his charector in Mandalorian .


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2022)

European Champions Cup Rugby…


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 14, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> How is that series? I loved his charector in Mandalorian .


I like it so far, it's feeling it's way along. I imagine it will get better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 14, 2022)

Station 11 S1E10

Eternals


----------



## rochie (Jan 15, 2022)

yellowjackets









Yellowjackets (TV Series 2021– ) - IMDb


Yellowjackets: Created by Ashley Lyle, Bart Nickerson. With Melanie Lynskey, Tawny Cypress, Ella Purnell, Sophie Nélisse. A wildly talented high school girl soccer team becomes the (un)lucky survivors of a plane crash deep in the Canadian wilderness.




www.imdb.com


----------



## at6 (Jan 15, 2022)

Let's all watch The Human Centipede 3. I've seen it several times.


----------



## Mainly28s (Jan 23, 2022)

Turbulent Skies/Vliegende Hollanders. Currently on episode 6 of 8 in a binge-watch that started yesterday.

Not the most historically accurate, but some fantastic aircraft viewing. Some CGI, and some real planes.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2022)

European Champions Cup Rugby…


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 23, 2022)

Some YT vids ... Ranging from Gameplay walkthrough to documentary and language learning.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2022)

Skiing from X-Games Aspen and Kitzbuhl slalom…


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2022)

The Wandering earth Chinese Movie.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 26, 2022)

Raised By Wolves - S1E1 to 4, Weird...


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 26, 2022)

Bloody Foreigners. About the Polish pilots serving in the RAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2022)

England vs West Indies Twenty20 cricket…


----------



## at6 (Jan 27, 2022)

JANG BO-RI IS HERE.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 27, 2022)

More Raised by Wolves


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2022)

The Green Planet (TV Mini Series 2022) - IMDb


The Green Planet: With David Attenborough, Cong Liu, Tim Shepherd, Elisabeth Oakham. Dive into a world where a single life can last a thousand years, with David Attenborough. See things no eye has ever seen, and discover the dramatic, beautiful plant life of Earth.




www.imdb.com


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 28, 2022)

Khan Asparuh (1981 - Bulgaria)









Aszparuh (1981) - IMDb


Aszparuh: Directed by Ludmil Staikov. With Stoyko Peev, Antony Genov, Vassil Mihajlov, Vania Tzvetkova. This is an epic screen presentation showing the creation, the consolidation and the power of First Bulgarian Kingdom and the first Bulgarian ruler Khan Asparuh.




m.imdb.com


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2022)

English Premiership Rugby…


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 29, 2022)

Dunkirk with Star Wars music dubbed in.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2022)

England vs West Indies Twenty20 cricket…


----------



## rochie (Feb 22, 2022)

Reacher episodes 1-4

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 22, 2022)

Fan-O-Rama. (A fan film version of the cartoon Futurama.)
I had been binging on Leon the Lobster vids on YT.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 22, 2022)

Comedians in cars getting coffee

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Feb 23, 2022)

Seinfeld at his best...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2022)

have watched Reacher series and loved it from start to finish....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Feb 24, 2022)

Wayne Little said:


> have watched Reacher series and loved it from start to finish....


me too so far, though he looks nothing like Tom Cruise !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 25, 2022)

Watched Reacher couple of weeks ago - very close to the book.
Just watched "Hyena Road" - not bad.


----------



## rochie (Feb 25, 2022)

Airframes said:


> Watched Reacher couple of weeks ago - very close to the book.
> Just watched "Hyena Road" - not bad.


thinking of reading some of the Jack Reacher books


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2022)

English Premiership rugby…


----------



## Airframes (Feb 25, 2022)

I think I still have two or three of the books Karl. I'll sort them for when we next meet up.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2022)

6 Nations Rugby…


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2022)

An oldie.....SLAPSHOT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2022)

Sully (2016) - IMDb


Sully: Directed by Clint Eastwood. With Tom Hanks, Aaron Eckhart, Valerie Mahaffey, Delphi Harrington. When pilot Chesley "Sully" Sullenberger lands his damaged plane on the Hudson River in order to save the flight's passengers and crew, some consider him a hero while others think he was reckless.




www.imdb.com


----------



## Viking1066 (Mar 2, 2022)

Guns for San Sebastian


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 2, 2022)

The Ukraine's "bayraktar" video.

Again...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2022)

English Premiership rugby…


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 8, 2022)

Vikings S01 E03


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 8, 2022)

Robot Wars.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 8, 2022)

Vikings: Valhalla - I am liking the angle of having Greenland Vikings in it.


----------



## at6 (Mar 9, 2022)

Flower of Prison episode 3.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 9, 2022)

Made you look - Interesting documentary about a nearly 80 million dollar art fraud in NYC that took down the oldest gallery there. Intersection and entertaining.


----------



## aurelien wolff (Mar 9, 2022)

The animaniacs, I watched the full original show and started to rewatch the new seasson (even if they call it a reboot, for me with all the reference to the original, it's new seasons), I like everything and don't think the gross humor is more gross than what katie kaboom would turn in and I liekd what they did with chicken boo with him finally in a much better disguise (how could plotz be fooled more than twice by him, I don't know). Pinky and the brain are good too, I like how they always kill the third mouse to show doing it in the old show was a bad idea and brain and pinky relation too. I didn't watched the dubbed version so I get all the jokes and no name translation (really dislike it when it come to cartoon, sometimes they translate so much, it change the character origin/country they're in)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 9, 2022)

Love the Animaniacs.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2022)

The Forgotten Battle (2020) - IMDb


The Forgotten Battle: Directed by Matthijs van Heijningen Jr.. With Gijs Blom, Jamie Flatters, Susan Radder, Jan Bijvoet. 1944, the Second World War. A British glider pilot, a Dutch boy fighting on the German side and a Dutch female resistance member all end up involved in the Battle of the...




www.imdb.com


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2022)

Having recently watched Yellowstone season 4 started the prequel series 1883


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 14, 2022)

Peacemaker


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 14, 2022)

I have been binge watching *The Rockford Files* on IMDbTV. 








The Rockford Files (TV Series 1974–1980) - IMDb


The Rockford Files: Created by Stephen J. Cannell, Roy Huggins. With James Garner, Noah Beery Jr., Joe Santos, Luis Delgado. The cases of an easy-going ex-convict turned private investigator.




www.imdb.com





IMDbTV is a channel that requires you to watch commercials to view the content but to date using IMDbTV, those commercial breaks have not been what I would consider unreasonable. In my view the commercial breaks compare to what you would have experienced in the 1980’s and 1990’s on Network television. Possibly even less. So far I have binge watched all the episodes of Boston Legal and Night Court.

One final note on IMDbTV and the commercial breaks. They do not seem to be altering the program to add more commercial breaks as most networks do when a program is being run in syndication. Plus the number of commercials I had to watch was normally just on or two thirty second commercials per break. Even fewer than what would have been run during its network run. I believe you can get IMDbTV as a stand alone but I have it as part of the Amazon Prime package.


Wheels

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2022)

Formula 1: Drive to Survive (TV Series 2019– ) - IMDb


Formula 1: Drive to Survive: With Jack Nicholls, Lewis Hamilton, Daniel Ricciardo, Sebastian Vettel. Docuseries following the FIA Formula One World Championship across multiple seasons.




www.imdb.com


----------



## Dash119 (Mar 14, 2022)

Excellent show, did they drop season 4? I haven't been paying attention...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2022)

Dash119 said:


> Excellent show, did they drop season 4? I haven't been paying attention...


Yes, season 4 is out now. I’m slowly making my way through it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2022)

The Adam Project, actually enjoyed it.


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 19, 2022)

The Vikings , S06 E10


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2022)

6 Nations Rugby…


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 19, 2022)

7500


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 20, 2022)

With 6 full seasons the Rockford files is still monopolizing my viewing time.


Wheels

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2022)

The War Below (2021) - IMDb


The War Below: Directed by J.P. Watts. With Sam Hazeldine, Tom Goodman-Hill, Kris Hitchen, Elliot James Langridge. During World War I, a group of British miners are recruited to tunnel underneath no man's land and set bombs from below the German front in hopes of breaking the deadly stalemate of...




www.imdb.com


----------



## CATCH 22 (Apr 15, 2022)

Here is my last one: *The sweet escape*
A French movie, originally titled _Comme un avion (Like an airplane)._
It's a romantic story about a man in his 50s (I guess) who's sick of urban life and style and so he starts a jorney with a....kayak. A couple of nice (French of course) women are part of his jorney. I loved the moments when the hero and his wife speak of his enormous love for airplane models and aviation. I can't quote the conversation here (too erotic).
2 stills from the movie:









His model collection was not too big though, just a couple of avions in a closet (!?!). The _White 13_ is a *Caudron C.450* of course.




I think I saw the Willams Brothers 1/32 model in my local hobby-store and I'm going to get it for Easter if it's still available.
Cheers!
P.S. Unfortunately I didn't get it!
Went to the hobby store after Easter and what a bad surprise: all Williams Brothers models were gone!!! They were there for months with price tags between $10.00 and $25.00. I couldn't resist and "saved" one of them (Seversky P-35/S2 in a damaged box) for $10, but didn't have any plans for the rest of the bunch (you know, all those amazing racers😍). And now it's too late....
_Quel dommage!_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 15, 2022)

Moon Knight S1E3


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2022)

European Champions Cup Rugby…


----------



## N4521U (Apr 17, 2022)

Ex-Machina!
Hmmmmmm


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 17, 2022)

Saturday night live


----------



## rochie (Apr 18, 2022)

Dune 









Dune (2021) - IMDb


Dune: Directed by Denis Villeneuve. With Timothée Chalamet, Rebecca Ferguson, Oscar Isaac, Jason Momoa. A noble family becomes embroiled in a war for control over the galaxy's most valuable asset while its heir becomes troubled by visions of a dark future.




www.imdb.com





made about as much sense as the first version

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Apr 18, 2022)

BBC 6 Music festival 

Kruanghbin.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2022)

BBC Two - Earth's Great Rivers II


The extraordinary animals, landscapes and people who live alongside iconic rivers.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 18, 2022)

Binged on Dudley Do-Right cartoons.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## davparlr (May 8, 2022)

I just saw a reasonably interesting movie on youtube called "Battle Taxi" about Rescue helicopters in the Korean War. Lots of flying, some pretty impressive. Main actors were the H-19 helicopter (I remember assembling one when I was a kid) with guest appearance of H-5, which I liked to draw. Additional guess appearances in action, were, F-51s, F-80s, F-86s, f-84s, B-29s, A-26, and Dumbo the amphibian. Standard mix up of various aircraft, but overall fun to watch if you like Korean War stuff or helicopters. Oh, and a special guest appearance 22 minutes into the show, was a helicopter flying over some Army troops, and there it was, a Skysweeper with antenna rotating! I had to take a double look at that. While it was in service in '51, I'm sure it was never in Korea. I remember putting that model together, too. One other lesson that was apparent here, arm rescue helicopters or provide armed helicopter support!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2022)

European Champions Cup Rugby…


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 10, 2022)

Oh come on, the new Dune was awesome!

Dr. Strange and the multiverse of madness & 
The Lost City


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2022)

The Pentaverate (TV Mini Series 2022) - IMDb


The Pentaverate: Created by Mike Myers. With Mike Myers, Lydia West, Jeremy Irons, Maria Menounos. An unlikely Canadian journalist finds himself embroiled in a mission to uncover the truth and just possibly save the world himself.




www.imdb.com


----------



## pgeno71 (May 10, 2022)

Finished up _Ozark_ and _Better Call Saul_ S6E5


----------



## N4521U (May 10, 2022)

Star Wars 4
I know, I know!!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2022)

European Champions Cup Rugby…


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 14, 2022)

The new Batman movie... Still processing it.


----------



## N4521U (May 15, 2022)

24hr Bathurst, Mt Panorama,
so boring with all them foreigners, Audi, Mercedes can!


----------



## ARTESH (May 15, 2022)

Persian lessons









Persian Lessons (2020) - IMDb


Persian Lessons: Directed by Vadim Perelman. With Nahuel Pérez Biscayart, Lars Eidinger, Jonas Nay, David Schütter. A young Jewish man pretends to be Iranian to avoid being executed in a concentration camp.




m.imdb.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2022)

English Premiership Cup Rugby…


----------



## space dodo (May 17, 2022)

Finished Rick and morty and Monty python and the holy grail. Now they are by far my favorite film and show.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 17, 2022)

Introducing my son to The Civil War series, by Ken Burns. He seems interested...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## space dodo (May 18, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Introducing my son to The Civil War series, by Ken Burns. He seems interested...


My dad and I watched the one on Vietnam. Really good documentaries.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (May 18, 2022)

FURY


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2022)

English Premiership Rugby…


----------



## rochie (May 20, 2022)

first 2 episodes of Das Boot season 3


----------



## rochie (May 22, 2022)

more Das Boot.

totally unrealistic , saw a mosquito shot down, and we know that never happened !


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2022)

F1…


----------



## N4521U (May 22, 2022)

Gnomey said:


> F1…


Gets more and more disappointed for Ricciardo fans.


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2022)

European Challenge Cup Rugby final…


----------



## N4521U (May 27, 2022)

10 min or so of FP2, Monaco.
Then Daniel crashed............. who cares after that.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 27, 2022)

Well, saw Top Gun Maverick, tonight. Entertaining, silly, some parts realistic, some parts corny. I believe some of the scenes were filmed at either California City or Stead NV (or close by). Lemoore and Fallon NAS


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 28, 2022)

Obi-Wan Kenobi - S1E1&2


----------



## special ed (May 28, 2022)

12'o clock High yesterday. Flying Leathernecks now this morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jagdflieger (May 28, 2022)

The Flying Tigers with John Wayne (terrible movie) still waiting for a great remake to finally appear on screen.


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2022)

Champions League final…


----------



## N4521U (May 28, 2022)

FP3, F1 Monaco Qualifying.............. eh!
May have to cheer for the Prancing Horse to get my interest mojo back.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 29, 2022)

Indy500


----------



## N4521U (May 29, 2022)

F1 race...................... pfft


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2022)

Top Gun

Getting ready for the new one this week.


----------



## special ed (May 29, 2022)

Fighter Squadron, Robert Stack, a young Rock Hudson with a small part and the first big screen part for "Jimmy Olson" later on Superman TV series. The P-47s were still great and the dialog still nonsense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Prop Duster (May 30, 2022)

Top Gun Maverick, Great pilot stuff. Basic story a watered down, not very well done, bad clone-et of the original. But the pilot stuff is WOW!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 4, 2022)

Top Gun: Maverick 

It was everything you had hoped for. Nostalgic, over the top, sometimes corny, and funny in all the right spots. I definitely enjoyed it.


----------



## wlewisiii (Jun 4, 2022)

Finally watched the new Bond. "No Time To Die". 

Excellent film, exquisite ending.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 4, 2022)

got in from work yesterday, turned on TV and the Battle of Britain was on, sat watched it, then Aces High was on straight after !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 4, 2022)

The Boys S3E1. OMG!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2022)

English Premiership Rugby…


----------



## rochie (Jun 4, 2022)

Matrix resurrection. 

Pile of shite !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2022)

Captain Phillips (2013) - IMDb


Captain Phillips: Directed by Paul Greengrass. With Tom Hanks, Catherine Keener, Barkhad Abdi, Barkhad Abdirahman. The true story of Captain Richard Phillips and the 2009 hijacking by Somali pirates of the U.S.-flagged MV Maersk Alabama, the first American cargo ship to be hijacked in two...




www.imdb.com


----------



## davparlr (Jun 10, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Top Gun: Maverick
> 
> It was everything you had hoped for. Nostalgic, over the top, sometimes corny, and funny in all the right spots. I definitely enjoyed it.


Saw Top Gun, my wife and I enjoyed it. Not too much to be picky about, I think Top Gun is now in Fallon, not Miramar, way too much interplane chatter for a super top secret mission, I don't think there is a fighter plane in the world that, going 500-600 kts could instantaneously perform a 90 degree pitch up and reverse course without killing the pilot and destroying the plane, and, finally, the F-14 is substantially faster than the Russian or Chinese stealth fighters, .34 mach, 200 mph. They would have a hard time catching up with it. Still a good movie for the family.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 10, 2022)

davparlr said:


> Saw Top Gun, my wife and I enjoyed it. Not too much to be picky about, I think Top Gun is now in Fallon, not Miramar, way too much interplane chatter for a super top secret mission, I don't think there is a fighter plane in the world that, going 500-600 kts could instantaneously perform a 90 degree pitch up and reverse course without killing the pilot and destroying the plane, and, finally, the F-14 is substantially faster than the Russian or Chinese stealth fighters, .34 mach, 200 mph. They would have a hard time catching up with it. Still a good movie for the family.



Exactly. There is nothing realistic about it, but it is just a fun movie.


----------



## davparlr (Jun 10, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Exactly. There is nothing realistic about it, but it is just a fun movie.


Interesting enough, the most farfetched scene was the stealing of the F-14. However, Bob Hoover did the same thing during WW2, so I marked it possible.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 10, 2022)

davparlr said:


> Interesting enough, the most farfetched scene was the stealing of the F-14. However, Bob Hoover did the same thing during WW2, so I marked it possible.



That was actually one of my favorite parts. Rooster calling it a museum piece. lol


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 11, 2022)

Did a Karl....today turned the box on and The Battle of Britain was on so I watched it.......again...!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 12, 2022)

Hustle


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 12, 2022)

Watched some Farscape episodes.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 12, 2022)

Just watched the taping of F1............. at least Daniel finished in the top 10!!!!!
Someone give this guy a car he can put his foot into!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2022)

Hustle (2022) - IMDb


Hustle: Directed by Jeremiah Zagar. With Adam Sandler, Queen Latifah, Juancho Hernangomez, Ben Foster. A basketball scout discovers a phenomenal street ball player while in Spain and sees the prospect as his opportunity to get back into the NBA.




www.imdb.com

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pgeno71 (Jun 15, 2022)

Finished first part of season 4 of _Stranger Things_ last night with the family. We'll probably start _Obi-Wan Kenobi_ tonight. On my own, I got up to date with _The Secrets of Skinwalker Ranch_.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2022)

14 Peaks: Nothing Is Impossible (2021) - IMDb


14 Peaks: Nothing Is Impossible: Directed by Torquil Jones. With Nirmal Purja, Suchi Purja, Klára Kolouchová, Reinhold Messner. Fearless Nepali mountaineer Nirmal Purja embarks on a seemingly impossible quest to summit all 14 of the world's 8,000-meter peaks in seven months.




www.imdb.com


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2022)

Top Gun Maverick week before last and Jurrasic World Dominion yesterday....


----------



## space dodo (Jun 20, 2022)

rewatched jarhead recently, much better movie the second time round.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2022)

The Takedown (2022) - IMDb


The Takedown: Directed by Louis Leterrier. With Omar Sy, Laurent Lafitte, Izïa Higelin, Dimitri Storoge. Diakité and Monge as police officers who are the complete opposite, and get paired together to uncover an unexpectedly big criminal case.




www.imdb.com


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 20, 2022)

Russian Doll


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2022)

England vs New Zealand 3rd Test Cricket…


----------



## rochie (Jul 18, 2022)

D.B.Cooper where are you?!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 18, 2022)

The Northman


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2022)

James May: Our Man in... (TV Mini Series 2020–2022) - IMDb


James May: Our Man in...: With James May, Yujiro Taniyama, Paolo Damiano, Makiko Kobayashi. James May embarks on a remarkable journey across Japan, from its icy north to its balmy south. He'll see the sights, meet the locals, and eat the noodles in a bid to truly understand the Land of the...




www.imdb.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 22, 2022)

Top Gun: Maverick.








Top Gun: Maverick (2022) - IMDb


Top Gun: Maverick: Directed by Joseph Kosinski. With Tom Cruise, Val Kilmer, Miles Teller, Jennifer Connelly. After thirty years, Maverick is still pushing the envelope as a top naval aviator, but must confront ghosts of his past when he leads TOP GUN's elite graduates on a mission that demands...




www.imdb.com




Likely nostalgia talking but I liked it better than the original. And for us _old guys_ Jennifer Connelly is still really easy on the eyes. 

Wheels

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jul 23, 2022)

We bought a zoo!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2022)

An enjoyable movie there Bill..

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2022)

F1 French Grand Prix…

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jul 24, 2022)

Gnomey said:


> F1 French Grand Prix…


I may be going back to Red Bull..................


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 25, 2022)

IHRA Drag Racing finals at Sonoma


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 25, 2022)

Jurassic Park Dominian


----------



## N4521U (Jul 25, 2022)

Strictly Ballroom!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2022)

Commonwealth Games…


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 3, 2022)

Commonwealth games down under too....


----------



## N4521U (Aug 3, 2022)

Championship Snooker.................... Robertson beat John Higgins.
Quite a match!!
Didn't realize Neil Robertson was an Aussie.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2022)

Commonwealth games here too…


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 13, 2022)

Brewster's Millions (1945) on Tubi tv.








Brewster's Millions (1945)


A former U.S. Army soldier inherits eight million dollars, but must spend one million in two months without telling anyone his secret.




tubitv.com





IMDb page








Brewster's Millions (1945) - IMDb


Brewster's Millions: Directed by Allan Dwan. With Dennis O'Keefe, Helen Walker, June Havoc, Eddie 'Rochester' Anderson. In order to inherit $7,000,000, an ex-soldier must spend $1,000,000 in two months' time.




www.imdb.com






Wheels


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 13, 2022)

Prey


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 13, 2022)

Fan-O-Rama. A fan film of the cartoon Futurama. Really good. For the trekkers out there, Vic Mignona plays Zap Brannigan. He was Captain Kirk in Star Trek Continues which was a fan series as well.

Zap Brannigan is a parody of Captain Kirk.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2022)

South Africa vs New Zealand rugby…


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 14, 2022)

Interceptor - good cheese


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 15, 2022)

Moonfall, not as bad as the critics think; quite a fun romp.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2022)

Prey last week as well, I enjoyed it but will also watch it in the Comanche language as well.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2022)

Locke & Key (TV Series 2020–2022) - IMDb


Locke & Key: Created by Meredith Averill, Carlton Cuse, Aron Eli Coleite. With Darby Stanchfield, Connor Jessup, Emilia Jones, Jackson Robert Scott. After their father is murdered under mysterious circumstances, the three Locke siblings and their mother move into their ancestral home, Keyhouse...




www.imdb.com


----------



## Airframes (Aug 25, 2022)

Just watched "Top Gun - Maverick" on Prime.
Pretty good, but not as good as i expected following all the rave reviews etc.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2022)

Argentina vs New Zealand in the rugby championship…


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 30, 2022)

Not yet, but soon....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 30, 2022)

Nope. Meh


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 4, 2022)

MotoGP at San Marino


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2022)

Netherlands F1…


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 4, 2022)

Grand Prix of Portland


----------



## special ed (Sep 4, 2022)

The Mouse that Roared

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 5, 2022)

The Happening... 👎


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 5, 2022)

Deadpool 2

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2022)

Kleo (TV Series 2022– ) - IMDb


Kleo: Created by Hanno Hackfort, Bob Konrad, Richard Kropf. With Jella Haase, Dimitrij Schaad, Vincent Redetzki, Vladimir Burlakov. After the fall of the Berlin Wall, a former spy killer is set free and embarks on a revenge spree against the people who conspired to betray her.




www.imdb.com


----------



## manta22 (Sep 7, 2022)

Lucky13 said:


> Not yet, but soon....
> 
> View attachment 684511
> 
> ...


CLASSICS!!!


----------



## MiTasol (Sep 7, 2022)

Post Modern Jukebox live last night. Went under sufferance and really enjoyed it even tho it was a lot loud


----------



## Frog (Sep 9, 2022)

Saw last night for the 20th time at least a re-run of _*When Eagles Dare,*_ the kind of great movie nobody could film now. Great action with a vintage and nice Ju 52
Noticed a laugheable error, at the end when the traitor Turner is informed the firing pin of his Sten was removed : there is no firing pin with a Sten...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 9, 2022)

Binged on Epic Rap Battles. My favorite was Teddy Roosevelt v. Winston Churchill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Binged on Epic Rap Battles. My favorite was Teddy Roosevelt v. Winston Churchill.


They are great.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 9, 2022)

Hacks. S1 & 2


----------



## manta22 (Sep 9, 2022)

Frog said:


> Saw last night for the 20th time at least a re-run of _*When Eagles Dare,*_ the kind of great movie nobody could film now. Great action with a vintage and nice Ju 52
> Noticed a laugheable error, at the end when the traitor Turner is informed the firing pin of his Sten was removed : there is no firing pin with a Sten...


I think you meant "*Where* Eagles Dare", the Clint Eastwood/Richard Burton film.
A Sten fires from an open-bolt. It has a fixed firing pin that hits the primer as the bolt slams forward. If the pin is removed or filed off, it won't fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Sep 9, 2022)

If memory serves, my friend and his German wife went to see Where Eagles Dare the first day shown in local theater, and by coincidence happened to sit directly behind two sisters from high school, who had immigrated from Greece. We had immediate translation of German and Greek, and it did not always match the sub titles. At one point the sisters both said, "Oooh." When asked, they said the comment was rude and very vulgar by the actor.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 9, 2022)

I think the title was "What eagles dare"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2022)

English Premiership Rugby…


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 10, 2022)

She Hulk S1E4


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2022)

F1 from Monza…


----------



## manta22 (Sep 11, 2022)

Sunset Boulevard


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 11, 2022)

Trolling a pro Russian channel.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 11, 2022)

Lightyear


----------



## J4F-2 (Sep 12, 2022)

In theater, the new Maverick flick. Totally fake, outrageous and fun. At home, the last installment of The Last Kingdom Series. I've read all of Cromwell's books in the series, so this was a must watch. In fact I've watched it 3 times, all except Season 5.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 12, 2022)

J4F-2 said:


> In theater, the new Maverick flick. Totally fake, outrageous and fun.


The outragious over the top fakeness is what makes it so fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 13, 2022)

"All Quiet On The Western Front" (1979 release)









All Quiet on the Western Front (TV Movie 1979) - IMDb


All Quiet on the Western Front: Directed by Delbert Mann. With Richard Thomas, Ernest Borgnine, Donald Pleasence, Ian Holm. A young soldier faces profound disillusionment in the soul-destroying horror of World War I.




www.imdb.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Sep 13, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> "All Quiet On The Western Front" (1979 release)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1979???????????? ...with JohnBoy?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 13, 2022)

manta22 said:


> 1979???????????? ...with JohnBoy?


Yep, and Cmdr. McHale, Heinrich Himmler and Bilbo Baggins...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 14, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> "All Quiet On The Western Front" (1979 release)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of best movies about WW1!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Sep 22, 2022)

This is the most depressing movie I've ever seen. It is very well done, though.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 22, 2022)

*The U.S. and the Holocaust, A new documentary by Ken Burns, Lynn Novick and Sarah Botstein*


----------



## manta22 (Sep 23, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> *The U.S. and the Holocaust, A new documentary by Ken Burns, Lynn Novick and Sarah Botstein*


I've watched his series so far and I'm very disappointed in Ken Burns.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 23, 2022)

manta22 said:


> I've watched his series so far and I'm very disappointed in Ken Burns.



Having not seen it myself, what disappointed you?


----------



## manta22 (Sep 23, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Having not seen it myself, what disappointed you?


It's his adopting the latest vogue- "everything is our fault".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2022)

English Premiership Rugby…


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 23, 2022)

manta22 said:


> It's his adopting the latest vogue- "everything is our fault".


I was not impressed - also, his interview about making the movie was somewhat out there, too.
Stating that the U.S. could have done more to stop Hitler's deathcamps does not take into account that the U.S. (and Allies) first had to know about them.
His suggestion that the U.S. could have bombed the roads and railways leading to the camps also suggests that he has little understanding of how that works.
Aside from knowing where the camps were, many were far too deep into Axis held territory to be reached. Bombing the roads and rails would have only caused a delay and been repaired by slave labor. If the bomb damage was extensive, the victims would have been disembarked and forced marched to the camp.

There was also some views he has about current U.S. politics and "similarities" to Nazi Germany that raised my hackles, but I won't go there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Sep 23, 2022)

"China Clipper" Many good sequences of Martin's M-130, some of a Sikorsky twin flying boat, Ford trimotor, and a very brief view of a Consolidated Commodore.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 23, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> I was not impressed - also, his interview about making the movie was somewhat out there, too.
> Stating that the U.S. could have done more to stop Hitler's deathcamps does not take into account that the U.S. (and Allies) first had to know about them.
> His suggestion that the U.S. could have bombed the roads and railways leading to the camps also suggests that he has little understanding of how that works.
> Aside from knowing where the camps were, many were far too deep into Axis held territory to be reached. Bombing the roads and rails would have only caused a delay and been repaired by slave labor. If the bomb damage was extensive, the victims would have been disembarked and forced marched to the camp.
> ...


Just curious, did you watch the whole thing?

Reports where coming back to the US and Britain very early in the war, examples cited in the documentary. I thought as you did that we didn't know until later, but that is factually not true.

I don't recall Ken Burns making any suggestions during the entire 6+ hours. In fact I didn't hear from him once. The request was made during the war that once we landed in Europe (Italy) that those camps were now in range of of bombers, but was dismissed out of hand as not practical. One historian stating that it was a damned if you do, damned if you don't situation, where one would always wonder what would happen if we chose the other option.

It's interesting that you say "Bombing the roads and rails would have only caused a delay and been repaired by slave labor. If the bomb damage was extensive, the victims would have been disembarked and forced marched to the camp." because that opinion was put forward in the documentary as well. The speed at which railroads were repaired would have necessitated constant revisits to keep out of service. That being said, I don't understand why you would put this forth as a knock on the doc, when they basically said the same thing.

And last but not least, juxtaposing Germany in the 1930's and the US in the 20 teens and 20's seemed pretty spot on if you remove yourself and take an objective look.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 23, 2022)

manta22 said:


> It's his adopting the latest vogue- "everything is our fault".


Not sure what you expect from a documentary named "The US and the Holocaust". It certainly did call out multiple other countries for their dispassionate responses to reports coming out of the Reich. My impression from watching the documentary was that we did more than any other nation. But unfortunately due to various factors we couldn't or didn't do more. Seemed like they backed it all up with polls taken at various times during the war as well as State Department reticence. Dismissing it as the vogue of everything is our fault hits wide of the mark I think. I feel no guilt or shame as I was not even born until decades later. I take it as history, the good with the bad, and try...try to learn from it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## NVSMITH (Sep 24, 2022)

-"China Clipper", 1936, on Turner Classic Movies. Recorded it and just got around to watch it. As a movie it's pretty bad, with Pat O'Brien as the boss from hell. Written by Frank "Spig" Wead, it also stars Humphrey Bogart. In a real Hollywood coincidence, Wayne Morris has his movie debut as the Clipper's navigator crossing the Pacific. In a few years he would be a Navy fighter pilot in VF-15 in the Essex flying the Pacific for real.
-The real reason to watch the movie is to catch the period aircraft. I couldn't identify many of them but found links that did. The aircraft used in China Clipper are: Martin M-130, Lockheed Vega, Fokker F-10A, Douglas Dolphin, Consolidated Model 16 Commodore, Sikorsky S-40, Sikorsky S-42 Clipper, Ford Trimotor and two Keystone bombers (?). Great views of the M-130 flying over the uncompleted Golden Gate Bridge. Paul Mantz did the aerial photography although a lot of stock footage was used.
-Best lines in the movie:
(1) Hap Stuart: Watta yuh do when the wings fall off? Dave Logan: Take a train, sucker.
(2) Dave Logan: Why weren't you born twins? Then you'd be twice as silly. 
-As a movie I'd give it two stars, but to cut from footage of one plane to the next I'd give four out of five.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2022)

Bullet Train....I liked it.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 29, 2022)

Invincible - S1E1,2&3


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 29, 2022)

The Iron Giant


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 29, 2022)

Movie night....just to show that I possess some culture! 😉😆😂

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 29, 2022)

Just picked up....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Sep 29, 2022)

A bit of New Orleans' trivia. The founder, Al Copeland, of Pop Eyes chicken had converted his unsucessful donut shop to fried chicken and was about to open but with out a name. His wife insisted he take a break and see a movie. Unable to enjoy "The French Connection" because of the stress, when Gene Hackman burst in and Yelled "Pop Eyes here", Al stood in the theater and said that's it. The rest is history.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2022)

"The Grand Tour" The Grand Tour: A Scandi Flick (TV Episode 2022) - IMDb


The Grand Tour: A Scandi Flick: Directed by Phil Churchward. With Jeremy Clarkson, James May, Richard Hammond. Jeremy, Richard, and James head to the Scandinavian Arctic Circle. Driving their favorite rally cars, the boys embark on a catastrophe-filled adventure, taking in Cold War submarine...




www.imdb.com


----------



## N4521U (Oct 3, 2022)

Watching Lancaster Skies at my bench!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 3, 2022)

Amazing Race e2


----------



## manta22 (Oct 12, 2022)

manta22 said:


> This is the most depressing movie I've ever seen. It is very well done, though.



I will bump this up; I think this movie is overlooked by most people.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 13, 2022)

Reboot S1E2&3


----------



## manta22 (Oct 13, 2022)

"High Noon" on TCM this evening.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2022)

English Premiership Rugby…


----------



## N4521U (Oct 15, 2022)

Ooooooooo, exciting.......................... Loch Nesssssssss!


----------



## manta22 (Oct 23, 2022)

I just watched one of my favorite movies this evening on TCM (Turner Classic Movies), "3:10 To Yuma" the 1957 version with Glenn Ford, Felicia Farr, and Van Heflin. The whole production is first class, especially the magnificent black & white photography!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2022)

F1 US Grand Prix…


----------



## rochie (Nov 15, 2022)

All quiet on the western front








All Quiet on the Western Front (2022) - IMDb


All Quiet on the Western Front: Directed by Edward Berger. With Felix Kammerer, Albrecht Schuch, Aaron Hilmer, Moritz Klaus. A young German soldier's terrifying experiences and distress on the western front during World War I.




m.imdb.com




Wow !


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2022)

Frozen Planet II (TV Mini Series 2022) - IMDb


Frozen Planet II: With David Attenborough, Jamie McPherson, Helen Hobin, Bertie Gregory. Following life in the frozen regions of the planet, including polar bears, Siberian tigers, snow monkeys, and penguins.




www.imdb.com


----------



## manta22 (Nov 15, 2022)

rochie said:


> All quiet on the western front
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, the original "All Quiet On The Western Front" was a good movie but this one, like so many these days, looks like simply a vehicle for digital graphics special effects. Why this vogue for black backgrounds and dark lighting? It looks like they can't resist fooling with the gamma either. It looks as if the new Korean War movie is falling into the same category. Of course. if the background is very dark the producers save money by not having to pay their computer graphics artists to create one.

If you want a good but depressing war movie, try the 1959 "Fires On The Plain" or even "Lawrence Of Arabia".


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 15, 2022)

The Hunt For Red October. Seemed appropriate.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2022)

Uncharted


----------



## manta22 (Nov 15, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> The Hunt For Red October. Seemed appropriate.


Yes, I agree. That was produced before things started to get out of hand with CGI & gamma manipulation.


----------



## special ed (Nov 15, 2022)

For memorable, "On the Beach" 1959

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2022)

Harlequins vs Barbarians, cracking game of rugby.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 17, 2022)

rochie said:


> All quiet on the western front
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Half way through it myself...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 17, 2022)

Fall

Pretty suspenseful


----------



## manta22 (Nov 17, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Fall
> 
> Pretty suspenseful


Referring to what?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 17, 2022)

The movie Fall. A couple of girls climb a 2,000 foot plus radio tower and well things go wrong. Not bad.


----------



## manta22 (Nov 18, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> The movie Fall. A couple of girls climb a 2,000 foot plus radio tower and well things go wrong. Not bad.


"A couple of girls climb a 2,000 foot plus radio tower..." 

Now THAT sounds like a smart move! I won't be watching that thing.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 18, 2022)

Could not get to sleep last night, so watched a movie called Gods of Egypt, what a colossal pile a junk. Wonder who I charge to get those 2.5 hours of my life back. Still was better than Pearl Harbor, but just about anything else is.


----------



## manta22 (Nov 19, 2022)

Crime story:



https://www.google.com/search?q=take+the+money+and+run+movie&client=firefox-b-1-d&sxsrf=ALiCzsZw6YPvujsSKruDoNgwvQEFkMGmIA:1668829937626&source=lnms&tbm=vid&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjbpv38q7n7AhWhJ0QIHfF0BzQQ_AUoAXoECAMQAw&biw=1280&bih=595&dpr=1.5#fpstate=ive&vld=cid:75299242,vid:OpcyZmZrZ3k


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2022)

Autumn nations rugby…


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 19, 2022)

Vengence


----------



## PlasticHero (Dec 4, 2022)

Devotion. It is a story about war but it was the backdrop to the human condition. No Academy Award but solid. Even the wife liked it.


----------



## manta22 (Dec 4, 2022)

It is too bad that this 1951 movie "Decision Before Dawn" is so little known these days. It is excellent in every respect and doesn't treat the audience as morons- explaining everything for them. The look and ambience are well chosen to reflect the conditions on the front in late 1944. The movie title is a poor choice, however. The dialog is in English; there are faint subtitles but those are not distracting. Good movie- no digital graphics, no cheesy dialog. A good story, a good cast, well directed, well acted, and well photographed.
Watch at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pEfCo5uZLM

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 5, 2022)

Non-Stop
Violent Night
The Commuter
Black Atom


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2022)

SAS Rogue Heroes (TV Mini Series 2022) - IMDb


SAS Rogue Heroes: Created by Steven Knight. With Connor Swindells, Jack O'Connell, Jacob Ifan, Sofia Boutella. SAS: Rogue Heroes charts the creation of the famed Special Forces unit. Based on the book by Ben Macintyre.




www.imdb.com


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2022)

A bit of culture....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 1, 2023)

Volcano


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 2, 2023)

Tajrish Bazaar!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 2, 2023)

A documentary about that guy that murdered the Swedish Journalist on his submarine.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2023)

1899 (TV Series 2022) - IMDb


1899: Created by Baran bo Odar, Jantje Friese. With Emily Beecham, Aneurin Barnard, Andreas Pietschmann, Miguel Bernardeau. Multinational immigrants traveling from the old continent to the new encounter a nightmarish riddle aboard a second ship adrift on the open sea.




www.imdb.com


----------



## Tanker Tom (Jan 3, 2023)

At the Cinima, it has been years, but my girl Scout Troop wanted to go to see one of the Twilight movies, talk about an endurance test. At home either Casablanca or Donovin's Reef, not sure which. They are both favorites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Jan 3, 2023)

Tanker Tom said:


> At the Cinima, it has been years, but my girl Scout Troop wanted to go to see one of the Twilight movies, talk about an endurance test. At home either Casablanca or Donovin's Reef, not sure which. They are both favorites.


Ah, yes- Casablanca.... I think every guy can identify with Rick. There was always that one girl in his past...


----------



## rochie (Jan 3, 2023)

Top gun maverick.
Cant decide if it was just the original top gun or starwars i was watching !!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Monday at 2:44 PM)

I know what to call it!

Top Wars Star Gun Maverick!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Monday at 6:11 PM)

I just watched "7 Against The Sea". It was sort of a pilot for McHale's Navy. I'd been looking for it for years. I was looking for something else, "Abbott & Costello in the Navy" when I found it.


----------

